# unlogische, dumme & lustige witze



## bobby (12. September 2008)

geht ein bauer und ein haifisch über das feld,sagt der bauer zum haifisch
es fängt gleich zum regnen an,macht nichts sagt der haifisch ,ich habe mein butterbrot dabei


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Arg zu cool. Der Witz rockt.


----------



## DanielX (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Braun und kann schwimmen ???

Ein U-Brot. ^^


----------



## exa (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

geht ein mann um die ecke wird von keks überrollt


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt." "Nein", sagte der Witz. "Ich bin in der Überzahl"


----------



## Fifadoc (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



DanielX schrieb:


> Was ist Braun und kann schwimmen ???
> 
> Ein U-Brot. ^^


roooooooofl. der is mal zu geil xD


Hab auch ein paar dumme Witze:

Kommt ein ***** um die Ecke, ist der Bus weg.
Kommt ein Bus um die Ecke, ist der ***** weg.
Kommen beide um die Ecke, ist die Ecke weg.


Was hat 4 Beine, 6 Löcher, kurze grüne Haare und wenns vom Baum auf dich runter fällt, bist du tot?
Ein Billardtisch!


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was iste ein Keks untern Baum?


Antw. Ein schattiges Plätzchen


----------



## TheSomberlain (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Grün und rennt durch den Wald?
- Ein Rudel Gurken

Was ist das merkwürdige daran?
- Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere

Und was ist durchsichtig und rennt hinterher?
- Gurkenglas


Und noch was anderes:

Was ist weiß und sticht im Auge?
- Ein ICE


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Blinde auf einer Bank, 
der eine Nießt, 
der andere sagt:
mach mir auch mal ein Bier auf!


----------



## Xyrian (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 Brötchen!" Sagt der Bäcker: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 Brötchen!" Sagt der Bäcker: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"



LOL


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei, der eine kommt nicht.

Stehen drei Schweine auf ner Brücke. 
Das 1. Schwein springt runter; tot.
Das 2. Schwein springt runter; tot
Das 3. Schwein springt runter; nicht tot, geht wieder hoch springt runter, tot 

MFG


----------



## SilentKilla (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 Brötchen!" Sagt der Bäcker: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"



Den kenn ich anders.

Geht ein Mann zum Bäcker und verlangt 99 Brötchen. Sagt der Bäcker:" Nehmen Sie doch 100, dann gibts Rabatt". Daraufhin erwidert der Mann:"Sind Sie verrückt, wer soll den 100 Brötchen essen?"

Treffen sich 2 Jäger, beide tot.


----------



## GoZoU (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zählt sowas auch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder: Nichtlustig.de)


----------



## endgegner (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Hochäuser im Keller und stricken atombomben^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist grün und trägt ein Kopftuch? 
Eine Gürkin 

Was ist rot und rast durch den Wald?
Ein Rambodieschen


----------



## JimBeam (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen? 
Ein Schaufelbager


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wa ist grün und fliegt über Polen?

-Peter Panski


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist schwarz-gelb und macht mus mus mus?
Eine Biene im Rückwärtsgang

@ GoZoU

schöne Bilder 

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Treffen sich zwei, kommt nur einer.*



Oder auch sehr sinnlos:

Was ist klein rot und dreieckig?
Antwort: Ein kleines rotes Dreieck!  


Und was ist klein *schwarz *und dreieckig?
Antwort: Der Schatten vom kleinen roten Dreieck! 


Gruß,
André


----------



## Xyrian (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?
> Ein Schaufelbager


 Und warum kann der nicht schwimmen? Weil er nur einen Arm hat!


----------



## Shady (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Pilze im Wald.
Der eine: Und, wie geht's so?
Der andere: Schnautze! Wir können nicht reden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Das ist wohl _DER_ Klassiker (und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, das den kaum wer verstehen wird)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Doch, ich habe ihn verstanden.
Einfach genial. 

 Ich lache jetzt noch. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

So lustig ist der auch nicht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Doch! Also Witze müssen entweder extrem ironisch sein oder einfach total bekloppt. 


Noch ein sinnloser:
*
Eine Blondine und ein Rechtsanwalt sitzen im Flugzeug nebeneinander. Der Anwalt fragt die Blondine, ob sie nicht Lust hätte auf ein interessantes Spiel.

Doch die Blondine ist müde und will nur schlafen. So verneint sie höflich und dreht sich zum Fenster.

Doch der Rechtsanwalt ist hartnackig und sagt: "Sie werden sehen, das Spiel ist ganz einfach und sehr lustig. Ich stelle Ihnen eine Frage, und wenn Sie die Antwort nicht wissen, zahlen Sie mir 5 Dollar und umgekehrt."

Wieder lehnt sie ab.

"Also gut", sagt er "machen wir es reizvoller für Sie. Wenn Sie die Antwort nicht wissen, zahlen Sie mir 5 Dollar, und wenn ich die Antwort auf ihre Frage nicht weiss, zahle ich Ihnen 500 Dollar!" Das weckt das Interesse der Blondine. Sie willigt ein.

Der Anwalt stellt die erste Frage: "Wie gross ist die Entfernung zwischen Erde und Mond?" Die Blondine sagt kein Wort, greift wortlos in ihre Tasche und gibt dem Anwalt 5 Dollar.

Dann fragt die Blondine: "Was geht mit drei Beinen den Berg hinauf und kommt mit vier Beinen wieder herunter?"

Der Anwalt überlegt, nimmt sein Laptop zur Hilfe, sucht im Internet, ruft Freunde an - umsonst. Er findet keine Antwort. Nach zwei Stunden weckt er die Blondine und gibt ihr fünfhundert Dollar.

Sie bedankt sich und schläft weiter.

Er stupst sie an und sagt: "Jetzt will ich aber die Antwort wissen, also?"

Wortlos greift sie in ihre Tasche, gibt ihm 5 Dollar und schläft weiter.*

Gruß,
André


----------



## Dustin91 (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist groß, grau und kann nicht fliegen?

Antwort:ein Parkplatz


----------



## bobby (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wer hat das fahrrad erfunden???

adam und eva; adam sagte zur eva setz dich rauf auf die stange dann schiebe ich dich ein stückchen

was ist schwerer ein männer furz oder frauen furz
natürlich frauen furz

bei den männer machts pffffffuuunndd
bei den frauen kilo


----------



## SkastYX (12. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Pilz im Wald, kommt ein Mann trinkt's aus.

Warum steht ein Pilz im Wald? Weil die Tannen zapfen.


----------



## Xyrian (13. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Pilz im Wald, kommt ein Mann und sagt: "Oh, ein Pilz!"
Dreht sich der Pilz um und sagt: "Oh, ein Mann!"


----------



## Whoosaa (14. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Tritt ein Mann auf einen Keks. (Einfach darueber nachdenken und bildlich vorstellen...)

Rollt eine Kugel um die Ecke und faellt um.

Was ist das Gegenteil von Reformhaus?

Reh hinterm Haus (verschluesselt)

Es gibt unendlich viele dumme Witze...


----------



## Silvecio (14. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab ich grad per Google gefunden:

*Wie fängt man Pudelmützennashörner?*

Antwort:

Ganz einfach: man schreit in den Wald "Pudelmützennashörner sind doof", wenn dann eins rauskommt, gräbt man schnell ein Loch in die Erde und rennt drum herum, das Pudelmützennashorn immer hinterher. Davon wird dem Pudelmützennashorn so heiß, dass es die Pudelmütze absetzt — und dann kann man es fangen, wie jedes andere Nashorn auch.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Löwe und eine Maus gehen spazieren. Da fällt die Maus plötzlich in ein Loch und ruft "Hilf mir Löwe, ich komme hier nicht alleine heraus".

Da sagt der Löwe "Kein Problem" Der Löwe hält seinen Schwanz in das Loch, die Maus hält sich daran fest und klettert hinaus.

Die beiden gehen weiter und plötzlich fällt der Löwe in ein Loch und ruft " Hilf mir hier raus Maus, ich habe Dir doch auch geholfen".

Da sagt die Maus "Kein Problem". Die Maus hält Ihren Schwanz in das Loch.....aber er ist zu Kurz....der Löwe kommt nicht ran.

Da hohlt die Maus Ihr Handy raus und ruft die Feuerwehr. Die befreit den Löwen.

*Und was sagt uns das ????*

Jeder der einen zu kurzen Schwanz hat, braucht ein Handy. 

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (15. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Rosstaeuscher: den kenn ich mit Fuchs und Hase ^^

Fliegt ein U-Boot bei Rot über den Zebrastreifen in der Wüste gegen einen Eisberg. Was war im Kühlschrank?
Antwort: ein Joghurt ohne Gräten

Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller und stricken Kartoffeln. Kommt ne Zahnbürste durchs Fenster, geht die Decke entlang und verschwindet durchs andere Fenster.

Sagt das Hochhaus zum anderen: "Hast du DAS gesehen?"
Erwiedert das andere: "Ja hab ich. Der grüßt nie"


----------



## Las_Bushus (15. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

gehen 2 über eine brücke, sagt der eine "ich will auch mal in der mitte gehen"

treffen sich 2, der eine kommt nicht.

gehen drei über eine brücke, sagt der eine "ich hab auch ne mark"


----------



## Uziflator (15. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

´Was macht ein Keks wenn er um die Ecke rollt ?



-Bricht sich ein Krümmel.   Muhahaha


----------



## bobby (16. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

geht ein hustenbonbon über die strasse und fängt zum husten an und wird von auto überfahren
siehst sagt der briefkasten gegenüber bei husten hilft dir auch kein bonbon


----------



## Lee (16. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Klassiker. Nehmen wir mal, hmm, einen Politiker (Ich will keinen Namen nennen, aber dieser ist gerade mit einer etwas für Aufruhr sorgenden Wahlkampagne am Start)

Ein Politiker lehnt sich gegen ´ne Mauer.

Die Mauer fällt um, warum?



Der Klügere gibt nach... Muhahahaha


----------



## SilentKilla (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.

Essen ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit am Tag. (Originalzitat einen Person, die diese Aussage nicht so witzig fand. )


----------



## heartcell (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kommt ein pferd zum bäcker und möchte ein brot.
Verkäuferin: Weißbrot oder schwarzbrot?
das Pferd: ist egal, ich bin mit dem fahrrad da.^^


----------



## Xyrian (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich sag euch, bei uns im Ort ist es SO kalt, wir müssen nachts die Häuser mit rein nehmen...


----------



## james07 (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Jungfrauen von Hamburg wollten eine Demo veranstallten. Leider war die eine krank und die andere wollte alleine nicht los.


----------



## thecroatien (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Laufen zwei Typen über eine Brücke.
Der eine fällt ins Wasser, der andere heißt Helmut


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zu Fuß ist es schneller als durch den Wald


Nachts ist es kälter als Draußen


MFG


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

1. Chuck Norris hatte einmal an einem heissem Sommertag langeweile...er überlegte was er dagegen tuen kann. Er ging zu seinen Nachbarn und veranstaltete ein Kirschkernzielspuckwettbewerb. Nur war Chuck an diesem Tag so schlecht drauf das er nicht traf. Dann wer er so wütend, dass er tief Luftholte und den Kirschkern so doll spuckte, dass er in den Eimer einschlug, einen Zeitstrudel auslöste und der Kern in der Zeit zurückreiste.. er schlug dann vor Yucatan ein..den Rest der Geschichte kennt jeder...

2. STALKER hat weniger als 10 Bugs


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 2. STALKER hat weniger als 10 Bugs


 
der passt perfekt zum Thema "unlogisch"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Skelett zum Arzt, sagt der Arzt " Sie hätten auch wirklich früher kommen müssen "

Geht ein Mann zum Arzt und sagt " Herr Doktor ich kann nichts sehen " Fragt der Doktor " Ja warum denn nicht ?" Sagt der Mann "Ich bin Blind"


Vielleicht nicht unlogisch, aber dämlich:

Sagt der Arzt zum Patienten im Krankenhaus : " Ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht für Sie. Sie haben nicht mehr lange zu leben. Nur noch zehn...." Unterbricht Ihn der Patient " Waaaas !!!! Nur noch zehn was ??? Tage, Wochen, Monate ????" Sagt der Arzt " sieben.... "

Mfg


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Herr Doktor, ich bekomme meine Vorhaut nicht zurück!

Nanana, sowas verleiht man ja auch nicht.

------------

Herr Doktor ich habe glaube ich einen Knoten in der Brust!

WAS? Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## bobby (18. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Spielen zwei Waschmaschinen Tischtennis.Kommt eine Bohrmaschine vorbeidarf ich mitspielen?
Nein,sagt die Waschmaschine,du hast keine Badeshose an.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem linken und dem rechten Bein eines Storches?Es gibt keinen.
Beide Beine sind gleich lang, besonders das linke


----------



## Xyrian (19. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Willst wissen, ob du Mann oder Frau bist??
Na, dann schau einfach unten!
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
    I
Bei dir unten du Honk!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Übern Berg ist es kürzer als zu Fuß.....


greetz^^


----------



## master.of.chaos (20. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Leichen auf ner Mauer. Fällt eine runter: beide tot


----------



## Xyrian (20. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



			
				master.of.chaos schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzen 2 Leichen auf ner Mauer. Fällt eine runter: beide tot


LOL! Zu geil...


----------



## Potman (20. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Kühe aufm Baum und stricken Milch, kommen zwei Fische vorbeigeflogen, sagt die eine Kuh zur anderen: Sachen gibts!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Pinguin in ne Bar und sagt "NÖ"

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Xyrian (20. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in eine Metzgerei und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 200 gr. Leberwurst, aber von der groben, fetten!" 
Sagt der Metzger: "Tut mir leid, die hat grad Berufsschule..."
Mal schauen wer den versteht...


----------



## bobby (21. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wir waren Drillinge zu Hause.Alle hiessen Peter.Ausser Willi,der hiess Harry

Was ist schwarz und sitz im Baum????
Ein Spanner nach einen Waldbrand

Was ist rot und sitzt daneben????
Sein Kumpel,der glüht noch............


----------



## Fabian (21. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist grün und wird auf Knopfdruck rot?





Nen frosch im Mixer


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"jetzt geht´s rund" sprach der Uhu und flog in den Ventilator 

MFG


----------



## Xyrian (21. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Kühe auf einer Hochspannungsleitung. 
Auf einmal fällt die eine runter. Meint die andere: 
"DAS kann mir nicht passieren, mein Vater hat ein Kiosk!"


----------



## Honk53 (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich 2 unsichtbare....sagt der eine zum andern lange nicht gesehen^^


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

60 Gründe, warum es schön ist, ein Mann zu sein
das is zwar nicht unlogisch, aber gut^^

1. Du kannst deinen Namen in den Schnee schreiben.
   2. Menschen werfen selten einen Blick auf deine Brust, wenn du dich mit ihnen unterhältst.
   3. Dich interessiert nicht, ob jemand deine neue Frisur erkennt.
   4. Du kannst eine Banane in der Öffentlichkeit essen.
   5. Das Vorspiel ist freiwillig.
   6. Keiner unterbricht seinen guten schmutzigen Witz, wenn du den Raum betrittst.
   7. Kfz-Mechaniker erzählen dir die Wahrheit.
   8. Drei Paar Schuhe sind mehr als genug.
   9. Du kennst mindestens 20 Wege eine Bierflasche zu öffnen.
  10. Du kannst breitbeinig sitzen, egal was du trägst.
  11. Gleiche Arbeit, besseres Gehalt.
  12. Die Fernbedienung gehört nur dir.
  13. Du brauchst dich unterhalb des Kopfes nicht rasieren.
  14. Für einen 5-Tage Urlaub reicht Handgepäck.
  15. Graues Haar und Falten verstärken deinen Charakter.
  16. Deine Unterwäsche im 3er-Pack kostet 10 Euro.
  17. Wenn jemand vergißt dich einzuladen, ist er nach wie vor dein Freund.
  18. Sex kann dir nicht deinen Ruf vermiesen.
  19. Du kannst dich duschen und anziehen in 10 Minuten.
  20. Alle deine Orgasmen sind echt.
  21. Dein Po spielt niemals eine Rolle bei Vorstellungsgesprächen.
  22. Alte Freunde bemitleiden dich nicht, wenn du zunimmst.
  23. Du kannst alle Marmeladengläser selbst öffnen.
  24. Wenn andere Jungs auf einer Party die gleichen Klamotten tragen, kann du trotzdem bleiben.
  25. Du kommst problemlos in jede Parklücke.
  26. Alles in deinem Gesicht behält seine Originalfarbe.
  27. Du weißt etwas über Panzer.
  28. Telefongespräche sind innerhalb von 30 Sekunden beendet.
  29. Du brauchst dich nicht an Geburtstage und Jahrestage zu errinnern.
  30. Du frierst nicht bei 20 Grad im Schatten.
  31. Du kannst Kondome kaufen, ohne dass der Angestellte sich dich nackt vorstellt.
  32. Niemals musst du dich über die Gefühle anderer beunruhigen.
  33. Du denkst 90 % der Zeit nach dem Aufstehen an Sex.
  34. Du kannst ein weisses T-Shirt an einem Ort mit viel spritzendem Wasser anhaben.
  35. Du brauchst deine Wohnung nicht jedesmal zu putzen, wenn jemand zu Besuch kommt.
  36. Ein einziger Gemütszustand während der ganzen Zeit.
  37. Du brauchst nicht auf ein anderes Klo zu gehen, weil “dieses sehr schmutzig ist”.
  38. Blumen bringen alles wieder in Ordnung.
  39. Du kannst einen Freund besuchen ohne ihm ein Geschenk mitbringen zu müssen.
  40. Du kannst dein T-Shirt ausziehen, wenn es heiss ist.
  41. Niemals lässt du dir eine sexuelle Erfahrung entgehen weil “du nicht willst”.
  42. Neue Schuhe tun deinen Füßen überhaupt nichts an.
  43. Du denkst die Idee einem Hund einen Tritt zu geben ist grossartig.
  44. Pornofilme werden nach deinen Vorstellungen gedreht.
  45. Niemand interessiert es, wenn du mit 34 noch Single bist.
  46. Es gibt immer ein Spiel im Fernsehen.
  47. Wenn du durch Programme zappst musst du nicht jedesmal anhalten, wenn du jemand weinen siehst.
  48. Eine Person nicht zu mögen schliest nicht aus, grosartigen Sex mit ihr zu haben.
  49. In Spielfilmen sind Nackte fast immer weiblich.
  50. Du musst nicht das Sexualleben deiner Freunde beraten.
  51. Du kannst mit einem Freund stundenlang ohne ein Wort zu sagen fernsehen, ohne zu denken “er ist sauer auf mich”.
  52. Die Schlangen vor den Klos sind um 80 % kleiner
  53. Keiner deiner Arbeitskollegen besitzt die Fähigkeit, dich zum Weinen zu bringen.
  54. Du brauchst keine Tasche voller unnützem Zeug mit dir rumzutragen.
  55. Du brauchst nicht in Gruppen aufs Klo zu gehen.
  56. Dein Nachname bleibt.
  57. Wenn deine Arbeit kritisiert wird, denkst du nicht dass alle Welt dich heimlich hasst.
  58. Man schenkt dir mehr Glaubwürdigkeit für den kleinsten Akt von Intelligenz.
  59. Du brauchst nicht das Klo zu putzen.
  60. Du kannst das Hotelbett ungemacht verlassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Haha das ist geil


----------



## Honk53 (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Haha das ist geil


naja und alt^^ ich kannte es schon aber immer wieder lustig das zu lesen^^


----------



## aurionkratos (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Irgendwie stimmt aber alles


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Wie erschießt man einen blauen Elefanten?
Mit einem Gewehr für blaue Elefanten.

Wie erschießt man einen roten Elefanten?
Man würgt ihn so lange, bis er blau anläuft und erschießt ihn dann mit dem blauen Gewehr.

Wie erschießt man einen grünen Elefanten? Erzähl' ihm einen üblen Witz, damit er rot anläuft, würge ihn, bis er blau anläuft und erschieße ihn dann mit dem blauen Gewehr.

Wie erschießt man einen gelben Elefanten?
Schon mal einen gelben Elefanten gesehen!?*​


----------



## DenniRauch (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Schon mal beim "onanieren" hinter der Küchentüre erwischt worden???

Nein? Siehst mal ist n gutes versteck!*​


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

treffen sich zwei jäger^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Honk53 schrieb:


> treffen sich zwei jäger^^



den gabs hier schon  

Mfg


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist weiß, flauschig, steht auf der weide, frisst graß und hat drei beine?
ein schaf mit drei beinen^^


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was is der unterschied zwischen ner pizza und nem emo?
die pizza schneidet sich nich von allein

PS: ich habe nichts gegen emos ok?


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wieviele Macintoshbenutzer braucht man,
um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln? Keinen. Glühbirnen sind aus Glas und sehen deshalb zu stark nach Windows aus.


----------



## aurionkratos (23. September 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hätte eher getippt, das sie nicht gewechselt werden muss


----------



## bobby (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steigt ein Österreicher in den Bus einund sieht viele schwarze dort sitzenund sagt darauf ganz erstaunt ist den der Bus ausgebrannt


Zwei Beklopte beißen in Eisenbahnschienen.Sagt der Eine:"Boa,sind die hart!"
Sagt der Andere;"Geh doch da drüben hin,da ist ne Weiche!"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> Zwei Beklopte beißen in Eisenbahnschienen.Sagt der Eine:"Boa,sind die hart!"
> Sagt der Andere;"Geh doch da drüben hin,da ist ne Weiche!"



hammer


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist süss und schwingt sich von Baum zu Baum?

ein Tarzipan



Was ist bunt und springt davon?

ein Fluchtsalat



Was ist eine Blondine zwischen zwei Brunetten?

eine Bildunglücke


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist rot, aussen weich und innen hart?...

eine Kirsche richtig..


----------



## bobby (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Schwulen und einen Zahnstocher?-Gibts keine!Sie stochern
beide in Essensresten rum


----------



## potzblitz (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Anruf bei der Hotline...
Kunde: "Ich benutze Windows..."
Hotline: "Ja..."
Kunde: "...mein Computer funktioniert nicht richtig."
Hotline: "Das sagten Sie bereits..."


----------



## bobby (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jedes Jahr fliege ich in ein anderes Land---Dieses Jahr war ich in Österreich nächstes Jahr fliege ich nach Wien---


----------



## Xyrian (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Irre wollen aus der Klapse ausbrechen. Sie brechen ein Fenster auf und stehen kurz darauf auf der Mauer. 
Meint der eine: "Pass auf: Ich hab eine Taschenlampe, damit leuchte ich runter, dann kannst du am Lichtstrahl runterklettern!" 
Meint der andere: "Vergisses! Ich kenn dich doch! Wenn ich halb unten bin, schaltest du das Licht aus und ich falle runter..."


----------



## Mojo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist jetzt nicht direkt ein Witz eher ein Zitat von einem Blinden auf  dem 50. meiner Tante.
Es geht drum wo man sich hinsetzt. Sagt der Blinde: Schau ma mal wo ein schöner Platz ist.


----------



## Xerver (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist weiß und stört beim essen??



Eine Lawine


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was is weiß und fliegt nach oben?

eine behinderte schneeflocke...


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was haben Papageien und Schwule gemeinsam?

Antwort: Beide haben eine verkackte Stange


----------



## bobby (8. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Siedu bist immer anderer Meinung als ich!!!!Er;zum Glück, sonst hätten wir ja beide unrecht


Was hat 27 Beine und 21 Zähne??? - Polonaise im Altenheim


----------



## Akkuschrauber (8. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Und warum kann der nicht schwimmen? Weil er nur einen Arm hat!


deshalb gibt es auch spezielle Bager-Seen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (8. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

das mit der glübirne kenn ich auch, nur mit forumsmitgliedern, man braucht 100. wenn ich mal zeit und muße hab schreib ich mal rein, was jeder einzelne macht.


----------



## master.of.chaos (8. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ziehen 2 Obdachlose aus


----------



## SilentKilla (8. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mann zur Frau: Du, ich erzähl dir jetzt mal nen Witz, da fallen dir die Titten ab vor lachen....achnee, den kennste ja schon.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

let`s fetz!! rief der frosch und sprang in den mixer.

Was mit wein und gesang anfängt, endet oft mit milch und gebrüll.

höllandischer autoaufkleber: wenn youw dat leesen kann hebb ick mijn caravan verloore.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nich unlogisch, aber trotzdem gut:

ein bauer kauft sich ein sportfluzeug. bei seinem ersten ausflug kommt er bald in schwierigkeiten und gibt einen funkspruch durch:
"BAUER AN TOWER, BAUER AN TOWER - ES WIRD IMMER GRAUER!!!"
die meldung vom fluglotzen darauf: "TOWER AN BAUER, TOWER AN BAUER, DAS IST DIE MAUER VOM TOWER, DU BAUER!!!"

-ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich mal was vergessen hätte...


----------



## Max_Power (9. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Neutron zu einer Party. Sagt der Türsteher "Nur für geladene Gäste!"


----------



## Amigo (11. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eure Witze sind alle sooo geil!  

Weiter so!


----------



## Chris (11. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

könnt mich hier nur in die ecke schmeißen


----------



## Geroc (11. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

gehen 2 nullen durch die wüste, kommt ne acht vorbei.
sagt die eine null zur anderen... bescheuert bei der hitze noch ne gürtel tragen ...


2 steh auf der brücke der eine spuckt runter der andere heißt klaus


kommt ne Frau beim Arzt...


----------



## Las_Bushus (11. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

gehen zwei ameisen durch die wüste die eine hat ein fenster auf dem rücken, sagt die ameise mit dem fenster auf dem rücken zur anderen "mir ist so heiß", entgegnet die andere "dann mach doch das fenster auf"


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"haltet den Dieb! er hat mein Messer im Rücken"


MFG


----------



## Bardolf (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Blinde auf einer Bank,
> der eine Nießt,
> der andere sagt:
> mach mir auch mal ein Bier auf!



Ja Mann, der ist hässlich


----------



## Bardolf (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Schwein an einer Steckdose vorbei und fragt: He, Kumpel, wer hat'n dich hier eingemauert?

Fliegen zwei Elefanten in der Luft. Sagt der eine zum anderen: He, Du, lass mich auch mal in die Mitte!


----------



## Alex89 (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist schwarz und hängt aufm Baum?
ein Jäger nach einem Waldbrand

was ist rot und hängt daneben?
der Hund, der glüht noch



an eine gleichrangige Kreuzung (also 4 mal rechts-vor-links) kommen gleichzeitig 3 Krankenwagen mit Blaulicht und Sirene und ein Trabant mit 
Anhänger. wer darf zu erst fahren?
der Trabant

und warum?
Privat vor Katastrophe


----------



## Mojo (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Alex89 schrieb:


> an eine gleichrangige Kreuzung (also 4 mal rechts-vor-links) kommen gleichzeitig 3 Krankenwagen mit Blaulicht und Sirene und ein Trabant mit
> Anhänger. wer darf zu erst fahren?
> der Trabant
> 
> ...



Blick ich net. 

Kommt das Kind zur Mutter.
-Mami ich hab bei dir in der Schublade nen Dildo gefunden. Was ist eine Schublade?

Ein Mann kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"

Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."


----------



## Sash (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kind: "mama ich mag opa nicht!"
mutter: "es wird gegessen was auf dem tisch kommt!"


kind: "mama ich will nicht nur immer im kreis laufen!"
mutter: "halts maul oder ich nagel dir den anderen fuß auch noch fest!"


ein kind wird ohne beine und arme geboren, es sitzt am küchentisch und schaut den anderen kindern draussen beim spielen zu.
kind: "mama ich will auch fussball spielen!"
mutter: "aber schatz, du hast doch gar keine beine."
kind: "hm, dann will ich basketball spielen!"
mutter: "du hast doch gar keine arme dafür. mach doch einfach das, was du kannst."
kind überlegt kurz, und fängt an zu singen: "schööön ist es auf der welt zu sein......"


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Mojo schrieb:


> Ein Mann kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
> Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
> Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"



der is aber gut


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist rot, stinkt und liegt beim bauern auffem feld?

Eine alte Bauern Regel

^^


*mal sehen wers verstanden hat*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

igitt is der ekelig...


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Als ich den das erste mal gehört habe dachte ich das gleiche^^


----------



## Bardolf (14. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hängen zwei Kondome auf der Wäscheleine. Sagt das eine: Mann siehst du aber schlecht aus! Antwortet das andere: N_a weeße wie voll_ick jeßan wa?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann geht am Nordseestrand lang und findet eine Verkorkte Flasche....
Er öffnet die Flasche und Wusch .... es kommt ein Flaschengeist heraus...

Der Flaschengeist sagt: "Danke das Du mich befreit hast....Du hast jetzt einen Wunsch frei"

Der Mann überlegt kurz und sagt: " OK....ich hätte gerne eine Autobrücke von hier bis Amerika"

Da sagt der Flaschengeist: "Hör mal....ich bin ein Flaschengeist und kein Architekt....wünsch Dir was anderes...."

Da sagt der Mann: *"OK....dann möchte ich die Frauen verstehen können...."*

Der Flaschengeist überlegt eine ganze weile und sagt dann: *"Hmmmm....möchtest Du die Brücke 4 oder 6 Spurig ???" *

Mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ein Mann geht am Nordseestrand lang und findet eine Verkorkte Flasche....
> Er öffnet die Flasche und Wusch .... es kommt ein Flaschengeist heraus...
> 
> Der Flaschengeist sagt: "Danke das Du mich befreit hast....Du hast jetzt einen Wunsch frei"
> ...



Wie wahr..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kommt ne frau zum arzt und sagt: 
- "herr doktor ich glaub ich hab nen Knoten in der brust." 
lacht der doktor: 
- "hihi,wer macht denn sowas??????" 

Gehen zwei Blondinen durch nen Park und  sehen im Busch einen Schwarzen beim Kacken. Fragt die eine: Was macht der denn  da ? 
Antwortet die andere: Siehste doch, der schmilzt 


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Max_Power (18. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann hat kräftig gefeiert. Am nächsten Morgen wacht er auf, kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern und schaut in den Spiegel. Er sieht, dass ihm ein Faden aus dem Mund hängt und denkt nur: "Bitte lass es ein Teebeutel sein."


----------



## Menthe (18. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Waschmaschinen im Keller und stricken nen Meter Senf, kommt ein Pferd aus der Steckdose und sagt: "Morgen ist Weihnachten aber ich geh nicht hin."


----------



## Mojo (18. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Waschlappen auf ner Stromleitung und häkeln Atombomben.
Sagt der eine: Lass jetzt blos keine Masche falln.


----------



## Geroc (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Equitas schrieb:


> Sitzen zwei Waschmaschinen im Keller und stricken nen Meter Senf, kommt ein Pferd aus der Steckdose und sagt: "Morgen ist Weihnachten aber ich geh nicht hin."


 

ich hau mich in die ecke der is geil


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

2 Informatiker.

Informatiker 1: "Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch?"
Informatiker 2: "Caps Lock."
Informatiker 1: "Hä?"
Informatiker 2: "Naja, Shift ohne Ende."


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mal ein Klassiker:

Es gibt genau 10 Typen von Menschen. Die, die binär verstehen und die, die es nicht tun ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> 2 Informatiker.
> 
> Informatiker 1: "Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch?"
> Informatiker 2: "Caps Lock."
> ...



OMG, ich roll mich weg!!!

Der ist so dumm, den musste ich zweimal lesen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mal ein Klassiker:
> 
> Es gibt genau 10 Typen von Menschen. Die, die binär verstehen und die, die es nicht tun ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Denn kenn ich noch anders:

Es gibt 3 Arten von Mathematikern, die einen können zählen, die anderen nicht.


----------



## jaytech (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Denn kenn ich noch anders:
> 
> Es gibt 3 Arten von Mathematikern, die einen können zählen, die anderen nicht.






Ne Blondine hat sich auf dem Aldiparkplatz ne Delle ins Auto gefahren. Sie läuft verzweifelt ums Auto rum und schaut sich immer wieder die Delle an, da kommt ein Mann vorbei und sagt:"Wenn sie sich hinter Auto legen und kräftig in den Auspuff pusten, dann macht es "PLOPP" und die Delle ist raus!"
Die Blondine ist total begeistert von der Idee und probiert es gleich aus...Sie pustet und pustet und ist schon ganz blau als eine andere Blondine vorbei kommt. Die Blondine lacht sich nen Ast ab als sie das ganze sieht und sagt: "Das kann nicht funktionieren!" 
"Wieso?", fragt die, die hinterm Auto liegt.
Da sagt die andere Blondine...:

"Du hast das Fenster noch auf!"


----------



## Fifadoc (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

7 von 10 Menschen können keine Prozentrechnung. Das sind 17%, das ist erschreckend viel.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

und der von dir^^



Eine Frau will dem Ehemann zum Geburtstag ein Tier schenken. Sie geht in die Zoohandlung und der Verkäufer bietet ihr einen Frosch an. Sie: "Was ist an dem so besonders?" Der Verkäufer: "Der kann blasen." 

Sie kauft den Frosch nimmt ihn mit heim und schenkt ihn ihrem Mann. Nachts wird sie plötzlich wach und hört Töpfe klappern und Papier rascheln. Sie geht in die Küche und dort sitzt der Mann mit dem Frosch am Tisch. Überall liegen offene Kochbücher und Töpfe herum. 

Sie fragt: "Was machst du da mitten in der Nacht mit dem Frosch?" 

Der Mann: "Sobald der Frosch noch kochen kann, fliegst du raus!!!" 


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und der von dir^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll, ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Kumpel am Tresen beim saufen.Sagt der eine zum anderen(grinsend)"Ich hab gestern deine Frau Gevögelt ,was sagts du nun?                     "Ich würde sagen wir sind Quit"


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da kenn ich auch noch einen:

2 Kumpels

Kumpel 1: "Sach ma, hast du eigentlich ein Nacktbild von deiner Freundin?"
Kumpel 2: "Neee, hab ich nicht."
Kumpel 1: "Willste eins haben....?"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der is jetzt etwas böse

war zu böse, sry


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mal einen von ganz unten------------------ 
Trifft ein alter Mann einen kleinen Jungen im Park
"na, mein Kleiner wie alt bist du denn?"
"5 und morgen werde ich 6"
"nee nee"


----------



## Mojo (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hö
Den versteh ich echt net.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Mojo schrieb:


> Hö
> Den versteh ich echt net.



Ich schon. Ist aus der Kategorie böse Witze, welche hier mit Vorsicht gepostet werden sollten.


----------



## Mojo (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Falsch des das er 6 wird auf sex anspieln soll, dann versteh ich den immer noch net. Und wär dann auch irentwie net so lustig was vllt dran liegt dass ich ihn nicht versteh.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Mojo schrieb:


> Falsch des das er 6 wird auf sex anspieln soll, dann versteh ich den immer noch net. Und wär dann auch irentwie net so lustig was vllt dran liegt dass ich ihn nicht versteh.



Soll ichs dir erklären, oder willste noch bissel grübeln?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



silentkilla schrieb:


> da kenn ich auch noch einen:
> 
> 2 kumpels
> 
> ...



gbo? 



> <@exorzist> die intilligenz von menschen lässt sich an ihren fragen feststellen
> <@huhu> hä?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> gbo?



Kann sein, ich kannte ihn so von Kumpels.


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Soll ichs dir erklären, oder willste noch bissel grübeln?


So, wie ich den verstehe, geht es um einen Phädophilen?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



boss3D schrieb:


> So, wie ich den verstehe, geht es um einen Phädophilen?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Naja, man kann ihn als Pädophilen oder einfach nur als Mörder sehen. Der Junge wird seinen 6. Geburtstag nicht mehr miterleben, wie er nun ablebt bleibt jedem seiner Fantasie selbst überlassen. Ich dachte nur an Mord.....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja, aber der war imo nicht witzig..


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es hat halt jeder einen anderen Humor. Das muss man hier berücksichtigen. Ich bin wahrscheinlich eher einer von der englischen Art....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Es hat halt jeder einen anderen Humor. Das muss man hier berücksichtigen. Ich bin wahrscheinlich eher einer von der englischen Art....



Klar, ich mach ja auch niemanden einen Vorwurf. Deswegen auch "imo".



> <Faithless> wenn man nen upload von 10kb/s und nen download von 100kb/s hat
> kann man den router falsch rum ans netz anstöpseln dass man 100 up und 10 down hat?
> <Volkohol> nein?



 Was manche Leute für geniale Einfälle haben..


----------



## Mojo (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Aso naja also ich find ihn mal gar ne lustig. Aber stimmt jeder hat sein eigenen Humor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Was manche Leute für geniale Einfälle haben..


 
Er kann sich ja einen Switch holen, dann muss er nicht immer umstöpseln.


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wacht ein Typ nach nem Unfall im Krankenwagen wieder auf erblickt den Sanitäter, und fragt
"Wo bringen sie mich hin ?"
"Ins Leichenschauhaus"
"Aber ich bin doch gar nicht Tot"
"Wir sind ja auch noch gar nicht da"



Tschuldigung für den letzen Ich glaube der ist doch zu heftig
Aber diesen lieb Ich            Mfg True


----------



## bobby (20. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Schwiegermütter gingen baden, an einen See bei Berchdesgarden,die eine ist ersoffen von der anderen woll`n mers hoffen

treffen sich 2 furze sagt der eine heute stinkst ja wieder besser wie ich, kein wunder mein gestank hat mich überholt


----------



## Dustin91 (20. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

N Englischer Witz, den verstehen evtl. nicht alle auf Anhieb
Und außerdem kommt der Witz besser, wenn man ihn mündlich erzählt, naja egal.

2 Nuns are sitting in a bathtub.
The first nun says: "Wears the soap!"
The second says: "I know!"



So, wer hat den kapiert?


----------



## SilentKilla (20. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> N Englischer Witz, den verstehen evtl. nicht alle auf Anhieb
> Und außerdem kommt der Witz besser, wenn man ihn mündlich erzählt, naja egal.
> 
> 2 Nuns are sitting in a bathtub.
> ...



Oh, man, den kann man auf verschiedene Arten verstehen und lustig finden


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Schätze bei "I know" hat sie ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht .


----------



## Menthe (20. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab noch einen:

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.


----------



## jaytech (21. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Berg runter ist es schneller als mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## boss3D (21. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

George W. Bush geht wegen Kopfschmerzen zum Arzt. Nach einer kurzen Untersuchung sagt der Arzt:

_"Mr. Bush, your left brain ist right, but your right brain is left!"  

_[Kleiner Tipp: Die rechte Gehirnhälfte ist für komplexe Entscheidungsfragen und Denkvorgänge zuständig.]

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mojo (21. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Ders goil


----------



## Menthe (21. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab auch noch einen zum Thema Bush:

Ein Autofahrer steht in den USA im Stau. Plötzlich klopft ein Mann an sein Fenster. 
"Präsident George Bush wurde entführt. Der Täter verlang 10 Mio. Dollar Lösegeld oder er übergießt den Präsidenten mit 
Benzin und verbrennt ihn. 
Ich und meine Freunde gehen nun von Auto zu Auto und sammeln.
" Autofahrer: "Und wieviel spenden die Leute im Durchschnitt?" "Ca. 4-5 Liter..."


----------



## boss3D (21. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^ Makaber, aber geil ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## bobby (28. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Wurstbrötchen geht die Treppe runter. Unten angekommen merkt das Brötchen das es nicht gehen kann und geht zurück

Spielen zwei Verrückte "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" sagt der eine:"Schach" Meint der andere "Spinnst du? Seid wann gibts bei Halma Elfmeter??


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> Spielen zwei Verrückte "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" sagt der eine:"Schach" Meint der andere "Spinnst du? Seid wann gibts bei Halma Elfmeter??


----------



## Flotter Geist (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Mengenlehre:*

Wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum sind und man 5 Leute rausholt,dann müssen 2 andre Leute in den Raum zurück damit der Raum leer ist.


Logisch oder?


----------



## jaytech (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> Ein Wurstbrötchen geht die Treppe runter. Unten angekommen merkt das Brötchen das es nicht gehen kann und geht zurück



 

und dann noch der Smiley dahinter  passt wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## SlimShady99 (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> *Mengenlehre:*
> 
> Wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum sind und man 5 Leute rausholt,dann müssen 2 andre Leute in den Raum zurück damit der Raum leer ist.
> 
> ...


Hmmm wenn man die 5 Leute raushohlt und niemanden wieder reinschickt, herscht dann quasi ein "Menschen-Unterdruck" in dem Raum?


----------



## Mojo (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Dadurch werden dann automatisch wieder Menschen reingezogen.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitz ne Kackwurst und ein Dünnschiss auf ner Mauer. Die Kackwurst zieht sich nen Joint rein. Der Dünnschiss fragt, ob er auch mal ziehen könnte. Da erwidert die Kackwurst: "Nee, das ist nur was für harte."

(oh man, wie tief bin ich gesunken, um so einen Mist zu bringen? )


----------



## Whoosaa (29. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> (oh man, wie tief bin ich gesunken, um so einen Mist zu bringen? )



Ziemlich tief..


----------



## DON (30. November 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der haut euch um:
rollt ein ball um die ecke und kippt um

oder
fliegen zwei U-Boote über die wüste. Da verliert das eine ein rad.
Wieviele Eier sind im Nest???
Drei, joghurt hat keine Gräten


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt der Familienvater heim.

Er geht ins Schlafzimmer, und was sieht er da?

Sein Sohn und die Oma liegen im Bett und treiben es miteinander.

Da fragt der Vater entsetzt:"Was soll das denn?"

Der Sohn sagt:"Naja, du fickst meine Mutter, ich ficke deine!!"


----------



## Bommel789 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ede Geyer, der (Ex-)Trainer von Energie Cottbus, schickt seine Scouts
> in alle Ecken der Welt um brauchbare Talente zu verpflichten. Einer
> dieser Scouts informiert den Trainer, daß er in Bagdad fündig geworden 
> ist, wo er ein 17-jähriges Riesentalent entdeckt hat.
> Geyer fliegt darauf hin nach Bagdad, überzeugt sich von der Qualitäten
> des Jungen und man macht den Transfer sofort perfekt.
> Zwei Wochen später spielt die Dynamo Dresden in Cottbus und Energie 
> liegt 20 Minuten vor Schluß 0:4 zurück. Geyer wechselt einen Stürmer aus
> und bringt den Youngster aus dem Irak. Das kleine Kerlchen ist eine
> regelrechte Sensation und erzielt 5 Tore, eins schöner als das andere. 
> Die Fans sind aus dem Häuschen, Mitspieler umarmen ihn, die
> Vereinsführung ist überglücklich und die Presseleute schreiben den
> Newcomer in den Himmel.
>
> Als der junge Iraker endlich das Spielfeld verlassen hat, greift er zum 
> Telefon und ruft seine Mutter an:
>
> "Mutti, ich durfte heute 20 Minuten mitspielen, wir lagen 0:4 zurück
> und ich habe mit meinen 5 Toren das Spiel noch umgebogen. Wir haben
> gewonnen. 
> Alle lieben mich hier ! Der Trainer, die Mitspieler, die Medien ..."
> "Großartig", sagt die Mutter. "ich werde Dir jetzt über unseren Tag
> berichten. Dein Vater wurde auf der Strasse erschossen, Deine Schwester 
> und ich sind vergewaltigt worden. Dein kleiner Bruder wurde
> zusammengeschlagen und Dein großer Bruder ist jetzt Mitglied einer
> Straßenbande geworden."
> Der junge Spieler ist entsetzt: "Ja, was soll ich sagen Mutti, das tut 
> mir wirklich leid".
>
> .
> .
> "Es tut dir leid!? Es tut dir leid!? ES IST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DEINE
> SCHULD DASS WIR NACH COTTBUS UMGEZOGEN SIND !!!


----------



## Mojo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Unlängst bei einem renommierten EDV-Hersteller.
Ein Kunde ruft beim technischen Dienst an, weil sein Rechner fehlerhaft ist.
Techniker: "Welches Problem tritt denn auf?"
Kunde: "Es kommt Rauch aus dem Netzteil meines Computers."
Techniker: "Dann, glaube ich, müssen wir gar nicht lange diskutieren. Sie brauchen ein neues Netzteil."
Kunde: "Nein, das glaube ich nicht."
Techniker: "Doch, doch. Da bin ich mir sicher."
Kunde: "Nein!! Ich muss nur die Startdateien neu konfigurieren."
Techniker: "Glauben Sie mir, das Netzteil ist kaputt und muss ersetzt werden."
Kunde: "Das kann nicht sein! Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass ich nur die Startdateien ändern muss, damit es wieder funktioniert. Und was ich von Ihnen möchte ist, dass Sie mir sagen, welches Kommando ich in die CONFIG.SYS einfügen muss!"
Zehn Minuten später hat sich der Kunde immer noch nicht überreden lassen und ist voll davon überzeugt, dass er recht hat.
Der Techniker ist frustriert und gibt auf!
Techniker: "Nun ja! Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber normalerweise sagen wir unseren Kunden nicht, dass es einen undokumentierten DOS-Befehl gibt, mit dem Sie das Problem lösen können."
Kunde: "Aha, ich wusste es doch!"
Techniker: "Sie müssen nur das Kommande LOAD NOSMOKE.COM ans Ende Ihrer config.sysstellen. Geben Sie mir Bescheid, ob es funktioniert."
Weitere zehn Minuten später.
Kunde: "Es funktioniert nicht. Das Netzteil raucht immer noch."
Techniker: "Na ja, welche Version von DOS verwenden Sie?"
Kunde: "MS-DOS 6.22!"
Techniker: "Das ist genau Ihr Problem. Diese Version von DOS besitzt noch kein NOSMOKE.COM. Sie müssen bei Microsoft anrufen und dort nach einem Upgrade fragen. Geben Sie mir dann bitte Bescheid."
Eine Stunde später.
Kunde: "Ich brauche ein neues Netzteil."
Techniker: "Wie kommen Sie plötzlich darauf?"
Kunde: "Naja, ich habe bei Microsoft angerufen und denen gesagt, was Sie mir gesagt haben. Daraufhin haben sie mich nach der Marke und anderen Details des Netzteils gefragt."
Techniker: "Und was haben sie dann gesagt?"
Kunde: "Sie haben mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil nicht kompatibel zu NOSMOKE.COM ist..."


----------



## Uziflator (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie Geil!!


----------



## cami (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum können Elefante nicht hüpfen?

Ist auch besser so


----------



## Uziflator (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Weil dan ihre Beine ihr Gewicht nicht halten könnten.


----------



## Alex89 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum ist es schwieriger, einen weiblichen Schneemann zu bauen als einen männlichen?

*Auflösung folgt*

MfG Alex


----------



## TooHot (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt eine Kugel um die Ecke, fällt hin , sthetauf und rollt weiter xD


----------



## wolf7 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ein Keks hinterm baum?
Ein schattiges Plätzchen.


----------



## Mojo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab einen Hund ohne Beine.
Er hat auch keinen Name, wieso auch, wenn man ihn ruft kommt er sowieso nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum gehen Ameisen nicht in die Kirche? na weiß es einer
PeterEnis, abkürzung P.ENIS


----------



## Alex89 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Warum ist es schwieriger, einen weiblichen Schneemann zu bauen als einen männlichen?


Beim weiblichen muss man den Kopf noch aushölen


----------



## Mojo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum gehen Ameisen nicht in die Kirche? na weiß es einer



Ameisen sind Insekten


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Mojo schrieb:


> Ameisen sind Insekten


Ameisen sind in Sekten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mojo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Er hats kapiert


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Laufen zwei Typen nebeneinander !........

Sagt der eine : " Ey lass mich doch auch mal in der Mitte laufen " ! 


Der ist so unglaublich stumpf ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Menthe (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt.

Ich weiß wo dein Bett schläft.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bück dich Fee, Wunsch ist Wunsch!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Elephant an der Ecke! Was Fehlt? 

Der Witz....

(Der war nicht gut)


Treffen sich 2, der eine hat auch ein Handy.

Kind: Mutti, Mutti, wann gibt es wieder Bunte Nudeln?
Mutter: Wenn Papa neue Krampfadern hat.

Ich hätte noch einen, weis aber net ob ich denn posten kann? Ich weiss nicht wie das mit Schiessen aussieht.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mutti, Mutti der Hund f.i.c.k.t. Dann lass ihn doch und guck weg. Aber es tut so wehhh


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen, weis aber net ob ich denn posten kann? Ich weiss nicht wie das mit Schiessen aussieht.



Passt schon. Schiessen tut man ja schliesslich auch in Computerspielen. 
Außerdem sind es ja "dumme, unlogische" Witze.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum hat ein Äthopier einen Knochen im Haar?
Damit er nicht durch den Gullideckel fällt.


----------



## willy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

damit sie nicht durch den gulli fallen, äthiopier, lepra und judenwitze sind so alt... aber gut^^
Was ist die gefährlichste Rallye der Welt ?


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Warum hat ein Äthopier einen Knochen im Haar?
> Damit er nicht durch den Gullideckel fällt.


Meine Antwort war doch schon da


----------



## willy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ohhh^^


----------



## Wolf2660 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



willy schrieb:


> Was ist die gefährlichste Rallye der Welt ?


Mit dem Imbisswagen durch Äthiopien 

Wo trägt ein Äthiopier seine Rolex ?
oder
Wie bekommt man einen Äthiopier in eine Telefonzelle ?

Auflösung Morgen 04.12.2008 ab 7.10h

MfG

€: Was ist gemein ?

€1: Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Fussballplatz ?


----------



## Mojo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> €1: Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Fussballplatz ?




Foulen


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ein Lepra-Kranker im Pool?


Spoiler



Brausetablette



Treffen sich 2 Lepra-Kranke: "Na, was geht ab?"


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Was ist ein Lepra-Kranker im Pool?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Whirlpool.


----------



## Mojo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Läuft ein Mann durch die Wüste und hat nichts mehr zu Essen.
Fliegen auf einmal von einer Düne Fleischstücke hervor.
Der Mann bedankt sich bei Gott dass er sein Gebet erhört hat.
Im nächsten moment kommt ein Leprakranker der Weges: Sie liebt mich, sie liebt mich nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Mit dem Imbisswagen durch Äthiopien
> 
> Wo trägt ein Äthiopier seine Rolex ?


Um den Bauch.


Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man einen Äthiopier in eine Telefonzelle ?


Ich kenn den nur mit 100 Äthopiern.

Man schmeißt ein Reiskorn rein.

Wie kriegt man sie wieder raus?
Gar nicht, sie sind vollgefressen.


----------



## Mojo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gar nicht, sie sind vollgefressen.


----------



## willy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ne, am reiskorn ziehen, die ham sich nämlich alle festgebissen 

hab jetz nen ganz fiesen auf lager:
Warum haben Äthiopier so einen dicken Bauch, aber nur so dünne Arme?





 Das kommt davon, dass sie viel essen, aber nix arbeiten.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum nimmt ne äthiopische Mutter ne Wäscheleine mit an den Strand?
Damit die Kinder im Schatten spielen können
Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Dach?
Er spielt "Vom Winde verweht"


----------



## Wolf2660 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Was ist gemein ?[/ quote]
> 
> Mit einem Flugzeug mit Schleppbanner über Äthiopien fliegen. Auf dem Banner steht "Knoppers für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch".


----------



## Alex89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein schwuler Wurm im Salat?

Er schhmeißt die Schnecken raus!

MfG Alex


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Is der Geil eyyy


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jetzt mal unterste Schublade...

Eine Frau geht im Wald spazieren....da springen plötzlich aus dem Unterholz zwei Männer raus, rauben sie aus und schlagen sie zusammen.....

Die Frau erwacht nach einer Stunde, irrt verstört durch den Wald und trift einen Jäger...

Sie sagt zu Ihm " Sie müssen mir helfen, ich bin ausgeraubt und zusammen geschlagen worden...." 

Da grinst der Jäger die Frau schmierig an, öffnet seine Hose und sagt " Mädchen, heute ist wirklich nicht Dein Glückstag...."

Mfg


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht man, wenn die Schwiegermutter schwankend auf einen zukommt?


Nochmal Schiessen!!!


----------



## Sash (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

mal ein längerer:
wacht ein mann morgens nackt in seinem bett auf, steht auf und denkt drüber nach was wohl in der nacht alles passiert ist. als er so an sich runterschaut sieht er blaue kreisrunde muster an seinem kleinen freund. nachdem er den schock verarbeitet hat entscheidet er sich zum arzt zu gehen. im treppenhaus vom doc begegnet er einen alten freund, erzählt ihm wieso er hier ist, er ka habe was passiert sei. meinte sein freund er müsse keine angst haben, er habe das gleiche gehabt, kurze narkose, keine schmerzen oder so und nach 5min ist alles vorbei.
er mit neuem mut betritt die praxis, läßt die hose runter und wird untersucht. nach eingehender betrachtung meint der arzt: hm das kann was dauern, und mit sex ist die nächsten wochen erstmal nix mehr, weh tun wirds wohl auch die ersten tage. ich werd ein OP termin für sie ausmachen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
er: ähm was??? ich hab eben hier im treppenhaus noch einen freund getroffen der das gleiche hatte, und bei dem dauerte es keine 5min und er konnte sofort wieder nach hause, er hat keine schmerzen oder so. 
arzt: naja bei ihrem freund, der hatte was rotes an seinem besten stück, und zwar lippenstift, bei ihnen sinds krampfadern.


----------



## Geroc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Sash schrieb:


> mal ein längerer:
> wacht ein mann morgens nackt in seinem bett auf, steht auf und denkt drüber nach was wohl in der nacht alles passiert ist. als er so an sich runterschaut sieht er blaue kreisrunde muster an seinem kleinen freund. nachdem er den schock verarbeitet hat entscheidet er sich zum arzt zu gehen. im treppenhaus vom doc begegnet er einen alten freund, erzählt ihm wieso er hier ist, er ka habe was passiert sei. meinte sein freund er müsse keine angst haben, er habe das gleiche gehabt, kurze narkose, keine schmerzen oder so und nach 5min ist alles vorbei.
> er mit neuem mut betritt die praxis, läßt die hose runter und wird untersucht. nach eingehender betrachtung meint der arzt: hm das kann was dauern, und mit sex ist die nächsten wochen erstmal nix mehr, weh tun wirds wohl auch die ersten tage. ich werd ein OP termin für sie ausmachen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
> er: ähm was??? ich hab eben hier im treppenhaus noch einen freund getroffen der das gleiche hatte, und bei dem dauerte es keine 5min und er konnte sofort wieder nach hause, er hat keine schmerzen oder so.
> arzt: naja bei ihrem freund, der hatte was rotes an seinem besten stück, und zwar lippenstift, bei ihnen sinds krampfadern.



aua


----------



## Max_Power (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hoffe es stört nicht wenn ich einen Schwulenwitz poste... 

Es ist vier Uhr;
drum lass die Arbeit ruhn,
denn es geht in den Afternoon.

(Wer ihn nicht versteht, sollte ihn einfach mal laut sagen.)


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Apropos laut lesen

PAXI LEXI FIXI


----------



## Menthe (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hä, den check I net.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Equitas schrieb:


> Hä, den check I net.


Musst doch nur laut lesen.

Die sind echt hart.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich übersetz mal: PACK SIE! ne der rest ist nicht jugendfrei auch wenn ichs in meiner getrieben hab.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Sash schrieb:


> ich übersetz mal: PACK SIE! ne der rest ist nicht jugendfrei *auch wenn ichs in meiner getrieben hab*.


Das is aber auch nich jugendfrei.

Hab auch noch welche



> Treffen sich zwei Durchsichtige, sagt der eine zum andren:"Ich hab dich durchschaut."





> Was fliegt durch die Luft und ist weiß mit  roten Streifen ?
> 
> 
> Eine Möwe mit Krampfadern.


----------



## Menthe (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ahh jetzt hab ichs^^. Is nich schlecht.


----------



## Wolf2660 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißen die Eltern von Fix und Foxi?

Fang und Fixi.


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mann fragt Frau nach ihrem Namen.

Frau: "Ich heiße so, wie das da unten, nur ohne Anfangsbuchstaben."

Mann: "Waaaaaaaaas, du heißt Otze?"


----------



## Menthe (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Autsch.^^


----------



## Uziflator (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab noch ein paar.



> 1 Zigarette verkürzt das Leben um 11 Minuten. 1 mal Bum** verlängert das Leben um 15 Minuten!
> 
> Raucher, fic** um euer Leben!






> Ein Pfarrer geht nachmittags im Park spazieren. Kurz darauf bemerkt er ein süßes kleines Mädchen, das mit einem süßen kleinen Hund spielt. Er geht auf die beiden zu und fragt: "Na, meine Kleine, wie heißt du denn?"
> 
> "Oleander."
> 
> ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vater und Sohn gehen zum ersten Mal gemeinsam auf die Jagd. 
Der Vater sagt: "Bleib hier und sei ganz still. Ich gehe auf die andere Seite des Feldes." 

Ein paar Minuten später hört der Vater einen Schrei, der das Blut zum Stocken bringt und er läuft zurück zu seinem Sohn. 

"Was ist passiert?" fragt der Vater. "Ich hab dir doch gesagt, du sollst ganz still sein." 

Der Sohn antwortet: 
"Also hör mal zu, ich habe keinen Pieps gemacht, als die Schlange über meine Füße glitt. 
Ich war ganz still, als der Bär ganz nah hinter mir stand und auf meine Schulter getippt hat. 
Ich habe keinen Muskel bewegt, als das Stinktier über meiner Rücken kletterte. 
Ich hab den Atem angehalten und meine Augen geschlossen als mich die Wespe stach. 
Ich habe nicht gehustet, als ich die Mücke verschluckte und ich habe weder geflucht noch gekratzt als mich die Brennnessel juckte. 

Aber als dann die beiden Eichhörnchen in meinem Hosenbein hochkletterten und das eine zum anderen sagte: 
"Sollen wir sie hier essen oder mit nach Hause nehmen?" 
Tut mir leid, aber da hab ich einfach die Beherrschung verloren!" 


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Wolf2660 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 

ich hätte glaub auch die Beherrschung veloren 

Sagt die Schwester zum Bruder "Du bist ja besser wie der Vater" , sagt der Bruder "des hat die Mutter auch gesagt".

Nach der neunten Tasse Glühwein mit Schuß sollte mann(frau) aufhören (FESTSTELLUNG)


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

He he,

Treffen sich zwei Jäger:     Beide Tot!!!

oder:

Steht n Pils im Wald kommt n hase trinkts aus... Und warum? Na weil Tannenzapfen!!!

oder: 

Fährt das Auto in den Graben ist der Zaun Kaputt


----------



## NoBody (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist klein, schwarz und rattert über die Strasse?

--> eine Ameise mit Schneeketten


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist klein, grün, und dreieckig????

Ein kleines grünes Dreieck!!!!!!


----------



## NoBody (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Laufen zwei Sandkörner durch die Wüste, sagt das eine: 
_
"Du, ich glaube, wir werden verfolgt!"_


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Bauer und sein Lehrling stehen auf dem Acker und es fängt an zu regnen. Sagt der Bauer: "Geh mal ins Haus und hol mir miene Gummistiefel." Darauf der Lehrling: "Muss das sein?" Der Bauer: "Ja na klar, los sieh zu!!!!!!" Der Lehrling geht also ins Haus wo die Frau und die Tochter des Bauern sitzen und sagt zu ihnen: "Der Bauer hat gesagt ich soll euch beide mal so richtig ******!!!" Darauf die Frau: "Was? Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!!!!" Da macht der Lehrling das Fenster auf und schreit: "EY BAUER..... BEIDE????" Schreit der Bauer: " JA NA SICHER BEIDE DU IDIOT!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

haha, der is so schlecht...wie tief kann man sinken und eine snickers werbung in einen witz umzuwandeln..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymoWA4CzzLE


----------



## Ordeal (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@böse Äthiopier-Witze:

Was ist der Unterschied wenn dir ne Äthiopierin und ne Deutsche einen bläst?
Die Deutsche machts aus Lust, die Äthiopierin aus Hunger *böseböseböse*


Woran erkennt man Silikontitten?

 Ist doch sowas von scheissegal!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hängt an der Wand, macht tick tack und wenns runterfällt ist die Uhr kaputt???


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen 2 Streichhölzer einen Berg hinauf. Plötzlich werden sie von einem Igel überholt. Sagt der eine: "Wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass hier ein Bus fährt, wäre ich nicht gelaufen!"


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Hase, ein Fuchs und ein Rabe sitzen im Auto. Wer fährt?


Die Polizei!

Edit: So ist´s kinderfreundlich!

Am besten schreib ich hier garnichts mehr, wenn man von nem Mod, der den Witz nicht rallt angemoppert wird und für so was ne Verwarnungn kassiert!!!

Kleinkarierte Truppe...


----------



## GoZoU (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Dass sich hier einige an den Grenzen des guten Geschmacks bewegen ist schon länger bekannt und auch wenn dieser Thread Bestandteil der Rumpelkammer ist gelten immer noch die Forenregeln.

Solche Witze wie den letzten von Bamboocha2510 möchten wir hier nicht mehr sehen, sie sind bösartig und diskriminierend. Bei nochmaligem Verstoß gibt es die entsprechende Strafe in Form von Punkte von uns.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bobby (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

na was soll das sind doch nur witze sagt ja auch keiner was wenn österreicher über bayer oder schweitzer witze machen oder umgekehrt
wir leben in einer demokratie
oder willst du schäuble die hand geben wenn man nichts mehr schreiben und sagen darf im internet (achtung schäuble virus syndrom)
dann lebe der polizei-staat  (ala DDR)
(keiner von uns ist ausländerfeindlich usw.)


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es ist klar, dass es "nur" Witze sind. Und es ist auch klar, dass hier niemand böse Absichten hat.

*ABER:

*Es müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden. GoZoU geht mit dem guten Geschmack schon in die richtige Richtung. Denn viele unserer Forenmitglieder sind noch minderjährig und es ist auch die Aufgabe eines Forums unsere Jugend zu schützen. Auch wenn man für sich beurteilt, dass ein bestimmter Witz vertretbar ist, sollte man an die Urteilsfähigkeit der Jüngeren denken, welche sich durch solche Aussagen möglicherweise noch leicht beeinflussen lassen.

Dies soll keine Predigt werden, denkt aber bitte daran, dass ihr nicht alleine hier seid.

In diesem Sinne: einen frohen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag.


----------



## The_Freak (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es sind trotzdem lediglich "Vorurteile", indirekt verpackt in einem Witz, weder eine richtige Beleidigung noch mit der direkten Absicht allen Kindern hier weismachen zu wollen, das z.B. alle Äthopier dünn sind oder alle Albaner, Türken und Araber von der Polizei rumgefahren werden.
Die Struktur der Witze von Türken und Äthopiern dürfte gleich sein, beide Völker werden niederträchtig dargestellt, aber wieso werden die Äthopier-Witze akzeptiert und die Türken-Witze nicht? Es sind beides leicht anstößige Inhalte und den großen Unterschied wegen dem einem Strafpunkte zu bekommen und wegen dem anderem in keinster Weise "belangt" zu werden sind mir unklar...
Was nicht erlaubt ist, ich zitiere, sind:
"Diskussionen über Inhalte, die offensichtlich geeignet sind, Kinder oder Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden"
...
Es dürfte kein Inhalt sein der Kinder und Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden scheint, das dürften eher direkte Aussagen wie z.B. "Alle Türken ...(ihr denkt euch euern Teil hier rein, ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ichs mein).."

Ich sehe es einfach als Witz an, den ich im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit noch erlauben würde und nicht als einen, der Kinder und Jugendliche gefährdet oder einer, der wegen seinem Inhalt sofort gelöscht werden müsste.


Musste auch meinen Senf dazu geben, schönen zweiten Weihnachtstag dann euch noch.


----------



## darkKO (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist grün und liegt aufm Feld ?

Richtig...!

Ein rotes Fahrrad...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vll. darf ich den ja erzählen,nicht das sich die Waldhüter angegriffen fühlen und die kiddies denken die würden alle so aussehen...

Was ist schwarz und sitzt aufn Baum?

- Nen Jäger nach nem Waldbrand!

Und was ist rot und sitzt daneben?

-Sein Kollege, der glüht noch!


_____________________________________________________________


Was sitzt im Wald und riecht nach Hase?

Ein Kaninchenfurz!!


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist grün und trägt nen kopftuch?

ne gürkin!

hab ich von ali unserem persischen himan!

bin keen rassist!

gruss,ben


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

und noch nen langen!

Wissenschaftler fangen in den Anden nen yeti.
Nachdem sie es jahrelang getestet haben,schneiden sie ihm den Kopf auf und untersuchen das Hirn.
Als ersatz packen sie ne Schrippe(berliner dialekt für weisse brötchen)
in den Kopf!

Was waren die ersten Worte nachdem es wieder aufgewacht ist?


"Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere bitte" !



Hoffe er ist auch so lustig wenn man ihn liest!

gruss,ben


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> Hoffe er ist auch so lustig wenn man ihn liest!


Dazu müsste man ihn erstmal verstehen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ne Schrippe ist ein ganz normales Brötchen, was man morgens zum Frühstück isst.

Die setzen dem Yeti halt die Schrippe anstelle des Hirns ein, dann will er die Fahrzeugpapiere...


----------



## boss3D (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und was haben die Brötchen mit den Fahrzeugpapieren zu tun, oder soll das eine Anspielung darauf sein, dass deutsche Polizisten eurer Meinung nach dumm wie Brot sind?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Denk ich mal.


----------



## bobby (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Österreicher spricht auf eine Schiff mit den ersten Offizier;Unglaublich, was alles in die kleinen
Wandschränke hier in den Kabinen paßt!"Darauf der Offizier: "Das ist kein Wandschrank,sondern ein Bullauge!" 

Zwei Österreicher unterhalten sich.Sagt der eine:"Du sag mal,kannst du eigentlich Englisch? "Darauf der andere Oui,oui,Monsieur!"Erwiedert der erste:"Das ist doch Französisch!"
Der andere erstaunt:"Oh,dann kann ich das auch!"


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuck Norris kann ne Kugel umstoßen....

Kommt ein Pferd in die Bar, fragt der Barkeeper, "Warum son langes Gesicht?"

Rauchen 2 Pferdeäpfel nen Joint. Dann kommt ein Dünschiss vorbei und will mal ziehen. Da sagt der eine Pferdeapfel: "Das is nur was für harte Jungs!"

Was machen 4 Schwule mit nem Hocker inner Wüste?

- Sie drehen ihn um.


Treffen sich zwei, der eine hat auch die gleichen Schuhe an.


Es gibt 10 Sorten von Menschen. Die einen verstehen Binärzahlen und die anderen nicht.



Einer von mir selbst, als ich noch ein PC-N00b war:
"Ich hab kein Windows NT, ich hab Windows XP!"


----------



## bobby (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fliegt ein Kuckuck über den Atlantik,taucht ein Hai unter ihm auf.
Sagt der kuckuck "Hai!".Sagt der Hai."Kuckuck!"

Was ist Blau und liegt unter einen Pilz? Schlumpfscheiße

Was ist klein,rund und quadratisch?
Ein rechtwinkeliges dreieck.


----------



## blueman (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab auch einen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist weiß und stört beim essen...
...
EINE LAWINE


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Equitas schrieb:


> Hab noch einen:
> 
> Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.



Tags ist es wärmer als drinne


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja der is auch net schlecht


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was is der unterschied zwischen 2 krokodilen ...?
je grüner desto schwimmt

-----

ein pferd ist vorne hinten als höher ...


----------



## bobby (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Gelb - Weiß und Heissssss!!!!

Ein Spiegelei das versucht im Fett zu schwimmen


Was ist weis und hat 2 Streifen

Ein Radieschen mit Hosenträger


Was ist rot und kommt mit 200 aus dem Boden 

Ein Radieschen GTI


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt n Ball um die Ecke und fällt um.

Geht n Keks um die Ecke und bricht sich n Krümel 

Durch den Wald ist es schneller als zu fuss


----------



## BenF (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da hier ja einige schwer an der Grenze des guten Geschmacks sind, versuche ich auch mal, den hier zu posten:

Eine Frau ist hochschwanger, wurde aber von ihrem Mann verlassen. Sie hat noch keinen Namen für das Kind. Also denkt sie sich: " Gehe ich in den Park, da finde ich vielleicht Inspiration"
Bei ihrem Spaziergang sieht sie ein kleines Kind. "Na wie heißt du denn?" Darauf das Kind:" Lindenblatt. Als meine Mama hochschwanger im Park spazierengehen war, ist ihr ein Lindenblatt auf den Bauch gefallen. Also hat sie mich Lindenblatt genannt"
Die Frau denkt sich " Wäre immerhin ein Anfang" und geht weiter.
Ein paar Minuten später sieht sie wieder ein Kind und fragt es nach seinem Namen. " Ahornblatt. ( Den Rest kennt ihr)"
Als sie weiterläuft sieht sie ein schwer behindertes Kind und fragt: " Na, wie heißt du denn?"

"Baum!"


----------



## Nickles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wtf? ..


----------



## BenF (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist zwar nicht unlogisch, aber genial und sehr erwähnenswert:

"Wenn wir nicht den Schlüssel haben,dann können wir das,was man damit aufschließen kann,eben nicht aufschließen.Und wem wäre damit gedient,wenn wir das fänden,was aufgeschlossen werden muss,ohne zuerst einmal den Schlüssel gefunden zu haben,der es aufschließt?"


----------



## Menthe (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Erinnert mich stark an Fluch der Karibik^^


----------



## SilentKilla (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



BenF schrieb:


> Da hier ja einige schwer an der Grenze des guten Geschmacks sind, versuche ich auch mal, den hier zu posten:
> 
> Eine Frau ist hochschwanger, wurde aber von ihrem Mann verlassen. Sie hat noch keinen Namen für das Kind. Also denkt sie sich: " Gehe ich in den Park, da finde ich vielleicht Inspiration"
> Bei ihrem Spaziergang sieht sie ein kleines Kind. "Na wie heißt du denn?" Darauf das Kind:" Lindenblatt. Als meine Mama hochschwanger im Park spazierengehen war, ist ihr ein Lindenblatt auf den Bauch gefallen. Also hat sie mich Lindenblatt genannt"
> ...



Der war gut.


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich ein Blinder und ein Armloser auf einer Brücke.
Sagt der Armlose: Ich hau dir eine rein!
Sagt der Blinde: Das will ich sehen.


Fuchs und Wolf ist langweilig, da meint der Fuchs zum Wolf:
"Wir könnten den Hasen verprügeln."
Meint der Wolf:
"Nicht ohne Grund."
Sagt der Fuchs:
"Wir klingeln an seiner Tür, hat er eine Mütze auf, lassen wir ihn in Ruhe, hat er keine auf, verprügeln wir ihn."
Beide besuchen den Hasen, welcher keine Mütze auf hat und verprügeln ihn.
Am nächsten Tag wieder Langeweile der Fuchs überlegt sich einen neuen Grund:
"Wir fragen den Hasen nach Zigaretten, bietet er welche mit Filter, lassen wir ihn, bietet er welche ohne Filter verprügeln wir ihn."
Also beide wieder zum Hasen und nach Zigaretten gefragt, darauf der Hase:
"Wollt ihr Zigaretten mit oder ohne Filter?"
... kurzes Schweigen
Sagt der Wolf:
"Sieh mal, der hat doch schon wieder keine Mütze auf!"


----------



## lazy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein PC Techniker in die Kneipe und sagt 1 byte bitte

der Wirt schaut ihn komisch an . . .

aja 8 Bit ^^


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hab mir grad einen ausgedacht... als ich vorm fernseher saß xD
Da lief Biathlon

nun ja, was ist Biathlon? 
Bi (aus dem griechischen) = 2
Athlon = AMD-CPU

*BiAthlon* ist also keine Wintersportart, sondern eine andere Bezeichnung für *Athlon 64 X2* 

Und für Intel-Bekenner könnte man die erste silbe noch abwertend interpretieren ( auf die sexuelle ausrichtung bezogen, das ist mir jedoch zu vulgär )


----------



## bobby (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hilfe ich bin umzingelt,sagt das Ei-gelb zum Dotter

Ein Ei steht auf der Wiese und kämmt sich

Ein 80jähriger möchte noch mal wieder mit seiner Frau schlafen.
Als er gerade loslegen will,sagt dieser Moment,nicht ohne Kondom!

Der antwortet verdutzt Warum,in deinem Alter bekommst du doch keine Kinder mehr!
Diese;Aber vielleicht Salmonellen,bei den alten Eiern


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist blau und liegt im Wald auf einem Stein?

- Schlumpfkacke


----------



## Mojo (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Ostfriese in ein Briefmarkenladen und sagt:
eine fünfundvierzig Cent Marke aber machen sie denn Preis ab, solln Geschenk sein!


----------



## Sash (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum läuft ein ostfriese immer 9 runden um sein bett bevor er schlafen geht? wenn ein einbrecher kommt hat er 9 runden vorsprung..

wieso nimmt ein ostfriese immer ein streichholz und ein stein mit ins bett? mit dem stein wirft er das licht aus, mit dem streichholz schaut er nach ob er getroffen hat..


----------



## Mojo (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Woran merkt man dass ein Ostfriese in eine Wohnung eingebrochen ist?

Die Mülleimer sind leergefressen und der Hund ist vergewaltigt.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was bekommt ein holländer wenn er 3 x durch die fahrschulprüfung fällt ???


ein gelbes nummernschild


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Freunde unter sich:
"Du sag mal! Schreit deine Alte auch so, wenn sie kommt?" -
"Nee! Wir haben ´ne Klingel."



Das Ehepaar liegt im Bett. Die Frau weist ihren Mann auf seine ehelichen Pflichten hin.
Schließlich willigt er auch ein:
"Also okay, dann machen wir es heute in der Caritas-Stellung!"
Er bleibt seelenruhig liegen und rührt sich nicht.
"Also nun fang doch endlich an mit deiner Caritas-Stellung!" fordert die Frau.
"Na, das ist sie doch schon", sagt der Mann, "Du hast die Büchse und ich stecke nichts rein!"




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Sans-serif, sans-serif]Der Ehemann kommt nachts mit großer Verspätung nach Hause.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Sans-serif, sans-serif]Seine Frau wütend: "Das Du mir überhaupt noch ins Gesicht sehen kannst?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Sans-serif, sans-serif]"Man gewöhnt sich an alles."[/FONT]


Und noch einer zu Schluss

Im Vorzimmer des Chefs hocken drei Sekretärinnen. Sagt 
die eine: " 
Ich hab gestern im Schreibtisch vom Chef ein Kondom 
gefunden." 
Sagt die zweite: "Ich hab Löcher reingemacht." 
Sagt die dritte: "Ich glaube, mir wird schlecht ..."


----------



## speedstar (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißt ein Straße an der links und rechts Bäume stehen?

Eine Allee.

Und wie heißt ein Straße an der links und rechts nackte Jungs stehen?

Ein Sackgasse!


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei* Eintagsfliegen* auf´m Ast. Sagt die eine zur anderen: Du, was machst´n heut für´n Gesicht?" Sagt die andere: Ich hab meine Sekunde!"


----------



## DenniRauch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist das?:
Man kann drauf sitzen, drin schlafen und sich damit die Zähneputzen.




Antwort:
Ein Stuhl, ein Bett und ne Zahnbürste!


----------



## Demcy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen ???     Ein BAGGER !!!

und warum kann er nicht schwimmen ???         Er hat nur ein Arm !!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Ehemann kommt spät abends und stink Besoffen nach Hause....
Im Flur wartet seine Ehefrau ziemlich Sauer im Nachthemd und einem Besen in der Hand...
Da fragt er sie " Willst Du sauber machen oder weg fliegen...."


Eine Frau sitzt auf einer Parkbank und hat eine Katze auf dem Arm....
Da setzt sich ein Mann zu Ihr, beobachtet sie eine ganze weile und fragt: "Entschuldigen Sie, darf ich mal Ihre Muschi streicheln ?" darauf hin antwortet Sie: " Gerne, wenn sie solange mal die Katze halten...."

Mfg


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat 4 Beine , 6 Löcher , kurze grüne Haare und du bist Tod wenn es auf dich fällt?


- Ein Billiardtisch.. 

Hab ich den schonmal hier gepostet?


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

du und einige andere


----------



## CrazyBanana (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt wird er nicht nass,
das Wasser wird Cuck Norris


Was ist blau und liegt im Wald?

Schlumpfenscheiße


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@CrazyBanana...
Den letzten hab ich schon geschrieben


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei fliegende möhren. Sagt die eine "hallo" sagt die andere "hallo da kommt ein hub-schrap-schrap-schrap-schrap"


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

laufen zwei pommes um die ecke...die eine knickt um


----------



## CRAZYMANN (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Moin Moin

ich weiß net ob ihr den kennt oder ob er schon dran kam:

*Treffen sich zwei Eintagsfliegen,frag die eine die andere, hey was machst du morgen.*


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ein wahrer schenkelklopfer


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie war dein Wochenende?

Hell, dunkel, hell, dunkel, Montag.


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich nen Ventialtor und nen staubkorn. fragt das staubkorn "wie gehts dir" sagt der ventilator "gut mir ist nur ein bisschen schwindlig vom drehen"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sagt ein Orkan zu der Palme ???

Halt die Nüsse fest, jetzt wird geblasen....

Mfg


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Minirock und einem Rasenmäher?
Fass mal drunter ...




MfG


----------



## bobby (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzt ne Kuh auf der Parkbank und strickt sich ein Fahrrad. Kommt ein Polizist vorbei und sagt: „Angeln ist hier verboten.“ Sagt die Kuh: „Was interessieren mich die Erdbeerpreise! Ich hab doch Gummistiefel an!“

stehen zwei Kühe auf der Weide sagt die eine :" Muh."
sagt die andere:"das wollte ich auch gerade sagen."

Was war Jesus von Beruf? Student! Er wohnte mit 30 Jahren noch bei den Eltern, hatte lange Haare und wenn er etwas tat, dann war es ein Wunder.


----------



## schub97 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

soll ich euch den 1sekunden witz erzählen?

och schade,jetzt ist er vorbei.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Unterschied zwischen mir und Jesus??...................
..........
............
.................
Der Gesichtsausdruck beim nageln.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen mir und Jesus??...................
> ..........
> ............
> .................
> Der Gesichtsausdruck beim nageln.



AUTSCH....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hat Euch schon mal jemand beim Wi**sen hinter der Küchentür erwischt ???

Nein ???

Ist ein guter Platz oder ???

Mfg


----------



## bobby (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Freund ist das erste mal bei den Eltern seiner Freundin. Nach dem Essen verspührt er den unauswechlichen Drang zum... Furzen. Leise aber hörbar lässt er dann einen fahren.
Darauf sagt der Vater zum Hund unterm Tisch: "Hasso!"
"Puh", denkt der Mann: "Der Alte denkt dass es der Hund war", und lässt prompt noch einen fahren.
"Hasso!" ruft wieder der Vater.
Darauf folgt noch einer, aber ein verdammt lauter.
"Hasso!", sagt der Vater, "Geh weg, bevor der Typ dir noch auf den Kopf scheisst!"


George W. Bush fährt mit seinem Chauffeur übers Land. Plötzlich wird ein Huhn überfahren. Wer soll es aber dem Bauern beibringen?
Bush großmütig zu seinem Chauffeur: "Lassen Sie mich mal machen. Ich bin der mächtigste Mann der Welt. Der Bauer wird das verstehen."
Gesagt, getan. Nach einer Minute kommt Bush atemlos zurückgehetzt: Blaues Auge, Oberkiefer lädiert, den Hintern reibend. "Schnell weg hier!"
Die beiden fahren weiter.
Plötzlich wird ein Schwein überfahren. Bush schaut ängstlich zum Chauffeur: "Jetzt gehen aber Sie!"
Der Chauffeur geht zum Bauernhof. Bush wartet 10 Minuten, 20 Minuten, ... Nach einer Stunde erscheint der Chauffeur singend, freudestrahlend, die Taschen voller Geld und einen dicken Schinken unter dem Arm.
Fragt ihn Bush: "Was haben Sie dem Bauern denn gesagt?"
"Guten Tag. Ich bin der Fahrer von George W. Bush. Das Schwein ist tot!"

Steht eine dicke Frau vorm Spiegel: "Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand, wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" Antwortet der Spiegel: "Geh mal zur Seite, ich kann nichts sehen!"


----------



## noiz (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

so kann man witze natürlich auch um schreiben. den bush witz kenn ich mit nem anderen herden führer.  

mein lieblings witz ist eher:
Fährt ein U-Boot durch die Wüste, plazt der rechte Hinterreifen. Im Kühlschrank sind keine Eier.

Warum das mit den Eiern weiß ich auch net aber ich fands früher echt kommisch.


----------



## Alex89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gestern liefen 6 Tokio Hotel Fans über
die
Straße.
Da kam plötzlich ein auto und überfuhr
2.
Von welcher Marke war das Auto?
Opel
Und warum?
opel:"wir machen deutschlands Straßen
sauberer"
Gehen sie über die nächste Straße.
Kommt wieder ein Auto und überfährt
wieder
2 Tokio Hotel Fans.
Welche marke war es diesmal?
BMW
Und warum?
bmw:"freude am fahren"
Sagen sich die letzten 2 an der
nächsten
straße:
"wir sind doch (nich) blöd. du gehst 5
meter
vor
mir dann kann nur einer überfahren
werden,
da autos nich so breit sind."
Falsch gedacht: es kommt wieder ein auto
und
überfährt beide.
Welche marke war es?
Toyota
Und warum?
toyota:"Nichts ist unmöglich"
Und wer finanziert das alles?
Volksbanken-Reifeisenbanken (wir machen
den
weg frei) 

MfG Alex


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 der is gut


----------



## bobby (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sagte der Lehrer in der Schule: "Kann mir jemand erklären, warum Blähungen so stinken?"

Fritzchen aus der letzten Reihe: "Damit die Schwerhörigen auch was davon haben!" 


Eine Frau geht zum Arzt. ‘Herr Doktor, Sie müssen mir helfen. Ich muss ununterbrochen furzen, und obwohl sie leise sind und auch nicht stinken, ist mir das äußerst unangenehm.‘ Der Arzt verschreibt ihr ein Medikament und bittet sie, nach eine Woche wieder zu kommen.
Nach einer Woche erscheint die Frau wie vereinbart erneut beim Arzt. ‘Herr Doktor, es ist alles nur noch schlimmer geworden. Ich furze nach wie vor unentwegt, sie sind zwar immer noch leise, stinken aber seit neuestem fürchterlich‘.
Darauf der Arzt: ‘Okay, das Problem mit Ihrem Geruchssinn hätten wir gelöst, jetzt wenden wir uns Ihren Ohren zu...‘ 


Unser allerliebster Alt-Kanzler war auf Staatsbesuch in London. Höhepunkt der Zeremonie war eine Kutschen-Fahrt im offenen Sechs-Spänner an der Seite der Queen quer durch die Stadt. Man unterhielt sich, so gut es halt ging. Plötzlich ließ eines der Pferde einen dieser berühmten Leisen fahren, und es begann entsprechend penetrant zustinken. Der Queen war das ziemlich peinlich, und mit einem verstohlenen Seitenblick sagte sie: "Oh, I´m so sorry, Mr. Kohl!" Antwortete der Kanzler väterlich: "Och, das macht doch nix, Gnädigste. Und ich hab erst gedacht, es wärn Pferd gewesen...!"


----------



## True Monkey (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei im Berliner Funkturm und kippen sich zu.
Der eine klagt dem anderen sein Leid bis der eine aufspringt zum Fenster rennt,das aufreist,und mit den Worten "ist doch eh alles egal" aus diesem spingt.
Der andere kippt seinen letzten Drink runter murmelt was von "wo er recht hat hat er recht" und springt auch.
Daraufhin erscheint der erste wieder am Fenster und der Barkepper meint nur--
"Supermann du bist echt ein Arschloch wenn du besoffen bist"


----------



## bobby (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine englische Lehrerin kommt frisch von der UNI an ein englisches Nobelinternat. Wie es sich gehört, fragt sie in der ersten Stunde die Kinder nach Ihren Namen:
"What's your name?", "My name is Steve Smith"
"And what's your name?", "My name is Brenda Scott"
"And what's your name?", "My name is John Fuckinghour, Mam"
Lehrerin: "Häää, what's your name?!", "My name is John Fuckinghour, Mam"
Die Lehrerin glaubt dieses nicht - so ein seriöses Internat und so ein Name - und fragt in der Pause eine Kollegin: "Do we have a fuckinghour here?"
Daraufhin die Kollegin flüsternd: "Never the less we have a teabreak!" 

In der Schweiz gibt es jetzt ein Sorgentelefon für Ufo-Entführte! Ist auch notwendig, denn in der Schweiz ist im Grunde alles ein Ufo, was schneller ist als 30 km

Warum ist ein Informatiker besser als ein Mathematiker? Dank dem binären Zahlensystem kann er mit den Fingern weiter rechnen!


----------



## Mojo (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Pferde im Keller und sägen Benzin. Kommt ein Schraubenzieher zur Tür herein, geht über der Tür die Wand hoch, an der Decke entlang quer durchs Zimmer, an der anderen Wand wieder herunter und verdrückt sich durch die andere Tür.
Sagt das eine Pferd zum anderen:
"Hast du das gesehen?"
Meint das andere:
"Ja. Der grüßt nie!"


----------



## Mojo (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Mami, Mami ich hab ne 6 in Mathe." - "Macht nix, Du hast eh Krebs !"


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Mojo schrieb:


> "Mami, Mami ich hab ne 6 in Mathe." - "Macht nix, Du hast eh Krebs !"




    Ders gut ^^


----------



## Aerron (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sagen sie mal ?" fragt der Richter "warum haben sie nicht geholfen als sie gesehen haben das der Mann ihre Frau verprügelt  ?" sagt der Eheman "Ich dachte der schaft das alleine !"


Gruß Aerron


----------



## caine2011 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist 3 mal 4? 12
was ist 7 mal 6? eine erfüllte woche


----------



## bobby (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist der unterschied zwischen bullen und schnittlauch?
beide sind grün,hohl, und treten nur in bündeln auf.

was ist schlimmer, alzheimer oder parkinson?
parkinson,denn lieber ein bier verschütten als ein´s vergessen.

Was ist schwarz und fliegt durch die Luft?
Nonne auf Miene


Kommt ein Cowboy in den Saloon mit 7 Pistolen !!
Wie heisst der ??? - Das ist der Kanonen Bill !!!
Kommt ein Cowboy in den Saloon mit 2 Keulen !!
Wie heisst der ??? - Das ist der Keulen Bill !!!!
Kommt ein Cowboy in den Saloon mit 4 Armen, 4 Beinen,
3 Nasen und 4 Ohren !! Wie heisst der !!!
Das ist der TschernoBill !!!!


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> was ist der unterschied zwischen bullen und schnittlauch?
> beide sind grün,hohl, und treten nur in bündeln auf.
> 
> was ist schlimmer, alzheimer oder parkinson?
> ...




Nun ja darüber kann ich iwie nicht lachen besonderes beim Letzte nicht


----------



## buzty (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

vor allem weil ich die ersten beiden nicht versteh bzw anders kenn bzw so keinen sinn machen oder?
 der erste müsste nicht sein wo der unterschied ist sondern was beide gemeinsam haben und der zweite macht wegen dem lieber keinen sinn, weil dann is parkinson doch nicht schlimmer wenn man die folge cavon lieber hat als von alsheimer?


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



buzty schrieb:


> vor allem weil ich die ersten beiden nicht versteh bzw anders kenn bzw so keinen sinn machen oder?
> der erste müsste nicht sein wo der unterschied ist sondern was beide gemeinsam haben und der zweite macht wegen dem lieber keinen sinn, weil dann is parkinson doch nicht schlimmer wenn man die folge cavon lieber hat als von alsheimer?



Und Bier ist nicht das Wichtigste der Welt! für mich sogar unterste schupplade da interesiert mich sogar was meine cousine heute gemacht hat.

Sitzen 2 Leute in der Bar einer Trinkt schon sein 5 Glass Bier und hält in seiner hand Kaffee . 
Der 2 von ihnen Bemerkt das er andauernt hinfällt da ruft er ein Taxi und lässt den Mann nach Hause bringen.
Am nächten tag kommt seine freundin und fragt ob er schon wieder in der Bar war. Der Mann ja wiso fragst du? . Du hast schon wieder dein Rollstuhl vergessen


----------



## bobby (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und Bier ist nicht das Wichtigste der Welt! für mich sogar unterste schupplade (sagte der Türke()
Bist halt wahrscheinlich ein Moslem ,darum magst du kein Bier

Wir Bayer lieben das Bier,das du nieeee verstehen würdest

Der größte Feind des Menschen wohl, das ist und bleibt der Alkohol. Doch in der Bibel steht geschrieben: Du sollst auch deine Feinde lieben!

"Herr Ober, was macht das Bier?" - "Es löscht den Durst, Herr Huber!"

Biertrinker sind bessere  
Liebhaber, Milchtrinker bessere Säuglinge !

Lass mich Deinen Hals berühren, deinen Mund zu  
meinem führen. Ich liebe Dich, du bleibst bei mir, du heißgeliebte Flasche  
Bier.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Deine Mudda isst Kürbisjogurt mit ganzen Früchten.* ^^

Ich liebe so solche niveaulosen Witze.  

Dazu muss ich doch glatt das hier posten: http://www.linkfun.net/fun-videos/der_deine-mutter-song_video-2573


----------



## exoRR (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Leute in der Bar einer Trinkt schon sein 5 Glass Bier und hält in seiner hand Kaffee .
> Der 2 von ihnen Bemerkt das er andauernt hinfällt da ruft er ein Taxi und lässt den Mann nach Hause bringen.
> Am nächten tag kommt seine freundin und fragt ob er schon wieder in der Bar war. Der Mann ja wiso fragst du? . Du hast schon wieder dein Rollstuhl vergessen



Du hast was vergessen: :;.,"!? 
Bitte etwas verständlicher schreiben.


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Dazu muss ich doch glatt das hier posten: http://www.linkfun.net/fun-videos/de...ong_video-2573


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nickles schrieb:


> (smilie konstellation geil find)


Würde mich wundern, wenn die Mods das genauso sehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zufrieden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Kobra-07
spruch und vid sind zu geil!!!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



boss3D schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn die Mods das genauso sehen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Reg dich doch bitte wegen sowas nicht auf. 
Rumpelkammer --> Witze-Thread --> irgendwo auf der 30. Seite oder so --> interessiert doch keinen, ob er da einen oder 10 Smilies benutzt.
In anderen Teilen des Forums waere der Kommentar jedoch absolut angebracht und sogar auch notwendig, das ist mir klar. Aber hier ist es wirklich egal.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nickles schrieb:


>



Was soll man denn da runter verstehen?


----------



## BeerIsGood (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Maik Franz^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann sitzt mit seinen Freunden in der Kneipe. Da kommt ein Betrunkener rein und ist auf Ärger aus. "Hey", lallt er den Mann an, "ich habe gerade deine Mutter gefickt!" Jeder erwartet eine Schlägerei, doch der Mann geht nicht darauf ein.

Der Betrunkene trollt sich. Zehn Minuten später kommt er wieder auf den Mann zu und sagt: "Hey, ich habe gerade deine Mutter gefickt, und deine Mutter hat mir einen geblasen, und es war geil!" Wieder geht der Mann nicht darauf ein.

Zehn Minuten später kommt der Betrunkene ein drittes Mal: "Hey, ich habe gerade ..."

Unterbricht ihn der Mann: "Geh nach Hause und schlaf deinen Rausch aus Papa!"




Ein Vater will herausfinden, wie viel seine 6-, 10- und 14-jährigen Töchter bereits über Sex wissen. Er geht also zu seiner ältesten Tochter, lässt die Hosen runter und fragt sie, was das da unten sei. Tochter: "Ein *****!" Vater: "Und was macht man damit?" Tochter: "******!" Der Vater verpasst ihr eine Ohrfeige: "Schäm dich! Du bist doch noch zu jung dafür!"

Nun geht er zu seiner 10-jährigen Tochter und lässt wieder die Hosen runter: "Was ist das?" Tochter: "Ein *****!" Vater: "Was macht man damit?" Tochter: "******!" Der Vater teilt wieder eine Ohrfeige aus und sagt: "Schäm dich! Du bist doch noch viel zu jung für so was!"

Dann geht er zu seiner jüngsten Tochter und dasselbe Spielchen beginnt: Hosen runter und die Frage: "Was ist das?" Tochter: "Ein *****!" Vater: "Was macht man damit?" Tochter: "Spielen!" Vater: "Spielen? Was meinst du damit?" Tochter: "Na, spielen eben. Zum ****** ist er zu klein!"

greetz


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Opa in den Puff und erkundigt sich nach den Preisen. Die Puffmutter: "100 im Bett, 50 im Stehen, 10 auf dem Teppich!" Opa legt einen Hunderter auf den Tresen. Die Puffmutter: "Na, da wollen Sie noch ein gepflegtes, letztes Nümmerchen schieben, gell?" Opa: "Nix da - zehnmal auf'm Teppich ..."


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Papa geht mit seinem Jungen(10) durch die Stadt.
Als sie am Puff vorbeikommen sagt Paps zu seinem Jungen "kurzer warte mal ne Weile ich muß da mal rein meine Gelüste befriedigen"
Gesagt getan.
Als Paps wieder rauskommt sagt der Kurze "Papa ich will auch mal da rein "
Paps denkt sich jetzt verarsch ich mal den kurzen gibt ihm kurzerhand einen fuffi und schickt ihn rein.
Drinnen angekommen trifft der kurze auf die Puffmama die ihn fragt was er denn hier will.
"na ja mein Paps sagt hier gibt es was um seine Gelüste zu befriedigen und ich hätt halt Hunger"
Kein Problem Sagt die Puffmama und schickt ihn in die Küche wo er 5 Marmeladenbrote kriegt.
Draußen bei seinenm Paps wieder angekommen stellt der ihm grinsend die Frage "Und kurzer wie wars?"

"Ganz okay die ersten zwei hab ich so gepackt aber dann konnte ich nicht mehr und die letzten drei hab ich nur geleckt"


----------



## BamBuchi (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ders auch gut =D


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu ******?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne ****** willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"



Der Bauer kommt früher als vereinbart nach Hause zurück und erwischt seine Frau mit dem Knecht im Bett. Er schlägt ihn K.O.
Als der Knecht wieder zu sich kommt, liegt er in der Scheune auf einer Werkzeugbank, ist splitternackt und sein bestes Stück ist in einem Schraubstock eingeklemmt. Verwirrt blickt er sich um und sieht wie der Bauer ein Messer wetzt.
Entsetzt schreit er: "Um Himmelswillen, Sie werden IHN mir doch nicht abschneiden?"
Dreckig grinsend legt der Bauer das Messer neben den Knecht und sagt: "Nee nee, das darfst Du schon selber machen. Ich geh jetzt raus und zünde die Scheune an!"


----------



## caine2011 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

zuviel saw gesehen????

in die kategorie fallen glaub ich alle chuck norris witze:

chuck norris ist so heiß er brennt cd´s mit seinem atem.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

chuck norris wird nicht drogensüchtig die drogen werden chuck norris süchtig ... aber die kennt ja jeder und ich entschuldige mich im vorraus.


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Habe da noch einen Frauenfeindlichen Witz aus irgendeinen Film(nicht ernst nehmen). 

Was sagte Gott, als er die Frau erschuff?
Hirn ist alle, jetzt gibts Titten!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzt ein Ehepaar beim Italiener beim essen .
Sie isst Spag. bolo. und wie es meistens dabei ist bekleckert sie sich mit soße.

Sagt sie 
"Schau mal jetzt sehe ich aus wie ein Schwein"
Sagt er
"Ja und bekleckert hast du dich auch noch"


----------



## bobby (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Ehemann findet seine Frau mit dem Arzt im Bett. Der Arzt versucht zu erklären: "Ich wollte nur das Fieber messen!" Der Mann holt seelenruhig sein Gewehr aus dem Schrank und meint: "Jetzt ziehen Sie ihn ganz langsam raus, und wenn keine Zahlen draufstehen, dann gnade Ihnen Gott!"

Was kostet die Fahrt zum Hauptbahnhof?" fragt ein Schotte den Taxichauffeur. "Ein Pfund, Sir." - "Und das Gepäck?" - "Das ist natürlich frei." - "Okay", sagt der Schotte, "dann fahren Sie schon mal mit dem Gepäck los. Ich komme zu Fuß nach."

Was sind die dünnsten Bücher der Welt? - Die größten Schottischen Auslandsinvestitionen, Italienische Helden, Britische Kochkunst, Amerikanische Kulturgeschichte, Österreichische Nobelpreisträger.


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Der Sex mit meinem Mann funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig!"
Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie schon Viagra probiert?"
"Mein Mann nimmt ja nicht mal Aspirin!"
"Sie müssen das halt im Geheimen machen. Geben Sie das Medikament in den Kaffee, oder so."
"Gut, Herr Doktor, ich probiere das mal aus!"
Zwei Tage später kommt die Frau wieder in die Praxis: "Herr Doktor, das Mittel können Sie vergessen. Es war einfach schrecklich!"
"Wieso? Was ist denn passiert?"
"Nun ja, wie geraten, habe ich das Medikament in seinen Kaffee getan. Dann ist er plötzlich aufgesprungen, hat mit dem Unterarm alles vom Tisch gefegt und sich die Kleider vom Leib gerissen. Dann ist es auf mich losgestürzt, hat mir auch die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen und mich gleich auf den Tisch gelegt und genommen."
"Ja, und? War es nicht schön?"
"Schön? Das war der beste Sex seit 20 Jahren, aber bei McDonalds können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr sehen lassen."



Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."


----------



## Xyrian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mantafahrer fährt mit seiner Tussi gegen einen Baum. Die Tussi fliegt voll durch die Scheibe und bleibt in einigen Metern Entfernung tot liegen.
Dem Mantafahrer scheint nichts passiert zu sein, trotzdem liegt er auf dem Boden und schreit wie verrückt: "Oh, *******, ey. Tut das weh, ey."
Fragt ihn der Rettungssanitäter: "Was ist denn los, du kannst doch noch ganz froh sein, deine Tussi ist aber hin."
Sagt der Mantafahrer: "Oh, Mann, schau doch erst mal nach, wat die zwischen den Zähnen hat!"


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
> Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."



So nen ähnlichen kenn ich auch (ich kopier mal frech ):

Sie: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Geb mir Tiernamen!"
Er: "Flipper"
Sie: "Gib mir drecksche Tiernamen!"
Er: "Dreckscher Flipper."


----------



## bobby (1. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Pferde im Keller und saegen Benzin. Kommt ein Schraubenzieher zur Tuer herein, geht ueber der Tuer die Wand hoch, an der Decke entlang quer durchs Zimmer, an der anderen Wand wieder herunter und verdrueckt sich durch die andere Tuer. Sagt das eine Pferd zum anderen: - "Hast du das gesehen?" Meint das andere: - "Ja. Der gruesst nie!" 

- "Haben Sie in Norwegen auch die Fjorde gesehen ?" - "Und ob - obwohl die ja sowas von scheu sind ..." 

Warum können Schlümpfe kein Brot backen? - Weil sie Gar ga mehl haben.

- "Braune Schuhe halten waermer als hohe!" 

Zwei Elefanten sehen zum erstenmal einen nackten Mann. Sie schauen an ihm runter, schauen wieder hoch, schauen sich zweifelnd an. "Wie zum Teufel kriegt der sein Essen in den Mund?" -----------     Vor 2500 Jahren diktiert der Lehrer in der Hieroglyphenschule: - "Ramses der Zweite, unser maechtiger und potenter Herrscher..." Unterbricht ihn ein Schueler: - "Schreibt man potent mit zwei oder drei Hoden?"


----------



## Menthe (1. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Zug ist hinter vorne als höher


----------



## bobby (1. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hüpfen ist besser wie laufen zugehen


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nachts ists kälter als draußen


----------



## Xyrian (1. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab ich mal im Radio gehört...

Ein Mann fährt mit der Bahn. Auf einmal fährt der Zug runter von den Gleisen, den Hang hoch, durch die Scheune, über den Marktplatz und wieder auf die Gleise. 
Der Fahrgast steht auf, geht zum Schaffner und fragt: "Hey Sie, Warum ist der Zug runter von den Gleisen, den Hang hoch, durch die Scheune, über den Marktplatz und dann wieder zurück auf die Gleise gefahren?" 
Der Schaffner: " Ja, das weiß ich nicht. da müssens schon den Oberschaffner fragen..." 
Der Fahrgast geht also zum Oberschaffner. "Hey Sie, Warum ist der Zug runter von den Gleisen, den Hang hoch, durch die Scheune, über den Marktplatz und dann wieder zurück auf die Gleise gefahren?" 
Oberschaffner: "Des weiß ich net. Da müssense zum Zugführer gehen." 
Beim Zugführer: "Hey Sie, Warum ist der Zug runter von den Gleisen, den Hang hoch, durch die Scheune, über den Marktplatz und dann wieder zurück auf die Gleise gefahren?" 
Der Zugführer: "Naja, das saß ein Hase auf den Schienen..." 
Der Fahrgast: "Was, ein Hase? Da fährt man drüber!" 
Der Zugführer: "Wollte ich ja, aber das Mistvieh ist runter von den Gleisen, den Hang hoch, durch die Scheune, über den Marktplatz und dann wieder zurück auf die Gleise gerannt..."


----------



## exoRR (2. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

OMG !!


----------



## BamBuchi (2. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

G.e.i.l :d


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (2. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rotkäpchen geht alleine durch den dunklen Wald.
Auf einmal hört Sie hinter einem dichten Busch ein Rascheln.
Sie schiebt die Äste und Sträucher beiseite und plötzlich sitzt vor ihr der Böse Wolf.
"Oh, böser Wolf. Warum hast du so groooße rote Augen?"
"Hau ab. Ich bin am kacken!"


----------



## MG42 (3. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> *Mengenlehre:*
> 
> Wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum sind und man 5 Leute rausholt,dann müssen 2 andre Leute in den Raum zurück damit der Raum leer ist.
> 
> ...



Eig. kenn ich  den so:

Eine Gruppe Mathematiker stehen vor nem Kindergarten und unterhalten sich.
Gehen zwei Kinder rein; die Mathematiker unterhalten sich weiter; kommen fünf raus. Sagt der Eine gedankenverloren zu den Anderen: "Jetzt müssen noch drei reingehen, dann ist keiner mehr drin."
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Der Gynakologe sagt zur Nonne: Sie sind schwanger. Die Nonne läuft rot an, und verlässt sofort die Praxis.
Zuhause erzählt er seiner Frau von dem gelungenen Gag. Sie findet das nicht witzig und apelliert an sein Gewissen.
Er ruft im Kloster an und will die Nonne sprechen die heute in seiner Praxis war. Die Nonne am anderen Ende der Leitung:
"Tut mir Leid, Schwester Mathilda möchte unter keinen Umständen gestört werden", er klärt das mit dem Witz auf.
"Das kommt jetzt aber spät, der Bischof hat sich gerade erschossen."

Warum liegen Blondinen in einem dreieckigen Sarg? "Immer wenn sie auf dem Rücken liegen machen se die Beine breit."


----------



## o!m (3. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Do you speak elektrisch?" - "Yes, but only a paar Funken."


----------



## schub97 (3. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Arzt zum Patienten:Sie müssen das Medikament in einem Zug  austrinken!Darauf der Patient:Kein Problem,ich arbeite Bei der Bahn!

xd


----------



## Doc_Evil (3. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab gestern bei den Weight Watchers angerufen.


Hat keiner abgenommen!


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich möchte in Ruhe und im Schlafsterben so wie mein Opa und nicht schreiend weinend und winzelt wie sein Beifahrer


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ah, haben sie dich wieder reingelassen.

Wilkommen zurück.^^


----------



## Bleipriester (5. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Kumpels, der eine zum anderen:

Und, wo warst Du?

Beim Fußball.

Wie gings aus?

0:0

Und wie stands in der Halbzeit?


----------



## exoRR (5. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 *hüstel*


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (5. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ah, haben sie dich wieder reingelassen.
> 
> Wilkommen zurück.^^



dann kann ich endlich wieder schmunzeln ... juhu und ochnö


----------



## bobby (6. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Lehrerin fragt die kleine Moni: "Was möchtest du mal werden?"
"Wenn ich so einen schönen Busen kriege wie Pamela Anderson, dann geh ich zum Film."
"Und wenn nicht?"
"Dann werd ich halt Lehrerin!"

"Ich glaub, ich bin gegen Leder allergisch."
"Wieso?"
"Immer wenn ich morgens aufwache und noch die Schuhe anhabe, brummt mir der Schädel!"

Zwei Bergsteiger auf dem Weg nach oben. Plötzlich rutscht der eine aus und stürzt kopfüber in eine Gletscherspalte. "Hast du dir wehgetan, Kurt?", ruft ihm sein Freund in die Tiefe nach.
"Ich weiss nicht!"
"Wieso nicht?"
"Ich falle noch!"


----------



## Doney (8. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

zwei omas sitzen auf der bank,

und rubbeln sich die schnecke plank.

da sagt die eine: iiiih, das stinkt!!!

da sagt die andre: wieso? fisch schmeckt doch lecker!

XD

spieln zweie counterstrike. 
sagt der eine:   schach. 
sagt der andre: ey! beim halma gibts kein elfmeter!

=D


----------



## entenpost1 (8. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fährt ein Steirer auf da Autobahn. Sieht er eine Polizei-Streife stehen, fährt hin und fragt was los sei. sagt der Polizist:Wir suchen einen Bankräuber! Der steirer ist Ahnungslos und fährt weiter. 30 km später geht ihm ein licht auf und er fährt zurück. Er hält bei der Polizei und sagt: Ok, ich machs!

^^find ich geil


----------



## Wendigo (8. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der ist gut, aber was ist ein Steirer?

Rollen zwei Kugeln um eine Ecke und fallen um....


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich Zwei Freunde und der eine kommt nicht.


----------



## Wendigo (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Jäger....
Beide tot!


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Jäger aufm Hochsitz!
Sagt der erste Jäger zum zweiten. "Hey ich hab vorhin dein Bruder getroffen" 
der 2te "Wo" der erste "Am Kopf"


----------



## Wendigo (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kenn ich mit Ehefrau und zwischen die Augen


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gibt echt viele dumme witze die so dumm sind das sie wieder lustisch sind. 

Frau zum Arzt: " Herr Doktor, ich habe einen Knoten in der Brust"
Arzt zur Frau: "Was, wer macht denn sowas"

Ein Glück, dass Microsoft keine Kondome herstellt: Eine "Allgemeine Schutzverletzung" hätte fatale Folgen...


----------



## entenpost1 (9. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Der ist gut, aber was ist ein Steirer?
> 
> Rollen zwei Kugeln um eine Ecke und fallen um....




Ein steirer is einer aus dem Österreichischen Bundesland Steiermark  sry kennt vlt nicht jeder aber bei uns österreichern macht ma sich öfters mal über die steirer lustig^^ (sry an alle steirer die hier im Forum unterwegs sein sollten^^)


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum reiben sich Frauen morgens die Augen? Weil sie keine Eier zum kratzen haben


----------



## speedstar (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Typ in die Apotheke und sagt zur Apothekerin: "Sie haben da einen Tampon hinter dem Ohr." Sagt die Apothekerin: "Ach jetzt weiß ich wo der Kuli ist!"


----------



## entenpost1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

haha^^

hab noch einen aber das is weniger ein witz als einfach ein lustiger text^^

Ich hatte 18 Flaschen Whisky in meinem Keller. 
Meine Frau befahl mir, den Inhalt jeder einzelnen ins Spülbecken zu gießen, sonst könnte ich was erleben ... 
Ich sagte ja und fing mit der unangenehmen Arbeit an. 
Ich zog den Korken aus der ersten Flasche und goß den Inhalt ins Becken, mit Ausnahme von einem Glas, das ich trank. 
Dann extrahierte ich den Korken von der zweiten Flasche und tat dasselbe, mit Ausnahme von einem Glas, das ich trank. 
Dann zog ich den Korken der dritten Flasche und goß den Whisky ins Becken, das ich trank. 
Ich zog den Korken der vierten ins Becken und goß die Flasche ins Glas, das ich trank. 
Ich zog die Flasche vom nächsten Korken und trank ein Becken draus und warf den Rest ins Glas. 
Ich zog das Becken aus dem nächsten Glas und goß den Korken in die Flasche. 
Dann korkte ich das Becken mit dem Glas, flaschte den Trank und trinkte den Guß. 
Als ich alles ausgeleert hatte, hielt ich das Haus mit der einen Hand fest, zählte die Gläser, Korken, Flaschen und Becken mit der anderen und stellte fest, daß es 39 waren. Und als das Haus wieder vorbeikam, zählte ich sie noch mal und hatte dann endlich die Häuser in der Flasche, die ich trank. 
Ich stehe gar nicht unter dem Abfluß von Einkohol, wie mancher denker Leuten! Ich bin nicht halb so bedenkt, als ihr trunken könntet! Aber ich habe so ein fühlsames Geselt ... oh!!!


----------



## schub97 (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der kleine Tom sitzt nach der schule auf der treppe.kommt ein lehrer vorbei und sagt:Tom was machst du denn noch hier?antwort:wir haben in erdkunde gelernt das sich die erde dreht!ich warte bis mein haus vorbei kommt!


----------



## QP4X (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wenn's regnet, isses nass


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn ein Jäger einmal links und einmal rechts am Hase vorbeischießt, dann ist der Hase im Durchschnitt tot!

Was kann man mit 100 Nullen machen? --> 50 Toiletten beschriften!

Sitzt ein Borussia Dortmund Fan in der S-Bahn. Auf einmal fährt der Zug rechts die Böschung herunter, am Fluß entlang, die Böschung wieder hoch und zurück auf die Gleise. Fragt der Borusse den Schaffner: "Sach' ma', was war denn da los, der Zuch iss grade runter von den Gleisen, am Fluß entlang, links die Böschung hoch und zurück auf die Schienen!" "Keine Ahnung", sagt der Schaffner: "Frag' mal den Lokomotivführer!" Also der Borusse ab zum Lokführer:"Hömma, was war denn da los? Der Zuch iss grade rechts die Böschung 'runter, am Fluß entlang, links die Böschung wieder hoch und zurück auf die Schienen!" "Jaaaaa....", sagt der Lokführer: "Da stand ein Schalker auf den Gleisen" "NA UUUUND?!?!", brüllt der Borusse: "DA FÄHRT MAN DOCH EINFACH 'DRÜBER!!!" "Jaaaaa...", sagt der Lokfüher: "Aber wenn der doch rechts die Böschung 'runter, am Fluß entlang, links die Böschung wieder hoch und zurück auf die Gleise!!!"

Ein Schalker sitzt im Knast und wartet auf sein Urteil. Kommt der Haftrichter rein und sagt: "Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für dich, welche möchtest du zuerst hören?" Sagt der Schalker: "Erst die Schlechte!" Der Richter: "Du bist zum Tode verurteilt und sollst heute erschossen werden!" Der Schalker: "Na, wo soll denn dann noch eine gute Nachricht sein?" Der Richter: "Kevin Kuranyi ist als Schütze ausgewählt worden!!!"


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Physiker, ein Chemiker und ein Mathematiker stehen auf nem brennenden Haus. Unten hat die Feuerwehr ein Sprungtuch aufgestellt. Als erstes soll der Physiker springen. Doch zuerst rechnet er aus, wo er abspringen muss. Nachdem der Physiker gesprungen ist, kommt der Chemiker, er springt einfach. Beide kommen sicher an. Als letztes rechnet der Mathematiker und springt, doch er fliegt nach oben statt unten?!

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

Vorzeichenfehler!!


----------



## praxiteen (12. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat einen weissen mantel an und hüpft von baum zu baum???
na ein arzt beim zeckenimpfen.
mfg.


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Jäger - Beide tot...


----------



## CroCop86 (12. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann, Anfang 40 steht in der früh auf und fährt in die Arbeit. Denkt sich "boah ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Arbeiten... früh aufstehn...im stau stehn...arbeiten...nerven lassen... ne nich mit mir. Sobald ich in der Arbeit bin kündige ich"
So mann kommt in die Arbeit auf einmal bestellt ihn der Chef ins Büro
Chef sagt: "Herr xxx momentane Wirtschaftskrise und so wir müssen sie leider entlassen. 100.000€ Abfindungsgeld in Ordnung?"
Herr xxx denkt sich.. "boah geil" nimmt an und fährt nach Hause
Aufm weg nach Hause hört er Radio und es kommen die Lottozahlen:
erste richtig, die zweite richtig, die dritte vierte fünfte sechste und Superzahl auch richtig..
Er denkt sich wieder boah geil^^ Gekündigt worden mit geiler Abfindung, Lotto Jackpot gewonnen.. besser gehts nich

Herr xxx kommt nach Hause, kommt sein Sohn zu ihm und sagt "Papi Papi, die Mami is gestorben"

ER GRINST UND DENKT SICH: "WENNS MA LÄUFT DANN LÄUFTS"


----------



## bobby (13. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich Windows Vista und ein Kuhfladen.  Fragt der Fladen: “Was bist Du denn?”  “Ich bin ein Betriebssystem.”  “Wenn du ein Betriebssystem bist, bin ich eine Sachertorte.” 

Gespräch zwischen Clinton, Putin und Schröder: Putin: “Ich habe zwölf Leibwächter, einer möchte mich töten. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, welcher.” Clinton: “Tja, ich habe zwölf Praktikantinnen in meinem Büro. Eine hat Aids, aber welche?” Schröder: “Jungs, ich habe zwölf Minister - nur einer kann was. Bloß welcher?”


----------



## roadgecko (13. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sucht ein einarmiger Mann in der Einkaufsstraße?


Spoiler



Einen Second Hand Shop...



Was hat 4 Beine und einen Arm? - 


Spoiler



Ein glücklicherPit-Bull-Terrier!



Reden Sie nach dem Sex mit Ihrer Frau?


Spoiler



Wenn ein Telefon in der Nähe ist...


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

- Ein mann geht zum arzt, setzt sich hin, nimmt seinen hut ab, und auf seinem kopf sitzt ein frosch.

Der arzt fragt den mann : was haben sie denn ?

Der frosch antwortet : was ich habe ? Sehen sie nicht was mir am ar** gewachsen ist ? 

 - Wie passen 4 elefante in einem Trabant ?

--> Zwei vorne und zwei hinten

und welche elefant fährt den wagen ?

--> Der der den führerschein hat


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei schnecken treffen sich, die eine hat ein blaues auge. Die andere fragt :

- was ist denn mit dir passiert ?

Die andere :

- Ich bin durch den wald gerannt, dann ist vor mir plötzlich eine pilze gewachsen !


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Zoologe, ein Sadist, ein Killer, ein Nekrophiler, ein Pyromane und ein Masochist langweilen sich. 

'Mmmh, was sollen wir machen?'

Sagt der Zoologe: 'Holen wir uns eine Katze!'

'Okay', sagt der Sadist, 'holen wir uns eine Katze und quälen sie!'

Der Killer meint: 'Super Idee, holen wir eine Katze, quälen sie und dann wird sie getötet!'

'Geil', freut sich der Nekrophile, 'holen wir uns eine Katze, quälen sie, töten sie und dann wird sie gef****!'

'Au ja, au ja', sagt der Pyromane, 'holen wir uns eine Katze, quälen sie, töten sie, ****** sie und dann wird sie angezündet!'

Der Masochist schaut in die Runde und sagt: 'Miau!'


----------



## schnudenbubs (16. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 U-Boote im Keller und stricken Benzin.


----------



## Xyrian (20. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kennt ihr wahrscheinlich schon...

Ein 15-jähriger Junge fragt seinen Vater, ob er am Abend auf einer Party Alkohol trinken darf. Sein Vater erlaubt es ihm. Am nächsten Morgen, als der Junge wach wird, hat er überall blaue Flecken und wundert sich, da er sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann. 
Er fragt seinen Vater: "Papa, hast du mich heute Nacht etwa noch verprügelt!?" 
Der Vater: "Sohn!!! Wenn du morgens um halb vier Sturm klingelst, dann ist das ok. Wenn du dann direkt ins Badezimmer rennst, und in die Badewanne kotzt, ist das auch ok. Wenn du mich als Zuhälter beschimpfst, ist das auch noch ok. Wenn du zu deiner Mutter Schl***e sagst, naja, dann lass ich das auch gerade noch durchgehen. ABER wenn du dann noch Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den Teppich kackst, Salzstangen rein steckst, und zu mir sagst: 
ALTER, der Igel wohnt jetzt hier - das geht zu weit ...!!!!"


----------



## Xrais (20. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

da wo männer ihren verstand haben ,haben frauen ein loch


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Fallschirmspringer jumpt uas 5000Meter höhe aus einem Flugzeug
Bei 3000Meter sagt er:,,Hab noch Zeit!
Bei 1000Metern sagt er wieder:,,Hab noch zeit!
Dann sinds nur noch 5Meter und er sagt:,,Ach,die 5Meter spring ich auch so noch runter!


----------



## bobby (28. März 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Pferde am Ofen,
sagt das eine: "Feuer mal den Ofen an!"
Sagt das andere: "Ofen vor!"
Das andere: "Nein!Du sollst den Ofen anmachen!"
"Na,Ofen heute Abend schon was vor?"

Sitzen zwei Kühe auf der Hochspannungsleitung und stricken sich ein Kraftwerk.
Kommt ein UNO-Soldat vorbei und sagt "Meine Oma hat auch ne Pommesbude!" 


Was hört man, wenn man sich einen Döner ans Ohr hält?

- Das Schweigen der Lämmer!


----------



## exoRR (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alien-ugly 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei Ameisen über eine Brücke...fällt die andere runter...die andere heißt Bernd


----------



## TooHot (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rumkugeln tun rum kugeln


----------



## boss3D (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Beim WoW-Spielen: Wenn du Drachen fliegen sehen willst > nimm DSL, wenn du Fliegen drachen sehen willst > nimm LSD ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was war zu erst da das Huhn oder das Ei?

Richtig Chuck Norris!


----------



## der Türke (9. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Natürlich das Ei Uzi! das ist doch sonnen klar ohne ei auch keine Meneckel (Menschen) wie ich immer gern so sage


----------



## Doney (10. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

da es ja auch fischeier gibt... ja, das ei ^^


----------



## wolf7 (10. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

eben das kam bei galileo. schon dinosaurier legten eier somit ist das erste Haushuhn aus einem Ei geschlüpft welches von einem ihm Verwandten Vorgängervogel gelegt wurde.


----------



## der Türke (10. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



wolf7 schrieb:


> eben das kam bei galileo. schon dinosaurier legten eier somit ist das erste Haushuhn aus einem Ei geschlüpft welches von einem ihm Verwandten Vorgängervogel gelegt wurde.



Jap das habe ich aus gesehen aber
@Topic

Ein Mann geht in eine Bar und säuft sich voll.. am Nächsten Tag nimmt er andere Alkoholische getränke zu sich und bevor er wieder ins Bett ging geht er noch mal aufs Klo. Er kommt an seine Frau ins Bett und sagt erstaunt Frau seit wann haben wir so eine Moderne Toilette ?
Die Frau darauf wiso was war denn?..
Der Man ich habe die Toiletten Tür aufgemacht und da war sofort Licht. 
Die Frau Schreit ihn an *du Penner hast du schon wieder in den Kühlschrank gepinkelt?*


----------



## Xyrian (11. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ alle seit Uziflator:
Den Chuck Norris habt ihr aber gesehen, oder? 

@ Topic: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schule und nem Knochen?
Der Knochen ist für den Hund, die Schule ist für die Katz...


----------



## Majestico (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sitzen zwei kühe auf ner stromleitung und stricken atombomben. fliegt ein krokodil vorbei. die kühe schauen sich verwundert an- stricken dann weiter. nach 10 minuten kommt noch ein krokodil vorbeigeflogen. die kühe schauen sich wieder verwundert an, srticken dann aber weiter. kurz darauf gibt es einen riesen knall bei den kühen. da kommen die krokodile zurück geflogen und fragen was los sei. antworten die kühe: "uns is nur eine masche runtergefallen"


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt zum PC-Händler 
Verkäufer: Was wollen Sie? 
Mann: Ich habe Windows. 
Verkäufer: Und? 
Mann: Ich habe ein Problem. 
Verkäufer: Ja das sagten Sie schon.

---------------------------------

Hotline: Hallo.  
DAU (Dümmster anzunehmender User): Hallo. Mein Monitor geht nicht.  
Hotline: Ist er denn auch an?  
DAU: Ja klar.  
Hotline: Dann schalten Sie ihn mal aus.  
DAU: Danke. Jetzt geht er.

--------------Edit---------------

Kommt 'ne Blondine in ein Trödelgeschäft und fragt: 
"Was gibt's Neues?"


----------



## Klausr (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Bauernjunge steht an der Güllegrube und heult-meine Mutter,meine Mutter
Kommt ein Wanderer vorbei und frag was los ist
Der Junge meine Mutter ist in die Grube gefallen
Der Wanderer spring rein und taucht,kommt hoch und meint da ist nimand
Doch sagt der Junge die mus da drinnen sein,der Wanderer tauch wieder,
Das ganze dreimal dan gibt er auf und meint es tut ihm leid er findet die Mutter nicht
Darauf der Junge dann brauch ich die Schraube auch nicht und schmeist sie in die Grube  ^^

Was ist weiß und springt von Baum zu Baum ?
Ein Arzt beim Zeckenimpfen

Was sind 2 Blondienen in einem Ferrari ?
Dumm-Dumm Geschoss

Warum haben Elefanten rote Augen ?
Damit sie sich besser im Kirschnbaum verstecken können-oder hast du schon mal einen Elefant im Kirschenbaum gesehen-eben


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ne Kugel um die Ecke gerollt und Fällt um


----------



## Gott des Stahls (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ober:Ihr Glas ist leer.Möchten sie noch eines?
Gast:Was soll ich denn mit zwei leeren Gläsern?

Herr Doktor,ich zittere!Trinken sie viel?Nein das meiste verschütte ich!

Papilein,gibst du dem Monilein ein paar Pfennigchen?
Monika,Sprich anständig wenn du was von mir willst.
Okay Alter,dann lass mal nen fünfer rüberwachsen!

Wie nennt man einen Lehrling beim Zoll?Filzstift!

Zwei Durstige irren tagelang durch die Wüste.Fragt der eine:>>Du,hast du nicht Gestern erzählt du hättest Wasser in den Beinen?<<


MfG


----------



## bobby (12. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

tapete sagt zum teppich heut ist ein schöner tag,er' macht nichts morgen bin ich drann

eine runde rollende kugel ist nicht oval, weil sie rechteckig gerade läuft??


----------



## computertod (13. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Woran erkennt man, dass auf einem PC Windows installiert ist?
An der Abnutzung der Reset-Taste.


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Was war zu erst da das Huhn oder das Ei?
> 
> Richtig Chuck Norris!


Ihr müsst auch richtig hin sehen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt ne kugel um die Ecke, fällt se um.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich weiß net ob der schon mal kam, also, naja auf jeden Fall ein Spongebob Insider: 
1.Was passiert mit einem Blatt Papier, dass in den Ozean fällt?

Es wird pitsche-patsche nass.

2.Deine Mudda zieht kleine Kinder vom Rad und riecht am Sattel^^


----------



## Bond2602 (13. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

unlogische, dumme Witze?
Da fällt mir meine lieblings-Away ein:

Ich hasse Menschen, die mitten im Satz


----------



## der Türke (15. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann lebt in der Nähe an einem Ufer als Plötzlich anfängt zu regnen und Vorsicht halber die Stadt umgesiedelt  wird.  Doch der 
Man Beharrt darauf das dass Glück ihn Retten würde.
Als das Wasser bis zu seinem Füssen Hoch Stieg war in der Nähe ein Flussbot und woltle den man retten doch der man Beharte darauf das, dass Glück in retten wird.
Das Wasser Stieg schon bis zum Hals und ein Hubschrauber wollte denn man Helfen doch der Man beharrte darauf das, dass Glück ihn retten würde.
Der Mann Ertrank sehr qualvoll. 
Un an denn Pforten des Himmel Stand er da Trübsinnig und dann kam sein Glück und frage ihn was denn los sei.
Der Mann Du hast mir nicht geholfen.
Glück Gab ihn eine Ohrfeige und schrie Ich hab dir ein Soldaten, ein Flussboot und ein Hubschrauber geschickt mein Gott was hätte ich denn noch tun sollen??


----------



## laurup88 (15. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Selbstmordanschlag im Tunnel, Täter entkam.

Können blinde eigentlich hellsehen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Pfarrer sagt: Faltet die Hände und betet.
Friztchen versteht: Scheißt in die Hände und knetet


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Spring nicht, spring nicht, sonst bist du tot!!!!
Fritzchen versteht: Spring, Spring, hier unten gibts Brot!!!


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es fliegen 2 Schwalben,an den ein Jet vorbeifiegt sagt die eine: ,, och,gucke ma die kann ja schnell fiegen´´sagt die andere Schwalbe,, na was würdestn du machn wenn dir der Arsch brennen würde´´


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^lol

Zitat: Drei Tomaten laufen auf der Straße: Mutter-Tomate, Vater-Tomate, Baby-Tomate. Baby-Tomate will nicht mehr laufen und bleibt stehen. Da kommt Vater-Tomate, zermanscht die Baby-Tomate und sagt: "Ketchup"


----------



## DON (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fliegen zwei Karotten durch die luft sagt die eine zur anderen: "Guck ma da kommt ein Hubschrap-schrap-schrap-schrap"
Laufen zwei Tomaten über die Straße, sagt die eine zur anderen: "pass auf da kommt ein LKWatsch"


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ^lol
> 
> Zitat: Drei Tomaten laufen auf der Straße: Mutter-Tomate, Vater-Tomate, Baby-Tomate. Baby-Tomate will nicht mehr laufen und bleibt stehen. Da kommt Vater-Tomate, zermanscht die Baby-Tomate und sagt: "Ketchup"


 
is aus pulp fiction und den sinn ergibts eigendlich in englisch weil catch up beeil dich bedeutet 
sitzen 2 schwarze auf einer bank kommt ne oma vorbei und sagt na ihr russen habt ihr schon wieder gekokelt ...


----------



## Xyrian (16. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



DON schrieb:


> Fliegen zwei Karotten durch die luft sagt die eine zur anderen: "Guck ma da kommt ein Hubschrap-schrap-schrap-schrap"
> Laufen zwei Tomaten über die Straße, sagt die eine zur anderen: "pass auf da kommt ein LKWatsch"


Zwei Fußbälle im Treppenhaus, meint der eine: "Achtung, da kommt ne Trepp-epp-epp-epp..."
Zwei Luftballons in der Wüste: "Achtung, da kommt ein Kaktussssssssssssssssssssss..."


----------



## bobby (23. April 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist dursichtig und riecht nach Karotten?
Ein Kannichenfurtz! 

"Papa, da sammelt einer für das neue Schwimmbad."
"Na dann, gib ihm einen Eimer Wasser."

Was macht eine Eskimo-Frau auf einer Eisscholle?
Abtreiben.


----------



## Xyrian (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann fährt mit dem Fahrrad an einer Grenze vor. Auf dem Gepäckträger einen Sack.
Zöllner: “Haben Sie etwas zu verzollen?”
Mann: “Nein.”
Zöllner: “Und was haben Sie in dem Sack?”
Mann: “Sand.”
Bei der Kontrolle stellt sich heraus: tatsächlich Sand.
Eine ganze Woche lang kommt jeden Tag der Mann mit dem Fahrrad und dem Sack auf dem Gepäckträger. Am achten Tag wird’s dem Zöllner doch verdächtig:
Zöllner: “Was haben Sie in dem Sack?”
Mann: “Nur Sand.”
Zöllner: “Hmm, mal sehen…”
Der Sand wird diesmal gesiebt - Ergebnis: nur Sand.
Der Mann kommt weiterhin jeden Tag zur Grenze.Zwei Wochen später wird es dem Grenzer zu bunt und er schickt den Sand ins Labor - Ergebnis: nur Sand. Nach einem weiteren Monat der “Sandtransporte” hält es der Zöllner nicht mehr aus und fragt den Mann:
“Also, ich gebe es Ihnen schriftlich, dass ich nichts verrate, aber Sie schmuggeln doch etwas. Sagen Sie mir bitte, was!”
Der Mann beugt sich zu ihm, setzt eine verschwörerische Miene auf und sagt: "Fahrräder…”


----------



## cami (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Österreichischer und ein Schweizerischer Regierungschef treffen sich. Da sagt der Österreichische: Ihr Schweizer lacht immer über uns Österreicher, macht doch auch mal etwas damit wir über euch lachen können.

Da sagte der Schweizer: Also, ich hätte eine total blöde Idee, wir bauen eine Brücke über ein Maisfeld.

Da erwiederte der Österreicher. Ok, das ist voll Doof, macht das.

Wie abgemacht wurde die Brücke kurze Zeit später gebaut. 

In allen Österreichischen Zeitschriften konnte man lesen, wie doof die Schweiz sei usw.

3 Jahre später, treffen sich die Beiden wieder. Da sagte der Österreicher, also, jetzt ist es schon 3 Jahre her, ganz Österreich weis wie dumm ihr seid, jetzt könntet ihr die Brücke wirklich wieder abreissen.

Da antwortete der Schweizer: Wir würden die Brücke ja gerne abreissen, aber es hat immer noch Österreichische Fischer auf ihr 


Generell ist zu sagen, dass ich überhaupt nichts gegen Österreicher oder sonstige Ausländer habe. Daher betrachtet diesen Witz nicht zu persönlich oder als Provokation.


----------



## mich (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um.

Geht ein Deutscher um die Ecke is der Deutsche Weg
.
Geht ein Türke um die Ecke is der Türke Weg
.
Geht ein Pole um die Ecke is die Ecke Weg

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen!

Wenn es nachts kälter ist als draußen, sollte man lieber zu Fuß, als bergauf gehen, weil es dann nicht so dunkel ist. Obwohl bergauf ist eigentlich näher, als zu Fuß. Und vor allem ist es wärmer, als bergab. Aber für schwangere Jungfrauen ist es immer weiter, als tagsüber. Nur für die drei lustigen Zwei, wird es immer kälter sein, als mit dem Zug. Denn der Zug fährt schneller, als im Stehen. Aber trotzdem brauch der Zug länger, als im Flugzeug, weil das Flugzeug im Wasser weiter fliegt, als in Milch. Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Das Flugzeug ist morgens ja auch leichter, als mit dem Zug. Man kann aber auch zu Fuß mit dem Auto schwimmen. Das ist sogar billiger, wie in der Stadt. Aber dat beste überhaupt, man bleibt einfach daheim. Da isses immer noch schöner, als in der eigenen Wohnung!

und jetzt:

DER ANTIWITZ:

Ein LKW-Fahrer geht an ne Tankstelle und kauft sich nen Jogurt.
Steigt in den LKW, stellt den Jogurt auf´s Armaturenbrett, fährt los.
Plötzlich muss er bremsen, der Jogurt fliegt gegen die Scheibe und verteilt sich auf derselben.
Der Fahrer wird wütend, kratzt den Jogurt zusammen und sagt zum Jogurt:,,Wenn du das nochmal machst, dann schmeiß ich dich ins Meer.´´
Fährt weiter muss wieder bremsen, der Jogurt fliegt wieder gegen die Scheibe, Scheibe is voll mit Jogurt. Der Fahrer ist wieder wütend, kratzt den Jogurt zusammen und sagt:,,okay, jetzt reicht´s. Wenn du das nochmal machst werf ich dich wirklich ins Meer.
Er fährt weiter, muss wieder Bremsen, der Jogurt fliegt gegen die Scheibe, der fahrer kratzt ihn zusammen und sagt : so, jetzt reicht´s mir aber wirklich.´´ er nimmt den Jogurt und wirft ihn ins Meer.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ mich :Das sind keine Rechtschreibfehler! Das sind Special-Effects meiner Tastatur   
der is der beste .. genial


----------



## mich (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ähh das war eig nich als witz gedacht, das is meine Signatur 

egal stimmt is trotzdem luschtig


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich weiss mensch ... aber ich fands zum brüllen is ja rille


----------



## bobby (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum gab es in der DDR keine Banküberfälle?
- Weil man auf den Fluchtwagen zwölf Jahre warten musste.


Der Gärtner des Nonnenklosters ruht sich mittags im Garten
etwas aus - nackt!
Kommt 'ne Nonne vorbei und fragt, was er denn da an einer gewissen Stelle schönes habe.
"Das ist der Baum des Lebens, wenn du ihn streichelst, wächst er!"
Nach einer Weile erscheint die Nonne Bei der Oberin: "Unser Gärtner ist ein Heiliger, er hat den Baum des Lebens zwischen - na da halt!"
Erwidert die Oberin: "Das ist ein Schwindler! Zu mir hat er gesagt, das sei die Trompete von Jericho, und Ich hab' eine halbe Stunde darauf geblasen und keinen Ton rausgekriegt!"

Warum klauen Russen in Westeuropa immer zwei Autos?

- Weil sie auf dem Weg nach Hause durch Polen müssen!


----------



## Carlitos (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja wie lustig


----------



## Hardware_Noob (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Männer sind in der Wüste am sterben.
Kommt eine  fee und sagt:Ich helfe euch wenn ihr es schafft euch 50 Früchte
in den Arsch zu schieben.
der eine sammelt schnell 50Datteln und fängt an.
Als er bei der 49 ist muss er lachen weil sein Freund mit 50 melonen kommt.


----------



## bobby (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Klein-Fitzchen fährt mit dem Fahrrad im Dunkeln nach Hause...

Da kommt ihm ein Polizist auf nem Pferd entgegen. Der beugt sich runter und sagt:
"Na mein Kleiner, Du hast aber da ein schönes Fahrrad, hast Du das vom Christkind bekommen?"

"Ja..."

"Dann sag dem Christkind doch, es soll nächstes mal ein Rücklicht montieren, das macht jetzt 30 Euro!"

Da beugt sich Fritzchen zum Polizisten hoch und erwidert ganz gelassen:
"Du hast da aber ein schönes Pferd... Hast das auch vom Christkind bekommen?"



Der Polizist lächelt milde.

"Ja, wieso?"

"Dann sag dem Christkind doch, es soll das nächste mal das Arschloch hinten montieren und nicht oben drauf..."




Herr Meier ist mit seinem Auto mal wieder viel zu schnell gefahren.
 Natürlich ist er dabei auch noch erwischt worden. Als Folge bekommt er ein  Bußgeld aufgebrummt. Der Polizist reicht ihm die Quittung.
 "Was soll ich damit?", fragt Herr Meier unwirsch.
 "Aufheben", sagt der Polizist, "wenn Sie zwölf gesammelt haben, bekommen Sie  ein Fahrrad..."


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in eine Kneipe und bestellt ein Bier. Als er zahlen will, sagt der Wirt "2 Euro 60". Der Mann zählt 26 10-Cent Münzen ab und schmeißt sie hinter die Theke. Der Wirt ist sauer, sammelt aber das Kleingeld ein und grummelt vor sich hin.

Am nächsten Tag kommt der Mann wieder und bestellt ein Bier. Als er zahlen will, sagt der Wirt "2 Euro 60". Der Mann legt einen 5-Euro Schein auf den Tisch. "Jetzt hab ich Dich", denkt der Wirt, zählt 24 10-Cent Münzen ab und schmeißt sie zu dem Gast, sie verteilen sich im ganzen Lokal.

Der Mann überlegt kurz, legt dann 20 Cent auf den Tisch und sagt "Noch ein Bier!"


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Schlägt ne Bombe im Friedhof ein......alle Tot 

Was macht ein schwuler Adler? 
Er fliegt zu seinem Horst. 

Papi,Papi, wo liegt Albanien?
Da mußt du die Oma fragen, die räumt hier doch immer alles auf! 

Max fragt Papi aus:
Papi, warum werden wir älter?
Keine Ahnung.
Und wieso haben Giraffen so lange Hälse?
Ich weiss nicht.
Warum dreht sich die Erde?
Keinen Schimmer."
Papi, stört es dich, wenn ich dauernd etwas frage?
Nein, frag nur, sonst lernst du ja nie was!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine mutter steht vor aldi, wirft ne orange u. schreit:"los pikachu"

Deine mutter is so fett, ich wollte mich umdrehen aber da war sich auch

deine mutter sortiert en mülltisch bei kick

was passiert wenn die türkei ins meer fällt?
- atlanitis zieht aus

warum darf man nen türken nicht länger als 5 sek in nen mülleimer sperren?
-weil er sonst anfängt zu tapiezieren

wusstet ihr schon, das wort Vegetarier kommt aus der steinzeit und heißt: zu dumm zum jagen

Schwimmen 2 fische im meer sagt der eine zum anderen: Hai. fragt der andere: wo denn?

schwimmen 2 haie im meer sagt deine zum anderen: hai Hai

sagt der andere: ich hab mehr in der hose wie du. Antwor: Warum? hasch neigeschisse


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ein Spanner, wenn er Tod ist? - Weg vom Fenster


17 Mantafahrer warten vorm Kino - Der Film ist erst ab 18


Anruf bei der Polizei: Mein Name ist Blöd; Niemand spuckt mir ständig auf den Kopf und Keiner hats gesehen.

Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle
als ein Auto blitzeschnelle, langsam um die Kurve fuhr.
Drinnen saßen stehen Leute,
schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft,
als ein totgeschossener Hase
auf der Sandbank Schlittschuh lief
Und auf ner grünen Bank, die rot angestrichen war,
saß ein blondgelockter Jüngling mit kohlrabenschwarzem Haar.
Und als der Wagen fuhr im Trabe rückwärts einen Berg hinauf.
 Droben zog ein alter Rabe grade eine Turmuhr auf.
Ringsumher herrscht tiefes Schweigen und mit fürchterlichem Krach
spielen in des Grases Zweigen zwei Kamele lautlos Schach.
Und zwei Fische liefen munter durch das blaue Kornfeld hin.
Endlich ging die Sonne unter und der graue Tag erschien.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine mtter mag Rumkugeln, aber damit meint sie die tätigkeit xD


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> deine mtter mag Rumkugeln, aber damit meint sie die tätigkeit xD


*

Alter, der war mal geil.
Ich fang mich nich mehr
*


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ging mir beim ersten mal auch so, echt ey zu gaiiil


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Auch hier in der Rumpelkammer bitte ich doch einige inständig, sich mal Gedanken über das Niveau ihrer *angeblichen* Witze zu machen.

-> letzter Beitrag daher gelöscht, denn auch hier gelten die Forenregeln.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Spanner, wenn er Tod ist? - Weg vom Fenster
> 
> 
> 17 Mantafahrer warten vorm Kino - Der Film ist erst ab 18
> ...




Ich kann ned mehr


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle
> als ein Auto blitzeschnelle, langsam um die Kurve fuhr.
> Drinnen saßen stehen Leute,
> schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft,
> ...



Gertrud Züricher
hatte mal so ein bilderbuch davon. voll geil


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich hab auch noch was, zwar ned passend zur jahreszeit aber einfach zu gaaail:


Denkt Euch, ich habe das Christkind gesehen. 
Ich hab's überfahren, es war ein Versehen. 
Ich hatte gerade die Äuglein zu, 
Ich träumte beim Fahren in himmlischer Ruh 
Das Christkind hat in dieser heiligen Nacht Bekanntschaft mit meinem Kühler gemacht. 

Später sah ich auch noch den Weihnachtsmann 
Er feuerte grad' seine Renntiere an. 
Ich überholte den langsamen Wicht, 
Doch sah ich den Gegenverkehr dabei nicht. 
Ich wich noch aus, doch leider nicht der Santa, 
Ein kurzes Rumsen und er klebte am Manta. 

Am Ende sah ich auch den Nikolaus, 
Er stürmte gerade aus dem Freudenhaus. 
Er kam ganz hektisch über die Kreuzung gelaufen, 
Wollt am Automaten neue Präser sich kaufen. 
Mein Auto und mich hat er wohl nicht geseh'n, 
Jedenfalls blieben von ihm nur die Stiefel steh'n. 

So ist die Moral von dem Gedicht, 
Fahr zu schnell Dein Auto nicht. 
Denn als ich zuhaus war, da mußte ich heulen, 
Mein schöner Wagen, der hatte drei Beulen, 
Vom Christkind, vom Niklas und vom Santa Claus. 
Ja, dieses Jahr fällt Weihnachten dann wohl aus...




Advent Advent, ein Kraftwerk brennt...


----------



## mich (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wuhhaaaaha wie geil..Muhahaha


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Erwin geht zu Gott und fragt: Warum hast du Frauen ein so schönes Gesicht gegeben?

Gott: Damit ihr sie liebt!!!!

Erwin: Warum hast du ihnen einen so wundervollen Körper gegeben?

Gott: Damit ihr sie liebt!!!!

Erwin: Aber warum hast du sie dann so Dumm gemacht?

Gott: Damit sie euch lieben.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Klutten schrieb:


> Auch hier in der Rumpelkammer bitte ich doch einige inständig, sich mal Gedanken über das Niveau ihrer *angeblichen* Witze zu machen.
> 
> -> letzter Beitrag daher gelöscht, denn auch hier gelten die Forenregeln.



Ui,dann muss ich mich wohl bei dir Bedanken dass du mir keine Verwarnung gegeben hastHm,an solche witze bin ich gewöhnt,weshalb ich nicht gedacht hätte dass das nicht erlaubt ist.Die kennt doch jeder
Aber Sorry ich werde mich zusammenreißen und solche witze hier nie wieder posten


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mir fällt noch  was zu gaiiles ein u. es ist auch noch eine echte geschichte:

Bei uns der Stadt aufm Gymnasium waren die Schuler im Musiksaal u. wollten proben, aber einige hatten keinen Notenständer... und was sagt der lehrer dazu:
"Und wer jetzt keinen Ständer hat, geht hoch und holt sich einen runter".

Ey als ich das erzählt bekommen hab, hab ich vor lachen das ganze haus zusammen gebrüllt u. hab mich aufm Boden gewelzt so GGGAAAAIL is das.


----------



## exoRR (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


Auf welche Schule gehst du? Bei uns passierte genau das gleiche.
Der Leherer oder die lehrerin?
Bei uns war das eine Frau.


----------



## darkfabel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum heißt der eu eu eu vogel eu eu eu vogel - weil er immer mit den Eiern bremst!


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch  was zu gaiiles ein u. es ist auch noch eine echte geschichte:
> 
> Bei uns der Stadt aufm Gymnasium waren die Schuler im Musiksaal u. wollten proben, aber einige hatten keinen Notenständer... und was sagt der lehrer dazu:
> "Und wer jetzt keinen Ständer hat, geht hoch und holt sich einen runter".
> ...



Des is echt geil. Ach immer diese Zweindeutigkeiten. Den ganzen Unterricht gibts was zu lachen. Aber wenn sich manche Lehrer halt so blöd ausdrücken- lachen wir halt drüber


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



exoRR schrieb:


> Auf welche Schule gehst du? Bei uns passierte genau das gleiche.
> Der Leherer oder die lehrerin?
> Bei uns war das eine Frau.



Das war auf nem Gymnasium, es war ein Lehrer, aber ich gehe nicht auf diese Schule, hab nur sehr viele kumpels dort xD


----------



## thecroatien (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei uns, Vil war es da sogar, gab es diese aussage auch.

War in der Region Hannover;D

Aber ja die Durchsage war schon endgeil


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei uns gibts den Witz auch...
BTT: Wofür braucht man einen Flederball? Für Batmanton!


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei uns gabs den Spruch auch.  Scheint irgendwie ein Standard-Musik-Unterricht Spruch zu sein..

Ach ja, allerdings war er bei uns noch mal ein bisschen geiler:

"Alle Bläser, die noch keinen Ständer haben, gehen jetzt hoch und holen sich einen runter."


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heisst der Lehrling vom Frauenarzt? Lippenstift!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ja, allerdings war er bei uns noch mal ein bisschen geiler:
> 
> "Alle Bläser, die noch keinen Ständer haben, gehen jetzt hoch und holen sich einen runter."



auch wenn ich die hälfte schon kenn ey, ich lach mich schlapp


Wie kommt en Lebrakranker übern Zaun?
-Stück für Stück


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kinder wie heißen die Leute auf der Bank?

-Penner


----------



## exoRR (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer glaubt, dass Schulleiter Schulen leiten, der glaut auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.


----------



## Psycho Dad (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Giraffe und ein Häschen unterhalten sich.
Sagt die Giraffe: "Häschen, wenn du wüsstest, wie schön das ist, einen langen Hals zu haben. Das ist sooo tolll! Jedes leckere Blatt, das ich esse wandert langsam meine langen Hals hinunter und ich geniesse diese Köstlichkeit soo lange."
Das Häschen guckt die Giraffe ausdruckslos an.
"Und erst im Sommer, Häschen, ich sag dir, das kühle Wasser ist so köstlich erfrischend, wenn es langsam meinen langen hals hinunter gleitet. Das ist sooo schön, einfach toll einen so langen Hals zu haben, Häschen, kannst du dir das vorstellen?"

Häschen ohne Regung: "Schon mal gekotzt?"


----------



## Havenger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kurz und schmerzlos : kladeradatsch !!!


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eure Witze sind zum .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leek (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer Ken kennt, kennt Ken
WER nichts wird, wird Wirt


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ Brzeczek
Deine "Witze" sind echt unter aller Sau ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Brzeczek
> Deine "Witze" sind echt unter aller Sau ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Da versteht wohl jemand kein Spaß


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

mach wenn dan nen Bildwitz thread auf oder so was...


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Da versteht wohl jemand kein Spaß


Gibts deinen Sinn für Humor bei Aldi zu kaufen, oder was soll daran witzig sein, wenn sich jemand ankotzt?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Gibts deinen Sinn für Humor bei Aldi zu kaufen, oder was soll daran witzig sein, wenn sich jemand ankotzt?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




haha Der war Witzig  nö bei Urban  



P.S: Es ist so Witzig weil der Depp noch sein Helm an hat 

Wieviele Intel-Mitarbeiter braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln? 1,9999983256


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^ Der war in der letzten PCGH wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



joraku schrieb:


> ^ Der war in der letzten PCGH wenn ich mich nicht irre?




nicht ganz in der Vorletzten oder so....

Auf jeden Fall werde ich den immer Bringen wenn die Fan Boy am Werk sind


----------



## The_Freak (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich versteh den Witz mit der Glühbirne nicht, oder bin ich doch einfach nur zu doof o.O
Erklär mal einer^^

ps: 
Sind "deine mutter" witze erlaubt? Wenn ja:
 [von mir gelöscht]


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



The_Freak schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Witz mit der Glühbirne nicht, oder bin ich doch einfach nur zu doof o.O
> Erklär mal einer^^
> 
> ps:
> ...




Hier Steht alles was du Wissen musst Pentium-FDIV-Bug ? Wikipedia





Wenn du z.b mit diesen Pentium 1 CPU Rechnest, y * y = x   und x/y sollte =y sein aber es kann bei bestimmten Zahlen Kombination so eine verkrüppelte Komma Zahl Rauskommen


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



The_Freak schrieb:


> Sind "deine mutter" witze erlaubt? Wenn ja:
> Deine Mutter verkauft für fünfzig cent Geschlechtskrankheiten auf der Kirmes



Diese Witze sind ganz nah an einer Beleidigung, und werden von einigen Personen auch als diese empfunden, daher sollte man auf Witze dieser Art verzichten.


----------



## The_Freak (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hier Steht alles was du Wissen musst Pentium-FDIV-Bug ? Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, jetzt machts Sinn 



			
				nemetona schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Witze sind ganz nah an einer Beleidigung, und werden von einigen Personen auch als diese empfunden, daher sollte man auf Witze dieser Art verzichten.



Geht klar, hab ich mal gelöscht, will ja schließlich keinen Stress


----------



## NoBody (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Magneten im Eimer - fragt der eine den anderen, und was ziehst du heut Abend an?


----------



## Xyrian (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab keinen Witz, aber ein German-Bash Quote:


			
				German-Bash.org schrieb:
			
		

> <Stormcrow> Snickers - Wenns mal wieder länger dauert!
> <Miau> Der römische Kriegsgott Snickers!
> <Reykii> Der mit den extra großen Nüssen


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Pfarrer und ein Pilot kommen in den Himmel.
Der Pfarrer wird von Petrus auf eine der dunklen Wartewolken abgestellt.

Als der Pilot kommt, wird er sofort herzlichst hereingebeten.

Der Pfarrer wendet sich an Petrus und fragt, warum er warten muss und der Pilot sofort rein darf.

Petrus antwortet sogleich: 
Als du gepredigt hast, haben alle geschlafen, aber als er geflogen ist, haben alle gebetet.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ein Pfarrer und ein Pilot kommen in den Himmel.
> Der Pfarrer wird von Petrus auf eine der dunklen Wartewolken abgestellt.
> 
> Als der Pilot kommt, wird er sofort herzlichst hereingebeten.
> ...




hahaha ist der Witz gut


----------



## Psycho Dad (29. Juni 2009)

Spiderman hat mich angerufen, er hat kein Netz.

Hab vorhin ein DJ angerufen, er hatte auch gleich aufgelegt!


----------



## Xyrian (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Psycho Dad schrieb:


> Hab vorhin ein DJ angerufen, er hatte auch gleich aufgelegt!



Ich hab Herrn Brot angerufen, aber da war belegt


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab bei Weight Watchers angerufen - keiner hat abgenommen.
den Kapitän hab ich auch angefunkt - der war aber auf dem falschen Kanal
Gott sei Dank gibt es auf den öffentlichen Toiletten noch kein Telefon - dort wäre sicherlich besetzt gewesen


----------



## bobby (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Meine Füße sind eingeschlafen!" stöhnt der Josef.

"So wie die riechen, dachte ich, sie wären tot!"



Der Sohn eines Bundesligaspielers kommt mit seinem Zeugnis von der Schule nach Hause. "Und - bist Du damit zufrieden?" fragt der Vater.
Sohn: "Ja, bin ich! Mein Vertrag wurde in derselben Klasse um ein Jahr verlängert!"


Was ist der kleinste Dom?  Das Kondom. Da passt nur einer rein und der  muss auch noch stehen!


Ein Jäger und seine junge Frau sind auf der Jagd. Der Mann zielt auf
 eine Ente, schießt und trifft. Die Ente fällt. "Prima Schuss!", meint
 er. Mitleidig erwidert die junge Frau: "Der Schuss war unnötig. Das
 arme Tier hätte den Sturz aus dieser Höhe sowieso nicht überlebt."


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Fette person zählt vorm einschlafen keine schäfchen, sondern Burger...


----------



## N1lle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sagt der stumme zum tauben gugg ma der Blinde beobachtet uns


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kommen 2 liliputaner in die kneipe:"2 Halbe!" Der Wirt:" Das sehe ich und was wollt ihr trinken?"


----------



## Da_Frank (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Polizeit hat im Rhein einen Sarg gefunden - er geht nicht auf.
Die Polizei sagt es sitzt ein Zuhälter drin.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist größer als Gott ? 
Bösartiger als der Teufel? 
Die Armen haben es! 
Die Glücklichen brauchen es! 
Und wenn Du es ißt, stirbst Du! 









na??? 











NICHTS! 



Diese Frage wurde an Kindergärten und 
Universitäten gestellt, 85% 
der Kindergartenkinder wussten die Antwort 
sofort, aber nur 17% der Studenten.


----------



## SnowmanSW (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist klein, wird langsam heiß und klopft gegen die Scheibe?

Ein Kind im Backofen  .
(Vllt. gibts den schon, nach Seite 4 habe ich einfach gepostet)


----------



## Da_Frank (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist ein spanner wenn er tot ist? weg vom fenster -.-


----------



## Sash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nach dem der leprakranke bei der nutte fertig ist und gehen will sagt die hure: du hast da was vergessen, da steckt noch was...
er: lass stecken, ich komm morgen wieder.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist blau und bringt alle Frauen zum schreien?

Totgeburt


----------



## Sash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

lets fetz schrie der frosch und sprang in den mixer..


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Leprakranker in der Disco?
Er lässt die Fetzen fliegen


----------



## Sash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

tourist: wo gehts hier zur kirche?
leprakranker: immer meiner hand nach.


----------



## N1lle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> "Alle Bläser, die noch keinen Ständer haben, gehen jetzt hoch und holen sich einen runter."




bei uns auf da Realschule wurde der über die Durchsage gesagt


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was macht ein Leprakranker in der Disco?
> Er lässt die Fetzen fliegen


-tanzt bis die Fetzen fliegen
-wirft ein Auge auf hübsche Mädchen


Edit: was macht ein Leprakranker am Strand? Er legt sich auf die Faule Haut
Wie überwindet der Leprakranke Hindernisse? Stück für Stück
Wsa macht ein Leprakranker beim Fußball? Er fault

Edit2: mein 800ster Beitrag


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Leprakranker auf dem Dach ?
Er spielt vom Winde verweht

@ 8800 GT:
Hier werden keine Posts gezählt


----------



## maiggoh (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Was ist klein, wird langsam heiß und klopft gegen die Scheibe?
> 
> Ein Kind im Backofen  .
> (Vllt. gibts den schon, nach Seite 4 habe ich einfach gepostet)



Ich glaube es gibt durchaus Leute, die diesen Witz überhaupt nicht lustig finden.
Aber bis zur Scheibe musste ich komischerweiße sofort an den Pentium4 denken


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



maiggoh schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt durchaus Leute, die diesen Witz überhaupt nicht lustig finden.
> Aber bis zur Scheibe musste ich komischerweiße sofort an den Pentium4 denken


Es ist echt schön, dass du es uns 2 mal sagst


Ich mag Kinder, aber ich könnte nie ein ganzes essen


----------



## SnowmanSW (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Es ist echt schön, dass du es uns 2 mal sagst
> 
> 
> Ich mag Kinder, aber ich könnte nie ein ganzes essen



Bei PC-Action gibts eine Gruppe mit ähnlichem Namen, ist mir bloß entfallen.


Zwei Leichen kämpfen um ihr Leben...

Geht ein Paar im Wald spazieren, sagt der Mann: "Schau mal ein Pilz", sagt der Pilz "Na und?"


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

den find ich klasse, passt super zum Threadtitel:
Ein Ufo hat ein Rad verloren. Wie viele Eier sind im Nest? Drei, weil Joghurt keine Gräten hat!

Edit: Sitzen 2 Leichen auf einem Hochhaus, die eine fällt runter, beide sind tot.


----------



## Sash (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

pappa, was ist ne transe?
- frag deine tante, der weiß was das.


----------



## bobby (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gegrillter Wasserspieß schmeckt besser, wie Semmelknödel im Eis Heiß serviert


Zwei Eier im Kochtopf. Das eine: "Verdammt heiß hier!" Das andere: "Das macht nichts. Davon wird man hart!"


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

3 Handwerker streiten sich, wer den ältesten Beruf hat.

Der Tischler fängt an: "Mein Beruf ist der älteste, damals haben wir die Arche gebaut."

Der Gärtner lacht: "Ha, bevor du überhaupt wusstest, wie man Holz schnitzt, haben wir den Garten Eden gepflanzt."

Der Elektriker ganz trocken: "Das ist doch garnix. Was meint ihr, wieviel kilometer Kabel wir ziehen mussten, als Gott sagen konnte: "Es werde Licht.""


----------



## superman1989 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich steche auf, es ist der erste im Monat, es ist wider so weit, ich gehe und hol mein lohn ab

dann ab zum puff und allet is weg


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Das könnte die traurige Wahrheit sein, was daran unlogisch


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Klein Elsa frägt ihren Vater:"Papa, was wiegt eine Tonne?
Antwort: "Frag deine Mutter!"
So frägt sie die Mutter:" Mama, was wiegst du?"


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ein altes ehepaar versucht miteinander zu schlafen, aber die frau is furztrocken.
also geht sie kurz ins bad und als sie wieder kommt läuft alles wie geschmiert. fragt ihr mann als sie sich danach erschöpft in den armen liegen: "gleitgel?"
sie: "nein, wo kruste is, da is auch eiter"


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> ein altes ehepaar versucht miteinander zu schlafen, aber die frau is furztrocken.
> also geht sie kurz ins bad und als sie wieder kommt läuft alles wie geschmiert. fragt ihr mann als sie sich danach erschöpft in den armen liegen: "gleitgel?"
> sie: "nein, wo kruste is, da is auch eiter"


o neee, iiiiiiiii^^


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ne Gurke mit nem Kopftuch?
-Eine Gürkin


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Meiner is im anhang...


----------



## Holdman (4. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißt die Frau von Herkules? 

Antwort:Fraukules


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Holdman@ blick ich i-wie ned... Fraukule?



Ein Italiener, ein Türke u. ein Mexikaner schließen ne Wette ab. Wer es am längsten mit nem Stinktier in 1ner Kiste aushält... Kommt der Italiener, hält mehrere Stunden  in der Kiste aus kommt raus und sagt: "Puuhh ich halts hier nicht mehr aus", geht der Türke rein, hält mehrere Tage aus kommt raus und sagt: "Puuhh ich halts hier nichmal aus" ... geht der Mexikaner in die Kiste, nach 2 Minuten kommt das Stinktier raus: "Puuhh ich halts hier nicht mehr aus"


Und den witzt hab ich von nem Kumpel, der selber in Mexico lebt xD


----------



## Sash (5. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hat jemand desperados gesehen?
kommt ein mann an die bar...
sagt der zum barkeeper: hör mal, ich wette mit dir um 50$ das ich es schaffe aus 2m entfernung in ein glas zu pissen, ohne ein tropfen daneben gehen zu lassen.
der barkeeper nimmt die wette an und stellt ihm ein glas hin, der kerl packt sein bestes stück aus und legt los. er pisst von oben bis unten die ganze bar voll, trifft alles aber kein tropfen geht ins glas. der barkeeper freut sich über die gewonnen 50$, aber auch der kerl freut sich. fragt der barkeeper: wieso lachst du noch? du hast eben 50$ verloren!
- er: siehst du die drei typen da am tisch? ich hab mit jedem um jeweils 100$ gewettet das ich dir die ganze bar zupissen kann und du dich noch dabei freust!


----------



## der Türke (5. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Sash schrieb:


> hat jemand desperados gesehen?
> kommt ein mann an die bar...
> sagt der zum barkeeper: hör mal, ich wette mit dir um 50$ das ich es schaffe aus 2m entfernung in ein glas zu pissen, ohne ein tropfen daneben gehen zu lassen.
> der barkeeper nimmt die wette an und stellt ihm ein glas hin, der kerl packt sein bestes stück aus und legt los. er pisst von oben bis unten die ganze bar voll, trifft alles aber kein tropfen geht ins glas. der barkeeper freut sich über die gewonnen 50$, aber auch der kerl freut sich. fragt der barkeeper: wieso lachst du noch? du hast eben 50$ verloren!
> - er: siehst du die drei typen da am tisch? ich hab mit jedem um jeweils 100$ gewettet das ich dir die ganze bar zupissen kann und du dich noch dabei freust!



Das ging etwas anderes ...........


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

trotzdem musst ich lachen


----------



## Sash (5. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ka, ist zu lang her..


----------



## Holdman (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ Flenor Eldar : Man möge es sich so vorstellen: Herr Kules mit seiner Ehefrau Frau Kules wobei Kules in diesem Fall den Nachnamen darstellen soll. Jetzt verstanden ? :p


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Holdman schrieb:


> @ Flenor Eldar : Man möge es sich so vorstellen: Herr Kules mit seiner Ehefrau Frau Kules wobei Kules in diesem Fall den Nachnamen darstellen soll. Jetzt verstanden ? :p



Ahh ja jetzt...

Herkules, hatte eine Frau sie hat aber Dianara gehießen (kp wie mit nachnamen...) und 3 Kinder hatten sie auch... 2 Söhne, 1ner heißt Elos den anderen weiß ich grad ned und 1ne Tochter namens Ilea...

Bis Hera seine stievmutter ihm diese Familie genommen hat...


----------



## joraku (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ahh ja jetzt...
> 
> Herkules, hatte eine Frau sie hat aber Dianara gehießen (kp wie mit nachnamen...) und 3 Kinder hatten sie auch... 2 Söhne, 1ner heißt Elos den anderen weiß ich grad ned und 1ne Tochter namens Ilea...
> 
> Bis Hera seine stievmutter ihm diese Familie genommen hat...



 Der war gut.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

xDDDDD wirklich haha


----------



## P4D (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei U-Boote auf einem Zaun und spielen Skat, da kommt ein Ei vorbei und das eine U-Boot fragt, willst du mitspielen? Darauf das Ei: Nein, ich muss zum Frisör!!!


----------



## bobby (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Börsenbesucher: "Wo sind hier die Toiletten?" 
Broker: "Gibt es nicht, hier bescheißt jeder jeden."


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Gartenbaubeamte stehen am Straßenrand. Der eine schaufelt ein Loch, der andere schaufelt es wieder zu. 
Kommt ein Passant vorbei und fragt verdattert: "Was macht ihr denn da?" 
"Gewöhnlich sind wir ja zu dritt, aber der, der die Bäume einsetzt, ist heute krank!"


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich fuhr neulich mit dem Auto über eine Landstraße. Da ich ein wenig zu schnell war wurde ich von einem Polizisten unter einer Brücke angehalten. Ein 2 Meter großer Wandschrank.
Er hatte scheinbar schlechte Laune und brüllte was von wegen achtlosen Rasern und Führerschein entziehen.
Alles in allem ging er mir sehr auf die Nerven.
Als er mich dann fragte was ich von Beruf sei atwortete ich: 
"Ich bin Arschlocherweiter."
Er war recht überrascht und fragte: "Und was macht man als Arschlocherweiter?"
"Nun ja, zuerst führe ich Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger ein und dehne das Arschloch bis ich weitere Finger und schließlich die ganze Hand einführen kann. Sobalt ich beide Hände einführen kann dehne ich das Arschloch auf ungefähr 2 Meter."
"Und was macht man mit einem 2 Meter großen Arschloch?"
"Nun Herr Oberkomissar, man zieht ihm eine Polizeiuniform an und stellt es mit einem Blitzer unter eine Brücke"





Strafe für zu schnelles fahren: 40€
Strafe wegen Beamtenbeleidigung: 550€
Das Gesicht des Polizeibeamten unbezahlbar


----------



## joraku (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Strafe für zu schnelles fahren: 40€
> Strafe wegen Beamtenbeleidigung: 550€
> Das Gesicht des Polizeibeamten unbezahlbar



Ist das dir wirklich passiert? 
Wenn ja


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



joraku schrieb:


> Ist das dir wirklich passiert?
> Wenn ja



nein hat mir jemand geschickt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

da fällt mir ein ähnlicher ein:

Klein Erna fährt mit ihrem Fahrrad gerade über die Ampel. Auf der anderen Straßenseite kommt gerade ein beritenner Polizist vorbei und hält das Mädchen an:" Das ist aber ein schönes Fahrrad hast du das vom Cristkind bekommen?" Klein Erna antwortet:" Ja, habe ich". Darauf der Polizist:" Gut dann sag dem Cristkind das nächste mal es soll dir eine Glocke drann machen, dafür muss ich dir jetzt leider 20€ abknüpfen." "Das ist aber ein schönes Pferd, haben sie das vom Christkind bekommen?" frägt klein Erna. Der Polizist überlegt kurz und sagt:" Ja wieso? "Dann Sagen sie dem Cristkind das Arschloch gehört hinten hin und nicht oben drauf"!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich bin letztens über ein WLAN-Kabel gestoplert xD


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Original Zitat
Lehrer:"Welche Zeitung wird in Berlin gedruckt?"
Schülerin:"Die Taunus Zeitung?" 

Was haben ein U-Boot und Windows gemeinsam?
Wenn man ein Fenster aufmacht gehen die Probleme los.

Was haben eine Unterhose und ein Flugzeug gemeinsam?
Beide müssen im Notfall runter.

Ein Drogenjunkie rennt nackt aus einem Taxi in Richtung Klippe. Dabei ruft er:"Ich kann fliegen! Ich kann fliegen! War nur n Scherz, ich weis dass ich nicht fligen kann --- aber ich kann gleiten!" und springt ab.

Aus Spongebob:
Patrick:"Denkst du dass sie die Gedanken, die wir gedacht haben, genommen haben, sodass wir denken, dass die Gedanken, die wir gedacht haben, die Gedanken sind die wir gerade denken? Denkst du das?"
Spongebob:"Genau! Und darauf fall ich nicht rein!"


----------



## Xyrian (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens über ein WLAN-Kabel gestoplert xD



Jaja, und Chuck Norris hat mal jemanden mit einem schnurlosen Telefon erwürgt


----------



## maiggoh (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und Chuck Norris nutzt Dx10 unter XP


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Isch gestern war in OBI wollte konkret Lampe für Dusche, bin gegangen zu Infotusse habe gesagt Duschlampe - jetzt Hausverbot."


Ein Türke in einem Beerdigungsinstitut: "Gut Tag! Brauchen Grabstein. Drauf schreiben: Ali tot."
"Guter Mann, bei uns ist es üblich, dass man ein paar Worte mehr auf den Grabstein schreibt!"
"Is gut: Ali tot, verkaufen Ford Transit!"


Eine türkische Frau erwartet Zwillinge. Als es soweit ist und die Wehen einsetzen, ruft sie im Krankenhaus an. Die Zentrale erklärt ihr aber, dass sie zur Zeit keinen freien Krankenwagen hätten, ihnen aber die Polizei vorbei schicken würden, die in solchen Fällen geübt wäre.
Gesagt, getan. Wenige Stunden später, kurz vor der Geburt, ruft der angekommene Polizist: "Pressen, pressen..."
Auf einmal sieht man einen kleinen Kopf hervorschauen, der aber schnell wieder zurückweicht und sagt: "Ey Murrat, wir müssen hinten raus, vorne stehen die Bullen!"


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*

Ich fang mal an:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Kolumbien und der Schweiz?

sorry wg. doppelposting..


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*



> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Kolumbien und der Schweiz?


öhhm bei beiden versteht man nur Bahnhof und Kolumbien liegt nicht in Europa


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*



Jeezy schrieb:


> öhhm bei beiden versteht man nur Bahnhof und Kolumbien liegt nicht in Europa



Nee...In der Schweiz wird der Schnee in Metern gemessen, in Kolumbien in Kilogramm.


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*

xD

Der 1. Arbeitstag 

Der junge Akademiker hat seinen ersten Arbeitstag im Büro. Der Chef spricht ihn an:
"Nehmen Sie den Besen und kehren Sie bitte das Zimmer."

Der Akademiker ist empört:
"Aber ich komme doch von der Universität!"

"Oh, Entschuldigung, ich zeige Ihnen gleich, wie das geht."


Woran merkt man, dass schwule Einbrecher da waren???


----------



## boss3D (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*



msix38 schrieb:


> Nee...In der Schweiz wird der Schnee in Metern gemessen, in Kolumbien in Kilogramm.


Und wo ist jetzt der Witz? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Witze Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Witz?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wer sagt dass du lachen musst?


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum stürzt Windows 95 so oft ab?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Weil das vrefallsdatum abgelaufen ist hohoho

msix38... Wenn Gott dir ei 2tes Gehirn geben würde, wäre das sehr einsam


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Wenn Gott dir ei 2tes Gehirn geben würde, wäre das sehr einsam


Der ist gut!den muß ich mir merken


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jeezy... Wenn du ein wenig Hirn im Kopf hättest, würde ich sagen pass drauf auf^^


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

langsam wirds beleidigend


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum hat Michael Schumacher sechs polnische Mechaniker eingestellt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Jeezy schrieb:


> langsam wirds beleidigend



Soll es aber nciht werden xD war nur en Zitat aus Hercules, wo sich einer mit ihm anlegen will


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Frage steht noch aus..


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab die Antwort vergessen... Ich kann mir ned alles merken wo du mir erzählst...


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich hab die Antwort vergessen... Ich kann mir ned alles merken wo du mir erzählst...



Na sie sind die weltbesten Autoschieber!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hast recht^^


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Beamten und einem Arbeitslosen?

Flenor du bist zu langsam.^^


----------



## msix38 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Arbeitslose hat schon mal gearbeitet.


----------



## Uziflator (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Jaja, und Chuck Norris hat mal jemanden mit einem schnurlosen Telefon erwürgt



Was aber geht!


----------



## Dustin91 (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Was aber geht!


Stimmt.
Denn die Basisstation hat ja ein Telefon- und ein Stromkabel.
Ausser Chuck Norris hat sein Handy verwendet


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



msix38 schrieb:


> Flenor du bist zu langsam^^



Nicht ich, sondern mein WLAN-Kabel


----------



## Tom3004 (12. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab heute Spider Man angerufen, doch er hatte keine Netz.


----------



## JimBeam (12. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab heut bei Weight Watchers angerufen, hat aber keiner abgenommen.

Hab heut einen DJ angerufen, doch der hat aufgelegt.


----------



## msix38 (12. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Japaner geht mit seiner Fotokamera im Park spazieren. Da sieht er eine junge Frau mit einer sehr schönen Perserkatze auf dem Arm: "Entschuldigen Sie, Fräulein! Darf ich ein Bild von Ihrer Muschi machen?"
Antwortet Sie: "Ja, gerne. Wenn wir jemanden finden, der solange meine Katze hält."


"Alle Kinder haben Hunde, nur nicht Uschi, die hat 'ne Muschi."


----------



## Dustin91 (12. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Spider Man angerufen, doch er hatte keine Netz.





JimBeam schrieb:


> Hab heut bei Weight Watchers angerufen, hat aber keiner abgenommen.
> 
> Hab heut einen DJ angerufen, doch der hat aufgelegt.


Versuchts nicht bei den öffentlichen Toiletten, denn da ist sicherlich besetzt.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Aerron schrieb:


> Sagen sie mal ?" fragt der Richter "warum haben sie nicht geholfen als sie gesehen haben das der Mann ihre Frau verprügelt ?" sagt der Eheman "Ich dachte der schaft das alleine !"
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


 


******** ist das hard


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (13. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

geht ne schwangere zum Bäcker und sagt:
"Ich bekomm ein Weisbrot."

Daraufhin der Bäcker:
"ihr Mann wird sich aber freuen."

Irgendwie ist der einfach nur doof


----------



## bobby (13. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Chef der Baufirma kommt auf die Baustelle und sieht einen Arbeiter mit leerer Schubkarre hin und her fahren. Er spricht den Mann an: "Warum fahren Sie mit leerer Schubkarre herum?" Darauf antwortet der Arbeiter: "Akkord, Chef, keine Zeit zum Laden."



Zwei Streichhölzer unterhalten sich „Was willst du später mal werden?“ Sagt das  andere „Feuerwehrmann.“


Was liegt am Strand und redet undeutlich?
Eine Nuschel.


----------



## der Türke (13. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist mit deinem Fuss fragt Helga 
Tom antwortet er ist eingeschlafen
runzelt die stirn und warum Tantz das bein
antwortet Tom es hat gerade ein Albtraum


----------



## msix38 (14. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Biker kommen in den Himmel und fordern Einlass, ein Yamaha, ein Honda- und ein BMW-Fahrer. Der Torwächter zum Yamaha-Fahrer: "Du bist immer zu schnell gefahren, hast rote Ampeln missachtet und dich nicht für den Himmel bewährt, du musst in die Hölle."
Große Enttäuschung.
 Der Torwächter dann zum Honda-Fahrer: "Bei dir war's auch nicht besser, du bist immer zu schnell gefahren, hast rote Ampeln missachtet und dich nicht für den Himmel bewährt, auch du musst in die Hölle."
Wieder große Enttäuschung.
 Zum Schluss der BMW-Fahrer, der sich gerade rechtfertigen will. Meint der Torwächter: "Sag nichts, du darfst rein, du hast die Hölle schon hinter dir!"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Computerwitze #32

Für die einen ist es 
Windows, für die anderen der größte Virus der Welt.


Computerwitze #33

Unser Programmierer liebte Computer. Bis man ihn 
einmal dabei erwischte!


Computerwitze #34

Und was ist mit den restlichen Entwicklern ? Die sind in 
der Entziehungskur.

Computerwitze #35

Kompatibel - Es 
kann auch deine alten Windows 3.11 Programme abstürzen lassen.


Computerwitze #36

Wieviele Webmaster braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu 
wechseln? 404 (Not found).


Computerwitze #37

Warum stürzt Windows 95 so oft 
ab? Na klar - weil das Verfallsdatum abgelaufen ist!


Computerwitze #38

Scott McNeely (Sun-Chef): "Ich würde meinen Kindern lieber 
Drogen geben als DOS... "


Computerwitze #39

Für die einen ist es 
ein Betriebssystem, für die anderen der längste Virus der Welt.


Computerwitze #40

Warum hat der Amiga Custom-Chips ? 
Damit auch dumme Programmierer zu Potte kommen !


----------



## nyso (14. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

So, jetzt mal meine Lieblinge:

Mammi, Mammi ich möchte gern ein paar Kekse vom Schrank.
Dann stell dich auf einen Stuhl und hol dir welche!!!
Aber Mammi, ich hab doch keine Arme.
Tja, keine Arme, keine Kekse...

Mammi, Mammi, darf ich noch etwas mit Opa schaukeln?
Nee, der bleibt so hängen bis die Polizei kommt!

Mammi, Mammi, warum läuft der Papa so im Zickzack?
Sei ruhig und lad nach!

Mammi, Mammi, mir ist ganz schwindelig!
Sei still! Das ist erst der Vorwaschgang!

Mammi, Mammi, da schwimmt ein Skelett in unserem Piranhabecken!
Mammi... Mammi.... MAAAAAAAAMMMMMMI!!!!!!!

Mamma, Mammi, mein Frühstücksei ist schlecht.
Sei still und iss weiter!
Mammi, Mammi, mein Ei ist aber wirklich schlecht!
DU ISST JETZT!
Na gut, muss ich den Schnabel auch mitessen?

Mammi, Mammi, ich will nicht nach Amerika!
Sei still und schwimm weiter!


----------



## oupho (15. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Frage: Warum kann Michael Jackson nicht auf einem Bein rückwerts hüpfen?


----------



## oupho (15. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Antwort: Weil er tot ist.


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Denn die Basisstation hat ja ein Telefon- und ein Stromkabel.
> Ausser Chuck Norris hat sein Handy verwendet



Ja auch aber wer sagt das man zu erwürgen das Kabel nehmen muss,  man kann jemanden ja auch mit ei9nem Besenstiel erwürgen


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Man kann auch das WLAN-Kabel zum Erwürgen nehmen. Nun ist´s eindeutig


----------



## der Türke (16. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

man kann sein handy in den Kehljopf schieben und der Typ erstickt


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Hochhäuser sitzen im Keller und hacken Benzin. Wieviele Eier sind im Nest? Drei, denn Joghurt hat keine Gräten.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich weiß, Tiere schlägt man nicht, aber i-wann schlag ich dich trotzdem


----------



## BamBuchi (18. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und was is daran so witzig @Flenor ´?


Omg


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Finde es raus

EDIT: Er ist eign nicht lustig, nur ulkig^^


----------



## 8800 GT (18. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Aus Spongebob: Was passiert mit dem Papier das in den Ozean fällt?

es wird pitsche patsche nass
Edit: 
Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist meine Klasse Ohr an Ohr?

-Ein Windtunnel


Was sind 11 Bayernmünchenspieler hintereinander aufgestellt?

-Ein Flaschenzug

Typischer Musikehrerspruch: Und wer jetzt keinen Ständer hat, geht hoch u. holt sich einen runter.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich 2 und einer kommt nich...


----------



## N1lle (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Typischer Musikehrerspruch: Und wer jetzt keinen Ständer hat, geht hoch u. holt sich einen runter.



An meiner Realschule ham se ma durchgesagt: An alle Bläser wer noch keinen Ständer hat kommt bitte hoch und holt sich einen runter. Danach hörte man über die ganze schule nur noch ein einziges Lachen


----------



## Udel0272 (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Gelb hat nur ein Arm und kann nicht schwimmen?????

N Bagger!!!!


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Lieblingswitz aller WOW-Spieler: Treffen sich zwei Jäger, einer davon kritisch.

Aber ich find ihn echt klasse


----------



## joraku (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^ Lol, habe ihn auch als nicht WoW-Spieler verstanden. Runes of Magic sei dank... sowie dem WoW-Hype. Crysis Hype ftw!


(War der auch lustig? )


----------



## Jeezy (20. August 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQvLzk2t0Gs&feature=related


----------



## nyso (5. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Anruf beim PC-Pannen-Dienst:
"Hallo bei PC Helferlein, wie kann ich Ihnen helfen?"
"Hallo, ich habe gerade meinen Computer angeschaltet, allerdings erscheint kein Bild."
"Leuchtet am Bildschirm ein ein kleines Lämpchen?"
"Nein!"
"OK, bitte überprüfen Sie, ob ein Kabel vom Bildschirm zum PC führt!"
"Moment bitte" - kurze Stille - "Ja, da ist ein Kabel!"
"Nun gut, dann überprüfen Sie mal ob ein Kabel vom Bildschirm zu einer Steckdose führt!"
"OK, kleinen Moment" - kurze Stille - "Leider kann ich das nicht genau erkennen, es ist so dunkel hier!"
"Schalten sie doch das Licht ein!"
"Geht nicht, wir haben einen Stromausfall!"


----------



## mich (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

haha der is geil..aber wie willer denn dann anrufen?.....


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



mich schrieb:


> haha der is geil..aber wie willer denn dann anrufen?.....


 
Mit Handy vielleicht.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

spielen juden gegen türken aufm hochhaus fussball.
wenn ein jude ein tor schiesst muss ein türke runterspringen.
wenn ein türke ein tor schiesst muss ein jude springen.

sie fangen an.

zuerst schiesst ein jude ein tor -->türke springt
danach schiesst ein türke ein tor-->jude springt

jetz die frage: wie viel stehts?


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hitler kommt in Himmel und steht vor dem Himmelstor da kommt Jesus und sagt zu Hitler weil du auf Erden so ein böser Mensch warst kommst du hier nicht rein. Darauf sagt Hitler: Bitte Jesus du bekommst von mir auch das Eiserne Kreuz. Jesus überlegt, geht zu Gott und fragt: Gott, draussen vor dem Himmelstor steht Hitler und wenn ich ihn reinlasse bekomme ich das Eiserne Kreuz von ihm. Darauf Gott: Aber Jesus was willst du mit dem Eisernen Kreuz, du bist ja nicht mal mit dem hölzernen zurechtgekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@fr33zZe
2:0 für Deutschland?

Ich würde solche Witze lieber lassen, da du durch sowas schnell Probleme bekommen kannst.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Hitler kommt in Himmel und steht vor dem Himmelstor da kommt Jesus und sagt zu Hitler weil du auf Erden so ein böser Mensch warst kommst du hier nicht rein. Darauf sagt Hitler: Bitte Jesus du bekommst von mir auch das Eiserne Kreuz. Jesus überlegt, geht zu Gott und fragt: Gott, draussen vor dem Himmelstor steht Hitler und wenn ich ihn reinlasse bekomme ich das Eiserne Kreuz von ihm. Darauf Gott: Aber Jesus was willst du mit dem Eisernen Kreuz, du bist ja nicht mal mit dem hölzernen zurechtgekommen.


omfg, der is geil!
ich haber immer noch keine antwort auf meine frage...

shit zu lahm...


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fadi schrieb:


> @fr33zZe
> 2:0 für Deutschland?
> 
> Ich würde solche Witze lieber lassen, da du durch sowas schnell Probleme bekommen kannst.


ich sag jetzt nicht dass das stimmt aber deswegen hab ich ja euch nach der antwort gefragt^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist meine falsch?


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ist meine Falsch?


kann sich jeder selber aussuchen...

der witz spiegelt auf keinen fall meine politische meinung wieder!
der fred heisst ja unlogische und *dumme* witze


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzt ne Brünette, eine Rothaarige und eine Blondine ohne Fahrkarten im fahrenden Zug. Sie sehen das der Schaffner kommt und flüchten ins Transportabteil. Dort liegen 3 Stoffsäcke in die sie kriechen. Der Schaffner kommt ins Transportabteil sieht die Säcke, nimmt ein Stock und schlägt auf den ersten mit der Brünetten, sie antwortet: Wau wau. Der Schafner geht weiter und schlägt auf den Sack mit der Rothaarigen, die antwortet: Miau, Miau. Der Schaffner geht zum Sack der Blondine und schlägt drauf, darauf sie: Kartoffeln, Kartoffeln.

Wie bricht man einer Blondine das Nasenbein?

-indem man einen Hunderteuroschein unter einen Glastisch legt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab auch noch einen:

Ein Bayer steht vor Gericht, weil er zwei Preussen angefahren und schwer verletzt hat. Richter: "Angeklagter, song's d'Wahrheit!" Bayer: "D'Stross war eisig, mei Wong is ins Schleidan kemma..." Richter: "Mir ham August, Sie soin d'Wahrheit song!" Bayer: "Es hod grengt und Laub war auf da Stross..." Richter: "Seit Tagen scheint d'Sonn. Zum letztn Moi, d'Wahrheit!" Bayer: "Oiso guad. D'Sonn hod gschiena und scho von weitem hob i de  zwoa Preissn gseng. Dann hob i einfach auf de draufghoidn. Der oane is durch die Frontscheim, der anda is in Hauseingang gflong. I berei nix!" Richter: "Na, oiso. Warum denn net glei aso? Den oana verglong ma wenga Sachbeschädigung, den andan wenga Hausfriedensbruch!"


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den muß man verstehen um ihn zu verstehen.


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

So einen ähnlichen kenn ich als Südstaatenwitz aber das lass ich mal lieber.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wird da nach Texas geritten?


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ne nur am Wochende, am Wild West Poster vorbei ab in den Sonnenuntergang. Und ich sing dazu: Einsamer Cowboy.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hier ein "einfacherer":

Gehen ein Bayer und zwei Preissn in eine Bar.

Der eine Preisse: "Ein mal Jever, bitte"
Der andere Preisse: "Ein mal Beck's, bitte"
Der Bayer: "Ein mal Cola, bitte"

Die beiden Preissn wundern sich: "Warum trinkst du kein Bier mit?"

Der Bayer: "Na, wenn ihr kein Bier trinkt, dann trink ich auch keins"


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

i hon fei scho darissn ghabt oiso derfst a wieder boarische gegn macha^^


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rotkäppchen geht durch den Wald. Sie sieht den Wolf. "Aber Wolf, warum hast Du so grosse Augen?"  Darauf der Wolf:"Kann man den nicht mal in Ruhe scheissen hier..."


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Blondine ruft Ihren Freund im Büro an: "Schatz, ich habe hier ein Puzzle, aber ich kann's nicht. Jedes Teil gleicht dem anderen."

Darauf der Freund: "Hast du eine Vorlage?"

"Ja, auf der Schachtel ist ein roter Hahn. Aber es klappt trotzdem nicht."

Der Freund: "Reg dich nicht auf, wir versuchen es heute Abend zusammen."

Am Abend sieht er sich die Schachtel an. Großes Schweigen. Dann sagt er: "So, jetzt packen wir die Cornflakes wieder ein und reden nicht mehr darüber!"


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Papi, wo liegt'n Afrika?" fragt die kleine Paula ihren Vater. "Des woaß I ned so genau. Aber recht weit konn's ned sei'. Bei uns in da Firma arbat a *****, der geht zum Mittagessen oiwei hoam."


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Blondine geht in ein E-Mail Center, um ihrer Mutter eine Nachricht zu schicken. Angestellter: "Das kostet 10 Euro." Blondine: "Soviel Geld habe ich nicht, aber ich würde alles dafür tun, wenn ich meiner Mami nur eine Nachricht schicken könnte..." Angestellter (zieht eine Augenbraue hoch) "Alles...?" Blondine: "Ja, ja, alles." Angestellter: "Nun, dann folgen Sie mir einfach." Er geht in Richtung des nächsten Raumes. Die Blondine tut, wie ihr gesagt wurde und folgt ihm... Angestellter: "Kommen Sie herein und schließen Sie die Tür." Sie schließt die Tür. Angestellter: "Nun knien Sie sich nieder." Sie kniet sich nieder. Angestellter: "Nun öffne meinen Reißverschluß ...und nimm ihn raus." Sie zögert einen Augenblick..., greift dann zu, nimmt ihn in beide Hände ...und wartet. Der Mann schließt erregt die Augen, zischt ungeduldig... Angestellter: "Mach weiter, mach weiter." Sie feuchtet noch einmal ihre Lippen an. Dann schiebt sie ihren Kopf langsam nach vorne, bis sich ihre gespitzten Lippen unmittelbar in der richtigen Position befinden. Sie atmet noch einmal tief durch und flüstert leise... "Hallo Mutti, kannst Du mich hören...?"


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Eine Blondine geht in ein E-Mail Center, um ihrer Mutter eine Nachricht zu schicken. Angestellter: "Das kostet 10 Euro." Blondine: "Soviel Geld habe ich nicht, aber ich würde alles dafür tun, wenn ich meiner Mami nur eine Nachricht schicken könnte..." Angestellter (zieht eine Augenbraue hoch) "Alles...?" Blondine: "Ja, ja, alles." Angestellter: "Nun, dann folgen Sie mir einfach." Er geht in Richtung des nächsten Raumes. Die Blondine tut, wie ihr gesagt wurde und folgt ihm... Angestellter: "Kommen Sie herein und schließen Sie die Tür." Sie schließt die Tür. Angestellter: "Nun knien Sie sich nieder." Sie kniet sich nieder. Angestellter: "Nun öffne meinen Reißverschluß ...und nimm ihn raus." Sie zögert einen Augenblick..., greift dann zu, nimmt ihn in beide Hände ...und wartet. Der Mann schließt erregt die Augen, zischt ungeduldig... Angestellter: "Mach weiter, mach weiter." Sie feuchtet noch einmal ihre Lippen an. Dann schiebt sie ihren Kopf langsam nach vorne, bis sich ihre gespitzten Lippen unmittelbar in der richtigen Position befinden. Sie atmet noch einmal tief durch und flüstert leise... "Hallo Mutti, kannst Du mich hören...?"



geil!


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum benutzen Beamte keine taschentücher???
weil auf der verpackung Tempo drauf steht!


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht eine Blondine wenn der Computer brennt?
Sie drückt die Löschtaste.

Liegen 2 Brillen auf der Bank, fällt die einer runter war die andere auch kaputt.

Was ist weiß und sitzt in der Waschmaschine und schreit?

-der Weiße Riese der sich sein Ökosäckchen eingeklemmt hat.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum scheisst ne blondine auf die tastatur?



Spoiler



weil dasteht: code eingeben


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und dann
war da noch der Ostfriese, er ertrank, als er sein Hausboot unterkellern
wollte...


Warum liegen Blondinen breitbeinig am Meer? 


-weil sie auf die Seezungen warten!...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist krank?
- Ein Baby im Mülleimer

Was ist kranker?
- Ein Baby im Clownskostüm im Mülleimer

Was ist am krankesten?
- Ein Baby im Clownskostüm in 10 Mülleimern


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Gemein?
- Einen Blinden an ne Litfaßsäule stellen und sagen "immer an der Wand lang".

Was ist Gemeiner?
- Einen Blinden mit zu einem Stumm Film nehmen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hahaha die waren ja mal mieß


----------



## nyso (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mündliche Prüfung an der Uni. Nach der Prüfung erklärt der Professor der sehr gut gebauten Studentin im außerordentlich knappen Mini: "Meine Dame, wir sehen uns in sechs Wochen wieder. Sie haben mich zwar erregt, aber leider nicht befriedigt."

Eine Mutter findet im Zimmer ihres 14jährigen Sohnes ein Sadomasomagazin. Erschüttert zeigt sie es dem Vater und fragt: "Was sollen wir denn jetzt machen?" Darauf der Vater:" Ich glaube, es wäre besser ihm nicht den Hintern zu versohlen."

Ein Professor und ein Student stehen zufällig nebeneinander auf der Toilette. Sagt der Student: "Es ist aber schön, dass wir hier mal nicht als Professor und Student, sondern als zwei Männer stehen." Antwortet der Professor: "Ja, aber wie ich sehe, haben sie diesmal wieder den Kürzeren gezogen."

Der Firmenchef ruft aus dem Büro an. Der kleine Ralf geht ran: ''Hallo?'' ''Ich bin's, hol mir mal die Mami.'' ''Geht nicht, die liegt mit einem Mann im Bett.'' ''Was? Hol mal die Axt aus der Garage und hau beiden damit kräftig über den Kopf!''
Nach zehn Minuten: ''So, habe ich gemacht!'' ''Gut, jetzt schleifst Du die Mami zum Swimmingpool.'' ''Wir haben doch gar keinen Swimmingpool.'' ''Nicht? Verzeihung, falsch verbunden!''

"Du Vati, was is ein Transvestit?"
"Da mußt Du Mutti fragen, der weiß das!"


Edit: Lest euch mal das hier durch:http://www.proletenportal.de/humor/kinder/irak.html
Echt der Knaller


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich musss kacken!
dann geh!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Professor sitzt in der Mensa am Tisch und isst. Ungefragt setzt sich ein Student dazu. Daraufhin der Professor: "Seit wann essen Adler und Schwein an einem Tisch?!" Student daraufhin: "Ok, dann flieg ich halt weiter."



Der Professor zum Studenten in der mündlichen Prüfung: "Zeichnen Sie nun einen waagerechten Strich an die Tafel, verlängern diesen bis zur Tür und schließen diese leise von draußen."


Nach der Prüfung der Professor zum Studenten: "Sehen sie den kalen Baum da draußen?" Student verwirrt: "Ähm ja?" Professor: "Wenn der wieder Blätter trägt, kommen Sie nochmal wieder."


Nach dem Sex fragt sie ihn: "An was denkst du grad?" Er: "Kennst du nich.."


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Habe gestern bei Spiderman angerufen, hatte aber kein Netz


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommen ein Kölner, ein Düsseldorfer und ein Sachse in die Bar. Der Kölner bestellt ein Kölsch, der Düsseldorfer ein Alt und der Sachse ein Glas Milch. Fragen ihn die beiden: "Sag mal, was soll das denn?" Antwortet der Sachse: "Wir sind doch alle Freunde - wenn ihr nichts trinkt, trink ich auch nichts."

obwohl er eigentlich nicht dumm und unlogisch ist^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Plötzlich rutscht der Bergsteiger aus und kann sich gerade noch an einem winzigen Felsvorsprung festhalten. Als seine Kräfte nachlassen, blickt er verzweifelt zum Himmel und fragt:
"Ist da jemand?"
"Ja."
"Was soll ich tun?"
"Sprich ein Gebet und laß los."

Der Bergsteiger nach kurzem Überlegen:
"Ist da noch jemand?"​


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Kommen ein Kölner, ein Düsseldorfer und ein Sachse in die Bar. Der Kölner bestellt ein Kölsch, der Düsseldorfer ein Alt und der Sachse ein Glas Milch. Fragen ihn die beiden: "Sag mal, was soll das denn?" Antwortet der Sachse: "Wir sind doch alle Freunde - wenn ihr nichts trinkt, trink ich auch nichts."
> 
> obwohl er eigentlich nicht dumm und unlogisch ist^^


 
Den Witz hab ich schon gepostet, nur in der Originalform.


----------



## Xion4 (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Manta vor der Uni.


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Witz hab ich schon gepostet, nur in der Originalform.




wo denn? link bitte


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> wo denn? link bitte


 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23817-unlogische-dumme-witze-58.html


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23817-unlogische-dumme-witze-58.html




ahh oke......... 


dieses Bayrische Dialekt kannst du wohl gut was?


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> ahh oke.........
> 
> 
> dieses Bayrische Dialekt kannst du wohl gut was?


 
Ich meinte damit der zweite Witz von mir auf dieser Seite....


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit der zweite Witz von mir auf dieser Seite....




ja hab beides gelesen 

aber ganz ehrlich ich verstehe öcher platt gar net mit bayrisch Dialekt ist mir Verständnis voller


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wobei dieser Witz weder unlogisch noch dumm ist; er ist auch kein Witz: sondern eine Tatsache.


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei dieser Witz weder unlogisch noch dumm ist; er ist auch kein Witz: sondern eine Tatsache.




ja aber denn allgemeine Witze Thread wird nicht gestattet also sind auch hier normale Witze und wirklich logische Sachen auch erwünscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Woran merkst du, daß du auf einem Kirchentag bist?
In drei Tagen triffst du 30.000 Frauen, und keine gefällt dir... ​


----------



## bobby (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Baecker ohne Arme und Beine?
Rumkugeln...

Und was ist rot und liegt im Bundestag?
Eine Legislaturperiode.

Zwei  Stammtischler diskutieren über die Ehe. "Mei Frau' is des reinste Engerl",  schwärmt der eine. "Host as du schee", meint drauf der andere, "die mei' lebt  no'!"


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mädchen: Vergib mir Vater! Ich habe gesündigt."
Priester: Was hast Du getan mein Kind?"
Mädchen: Ich nannte einen Mann Hurensohn!.
Priester: Warum nannten Sie ihn Hurensohn?
Mädchen: Weil er meine Hand anfasste.
Priester: Etwa so? (und er fasst ihr an die Hand)
Mädchen: Ja Vater!
Priester: Das ist kein Grund jemanden "Hurensohn" zu nennen.
Mädchen: Dann fasste er meine Brüste an.
Priester: Etwa so? (und er fasste ihre Brüste an)
Mädchen: Ja Vater!
Priester: Das ist kein Grund jemanden "Hurensohn" zu nennen!
Mädchen: Dann zog er mir meine Kleider aus, Vater.
Priester: Etwa so? (und er zog ihre Kleider aus)
Mädchen: Ja Vater!
Priester: Das ist kein Grund jemanden Hurensohn nennen.
Mädchen: Dann steckte er sein - Sie wissen schon was - in meine - sie
wissen schon was!
Priester: Etwa so? (und er steckt sein - Sie wissen schon was - in ihre - sie wissen schon was)
Mädchen: JA VATER, JA, JA - JAAAAAHHHHH!!!
Priester, nach ein paar Minuten:
Das ist kein Grund jemanden Hurensohn zu nennen!
Mädchen: Aber Vater- er hatte AIDS!
Priester: DIESER HURENSOHN!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mönch und eine Nonne reiten auf einem Kamel durch die Wüste. Plötzlich bricht das Tier tot zusammen. Nach mehreren Tagen sind Mönch und Nonne dem Tode nah.
Der Mönch sagt: "Schwester, ich sterbe bald. Aber vorher möchte ich noch einmal sehen, wie eine nackte Frau aussieht. Würdest Du mir den Gefallen tun?"
Die Nonne tut es und zieht sich aus. Dann sagt sie: "Bruder, mir fällt ein, ich habe auch noch nie einen nackten Mann gesehen. Tust Du mir den Gefallen?"
Der Mönch zieht sich ebenfalls aus. Da sagt die Nonne: "Was hast Du denn dort zwischen den Beinen?"
"Das hat mir der Herrgott gegeben. Wenn ich es in Dich hineinstecke, entsteht neues Leben."
Sagt die Nonne: "Dann steck es in das Kamel und laß uns weiterreiten..."​


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei katholische Priester: "Wir werden das wohl nicht mehr erleben, daß wir mal heiraten können..."
"Nein," sagt der andere, "aber vielleicht ja unsere Kinder..."


Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu ******?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne ****** willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"


----------



## Sash (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

muaahaha^^

fällt mir ein alter ein:
kommen wanderer nach langer reise an einem bauernhof an, und fragen den wirt ob sie dort übernachten dürfen.. er willigt natürlich ein und zeigt ihnen ein zimmer so sich ausruhen können.
einer der beiden geht nochmals zum wirt und fragt ob man sich hier auch irgendwo mit frauen amüsieren könne, worauf er auf dem stall deutet. der gast nickt nur und geht.
im laufe der nacht hört der wirt seltsame geräusche aus dem stall, er schnappt sich ein gewehr und eine taschenlampe, läuft zum stall und sieht dort den gast wie er einen esel von hinten vernascht. der wirt: ich meinte damit, sie können sich einen esel leihen um damit ins dorf zu reiten, und nicht das sie ihn besteigen sollen!!


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann geht zum Arzt und beschwert sich, dass seine Frau keinen Spass im Bett hat und keinen Orgasmus bekommt.
Der Arzt rät ihm: "Schaffen sie eine angenehme Atmosphäre. Stellen Sie Kerzen auf, servieren sie Champagner und verstreuen Sie Rosenblüten. Und nicht zu vergessen: seien sie ganz zärtlich!"
Am nächsten Tag erscheint der Mann wieder beim Arzt und erklärt, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.
Darauf der Arzt: "Suchen Sie einen Bodybilder mit einem prächtigen Gemächt. Der soll sich nackt vor ihre Frau stellen und mit seinem besten Stück wedeln, während Sie ihre Frau von hinten nehmen."
Der Mann überredet einen befreundeten Bodybilder mit ihm nach Hause zu kommen. Alle drei ziehen sich aus. Der Bodybuilder wedelt mit seinem besten Stück, der Mann nimmt seine Frau von hinten, doch diese bekommt wieder keinen Orgasmus.
Daraufhin sagt der Mann zum Bodybilder: "Los, wir tauschen die Rollen."
Der Mann stellt sich vor seine Frau und wedelt während der Bodybilder sie von hinten beglückt.
Die Frau fängt an zu stöhnen, sie schreit vor Lust und hat einen Orgasmus nach dem anderen.
Da sagt der Mann zum Bodybilder: "Hast Du gesehen, so musst Du wedeln!"


----------



## superman1989 (10. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

GUTEN ABEND


-am morgen sagen und

GUTEN MORGEN

-am abend sagen   ^^


----------



## bobby (11. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Mega-Monster...*
Selbige drei Herren treffen sich wieder. Heute wetteifern sie, welches der drei Länder das größte Monster hat. Wieder beginnt der Amerikaner in der Meinung, einen unschlagbaren Superlativ zu präsentieren. "Well, wir haben eine Monster, wenn es stellt seine Fuß auf die Erde, ist die gesamte Gebiet between Mississippi to Missouri bedeckt, kaputt, zerstört." Der Russe zeigt sich diesesmal unbeeindruckt, weil er sicher ist, dass das größte Monster der Welt in Russland zuhause sei. "Wiär habän eine Monster, wenn es streckt seinä Händä in'n Himmäl, hält in jädär Hand einä Planät." "Und", fragt der Bayer schmunzelnd, "san die Planeten warm?" "Ja, die Planätän sind warm", antwortet der Russe. "Siehgst", meint der Bayer und lacht, "des san die Eier von unser'm Monster!"

DES PAST SCHO SO.................lol


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> Selbige drei Herren treffen sich wieder. Heute wetteifern sie, welches der drei Länder das größte Monster hat. Wieder beginnt der Amerikaner in der Meinung, einen unschlagbaren Superlativ zu präsentieren. "Well, wir haben eine Monster, wenn es stellt seine Fuß auf die Erde, ist die gesamte Gebiet between Mississippi to Missouri bedeckt, kaputt, zerstört." Der Russe zeigt sich diesesmal unbeeindruckt, weil er sicher ist, dass das größte Monster der Welt in Russland zuhause sei. "Wiär habän eine Monster, wenn es streckt seinä Händä in'n Himmäl, hält in jädär Hand einä Planät." "Und", fragt der Bayer schmunzelnd, "san die Planeten warm?" "Ja, die Planätän sind warm", antwortet der Russe. "Siehgst", meint der Bayer und lacht, "des san die Eier von unser'm Monster!"


 
Ha, da hättest du vielleicht den ersten Teil des Witzes auch noch mit reinkopieren sollen, sonst weiß man erst nicht, wer mit "Selbige drei Herren" gemeint ist.


----------



## heartcell (11. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Mädchen: Vergib mir Vater! Ich habe gesündigt."
> Priester: Was hast Du getan mein Kind?"
> Mädchen: Ich nannte einen Mann Hurensohn!.
> Priester: Warum nannten Sie ihn Hurensohn?
> ...



na wenn der mal nich krass ist^^
denn weiß ich och nicht^^


----------



## Opheliac (11. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Unterhalten sich zwei Frauen: "Mein Mann wird immer geiler. Beuge ich mich neulich Über eine Tiefkühltruhe, da hebt er meinen Rock hoch und nimmt mich von hinten. Mein Gott, habe ich gestöhnt und geschrien." Die andere: "Ja und ? Das ist doch super, das hat meiner auch schon gemacht." Die erste: "Aber doch nicht im Aldi !"


----------



## bobby (12. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fragt ein Kondom ein anderes: "Du siehst aber blass aus heute?"
"Ja, ich war gestern wieder voll!"


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in eine Kneipe und sieht da ein Riesenglas mit lauter 50 Euro Scheinen drin. Fragt er den Barmann: "Wie kann man denn das Geld bekommen?" Sagt der Barmann: "Wenn du 50€ einzahlst, dann sag ich es dir"

Denkt sich der Mann, ne, das mach ich nicht, bin doch net blöd. Also trinkt er erstmal ein paar Bier und Schnäpse. Dann wird er mutig dank dem Alkohol, knallt die 50€ hin und sagt "Was muss ich tun?"

Sagt der Barmann: " 3 Dinge. 1. Trink ne Flasche Wodka auf Ex runter, 2. geh zu meinen bissigen Hund raus und zieh dem nen Zahn, 3. geh hoch zu meiner Ur-alten Oma und mach sie noch einmal so richtig "glücklich" im Bett!"



Denkt der Mann, naja gut, Flasche Wodka geht schon, setzt an und zieht die Flasche runter. Nun ist er komplett dicht, kann kaum noch laufen und torkelt nach draußen.

Ein Gejaule und gequietsche vom Hund zu hören, der Barmann denkt schon der Hund zerfleischt ihn!

Kommt der Mann mit zufriedenen Gesichtsausdruck wieder rein und sagt, "Also, wo ist jetzt die Oma der ich nen Zahn ziehen soll?"


----------



## bobby (13. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Blondine verdächtigt ihren Freund der Untreue und überrascht ihn zuhause im Bett mit einer anderen. Sie zieht eine Pistole und will ihn erschießen, doch plötzlich überwältigt sie die Traurigkeit und sie hält sich die Wumme an den eigenen Kopf. Ihr Freund ruft noch: "Tu es nicht!" Und sie antwortet: "Halts Maul, Du bist als nächster dran."


----------



## stefan.net82 (13. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

frag der enkel die oma: darf ich mit deinen kluten spielen?
sagt die oma: ja, aber nimm sie nicht wieder mit in den garten!


----------



## Xyrian (13. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grade auf WoWBash.de gelesen;

Stehen zwei Paladine am Straßenrand und treten sich mit voller Wucht in die Nüsse.
Kommt ein Taure vorbei und fragt: "Tut das nicht weh?" Die Paladine:
"Nönö, wir haben doch Stahlkappen an den Stiefeln..."

XD


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

noch einen:

2 mathematiker beobachten eine schule. sie sehen wie 3 schüler reingehen. 2 min später kommen 5 schüler raus, sagt der eine mathematiker zum anderen: "jetzt müssen noch 2 reingehen, damit keiner mehr drin ist!"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum müssen Frauen die Kinder zur Welt bringen?
-Weil die Männer, die 9 Monate ohne Alkohol nicht überleben würden.

Was ist der Teufel im Backofen?
-Ein Satans - Braten


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ein Klassiker: Rumkugeln tun rum kugeln


----------



## Opheliac (16. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Angeklagter, Sie bekennen sich doch offen zur Homosexualität, warum haben Sie die Nonne vergewaltigt?" "Entschuldigung, aber von hinten sah sie aus wie Zorro!"

Eine  Braut aus der Stadt macht Urlaub auf
dem Bauernhof. Vor dem ersten Spaziergang warnt sie der Knecht: "Hier
gibt es gefährliche Geier. Vor allem alleinstehende Frauen picken sie gern das
Gehirn aus." Tatsächlich zeigt sich bald der erste Geier am Himmel.
Voller Angst rennt die Süße zum nächsten Heuhaufen und steckt den Kopf tief
hinein. Der Knecht auf dem Feld kann der einladenden Stellung beim besten
Willen nicht widerstehen - als er fertig ist, hört er eine gedämpfte Stimme:
"Pick ruhig weiter - bis zu meinem Gehirn kommst du eh nicht
durch!"


----------



## SLIKX (17. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (17. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Thomas (15:30): ich hab heute einen Porno geschaut, wollte was trinken un dann musste ich husten und hab den Eistee voll gegen die wand gepuckt!!! 

Anton (15.30): lol

Thomas (15:31): Warte ab! 

Thomas (15:31): ich hab scheißä geschriehen und dann kam meine mutter rein und hat gefragt was los ist! also stand ich da mit ne derbsten Latte, der porno lief noch und ich hab versucht verzweifelt die Flecken an der Wand weg zu wischen.... 

Thomas (15:32): das gesicht meiner mutter werde ich nie vergessen! 

Anton (15:32): alter... das interessiert mich gar net warum schreibst du mir sowas ? 

Thomas (15:33): aber sag es niemandem ok 

Anton (15:33) ja klar lol


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

In den meisten Fällen ist die Todesursache eines Menschen sein Leben. 
 und gleich noch ws Dummes hinterher: Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot.

 Spontanität muss sorgfältig geplant  werden


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Braun und kratzt an der Scheibe?



Spoiler



en Baby im Backofen!


----------



## Kampfschnecke (18. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich heiße Alex  lol net thomas oder anton auch net hab das von einer internet seite da gibts massig so beklopter witze  

<Eticam> Ich war letztens im Bio unterricht. Und der lehrer sagte, dass in ****** zucker enthalten ist. 

<Eticam> Und ein mädchen fragte, warum es dann nicht süß schmeckt 

<Eticam> Als sie realisiert hatte, was sie da gesagt hat, wurde sie rot wie ne tomate 

<Eticam> Dann sagte der Lehrer, dass das daran liegt, dass man süße sachen vorne auf der zunge schmeckt und nicht mit dem hinteren teil in der kehle. 

<Eticam> Sie hat angefangen zu heulen und ist aus der klasse gelaufen^^


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> ich heiße Alex  lol net thomas oder anton auch net hab das von einer internet seite da gibts massig so beklopter witze
> 
> <Eticam> Ich war letztens im Bio unterricht. Und der lehrer sagte, dass in ****** zucker enthalten ist.
> 
> ...



Bitte mehr


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Selbstmordattentäter nach seiner Tat in den Himmel. Spricht er den ersten den er sieht an "Bring mich zu den Jungfrauen!"
Dieser nickt und bringt ihn zum Paradies-ESL-Turnier.




Ein Moslem stirbt und kommt in den Himmel. Dort sieht er Buddha. Verdutzt fragt er ihn "Wo finde ich Moses?" "Der ist weiter oben." Er geht eine himmliche Treppe hinauf und trifft Elvis Presley. "Wo ist Moses?" "Weiter oben, Baby!" Er geht weiter hinauf und so geht das eine halbe Ewigkeit. Keuchend und hustend kommt er zu Gott. Dieser nimmt sich ihm an "Mein Sohn, du siehst erschöpft aus, möchtest du einen Kaffee?" Der Moslem nickt. Gott klatscht in die Hände: "MOSES!! Zwei Kaffee, aber zack zack!"


----------



## Kampfschnecke (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<death09> meine freundin hat mich verlassen und mir bilder von sich mit ihrem neuen freund im bett geschickt 

<ktp753> autsch. 

<death09> jap. ich hab sie ihrem vater gesendet.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------


<duckman> jo, Fubar 

<Fubar> ja? 

<duckman> was läuft 

<Fubar> rate mal... 

<Fubar> es ist etwas, das man etwa 3 mal am Tag machen muss, weil man sonst recht bald stirbt... 

<duckman> masturbieren? 

<technic> wichsen? 

<avin> wichsen? 

<biggie> einen runterholen? 

<Fubar> ... 
<Fubar> ESSEN! ICH ESSE!


----------



## Kampfschnecke (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<cassius_clay13> also, ich war mit meinem kumpel benni in ner bar 
<cassius_clay13> und er war schon richtig voll, als er sagte er muss kotzen 
<cassius_clay13> also hab ich ihm zur toilette geholfen 
<cassius_clay13> und alles war besetzt 
<emoti_conartist> lol 
<cassius_clay13> benni spielt eishockey, ist also relativ kräftig 
<cassius_clay13> also tritt er mit voller wucht eine der türen auf 
<cassius_clay13> und da isn typ drin, der grad beim sch*ßen ist 
<emoti_conartist> hahahahahaha 
<cassius_clay13> und benni kotzt ihn wirklich komplett voll 
<cassius_clay13> dann (das ist genial) dachte benni, oh shit... wenn ich grad sch*ßen würde und jemand kommt rein und kotzt mich total voll, ich würde den fertig machen, also dachte er, ich hau ihm zuerst eine rein 
<cassius_clay13> also holt er aus und haut dem typen dermaßen eins auf die fresse 
<cassius_clay13> und läuft weg 
<cassius_clay13> stell dir vor, du wärst der typ....SCHLIMMSTE NACHT ALLER ZEITEN!


----------



## nobbi77 (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mädchen sitzt im Strassengraben und häkelt sich ne Fahrradlampe. Kommt ein Polizist vorbei:"Rauchen ist hier verboten!"
"Wieso, ist schon 12 Uhr?"


Zwei total betrunkene Typen sitzen an der Bar im obersten Stock des Empire State Buildings.
Sagt der eine:"Ich mach das Fenster auf, steig raus, flieg ums Haus und komm wieder rein."
Sagt der andere:"Das machst du eh nicht!"
Der erste geht zum Fenster, öffnet es, steigt raus, fliegt ums Haus und torkelt wieder rein.
Sagt der andere: "Wie hasse dat denn gemacht????"
Sagt der erste:"Konzentation, das kannst du auch!"
Der zweite geht zum Fenster, macht es auf, steigt raus und knallt runter.
Sagt der Barmann: "Du bist echt ein Arsch, wenn du besoffen bist, Supermann!"


----------



## nobbi77 (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Einen hab ich noch:

Arzt zum Patient: Tja mein Herr, in Zukunft keinen Sex, Keinen Alkohol, Kein Fernsehen, Keinen Fussball, nicht mehr rauchen und keine Süssspeisen!

Patient: "Lebe ich dadurch länger?"
Arzt: "Nö, aber es kommt ihnen länger vor!"


----------



## Kampfschnecke (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<Tostitos> Ich mag frauen am liebsten so, wie meinen Kaffee... 
<SteveTheImpermeableHamster> voller Milch? 
<mistik> heiß? 
<Dokterrock> Wie, in einen Sack gefüllt und auf dem Rücken eines Esels? 
<RaMTuFF> leise? 
<Jet> Kolumbianisch? 
<Aimee> heiss? 
<Jet> Von McDonalds? 
<djswift2k3> Schwarz? 
<SteveTheImpermeableHamster> in einem Becher? 
<Jet> Überall auf deinem Schoß? 
<Aimee> billig? 
<whiteboihere> stark und schwarz? 
<Tostitos> ich hasse euch alle


----------



## Kampfschnecke (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

oder das lol 

<Arai> Ich bin rechtshänder...ich nutze meine rechte Hand für alles außer *eins*. 
<Arai> Nein...nicht wichsen. 
<Arai> Ich wisch mir den Arsch mit der linken Hand ab. 
<Vhabion> krank...ich benutze Toilettenpapier


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sag mal klauen deine Eltern? Du siehst so mitgenommen aus!


----------



## Ahab (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist der unterschied zwischen einer ente? 

und warum kriegen männer keine cellulite? 

na weils kaqque aussieht


----------



## Opheliac (19. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben. Der TOD hatte bis jetzt nur noch nicht den Mut es ihm zu sagen.

Was ist blau und orange und liegt am Boden des Swimmingpools? Kleinkind mit geplatzten Schwimmflügeln.


An der CIA-Schule stehen drei Agenten vor  dem Abschlusstest. Der Ausbilder sagt zum ersten: "Im nächsten Raum befindet  sich deine Freundin. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie  umzubringen!"  Nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Mann mit seiner Freundin an der  Hand aus dem Raum, gibt dem Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt: "Tut mir  leid, das kann ich nicht!"  Als der zweite an der Reihe ist sagt der  Ausbilder zu ihm:  "Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Verlobte. Hier hast  du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen!"  Nach 30 Sekunden  kommt der Mann mit seiner Verlobten an der Hand aus dem Raum, gibt dem  Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt: "Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht!"   Zum dritten sagt der Ausbilder: "Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Frau  mit  der du schon 10 Jahre verheiratet bist. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du  hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen!"  Der Mann geht in den Raum. Nach zwei  Sekunden ertönt ein fürchterlicher Lärm und nach 20 Sekunden steht der Mann  wieder vor der Tür und sagt zum Ausbilder:  "Irgendein Idiot hat  Platzpatronen in die Pistole gegeben. Ich habe sie mit dem Sessel erschlagen  müssen.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (20. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<dez> lol, chatte grad mit ner heißen lesbe, die denkt, ich wär auch eine 
<g0dly1> heh, bei mir genau das gleiche, hab ihr grad ein Pic von meiner ex geschickt 
<dez> ..... 
<dez> ist dein username josihot190? 
<g0dly1> ja 
<g0dly1> **** 
<dez> ach du ******* 
<g0dly1> davon darf niemals jemand erfahren 
<dez> einverstanden


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grade aus nem ICQ-talk mit nem Kumpel.... Nen kleines Akademiker-Battle. ^^

Vorgeschichte: In nem anderen ICQ-Fenster hat mich jemand nach meiner Prüfungsnote gefragt und ich hab ins falsche Fenster geantwortet. 



> G.R. ‎(15:14):
> 5
> oops
> DeFrag ‎(15:17):
> ...


----------



## bobby (20. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Blondinen wollen in der Wüste ein Picknick machen und überlegen, was sie alles mitnehmen wollen.
Sagt die erste: "Ich nehme etwas zu Essen mit, damit wir nicht verhungern."
Sagt die zweite: "Ich nehme etwas zu trinken mit, damit wir nicht verdursten.
Sagt die dritte: "Und ich nehme eine Autotür mit."
Fragen die anderen: "Warum denn das?"
"Ja", sagt die dritte, "dann kann ich das Fenster herunter drehen, wenn es zu warm wird."


----------



## Kampfschnecke (21. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<KooniS> Ey mir is was voll geiles passiert XD 
<Corny> Wasn? 
<KooniS> Ich gestern früh mit meiner Katze Luis auf dem Weg zum Tierarzt gewesen, hält mich die Bullerei an und frägt nach den Papieren und ob ich was getrunken hätte. Ich darauf: Ne, aber ich hab einen Kater. Als dann darauf Luis hinten MIAUT hat haben sich die Bullen schlapp gelacht und netma meine Papiere weiter beachtet und mich einfach weiter fahren lassen XP 
<Corny> XD wie krass! ja, aber hast nicht erst nächste woche praktische prüfung? 
<KooniS> Ja schon XP


----------



## joraku (21. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ Kampfschnecke:   Diese Chatgespräche sind echt Hammer!


----------



## cYnd (21. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei Giraffen unter ner Brücke durch.
Stößt sich die eine den Kopf und die andere heißt auch Berta


----------



## Kampfschnecke (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



joraku schrieb:


> @ Kampfschnecke:   Diese Chatgespräche sind echt Hammer!



danke gibt noch jede menge mehr 

<benja> eine weltweite umfrage wurde von der UN gestartet: "Würden Sie bitte Ihre ehrliche Meinung über Lösungen zur Lebensmittelknappheit im Rest der Welt abgeben?" 
<benja> die umfrage war ein großer fehler ... 
<benja> In Afrika wussten sie nicht, was "Lebensmittel" bedeutet. 
<benja> In Osteuropa wussten sie nicht, was "ehrlich" bedeutet. 
<benja> In Westeuropa wussten sie nicht, was "Knappheit" bedeutet. 
<benja> In China wussten sie nicht, was "Meinung" bedeutet. 
<benja> Im Mittleren Osten wussten sie nicht, was "Lösung" bedeutet. 
<benja> In Südamerika wussten sie nicht, was "bitte" bedeutet. 
<benja> Und in den USA wussten sie nicht, was mit dem "Rest der Welt" gemeint war


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^ saugeil ...  
Einer der besten des Threads.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## michseich (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der threat is rock´n´roll


----------



## michseich (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



endgegner schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Hochäuser im Keller und stricken atombomben^^



das heist sitzen 2kühe uf nem baum un stricken atombomben kommt en toaster vorbei geflogen
sagt die eine kuh zur anderen
"sachen gibts"


----------



## Kampfschnecke (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<smelli> Gestern hat mich ne Polizistin angehalten. 
<smelli> Ich frage wie viel ? 
<smelli> Und sie sagt 40€ 
<smelli> Ich darauf: Passt, steig ein^^

lol


----------



## Whoosaa (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mich würd ja mal das Aftermath interessieren..


----------



## Opheliac (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Erzählt das Ohrenschmalz: "Bei mir kommt öfter so ein Wattestäbchen vorbei und will mich rausholen, dann verstecke ich mich hinter einem Knorpel und es erwischt mich nicht."
Darauf sagt der Karies:
"Zu mir kommt zweimal täglich eine Bürste und will mich rausholen, dann krieche ich ganz schnell zwischen die Zähne und sie erwischt mich nicht mehr."
Sagt der Scheidenpilz:
"Bei mir kommt öfter so ein Glatzkopf vorbei. Erst weiß er nicht, ob er rein oder raus will, und dann kotzt er mir die ganze Bude voll."
Da platzt der Karies heraus:
"Den Typen kenn ich auch!"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Erzählt das Ohrenschmalz: "Bei mir kommt öfter so ein Wattestäbchen vorbei und will mich rausholen, dann verstecke ich mich hinter einem Knorpel und es erwischt mich nicht."
> Darauf sagt der Karies:
> "Zu mir kommt zweimal täglich eine Bürste und will mich rausholen, dann krieche ich ganz schnell zwischen die Zähne und sie erwischt mich nicht mehr."
> Sagt der Scheidenpilz:
> ...



hhaaahhhhha OMG ist der Gaaaiiil


----------



## Kampfschnecke (22. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<Iron Maiden> Ich habe gestern einen Emo im McDonalds gesehen, der hat ein Happy Meal bestellt 
<Iron Maiden> O_O


----------



## Opheliac (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Geschäftsmann reißt in einer japanischen Disco eine hübsche Japanerin auf. Später in seinem Hotel, sie sind gerade "voll dabei", schreit sie immer "hai to! hai to!". Er denkt sich, boah, die ist ja gut drauf und lobt mich ganz prima... Am nächsten Tag spielt er mit seinem japanischen Geschäftspartner Golf. Dem Japaner gelingt ein ausgezeichneter Schlag. Um ihn zu beeindrucken, versucht der Geschäftsmann sein frisch erworbenes Japanisch an den Mann zu bringen und ruft begeistert: "Hai to!" Darauf der Japaner: "Hä? Was heißt denn hier 'falsches Loch'?" 

Drei Nonnen kommen in den Himmel und werden am Tor von Petrus empfangen. Petrus fragt die erste, was das Schlimmste gewesen sei, das sie getan hätte und sie sagt: "Ich habe einmal ein männliches Glied berührt." Petrus: "Na gut, wasch dir deine Hände in Weihwasser und du kannst in den Himmel. Petrus zur zweiten: "Und was hast du gemacht?" Die zweite Nonne will gerade antworten, da fällt ihr die dritte ins Wort: "Moment, bevor du dir den Hintern wäschst, lass mich erst den Mund ausspülen.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<xSAKUx> Ey... xD 
<Ray> ? 
<xSAKU> Meine Freudin is geil. Spielt Bioshock und auf einmal fängt die an, die Leichen die da rumliegen alle auf einen Haufen zu werfen. Ich nur so: wtf? Was machst du da? Und sie: Naja wenn ich schon nicht weiter komm, räum ich wenigstens mal den Saustall auf! .... xD 
<Ray> LOL Weiber...

lol


----------



## phenom-2 (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei Hip Hopper auf der straße,der eine hatte ein FUBU-Cap auf und der andere hat auch auf die Frese bekommen


----------



## Kampfschnecke (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<Feeks> Kann mir jemand helfen mit meinem grad zusammengebauten computer? 
<@Wabz> Klar, was ist das Problem 
<Feeks> Naja, ich hab alles zusammengebaut, aber er geht nicht an 
<@Wabz> Ist das Netzteil am Motherboard und überall angeschlossen? 
<Feeks> Ja, mann! ich bin doch nicht total bescheuert! 
<@Wabz> lol ok, kannst du also den lÜfter vom Netzteil hören? 
<Feeks> Ja, es ist an, du verdammter Spast! 
<@Wabz> Okay, das ist ja schonmal was. 
<@Wabz> Auf der Rückseite vom Netzteil sollte ein Schalter sein, auf dem 240 V steht 
<Feeks> Ja mann 
<Feeks> ???  Beeil dich, manche von uns haben nciht den ganzen Tag zeit! 
<@Wabz> OK OK lol stell ihn um, so dass er 115 V anzeigt, dann kriegt das Motherboard mehr saft 
<Feeks> Und danach anschalten? 
<@Wabz> Jap 
<KLine> hehe  
@Wabz hält sich die Ohren zu 
<Feeks> DU VERDAMMTER *********************! DU HAST MEINE HARDWARE DURCHBRENNEN LASSEN! 
<@Wabz> nein, ich hab dir gesagt, wie man sie durchbrennen lässt 
<@Wabz> du hast es gemacht 
<Feeks> du arschloc... ich hasse dich!!

omg lol


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Naja........


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

grad eben, mit nem kumpel von mir:

[22:12] Gentleman: hi
[22:13] Gentleman: was hats denn mit dem kwickbild auf sich mit dem stuhl auf dem auto?

[22:14] Ich: kp... als ich morgends dran vorbei lief dacht ich, es nicht real
[22:15] Ich: als ich dann aber ufgewacht bin u. des bild sah, war ich schon etwas verblufft

[22:15] Gentleman: wtf?
[22:15] Gentleman: noch mal ganz langsam^^

[22:17] Ich: ich war ja an dem abend mit juli, bidle usw. auf on the rockx
[22:17] Ich: bis morgends um6e
[22:17] Ich: um 6e
[22:17] Ich: wir natürlich en bissel was gtrunken gehabt
[22:18] Ich: trotzdem blieb ich ein sturrkopf und wollte nach hause laufen...
[22:18] Ich: gesagt getan
[22:19] Ich: als ich dann den stuhl aufem autodach sah, dachte ich es liegt nich restalkohol der sich noch in meinem blut befand u. hab en bild gemacht, weil ich i-wie nicht glauben konnte was ich gesehen hab
[22:19] Ich: dann bin nach hause gelaufen u. hab mich 1stmal ins bett gelegt
[22:19] Ich: als ich dann die bilder am pc anschaute
[22:19] Ich: war das dabei u. ich verwundert

[22:20] Gentleman: xDDDDD
[22:20] Gentleman: wie krass
[22:20] Gentleman: des isch scho ne ganz schön schräge geschichte^^

[22:20] Ich: das müsste bei dir ganz in der nähe gewesen sein

[22:20] Gentleman: ja aben^^
[22:20] Gentleman: *eben

[22:20] Ich: noch nie gesehn?

[22:22] Gentleman: wtf??



Bild, damit ihr es versteh gibts im anhang:


----------



## Kampfschnecke (24. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<Chicalica> hey! 
<TrD> ...hi? 
<TrD>  wer bist du? 
<Chicalica> Jessica, Ich hab dein Profil im Schuelervz gesehen 
<Chicalica> du bist süß 
<TrD>  äh, danke 
<Chicalica>  
<TrD>  hey, Jessica, mich nervt son mädchen, das ich gar nicht kenn 
<TrD>  wie werd ich sie los, kannst du mir helfen? 
<Chicalica> klar, sag ihr irgendeine entschuldigung wie "Meine Mutter ist grad stocksauer auf mich" oder so 
<TrD>  oh alles klar, danke! 
<TrD>  Ich muss off 
<TrD>  Meine Mutter ist grad stocksauer auf mich 
<TrD>  cu


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hast du ka**e an der spitze warste in der falschen ritze... XD


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Doney schrieb:


> hast du ka**e an der spitze warste in der falschen ritze... XD


 Ferkel


     In der Entbindungsstation: Das Kind ist schwarz, semmelblonde Ostfriesenhaare, chinesische Augen! Sagt die Hebamme zur Mutter: "Wissen Sie, es geht mich ja nichts an, aber an Ihrer Stelle wäre ich in Zukunft beim Gruppensex vorsichtiger!" Die junge Mutter grinst: "Was heißt hier vorsichtiger? Sie können froh sein, dass der nicht auch noch bellt!"


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wer is hier ferkel... wohl eher du ^^


----------



## Kampfschnecke (24. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

<Stingray> Ey vorhin in der Kirche  
<Stingray> Pastorin: "Sammelt das was ihr vor Gott loswerden wollt ...." 
<Stingray> "und jetzt lasst es los!" 
<Stingray> alle schweigen, ganz still in der Kirche 
<Stingray> dann lässt einer in der dritten Reihe übelst einen Fahren  
<Stingray> Die gesamte Kirche hat gelacht, bis auf die Pastorin, 
<Stingray> Die fands nich ganz so witzig


----------



## bobby (30. September 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt in die Apotheke und fragt: "Haben Sie etwas Zucker?" Der Apotheker geht nach hinten und kommt mit einem Beutel Zucker wieder. "Haben Sie vielleicht auch einen Löffel?", fragt der Mann. Der Apotheker langt unter die Theke und holt einen Löffel hervor. Der Mann holt einen Löffel voll Zucker aus dem Beutel, zieht ein kleines Fläschchen aus der Tasche und träufelt vorsichtig zwanzig Tropfen auf den Zucker. "Probieren Sie doch mal", sagt er zum Apotheker. Der probiert den beträufelten Zucker und fragt: "Und was soll das jetzt bedeuten?" "Ach, nichts weiter, mein Arzt hat zu mir gesagt: Gehen Sie in die Apotheke und lassen Sie Ihren Urin auf Zucker testen..."


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

-die nacht ist kalt, glaubst draußen auch?

-wennst heute eine semmel willst, mußt morgen kommen!

-mädchen kommt von märchen, alles erlogen!


----------



## xyxoo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ach du je, da denke ich mir mal was ganz blödes aus das hier zu diesem  Thema passt. Also ein Antiwitz, der super alt ist.

Alle schauen auf das brennende Haus, nur Klaus, der schaut raus.


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hier mal zur abwechslumg ne unlogiche rätselaufgabe

ein schfiff fährt in 27 tagen von Tokyo nach new york
das schiff ist 180 m lang
es ist 37 m breit
der motor hat eine stärke von 30000PS
es fährt eine durschschnittsggeschwindigkeit von 12,37 knoten
die besatztung beträgt 380 mann
WIE ALT IST DER KAPITÄN???


EDIT:wer das anhand der daten ausrechnen kann macht das unmögliche möglisch oder arbeitet bei toyota


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^da fehlt der erste Satz --
stell dir vor du bist kapitän und dein Schiff...usw

man ist der alt


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Lol, durch das Fehlen des ersten Satzes geht halt der Witz verloren


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sry ich hatte den net mehr so genau im kopf...asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heitßt der Türksiche sexualminister?
-Ailfickdusiemir



Wie heißt ein Chienesischer Dieb?
-Lang Fing

Wie heißt ein Chienesischer Polizist?
-Lang Finf Fang

Wie heißt ein Chienesischer Polizeihund?
-Lang Fing Fang Wau Wau



sobald ich wieder weiß wie der Chienesischer Sexualmister heißt Editier ich es hier rein...


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der heißt:
Schwengdeideng.

Was heißt Oberschenkelhalsbruch auf chinesisch?
Knickiknackinahbeisacki


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Stimmt^^^

Wie heißt der Chinesische Lebensmittelminister?
-Pu Ding

Wie heißt der Chinesische Vrekehrsminister?
- Um Lei Tung


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja, sicher und Dödel heißt Mei Ding und teure Nutte heißt Fu Zeng.


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zufällig beim googeln gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^^^^^


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie werden heute eigentlich Kinder gezeugt? 
>>Gebärmutter anklicken. - Kind downloaden.<<


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der is gut^^


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vollbesetzte Straßenbahn: Alles steht Bauch an Bauch, Rücken an Rücken. Einer jungen Frau im Minirock ist das sichtlich unangenehm. Da sagt ein hinter ihr stehender Bauarbeiter zu ihr: 'Entschuldigung, was Sie da so ins Kreuz drückt, ist mein Wochenlohn, ich habe heute leider nur Hartgeld bekommen.' - 'Ihr Hartgeld stört mich nicht, aber wie können Sie mir die Lohnerhöhung seit der letzten Haltestelle erklären?'


----------



## Nickles (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nee eigentlich nicht xD

Edit: das galt für post nr: 687


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nickles schrieb:


> nee eigentlich nicht xD
> 
> Edit: das galt für post nr: 687


Dito.


----------



## Opheliac (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
> Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
> Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"



 Der ist geil


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Features von Windows 95: 
Multitasking: Jetzt ist es möglich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig abstürzen zu lassen Microsoft 
Network: Rede mit anderen Leuten über Deine Windows95-Absturz-Erfahrungen 
Multimedia: Jetzt gibt es Systemabstürze mit viel Grafik und Sound 
Kompatibel: Es kann auch Deine alten Windows 3.11 Programme abstürzen lassen


----------



## Opheliac (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein junger Mann geht mit seinem Mädchen an den Weiden seines Vaters entlang spazieren. Da bespringt gerade ein Stier eine Kuh.
Säuselt er ihr ins Ohr: "Das möchte ich jetzt auch gerne."
Darauf Sie: "Kannst Du doch, sind doch Eure Kühe!"


----------



## exoRR (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Doney: Das hast du von Stupidedia^^ (ich liebe die seite)


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum  wird windows vista imer mit einer packung snickers verkauft????

-snickers! falls es mal wieder länger dauert


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> warum  wird windows vista imer mit einer packung snickers verkauft????
> 
> -snickers! falls es mal wieder länger dauert



hahahah der war gaiiil


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



exoRR schrieb:


> @Doney: Das hast du von Stupidedia^^ (ich liebe die seite)



echt? eigentlich woanders her... kann aber gut sein dasses da auch steht 

hier ein anderer

Ein Spanischlehrer erklärte seiner Klasse dass im Spanischen, anders als im Englischen, die Nomen entweder männlich oder weiblich sind. "House" zum Beispiel, ist weiblich: "la casa", "Bleistift" wiederum, ist männlich: "el lapiz."

Ein Student fragte, "Welchen Genus hat Computer?" Anstatt einer Antwort teilte der Lehrer die Klasse in zwei Gruppen, Frauen und Männer und beauftragte sie, selber zu überlegen, ob "computer" männlich oder weiblich sei. Jede Gruppe sollte dazu vier Gründe nennen, die ihre Ansicht unterstützte.

Die Männergruppe entschied "computer" sollte definitiv weiblichen Geschlechts sein ("la computadora"), weil:


Niemand außer dem "Erfinder" versteht die innere Logik;
Die ursprüngliche Sprache, die Computer benutzen, um sich mit anderen Computern zu verständigen, ist für niemanden sonst zu verstehen;
Auch die klitzekleinsten Fehler werden im Langzeitgedächtnis gespeichert und für späteren "Gebrauch" aufgehoben.
Sobald du dich zu einer /m Computer "bekannt" hast, stellst du fest, dass du mindestens die Hälfte deines Gehalts für Zubehör ausgeben musst.
(Jetzt wird es noch besser...!!!)

Die Frauengruppe dagegen entschied, dass Computer männlich sein sollte ("el computador"), weil:


Um überhaupt irgendetwas damit zu machen, muss man den Computer "anmachen";
Sie haben eine Menge "auf dem Kasten", aber können trotzdem nicht selber denken;
Sie sollen dir eigentlich bei der Lösung von Problemen helfen, aber die Hälfte der Zeit SIND sie das Problem.
Sobald du dich für einen entschieden hast, musst du feststellen, dass du, wenn du nur etwas länger gewartet hättest, ein besseres Modell hättest bekommen können.
Die Frauen gewannen!!

buh!!!!


----------



## Bone2212 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Immer häufiger kommt ein fremder Mann zu Mami und die beiden verschwinden im Schlafzimmer. Eines Tages versteckt sich der 8-jährige Sohn im Kleiderschrank, um zu beobachten, was die beiden so machen. Auf einmal kommt der Ehemann überraschend nach Hause. Vor Schreck versteckt die Frau den Liebhaber ebenfalls in diesem Schrank.

Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin."
Der Mann flüstert: "Stimmt."
Der Sohn: "Ich habe einen Fußball."
Der Mann: "Schön für dich."
Der Sohn: "Willst du den kaufen?"
Der Mann: "Nee, vielen Dank."
Der Sohn: "Mein Vater ist draußen."
Der Mann: "OK, wie viel?"
Der Sohn: "250 EUR."

In den nächsten Wochen passiert es noch mal, dass der Sohn und der Liebhaber im gleichen Schrank enden.

Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin."
Der Mann: "Stimmt."
Der Sohn: "Ich habe Turnschuhe."
Der Mann (in Erinnerung gedanklich seufzend): "Wie viel?"
Der Sohn: "500 EUR."

Nach ein paar Tagen sagt der Vater zu seinem Sohn: "Nimm deine Fußballsachen und lass uns eine Runde spielen."

Der Sohn: "Geht nicht, habe alles verkauft."
Der Vater: "Für wie viel?"
Der Sohn: "750 EUR."

Der Vater: "Es ist unglaublich, wie du deine Freunde betrügst. Das ist viel mehr, als die Sachen jemals gekostet haben. Ich werde dich zum Beichten in die Kirche bringen."

Der Vater bringt seinen Sohn in die Kirche zur Beichte, setzt ihn in den Beichtstuhl und schließt die Tür.

Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin."
Der Pfarrer: "Hör auf mit der S*****e!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Oh mann^^^


----------



## computertod (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was passiert, wenn man 3x durch die Führerscheinprüfung fällt?
Man bekommt ein Holländisches Kennzeichen.

hab ich von nem Kumpel


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



computertod schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man 3x durch die Führerscheinprüfung fällt?
> Man bekommt ein Holländisches Kennzeichen.
> 
> hab ich von nem Kumpel




Das Gibt es wirklich ist also kein Witz sondern Tatsache....


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Das Gibt es wirklich ist also kein Witzt.
> 
> Bei Roller Kennzeichen kann man die in Holland für 5€ Kaufen und so Herrchen die Gesetzte für Holländer da in Holland kein Führerschein gebraucht wird und weder ein Helm.
> 
> Man brauch jedicklich ein Wohnsitz in Holland


Sorry, aber der Satz ist unlesbar.
Schon mal was von Interpunktion gehört?


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat ein Mann ohne Beine

>>ERDNÜSSE... lol<<


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht eine Blondine wenn der Computer brennt?




Sie drückt die löschtaste .


muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Eine Blondine verdächtigt ihren Freund der Untreue und überrascht ihn zuhause im Bett mit einer anderen. Sie zieht eine Pistole und will ihn erschießen, doch plötzlich überwältigt sie die Traurigkeit und sie hält sich die Kanone an den eigenen Kopf. Ihr Freund ruft noch. "Tu es nicht!" Aber sie antwortet nur: "Halts Maul, Du bist als nächster dran."

muahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

du bist soooooooooooooooo grausam ^^


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum liegen Blondinen breitbeinig am Meer? Weil
sie auf die Seezungen warten!...



muahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Satz ist unlesbar.
> Schon mal was von Interpunktion gehört?




nö erklär mal


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> nö erklär mal


Ist egal.
Mittlerweile hab ich deinen Satz verstanden.
Da hat bei herrschen das „s“ gefehlt, und deswegen hab ichs nicht kapiert


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist egal.
> Mittlerweile hab ich deinen Satz verstanden.
> Da hat bei herrschen das „s“ gefehlt, und deswegen hab ichs nicht kapiert




Soll ich jetzt im Duden Nachschlagen?

aber dann erklärst du mir was der Unterschied zwischen 

Tranc;und  Ekstase  ist ich kapiert das iwie nicht


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt im Duden Nachschlagen?
> 
> aber dann erklärst du mir was der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> Tranc;und  Ekstase  ist ich kapiert das iwie nicht


Interpunktion = Zeichensetzung, also Punkt, Komma, Fragezeichen etc. setzen

Ekstase:
Ich zitiere: „Die Ekstase  bezeichnet eine Zustandsveränderung des Bewusstseins zu gleichermaßen höchster Hingabe und höchstem Aufnahmevermögen.“
* 
*Trance:
Zitat: „Unter einer Tranceversteht man einen Bewusstseinszustand, der durch hochgradig eingeengte Aufmerksamkeit oder durch stark herabgesetzte Wachheit gekennzeichnet ist.“


----------



## Doney (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Interpunktion = Zeichensetzung, also Punkt, Komma, Fragezeichen etc. setzen
> 
> Ekstase:
> Ich zitiere: „Die Ekstase  bezeichnet eine Zustandsveränderung des Bewusstseins zu gleichermaßen höchster Hingabe und höchstem Aufnahmevermögen.“
> ...



eure witze sind iwie gar nich witzig


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Heute aus der Schule:

Florian kommt mit seinem Taschenrechner nicht zurecht, dann hilft ihm der Lehrer.
Lehrer: Wo ist denn dein PI? 
Florian Weiß ich nicht.
Lehrer: Ahh hier, du musst erst auf "shift" drücken.
Florian: Welches Schiff?

Alter so wie das im Unterricht rübergekommen is, das war so Gaiiil.


Neues von Florian:

Lehrer: So macht mal die Aufgabe Nr. 5, aber schätzt davor, ob ihr die Gold, Kupfer, Glaskugel und Styroporkugel noch tragen könntet.

Florian: Was ist Styropor?

Der Lehrer geht in den Materialraum und holt ein stück Styropor und wirft es Florian auf den Tisch.

Florian: Ahh das kenn ich.


Das war auch so Gaiil


----------



## Doney (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

PI? oO 
shift? oO

was hab ihr für taschenrechner? kein normaler GTR oder? ein CAS?


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

TI Voyage 200 rockt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Doney schrieb:


> PI? oO
> shift? oO
> 
> was hab ihr für taschenrechner? kein normaler GTR oder? ein CAS?



PI = 3,14   Wie würdest du des im PC schreiben?

shift   ist halt bei seinem veralteten Gerät, die "2ndF" Taste


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kommt ein mann in die bäckerei, er sagt: "ich hätte gern 99 brötchen."
fragt der bäcker: "warum nicht gleich 100?"
fragt der mann: "100? wer soll die denn alle essen?"


----------



## Xyrian (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Andere Variante:

"Ich hätte gerne 100 Brötchen"
"Nehmen Sie doch 99, dann haben sie 30 Cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"


----------



## Opheliac (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt in die Apotheke und verlangt vom
Apotheker ein Kondom.
Stolz erzählt er ihm: “Heute Abend bin ich bei
meiner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen, danach
läuft bestimmt noch was!”
Nach zehn Minuten kommt er wieder und sagt: “Ich
hätte gerne noch ein Kondom, grad hab ich von nem
Kumpel erfahren das die Mutter meiner Freundin ne
richtige S******* ist und es mit jedem macht! Ich
schätze mal da geht heut Abend auch noch so
einiges.”
Er bekommt das Kondom und geht…
Abends dann bei seiner Freundin schaut er den
ganzen Abend vor sich auf den Teller, und redet
kein Wort mit den Eltern von ihr.
Entrüstet sagt sie: “Wenn ich gewusst hätte das
du so unfreundlich bist, dann hätte ich dich
nicht eingeladen.”
Darauf erwidert er: “Hätte ich gewusst, dass dein
Vater Apotheker ist, dann wäre ich auch nicht
gekommen!” 

Die Liebenden umarmen sich glücklich und erschöpft unter der Bettdecke. Die Frau hebt den Kopf und sagt: “Schnell! Ins Badezimmer! Mein Mann kommt!”
Der Liebhaber rennt ins Badezimmer und sie versteckt seine Kleidung unter dem Bett. Als sie gerade wieder zurück rollt, kommt ihr Mann rein.
“Was machst Du da nackt auf dem Bett?”
“Ich habe mich schon mal für Dich ausgezogen, weil ich so große Lust auf Dich habe.”
Der Mann sagt: “Ich muss nur schnell pinkeln, dann bin ich bei Dir.”
Die Frau gerät in Panik, weiß aber nichts zu sagen, das ihren Mann aufhalten könnte.
Der Mann öffnet die Badezimmertür und findet einen nackten Mann, der, ihn nicht beachtend, mehrmals in die Luft klatscht. “Was machen Sie da?” fragt er.
“Ich bin der Kammerjäger und soll mich um Ihr Mottenproblem kümmern.”
“Aber Sie sind ja ganz nackt!”
Der Liebhaber sieht an sich runter und sagt erstaunt: “Diese kleinen Bastarde!”


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Morgens halb 10 in Polen, wo ist mein Knoppers?


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Morgens halb 10 in Polen, wo ist mein Knoppers?



zu geil


----------



## TheOnLY (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann mit nur 3 Haaren zum Frisör.
Frisör: Wie hätten sie es denn gern?
Mann: Eins links, eins rechts und den Rest wild durcheinander.


Treffen sich 2 Milchflaschen.
die eine zur anderen: "schönes Wetter heute, oder?"
darauf die andere: "lass mich in Ruhe. Ich bin sauer."


----------



## Silvecio (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Wenn jemand 2 Kühe hat..................*


 Der *Kommunist* : Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Ihr Nachbar keine. Die Regierung beschlagnahmt beide Kühe und verkauft Ihnen die Milch. Sie stehen stundenlang für die Milch an. Sie ist sauer


 Der *Sozialist*: Sie beitzen 2 Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung nimmt Ihnen eine ab und gibt sie Ihrem Nachbarn. Sie werden gezwungen, eine Genossenschaft zu gründen, um ihrem Nachbarn bei der Tierhaltung zu helfen.


 Der *Sozialdemokrat*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie fühlen sich schuldig, weil Sie erfolgreich arbeiten. Sie wählen Leute in die Regierung, die Ihre Kühe besteuern. Das zwingt Sie, eine Kuh zu verkaufen, um die Steuern bezahlen zu könne. Die Leute, die sie gewählt haben, nehmen das Geld, kaufen eine Kuh und geben diese Ihrem Nachbarn. Sie fühlen sich rechtschaffen. Udo Lindenberg singt für Sie.


 Der *Christdemokrat*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie behalten eine und schenken Ihrem Nachbarn die andere. Dannach bereuen Sie es.


 Der *Freidemokrat*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Ihr Nachbar keine. Na und ?
 

*EU-Bürokratie*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Die EU nimmt ihnen beide ab, tötet eine, melkt die andere, bezahlt Ihnen eine Entschädigung aus dem Verkaufserlös der Milch und schüttet diese dann in die Nordsee.
 

*US-Unternehmen*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und leasen sie zurück. Sie gründen eine Aktiengesellschaft. Sie zwingen beide Kühe, das Vierfache der Milch zu geben. Sie wundern sich als eine tot umfällt. Sie geben eine Presseerklärungheraus, in der Sie erklären, Sie hätten die Kosten um 50% gesenkt. Ihre Aktien steigen.
 

*Französisches Unternehmen*: Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Sie streiken, weil sie 3 Kühe haben wollen. Sie gehen Mittagessen. Das Leben ist schön.
 

*Italienisches Unternehmen:* Sie besitzen 2 Kühe, aber wissen nicht, wo sie sind. Während sie sie suchen, sehen sie eine schöne Frau. Sie machen Mittagspause. Das Leben ist schön.
 

*Japanischen Unternehmen:* Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik erreichen sie, dass die Tiere auf ein zehntel ihrer ursprünglichen Größe reduziert werden und das zwanzigfache an Milch geben. Jetzt kreieren sie einen cleveren Kuh-Cartoon, nennen Ihn Kuhkimon und vermarkten ihn weltweit.
 

*Deutsche Unternehmen: *Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik werden die Tiere Re-Designed, so dass sie alle blond sind, eine Menge Bier saufen,Milch von höchster Qualität geben und 160 KM/h laufen können. Leider fordern die Kühe 13 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr.
 

*Russisches Unternehmen*: - Sie sehen 5 Kühe, trinken weiter Vodka, zählen erneut und kommen auf 40 Kühe, erfreut zählen Sie nochmals, kommen aber nur auf 12 Kühe, enttäuscht lassen Sie das Zählen und öffnen die nächste Flasche, die Mafia kommt vorbei und nimmt Ihnen beide Kühe weg.


*Britisches Unternehmen:* Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Beide sind wahnsinnig.


*Kapitalist:* Sie besitzen 2 Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und kaufen einen Bullen, um eine Herde zu züchten.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein kleiner Junge ganz aufgeregt zur Mutter. "Du, Mama, ich habe gerade den Papa mit der Nachbarin gesehen: Erst hat sie ihn geküsst, dann hat er sie geküsst und dann ist sie ihm an die Hose."
Die Mutter unterbricht das Kind und sagt: "Erzähle das heute Abend auf Papas Geburtstagsfeier, o.k.?"
Es ist abends, alle Gäste sind da und der Kleine legt los: "Papa, ich habe dich heute mit der Nachbarin gesehen! Erst hat sie dich geküsst, dann hast du sie geküsst, dann ist sie dir an die Hose gegangen und dann, ähm, ach, Mama, wie heißt das Ding, das du immer im Mund hast, wenn Onkel Erwin kommt?"

Der eine Freund zum anderen: "Ich weiß noch genau, es war ein Sommertag wie dieser. Wir lagen zusammen unter einem Baume, der ganz allein auf einem weiten vollen Weizenfeld stand. Ich flüsterte ihr kleine Sauereien ins Ohr und sie knabberte an meinen Öhrchen. Es war einfach Liebe. Wahre Liebe. Irgendwann war es so weit, ich konnte nicht anders und nahm sie von hinten."
Der Freund: "Und was sagte sie?"
"Mähä-ä-ä-ä-ä"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

(16:49:59)Ich: sers
(16:50:10)Er: ses                                
(16:50:19)Ich: kennst du ne möglichkeit ne Türklinke unter Strom zu setztene?
(16:50:37)Er: Türklinie? 
(16:50:54)Er: du willst nen ******* aufm Strich grillen??? 
(16:50:57)Ich: nein klinke
(16:51:09)Er: loool
(16:51:10)Er: xD


----------



## nemetona (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Flenor Eldar,
ich denke der Quatsch mit der Türklinke unter Strom sollte nun ein Ende finden.
Bei solchen Spielereien mit elektrischer Spannung durch "nicht Fachkräfte" entehen schnell ernsthafe Verletzungen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

jetzt kommt der kürzeste witz der welt:

...is schon vorbei.


----------



## Opheliac (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Papi kommt abends nach Hause, da rennt ihm sein kleiner Sohn Fritz entgegen.
Fritz: "Papi, Papi, Mutti ist heute fast gestorben!"
Papi: "Wie meinst du denn das?"
Fritz: "Na, sie lag auf dem Boden und schrie: Oh Gott, ich komme! Oh Gott, ich komme! Aber zum Glück lag der Briefträger auf ihr und hat sie festgehalten!"

Ein kleiner Junge ist mit seiner Mutter im Zoo. Bei den Elefanten guckt er ganz interessiert: "Du Mutti, was ist das dort?", "Du meinst den Rüssel!", "Nein dort.", "Die Stosszähne!", "Nein, dort zwischen den Beinen!", "Äh, das ist nichts!"
Eine Woche später geht der Vater mit dem Kleinen in den Zoo. Natürlich geht es schnurstracks zum Elefantengehege: "Du Papi, was ist das dort?", "Du meinst den Rüssel!", "Nein dort.", "Die Stosszähne!", "Nein, dort zwischen den Beinen!", "Das ist das Geschlechtsteil des Elefanten!", "Aber Mutti hat letzte Woche gesagt, das wäre nichts!" Da lächelt der Papi selbstgefällig und meint: "Na ja, Mutti ist eben verwöhnt."


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Opheliac:


----------



## Opheliac (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Frauen beim Kaffeeklatsch. Fragt die eine: "Sagst du deinem Mann jedes Mal, wenn du einen Orgasmus hast?" "Ach nein, weißt du, er mag es nicht, wenn ich ihn zu oft im Büro anrufe?"

Drei Frauen unterhalten sich im Resturant: Sagt die Erste: "Italiener sind einfach die besten Liebhaber." daruf die Zweite: "Also da muss ich Dir aber widersprechen, ich habe festgestellt das Indianer viel besser sind als Italiener." daruf die Dritte: "Ich weiss nicht ob Ihr schon mal nen Polen ausprobiert habt, aber ich halte die fuer die besten Liebhaber der Welt." Am Nachbartisch steht ein Mann auf, geht zu den Damen und sagt: "Guten Tag meine Damen, darf ich mich vorstellen, mein Name ist Luigi Winnetou Koslowski"


----------



## Opheliac (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Lehrerin fragt im Biologieunterricht: "Liebe Kinder, was ist weiß und hat zwei Beine?" Meldet sich die kleine Eva: "Ein Huhn." Lehrerin: "Richtig, liebe Kinder, sehr gut. Es könnte aber auch eine Gans sein! Und was ist das: Es ist schwarz und hat vier Beine?" Schüler: "Ein Hund." Lehrerin: "Richtig, liebe Kinder, sehr gut. Es könnte aber auch eine Katze sein."
Fragt klein Fritzchen: "Frau Lehrerin, was ist hart und trocken wenn man es reinsteckt und klein und glitschig wenn man es rausnimmt?" Daraufhin bekommt Fritzchen von der Lehrerin eine geknallt.
Fritzchen: "Richtig, Frau Lehrerin, sehr gut. Es könnte aber auch ein Kaugummi sein!"

Bei einem Vaterschaftsprozess.Die Klägerin erscheint zum Gerichtstermin in der Begleitung ihrer besten Freundin. Als das Verfahren beginnt, erspäht der Richter die ihm fremde Person und fragt die junge Dame: "Haben Sie auch eine Ladung bekommen, Fräulein?" "Nein, nein, Euerer Ehren", flüstert die Freundin mit hochrotem Kopf, "mich hat der Angeklagte nur ein bisschen befummelt."


----------



## -NTB- (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Blinde auf einer Bank,
> der eine Nießt,
> der andere sagt:
> mach mir auch mal ein Bier auf!



pervers


----------



## bobby (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich 2 Spanner, sagt der eine zum anderen: "Was machst Du heute Abend?"
Sagt der andere: "Mal schaun!"


2 Magnete unterhalten sich. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Du, ich weiß gar nicht, was ich heute anziehen soll!"

Die Polizei hat einen Sarg gefunden; man hat ihn allerdings noch nicht
aufbekommen. Jetzt vermutet man, dass ein Zuhälter drinliegt...


----------



## Opheliac (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein 80jähriger möchte mal wieder mit seiner Frau schlafen. Als er gerade loslegen will, sagt diese: "Moment, nicht ohne Kondom!" Der antwortet verdutzt: "Warum, in deinem Alter bekommst Du doch keine Kinder mehr!" diese: "Aber vielleicht Salmonellen, bei den alten Eiern!"


"Papa, Papa, darf ich mal zum Bungee Jumping?"
"Nein! Dein Leben hat schon mit einem kaputten Gummi begonnen, es soll nicht auch noch so enden!"


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Junge geht zur Pizzeria und bestellt eine Salamipizza zum mitnehmen. 
Da fragt der Mann den Jungen: "Soll ich sie dir in 4 Stücke oder in 8 Stücke zerteilen?" 
Darauf der Junge: "Lieber in 4...8 Stücke schaffe ich doch nie!"


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



ColaFreaqii schrieb:


> Ein Junge geht zur Pizzeria und bestellt eine Salamipizza zum mitnehmen.
> Da fragt der Mann den Jungen: "Soll ich sie dir in 4 Stücke oder in 8 Stücke zerteilen?"
> Darauf der Junge: "Lieber in 4...8 Stücke schaffe ich doch nie!"



Klingt eher nach einem Blondinenwitz.


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Two-Face: Ich habe den Witz aber schonmal i-wo gelesen und da war er mit einem kleinen Jungen...


----------



## Justin Bieber (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> "Papa, Papa, darf ich mal zum Bungee Jumping?"
> "Nein! Dein Leben hat schon mit einem kaputten Gummi begonnen, es soll nicht auch noch so enden!"




loool


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

alle kinder gehen am parkenden auto vorbei, nur nicht gunther, der liegt nämlich drunter...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> alle kinder gehen am parkenden auto vorbei, nur nicht gunther, der liegt nämlich drunter...


 Ich kenn den so:

Alle Kinder sitzen im Bus, nur nicht Gunter, denn der liegt drunter

Dann gibt es noch:

Alle Kinder bleiben vor der Klippe stehen, nur nicht Peter der geht noch 1 meter.

Alle Kinder schauen auf das brennende Haus, nur nicht Klaus, denn der schaut raus.

Allen Kindern steigt das Wasser bis zum Hals, nur nicht Reiner, denn der ist kleiner.
Alle Kinder laufen weg, nur nicht Renate, die fängt die Granate. 


Wenn ein Panzer um die Ecke kommt:

Alle Kinder laufen weg, nur nicht Anette die klebt an der Kette.


----------



## Steinhammer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Xyrian (2. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich kenn den so:
> 
> Alle Kinder sitzen im Bus, nur nicht Gunter, denn der liegt drunter
> 
> ...



Alle Kinder rennen aus dem brennenden Kino, nur nicht Abdul, der hängt im Klappstuhl

Alle Kinder stehen grade, nur nicht Lisa, die kommt aus Pisa

Alle Kinder fahren gern Auto, nur nicht Jürgen, der muss würgen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Alle Kinder rennen aus dem brennenden Kino, nur nicht Abdul, der hängt im Klappstuhl
> 
> Alle Kinder stehen grade, nur nicht Lisa, die kommt aus Pisa
> 
> Alle Kinder fahren gern Auto, nur nicht Jürgen, der muss würgen



haha nur da stirbt keiner xD


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Osama bin Laden´s Familie:

Osama bin Laden

Achmed bin Einkaufszentrum

Ayse bin Markt


Cousin aus Deutschland:

Volker bin Netto


----------



## nulchking (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Pferd in den Blumenladen, fragt es:
Haben sie Margeriten?


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> *hust* Mehr Witze, weniger Spam!
> 
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bungeejumping und Tennis?
> ...



wenn das seil die richtige länge hat kann man beim bungee auch mehrmals aufschlagen...


hier ein etwas unsozialer den ich aber komisch finde:

warum haben frauen sechs lippen?

>>zwei um schei.ße zu labern und 4 ums wieder gut zu machen <<


----------



## Dustin91 (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie findet man heraus ob die Frau oder der Hund der bessere Freund des Mannes ist?



Man sperrt beide für 1 h in den Kofferraum und schaut wer sich mehr freut, wenn man den Kofferraum wieder öffnet


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wie findet man bei einer frau den bauchnabel


man fährt mit dem finger den rücken hinunter und wenn er das dritte mal einrastet hat man ihn


----------



## Dustin91 (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Adam und Eva hatten das erste mal Sex.

Danach geht Eva zum Fluss und wäscht sich.

Gott sieht das, und denkt sich:"So eine *******, den Gestank krieg ich nie mehr aus den Fischen raus"


----------



## Opheliac (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Einer Nonnegeht es schon seit Tage komisch. Also geht auch sie zum Arzt. Nach Erklärung ihrer Probleme schlägt der Doktor eine Generaluntersuchung vor. Eine halbe Stunde später ist diese beendet.
Die Nonne: "Und, Herr Doktor, was hab ich?"
Der Doktor: "Ja gute Frau, wie soll ich es sagen, sie sind schwanger!"
Die Nonne: "Mmmh, da können sie mal sehen was die Leute so alles in der Kirche an die Kerzen schmieren."

Gerd kommt im Hotel an den Fruehstueckstisch mit einem blauen Auge. Fragt Harald: "Wer hat Dir denn dieses Ding verpasst?" "Das Zimmermaedchen - Sie kam heute frueh in mein Zimmer und sagte sie habe eine neue Stellung, da habe ich nur gefragt, ob sie denn auch die Tuere abgeschlossen haette!"


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

In einer stürmigen Nacht kämpft sich eine Nonne ihren Weg durch die Straßen.
Der Wind ist so stark, daß sie in ihrem Mantel fast davongeweht wird.
Ein Betrunkener torkelt ihr entgegen, bleibt vor ihr stehen, und haut ihr volle Lotte eine ins Gesicht.
Die Nonne liegt natürlich sofort flach, worauf der Besoffene lallt:
"Zu langsam, Batman!"


----------



## Opheliac (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Anruf bei der Polizei: "Hilfe, in unserem Nonnenkloster gab es eine Vergewaltigung!"
"Ist ja schrecklich, wer wurde denn vergewaltigt?"
"Der Briefträger..."

Drei Frauen, eine Verlobte, eine Verheiratete und eine Geliebte chatten über ihre Beziehungen und beschließen ihre Männer zum Staunen zu bringen. In dieser Nacht wollen sie alle drei SM-mäßig Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe und eine Maske über den Augen tragen. Nach einigen Tagen chatten sie wieder. 
Die Verlobte schreibt: In der Nacht als mein Freund heim kam, fand er mich in Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhen und Maske. Er sagte: "Du bist die Frau meines Lebens, ich liebe Dich...wir machen jede Nacht lang Liebe."
Die Geliebte schreibt: Oh ja! Wir trafen uns in seinem Büro. Ich trug ein Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen und einen Regenmantel. Als ich den Mantel öffnete sagte er kein Wort. Wir hatten nur wilde Liebe die ganze Nacht.
Die Verheiratete schreibt: In der letzten Nacht schickte ich die Kinder zu meiner Mutter. Ich war bereit: Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen und einen Regenmantel. Als mein Mann von der Arbeit heim kam, griff er zur Bierflasche und zur Fernbedienung des Fernsehers und sagte: "Hey Batman, was gibt's zu Essen?"


----------



## Ordeal (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Doney schrieb:


> wie findet man bei einer frau den bauchnabel
> 
> 
> man fährt mit dem finger den rücken hinunter und wenn er das dritte mal einrastet hat man ihn



müsste es nicht das 4. Mal sein?



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Ordeal schrieb:


> müsste es nicht das 4. Mal sein?



Lass mich raten... : Single?


----------



## Opheliac (4. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Lass mich raten... : Single?


Der war gut.



Ordeal schrieb:


> müsste es nicht das 4. Mal sein?


Ich hau mich weg.

Auf einem Emanzen-Kongress in Österreich:

Frauen verraten Tricks,
wie sie ihre Männer erziehen.

1. Brigitte aus Österreich:

Also, ich sage zu meinem Peter:
"Peter ich werde dir deine Hemden nicht
mehr bügeln!"
Ich sehe am 1.Tag nichts,
ich sehe am 2.Tag nichts,
am 3. Tag, siehe da, er bügelt seine Hemden.

* Rasender Beifall der
Kongressteilnehmerinnen.

2. Yvonne aus Paris:

Isch sage zu meinem Jean:
"Jean, isch nix mehr pütz die
Clo!"
Isch sehe 1.Tag nix,
isch sehe 2.Tag nix,
am 3. Tag, voilá, er pütz die toilet.

* Rasender Beifall.

3. Nun kommt Fatima aus Istanbul:

Ich sag zu Achmed:
"Achmed, ich nix mehr koch."
Ich sehe 1. Tag nix,
ich sehe 2. Tag nix,
ich sehe 3. Tag wieder ein bisschen mit
linke Auge...


----------



## Ahab (5. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Zyklop zum Augearzt

oder...

Treffen sich zwei jäger. der eine: "Du ich hab gestern deine frau getroffen!" darauf der zweite: "Waidmannsdank!"


----------



## Feuerreiter (5. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Hochhäuser sitzen im Keller und hacken Benzin. Wieviele Eier sind im Nest? Drei, denn Joghurt hat keine Gräten.



Zwei Möwen sitzen auf einer Bank. Die eine fliegt weg. Die andere heißt Hans.


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Opheliac
ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung ein Witz über Deutsche zu machen?


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Opheliac
> ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung ein Witz über Deutsche zu machen?


Was glaubst du, wie oft ich mir das in diesem Thread schon gedacht habe, aber man darf nicht alles persönlich nehmen. Manche Witze "leben" eben nur durch das Einsetzen gewisser Nationalitäten und eine Beleidigung ist es ja nicht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (5. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Opheliac
> ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung ein Witz über Deutsche zu machen?


Sorry wollte damit keinen auf die Füße treten. Dann halt was anderes.

Ein Mann kommt ins Arbeitsamt und sagt: "Ich bin Rheinschiffer und suche Arbeit."Der Sachbearbeiter hält ihm einen Becher hin und erwidert: "Dann zeigen sie doch mal was sie können!"

Ein Politiker aus dem Westen befindet sich auf einer Studienreise in China und sucht dabei auch Kontakt mit der Bevölkerung. Schließlich hat er einen gut Englisch sprechenden Chinesen gefunden und erkundigt sich nach dessen Gewohnheiten, Lebensumständen usw. Schließlich fragt er interessiert: Do you have elections in China? Der Chinese guckt ziemlich erstaunt. 
                                        Dann antwortet er: Yes, sil, evely molning.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Nashorn?
Eines hat einen fetten Arsch und ein großes Maul,
und das andere lebt in Afrika.


----------



## exoRR (6. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Ein Politiker aus dem Westen befindet sich auf einer Studienreise in China und sucht dabei auch Kontakt mit der Bevölkerung. Schließlich hat er einen gut Englisch sprechenden Chinesen gefunden und erkundigt sich nach dessen Gewohnheiten, Lebensumständen usw. Schließlich fragt er interessiert: Do you have elections in China? Der Chinese guckt ziemlich erstaunt.
> Dann antwortet er: Yes, sil, evely molning.



OMG!!......ich schmeiß mich weg 
zu geeil!


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kurzes Gespräch aus Two and a half men:
*Charlie kommt in die Küche*
Alan:"Charlie du hast seit 9 Monaten keine Einkümpfte mehr"
Charlie:"Alan, wusstest du das Urin gegen Fußpilz hilft"
Alan:"Was?!"
*Charlie geht wieder*
Alan:"Wo willst du hin?"
Charlie:"Ich geh schnell auf meine Füße pinkel"
*Ende*


----------



## Opheliac (6. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Arzt am Sterbebett: "Ihre Frau gefällt mir gar nicht."
"Mir auch nicht, aber es wird ja nicht mehr lange dauern, oder?" 

Sie: "Schatz würdest du mit einer anderen schlafen, wenn ich gestorben bin?" Er: "Dafür musst du nicht extra sterben!"


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Opheliac
> ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung ein Witz über Deutsche zu machen?



dann leg mal los achim


----------



## King_Sony (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Der Arzt am Sterbebett: "Ihre Frau gefällt mir gar nicht."
> "Mir auch nicht, aber es wird ja nicht mehr lange dauern, oder?"
> 
> Sie: "Schatz würdest du mit einer anderen schlafen, wenn ich gestorben bin?" Er: "Dafür musst du nicht extra sterben!"


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rollt ein Ball um die Ecke,




ist er weg.




es gibt Leute die Lachen drüber, also auch rein damit hier


----------



## der Türke (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> dann leg mal los achim




oke


Kommt der  Fritzt aus der Holland und sagt zu seinem Freund.

Fritzt: Hey diga wenn die Deutschen auf den Mond wären, wäre das nicht ein Problem.?

Freund; Nein!, das Wäre eine Lösung


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> oke
> 
> 
> Kommt der Fritzt aus der Holland und sagt zu seinem Freund.
> ...


 

das war tatsächlich ein dummer witz.
den es wahrscheinlich mit allen haarfarben, nationen, mantafahrern, häschen...usw gibt.


----------



## der Türke (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



feivel schrieb:


> das war tatsächlich ein dummer witz.
> den es wahrscheinlich mit allen haarfarben, nationen, mantafahrern, häschen...usw gibt.




ja na und? ich wollte nicht Off Topic schreiben...!


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> oke
> 
> 
> Kommt der  Fritzt aus der Holland und sagt zu seinem Freund.
> ...



Diesen Witz kenne ich in etwas anderer Form


----------



## Whoosaa (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diesen Witz kenne ich in etwas anderer Form



Echt? 
Respekt, hey.


----------



## Xyrian (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Kerzen.
Sagt die eine: "Sag mal, ist wasser eigentlich gefährlich?"
Erwidert die andere: "Da kannste von ausgehen!"


Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Ghost Admin in einen Server und sagt "buhh" was passiert? ...genau es pupst...


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Geht ein Ghost Admin in einen Server und sagt "buhh" was passiert? ...genau es pupst...



......


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ......


*"unlogische, dumme Witze": habe ich nicht das Thema getroffen ohhh tut mir Leid*


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> *"unlogische, dumme Witze": habe ich nicht das Thema getroffen ohhh tut mir Leid*



nein nein.. hast du falsch verstanden .. genau das wollen wir -.-


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was beudeutet 'BMW'?
*B*astel *m*al *w*ieder?
*B*ring' *m*ich *W*erkstatt?
Nööö:
*b*ei *M*ercedes *w*eggeschmissen!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was beudeutet 'BMW'?
> *B*astel *m*al *w*ieder?
> *B*ring' *m*ich *W*erkstatt?
> Nööö:
> *b*ei *M*ercedes *w*eggeschmissen!



und: Bayrischer Mist Wagen^^


----------



## Two-Face (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

O.K., wenn ihr hier alle über unsere schönen Autos lästert, dann nennt mir mal eine Marke, die's besser macht


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Toyota

@Topic
Treffen sich zwei, kommt keiner.


----------



## Opheliac (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Unterhalten sich zwei Männer, meint der eine: "Meine Frau sagt, ich bin ein schlechter Liebhaber, aber ich finde, das kann man in 30 Sekunden doch gar nicht entscheiden!"

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem erfolgreichem und einem erfolglosen Jäger? Der erfolgreiche Jäger hat den Hasen im Rucksack, die Büchse geschultert und neben ihm steht der Hund. Der erfolglose Jäger hat den Hasen im Bett, die Hand an der Büchse und der Hund steht nicht!

Manfred sitzt im Cafe und hat schnell bemerkt, daß das Mädchen ihm gegenüber keinen Slip an hat. Geschickt zieht er sich Schuhe und Socken aus und fängt mit seinem großen Zeh an, bei dem Mädchen zu spielen. Eine Woche später muß er zum Arzt, weil er ein Jucken am Zeh verspürt. Der Arzt untersucht ihn und sagt: "Tja, tut mir leid, aber Sie haben Tripper am Zeh!" Da sagt Manfred: "Ach, Herr Doktor, so etwas gibt es doch gar nicht!" "Haben Sie eine Ahnung", antwortet der Arzt. "Gestern war ein Mädchen hier, die hatte Fußpilz an der Dose!"


----------



## Raeven (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer früher geht, ist länger weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Jäger an einem Wirtshaus vorbei.


----------



## Opheliac (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzt eine Frau in der S-Bahn, kommt ein Mann dazu.
Sagt die Frau: "Ich heiß Gabi".
Sagt der Mann: "Ich nicht".

Kommt ein Mann zum Metzger und meint:
“Guten Tag, Ich hätte gerne 500 Gramm Wurst, aber von der groben fetten.”
Darauf der Metzger: “Tut mir leid, aber die ist heute leider in der Berufsschule!”


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fragt ein Mann seinen Nachbarn: "Du, schreit Deine Frau auch immer so, wenn sie kommt?"
"Nein, meine hat einen eigenen Hausschlüssel..."

Zwei Nachbarinnen unterhalten sich auf der Veranda.
Sagt die eine: "Oh verdammt, da kommt mein Mann von der Arbeit und er hat Blumen mitgebracht. Jetzt muss ich wieder die Beine breit machen..."
Sagt die andere: "Wieso? Habt ihr denn keine Vasen?"


----------



## Opheliac (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei einem jungen Ehepaar wird so langsam das Geld knapp . Nach langen Überlegen kommen sie zu dem Schluß, dass sie nachts anschaffen gehen muß. Als sie nach der ersten Nacht heimkommt, fragt er natürlich gleich, wieviel Geld sie verdient hat. Sie: "300 Euro und 50 Cent" Er: " Toll, ist ja wahnsinnig, aber sag mal, wer hat denn die 50 Cent gegeben" Sie ganz verwundert: "Wieso, jeder hat 50 Cent gegeben"

Mami, kann man bei rot über die Ampel gehen?""Natürlich  mein Kind, du musst nur immer schön die Arme hochhalten.""Warum denn das,  Mami?""Damit sie Dir im Krankenhaus besser das Hemd ausziehen  können...!"


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Unterhalten sich zwei Männer, meint der eine: "Meine Frau sagt, ich bin ein schlechter Liebhaber, aber ich finde, das kann man in 30 Sekunden doch gar nicht entscheiden!"



Der Erinnert mich stark an Pastewka^^



Opheliac schrieb:


> Sitzt eine Frau in der S-Bahn, kommt ein Mann dazu.
> Sagt die Frau: "Ich heiß Gabi".
> Sagt der Mann: "Ich nicht".



Und der an Männerherzen


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Betrunkene sitzen an der Bar. Sagt der eine: mist, ich habe mich vollgekotzt...
sagt der andere.
Ist doch kein Problem, steck dir 50€ in die Hemdtasche und erzähl deiner Frau, es wäre jemand anderes gewesen und es wäre ihm so peinlich, dass er dir 50€ gegeben hat.
Coole Idee sagt der erste und geht heim.

Zuhause wartet schon seine Frau und stellt ihn zur Rede. Er erzählt ihr alles genauso, wie der andere es ihm sagte.
sagt die Frau: da sind aber 100€ drin...
Sagt der mann: Na, in die Hose geschissen hat er mir auch noch....


----------



## boss3D (14. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eben in der Signatur einer Userin im szene1-Forum gelesen:

Mut ist ...  
...wenn ein Mann, der morgens um 4 Uhr sternhagelvoll nach Hause kommt, bereits im Flur von seiner wütenden, mit Besen bewaffneten Frau abgefangen wird und sie zu fragen getraut: "Bist Du am putzen, oder fliegst Du noch weg?" 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben
wer zu früh kommt den bestraft die freundin^^


waaaa.ich habe augen-tinitus...überall sehe ich pfeifen um mich herum


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Bettler wollte 10 Mark von einem Mann. Der Mann: "Werden Sie dafür Schnaps kaufen?" Bettler: " Nein!" Der Mann: "Werden Sie das Geld verspielen?" Bettler:"Nein!" Der Mann: "Würden Sie die Güte haben, mit mir nach Hause zu kommen und meiner Frau zeigen, was mit jemanden passiert, der nicht spielt und säuft?"


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sagt ein Penner zum Passanten: "Haste mal nen Euro für nen Brötchen?"
Der Passant sagt: "Selbstverständlich, hier ist Ihr Euro"
Darauf der Penner: "Danke, hier Ihr Brötchen!"


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

jo 

Die Ehefrau sieht ihren Mann die Koffer packen und fragt ihn, was das denn solle. Sagt der Mann: "Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Mann auf einer Insel im Indischen Ozean für jedes Mal Sex mit einer Frau 25.- DM bekommt. Da fliege ich jetzt hin." Die Ehefrau fängt an, ebenfalls einen Koffer zu packen. Fragt der Mann, was das nun solle. Sagt die Frau: "Ich komme mit. Ich möchte sehen, wie Du mit 25.- DM im Monat auskommst."


----------



## exoRR (16. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nach einem heftigen Sturm treffen sich zwei Nachbarn. Sagt der eine: "Hat der Sturm dein Dach genauso verwüstet wie meins?" Antwortet der andere: "Ich weiß nicht, ich habe es noch nicht gefunden."


----------



## Opheliac (16. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vater und Sohn (beides Sachsen) sind im Wald auf einer Lichtung.
Vater guckt nach links, wo sich zwei extrem hübsche Blondinen gerade ausziehen und im See schwimmen gehen wollen.
Der Sohn schaut nach rechts und sieht zwei Füchse über den Weg laufen.
Er tippt den Vater an und sagt: "Fichse, Papa, Fichse."
Der Vater darauf: "Na gut, aber nur wende de Muddi nischt sachst." 

Was hat ein Sarg und ein Kondom gemeinsam? In beiden steckt ein Steifer!
Und wo ist der Unterschied? Der eine geht und der andere kommt!

Wieviele Arbeiter braucht man, um einen Trabi zu bauen?  Zwei: Einer    faltet, einer klebt!

Was    ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Trabbi und einem Waschlappen?
  Der Trabbi eiert um die Kurven und der Waschlappen kurvt um die Eier.


----------



## Bone2212 (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

20. Juli 1969, ein Funkspruch erreicht die Erde:
"Houston wir haben ein Problem!"
_"Was denn?"_
"Die Russen waren zuerst auf dem Mond und haben ihn rot angestrichen!"
...Kurzes Schweigen...
_"Dann holt weiße Farbe und schreibt "Coca Cola" drauf!"_

Oder der:
Was war der letzte Wortwechsel vor der Challenger-Katastrophe?

<< "Lass doch mal die Frau ans Steuer" >>


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Bone2212 schrieb:


> Oder der:
> Was war der letzte Wortwechsel vor der Challenger-Katastrophe?
> 
> << "Lass doch mal die Frau ans Steuer" >>



Nicht witzig...


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Auf wunsch von "StormraidR" wurde dieser Beitrag entfernt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich habe es editiert und da is was schiefgelaufen aber jetzt passt es mach aber deins bitte auch weg frankie weil sonst kiregst du noch ärger wegen riesem bild


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kladeradatsch !


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

geht ein cowboy zum friseur, kommt er wieder raus: Pony weg



die letzten worte...

eines sportlehrers: alle speere zu mir

eines mantha-fahrers: die kurve krieg ich locker mit 280 km/h

eines Beifahrers: vorne rechts ist frei

eines Bergsteigers: die karabienerhaken waren ja garnicht mal so teuer

eines Elektrikers: keine Angst, da ist kein strom mehr drauf

    "           "    : was ist denn das für ein draht

eines CPU-übertakter: 10 Volt dürften reichen



*Lamborghini Forum:*
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht
weiter!
*
Audi A8 Forum:*
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?

*Fiat Forum:*
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?
*
Mercedes C-Klasse Forum:*
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen
nass geworden - Was tun?
*
MX-5 Forum:*
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW
Touareg
ist mir übers Auto gefahren.
*
VW Touareg Forum:*
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie
kriege ich den wieder raus?
*
Renault-Forum:*
Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als
erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.
*
Bentley Forum:*
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie
ersetze ich ihn?
*
Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:*
Verbrauch unter 40L/100km - Motorschaden?

*Smart Forum:*
Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr
Leistung!
*
Camaro Forum:*
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und
seiner Frau geschlafen. Wie kann
ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und
gehe keinesfalls wieder zurück in
den Knast!

*Mustang Forum:*
So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute
versucht, mich zu überholen.
*
Civic Forum:*
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute
versucht, mich zu überholen.
*
Opel Forum:*
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema
gelöscht von Admin).
*
Mazda MX-5 Forum:*
Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?
*
BMW M3 Forum:*
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3-Außenspiegel
her?
*
Viper-Forum:*
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da
wieder raus?

*Ford Fiesta-Forum:*
Hilfe - ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der
Haube!
*
Seat Marbella Forum:*
Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!
*
Honda-Forum:*
Mein Integra hört bei 9000 Touren auf zu
drehen - Motorschaden ?
*
Honda CRX Forum:*
Hilfe, der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in
meinem Auspuff. Kann ich den
Motor starten?
*
BMW 3er E36-Forum:*
Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?

*Hummer Forum:*
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen.
24 Verletzte, 10 Tote. Muss ich den
schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler
kaufen?? Er sitzt 25 Kilometer
entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!

*MB 190D Forum:*
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand
Kisuaheli?


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

microsoft mitarbeiter : wir empfehlen für eine schnellere nutzung ihres computers windows vista  ...


----------



## Da_Frank (20. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Havenger schrieb:


> microsoft mitarbeiter : wir empfehlen für eine schnellere nutzung ihres computers windows vista  ...


dumm oder unlogisch? hmm beides^^


----------



## guna7 (22. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen eine Krähe?

Beide Beine sind gleich lang, besonders das linke.


----------



## Opheliac (23. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei der Musterung ist ein junger Mann dabei, der sehr schüchtern ist und nicht seine Unterhose ausziehen will . Schließlich platzt dem Stabsarzt der Kragen und er schreit den Rekruten an: " LOS JETZT, ZIEHEN SIE DIE HOSE RUNTER, BIS IN DIE KNIE !! " Der Rekrut macht das. Der Stabsarzt guckt kurz und sagt dann: "Und jetzt ziehen Sie die Vorhaut zurück !!" Der Rekrut fragt: " Auch bis in die Knie ???"

Die Mutter ruft aus dem Zimmer hinunter: "Ist der Postbote schon gekommen?" Daraufhin die Tochter: "Nein, Mutti, aber er atmet schon ganz heftig."

       "Du, gestern hatte ich Glück !" "Warum ?" "Na, ich  war nachts mit meiner Frau am Schmusen, plötzlich kommt der Kronleuchter runter  und fällt mir voll auf den Hintern ." "Und das nennst Du Glück ?" "Na  klar, 5 Minuten eher und ich hätte das Ding voll ins Genick bekommen  !"


[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Warum schuf Gott die Blondinen? Weil Hühner und Gummipuppen kein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen können


[/FONT]


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

in Deutscher und ein Türke leben in einer Neubausiedlung Tür an Tür. Des Deutschen liebstes Hobby ist sein Auto. So geht er nach getaner Arbeit im Hause nach draußen und wäscht mit viel Liebe sein Auto. Da denkt sich der Türke: 'Was der Deutsche kann, kann ich auch!' und wäscht auch sein Auto. Nach dem Waschen ledert der Deutsche, wie es sich gehört, sein Auto mit einem großen Ledertuch ab, ebenso sein türkischer Nachbar. Das nun trockene Auto wird vom Deutschen mit Inbrunst eingewachst und poliert. Auch hier steht ihm sein Nachbar in nichts nach. Als nun sein liebstes Spielzeug frisch gewaschen, gewachst und poliert vor der Haustür steht, geht der Deutsche ins Haus und holt ein Glas Wasser und verteilt es über die Motorhaube, um zu sehen, wie die Tropfen von der Haube ablaufen. Sein Nachbar geht ebenfalls ins Haus, kommt aber mit einer Motorsäge zurück und schneidet den Auspuff seines Wagens ab... Der deutsche Nachbar fragt erschrocken: 'Bist du wahnsinnig, Ismail? Warum schneidest du denn deinen Auspuff ab?' - 'Wenn du dein Auto taufen kannst, dann werd ich meins doch wohl beschneiden dürfen, oder?


----------



## Xyrian (23. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stammt von Sinn-frei.de...


----------



## psyphly (23. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hab vorhin in tibet angerufen, war besetzt. habs danach auffm fischkutter probiert, die hatten kein netz und bei den weight watchers hat keiner abgenommen............


----------



## Nico88 (24. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rumkugeln tun rumkugeln


----------



## bobby (24. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie viele Menschen sitzen in einem Hubschrauber? Zwei, einer der hupt und einer der schraubt.


Hast du schon mal ein Schnitzel durch den Wald fliegen sehn? Nein? Dann siehst du mal wie schnell die sind.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so was herrliches ... find ich gut


----------



## Silvecio (24. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



psyphly schrieb:


> hab vorhin in tibet angerufen, war besetzt. habs danach auffm fischkutter probiert, die hatten kein netz und bei den weight watchers hat keiner abgenommen............



Und ich hab beim DJ angerufen --- der hat aufgelegt.


----------



## Xyrian (24. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eins...


----------



## Nico88 (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt und beschwert sich das er seit langem sehr starke Kopfschmerzen habe.
Nach einer gründlichen Untersuchung teilt der Arzt das Ergebnis seinem Patienten mit: Das Problem sind Ihre Eier ! 
Der Sack drückt auf Ihre Wirbelsäule und verursacht so die starken Kopfschmerzen.

Die Lösung ist aber ganz einfach : ich schneide Ihnen die Eier ab und Sie sind ihre Kopfschmerzen los. Schockiert fragt der Mann : Herr Doktor gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit ? Na gut wenn es sein muss dann tun sie halt was getan werden muss.

Nach dem der Mann nun seine Eier verloren hat stellt er begeistert fest das seine Kopfschmerzen endlich weg sind. Er freut sich des Lebens und will sich neu einkleiden lassen. Also geht er zum edelsten Schneider und sagt Ihm : Ich hätte gerne eine neue Hose. Der Schneider sieht Ihn kurz an und sagt : Größe 44. 
Der Mann sagt : richtig, woher wissen Sie das nur ? 
Meint der Schneider nur trocken: alles Berufserfahrung und ein geschultes Auge !
Als nächstes braucht der Mann auch neue Schuhe. Der Schneider sieht kurz hin und sagt : Größe 46. Wieder ist der Mann erstaunt und fragt nach. Doch der Schneider antwortet wieder nur trocken: alles Berufserfahrung und ein geschultes Auge !

Zum Schluß braucht der Mann noch neue Unterhosen. Der Schneider sieht kurz hin und sagt : 
Größe 8 ! Da anwortet der Mann : Das ist Falsch wohl doch ned so ein gutes Auge! Ich habe Größe 7 und zwar mein Leben lang.

Da guckt Ihn der Schneider an und sagt : nee mein lieber würden Sie größe 7 nehmen dann wäre das zu eng und der Sack würde gegen die Wirbelsäule drücken und Sie hätten sehr starke Kopfschmerzen !!!


----------



## Nucleus (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Xyrian

Danke vielmals


----------



## Sk8orDie (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nachts is es kälter als draussen HAHAHA


----------



## Xyrian (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Sk8orDie schrieb:


> nachts is es kälter als draussen HAHAHA


Jo, und übern Berg is kürzer als zu Fuß


----------



## Da_Frank (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

n witz ist es nicht, aber hier stand auch schon anderes deswegen erzähl ich jetzt mal was heute geschah.
Wir hatten heute eine 6 Stündige Werken Schulaufgabe, praktisch. Ne kleine Holzschachtel.
Also fingen wir an, bei mir lief alles super. Also der Lehrer dann sagte noch ne halbe Stunde, alle schon am fertig machen, dann fängt doch einer erst an das schleifen^^ Wir dachten alle WTF ! Fragen ihn was er macht und er nur.. jaja wird schon... dann.. kurz vor Ende, 2 Minuten noch... wir alle schon die Hoffnung mit ihm aufgegeben, da er immer noch am schleifen war... nahm er sein Werkstück, schmeißt es weg, nimmt sein Federmäppchen und sonstige Sachen die auf dem Tisch lagen und schmeißt Sie runter, fängt an zu heulen... Ich hoffe es passt hier, weil dass was er getan hat war unlogisch und dumm.. und ich bin immer noch schockiert.. aber die aktion von ihm war geil


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wer ist eigentlich dieser LAN??

und warum macht der so viele partys??


----------



## computertod (25. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mord ist Sport!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ey mir ist letztens der Kondom geplatz?


Im ernst?


Nein! Im Detleff


----------



## guna7 (26. November 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißt das Reh mit Vornamen?

Kartoffelpü...


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

StormraidR ‎(22:35):
dein icq ton hat mich gweckt ..bin vorm fernseher eingepennt als meine mum am pc war


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> StormraidR ‎(22:35):
> dein icq ton hat mich gweckt ..bin vorm fernseher eingepennt als meine mum am pc war




zu wenig schlaf und ein harter arbeitstag...wirst du auch mal haben in deiner ausbildung


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Das ist langweilig.
Was interessieren hier die privaten ICQ-Gespräche?


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das ist langweilig.
> Was interessieren hier die privaten ICQ-Gespräche?


Frag dass besser nicht, sonst hast du hier später 100 mal ein off topic "mich" stehen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ist jonas(da_Frank) seine schuld 

ich nix schuld
jonas schuld


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> ist jonas(da_Frank) seine schuld
> 
> ich nix schuld
> jonas schuld


dass ist weder unlogisch, noch dumm.... oder doch, 2. könnte es sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> ist jonas(da_Frank) seine schuld
> 
> ich nix schuld
> jonas schuld


-ne, der war wirklich nix


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



computertod schrieb:


> Mord ist Sport!


sprach der Nerd und verschwand hinter seinem Rechner...


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was passiert mit dem Papier das in den Ozean fällt? es wird pitsche patsche nass


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was macht ein 16 jähriger schüler um 23 uhr der nichts zu tun hat? richtig er spamt im forum


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> was macht ein 16 jähriger schüler um 23 uhr der nichts zu tun hat? richtig er spamt im forum


also spammen will ich hier eig. nicht..


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ach komm, zeig mir dein zeugniss und ich sag dir deinen schulabschluss.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

gerne, aber meine Motivation rennt gerade nackig mit einem Cocktail über die Wiese


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

übrigens soll ich dich vom niveau grüßen, ihr seht euch ja nicht oft.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> übrigens soll ich dich vom niveau grüßen, ihr seht euch ja nicht oft.


könntest du mir mal bitte das WAsser reichen?


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

niveau ist übrigens kein pflegeprodukt.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> niveau ist übrigens kein pflegeprodukt.


das wissen natürlich nur die ganz schlauen


----------



## Marc1504 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich 2 Hellseher: "Kommste mit?" - "Nee, da war ich schon!"
Treffen sich 2 Spanner: "Was machste heute?" - "Mal gucken!"


----------



## McZonk (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

_Auch wenn das hier die Ruka ist:

*@Da_Frank, 8800gt:*

Haltet euch bitte etwas zurück. Hier gelten auch die Forenregeln - und diese sprechen sich klar gegen Spam aus. Also bleibt bitte beim Thema!

Ich hab mal aufgeräumt._


----------



## guna7 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen ein Weißer und ein Schwarzer an der Bar. Sagt der Weiße zum Schwarzen: "Hey, du schwarz!"
Sagt der Schwarze: "Ich weiß!"


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommen drei Sekretärinnen von der Pause und steigen in denn Fahrstuhl um in ihre Etage zu kommen.
Auf einmal sehen die drei, eine Weisse Flüssigkeit von der Decke laufen.
Die erste streicht mit dem Finger durch die Flüssigkeit, steckt ihn sich in denn Mund und sagt: "Hmmm, ******!"
Die zweite streicht mit dem Finger durch das ******, probiert und sagt: "Hmmm, aber nicht vom Chef!"
Die Dritte streicht mit dem Finger durch das ******, probiert und sagt: "Hmmm, aber auch nicht vom rest der Belegschaft!"


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



McZonk schrieb:


> _Auch wenn das hier die Ruka ist:
> 
> *@Da_Frank, 8800gt:*
> 
> ...


Das Thema lautet witze... unsere posts waren stets witzig und nicht übertrieben dass man sie als spam bezeichnen kann.


----------



## joraku (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer sich ein wenig totlachen will:
eltern-im-netz.de.vu | Killerspieler-Jargon: So spricht die Jugend von heute

(Man kann die Seite ruhig aufrufen, wenn man sie liest, weiß man warum sie so schlecht bei WOT bewertet ist. )


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Elefanten auf einem Berg.
Fällt der eine runter.
Sacht der andere:,,Haha! Kann mir nicht passieren,mein vatter hat eine pommesbude´´

Sitzen 2 Hochhäuser im Keller am Backen.
Kommt die Sahne rein:,,Die Eier sind gleich fertig´´

Antiwitze


----------



## Nucleus (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Elefanten auf einem Berg.
> Fällt der eine runter.
> Sacht der andere:,,Haha! Kann mir nicht passieren,mein vatter hat eine pommesbude´´
> 
> ...



Genial!



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das Thema lautet witze... unsere posts waren stets witzig und nicht übertrieben dass man sie als spam bezeichnen kann.



Das ist der Beweis, dass Humor doch nicht relativ ist.
Eur Gespamme (denn nichts anderes war Euer Rumgeeier...) hat wirklich genervt.


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Genial!


wuhu gleichgesinnte


----------



## Xyrian (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



joraku schrieb:


> Wer sich ein wenig totlachen will:
> eltern-im-netz.de.vu | Killerspieler-Jargon: So spricht die Jugend von heute
> 
> (Man kann die Seite ruhig aufrufen, wenn man sie liest, weiß man warum sie so schlecht bei WOT bewertet ist. )


Diese Seite ist eigenlich überhaupt nicht komisch... Der Artikel über Wolfenstein ist derasrtiger Schwachsinn, aber vermutlich gbts genug Eltern, die den Müll auch noch glauben...


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Genial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wo ist der Witz? ich kann da grad keinen lesen, mh komisch, ichdachte unser gespamme hat dich genervt

Edit: Was hat man, wenn einem ein Ei auf den Fuß fällt?

Ein Loch im Sack


----------



## Intelfan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen? - Ein bagger!

Atomwitz alle Strahlen aber keiner Lacht!


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen? - Ein bagger!


Und warum nicht?


Weil er nur einen Arm hat


----------



## guna7 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Kuckuck fliegt übers Meer. Da sieht er unter sich einen Hai. Sagt der Kuckuck: "Kuckuck!"

Antwortet der Hai: "Hai!"


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Diese Seite ist eigenlich überhaupt nicht komisch... Der Artikel über Wolfenstein ist derasrtiger Schwachsinn, aber vermutlich gbts genug Eltern, die den Müll auch noch glauben...




Das ist der Witz.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



8800 GT schrieb:


> und wo ist der Witz?


Er ist der Witz^^

Patient zum Psychologen: "Keiner hört mir  zu!"
Psychologe: "Der nächste  bitte!"


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

rollen zwei tomaten über die staße.sagt die eine zur anderen:"pass auf da kommt ein lkwatsch"


----------



## DevilDaddy (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sagt der Urologe: sie müßen unbedingt aufhören zu onanieren!
warum? fragt der Mann
ich kann sie sonst nicht untersuchen! sagt der Urologe


----------



## sax94 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Also kenne nur 2 Knüller:

1. Was ist das Gegenteil von Frühlingserwachen?
Abends spät einschlafen xD

2. Ein Zooologe, ein Sadist, ein Mörder, ein Nekrophiler und ein Masochist sind in einem raum. Allen ist langweilig. Sagt der zooologe:"holen wir uns einen hund". Sagt der Saddist :"Holen wir uns einen Hund und dann wird er gequält".sagt der Mörder: Holen wir uns einen Hund quälen ihn und bringen ihn um. Sagt der Nekrophile :"Holen wir uns einen Hund quälen ihn bringen ihn um und dann wird er gefickt"sagt der masochist:"Wuff" hahahahaha 

Ich hatte keine Lust alle Seiten durchzulesen, also kann es vorkommen das Sie schon irgendwo hier stehen.
Das Leben ist hart Leute.... aber meiner ist härter


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum werden wirbelstürme immer nach frauen benannt?:
weil: wenn sie kommen, sind sie wild und feucht, und wenn sie gehen, ist dein haus und auto weg!


----------



## madmax4g (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Kanarienvogel?

beide Beine sind gleichlang...vor allem das linke!




xD


----------



## madmax4g (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich entschuldige mich! den gab schon... nur mit krähen^^


----------



## Xyrian (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was steht in der wüste und hat nur ein Bein?


Spoiler



Eine einbeinige Krähe!


Und was steht in der Wüste und hat zwei Beine?


Spoiler



Zwei einbeinige Krähen! 


Und was steht in der Wüste und hat drei Beine?


Spoiler



Ein Konzertflügel 


Xyrian


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



sax94 schrieb:


> Also kenne nur 2 Knüller:
> 
> 1. Was ist das Gegenteil von Frühlingserwachen?
> Abends spät einschlafen xD


Meinste nicht eher Abends rechts einschlafen?


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Also wenn schon, dann aber auch richtig: "Spät rechts einschlafen".


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wenn du aber sagst ich schlaf in der früh ein, ist mein satz mit abends richtig.


----------



## Majestico (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

das würde aber nich wirklich sinn ergeben. früh-links-erwachen -> spät-rechts-einschlafen... so is scho richtig. außerdem muss man sich doch da jetzt nich drüber streiten. heißt doch "*unlogische,* dumme Witze"...

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Majestico schrieb:


> das würde aber nich wirklich sinn ergeben. früh-links-erwachen -> spät-rechts-einschlafen... so is scho richtig. außerdem muss man sich doch da jetzt nich drüber streiten. heißt doch "*unlogische,* dumme Witze"...
> 
> Gruß Majestico


Und meins ist unlogischer 

*Treffen sich drei Studenten und streiten sich wer wohl der Faulste sei.
Sagt der Erste: "Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gelaufen, da lag ein Hundertmarkschein vor mir und ich war zu faul ihn aufzuheben."
Sagt der Zweite: "Das ist ja noch nichts. Ich hab letzte Woche im Preisausschreiben einen 7er BMW gewonnen und war zu faul ihn abzuholen!"
Lacht der Dritte nur und sagt: "Ich war gestern im Kino und habe zwei Stunden lang nur geschrieen."
Die Anderen: "Was ist daran denn faul?"
Der dritte wieder: "Ich hab mir beim Hinsetzen die Eier im Klappstuhl eingeklemmt und war zu faul aufzustehen..."*


----------



## Intelfan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Und meins ist unlogischer
> 
> *Treffen sich drei Studenten und streiten sich wer wohl der Faulste sei.
> Sagt der Erste: "Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gelaufen, da lag ein Hundertmarkschein vor mir und ich war zu faul ihn aufzuheben."
> ...




Satan wasn flachwitz


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Intelfan schrieb:


> ******wasn flachwitz


Lass doch bitte dein erstes Wort weg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was haben Obama und eine Intimfrisur gemeinsam ???



Spoiler



Beide sind den BUSCH los...


 

Mfg


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Streichhölzer gehen im Wald spazieren, da kommt plötzlich ein Igel vorbei.
Fragt das eine Streichholz das Andere: "Seit wann fahren denn hier Busse?"

greetz


----------



## Xyrian (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in eine Metzgerei und sagt:
"200 Gramm Leberwurst bitte, von der groben, fetten"
Meint die Bedienung:
"Tut mir leid, die hat Berufsschule..."

Gibts auch noch in anderen Varianten, z.b.:

Kommt ein Mann in eine Metzgerei und sagt:
"100 Gramm Salami bitte, von der scharfen mit der weißen Haut"
Meint die Bedienung:
"Tut mir leid, die ist im Urlaub..."

Gruß
Xyrian


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn ein schäfer seine schaafe drischt 
ist er dann ein Mähdrescher ??


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Päpste


----------



## guna7 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ob den jeder versteht?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

lol? Denk ich schon


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es gibt ja nur einen Papst,deshalb können sich ja nicht zwei treffen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur einen Papst,deshalb können sich ja nicht zwei treffen.



Genau erfasst

Es gibt immer nur 1nen Papst und erst wenn diese gestorben ist, dann kommt der nächste^^


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Genau erfasst
> 
> Es gibt immer nur 1nen Papst und erst wenn diese gestorben ist, dann kommt der nächste^^


Und wenn der verstorbene wieder aufersteht von den Toten?


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Traurig - aber wahr:

Jede Minute vergehen in Afrika 60 sekunden


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Traurig - aber wahr:
> 
> Jede Minute vergehen in Afrika 60 sekunden


Ich hab gehört in Afrika sind es 61


----------



## M1ng1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Jäger


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der geht doch noch weiter!

Beide tot!


----------



## M1ng1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

jetzt verrate doch nicht alles


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vielleicht treffen sie sich ja mit ihren Stiefeln


----------



## thecroatien (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ Frank, das war i-wie nicht lustich.

Treffen sich ein Walfisch und ein Thunfisch.

Fragt der Walfisch den Thunfisch; was soll ich Tun, Fisch?
Darauf der Thunfisch zum Walfisch; du hast die Wahl, Fisch!

Der hat zwar nen Bart zuhaus nach Bagdad und wieder zurück, ist aber dennoch nicht schlecht;D


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thecroatien schrieb:


> @ Frank, das war i-wie nicht lustich.


Aber unlogisch


----------



## guna7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Jungen saßen auf einer Bank, der eine roch, der andere stank.
Da sagte der "Roch" zum "Stank:
"Ich setzte mich auf ne andere Bank".


----------



## bobby (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Rosinen, die eine hat einen Helm auf. Fragt die Rosine ohne Helm, wofür der Helm sei. Antwortet die andere: ich muss heute in den Stollen...


Wie heißt Geigenkasten auf Spanisch? Fidel Castro.



"Herr Doktor, mit meiner Spirale stimmt was nicht!"
"Na, dann kommen sie mal rüber!"
boink boink boink...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



bobby schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Rosinen, die eine hat einen Helm auf. Fragt die Rosine ohne Helm, wofür der Helm sei. Antwortet die andere: ich muss heute in den Stollen...


Gibs zu, der kam die Tage auf Antenne Bayern


----------



## Xyrian (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Glaser, der kein Glas mehr hat?
Er trinkt aus der Flasche 

Da_Frank, wenn du schon Offtopicmüll schreiben musst, mach wenigstens eine Witz dazu, dafür ist der Thread nämlich da


----------



## Xyrian (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Srry für Doppelpost, aber ich hab noch was:

Zwei Informatikstudenten laufen über den Campus.
Der eine schiebt ein Rennmotorrad.
Fragt der Andere: "Sag mal, wo hast du das Motorrad eigentlich her?"
Meint der mit dem Motorrad: "Verrückte Geschichte. Ich war abends unterwegs, auf einmal kommt eine Blondine auf diesem Motorrad angefahren, reißt sich die Kleider vom Leib und ruft: 'Nimm dir was du willst!'"
Der andere Student nickt zustimmend. "Gute Entscheidung. Die Kleider hätten dir sowieso nicht gepasst..."

Xyrian


----------



## guna7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißt der Aal mt Vornamen?

Laternenpf


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nur blöd, dass man Pfahl mit "h" schreibt. 

Klarer Fall von *SELF-OWNED*.


----------



## guna7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass man Pfahl mit "h" schreibt.
> 
> Klarer Fall von *SELF-OWNED*.


Mann, das ist doch der Witz dabei!


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



guna7 schrieb:


> Mann, das ist doch der Witz dabei!



Na klaaaaar.  Hät ich an deiner Stelle jetzt auch gesagt.


----------



## Xyrian (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist grün und guckt durchs Schlüsselloch?


Spoiler



Spionat


----------



## nahkillo94 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

treffen sich zwei, der eine kommt nicht!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nahkillo94 schrieb:


> treffen sich zwei, der eine kommt nicht!



alter der wurde jz min. 5mal in dieser woche gepostet...

Und ausserdem geht der so:

Treffen sich 2, kommt nur einer...


----------



## joraku (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Er muss kommen, bevor sie geht.


----------



## Majestico (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kennt ihr treppen-witze? man erzählt einen witz und erst später lachen alle drüber...

ich hab treppen-orgasmen...


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Majestico schrieb:


> kennt ihr treppen-witze? man erzählt einen witz und erst später lachen alle drüber...
> 
> ich hab treppen-orgasmen...


Über den Witz lach ich nicht mal stufenweise....


----------



## Majestico (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

zwingt dich ja auch niemand dazu^^


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jo schon

"Suche Mann mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal."


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Motorradfahrer braust auf seiner hayabusa mit 160 km/h auf einer leeren Landstraße, als er sich plötzlich Auge in Auge mit einem kleinen Spatz sieht. Er versucht alles, um dem unglücklichen Vogel auszuweichen - nichts zu machen, die Kollision ist unvermeidbar!
Im Rückspiegel sieht er den kleinen Vogel, wie er auf dem Asphalt eine Pirouette dreht, die Flügel von sich streckt und auf dem Rücken liegen bleibt. Vom schlechten Gewissen geplagt hält der Biker an, hebt das bewußtlose Tier auf, kauft einen kleinen Käfig und legt ihn sanft hinein, mit ein wenig Brot und einer Schale Wasser.
Am nächsten Tag erwacht der Vogel, sieht die Gitterstäbe des Käfigs, das Brot und das Wasser, nimmt seinen Kopf zwischen die Flügel und ruft verzweifelt: "Verdammt! Ich habe den Motorradfahrer umgebracht!"


----------



## Intelfan (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 LoL.....


----------



## herethic (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ok jetzt mal ein Kinder-vorpubertärer Witz hoch neun:
Liegt Jäger auf der Wiese,kommen 3 Ameisen.
Die 1. geht in die Nase,die 2. ins Ohr und die 3. ins Gesäß.
Nach drei tagen kommen sie raus.
Die 1.sagt:


> Da geh ich nie wieder rein,da ist es voll rotzig


Die 2. sagt:


> Da geh ich nie wieder rein,da ist es voll schmalzig


Und die 3. sagt:


> Da geh ich nie wieder rein,mich hätte beinahe ein Brauner Zug überfahren



Und jetzt nochmal ein Schenkelklopfer:
Gothic 3 war schon immer Bugfrei

(yeah reimt sich sogar *stolz*)


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was is der unterschied zwischen einem Krokodil?

Je größer desto Schnapp.


----------



## nyso (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mama, wieso rennt der Papa so im Zick Zack?

Halt die Klappe und lad nach


----------



## Aerron (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Pferd in die Kneipe  fragt der Wirt " Hey ? warum machst du so ein langes Gesicht ???"


gruߴAerron


----------



## guna7 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> Mama, wieso rennt der Papa so im Zick Zack?
> 
> Halt die Klappe und lad nach


 saukomisch!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jo schon
> 
> "Suche Mann mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal."



Der geht so:

Frau mit Pferdeschwanz sucht Mann mit gleichen Eigenschaften xDD


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mama ich will nicht nach Amerika!

Sei ruhig und schwimm weiter!

EDIT: 1000. Post^^


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht eine Kartoffel eine Treppe runter. Denkt sich die Kartoffel, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht gehen kann woraufhin sie zurückgeht.^^

Ein alter Mann im Hutladen versucht verzeifelt einen Hut zu bekommen der leider im Regal zu hoch für ihn ist. Kommt ein Verkäuferin: ,,Soll ich ihnen einen runterholen?"
Darauf der Mann: ,,Das wäre toll und wegen dem Hut komme ich dann morgen" xD


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?


Spoiler



Faxen....


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Klein-Anna: Manchmal mach ich in mein Bett.
Fritzchen: Ja manchmal mach ich auch in dein Bett.


Was ist flüssiger als Wasser?
Killerspielediskussionen! Die sind überflüssig.


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hier mal n witz aus dem spiel WOW:

Kumpel des Wow spielers: Du...mein opa ist gestern gestorben
Wow-gamer: und.........was hat er gedroppt???


----------



## joraku (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> hier mal n witz aus dem spiel WOW:
> 
> Kumpel des Wow spielers: Du...mein opa ist gestern gestorben
> Wow-gamer: und.........was hat er gedroppt???



Autsch.


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen 2 Typen im Stehcafé


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Mama, Mama, ich will nicht mehr im Kreis laufen."

"Halts Maul, sonst nagel ich den anderen Fuß auch noch fest."


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Habe ich gerade im Forum entdeckt und finde ich so dermaßen lustig, dass ich ihn gleich mal hier rein posten muss:

"Die GPU der PS3 schafft über 6 Terraflop, das schaffen nicht mal zwei Radeon HD5970 im CrossFireX. Die CPU ist 10x schneller als ein Core i7"


----------



## Xyrian (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade im Forum entdeckt und finde ich so dermaßen lustig, dass ich ihn gleich mal hier rein posten muss:
> 
> "Die GPU der PS3 schafft über 6 Terraflop, das schaffen nicht mal zwei Radeon HD5970 im CrossFireX. Die CPU ist 10x schneller als ein Core i7"



Wo ist das her? Das is ja... 

Xyrian

P.S. @topic: Was steht aufm Herd und keiner darfs wissen?

Topf Secret


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^ Schauste mal in dem neuen Crysis 2 Thread. 
Man, man, auf was für Ideen manche kommen, PS3 besser als über 1000€ PC. 
Made my day


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alle Frauen und ähnliches bitte nicht lesen
__________________________________________________


Was haben Frauen und Kreissägen gemeinsam?
>>>Wenn der Finger abrutscht ist er im Ar.sch<<< 
_________________________________________________


Was ist der Unterschied zw. ner Frau und nem Kühlschrank?
>>>Der Kühlscharnk furzt nicht wenn man die Salami rauszieht<<<

meine favoriten


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ist morgen feiertag oder so und wen ja haben dan die geschäfte auch alle zu. 

mmh war das jetzt ne ernstgemeinte frage oder doch eher nen witz


----------



## herethic (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei,kommen beide.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei, kommen drei.


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

zwar kein witz, aber fast wie im reallife Foren-Benutzer des Monats - Lustige Texte - mahopa.de


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Erinnert mich doch glatt an einen User hier im Forum


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nur an einen?

Da fallen mir zehn weitere ein, obwohl manche davon mehrfach zählen.


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> Erinnert mich doch glatt an einen User hier im Forum


Nur einen? Mir kommt die halbe Community so vor ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



boss3D schrieb:


> Nur einen? Mir kommt die halbe Community so vor ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




hab ich was verpasst...raus mit der sprache


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 Ja, das ist gut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst...raus mit der sprache


Aaahhh, er hat die Anspielung kapiert.


----------



## bobby (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Xaver ist beim Augenarzt. "Herr Doktor, I brauch a Bruin." "A weitsichtige oder a kurzsichtige?" fragt der Arzt. "Naa, a durchsichtige!"


Wie nennt man es, wenn ein Wessi einem Ossi eins in die Fresse haut?
Freiwilliger Solidaritäts-Zuschlag-Ost.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Doney schrieb:


> Alle Frauen und ähnliches bitte nicht lesen
> __________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aha, wie war das
rutscht man ab ist der Finger im Ars......


----------



## herethic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist zwar kein Witz,aber...

Wahre Gespräche zwischen IHK-Prüfer und Azubis!!! 


Prüfer: Sie gucken doch bestimmt Fernsehen. Wissen Sie was die 
Buchstaben ARD bedeuten? 
Azubi: Kann ich auf Tafel schreiben? 
Prüfer: Ja bitte. 
Azubi(schreibt): Das ÄRDste 
Prüfer: Und was heißt ZDF? 
Azubi: Zweiter Deutschfunk. 
Prüfer: Und PRO7? 
Azubi: So für Kinder ab sieben, oder? 

Prüfer: Wie heißt die Hauptstadt Deutschlands? 
Azubi: Berlin. 
Prüfer: Bevor Berlin Hauptstadt wurde, welche Stadt war da 
Hauptstadt? 
Azubi: Da war Deutschland noch DDR, mit ***** und so! 
Prüfer: Ach so? Wie hieß denn die Hauptstadt bevor Berlin es 
wurde? 
Azubi: Frankfurt, oder? 
Prüfer: Wie, Frankfurt, oder? Frankfurt/Oder oder Frankfurt, 
oder? 
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich! Karlsruhe! 

Prüfer: Wieviele Tage hat ein Jahr? 
Azubi: 365. 
Prüfer: Gut! Und in Schaltjahren? 
Azubi: Einen mehr oder einen weniger, weiß nicht so genau. 
Prüfer: Überlegen sie mal in Ruhe. 
Azubi: Glaub einen weniger. 
Prüfer: Sind Sie sicher? 
Azubi: Dann einen mehr! 
Prüfer: Okay, wo kommt denn der zusätzliche Tag hin? 
Azubi: Ich glaub der wird in der Silvesternacht eingeschoben. 
Prüfer: Wie bitte? 
Azubi: Nee, Quatsch, das ist mit Sommerzeit, oder? 
Prüfer: Es wird ja ein ganzer Tag irgendwo eingeschoben, da wäre 
es ja 
sinnvoll, wenn man einen Monat nimmt, der sowieso wenig Tage 
hat. Welcher 
könnte das denn sein? 
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich, Februar! 
Prüfer: Na also! Wissen Sie auch, wie oft wir Schaltjahre haben? 
Azubi (freudestrahlend): Ja, weiß ich ganz genau, alle vier 
Jahre, weil 
eine Cousine hat nämlich alle vier Jahre keinen Geburtstag! 


Prüfer: Wer war eigentlich John F. Kennedy? 
Azubi: Der war wichtig, oder? 
Prüfer: (schaut nur fragend) 
Azubi: Nicht von Deutschland oder so? 
Prüfer: Nein. 
Azubi: Hab ich auf jeden Fall schon mal gehört, gibt es nen Film 
von. 
Prüfer: Ja, aber wer war das? 
Azubi: Hat der was erfunden? 
Prüfer: (schaut fragend) 
Azubi: Krieg oder so? 

Prüfer: Wissen Sie, ob Deutschland eine Demokratie oder eine 
Monarchie 
oder eine Diktatur hat? 
Azubi: Weiß ich nicht so genau, war früher ja alles anders. 
Prüfer: Ja, früher waren wir auch mal Monarchie. 
Azubi: Ja weiß ich, mit ***** . 
Prüfer: Nicht ganz, aber was ist mit heute? 
Azubi: Das hat sich ja erst neulich geändert. 
Prüfer: Das wäre mir neu! Wann soll sich das denn geändert 
haben? 
Azubi: So mit Mauerfall und so. 

Prüfer: Was ist ein Euro-Scheck? 
Azubi: Kannste Euro mit bezahlen, außer im Urlaub. 

Prüfer: Erklären Sie mir bitte, was ein Dreisatz ist. 
Azubi: Mit Anlauf und dann weit springen. 

Prüfer: Was sind so Ihre Hobbies? 
Azubi: Lesen, Musik und Rumhängen. 
Prüfer: Was lesen Sie denn so? 
Azubi: Programmzeitschrift. 

Prüfer: Wir haben seit einigen Jahren den Euro als Währung. Wie 
hieß die 
Währung davor? 
Azubi: Dollar! 
Prüfer: Nein, das ist z.B. die Währung in Amerika. 
Azubi: Ah Moment, jetzt weiß ich es: D-Mark. 
Prüfer: Na also! Was heißt denn das ?D? in D-Mark? 
Azubi: Demokratie? 


Prüfer: Zwei Züge stehen 100 Kilometer voneinander entfernt und 
fahren dann mit genau 50 km/h aufeinander zu. Wo treffen sich die Züge, 
bei welchem Streckenkilometer? 
Azubi: Kommt drauf an! 
Prüfer: Worauf kommt das an? 
Azubi: Ob die nicht vorher schon zusammenstoßen. 

Prüfer: Haben Sie eine Ahnung, wer die Geschwister Scholl waren? 
Azubi: Nö? 
Prüfer: Ich sehe aber in den Unterlagen, daß Sie zehn Jahre auf 
der 
Geschwister-Scholl-Schule waren. 
Azubi: Geschwister Scholl (Pause) Geschwister Scholl (Pause)? 
Nee, keine Ahnung. 
Prüfer: Schon mal was von der ?weißen Rose? gehört? 
Azubi: Aaaaah! Jetzt fällt?s mir ein: Musik, oder? 

Prüfer: In welchem Land ist die Königin von England Königin? 
Azubi: Wollen Sie mich auf den Arm nehmen? 
Prüfer (Unschuldsmiene): Nein, wieso? 
Azubi: Weil die schon tot ist! 

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei skandinavische Länder? 
Azubi: Schweden, Holland und Nordpol. 


Prüfer: Wieviele Ecken hat ein Quadrat? 
Azubi (nimmt den Taschenrechner): Sagen sie mir noch die Höhe 
bitte! 
Prüfer: Julius Cäsar, schon mal gehört? Wer war das eigentlich? 
Azubi: Hat der nicht Jesus hinrichten lassen, so mit Bibel und so 
kenn ich mich nicht aus, bin evangelisch. 

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei große Weltreligionen. 
Azubi: Christentum, katholisch und evangelisch. 

Prüfer: Der Papst lebt im Vatikan. Wo aber bitte liegt der 
Vatikan? 
Azubi: Ist ein eigener Staat. 
Prüfer: Ja richtig, aber der Vatikanstaat ist komplett vom 
Staatsgebiet eines anderen Landes umschlossen. 
Azubi: Hmmmm?. 
Prüfer (will helfen): Aus dem Land kommen viele Eisverkäufer. 
Azubi: Langnese oder was? 

Prüfer: Wenn es in Karlsruhe zehn Minuten nach Eins ist, wie 
spät ist es dann im Köln um 12 Uhr mittags? 
Azubi: Da müsste man jetzt einen Atlas haben! 

Prüfer: Wenn ein Sack Zement 10 Euro kostet und der Preis jetzt 
um 10 % erhöht wird, wie teuer ist er dann? 
Azubi: Mit oder ohne Mehrwertsteuer? 
Prüfer: Es geht jetzt nur um den Endpreis. 
Azubi (rechnet wie wild mit dem Taschenrechner) 
Prüfer: Und? 
Azubi: Elf. 
Prüfer: Elf was? 
Azubi: Prozent. 
Prüfer: Sagen Sie mir einfach 10 Euro plus 10 Prozent, wieviel 
ist das? 
Azubi: 10 plus 11 ist Einundzwanzig! 

Prüfer: Was ist die Hälfte von 333? 
Azubi: 150 Rest 1. 


Prüfer: In welcher Stadt steht der Reichstag? 
Azubi: Vor oder nach der Wende? 
Prüfer: Heute. 
Azubi: Ist jetzt nicht mehr Deutschland, oder? 

Prüfer: Wer ist Helmut Kohl? 
Azubi: Kann ich jemanden anrufen? 

Prüfer: Durch welches Ereignis wurde der Erste Weltkrieg 
ausgelöst? 
Azubi: Ui, sowas dürfen Sie mich nicht fragen. (Kicher) 
Prüfer: Doch, überlegen Sie mal, das könnten Sie wissen. 
Azubi: Fragen Sie mich was von Next Generation und das weiß ich! 

Prüfer: In einer Waschmaschine benötigen Sie pro Waschgang 100 
Gramm 
Waschpulver. In einem Karton sind 10 Kilogramm. Wie oft können 
Sie damit waschen? 
Azubi: Ja, wie jetzt? 
Prüfer: 10 Kilogramm haben Sie, jedes Mal verbrauchen Sie 100 
Gramm. 
Azubi: Ich hab ja nix an den Ohren. 
Prüfer: Ja und die Antwort? 
Azubi: Ey, ich lern Reisbeürokaufmann, nicht Waschfrau. 
Prüfer: Gut, ein Reisprospekt wiegt 100 Gramm. Sie bekommen 
einen Karton von 10 Kilogramm. Wieviel Prospekte sind da drin? 
Azubi: Das ist voll unfair! 
Prüfer: Das ist doch ganz einfach. 
Azubi: Weiß ich auch. 
Prüfer: Dann rechnen Sie doch mal. 
Azubi: Was? 
Prüfer: 100 Gramm jeder Prospekt, 10 Kilo im Karton. 
Azubi: Komm, mach Dein Kreiz, daß ich durchgefallen bin, so?n 
Scheiß mach ich nicht! 

Gleiche Aufgabe, anderer Prüfling: 

Prüfer: Rechnen Sie doch bitte mal! 
Azubi: Klar, kein Problem! Zehn Kilogramm sind 20 Pfund. 5 
Prospekte sind ein Pund. 100 Prospekte! 
Prüfer: Prima! (Freut sich, dass der Prüfling, zwar über den 
Umweg des Pfundes, sicher und schnell zum Ergebnis gekommen ist.) 
Azubi: Und das Ganze jetzt mal 10! 

Prüfer: Wann war der Dreißigjährige Krieg? 
Azubi: In Vietnam oder? 

Prüfer: Was bedeuten die Begriffe brutto und netto? 
Azubi: Irgendwie so mehr oder weniger. 
Prüfer: Ach was? 
Azubi: Doch, brutto ist mit Verpackung? 
Prüfer: Und netto? 
Azubi: Das ist das Gewicht der Verpackung. 
Prüfer: Was ist dann Tara? 
Azubi: Der hat das erfunden, oder? 


Prüfer: Bevor es Geld gab, wie haben die Menschen da Waren 
gehandelt? 
Azubi: Tauschhandel. 
Prüfer: Ja.. (wird vom Azubi unterbrochen) 
Azubi: Wenn man da eine Playstation wollte, mußte man einen 
Haufen Spiele abdrücken, um sie zu kriegen. 
Prüfer: Wann wurde die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gegründet? 
Azubi: Das war in Österreich. 
Prüfer. Nicht wo, sondern wann. 
Azubi: Vorher! 

Prüfer: Wann fand die deutsche Wiedervereinigung statt? 

Azubi: Als die Ossis gehört haben, dass wir den Euro haben, sind 
sie alle rüber. 
Prüfer: Wann? 
Azubi: Als ***** in Berlin den Krieg verloren hat. 

Prüfer: Wer war Ludwig Erhardt? 
Azubi: Den haben meine Eltern so gerne geguckt. War doch der mit 
der dicken Brille. 
Prüfer: Und was war Ludwig Erhardt? 
Azubi: Schauspieler! 
Prüfer: Sie meinen Heinz Erhardt! 
Azubi: Heinz Erhardt war doch der Helfer von Rudi Carrell, oder? 

Prüfer: Im Zusammenhang mit der Börse hört man immer den Begriff 
DAX. Was ist denn der DAX? 
Azubi: Nee, ich weiß schon, ist kein Tier, oder? 
Prüfer: (schüttelt den Kopf) 
Azubi: Nee, ist klar. 
Prüfer: Und? 
Azubi: Ne Abkürzung? 
Prüfer: (nickt) 
Azubi: Es gibt kein Wort das mit X anfängt! 

*Prüfer: Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Wort, das mit X aufhört! 
Azubi: Taxi! *

Prüfer: Ein Kubikmeter besteht aus wievielen Litern? Rechnen Sie 
doch mal, wieviele Liter passen in einen Kubikmeter! 
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer mit offenem Mund an) 
Prüfer: Können Sie das? 
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer weiter verständnislos an) 
Prüfer: Schauen Sie, einen Liter Wasser kann man ja auch in 
einen Würfel bestimmter Kantenlänge umrechnen, wieviele Würfel passen dann in 
ein Kubikmeter? 
Azubi: Ja aber Liter ist doch für Wasser und Kubikmeter für 
Wohnungen. 
Prüfer: Wie bitte? 
Azubi: Ja, die Wohnung von meinen Eltern ist 85 Kubikmeter groß. 
Prüfer: Was Sie jetzt meinen ist ein Flächenmaß, Sie meinen 
Quadratmeter! 
Azubi: Ich dachte, Quadratmeter ist nur wenns viereckig ist und 
Kubikmeter wenn es etwas ungünstig geschnitten ist. 

Prüfer: Wer war denn Carl Benz? 
Azubi: (war laut Unterlagen auf dem Carl-Benz-Gymnasium): Ein 
berühmter Erfinder! 
Prüfer: Und was hat er erfunden? 
Azubi: (mit stolzgeschwellter Brust): Das BENZin! 

Prüfer: Wenn ein Artikel 85 Cent kostet, wieviele Artikel können 
Sie für kaufen, wenn Ihnen 12 Euro zur Verfügung stehen? 
Azubi: Ich würde eine Analyse machen. 
Prüfer: Sie könnten aber auch einfach rechnen. 
Azubi: Ich würde Angebot und Nachfrage analysieren, den Markt 
studieren und versuchen herauszufinden, wo ich den Artikel billiger 
bekomme. 
Prüfer: Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber jetzt stellen Sie 
sich vor, sie hätten das schon alles gemacht und hätten herausgefunden, 
dass der Artikel exakt für 85 Cent zu bekommen ist. 
Azubi: Ich würde entweder warten bis ich mehr Geld hätte oder 
bis der Artikel einen besseren Preis hat. 
Prüfer: Warum machen Sie es sich so schwer? 
Azubi: Weil 85 Cent nicht in 12 Euro passt. 
Prüfer: Passt doch! 
Azubi: Aber nicht wirklich! 

Prüfer: Konrad Adenauer, haben Sie diesen Namen schon mal 
gehört? 
Azubi: Ja klar. 
Prüfer: Und wer war das? 
Azubi: Hat der nicht die D-Mark erfunden? 

Prüfer: Wer war der erste deutsche Bundeskanzler? 
Azubi: Helmut Kohl. 
Prüfer: Der war nicht der erste. 
Azubi: Doch, der war schon Kanzler als ich geboren wurde. 
Prüfer: Und vorher? Gab es da keine Kanzler? 
Azubi: Nur den ***** . 

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte sechs Länder, die an die 
Bundesrepublik  
Deutschland grenzen. 
Azubi: Holland, Niederlande, Schweden, Spanien, Portugal, 
England. 

Prüfer: Die moderne EDV erleichtert den Büroalltag. Nennen Sie 
Beispiele dafür. 
Azubi: Haben wir nicht mehr gehabt, wir haben schon Computer. 

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir einige Länder der europäischen 
Gemeinschaft. 
Azubi: Kenn ich alle! Frankreich, Belgien und das dritte fällt 
mir jetzt nicht ein. 

Prüfer: Der längste Fluß Deutschlands ist welcher? 
Azubi: Der Nil. 

Prüfer: Wer war Napoleon? 
Azubi: Der mit der Guillotine? 

Prüfer: Erzählen Sie mir doch etwas über die Bedeutung der 
folgenden Erfindungen: Das Rad, die Dampfmaschine, das Telefon, der 
Computer. 
Azubi: Sie haben ein vergessen: dem Handy! 
Prüfer: Nee, nee, Telefon habe ich gesagt. 
Azubi: Telefon ist doch mit Kabel, Handy ohne! 

Und jetzt einer meiner Lieblinge. Eine junge Frau, hübsch, 
blond, in den übrigen Fragen nicht schlecht gewesen, bekommt noch eine Frage 
aus dem Bereich des Allgemeinwissens. 
Prüfer: Der erste Mensch im Weltall, wie hieß der? 
Azubi: James Tiberius Kirk! Da staunen Sie, oder? 
Prüfer: Allerdings! 
Azubi: Dass ich sogar wusste, was das ?T? in James T. Kirk 
bedeutet. 
Prüfer: Schon mal was von Juri Gagarin gehört? 
Azubi: Selbstverständlich! 
Prüfer: Ja und? 
Azubi: Der hat doch so Löffel verbogen, im Fernsehen. 
Prüfer: Aha, und Mr. Spock war der erste Mann auf dem Mond. 
Azubi: Nein, das war Louis Armstrong!


Ich weiß ist schon sehr Lang


EDIT:
 Selektives Hören ist ein unter Männern weit verbreitetes, von Frauen oft 
unterschätztes, ontologisches Syndrom. Wenn z.B. eine Frau sagt: 

"Hör mal zu! Das hier ist ein einziges Durcheinander! Du und ich, wir machen 
jetzt sauber. Dein ganzes Zeug liegt auf dem Fußboden und wenn wir nicht 
bald waschen, läufst du demnächst ohne Klamotten herum. Du hilfst mir jetzt, 
und zwar sofort!" 


Dann versteht der Mann: 

Blablablabla Hör mal zu 
Blablablabla du und ich 
Blablablabla auf dem Fußboden 
Blablablabla ohne Klamotten 
Blablablabla und zwar sofort! 

Diese temporäre Hörschwäche gilt leider als schwer therapierbar. 

Männer konzentrieren sich eben auf das Wesentliche.


----------



## Intelfan (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Oh mein Gott...  
Soviel dummheit auf einem HAufen gehört doch echt verboten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da kenn ich auch eins.
Ne Klassenkameradin hat ein ding rausgehauen.
War ne frage in ner Klassenarbeit in Geografie.

"Wie heist das Gebirge zwischen Europa und Asien?"

Antwort: "China"^^


----------



## Menthe (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sowas hatten wir mal in Bio.

"Hühner sind doch Säugetiere, oder?"


----------



## herethic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich auch eins.
> Ne Klassenkameradin hat ein ding rausgehauen.
> War ne frage in ner Klassenarbeit in Geografie.
> 
> ...


 Meine hatte was ähnliches:
Lehrerin:"Wo war der Sitz des *Russischen* Zaren?"
Klassenkameradin:"Ehm..."(ich zeig auf sage St.Petersburg)
Lehrerin:"Richtig!Und wo liegt St.Petersburg?"
(einige Kichern)
Klassenkameriden(nochmal die gleiche): Deutschland?




EDIT: Englandspielt in der WM.Qualifikation gegen  Deutschland.Capello und seine Spieler unterhalten sich vor dem Match in der Umkleidekabine: "Hört zu Jungs, ich weiß, die Deutschen sind schlecht.", erklärt der England-Coach. "Aber wir müssen gegen sie spielen, da ist nichts zu machen..." 

"Ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag", sagt James Green(Torhüter), "ihr geht alle in einen Pub und ich spiele allein gegen sie. Was meint ihr dazu?" "Klingt vernünftig!", antworten der Teamchef und die anderen Spieler und gehen in eine Kneipe auf ein Bier und spielen Billard. 

Nach gut einer Stunde erinnert sich Frank Lampard(ein Spieler EnglandS), dass ja das Spiel läuft und schaltet den Fernseher an: England 1 (Green 10. Min.) - Deutschland 0 zeigt die Anzeigetafel. 

Zufrieden widmen sie sich wieder ihrem Billardspiel und dem Bier für eine weitere Stunde, bevor sie sich das Endresultat betrachten. 
Die Anzeigetafel zeigt: England 1 (Green 10. Min.) - Deutschland 1 (Klose 89.Min.) 

"********!" schreien alle Spieler und rennen entsetzt ins Stadion zurück, wo sie James Green in der Kabine sitzen sehen, das Gesicht in den Händen vergraben. "Was zum Teufel ist passiert, James?" schreit Capello. 
"Sorry Freunde", antwortet Green, "aber dieser verdammte Schiedsrichter hat mich in der 11. Minute vom Platz gestellt!"



EDITEDIT: Ein Mann geht im Central Park in New York spazieren. Plötzlich 
erblickt er ein Mädchen, das von einem Kampfhund angegriffen wird. 
Er läuft hin und beginnt einen wilden Kampf mit dem Hund. 
Endlich kann er den Hund töten, das Mädchen befreien und so 
ihr Leben retten. 
Ein Polizist hat die Situation beobachtet. Er geht zu dem Mann, 
klopft ihm auf die Schulter und sagt: "Sie sind ein Held! Morgen 
wird in der Zeitung stehen: Mutiger New Yorker rettet Mädchen 
das Leben!" 
Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf und antwortet: "Ich bin kein New 
Yorker!" 
"Oh," erwidert der Polizist "dann steht morgen in der Zeitung: 
"Mutiger Amerikaner rettet Mädchen das Leben!" 
Wieder schüttelt der Mann den Kopf: "Ich bin kein Amerikaner!" 
Verblüfft schaut der Polizist den Mann an und fragt: 
"Was sind Sie dann?!" 
"Ich bin Pakistani." 
Am nächsten Tag steht folgende Schlagzeile in der Zeitung: 
"Islamischer Extremist tötet amerikanischen Hund. 
Verbindungen zu Terrornetzwerk vermutet."



EDITEDITEDIT:

Ein Ire geht an einer Kneipe vorbei


EDITEDITEDITEDIT:

Meine Freundin und ich planen, zu heiraten. Meine Freundin ist eine Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt: 
Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T-Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir. 

Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert. 

Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte in Tränen: "Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie". 

Und die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf ...


----------



## bobby (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Blondinen stehen auf der Brücke und sehen nach unten.
Die Erste:"Das ist bestimmt die Donau!"
Die Zweite:"Ne,das ist die Elbe!"
Und beide:"Und,was meinst du?"
Die Letzte:"Ich spring nach unten und sehe nach!"
Und sie springt.
Nach einer Stunde kommt sie wieder hoch. Zerzaustes Haar und verletzt.
"Und,und,und was wars? Elbe oder Donau?"
Knurrt die Dritte:"Weder noch,es war die A9..."




Warum stellt ne Blondine ihren Computer auf den Boden? Damit er nicht abstürzen kann!


----------



## der Türke (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum schwimmt eine Einhörnchen auf den Rücken?

Damit die nüsse nicht nass werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Warum schwimmt eine Einhörnchen auf den Rücken?
> 
> Damit die nüsse nicht nass werden.




Wie geil ist der denn bitte....


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

3 Vampire sitzen nachts auf einer Gruft.
Der Erste sagt:" Ich hab so Durst, ich brauche jetzt unbedingt Blut."
Er fliegt nach Norden, kommt nach 20 Minuten mit Blut auf dem Mantel zurück, und sagt:"Hey Leute, da hinten ist eine Beerdigung, ich hab soeben die Witwe vollkommen leergesaugt....."

Der Zweite fliegt sofort nach Süden, kommt nach 30 Minuten zurück, und sagt:"
Ich habe eine sowas von geile Hochzeit gecrasht....hab die Braut ausgeschlürft, bis ich fast geplatzt bin."

Der Dritte fliegt daraufhin sofort in Richtung Westen, und kommt nach 5 Minuten mit Blutverschmiertem Gesicht, gebrochener Nase und zerfetzten Klamotten zurück......
"Habt ihr die Mauer da hinten gesehen? Ich nicht......"


----------



## herethic (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

An der CIA-Schule stehen drei Agenten vor dem Abschlusstest. 

Der Ausbilder sagt zum ersten: "Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Freundin. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen!" Nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Mann mit seiner Freundin an der Hand aus dem Raum, gibt dem Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt: "Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht!" 

Als der zweite an der Reihe ist sagt der Ausbilder zu ihm: "Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Verlobte. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen!" Nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Mann mit seiner Verlobten an der Hand aus dem Raum, gibt dem Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt: "Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht!" 

Zum dritten sagt der Ausbilder: "Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Frau mit der du schon 10 Jahre verheiratet bist. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen!" Der Mann geht in den Raum. Nach zwei Sekunden ertönt ein fürchterlicher Lärm und nach 20 Sekunden steht der Mann wieder vor der Tür und sagt zum Ausbilder: "Irgendein Idiot hat Platzpatronen in die Pistole getan. Ich habe sie mit dem Sessel erschlagen müssen!"




Ok der ist bekannt:
Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie. 
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu ******?" 
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!" 
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne ****** willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!" 
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!" 
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst." 
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!" 
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"


----------



## Naiuluj (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chat Zitat:
*ZENSIERT 1* (20:16:14 30/01/2010)
ma ne, heute nacht solls wd schneien

 *ZENSIERT 2* (20:16:20 30/01/2010)
****** 

 *ZENSIERT 2*(20:16:27 30/01/2010)
schrei ma ganz laut

 *ZENSIERT 1* (20:16:38 30/01/2010)
mach du doch 

 *ZENSIERT 2* (20:16:59 30/01/2010)
ne erst du *UGLY*

eh für die die nicht kapieren wer, wer ist *UGLY* : Zensiert 1=Person 1; Zensiert 2=Person 2


----------



## computertod (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Hund kam in eine Metzgerei und stahl einen Braten. Glücklicherweise erkannte der Metzger den Hund als den eines Nachbarn, einem Anwalt. Der Metzger rief den Anwalt an und sagte: "Wenn dein Hund einen Braten aus meiner Metzgerei stiehlt, bist du dann für die Kosten verantwortlich?" Der Anwalt erwiderte: "Natürlich. Wie viel kostet das Fleisch?" - "30 €." Ein paar Tage später erhielt der Metzger einen Scheck über 30 Franken mit der Post. Angeheftet war eine Rechnung mit folgendem Text: "Rechtsauskunft: 350€"


----------



## herethic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grade 2 Sachen auf einer Seite für Komplett-PC's gefunden.

Die bieten einen 6000€ PC an.

1.





> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir verbauen nur hochwertigen DDR2-Speicher[/FONT][/FONT]



2.





> 3D Mark 06 Punkte:
> Gtx 295 16906 Punkte
> HD 4850 17087 Punkte


----------



## Kalkleiste (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab auch noch einen.
Erdkunde Lehrer fragt meine Mitschülerin:
Was wird aus Öl gemacht ???(gemeint war rohöl)
Und sie so:
Salatdressing


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

10.Klasse Gymnasium... 
Der Lehrer fragt
uns in welches
Bundesland wir verreisen 
eine Schülerin antwortet...
Amerika  soo doof



Oder eine Schülerin
meinte mal: der Wind kommt von den Wellen xD


----------



## Communicator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sieht ne Politesse wie ein Mann auf einem Behindertenparkplatz einparkt und geht hin. "Sagen Sie mal junger Mann, Sie sehen garnicht behindert aus, was haben Sie denn für ne Behinderung ?" Darauf er: "Tourette, Du blöde Kuh"..... 

Tourette-Syndrom ? Wikipedia

Gruß.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

DSDS = RTL-Kindergarten für betreutes singen


----------



## TF.Rave (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kugel rollt ums Eck und fliegt um.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



TF.Rave schrieb:


> Kugel rollt ums Eck und fliegt um.



OMG hatten wir den Witz hier schon oft, hab den selbst mal vor nem 1/2 Jahr oder so gepostet...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> OMG hatten wir den Witz hier schon oft, hab den selbst mal vor nem 1/2 Jahr oder so gepostet...



Oh nein, wie schlimm..


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

15 mal kam der Witz hier locker schon^^ Genau wie viele andere, da hilft bloß überlesen


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



heartcell schrieb:


> 9. Du kennst mindestens 20 Wege eine Bierflasche zu öffnen.


Ich kenne mehr!!!
1000 Arten ein Bier zu öffnen
Nr. 996 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wohl eher 100 Gegenstände....
das ist fast immer das selbe Prinzip, einfach von unten hebeln, so wie mit nem Feuerzeug.
Am coolsten ist es, mit ner CD ne Bierflasche zu öffnen. 
Das kann ich, dass ist echt cool.


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der underschied Zwichen einen Ente?



was Passiert wenn ein Vogel auf einem baum landet und die Ampel Rot ist?

Ganz einfach...

Keks, weil der Kühlschrank nicht aus Holz ist

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## mr_sleeve (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wohl eher 100 Gegenstände....
> das ist fast immer das selbe Prinzip, einfach von unten hebeln, so wie mit nem Feuerzeug.
> Am coolsten ist es, mit ner CD ne Bierflasche zu öffnen.
> Das kann ich, dass ist echt cool.



also ich nehm dafür immer meine neuen Bluerays


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Softwareanfrage
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' umgestiegen.
Ich habe festgestellt, daß das Programm einen unerwarteten Kind-Prozeß gestartet hat und sehr viel Platz
und wichtige Ressourcen belegt. In der Produktanweisung wird ein solches Phänomen nicht erwähnt.
Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von selbst und startet in allen Systemen
automatisch, wodurch alle Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme gestoppt werden. Die Anwendungen 'Bordell
10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0' funktionieren nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start
ab. Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine bevorzugten Anwendungen benutzen
möchte.
Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum Programm 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der UninstalI-Funktion
von 'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung, zuerst das Programm 'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen.
Dieses Programm ist mir aber viel zu teuer. Können Sie mir helfen?
Danke, ein User
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
jetzt das wirklich Geniale, die Antwort des Technischen Dienstes 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort
Lieber User,
das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern. In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber bei
einem grundlegenden Verständnisfehler: Viele User steigen von 'Freundin 7.0 ' auf 'Gattin 1.0' um, weil sie
Zweites zur Gruppe der "Spiele & Anwendungen" zählen. 'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und
wurde entwickelt, um alle anderen Funktionen zu kontrollieren. Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0' wieder auf
'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen. Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien installiert, die
ein Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen. Es ist nicht möglich, diese versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren,
zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu vernichten.
Einige User probierten die Installation von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber
am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher. Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel
"Warnungen", Alimente-Zahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version 1.0".
Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste daraus zu machen. Ich habe selber 'Gattin
1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich strikt an die Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel
"Gesellschaftsfehler".
Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig davon, ob Sie schuld
sind oder nicht.
Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls: C:..UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN.exe.
Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN einschalten
müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0' wieder Normal funktioniert.
Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie Sie für die "Gesellschaftsfehler" uneingeschränkt haften! Alles
in allem ist 'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig hohen Betriebskosten.
Bedenken Sie auch die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von 'Gattin
1.0' zu steigern. Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.
Viel Glück!
Ihr Technischer Dienst
PS: Installieren Sie niemals 'Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3'! Dieses Programm verträgt sich nicht mit 'Gattin 1.0'
und könnte einen nicht wieder gutzumachenden Schaden im Betriebssystem verursachen.



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ nichtraucher: Guckst du hier.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sorry für Doppelpost.

Heute eine Mail von einem Bekannten bekommen.



> People wonder why I like cats.  Watch this video, and then you will know why.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Videos\funny-cat-video-compilation-1.htm


 
*kopf->tisch*


----------



## ILAN12346 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist den sein Username "My Documents" o__O ?!?!?

Sitzen zwei Äpfel auf dem Baum und unterhalten sich. Da kommt eine Birne vorbeigeflogen.
Sagt der eine Apfel: "Hey Birnen können doch gar nicht fliegen." Sagt die Birne: "Wieso, ich bin doch die Birne Maja!" 

Sitzen zwei U-Boote im Kino. Kommt ein Panzer rein. Sagt das erste U-Boot zum zweiten: - "So'n Quatsch! Ein Panzer im Kino!"


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was solltet ihr sagen,wenn eure Eltern euch zum ersten mal beim ornanieren unter der dusche/in der badewanne erwischen????

Antwort: Ey....das ist meiner...und wie schnell ich den wasche bleibt mir überlassen!


----------



## ILAN12346 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> Was solltet ihr sagen,wenn eure Eltern euch zum ersten mal beim ornanieren unter der dusche/in der badewanne erwischen????
> 
> Antwort: Ey....das ist meiner...und wie schnell ich den wasche bleibt mir überlassen!


 


ROFL! :O
sry, musste mal sein xDDDDD

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was machen 30 Schniedel in einem Bus?

Ne Spritztour!


----------



## shila92 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn wir schon bei diesen Witzen sind:

Kommt eine Frau beim Arzt... 

@Whoosaa: Zu geil!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Kunde ruft bei der Windows Hotline an: 

Hotline: Guten Tag, wie kann ich ihnen behilflich sein? 
Kunde: Hallo, ich nutze Windows. 

Hotline: Ja und wie kann ich ihnen Helfen? 
Kunde: Ich habe ein Problem 

Hotline: Aber das sagten sie doch schon!


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Déjà-vu


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der mit dem Billiardtisch ist wieder sowas von dumm das er wieder gut ist.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Adidas --) Alle deutschen Idioten denken an Sex. 

 Audi --) Automobiler Unsinn deutscher Ingenieure. 

 BMW --) Besser man wandert 

 Edeka --) Ein deutscher Esel kauft alles. 

 Fiat --) Fehler in allen Teilen. 

 Ford --) Für Opa reicht der. 

 Ikea --) Idioten kaufen einfach alles. 

 Lufthansa --) Let us f**** the hostess,as no Stewardess´s avaiblac. 

 Mazda --) Müll auf zwei drehenden Achsen. 

 Opel --) Ohne peilung einfach losheizen 

Puma --) Probier unbedingt mal Adidas. 

Seat --) Sehen,einsteigen,aussteigen,totlachen 

VW Golf --) Völlig wertloses Gerät ohne logische Funktion


*

Komische Namen:*



Sabine von Vorne, 23701 Eutin

Gisela von Hinten, Praxis für Individual-Partner-und Sexualberatung, 88213

Fred Feuerstein, 67227 Frankenthal

Feuerstein Wilma, 6850 Dornbirn, Austria

Adolf Führer,  72636 Frickenhausen

Kerstin Löwenherz, Dr. Tierärztin 34466 Wolfhagen

F. ****, Dr.med. 97616 Bad Neustadt

G. Punkt, 17121 Loitz

Kai von Kotze, 80802 München

Günter Leberwurst, 01279 Dresden

Frank Furz, 67590 Worms

Dr. K. Guck, Augenarzt, 63065 Offenbach

Butterbrot Karl-Heinz, Karlsruhe

Dr. Lothar Loch, Gynäkologe, Bochum 

Harry Hengst Promotion GmbH, erwähnt in "in-muenchen" 

Regine Mösenlechner, Skirennläuferin 

Christian Ferckel, Gynäkologe

Clara Titte

Peter ******, Suhl 

Dr. Uta Mägdefessel-Schmutzer, Jena 

Pierre Nutte, Rastatt 

Dr. Eckhard Eichel, Frauenarzt, Quickborn 

Rosa Schwellung, Berlin 

Nina ******, Radebeul 

Hans Hoeschen, Mülheim 

Hartwigsen & Brammsen, WG in Flensburg 

Willi Tunte, Köln 

Dr. med. Werner Unverdorben, Gynäkologe, Erding 

Gertrud Massengeil, Schauenburg 

Dr. med. Günther Spreitzer, Facharzt für Frauenheilkunde und Geburtshilfe, Wels 

Elvira Kleine-Wilde, Wangerland 

Johann Omasreiter sen., Neuburg 

Rainer Rammler, Burgoberbach 

Dr. med. Hermann Verfürth, Neuss 

Ursula Rammelkammer, Malsch 

MR Dr. Hans-Joachim Horny, Frauenarzt, Gößnitz 

Gisela Bordell, Herne 

Birgit Untenzu, Dresden 

Siegfried Scheidereiter, Beerfelden 

Margrit Dängeli-Busenhart, Neuenburg 

Rösli Hösli, Oberdorf, Schweiz 

Dr. med. Hans Stopfer, Gynäkologe, Klosterneuburg, Österreich 

Dr. med. Elke Spreizer, Fachärztin für Haut- und Geschlechtskrankheiten, Klosterg, Österreich 

Dr. med. Werner Schmutz, Facharzt für Frauenheilkunde, Linz, Österreich 

Renate Anders-******, Schortens 

Agnes Jungverdorben, Grevenbroich 

Alfred Eichelkraut, München 

********************* Waffen AG, Glarus, Schweiz 

Anton Sausack, Ort im Innkreis, Österreich 

Ilse Rammelt, Boxberg 

Uwe Schwanz-Nagel, Bremen 

Klaus-Dieter Füllmich, Berlin 

Dr. Dieter Gehmacher, Orthopädie und Sportmedizin, Birgitz 

Axel Schweiss, Osnabrück 

Patrick Schmierer, Maler

Peter Kummer, Autor des Lebenshilfewerkes: "Ab heute besser drauf!" 

Rainer Zufall, Trostberg 

Martha Pfahl, Hobeck 

Jan-Karl-Alfred Lachnicht, Pfadfinder 

Rainer Stoff, Köln 

Dr. med. B. Jungbluth, Frauenärztin, Aachen 

Friedhofsgärtnerei Hans Tod, Bremen 

Schade Bestattungen, Neustadt/Harz 

Stephan Sarg, Tischlerei u Bestattung, Axams (Tirol) 

Heinz Kiste, Bestattungsunternehmer, Garmisch-Partenkirchen 

Bestattungsinstitut Hackspiel, Mindelheim 

Bestattungsinstitut PIETÄT Freudensprung GmbH, Bamberg 

Gerhard H. Gräber, Stellv. Vorsitzender Friedhofszweckverband 

Dipl.- Psych. Kristine Qualen, Hamburg 

Christina Sorgenfrei, Psychotherapie, Ärztin, Homöopathie, Bad Nauheim

Gasthof Kotz, Grub, Landkreis Miesbach 

Gertrud Rind, Fleischfachverkäuferin einer münchner Grossmetzgerei 

Paros und Antiparos, zwei verfeindete Tavernen in der gleichen Straße Münchens 

Benjamin Blau, Brauereiangestellter, Helmstedt 

Metzgerei Schlecht, ein Filialbetrieb 

Metzgerei Edwin Schimmel, Marktschorgast 

Konditorei Werner Kotz, Zug, Schweiz


----------



## MKay (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Furzwitz:
Er macht nie einen WIND um irgend ein Sache, ausser es gab BOHNEN!
(Fam Guy)


----------



## DON (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Yamaha - Yeti Auf Motorrad Am Hymalaia Abgestürtzt


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

balthasar der weise spricht: 
"laute fürze stinken nicht! aber vor den butterweichen, die sich durch die hose schleichen, ja, vor denen fürchte dich, denn die stinken fürchterlich!"


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

mitsubishi - motor ist total schrott und bremsfallschirm ist sicherhaltsber hinten installiert

Kawasaki - kaum auszudenken was an sch*** allesn käuflich ist

Seat - Sicherlich eine art traktor

BMW - bei mercdes weggeschmissen


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Fiat:*

*F*ehler *i*n* a*llen *T*eilen
*F*errari *i*n *a*ußergewöhnlicher* T*arnung
*F*ür *I*taliener *a*usreichende *T*echnik


----------



## Loris (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Es trafen sich mal 2 Jäger.

Was sagt ein Wow gamer wenn er im stau sitzt?  

Es laggt

Was sagt ein Wow gamer wenn er Geburtstag hat?

Level up!


----------



## shila92 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich 2 Päpste...


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

geht ein cowboy zum friseur; kommt er raus, pony weg...


----------



## Loris (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> geht ein cowboy zum friseur; kommt er raus, pony weg...



armer kerl


----------



## Ini (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Weiß nicht obs den schon gab:

Eine Banane hat keine Knochen, da ein Joghurt auch keine Gräten hat.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

shila, es gab Zeiten mit 2 und noch viel mehr Päpsten


----------



## shila92 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja stimmt. Aber gehen wir mal von der Gegenwart aus.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sind 90 Nazis in der Ecke? --> ein rechter Winkel


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Was sind 90 Nazis in der Ecke? --> ein rechter Winkel



Zu geil.


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hier auch ist auch noch einer: 

vorsicht! @Bayer und Düsseldorfer: bitte diesen witz nicht lesen!!

gehen ein Bayer, ein Düsseldorfer und ein Kölner in eine Bar:

sagt der Wirt "was kann ich den herren anbieten??"
sagt Der Bayer:,,Ich nehm ein Weizen", der düsseldorfer "mir kannst du 
ein Alt geben". Der kölner "ich bin mit ner Cola zufrieden".
Der wirt: "wieso nimmst denn du eine Cola?!? der DD(Düsseldorfer) nimmt ein Alt; tüpisch DD. Der bayer will ein Weizen; typisch Bayrisches Getränk. Und du als Kölner nimmst ne Cola statt nem Kölsch?!? wieso denn das ??!
darauf der Kölner: "also wenn die beiden sich kein Bier bestellen, nehme ich aus fairnis auch keins"


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

also ich kenn den anders rum, also das sich der bayer ne cola bestellt


----------



## joraku (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja, so kannte ich den auch.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat der Bayer gemacht wie er zum ersten Mal ein flugzeug Sah?
Im Wald Gerannt das Nest suchen! 

Warum Stellt sich der Bayer die glotze am Schrank?
Um der TV Sprecherin unter den Dirndell zu Spannen!

Warum Machen sich die Ostfrisler runde Häuser?
Das der Hund nicht die Ecke Anpinkelt!


----------



## bobby (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Bayer und ein Preuß sitzen in der Kneipe.

Stupft der Preuß den Bayer an und sagt: "Dua, die preußische Zeitung les ich und mit der bayrischen wisch ich mir den Hintern ab."

Der Bayer reagiert nicht.

Darauf der Preuß energischer:"Dua, die preußische Zeitung les ich und mit der bayrischen wisch ich mir den Hintern ab."

Da mustert der Bayer den Preuß und verdreht die Augen: "Pass bloß auf bald bisch am Arsch gscheiter wie im Kopf."


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Türken und Bayern? Türken sprechen meist besser deutsch.

Ein Ostfriese lacht dreimal über einen Witz: Einmal, wenn man ihn erzählt, das zweite Mal, wenn man ihn erklärt und das dritte Mal, wenn er ihn versteht. Der Bayer lacht nur zweimal: Einmal, wenn man ihn erzählt, das zweite Mal wenn man ihn erklärt. Begreifen tut er ihn eh nicht.


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Ein Ostfriese lacht dreimal über einen Witz: Einmal, wenn man ihn erzählt, das zweite Mal, wenn man ihn erklärt und das dritte Mal, wenn er ihn versteht. Der Bayer lacht nur zweimal: Einmal, wenn man ihn erzählt, das zweite Mal wenn man ihn erklärt. Begreifen tut er ihn eh nicht.



Dieser "Witz" passt mal richtig zum Threadnamen, er ist einfach nur dumm. So blödelwitze find ich ja in Ordnung aber das fällt eher unter diskriminierung und hat hier meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren.


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



EinarN schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum Stellt sich der Bayer die glotze am Schrank?
> Um der TV Sprecherin unter den Dirndell zu Spannen!
> ...



1. heißt das "an den Schrank" (aber wahrscheinlich meinst du "auf den Schrank") und 2. *das *Dirndl

Wenn ihr schon Witze über uns Bayern macht, dann versucht sie wenigstens richtig zu erzählen. 
Ist ja schlimm....


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

michael, so viele diskrimienierende Witze wie hier schon kamen, reg dich ab.
Witze über Ossis, Ostfriesen, Ausländer, Algerier, usw sind lustig und Witze über Bayern sind auf einmal diskriminierend


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich finds grad sau lustig, dass du "Algerier" nochmal als einzelne Gruppe neben "Ausländer" erwähnst. Oder sollte das nochmal ein "unlogischer, dummer Witz" sein?


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat der Bayer gemacht wie er zum ersten mal ein Dampflock in Fahrt gesehen hat?
Er rand Ihr entgegen mit ein Hand voll Heu weil er dachte es ist eine Kuh!


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> michael, so viele diskrimienierende Witze wie hier schon kamen, reg dich ab.
> Witze über Ossis, Ostfriesen, Ausländer, Algerier, usw sind lustig und Witze über Bayern sind auf einmal diskriminierend



Normal sag ich auch nichts dagegen, bei EinarN musste ich grad auch schmunzeln. Ausschlaggebend war in dem Fall der letzte Satz "Begreifen tut er ihn eh nicht".


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und? Wie viele Ostfriesenwitze kamen im Laufe deines Lebens schon aus deinem Mund, die ein noch tieferes Niveau hatten? Vermutlich viele. Wäre der Witz andersrum gewesen hätteste dich vermutlich totgelacht

Auf Algerier ging ich speziell ein, weil manche Witze in diesem Thread absolut geschmacklos waren, aber die schlimmsten waren über Algerier^^


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> 1. heißt das "an den Schrank" (aber wahrscheinlich meinst du "auf den Schrank") und 2. *das *Dirndl
> 
> Wenn ihr schon Witze über uns Bayern macht, dann versucht sie wenigstens richtig zu erzählen.
> Ist ja schlimm....


Ich kann es ja mal auf Rumänisch Versuchen.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Let´s fetz" rief der Frosch und sprang in den Mixxer


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum hat *B.M.W.* zwei symethrische eiformige öfnungen am Küllergrill?
Da der Bayer früher behauptete er hat große Hoden, diese aber nie Zeigen könnte, hat er sie am Küllergrill Nachgebildet


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Tread ist einfach nur zu geil...


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

grad in skype gehört^^

geht ein mann in eine bar, und trinkt 4-5 bierchen. Als er dann zahlen möchte, merkt er, dass er seine brieftasche zu hause vergessen hat. 
Der wirt darauf: ,,ich biete dir ein deal an; wenn du ihn animmst geht die rechung auf's haus."
Der gast:,, Ja ok. das ist ein deal. und was muss ich machen??"
Der Wirt:,, zwei dinge: draußen im hof ist mein Pitbull der einen lockeren zahn hat. den musst du ziehen. wenn du damit fertig bist, gehst du in den zweiten stock: da ist eine 80- jährige frau die immernoch Jungfrau ist. ich will, dass du das änderst."
Der gast geht raus, und man hört nur noch gebelle und geschreie. Auf einmal kommt der gast wieder rein:,, das mit dem pitbull ist erledigt. Jetzt muss nur nochmal wissen im welchen stock die oma mit dem lockeren Zahn ist!"


----------



## shila92 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ahh...   Das ist zu hart!


----------



## der Türke (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ahh...   Das ist zu hart!



  Das gab es hier schon aber der ist immer noch Kult


----------



## amdfreak (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich habe den grad vorhin beim Frühstück erfunden :

Treffen sich zwei Keime in der Butter. Sagt der eine zum anderen :
"Na, auch schon geimpft ?"

mfG amdfr3@k


----------



## ~DrUmCoDe~ (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Counterstrike Spieler auf dem Schiessstand*​
So dann wollen wir mal. Unser lokaler Schützenverein hat heute seinen Tag der offenen Tür und bietet neben Kaffee, Kuchen und Tombola auch ein Gastschiessen für Erwachsene (unter Aufsicht). Schließlich bin ich durch CS erfahren im Umgang mit Schusswaffen aller Art. Ich gehe also in das Schützenhaus und sofort fällt mir der korpulente Mann Mitte 50 auf, der Obergästechefschiesseinweiser. Ich gehe auf ihn zu, ich will ja mit meiner Schusswaffenerfahrung aus CS glänzen und laut den Medienberichten der letzten Tage, habe ich wohl das beste Training der Welt erfahren.

"Guten Tag, kann ich Ihnen helfen?"

"Ja. Ich möchte schießen!"

"Dann sind Sie hier richtig. Haben Sie den Erfahrung mit Schusswaffen?"

"Jawoll die hab ich. Allerdings erst seit 1.0 (Retail) aber ich hab nen guten Skill!"

Sprudelt es aus mir hervor. Der Mann vom Schützenverein sieht mich etwas benommen an, ihm ist anzusehen, dass er sich meine
Worte noch ein paar Mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt. Ebenfalls ist ihm anzumerken, dass ihn das auch nicht weiterbringt und schließlich lässt er es bleiben.

"Fein. Dann gehen wir mal zum Pistolenschiesstand. Mit welchen Waffen haben sie denn schon Erfahrung?"

"Och.. mit allen möglichen." sage ich, "am liebsten aber MP5 und Colt"

"MP5? Sind sie bei der Polizei oder beim Grenzschutz?"

"Manchmal GSG9, aber selten. Durch den bescheuerten Helm kassiert man ja jede Menge Headdies"

Da der Mann vor mir herläuft kann ich sein Gesicht nicht sehen. Aber sein abruptes Schweigen in Verbindung mit einem Kopfschütteln sagt mir, dass er mir entweder nicht glaubt oder mich für total bescheuert hält. Na, dem werd´ ich zeigen, was Skill heißt!

"So hier sind wir." Wir sind auf einer Map angelangt (der Mann nannte es "Raum") auf der in regelmäßigen Abständen Holzbretter (schlechte Textur!) parallel angebracht waren, wie Trennwände in der Umkleidekabine von C&A, nur nicht so hoch, und ohne Vorhang. Jeweils im Abstand von ca. 10 Metern dieser Kabinen Stand ein Pappschild mit konzentrischen Kreisen.

"Dann wollen wir mal. Da sie schon Erfahrung haben, brauch´ ich ihnen ja nicht viel erklären" sagt der Mann, geht zu einem großen Stahlschrank und holt eine Pistole (sieht aus wie die 1-1 aber ich bin mir nicht sicher) heraus, bringt sie zu meiner Kabine und legt sie auf das Tischchen neben mir.

"Heute ist noch nichts los. Ich bin hinter ihnen, die Schussbahn ist frei. Sie können schießen wenn sie bereit sind. Nehmen Sie aber das hier."

Hab´ ich's doch gewusst. Dieser Schützenheininoob will mir ein Uralt Headset aufdrehen: groß, rot, hässlich und OHNE MIKRO!

"Nein danke. Ich habe mein eigenes dabei" sage ich leicht triumphierend. Natürlich habe ich mich vorbereitet, und wie! Also nehme ich mein schlankes, leichtes Faltheadset aus meiner Jackentasche, klappe es auseinander, setzte es auf und bring mein Mikro in Position.

"Wo ist der Anschluss?"

"Welcher Anschluss?"

"Für das Headset?"

"Für was?"

Ich deute auf das Gestell auf meinen Kopf:
"Für das hier!"

"Sie brauchen keinen Anschluss, oder wollen sie Musik hören? Das wird aber ziemlich laut mit dem Ding, wollen sie nicht einen Gehörschutz von uns nehmen?"

"Ich hab's gern laut"
Das der Kerl ein Lautstärkeminimalist ist, hätte ich mir auch denken können. Schritte hören? Wozu denn? Ich dachte der kennt sich aus, naja .. .falsch gedacht.

"Ok. Ich fange jetzt an."

"Bitte schön!"

Was ist das? klingt der leicht genervt? Selten solch´ einen Lamer erlebt. Naja, ich bereite mich mal besser vor, dass ich von cs_schützenhaus gekickt werde, begleitet von "Cheater" Schreien von diesem dicken Admin hier.

Ok. Die Wumme liegt vor mir auf dem Tisch, also nehm´ ich sie auf, wie ich es gewohnt bin. Gehe einen Schritt zurück und laufe nach vorne. AUA! Das waren die Weichteile. Ich sehe: der Tisch ist zu hoch also hüpf´ ich drauf und lauf über die Pistole.

"Was machen Sie da?"...ah schon wieder dieser Depp...

"Wonach sieht es denn aus?"

"Warum stehen sie auf dem Tisch?"

"Weil ich vielleicht die Pistole nehmen will?"

"Hören Sie auf über die Waffe zu laufen... Nehmen Sie doch Ihre HÄNDE?"

"Sehr witzig das geht wohl nicht weil..."
Ich schaue kurz auf meine Hände und erstarre: Auf der Unterseite der Hände ist ein seltsames Linienmuster. Kleine Kanäle die sich über die gesamte Oberfläche ziehen. Und das auch noch als Bump-Mapping. Nicht das ihr meint ich wäre bescheuert, aber ich weiß wie normalerweise meine Hände auszusehen haben. Wenn ich meine Hand umdrehe ist sie blau, dunkelblau und irgendwie geschwungen, fast oval. Und in der Mitte meiner Handfläche ist ein kleines, rotes Licht. Jäh unterbricht der Admin meine kleine Erkundungstour über meine Handfläche.

"Geht es Ihnen gut? Stimmt etwas mit Ihren Händen nicht?"

"Doch doch alles in Ordnung"

"Steigen Sie erst mal hier runter!"

Ich hüpfe vom Tisch mit einem klassischen Duckjump. Doch leider dauert das "Duck" länger als der "Jump". Ich lande auf der Fresse.

"Mann, warum ziehen Sie denn die Beine an, wenn Sie vom Tisch hüpfen."

"Ich...äh..."

"Haben Sie sich weh´ getan?"

"Nein. Es geht. Ein paar HP kostet so ein Sprung immer."

"Was meinen Sie? Egal. Hier ich zeige Ihnen mal, wie man die Waffe hält." Mit beiden Händen? Was soll das denn? Was hat der Kerl für beschissene Models drauf? Er drückt mir die Pistole in die Hände. Ich nehme eine Hand wieder herunter, ziele und...

"Auf was soll ich den zielen?"

"Wie wäre es mit der Zielscheibe?"

"Was? Das Pappding?"

"Ja! Das Pappding."

"Was soll ich denn damit? Sehen so meine Gegner aus, Kreise mit Zahlen drin?"

"Gegner?"

"Wo ist der Kopf? Ich ziele immer auf den Kopf."

"Es gibt keinen Kopf. Auf Mannscheiben darf nicht geschossen werden. Nur von Bund, Polizei und Grenzschutz."

Ich schüttele den Kopf. Eine weitere Diskussion bringt nix. Nicht nur dass der Admin hier oberdoof ist, keine Ahnung von Headsets und Waffenhaltung hat. Nein! Er kennt auch nur die deutsche Version, wahrscheinlich sifft jetzt gleich irgendein grüner Glibber aus der Pappe, zum hinhocken fehlen ihr ja die Beine. Also Wumme in die Hand, gezielt (auf die Pappschachtel, rofl) abdrück und „Klick". Noch mal „Klick, klick, klick!"

„Die Pistole ist leer"

„Nein, das kann nicht sein. Ich habe Ihnen ein volles Magazin rein!"

„Höre Sie dieses Geräusch nicht?"

„Welches Geräusch?"

„Dieses Hier!"

Ich ziele auf den Admin,

„Um Himmelswillen, zielen Sie damit nicht auf mich..."

und drücke ab: „klick, klick, klick"

„Verdammt, zielen Sie auf die Scheibe"

„Haben Sie es denn jetzt gehört"

„Ja. Habe ich. Haben Sie die Waffe denn durchgeladen?"

„Wen hab´ ich? Wo hab´ ich?"

„Die Waffe durchladen! Ich dachte Sie hätten Erfahrung damit."

Durchladen? Jetzt kapier´ ich, was er meint, sag´ das doch gleich, aber:
„Wo issn hier Space?"

„Was?"

„Space? Leertaste? Kleiner, weisser Biberdildo?"

„Was wollen Sie?"

„Ich habe Reload auf Space! Wie soll ich denn Nachladen ohne Space?"

„Ach geben Sie her..." Der Admin reißt mir die Pistole aus der Hand, zieht an dem Ding oben (also doch reload!) entspannt den Hahn (ich wusste gar nicht, dass das geht) und gibt sie mir wieder. „So. Ziel anvisieren und abdrücken" sagt er. Nichts leichter als das, tausendmal gemacht. Also, locker die Knarre in die Hand genommen, auf die Pappschachtel gezielt (sagte ich schon *rofl*? Egal: ROFL!) abgedrückt und: „BÄÄÄÄNNNNGGGG"

„Aua, S******e ist das laut" ich höre nur noch ein piepsen, reiße mir mein Headset vom Kopf. „Sagen Sie mal.." motze ich den dicken Admin an „seit ihr alle schwerhörig?"

„Ich habe Ihnen ja einen Gehörschutz angeboten"

„Gehörschutz ... Papperlapapp ... Wo issn die Konsole?"

„Die Was?"

„Ihr habt volume 10000 oder was?"

„Was haben wir?"

„Ich möchten drehen Lautstärke runter? Du verstehen?" Der Mann schaut mich an und sagt nichts. Kurze Pause. Stille. Das dröhnen in meinem Kopf wird besser. In einer blitzartigen Bewegung reiß´ ich sein „Billigheadset" aus der Hand, laufe zurück zu meiner Kabine, ziele, drücke ab „Bamm,Bamm,Bamm,Bamm". Vier Schüsse, kurz hintereinander. Die Pappschachtel wackelt leicht, durch den Wind. Der Holzbacken über mir hat ein Loch. Egal. Ich zücke mein Taschenmesser, klappe es auf, Schere, noch mal, jetzt, große Klinge. Springe über den Tisch vor mir, ziehe die Beine diesmal nicht an, Fehler, falle auf die Fresse (fast ins Messer) wieder fünf HP weg, egal. Ich renne auf die Scheibe zu, kurz vorher springe ich ab (noch nicht so richtig an 1.4 gewöhnt) und schlitze was das Zeug hält. Weiße Papierschnitzel fliegen unter meinen Hieben durch die Luft. Da ist ja noch eine. Und hingesprungen, und noch mal, und noch mal. Fünf Papierscheiben gemessert! Haha, das soll mir einer nachmachen. Wäre ich nicht zweimal gestürzt hätte ich noch 100HP, egal. Ich bin etwas aus der Puste (1.4 eben), mit dem Taschenmesser in der Hand stehe ich, auf die Knie abgestützt, vor den gefraggten „german Retail" Pappkameraden (ohne Kopf!). Stille. Plötzlich höre ich ein Klatschen und drehe mich um. Neben den Admin stehen noch zwei weitere Leute. Der Admin hält die Hand vor die Stirn die beiden anderen Klatschen mir Applaus, zwar nicht frenetisch, aber sie klatschen. Beide sind weiß angezogen: Dann wird es mir schlagartig klar: HOSSIES!

Aber bin ich jetzt T oder CT? Egal: wenn ich sie nicht bewegen kann bin ich T und wenn ich sie bewegen kann und es auch noch Kohle gibt, bin ich wohl CT. Ich laufe hin (im Laufen wetze ich noch ein- zweimal mein Messer elegant auf den Erdboden (und wäre beinahe nochmals gestürzt) und nehme ein Hossie an der Hand und ziehe. Ein Stück kann ich ihn bewegen (also CT), ich kriege aber kein Geld (also doch T), dann bleibt die Geisel stehen (also definitiv: T). Ich überlege noch, ob ich sie auf 15HP runtermessern soll, da kommt die andere Geisel auch schon von hinten und zieht mir eine Art Jacke über. Ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen, null. Verdammte Cheater. Erst haben sie ´nen Hossie Skin und jetzt auch noch einen „unbindall" Cheat. Ich merke einen Stich im Arm und schlafe ein.

Als ich aufwache bin ich in einem weissen Raum, mit weichen Wänden. Ich kenne die Map nicht, nenne sie aber mal cs_klappsmühle. Die Jacke haben sie mir ausgezogen. Diese Noobs. Schräg vor mir ist ein Lüftungsschacht, mit einem gekonnten Duckjump müsste ich raufkommen.

Mal sehen...


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?



/sign

muss ich grad bildlich vorstellen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich beiße hier gleich in den Tisch vor lachen! XDDDD

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Xyrian (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zomfg, ich packs nicht  Du kriegst die Tür nich zu


----------



## shila92 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wo bleibt der nächste Teil?  Zu geil! 

Edit: Hey, das reimt sich!!


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab noch einen, während wir auf den nächsten Teil warten:

Zwei Tafeln Schikoladen fallen ausm Regal.
Die eine: "Aaargh, ich hab mir ne Rippe gebrochen" #1
Darauf die andere: "Uuuuh, ich hab mich voll auf die Nüsse gelegt..." #2


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bill Gates geht am Strand entlang. Da findet er eine Alte flasche. Er macht sie sauber weil er neugierig ist und öffnet sie. Da erscheint ein Flaschen Geist. Der sagt ,, Danke das du mich aus meinen Gefängnis frei gelassen hast. Dafür hast dueinen Wunsch frei." Bill sagt also ,, Ja das ist schwer". Er grübelt eine Zeit lang dann sagt er ,, Ich wünsche mir das über all auf der Welt Friede Herrscht".  Der Geist darauf hin ,, Jaaa schau mal ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Geist, hast du nichts leichteres für mich ? " Bill darauf hin ,, Schade aber na gut, dann mach bitte das Windows Fehler frei wird " Darauf der Geist nach einer Weile ,, Wie war das mit den Weltfrieden noch einmal ?"


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fahren zwei Schwule mit dem Auto von einer Feier nach Hause.
Plötzlich muss der eine dringend ein großes Geschäft machen.
Sie bleiben am Rand stehen und er geht in denn Wald.
Nach 2min kommt er Weinend zum Auto zurück gerannt.

"Was ist denn passiert? Ist irgendetwas geschehen?"

"Ich hatte eine Fehlgeburt!"

"Was? Das kann doch nicht sein! Zeig mir bitte mal, wo das passiert ist."

Sie gehen zum Ort des geschäffts.

"Siehst du, es hat Arme und Beine die sich bewegen"

"Du kloppie! Du hast auf nen Frosch geschissen!"


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Fahren zwei Schwule mit dem Auto von einer Feier nach Hause.
> Plötzlich muss der eine dringend ein großes Geschäft machen.
> Sie bleiben am Rand stehen und er geht in denn Wald.
> Nach 2min kommt er Weinend zum Auto zurück gerannt.
> ...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Schwule in der Badewanne.
Auf einmal läßt der eine einen fahren 

Sag der andere ..."Schau mal unser Kind atmet schon "


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der ist was länger, aber lesen lohnt sich

Deutscher sitzt gerade beim Frühstück,
als sich ein Kaugummi kauender Holländer
neben ihn setzt: "Esst ihr Deutschen
eigentlich das ganze Brot?" Der
Deutsche
lässt sich nur widerwillig von seinem
Frühstück ablenken und erwidert einsilbig:
"Ja." Der Holländer formt eine
Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint:
"Wir nicht. Bei uns in Holland essen
wir
nur das Innere des Brotes. Die Brotrinden
werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet,
in Croissants geformt und nach Deutschland
verkauft." Der Deutsche hört nur
schweigend zu. Der Niederländer lächelt
verschmitzt und fragt: "Esst Ihr auch
Marmelade zum Brot?" Der Deutsche
erwidert leicht genervt: "Ja."
Laut
mit seinem Kaugummi schmatzend erwidert der
Holländer: "Wir nicht. Bei uns in den
Niederlanden essen wir nur frisches Obst zum
Frühstück. Die Schalen, Samen und Überreste
werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet,
zu Marmelade verarbeitet und nach
Deutschland
verkauft." Schließlich fragt der
Deutsche: "Habt Ihr auch Sex in
Holland?" Der Holländer lacht und sagt:
"Ja, natürlich haben wir Sex." Der
Deutsche lehnt sich über den Tisch und
fragt:
"Und was macht ihr hinterher mit den
Kondomen?" - "Die werfen wir
weg", meint der Holländer. "Wir
nicht", lächelt der Deutsche, "in
Deutschland werden alle Kondome in
Containern
gesammelt, geschmolzen, zu Kaugummi
verarbeitet und nach Holland verkauft.


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der ist gut


----------



## der Türke (4. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



axel25 schrieb:


> Der ist gut



nicht wirklich


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Naja, aber man muss schon schmunzeln.


----------



## boss3D (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Luxus?

Von dem Geld, das man nicht hat, kauft man sich Sachen, die man nicht  braucht, um damit Leuten zu imponieren, die man nicht mag.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ini (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Vorbilder.

Lehrer sind Vorbilder, Vorbilder sind Bilder und Bilder sollte man aufhängen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

die beiden sprüche sind echt geil


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Trifft eine Prinzessin einen Frosch und frägt aufgeregt:
"Wenn ich dich Küsse, wirst du dann ein Prinz?!!!"
Darauf der Frosch:
"Nene, das ist mein Bruder! Mir musst du einen blasen!!!"


----------



## shila92 (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Äpfel sind Vitamine, Vitamine sind Kraft, Kraft ist Macht, Macht sind Frauen, Frauen sind Sex, Sex ist Aids, Aids ist der Tod... 
willst du einen Apfel? 

Was lernen wir daraus? Äpfel sind ungesund... 
(Ein Glück, dass ich gegen Äpfel allergisch bin! )


----------



## Ini (7. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich habe noch einen aber ich glaube den würden die Mods nicht gerne sehen.


----------



## boss3D (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der war vom Erfinder leider ernst gemeint:


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das die GTX480 Shader bekommt wäre zwar schade,  aber möglich...


^^ Trotzdem ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Xyrian (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Ich auch 
Musst nur mal Radio hören, die machen grad Werbung deswegen


----------



## Flotter Geist (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alle Kinder wünschen sich was vom Nikolaus.
Der Nikolaus wünscht sich was von Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris isst Diamanten zum Frühstück.
Alles andere ist ihm nicht knusprig genug!!

Chuck Norris kommt auch ohne Auto durch den TÜV.

Kleine Kinder  gucken vorm Schlafengehen, ob der schwarze Mann unter ihrem Bett liegt. 
Der schwarze Mann guckt ob Chuck Norris unter seinem Bett liegt!

chuck norris hat auch mit 2 richtigen einen sechser im lotto


----------



## shila92 (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Viele Kinder schlafen im Superman-Kostüm.
Superman schläft im Chuck Norris-Kostüm.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuck Norris ist so schnell, er könnte um die Erde rennen und sich selbst in den Rücken treten, allerdings würde er diesen Angriff kommen sehen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der unlogischste, dümmste witz ever 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das es flüßig läuft, weil die PS3 und Xbox360 schneller sind als das was man bissher für den PC kennt. Die Grafikkarte der PS3 kann alleine 6Terraflops berechnen und das schafft nicht mal die 5970 im Crossfire X. Und die CPU der PS3 ist gut 10* schneller als der 975XE. Das Problem liegt nur bei den Konsolen, in der Software. Die Hardware ist weit vorraus. Jedoch brauch es noch Zeit bis die mal die Software angepasst haben.


 

naja, Kopf-->Tisch 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## joraku (11. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Der unlogischste, dümmste witz ever
> naja, Kopf-->Tisch
> MFg ILAn12346



 Ja, die Technik von 2006 ist der Technik von 2009/10 weit vorraus, weil die Konselenhersteller die Technik aus der Zukunft beziehen.


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist Peinlich? 

Peinlich ist wenn jemand mit nem Ständer gegen die Wand läuft aber sich die Nase bricht
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drei Ehemänner unternehmen gemeinsam eine Wanderung durch die Berge. 
Als sie am Abend zusammen, gemütlich in der Hütte sitzen und gut gelaunt sind, entschliessen sie sich, ihren Frauen je eine SMS mit dem gleichen Inhalt nach Hause zu schicken: 
Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu dir, da ich nicht fliegen kann, vögle ich hier. 

Die Reaktionen der Ehefrauen fielen unterschiedlich aus: 

Du warst zu Hause ja immer gemein, auch auf der Wanderung bleibst du ein Schwein. 

Die zweite Frau war etwas humorvoller und schrieb: 
Von deinem Schreiben glaub ich kein Wort du konntest kaum hier, geschweige dann dort. 

Und die dritte Frau konterte: 
Da du kein Vöglein bist, sondern ein Wanderer, Mach dir kein Stress, mich vögelt ein Anderer.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Katholischer Pfarrer Dienstjubiläum  

Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum.  
Er beginnt seine Rede:  

"Liebe Gemeinde, wenn ein Pfarrer eine Rede halten muss, ist 
das immer ein bisschen schwierig. Die eine oder andere Anekdote gäbe es 
ja schon,aber Ihr wisst ja, das Beichtgeheimnis muss geheim bleiben. Also 
versuche ich mich mal so auszudrücken:  

Als ich vor 25 Jahren in Eure Gemeinde gekommen bin, habe ich 
zuerst gedacht: Wo bin ich da bloß hingekommen. Gleich bei meiner ersten 
Beichte kam einer zu mir und beichtete, dass er jetzt gerade Ehebruch 
mit seiner Schwägerin begangen hatte und sie dabei mit einer 
Geschlechtskrankheit angesteckt hat, die er sich von seiner 
Tochter geholt hat. Na ja, aber über die Jahre habe ich dann 
herausgefunden, dass Eure Gemeinde ja gar nicht so schlimm ist und dass das nur 
eine Ausnahme war."  

Nach ungefähr 20 Minuten kommt der Bürgermeister -etwas zu spät-, 
entschuldigt sich für sein Zuspätkommen, geht auf das Podium 
und hält seine Rede:  

"Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als unser Herr 
Pfarrer vor 25 Jahren hier angekommen ist. Ich hatte die Ehre, als 
Erster die Beichte bei ihm abzulegen..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Netzwerkgrundlagen anhand Windows lernen zu wollen ist doch wie seine ersten sexuellen Erfahrungen mit einer Prostituierten zu sammlen: Die Leidenschaft fehlt, das wirklich Wichtige lernt man dabei nicht, und die Chance sich einen Schädling einzufangen ist hoch.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regularen Fragerunde steht es unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die da lautet: 

"Schaffen Sie es, innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu", zu reimen? 

Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zuruck. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der 

Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: 

"I was a father all my life, 

I had no children, had no wife, 

I read the bible through and through 

on my way to Timbuktu..." 

Das Publikum ist begeistert und wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. 

Doch da tritt der australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: 

"When Tim and I to Brisbane went, 

we met three ladies cheap to rent. 

They were three and we were two, 

so I booked one an Tim booked two..."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bush, Blair und Merkel an der Nordsee. Auf einmal sagt Blair: "Wir haben ein U-Boot, das 10 Tage ohne zu tanken unter Wasser bleiben kann."
Sagt Bush: "Das ist doch gar nichts! Wir können 30 Tage, ohne zu tanken, unter Wasser bleiben."
Merkel guckt schon ganz beschämt und schweigt. Plötzlich taucht ein U-Boot auf, die Luke geht auf und ein Mann schaut heraus: "H**l Hitler! Wir brauchen Diesel!


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

an alle Intel-fanboys: nicht ernstnehmen

Ein Säugling wird in der Intelzentrale gefunden. Natürlich fällt der verdacht sofort auf Intel, dass die die väter sind; die Vorwürfe werden jedoch schnell wieder zurüchgewiesen:

1. Bei Intel wird nichts mit Lust und Liebe gemacht
2. Bei Intel ist noch nie etwas entstanden was von anfang an Hand und Fuß hatte.
3. bei Intel war noch nie was innerhalb von 9 Monaten fertig.


----------



## herethic (14. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kenn den mit Microsoft...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Kenn den mit Microsoft...



Kriegst 'nen Keks..


----------



## herethic (14. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kriegst 'nen Keks..


Danke...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grad bei Alf:

Alf: Mir fällt auf, dass dur zur Zeit total viel am reparieren bist!
Willi: Das lliegt daran das du zur Zeit viel Zeit damit verbringst so viel kaputt zu machen.
Alf: Wie schön das sich unsere Hobbys so toll ergänzen!


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Calgon gegen Glaskorrosion ist genau so intelligent wie Viagra gegen Lattenrost.


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

TEIL 2 von "Counterstrike Spieler auf dem Schiessstand"


*Tag der offenen Türe im Schützenverein*


Das mit dem Lüftungsgitter hat nicht geklappt. Wie auch! Meine Pistole hat der Admin von cs_schuetzenhaus und mein Messer haben mir die Hossies abgenommen (es sind keine richtigen Hossies; es sind Cheater mit Hossie Skin). Dagegenspringen hat auch nicht geholfen, aber wenigsten bin ich weich gefallen (die Map hier ist eigentlich sehr HP schonend). Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich T oder CT bin. Der Admin vom Schützenhaus hat mir ja eine 1-1 hingelegt und jetzt bin ich wohl selber ein Hossie. Ich denke, CT. Ich muss meine Einheit finden. Die Tür geht auf und ein Cheaterhossie kommt herein: „Na, haben Sie sich wieder beruhigt? Nach Ihrer Aktion beim Schützenverein?“
„Mit euch Cheatern rede ich nicht, wo sind meine Männer?“
„Ihre Männer?“
„Meine Einheit!“
„Kommen Sie erst mal mit, Sie haben bestimmt Hunger.“
Den habe ich wirklich. Er nimmt mich mit in einen großen Raum, mit Tischen und Stühlen. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie hoch die r_speeds hier sind, aber trotzdem lief alles sehr flüssig. 
‚Diese Cheater haben doch immer die neueste Technik’ denke ich mir.
Ich bleibe wie angewurzelt stehen als ich das große Schild sehe. Darauf steht, in schwarzer Schrift: MENSA. Jetzt weiß ich, wie der Hase läuft. Mit einem „N“ zur Tarnung können mich diese Noobs nicht auf´s Kreuz legen. Ich brauche eine Colt und meine Einheit, dann wird der Cheaterladen niedergerusht. In dem Raum waren noch andere Hossies, also „richtige“ Hossies, so wie ich. Ich werde zu einem Tisch geführt und setze mich hin. Neben mir sitzt noch ein Gefangener, er rückt näher an mich.
„Wo haben sie dich erwischt?“ fragt er
„Auf cs_schuetzenhaus. Diese Dreckscheater waren als Hossie verkleidet und haben mich mit einem unbindall Cheat außer Gefecht gesetzt.“
„Die sind überall. Verdammte Sturmtruppen“
„Sturmtruppen? Was faselst du da für einen Müll?“ 
er rück näher an mich heran
„Hör´ zu“ flüstert er
„Ich bin ein Jedi...“
Ich muss laut loslachen. Was ist das für ein durchgeknallter Idiot? Die Cheaterhossies sind clever. Setzen mir einen Spion vor die Nase, der einen Verrückten mimt. 
„Na, Herr Strawotzky, erzählen Sie unserem Neuzugang von Ihren Erlebnissen mit der Taschenlampe?“ Hoppla, ich habe den gar nicht kommen hören, dass die über Silent-Run verfügen hätte ich mir auch denken können.Die Zeit vergeht langsam hier. Die roundtime zieht sich unerbittlich hin. Täglich kommt ein weiblicher Cheaterhossie (aber angezogen) und gibt mir kleine bunte Pillen von denen ich immer Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Ich nenne sie „Mini-HE“ und „Micro-C4“. 
Aber: ich habe jemanden gefunden:
„Wie heisst du?“ fragte ich ihn..
„O-|:::;::;::;::;::;> 5|_|P4 R|_|14“
„Wie spricht man das aus?“
„Gerd!“
Gerd wurde beim Planten in einem Schuhgeschäft erwischt, das voll mit rechteckigen, weißen C4 Ladungen war. Ein T? Verdammter T!
Zuerst habe ich fünf Plastikmesser (andere Waffen habe ich in der Black-Mensa nicht gesehen) an ihm zerbrochen, dann sagt er mir, dass er auf meiner Seite ist. Blöder WTJ, aber in meiner Situation kann so jemand vielleicht nützlich sein.In den darauffolgenden Monaten machten WTJ-Gerd und ich Pläne wie wir hier herauskommen. Einigemale hätten wir es fast geschaft, die Cheaterhossies sind aber schnell mit ihren Unbindall-Jacken. Wir mussten jede Menge Gehirnwäsche über uns ergehen lassen. Dabei wurde ich an einen Stuhl gefesselt (feige Schweine!) und ein Cheaterhossie redete auf mich ein. Er sagte ich mache eine Persönlichkeitsveränderung durch. Ich könne die Realität nicht mehr von einem Spiel unterscheiden, das „Counterstrike“ heißt. 
„Und was ist die Realität?“ fragte ich.
„Mit euren Scheiss Cheats die Teams fertigzumachen?" brüllte ich heraus "Ihr Fraggeilen Vollidioten!“
Sie versuchen mich weichzukochen und ich müsste lügen, würde ich behaupten das alles ging spurlos an mir vorbei. Zeitweise war ich sehr deprimiert, würde ich eine Console finden, ich würde „kill“ eintippen. 
Ich gewöhne mich an die Micro-C4 und Mini-HE, weiß aber trotzdem, dass sie schlecht für mich sind. Ein Cheaterhossie kommt herein und sagt, dass heute Kinotag ist. Jetzt versuchen sie es eben mit Propaganda. Ich werde standhaft bleiben, aber trotzdem schwinden meine Kräfte. Ich bin der einzige Besucher im Kino, muss aber in der ersten Reihe platznehmen. Ein Cheaterhossie kommt und setzt mir einen Helm auf. Einen Helm?
Jaaa...einen Helm! Wohl ein verbündeter Cheaterhossie, den hat wohl das Gewissen geplagt..haha.
„Gib´ mir noch Kevlar und eine Colt, dann kann es losgehen!“
„Keine Angst, es wird nicht wehtun“
„Mir bestimmt nicht, aber den Cheaterhossies werd´ ich...“
Ich kann nicht zuende sprechen, da stehen auch schon 3 andere von denen um mich herum und binden mich fest. Also doch kein Verbündeter, also doch Propaganda. 
„Wieso hat der Helm eigentlich so viele Kabel dran? Was soll den diese Klammer an meinen Augen?“
„Keine Angst, das ist eine neue Therapie“
Sie tröpfeln mir eine Flüssigkeit in die Augen, alles wird grün. Ich bin wohl in der Versuchsabteilung für Nightvision! Dann bekomme ich den Film gezeigt. Ein Dokumentarfilm, wie sich herausstellt. CT stürmen Häuser, T legen Bomben. Der ganz normale Alltag eben. Begleitet wurde das alles von Musik von Bro-Sis. Der Film war ganz nett, etwas übertrieben aber im großen und ganzen sehr lustig: CT, die die Bombe nicht finden, T mit AK-Dauerfeuer, das übliche Programm also. Nun gut, ich tue also das, was ich immer tue wenn ich Bro-Sis höre: Ich kotze erstmal. Am nächsten Tag bekome ich wieder einen Film zu sehen, am übernächsten auch. Das geht einige Wochen so, aber die Filme werden immer bekloppter, will sagen: blutiger. Irgendjemand scheint hier mit einem Bloodpatch sehr gewaltig zu übertreiben. Aber nicht nur das: in den Filmen kommen jetzt auch noch alte Leute hinzu, bevorzugt Rollstuhlfahrer sowie Frauen mit Kindern oder zumindest schwangere Frauen. Schwangere, alte Frauen im Rollstuhl sind nicht dabei, mit kleinen Kindern schon garnicht. Auf jeden Fall werden die bevorzugt von CT und T gefraggt und scheinbar ist das dann das einzige worum es in diesen Filmen geht. Ich kann zwei Cheaterhossies belauschen wie sie über diese Folter hier sprechen:
„Macht die Therapie Fortschritte?“
„Wie man´s nimmt. Er fragt warum es in den Filmen Geld gibt, wenn man unbewaffnete erschießt, die weder eine Bombe legen wollen noch hier sonst irgendeinen Sinn haben.“
„Interessant“
„Ausserdem will er wissen, wie der eine Rollstuhlfahrer bei Italy den bitteschön an´s T Fenster gekommen ist, da es dort ja weder Rampen noch sonst welche Einrichtungen gibt“
„Das müssen wir wohl überarbeiten...“
„Er sagt noch, dass...“
„Ja?“
„...dass, wenn wir Bro-Sis loshaben wollten, würde er das auch ohne Folter tun, er mag sie auch nicht.“Ich verspüre immer mehr Ekel wenn ich mir diese Filmchen ansehen muss, die Musik gibt mir den Rest. Aber nicht nur mir geht es so. WTJ-Gerd sieht auch immer blasser aus. Wir haben uns beide entschieden das Spiel der Cheaterhossies mitzuspielen. Wir nennen sie ab sofort Wärter oder Pfleger, die Micro-C4 und Mini-HE werden zu „den bunten Glückspillen“.
Nach drei Monaten wurden wir entlassen. Unterm Strich kann ich sagen: es war garnicht mal so schön. Wir haben das Spielchen der Cheaterhossies mitgespielt und immer artig gesagt: „Counterstrike ist der Teufel, Counterstrike lehrt uns töten, Counterstrike macht uns zu Mördern“. Diese Black-Mensa Typen haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. Als ich heimkam schaltete ich den Fernseher an und zappte durch: Ich sehe Blut auf allen Kanälen, achso 12 Uhr. Die Nachrichten. Mir wird schlecht. Ich schalte das Radio ein: Bro-Sis III (eine Nachfolge Coverband der ursprünglichen 2.Besetzung, ich war wohl lange bei den Black-Mensa Leuten). Mir wird schon wieder schlecht. Ich stelle einen anderen Sender ein: Queen, geil! Another one Bites the Dust! Ich werde ohnmächtig. Als ich aufwache lese ich (auf Videotext) das schon wieder 5 CM verhaftet und verurteilt wurden. CM, fand ich heraus, steht für „Computer-Mörder“. Das heißt alle „Zocker“ die das „Grüner-Kreis“ Gesetz missachten. Das „Grüner-Kreis“ Gesetz schreibt vor, dass alle Leute, die dabei erwischt werden ein verbotenes Computerspiel zu spielen (dazu zählt mittlerweile „Siedler“, „Moorhuhn“ und „Boulder Dash“, jedoch nicht: „Werner...Saufen ist geil II“ und „Rauch´ dich Schlank!“) ab sofort einen grünen Filzkreis, gut sichtbar, an ihrer Kleidung anbringen müssen. Damit jeder sieht, dass solche Personen eine Gefahr für die Öffentlichkeit darstellen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Kreis deshalb grün, weil man so prima Billardtuchreste verwenden kann. Warum einen Kreis? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht wegen den Löchern im Billardtisch. Ich gehe an meinen verstaubten PC und schalte ihn ein, surfe zu cs.de um herauszufinden was es mit diesen Cheaterhossies auf sich hat und ob auch Andere Erfahrungen mit Black-Mensa haben. Nanu... seit wann gibt es hier denn einen Enter Button und einen Verweis auf irgendein Urteil von einem Landgericht? Es hat sich scheinbar einiges getan in der Szene. Ich klicke auf Enter und schwupps gehen erstmal 456 Pop-Ups auf, die mir erklären wo es die besten willigen Schulmädchen, *****-Sites und Tabletten zur Penisverlängerung gibt. Nach einer längeren Alt+F4 Orgie sehe ich dann einen kleinen Hinweis, dass diese Site geschlossen wurde. Ausserdem sitzen die Betreiber in Haft, aber höchstens 1-2 Wochen. Dann ist Hinrichtung. Hoppla, scheinbar hat sich doch mehr verändert als ich dachte. Ich wechsele auf Google und gebe mal Counterstrike ein und schwupps kommen auch schon 12.342 Verweise. Keiner führt zu einer deutschen Site. Ich rufe WTJ-Gerd an, ob er weiss was los ist.
"Hast du auch so einen Ekel vor Bro-Sis?" fragt er mich.
"Das war doch mal meine Lieblingsband" fügt er hinzu.
"Keine Ahnung, muß mit dem Cheaterhossie Kino zusammenhängen"
"Ich glaube auch. Jedesmal wenn ich eine Schwangere oder einen alten Mann sehe, muss ich kotzen oder falle um."
"Ich denke das sind Nebenwirkungen, Gerd. Hör´ zu. Ich finde keine deutsche CS Seite mehr. Die ganze Community ist weg. Ausgelöscht!"
"Eine Community von dieser Größe kann man nicht einfach auslöschen."
"Warst du zoggen, Gerd?"
"Wollte ich, aber kein einziger deutscher Server mehr da. Alle weg und für einen 200er Ping bin ich mir zu schade"
Durch´s Fenster sehe ich einen Lieferwagen vorfahren, drauf steht :"CS-Guard"
'Donnerwetter,' dachte ich mir 'die sind aber gewachsen...'
Da geht auch schon die Tür auf und meine Lieblings-Weißkittel springen aus dem Wagen. Schon bevor ich die Unbindall-Jacke sehe, wird mir klar, dass ich weg muss. Schade, dass nicht "Cheating-Death" draufsteht. Irgendwie müssen die meine Suchanfrage bei Google abgefangen haben. 
Ich renne durch die Hintertür über den benachbarten Garten auf die Strasse, mit Messer wäre ich bestimmt schneller. Ich erreiche gerade noch den Bus, bervor er losfährt. Unterwegs fahre ich an cs_schützenhaus vorbei. Das hat sich aber gemacht, mit dem riesen Anbau und dem fünfstöckigem Verwaltungsgebäude, besonders das "Warsteiner-Schild" am Haus fällt mir auf. Ich habe Durst (fast hätte ich das "r" vergessen, leicht übel ist mir trotzdem). Bei WTJ-Gerd angekommen begrüssen wir uns erstmal mit einem "Fire in the Hole" wobei WTJ-Gerd passenderweise furzt. "Ich rieche eine Flatulenz der Macht..." meint er. 'Einmal Terrie, immer Terrie' denke ich für mich. 
"Hör´ zu" sage ich "was hier vorgeht ist nicht normal...alle Server dicht, alle Sites verboten!"
"Meinst du das waren die Cheaterhossies?"
"Jede Wette! Wer weiß ausser uns noch von diesem Black-Mensa Zeugs?"
"Der Jedi Typ..."
"Vergiss´ den, das ist ein Cheaterhossie-Spion der auf bekloppt macht."
"Ich hab´dem geglaubt...Und der mit dem Salz. Erinnerst du dich?"
"Ja...an den erinnere ich mich"
Den Typ mit dem Salz nannten wir "Typ-mit-dem-Salz". Er hatte die Angewohnheit, bei jedem Essen den Inhalt seines Salzstreuers komplett auf den Tisch zu leeren. Dann nahm er in die eine Hand etwas Salz und streute es über sein Essen. Er sagt immer das sei Nahrung für sein Volk. Ausserdem machte er immer so komische Handbewegungen mit dem Kommentar er vermehre gerade Holz oder Nahrung oder sonst einen Unfug. An den Augen hatte er auch was: die Cheaterhossies waren Kühe und Tiger und Schafe und er nannte sie Kreaturen.
"Nee...nicht der Typ-mit-dem-Salz. Wenn einer etwas an der Klatsche hat: bei dem ist´s offiziell."
"Ich muss meine Clanmates anrufen" sagt WTJ-Gerd.
Im folgenden führt WTJ-Gerd alias "O-|:::;::;::;::;::;> 5|_|P4 R|_|14" ca. 12 Telefongespräche, die alle mehr oder weniger nach diesem Schema ablaufen:"Hallo, hier ist O-|:::;::;::;::;::;> 5|_|P4 R|_|14,.....ja ich war in Urlaub....was anderes: Was geht mit CS? Wo ist die Community? Wo sind die Server?......Wie du kennst kein CS?......Was laberst du da von 'Neuem Gesetz'?.....Wie verboten?.....Du kennst mich nicht?....Ich sage doch, hier ist O-|:::;::;::;::;::;> 5|_|P4 R|_|14.....Aufgelegt."
Zitternd und schweißnass hält mir WTJ-Gerd den Hörer entgegen.
"Die kennen mich nicht mehr. Die sagen Counterstrike ist verboten und faseln von neuen Gesetzen und so und das sie keinen Bock auf einen Kreis an der Jacke haben.Die wollen mit mir nix zu tun haben."
"Das habe ich mir fast gedacht"
"Los, ruf´ deinen Clan an!"
"Das geht nicht."
"Wieso geht das nicht?"
"Weil es nun mal nicht geht"
"Hey, vielleicht sind nicht alle so durchgeknallt, wie die Leute von mir...ruf an." WTJ-Gerd wird energisch.
"............" sage ich.
"Was?"
"............" sage ich.
"LAUTER, BITTE!"
"ICH HABE KEINEN CLAN!"
"Was?" WTJ-Gerd fällt rückwärts an die Wand und rutscht an ihr langsam herunter. Nicht so schön wie Vogelscheisse, die gegen eine Windschutzscheibe prasselt, eher besser. 
"Du bist also Clanlos?"
Ich fühle wie mein Kopf knallrot wird.
"Ich war immer auf Publics unterwegs. Ich bin aber gut."
"Lass mich raten: als 'Player' ?"
"Ja, manchmal.....manchmal auch....... '(1)Player'"
"Was spielt das für eine Rolle?" platze ich heraus "Ist doch egal ob ich Clanlos bin oder nicht!"
"Was sollen wir tun?"
"Wir müssen zurück und herausfinden, was die ganze Zeit passiert ist und was die Cheaterhossies mit uns gemacht haben."
"Du siehst fertig aus" sagte WTJ-Gerd "Ich hab´ ´ne Mini-HE mitgehen lassen. Willste?"
"Gib´ her"
"Verdammt." WTJ-Gerd fängt an zu schluchzen "Ich will endlich wieder Bro-Sis hören, ohne das mir schlecht wird."
"Das," sage ich "ist ersteinmal Sekundär."




Finden WTJ-Gerd und der Erzähler ohne Namen (der aber sicherlich nicht MacGyver heisst) im Black-Mensa Gebäude die Wahrheit über die Cheaterhossies heraus? 
Wird diese unlogische Handlung irgendwann mal plausibel?

~ Ende ~

(Quelle : PCGames)


----------



## Xyrian (19. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 Der "Typ mit dem Salz" ist klasse  Black&White, oder?


----------



## joraku (19. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Der "Typ mit dem Salz" ist klasse  Black&White, oder?



Ja, glaube ich auch.


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die CDU ist Super


----------



## Bääängel (19. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei Herrn Zieht's klingelt das Telefon "Hier Zieht's" meldet er sich. "Dann machen sie doch das Fenster zu!"


----------



## bobby (20. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Pilz im Wald ,kommt ein Hase und trinkt es aus.


Gehen 2 Hochhäuser in den Keller. Meint das eine: "Ich hab Angst!" Sag das andere: "Brauchst keine Angst haben ich hab nen Löffel in der Tasche."


----------



## Dustin91 (21. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht n Jazzmusiker an ner Kneipe vorbei....


----------



## Nucleus (21. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

In der Kunst-Stunde meiner Freundin (wirklich passiert!):

Kommt ein Schüler zur Lehrerin: "Frau XY, ich habe ein Loch im Blatt! Was soll ich jetzt machen?!"
Lehrerin: "Ist nicht so schlimm, dreh' es um mach' weiter...!"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nucleus schrieb:


> In der Kunst-Stunde meiner Freundin (wirklich passiert!):
> 
> Kommt ein Schüler zur Lehrerin: "Frau XY, ich habe ein Loch im Blatt! Was soll ich jetzt machen?!"
> Lehrerin: "Ist nicht so schlimm, dreh' es um mach' weiter...!"



Loool, Bei uns in der Schule:

Wir machen gerade das Jugendabzeichen, im Jugendabzeichen muss man 4 ver. Kategorien erledigen: Dienst, Talente, Fitness und Expedition.
Im programmteil Dienste muss man i-was Soziales machen.

Hier ist ein Gespräch:

Lehrer: So, da es mit dem Tierheim bei dir nicht geklappt hast möchtest du in den Kindergarten.

Schüler: Genau, wollte mal beim Heidekindergarten nachfragen!

Ich: Lass es aber als Praktikum über die Schule laufen, dann musste´s nicht bezahlen, wenn eins kaputt geht...


----------



## guna7 (21. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Einst bergte ich den Krabbel hinauf, da sah ich ein Guckte und loch hinein. Drinnen sassen drei Stühle auf gepolsterten Herren. Da nahm ich meinen Tag ab und sagte "Guten Hut, meine Herren". Da lachten sie an zu fingen, dass Ihnen der Platz bauchte. Hahaha, fallerititi, was lacht es da zu gipsen?


----------



## nyso (23. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Lehrerin im Unterricht: "Wenn auf einem Ast drei Vögel sitzen und ich einen abschieße, wie viele sitzen dann noch dort?
Meldet sich Fritzchen: "Gar keine, Frau Lehrerin!"

"Aber wieso denn?" "Wenn Sie einen abschießen, fällt der runter, und die anderen flattern vor Schreck davon!" Die Lehrerin: "Hm, das war nicht die Antwort, die ich erwartet habe. Aber deine Art zu denken gefällt mir."

Darauf Fritzchen: "Ich hab auch ein Rätsel für Sie: in einem Eiscafe sitzen zwei Frauen. Eine beißt und eine lutscht ihr Eis. Welche ist verheiratet?" Die Lehrerin wird rot, überlegt und sagt: "Die, die ihr Eis lutscht?"

Fritzchen: "Nein, die mit dem Ehering. Aber Ihre Art zu denken gefällt mir."


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist Gelb und fliegt durch die Luft?
Eine Banone!


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Ehepaar vor dem Himmelstor. Auf einmal kommt Gott und fragt wie sie denn nun gestorben sind;
Ehefrau:,, Ich hab keine Ahnung; Ich bin friedlich eingeschlafen"
Gott:,, Stimmt das??"
Ehemann: Leider ja!"
Gott:,, Wieso Leider???"
Ehemann:,, Weil ich kreischend auf dem Beifahrersitz saß"


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

So dann mal böse²...^^

Oben auf dem Wasser läuft ein Wasserläufer.
Die Spinne denkt sich: 'Wenn gleich der wasserläufer unter mir vorbeiläuft, dann schnapp ich ihn mir!'

Unten im Wasser denkt sich die Forelle: 'Wenn sich gleich die Spinne den Wasserläufer schnappt, dann hol ich mir die Spinne!'

Der Bär daraufhin: 'Wenn sich gleich die Spinne den Wasserläufer schnappt, und die Forelle dann die Spinne, dann hol ich mir die Forelle!'

Der Jäger, der hinter einem Baum lauert:' Wenn sich gleich die Spinne den Wasserläufer schnappt, die Forelle die Spinne und der Bär die Forelle, dann schieß ich mir den Bären!'

Die Maus unten im Gebüsch: 'Wenn sich die Spinne den Wasserläufer schnappt, die Forelle sich die Spinne holt, der Bär sich die Forelle krallt, und der Jäger dann den Bären abschießt, dann hol ich mir das Käsesandwich aus der Tasche des Jägers!'

Leicht entfernt denkt die Katze: 'Wenn sich die Spinne gleich den Wasserläufer krallt, die Forelle die Spinne schnappt, der Bär sich die Forelle holt, der Jäger dann den Bären abschießt, und die Maus sich dann das Sandwich holen will, dann hol ich mir die Maus!

Gesagt getan: Die Spinne krallt sich den Wasserläufer, die Forelle frisst die Spinne, der Bär schnappt sich die Forelle, der Jäger erschießt den Bären, die Maus holt sich das Sandwich aus der Tasche des Jägers, die Katze allerdings springt vorbei und ins Wasser.

Und was lernen wir daraus?





Je länger das Vorspiel umso feuchter die Muschi.... xD


----------



## nyso (25. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Übel


----------



## Miezekatze (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



~DrUmCoDe~ schrieb:


> *Counterstrike Spieler auf dem Schiessstand*​
> So dann wollen wir mal. Unser lokaler Schützenverein hat heute seinen Tag der offenen Tür und bietet neben Kaffee, Kuchen und Tombola auch ein Gastschiessen für Erwachsene (unter Aufsicht). Schließlich bin ich durch CS erfahren im Umgang mit Schusswaffen aller Art. Ich gehe also in das Schützenhaus und sofort fällt mir der korpulente Mann Mitte 50 auf, der Obergästechefschiesseinweiser. Ich gehe auf ihn zu, ich will ja mit meiner Schusswaffenerfahrung aus CS glänzen und laut den Medienberichten der letzten Tage, habe ich wohl das beste Training der Welt erfahren.
> 
> "Guten Tag, kann ich Ihnen helfen?"
> ...





WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN???!!!!!


----------



## Menthe (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Musst du das unbedingt ganz zitieren?


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

naja diese geschichte ist der beste beweiß dafür das wir killerspiele spieler viel zu blöd und unfähig sind um mit echten waffen menschen zu töten. im gegensatz zu jägern.


----------



## MKay (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuk Norris schwitzt nicht beim scheissen, Nein! Die Kacke schwitzt beim Chuk Norissen
Chuk Norris list keine Bücher, Nein, nicht weil er ungebildet ist, er blickt sie an, biss SIE ihm sagen was er wissen will.
Chuk Norris hat unster Seinem Bart eine dritte Faust(OK, das war kein Witz, das war eine Feststellung.)


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hmm, dann auch mal nen "Witz:

Der Laber-Thread ist wieder offen!


----------



## Dustin91 (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht man mit nem Hund ohne Beine?


Spoiler



um die Häuser ziehen....



Woran erkennt man, dass Jesus ein Student war?


Spoiler



Er hat mit 30 noch bei seinen Eltern gewohnt, er hatte lange Haare und wenn er mal was gemacht hat war es ein Wunder


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^und er trug immer sandalen..


----------



## Einfachich (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Dickes Kind in eine Bäckerei und sagt das er gerne Rumkugeln möchte


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was hat 4 Beine und 1 Arm??


Spoiler



Ein Pitbull auf einem Kinderspielplatz


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie zeigt ein Mann das er an seine Zukunft denkt?

-Er kauf zwei statt einen Kasten Bier...^^ xD


----------



## Miezekatze (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Equitas schrieb:


> Musst du das unbedingt ganz zitieren?



Sry ich war zufaul nur den wichtigen Teil drin zu lassen und das andere rauszulöschen^^... aber vllt wollte es ja nochmal jemand lesen^^


----------



## hempsmoker (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der mit dem Pitbull ist Weltklasse!


----------



## der Türke (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Der mit dem Pitbull ist Weltklasse!




Dein Sarkasmus gefällt mir


----------



## nyso (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mir als Vater gefällt der mit dem Pitbull nicht ganz so gut

Aber der mit dem Hund ohne Beine ist grandios Hab stundenlang gegrinst, weil ich ständig dran gedacht habe


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. März 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> 22:04 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: ahh
> 22:04 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: morgen sind wir alle tot
> 22:04 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: :x
> 22:04 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: D:
> ...



ich hab Nicht gesehen das das Video vom Montag war ._.


----------



## shila92 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich dachte erst, dass das von German-Bash ist


----------



## joraku (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

1 Cent pro E-Mail, habt ihr's schon mitgekriegt.  

(Hoffentlich ist das echt ein Aprilscherz - wenn nicht, ein weiterer Grund Deutschland spätestens dann zu verlassen wenn Filme, Sportarten und Games verboten werden. )


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

1ct Email gabs schon öfters.

Wisst ihr schon das neueste von Rapidshare?

http://www.gulli.com/news/rapidshare-will-boerse-bz-aufkaufen-2010-04-01


----------



## shila92 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich kann die Seite nicht öffnen. Ist irgendwie gerade down...

Zum Topic: Was sagt eine Nazi-Mutter wenn sie sehen möchte was ihr Sohn gerade macht?


Spoiler



"Ich werd mal nach dem Rechten sehen!"


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jup, ist gerade Down, mal schnell ins Panel schauen, aber das wird auch down sein...

Und ich dachte schon, dass wieder was bei meinen DNS Einstellungen nicht stimmt...


----------



## shila92 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Frauen, eine Verlobte, eine Verheiratete und eine Geliebte chatten
über ihre Beziehungen und beschließen ihre Männer zum Staunen zu bringen.
In dieser Nacht wollen alle drei S&M-mäßig Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe und
eine Maske über den Augen tragen.

Nach einigen Tagen chatten sie wieder.

Die Verlobte schreibt: In der Nacht als mein Freund heim kam, fand er
mich in Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhen und Maske. Er sagt:
"Du bist die Frau meines Lebens, Ich liebe Dich... wir machen jede Nacht
lang
Liebe."

Die Geliebte schreibt: Oh, ja! Wir trafen uns in seinem Büro. Ich trug
ein Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen und einen
Regenmantel. Als ich den Mantel öffnete sagt er kein Wort. Wir hatten nur
wilden Sex die ganze Nacht.

Die Verheiratete schreibt: In der letzten Nacht schickte ich die Kinder
zu meiner Mutter. Ich war bereit: Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske
über den Augen und einen Regenmantel. Als mein Mann von der Arbeit heim
kam, griff er zur Bierflasche und zur Fernbedienung des Fernsehers und
sagte: "Hey Batman, was gibt's zu Essen?"

  

Edit: Und noch einen gerade gefunden:

George Bush kommt in die Hölle, wo der Teufel schon auf ihn wartet: "Ich  weiß jetzt nicht, was ich machen soll," sagt er, "Du bist zwar auf  meiner Liste, aber ich habe keinen Platz mehr für Dich. Ich habe jedoch  drei Leute hier, die nicht ganz so schlecht waren wie Du. Ich werde  einen von denen gehen lassen und Du nimmst dann dessen Platz ein. Ich  werde sogar Dich entscheiden lassen, wer gehen darf." Bush denkt, das  klingt gut und ist einverstanden. Der Teufel öffnet den ersten Raum und  darin sieht man den Expräsidenten Richard Nixon in einem riesigen  Schwimmbecken voll mit Wasser. Er versucht sich mit Schwimmen an der  Oberfläche zu halten, wird aber von vielen kleinen Teufelchen immer und  immer wieder unter Wasser gezogen. "Nein," sagt Bush, "das gefällt mir  gar nicht. Ich bin kein guter Schwimmer und ich glaube nicht, daß ich  das den ganzen Tag lang aushalten kann." Der Teufel öffnet ihm den  nächsten Raum und darin steht Tony Blair mit einem Vorschlaghammer  mitten in einem Haufen Steine, die er zerschlagen muß, immer und immer  wieder. "Nein, das geht auch nicht," meint Bush, "ich habe doch das  Problem mit meiner Schulter und da würde ich ja die ganze Zeit heftige  Schmerzen haben und dann der Lärm, das ist nichts für mich." Der Teufel  öffnet die dritte und letzte Türe und da drin liegt Bill Clinton  rücklings auf einem weichen Bett. Er hat seine Arme bequem hinter dem  Kopf gekreuzt und ist unbekleidet. Zwischen seinen Beinen kniet Monika  Lewinsky und tut ihr Bestes. Bush schaut sich die Szene eine Weile etwas  ungläubig an und sagt dann mit glänzenden Augen: "Ja, das ist genau das  Richtige für mich!" Der Teufel lächelt und sagt: "Okay Monika, du  kannst dann jetzt gehen."


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst, dass das von German-Bash ist


 
nope, is (Leider) von mir


----------



## axel25 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Autsch, der letzte...


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



axel25 schrieb:


> Autsch, der letzte...



hilfe, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor lachen


----------



## bobby (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was zeigt man einer Frau,die 10 Jahre lang unfallfrei gefahren ist?Den 2. Gang


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

oh ha da fällt mir glatt ne geile Geschichte von meinem Fahrlehrer ein 

Situation:
Prüfung - 3. Gang - 120km/h - Autobahn
der Prüfer:
gut gelaunt und dickes Grinsen im Gesicht
der Fahrlehrer:
Angst und das Getriebe des A4

wer geprüft wurde muss nicht gesagt werden, oder? xD


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Sash (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hm meiner hatte mal was erzählt.. fahrprüfung und er meinte nächste links abbiegen, vorher kam aber noch ein bahnübergang.. fahren wie auf schienen...


----------



## G.Skill (1. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN???!!!!!



Bei der Stelle 'Ich hüpfe vom Tisch mit einem klassischen Duckjump. Doch leider dauert  das "Duck" länger als der "Jump". Ich lande auf der Fresse.'
hab ich so gelegen ey.


----------



## ILAN12346 (2. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich hab mich auchnur rumgerollt bei dem text 

Lohnt sich wirklich das alles zu lesen 

so, nochwas von mir, is eig Kein Witz oder so, aber ich fins iwi Lustig^^

also, das Problem ist das mein VB.net Nur 64Bit anwendungen ausspuckt, ich aber für nen Friend eine 32Bit anwendung schrieben muss



			
				Steamcheat schrieb:
			
		

> 01:25 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: ich muss ne 32bit anwendung machen damit das tut
> 01:25 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das VS2008 Klar machen soll
> 01:27 - Censored: keine rücksicht drauf >:O 32bit soll sterben >:O
> 01:27 - [ALPR]ILAN12346: need 32bit because friend
> ...


 
MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Man kann seinen Computer nicht wie eine Frau behandeln. Ein Computer  braucht Liebe


----------



## rebel4life (5. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was haben Computer und Frauen gemeinsam? Aufeinmal stimmt gar nichts mehr, obwohl man alles wie immer macht.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Fleischkäß die Treppe hoch, merkt das er keine Beine hat und geht wieder runter ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (5. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"I like my girls like my whiskey, 12 years old and mixed up with coke"...


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

-Aus was stellen die Schweden Ihre Autos her? Aus Schwedenstahl!

-Aus was stellen die Deutschen Ihre Autos her? Aus Kruppstahl!

-Und aus was stellen die Polen Ihre Autos her? Antwort: Aus Dieb-Stahl


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt in die  Apotheke und verlangt vom
Apotheker ein Kondom. 
Stolz erzählt er  ihm: "Heute Abend bin ich bei
meiner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen,  danach
läuft bestimmt noch was!" 
Nach zehn Minuten kommt er  wieder und sagt: "Ich
hätte gerne noch ein Kondom, grad hab ich von  nem
Kumpel erfahren das die Mutter meiner Freundin ne
richtige  ******** ist und es mit jedem macht! Ich
schätze mal da geht heut  Abend auch noch so
einiges." 
Er bekommt das Kondom und geht... 
Abends  dann bei seiner Freundin schaut er den
ganzen Abend vor sich auf den  Teller, und redet
kein Wort mit den Eltern von ihr. 
Entrüstet  sagt sie: "Wenn ich gewusst hätte das
du so unfreundlich bist, dann  hätte ich dich
nicht eingeladen." 
Darauf erwidert er: "Hätte ich  gewusst, dass dein
Vater Apotheker ist, dann wäre ich auch nicht
gekommen!"


----------



## Rotax (7. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Haha, der is echt geil


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

 Der ist gut


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

lololololololoolooloo  der is geil


----------



## MKay (10. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Gulftown CPU um die Ecke und bricht sich einen Kern. Kommt ein Phenom daher und sagt:" Hier 2 Euro, kauf dir nen AM3!" Hahahahah, ja, der ist von mir.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt. Wenn es etwas zu diskutieren gibt macht einen passenden Thread auf, aber spamt nicht hier rum.

Weitermachen.

Edit:



			
				der Türke schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollen die Rukas mit Sinnlosen Thread´s füllen nur,  weil eine 5  Zeilige Diskussion folgt?
> wie sinnlos ist das den?


Ich habe 10 quasi aufeinanderfolgende Postings entfernt, welche  überhaupt nichts mit dem Topic zu tun hatten, sondern eher politischer  Natur waren, und (zu recht) von anderen Usern als störend empfunden und  daher gemedet wurden. Rumpelkammer bedeutet NICHT das man dort nach  Belieben in jedem Thread rumspamen und/oder offtopic rumposten darf wie  man gerade Lust hat. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt auch bei dir angekommen.

Übrigens habe ich nicht einen Punkt vergeben, ich habe lediglich die Postings entfernt.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Rock und Mini-Rock?

"Die Zugriffszeit" xD


----------



## herethic (13. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



			
				MSN schrieb:
			
		

> *Lena ist klare Favoritin in Oslo*


----------



## shila92 (13. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Brüller des Tages thrian... 
-------------------------------
George W. Bush fährt mit seinem Chauffeur übers Land. Plötzlich wird ein Huhn überfahren. Wer soll es aber dem Bauern beibringen?
Bush großmütig zu seinem Chauffeur: "Lassen Sie mich mal machen. Ich bin der mächtigste Mann der Welt. Der Bauer wird das verstehen."
Gesagt, getan. Nach einer Minute kommt Bush atemlos zurückgehetzt: Blaues Auge, Oberkiefer lädiert, den Hintern reibend. "Schnell weg hier!"
Die beiden fahren weiter.
Plötzlich wird ein Schwein überfahren. Bush schaut ängstlich zum Chauffeur: "Jetzt gehen aber Sie!"
Der Chauffeur geht zum Bauernhof. Bush wartet 10 Minuten, 20 Minuten, ... Nach einer Stunde erscheint der Chauffeur singend, freudestrahlend, die Taschen voller Geld und einen dicken Schinken unter dem Arm.
Fragt ihn Bush: "Was haben Sie dem Bauern denn gesagt?"
"Guten Tag. Ich bin der Fahrer von George W. Bush. Das Schwein ist tot!"


----------



## michael7738 (15. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was brennt und hüpft über die Wiese?



Spoiler



Ein Kaminchen.


----------



## boss3D (15. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Planeten im Weltall. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Du siehst aber schlecht aus!" Der andere daraufhin: "Ja, mir geht es wirklich schlecht. Ich habe homo sapiens." Sagt der erste: "Mach dir nichts daraus. Das geht vorbei!"

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann wird erschossen. Aus den 3 Schusswunden wachsen 3 Kinder. Nach 10 Jahren kommt der erste zur Mutter:"Mama,Mama,Mama. ich hab ´ne Kugel ausgepinkelt!!" Um ihn nicht zu beunruhigen, sagt die Mutter, das sei ihr auch schon passiert. Nach 5 min. kommt der 2. Sohn:"Mama,Mama,Mama ich hab ´ne Kugel ausgepinkelt!!" Die Mutter wieder: "Das ist nicht schlimm. Das ist mir auch schon passiert." Nach weiteren 5 min. kommt der 3. Sohn:"Mama, Mama, Mama!! Darauf die Mutter:"Ich weiß, ich weiß, du hast ne Kugel ausgepinkelt. "Sagt der Sohn:"Nein, ich habe beim wichsen die Katze erschossen!!!"



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Nucleus (16. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Danke @nichtraucher

YMMD


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und der Tod stellte die Sense in die Ecke, und sprang auf den Rasenmäher, denn es war Krieg!


----------



## DarkMo (17. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

laufen 2 eichhörnchen durch die wüste. sagt das eine zum anderen "jetz will ich aber auch mal in der mitte laufen".


----------



## guna7 (17. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Jungen saßen auf einer Bank
und rieben sich die Eier blank.
Da sagte der rechte zum linken:
"Riech mal wie die Finger stinken."


----------



## bobby (17. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Läuft ein Besoffener über einen Friedhof, plötzlich sieht er einen Mann, der mit einer Frau knutscht.
Da fragt der Besoffene: “Kann ich auch mal?”
Der Mann antwortet: “Hier hast du einen Spaten, grab dir selber eine aus.”


----------



## Scheolin (18. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bück dich Fee, Wunsch ist Wunsch


----------



## guna7 (18. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Krähe?

Beide Beine sind gleich lang, besonders das linke.


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deutscher sitzt gerade beim Frühstück,
als sich ein Kaugummi kauender Holländer
neben ihn setzt: "Esst ihr Deutschen
eigentlich das ganze Brot?" Der
Deutsche
lässt sich nur widerwillig von seinem
Frühstück ablenken und erwidert einsilbig:
"Ja." Der Holländer formt eine
Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint:
"Wir nicht. Bei uns in Holland essen
wir
nur das Innere des Brotes. Die Brotrinden
werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet,
in Croissants geformt und nach Deutschland
verkauft." Der Deutsche hört nur
schweigend zu. Der Niederländer lächelt
verschmitzt und fragt: "Esst Ihr auch
Marmelade zum Brot?" Der Deutsche
erwidert leicht genervt: "Ja."
Laut
mit seinem Kaugummi schmatzend erwidert der
Holländer: "Wir nicht. Bei uns in den
Niederlanden essen wir nur frisches Obst zum
Frühstück. Die Schalen, Samen und Überreste
werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet,
zu Marmelade verarbeitet und nach
Deutschland
verkauft." Schließlich fragt der
Deutsche: "Habt Ihr auch Sex in
Holland?" Der Holländer lacht und sagt:
"Ja, natürlich haben wir Sex." Der
Deutsche lehnt sich über den Tisch und
fragt:
"Und was macht ihr hinterher mit den
Kondomen?" - "Die werfen wir
weg", meint der Holländer. "Wir
nicht", lächelt der Deutsche, "in
Deutschland werden alle Kondome in
Containern
gesammelt, geschmolzen, zu Kaugummi
verarbeitet und nach Holland verkauft.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nice one master_of_disaster


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den hast du schon am 4.3.2010 gebracht...


----------



## Sash (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

naja gibt witze die muß man widerholen bis den auch jeder holländer gehört hat..


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Den hast du schon am 4.3.2010 gebracht...



verdammt
 Ich war wohl irgentwie im glauben das ich den noch nicht genannt hatte...


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum haben Äthopier einen Knochen im Haar?

Damit sie nicht durch den Gully fallen.....stellt euch das mal bildlich vor


----------



## Gast12348 (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

keine ahnung  

Hab aber auch mal nen Witz *g*

 Ein Paar fährt im Winter über eine Landstraße.
Plötzlich entdeckt sie neben der Straße etwas.

Sie bittet ihren Mann anzuhalten und sieht nach. Es
handelt sich um ein junges Stinktier.

Sie: "Das Kleine lebt noch! Lass es uns
mitnehmen,
etwas aufwärmen und dann wieder freilassen."

Er: "Nun gut, machen wir's."

Sie: "Es ist aber halb erfroren, wie sollen wir
es
am besten transportieren?"

Er: "Nimm es zwischen die Beine, da ist es schön
warm."

Sie: "Naja, aber der Gestank...?"

Er: "Halt ihm doch die Nase zu!"

..... Der Ehemann erholt sich derzeit im Krankenhaus -
das kleine Stinktier, mit dem er verdroschen wurde,
hat leider nicht überlebt.


----------



## nyso (19. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der ist ja übel

Sollte man bei keiner Frau bringen, das endet immer unschön


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jugendgruppe der Christen-Front für Sitte und Tugend


----------



## Jediknight_18 (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffn sich zwei, einer kommt nicht......^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Dustin91: wo haste denn die her?? Dass der Typ da aufm Foto keinen Sex hat wundert mich ehrlich gesagt garnicht!


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> @Dustin91: wo haste denn die her?? Dass der Typ da aufm Foto keinen Sex hat wundert mich ehrlich gesagt garnicht!


Ausm Grillsportverein
Auch ausm Witze-Thread dort...


----------



## joraku (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ausm Grillsportverein
> Auch ausm Witze-Thread dort...



Der war noch besser!


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jugendgruppe der Christen-Front für Sitte und Tugend



Aua, Augenkrebsgefahr.
Das tut echt weh.


----------



## Bääängel (20. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Danke für die Warnung, hab extra ein  Auge zugemacht und dadurch noch ein funktionierendes.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudder ist so behaart, die einzige Sprache die sie spricht, ist Wookie


----------



## herethic (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum gehen Ameisen nicht in die Kirche?



Spoiler



Weil sie InSekten sind


----------



## The_Freak (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum haben Frauen extra kleine Hände? 



Antwort:
Damit sie beim Putzen auch in alle Ecken kommen xD


----------



## guna7 (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jugendgruppe der Christen-Front für Sitte und Tugend


Da wird man ganz bekloppt von.


----------



## Sash (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

oh man ist das irre.. der kerl glaubt doch nicht das man den ganzen text lesen kann ohne einen anfall zu bekommen, oder kotzen...


----------



## rebel4life (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab nur nen roten Hintergrund. 

Geht ganz einfach - AdBlock Plus und dann Rechtsklick auf die Seite (da wo das sich ändernde Bild befindet) und Grafik blockieren auswählen.


----------



## Nucleus (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Rasputin.de ist einer der ältesten Internet-Gags überhaupt...


----------



## 8800 GT (22. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat man, wenn einem ein Ei auf den Fuß fällt?
































Ein Loch im Sack


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich werf mich weg......


----------



## Jediknight_18 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum bluten Frauen....







weil sie es verdient haben...


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudda ist so doof, die sitzt auf dem Fernseher und guckt Couch

.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


----------



## Jediknight_18 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine Mutter is so fett die sitzt im Bus neben jeden


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter ist schwarz und fährt den Bus bei A-Team!


----------



## Jediknight_18 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine Mutter zieht LKW auf DSF


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter steht vorm KIK und schreit: "Ich bin billiger!"

 einer meiner Favorites


----------



## Jediknight_18 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine Mutter macht die Streuseln bei Bounty


----------



## A3000T (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Mal angenommen ein kaputter AMD, ein preiswerter Intel, ein schneller Motorola und ein moderner Zilog würden um die Wette rechnen, wer würde gewinnen?

Der kaputte AMD, die anderen drei gibt es nicht."


----------



## herethic (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

In 80 Tagen um deine Mutter


----------



## A3000T (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter kommentiert auf youtube.


----------



## Sash (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

als sich deine mudder in den weg stellte errechnete mein navi einen umweg von 300km.
deine mutter, gürtellänge gleich äquator.
als ich deiner mutter ausweichen wollte ging mir der sprit aus.
wenn deine mutter aufsteht gibts am anderen ende der welt ein erdbeben.
amerikanische wissenschaftler beschäftigen sich mit dem thema wie man deine mutter von der erde verschwinden lassen könnte, da sie eine höhere anziehungskraft auf den mond hat, und dieser droht auf die erde zu stürzen.
wenn deine mutter einen schritt macht beeinflusst die ebbe und flut..

mami mami ich mag oma nicht. - halt die schnauze und iss weiter.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudder ist so fett, sie hat Blutgruppe Nutella.

Deine Mudder ist so fett, sie bleibt beim hüpfen in der Luft stecken

Deine Mudder wechselt so oft ihren Lippenstift, ich hab nen Regenbogen an meinen Sch****.

Deine Mudder hat so lange Arschhaare, sie wird von der Klospülung mitgerissen.


----------



## The_Freak (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine mutter hat die Traummaße 90 60 90, und das andere Bein auch 

Deine Mutter is so dumm die bindet sich nen Fahrrad um den Rücken und denkt sie isn Transformer

Deine Mutter is so fett, die benutzt Schafe als Tampons 

Deine Mutter arbeitet aufm Fischkutter, als Gestank.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter lässt sich auf dem Jahrmarkt für 2,50 in die Eier treten


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

und Moses stieg hinauf auf den Berg Sinai, geleitet von der Stimme Gottes. Sein Volk lagerte am Fuße des Berge und sein Vieh weidete in den grünen Auen. Nachdem Moses einen Tag lang geklettert war, sah er zwischen zerklüfteten Felsen das Licht. Ein rotes, überirdisches Licht war es, wie das Funkeln eines feurigen Sterns. Als grün wurde, ging er weiter und erreichte die Stelle, welche Gott, der Herr ihm im Traum genannt hatte. Er stolperte über einen Ast und rieb sich das Knie, als ER erschien....

"DU KNIEST VOR MIR, MEIN SOHN"

"*******! Hier liegen Stöcke herum. Du könntest dir einen wohligeren Platz aussuchen, um mich zu treffen!"

"MOSES, KLAGE NICHT. ICH HABE DICH AUSERWÄHLT. ICH ERWARTETE DICH. ABER DU SIEHST MÜDE AUS?!"

"Ja, und ich habe auch nix an den Ohren, du brauchst also nicht so zu schreien! Ja, wir hatten gestern ein Fest!"

"WELCHES FEST? MIR ZU LOBPREISEN?"

"Ah, das ist schon besser von der Lautstärke! Äh, nein, die Beschneidung meines Sohnes Samuel!"

"IHR BESCHNEIDET EURE KINDER, ICH VERSTEHE NICHT?"

"Wie, du verstehst nicht? Na, da vorne, na dahaa!.... die Pelle, du weißt schon, hä?"

"WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN SELTSAMES RITUAL? IST DAS VON MIR?"

"Können wir auch mal was machen, was nicht von dir ist? Ist der Herr dann vielleicht beleidigt, oder was??"

"LASSEN WIR DAS. TROTZDEM BIST DU ZU SPÄT!"

"Äh, ich hab´s nicht gleich gehört!"

"ABER ICH SANDTE DIR DOCH EIN ZEICHEN!?"

"Ja, ja, du erschreckst mich verdammt noch mal zu Tode mit deinen brennenden Dornenbüschen! Ich kann sie gar nicht so schnell auspissen, wie du..."

"MOSES, FLUCHE NICHT VOR DEM ANGESICHT DES HERRN, SONST...!"

"Sonst was?"

"VERGISS ES! NUN WILL ICH DIR GEBEN WIE VERSPROCHEN DIE ZEHN GEBOTE, NACH DENEN LEBEN SOLLEN DIE MENSCHEN. SCHREIBE SIE DARNIEDER UND BRINGE DEN BERG SIE HINAB!"

"Warum quatscht du so verquer? Bist du Yoda? Ich hab nix zu schreiben!"

"WIE, DU HAST NICHTS ZU SCHREIBEN?"

"Du hast mir nichts davon gesagt, das ich was zu schreiben mitnehmen soll, verdammt! Moses, hast du gesagt, geh auf diesen gottverdammten, äh, also, geh auf diesen Berg, zerreiß dir dabei dein Beinkleid, frier dir den Arsch ab und bring was zu schreiben mit! Das hast du gesagt, ja?"

"NICHT DIREKT!"

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"NUN, ICH DACHTE.."

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"ICH ..."

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"GUT! ICH HABE ES NICHT GESAGT! KÖNNEN WIR JETZT ANFANGEN? DU MUSST ES DIR DANN EBEN MERKEN!"

"Moment, Moment! Merken? Biste meschigge?"

"SOLL ICH DIR DIE ZEHN GEBOTE VIELLEICHT AUCH NOCH IN STEINTAFELN RITZEN?"

"Ja, das wäre doch was, aber nicht zu groß, ich muss sie ja nachher schleppen!"

"ICH HÄTTE MIR VIELLEICHT DOCH JEMAND ANDEREN SUCHEN SOLLEN....."

"Schon OK, alles klar, ich bin soweit, was geht ab, Alter? Können diese Augen lügen?"

"DAS ERSTE GEBOT: ICH BIN DER HERR, DEIN GOTT. DU SOLLST KEINE ANDEREN GÖTTER NEBEN MIR HABEN!"

"Du sollst keine anderen Götter neben mir haben? Hast du Angst vor der Konkurrenz, oder was?"

"MOSES, SO SAGE MIR AUS DEM HERZEN: WÜRDEST DU ANDERE GÖTTER ANBETEN NEBEN MIR?"

"Hmm, ich weiß nicht! Kannst du Regen machen?"

"OB ICH....NATÜRLICH, ICH BIN DER HERRSCHER ÜBER DIE ELEMENTE"

"Und kriegen wir auch mal was Anderes außer Manna?"

"IST DARAN WAS NICHT IN ORDNUNG?"

"Schon gut, schon gut! Wir sitzen nur alle in weichem Stuhl..."

"DAS ZWEITE GEBOT: DU SOLLST DEN NAMEN DES HERRN NICHT UNNÜTZ GEBRAUCHEN!"

"Versteh ich nicht! Ich darf nich´ mal Himmelherrgott oder so sagen?"

"NEIN, MOSES!"

"Gottverdammt?"

"NEIN"

"Heilige *******?"

"NEI-HEINNN"

"Äh, wie wär´s mit: Teufel noch mal?"

"MOSES, HALTE EIN DER BLASPHEMISCHEN WORTE!"

"Ok, ok! Mach einfach weiter, wenn du denkst, du bist soweit, ja? Auf Dein Zeichen!"

"DAS DRITTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST DEN FEIERTAG HEILIGEN!"

"Waasss? Schau dir den Mosche an, den faulen Sack, er..."

"ER HAT SEIN TAGEWERK GETAN, MOSES, WARUM SOLLTE ER NICHT DIE FRÜCHTE SEINER ARBEIT GENIESSEN, WÄHREND DU....."

"Während ich was? Ich hüte Ziegen! Ist daran was Schlechtes?"

"NEIN, MOSES! JEDER NUTZE SEINE IHM GEGEBENE GABE..."

"Gabe? Er knetet ein paar Brote, wer weiß schon, was er da alles reintut, kratzt sich am Sack und das war´s?"

"MOSES, ZÜRNE IHM NICHT! ICH SPRECHE VOM SABBAT, DEM SIEBTEN TAG, AN DEM AUCH ICH GERUHT HABE, NACHDEM ICH DIE WELT ERSCHUF!"

"Wirst langsam alt, ja?"

"ICH WEISS WIRKLICH NICHT, WAS MICH BEWOG, DICH ZU WÄHLEN"

"Wenn du´s nicht weißt..."

"DAS VIERTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST VATER UND MUTTER EHREN!"

"Warum? Mein Vater ist ein verfaulter Knochen. Ich ehre ihn ja, er liegt auf dem größten Karren und bekommt einmal in der Woche einen getrockneten Fisch. Das mit dem abgebrochenen Sonnenschutz war nicht meine Schuld. Hast Du nicht noch einen Platz frei für ihn? Du kannst ihn vor deine Türe schieben, dann zieht´s nicht so!"

"MOSES, DU SOLLST SIE EHREN, SIE SIND GOTTESFÜRCHTIGE MENSCHEN. UND DU BIST AUS IHREN LENDEN ERSCHAFFEN!"

"Genau! Und weil ich ihre Lenden geerbt habe, hab ich jetzt auch die Gicht! Hier! Immer wenn ich SO mache!"

"DANN MACH EINFACH NICHT SO!"

"Na Klasse! Als Arzt jedenfalls taugst du nichts! Und meine Mutter? Die hat einen Arsch, das sich zehn Schafe dahinter verbergen könnten! Mosche und David haben ihren Rock einmal mit unserem Gästezelt verwechselt. Mann, was für ein Geschrei das war!"

"ENTSCHULDIGE MOSES, DAS IST NUN WIRKLICH DEIN PROBLEM!"

"Mein Problem, ja? Na klar! Wie geht´ s jetzt weiter??"

"DAS FÜNFTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT TÖTEN!"

"Warum nicht?"

"NUN, ICH HAB´S GESAGT UND...!"

"Ich hab verstanden, was du gesagt hast! Du schreist ja schon wieder so! Was ist, wenn doch??"

"WIE BITTE?"

"Was passiert, wenn ich doch jemand so, kkrrrrkkkkk, am Hals eben?"

"DANN, ÄH, DANN ERHÄLTST DU KEINEN EINLASS INS HIMMELREICH!"

"Das ist alles?"

"WAS HEISST DAS, DAS IST ALLES? FÜR EINEN GLÄUBIGEN MANN IST DAS HIMMELREICH DAS HÖCHSTE!"

"OK, OK! Für einen gläubigen Mann! Was ist, wenn´s aus Versehen passiert?"

"AUS VERSEHEN, JA??"

"Stell dir vor, ich gehe an einem schönen Tag durch die Wiese und zertrete eine, äh, sagen wir, Ameise, was dann?"

"DAS IST ETWAS ANDERES!"

"Sagtest Du nicht, Herr, das alle Wesen gleich sind vor Deinem Angesicht?"

"DAS SAGTE ICH!"

"Aha, also!? Oder ich töte dir zu Ehren eine Ziege, was dann??"

"MOSES, DU GEHST MIR AUF DIE NERVEN HEUTE!"

"Schon gut, schon gut!! Mach weiter! Tu´ dir bloß keinen Zwang an! Mir muss man ja nix erklären!"

"DAS SECHSTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT EHEBRECHEN!"

"Wie sollte ich auch? Judith ist den ganzen Tag bei mir! Ich hätte gar keine Gelegenheit, Sarah mit den dicken..."

"AUCH WENN DEIN WEIB NICHT DA IST!!"

"Ach so! Na dann! Ist aber hart, das sag´ ich Dir! Was ist, wenn meine Frau wieder mal total ausläuft? Ich denke jedes Mal, der Jordan tritt über die Ufer. Könnt ich dann nicht...."

"NEIN, AUCH DANN NICHT"

"Könntest du nicht wenigstens das abstellen. Warum bluten sie einmal im Monat wie die Schweine?"

"DAS IST DIE STRAFE FÜR EUER SCHAMLOSES TREIBEN IM PARADIES!"

"Hej, das war nicht ich!! Hier ist aber jemand nachtragend! Mein Gooooott!"

"NATÜRLICH BIN ICH DEIN GOTT! ABER WIR SOLLTEN JETZT WEITERMACHEN! HIER KOMMT MEIN NÄCHSTES GESETZ:"

"DAS SIEBTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT..."

"Wie viele kommen denn noch?"

"WIE VIELE WAS?"

"Wovon spreche ich, oh Herr?! Gesetze, äh, Gebote, was auch immer!"

"MOSES, ICH SAGTE DIR, ICH WERDE DIR ZEHN GEBOTE GEBEN! ZEHN! DU HÖRTEST SECHS, ALSO FOLGEN NOCH VIER!"

"Drei!"

"VIER!"

"Drei!"

"MOSES, WAS SOLL DIESE FEILSCHEREI, WIR SIND HIER NICHT AUF EINEM BAZAR!"

"War´n Versuch! Sollte lustig sein! Humor ist also auch Fehlanzeige! OK, lass hören!"

"DAS SIEBTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT STEHLEN!"

"Was ist das wieder für ´ne *******!!"

"MOSES, ICH ERSUCHE DICH NOCH EINMAL, NICHT ZU FLUCHEN!"

"Und wenn ich doch stehle?"

"DANN ERHÄLTST DU KEINEN EINLASS INS HIMMELREICH!"

"Das hatten wir schon! Das ist aber ein ziemlich dusseliges Gesetzbuch! Wie wär´s mit Eier ab?!"

"WIE BITTE?"

"Tschuldige, du hast ja keine Eier! Ihr Götter pflanzt euch ja durch Jungfernzeugung fort!"

"WER SAGT DAS?"

"Hmm, so Gerede eben unter den Männern."

"GEREDE, JA? WÜRDEST DU JETZT BITTE, BITTE ZUHÖREN?!"

"Ja, ja!"

"DAS ACHTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT FALSCHES ZEUGNIS ABLEGEN WIDER DEINEM NÄCHSTEN!"

"Das ist doch Kappes!"

"ACH JA?"

"Ja! Also neulich, da sag ich zu meiner Judith, der Ismail, was der Sohn von Joseph ist, der treibt´s mit der Kuh von..."

"MOSES!"

"...dem David, dem Zahnlosen, wie wir ihn nennen, und da hat die Judith es dem David erzählt und..."

"MOSES!"

"...der hat es Joseph erzählt und dann? Mann, der hat vielleicht Mores gekriegt! Waassss isssss?"

"MOSES, GENAU DAS MEINE ICH! ANSTATT DEN RECHTEN WEG IHN ZU LEHREN, REDEST SCHLECHT DU ÜBER IHN!"

"Vor´s Maul gab´s! Und? Hat´s ihm geschadet? Hä?"

"DAS NEUNTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN HAUSES!"

"Häää? Siehst du hier ein Haus? Schau dir diese beschissene Gegend doch einmal an, in die du uns geführt hast!"

"ICH? DU HAST SIE HIERHER GEFÜHRT!"

"Jetzt bin ich schuld? Wir hätten diesen Berg nicht erreicht!"

"EIN ANDERER HÄTTE ES AUCH GETAN."

"Ich krieg die Motten! Ein anderer hätte es auch getan! Auf die Erklärung hab ich gewartet! ******* Mann..."

"RUHE JETZT!"

"Ja, ja!"

"MOSES! DU GERINGSCHÄTZT MICH! ICH...."

"Du hast mich doch ins Leben geholt! Ich bin nach deinem Ebenbild erschaffen! Vielleicht möchtest du ja mit der Sarah...."

"TREIB´S NICHT ZU WEIT, MOSES!"

"DAS ZEHNTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN WEIBES, KNECHT, MAGD, VIEH, NOCH ALLES, WAS SEIN IST!"

"Na Klasse! Das lässt ja wenig Spielraum für Auslegungen, nicht wahr? Bin ich vielleicht ein Ziegen******, wie die Griechen?"

"MOSES, NOCH EIN WORT UND ICH SCHICKE DICH UND DEIN VOLK 40 JAHRE DURCH DIE WÜSTE, WENN´S SEIN MUSS, IST DAS KLAR??"

"Äh, hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, das du lustig aussiehst, wenn du Dich aufregst............?"

----------------------------------

Fragen ohne Antworten:


- Warum gibt es keine blauen Gummibärchen?
- Warum sieht man auf Fotos und Videos immer so ******* aus?
- Warum steht auf Toilettentüren oft "00" und was bedeutet es?
- Wie heißen die einzelnen Zehen an den Füßen?
- Was zählen eigentlich Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?
- Wieso hat eine 24 Stunden Tankstelle ein Türschloss?
- Warum kann man sich nicht selber kitzeln?
- Warum verschwinden immer Socken in der Waschmaschine?
- Warum haben Waschmaschinen Fenster, Geschirrspüler aber nicht?
- Wieso gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Geschmacksrichtung Maus?
- Warum stehe ich immer in der falschen Schlange?
- Was ist Trick 17?
- Warum vertauscht ein Spiegel links/rechts, nicht aber oben/unten?
- Was war zuerst da? Huhn oder Ei?
- Wer sind die Hempels und warum sieht es bei ihnen unterm Sofa so unordentlich aus?
- Warum fällt das Marmeladenbrot immer auf die falsche Seite?
- Wieso sitzt im Kino immer ein Riese vor mir?
- Warum ist die Ampel immer rot?
- Warum ist es nie besetzt, wenn man sich verwählt hat?
- Warum fallen die Vögel nicht von den Bäumen, wenn sie schlafen?
- Wer oder was ist Nachbars Lumpi und warum ist er so spitz?
- Was fühlen Schmetterlinge im Bauch wenn sie verliebt sind?
- Was passiert nachdem man sich zweimal Halbtot gelacht hat?
- Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht, ist das dann eine Geiselnahme?
- Ist der Begriff Selbsthilfegruppe nicht irgendwie wiedersinnig?
- Wenn die sogenannte Blackbox des Flugzeuges unzerstörbar ist, warum baut man dann nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus diesem Material?
- Was soll das Verfallsdatum auf saurer Sahne?
- Gibt es in einer Teefabrik Kaffeepausen?
- Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben?
- Wenn Maisöl aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyöl aus?
- Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube?
- Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?
- Warum verwendet man bei Injektionen zur Todesstrafe sterilisierte Nadeln?
- Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort?
- Wie kommen die "Rasen betreten verboten" Schilder in die Mitte des Rasen?
- Haben Analphabeten genau so viel Spaß mit einer Buchstabensuppe?
- Warum hat Noah die zwei Stechmücken nicht erschlagen?
- Ein Butterbrot landet immer auf der Butterseite. Eine Katze landet immer auf den Pfoten. Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf den Rücken schnürt?
- Warum muss der Deckel von einem Sarg zugenagelt werden?
- Bekommen Brandopfer Vergünstigungen in Krematorien?
- In welcher Farbe läuft ein Schlumpf an, wenn man ihn würgt?
- Bekommt man Geld zurück, wenn das Taxi rückwärts fährt?
- Wo ist Hinterdupfing?

--------------------------------------------------------

Die USA müssen sparen.
Also wird beschlossen, die drei ältesten Generäle zu entlassen.
Die Generäle erscheinen im Pentagon und ihnen wird mitgeteilt, dass sie ihre Zukunft in Frieden zu Hause verbringen dürfen.
Als Trostpflaster sollen sie jedoch für jeden Zentimeter Größe ihres Körpers oder auch eines Teiles davon 1.000 $ bekommen.
Sie können selbst entscheiden, wie und was gemessen werden soll.
Der erste Genaral stellt sich kerzengerade hin und verlangt sein Maß vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle abzumessen und ihm das dann auszuzahlen.
Ein Notar misst nach. 187 cm. Der General bekommt 187.000 $ und ist sehr zufrieden.
Der nächste stellt sich auf die Zehenspitzen, streckt die Hand ganz hoch und sagt, der Notar soll nun messen. Er misst 240 cm. Also bekommt der General 240.000 $ und ist auch sehr zufrieden.
Nun wird der dritte gefragt, wie er sich messen lassen möchte. Er antwortet, von der Schwanzspitze, bis zu den Eiern.
Der Notar wundert sich zwar, aber er beugt sich seinem Wunsch.
Der General lässt die Hose fallen und der Notar bückt sich, setzt das Maßband an, guckt einmal, zweimal. Dann sagt er: "Verdammt, wo sind Ihre Eier?"
Der General "Die sind in Vietnam!"....


----------



## boss3D (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^ Kannst du den ganzen Moses-Blödsinn vielleicht spoilern?! Die Scrollerei ist ja echt nicht mehr lustig ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@<<Painkiller>>: Der Moses Witz ist ja sowas von Geil! Ich lag unterm Tisch und habe Rotz und Wasser geheult. 

Und zur Frage ohne Antworten: Was ist Trick 17? Das ist der Trick im Selbstverarschen!


----------



## mixxed_up (23. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Aber dafür isser lustig.
Das will ich mal mit Jesus haben.^^


----------



## shila92 (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@<<Painkiller>>: Du rettest mir den Morgen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Also in meinen Tagebuch hier fragte mich jemand ob ich depresiv bin. Darauf meine Antwort ach lesst selber ;

Ich in einenen depressiven Tief? neeein Wirklich ? Findest du ?
Nun gut ja du hast recht. Aber vieleicht sollte ich einiges erklären.

Also ein depressiven Tief ist ein Tief im Leben das eine unangenehme,  doch durchaus natürliche  Erfahrung im Leben eines jeden Menschen,  Tieres, Aliens, oder Nobodys. Anders verhält es sich, wenn kein Licht am  Ende der DSL Leitung  zu erkennen ist, kein Wlan Point zu sehen ist,  ein Bluescreen erscheint,eine CPU nicht funktioniert und das Leben mit  einen Rechner keinen Sinn mehr zu  machen scheint. Innere Leere,  ständige Freudlosigkeit, Modding eskapaten und ein Rückzug  aus vielen  Lebensbereichen sind Anzeichen von Depressionen oder wie sie neuerdings  genannt werden Moddpressionen. Der Begriff  stammt vom lateinischen  "moddpressio" ab und bedeutet "Moddinggefahr".
Moddpressionen sind nicht erst ein Phänomen der modernen Rechner, schon  der  niederländische Paint Maler Vin van Gog hat darunter gelitten und  nahm  sich daraufhin 31.04.1999 das Leben. Auch Erna Heming beendete  2001 ihr  Leben frühzeitig mit einem Companion-Virus
 in einer depressiven Phase ihres  manisch-depressiven Rechnerdaseins.  Heute kennen Ärzte und Heilpraktiker viele  Zusammenhänge und  Möglichkeiten, Depressionen oder Moddpressionen zu lindern. Das währen  zb die Brainfuck Droge Delphi deren Vorteile zB währen das man kaum  etwas Falsch machen kann oder das es genau so effektiv wirkt wie C++  welches allerdings die Gefahr eines Blackscreens birgt.
*
Ursachen * 
Leichte bis extensiel Bedrohliche depressive oder modpressive  Niedergeschlagenheit erlebt – Forschungen zufolge –  jeder Pc nutzer der  Windows als OS laufen hat einmal am Tag , wobei das Alter nur eine  geringe  Rolle spielt. Statistiken erfassen mehr Laptop nutzer, was  daran  liegen mag, dass Desktop nutzer viel seltener professionelle  Hilfe bei diesen  Problemen suchen. Auslöser für Depressionen oder  Modpressionen können äußere Umstände sein  oder verbaute Anlagen. Zum  Beispiel können negative eignisse wie  traumatische Upgrade erlebnisse  oder andere Windowsraumata, Fails, Sicherheitsupdates, Bauteile oder  inkompatiblität depressiv machen.  Besonders bei älteren Moodern fallen  diese Punkte ins Gewicht. Bei  jüngeren Moddern werden oft genetische  Vorbelastungen in Kombination  mit einer instabilen Persönlichkeit  diagnostiziert. 

*Hilfe ist möglich *
 Ein soziales Netzwerk aus Comunity Moddern und Powerusern ist  oft die  beste Hilfe bei belastenden Moddingsituationen oder emotional   stressigen Upgrades. Sie bieten Halt in stürmischen Zeiten und bilden   eine Hilfsstruktur, die Kraft spendet und das Verarbeiten der   Belastungen leichter werden lässt. Zusätzlich bringt viel CSS oder  ähnliche beschäftigungen, am  besten an der frischen Luft,  Erleichterung. Lans bauen Stress ab,  aktiviert den Kreislauf und wirkt  stimmungsaufhellend. Die beste Wahl  sind hierbei Ausdauerlans. 

Halten die  Moddpressionen länger an, können sie oft nur noch mit   professioneller Hilfe in der Psychotherapie behandelt werden. Die   Anamnese der Moodingfahrungen gibt dem Therapeuten oft wichtige   Hinweise über die Auslöser der  Moddpressionen. Sind etwa schwierige   Beziehungen zu Spielen, Langeweile oder der Wunsch etwas anderes zu  machen der Auslöser,  werden sie aufgearbeitet. Mit verschiedenen  Methoden werden die ständig  wiederkehrenden Moddingwünsche und die  Auslöser der  Moddpressionen  analysiert und durch positive Sichtweisen  ersetzt. Der Modder bekommt  zusätzlich ein Training in Dremeln und  Sleven, um  langfristige Erfolge zu erzielen, denn der Betroffene soll  auch ohne Moddtherapeuten zukünftig positiv Modden und agieren können.   Erfolgreich wurde diese Methode bereits bei velen Personen im PC Games  Hardware Forum Angewand und freut sich ständiger belibtheit.

Allerdings gibt es Gegner dieser Therabie. Die größten währen die  Freundin,das Konto,die Eltern oder auch einige große Hardware  herrsteller. Jedoch hat es diese Gruppe noch nicht geschaft die noch  nicht annerkannteKrankheit  Modpression vollständig auszumerzen. Im  gegenteil  Modpression breitet sich mit alamierenter Geschwindigkeit bei  den Rechner Usern weiterhin aus.


----------



## der_knoben (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.

Kommt nen Mann inne Apotheke, und stellt fest das grad keiner da ist. Klingelt, aber es kommt keiner.
Da geht er mal um die Ecke und guckt durchs Fenster und sieht den Apotheker mit seiner Angestellten rumvögeln.
Naja, geht er wieder rein und klingelt nochmal. Daraufhin kommt der Apotheker und entschuldigt sich, dass er nicht gleich da war, er hatte ein Nickerchen gemacht.
Darauf sagt der Kunde: ja, das habe ich gesehen, durchs Nenster.


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Symptom: Nasse und kalte Füße.
Ursache: Glas im falschen Winkel gehalten.
Aktion: Drehe das Glas so, dass dessen Öffnung nach oben zeigt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Nasse, aber warme Füße.
Ursache: Unsachgemäße Blasensteuerung.
Aktion: Stehst du neben einem Hund ist alles klar, sonst geh mal aufs Klo.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Bier unüblich schal und geschmacklos.
Ursache: Leeres Glas.
Aktion: Sag jemandem er solle dir ein Bier bezahlen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Gegenüberliegende Wand weißt Neonröhren auf.
Ursache: Auf den Rücken gefallen.
Aktion: Ziehe dich an der Bar hoch.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Zigarettenstummel im Mund.
Ursache: Aufs Gesicht gefallen.
Aktion: Siehe oben.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Geschmackloses Bier, nasses Shirt.
Ursache: Mund nicht geöffnet oder Glas an falscher Gesichtspartie angesetzt.
Aktion: Geh zur Toilette und übe am Spiegel.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Sicht unklar bzw. verwischt.
Ursache: Du schaust durch den Glasboden.
Aktion: Frag jemanden, ob er dir ein Bier kauft.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Boden bewegt sich.
Ursache: Du wirst rausgetragen.
Aktion: Frag ob sie dich zur nächsten Bar bringen könnten.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Bier ist kristallklar.
Ursache: Wasser. Jemand will dich verarschen.
Aktion: Hau ihn.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Hand schmerzt, Nase schmerzt, Gedanken ungewöhnlich klar.
Ursache: Du warst in eine Schlägerei verwickelt.
Aktion: Entschuldige dich bei jedem den du getroffen haben könntest.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Jeder schaut zu dir hoch und lacht dich an.
Ursache: Du tanzt auf dem Tisch.
Aktion: Lass dich auf jemanden runterfallen und schaue ihn verliebt an.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Dein Gesang klingt schräg.
Ursache: Bier ist zu schwach.
Aktion: Mehr Bier, bis sich deine Stimme verbessert.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Keine Erinnerung an den Songtext.
Ursache: Bier ist in Ordnung.
Aktion: Spiele Luftgitarre.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Du erkennst niemanden: weder Personen noch Räumlichkeiten.
Ursache: Du bist auf der falschen Party.
Aktion: Schau mal nach, ob sie Bier haben.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Raum unüblich dunkel.
Ursache: Bar geschlossen.
Aktion: Lass dir deine Adresse vom Barkeeper bestätigen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symptom: Taxi bekommt plötzlich eine interessante Farbe und Textur.
Ursache: Bierkonsum überstieg persönliches Limit.
Aktion: Mund zuhalten.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudda wirft ne Zitrone in die Ecke und schreit "Los Pikachu !!"


----------



## 1821984 (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

- Deine Mudda piept beim Rückwärts laufen!
- Deine Mudda schwitzt beim kacken
- Deine Mudda!


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter ist dein Vater


----------



## skdiggy (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ihr steht im dschungel.vor euch ist ein löwe hinter euch ein jaguar.was macht ihr nun.....
genau ihr steigt in den jaguar und fährt den löwen um.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Könnt ihr mal mit den "Deine Mudda" witzen aufhören? Die sind echt geschmacklos.

Der beste Witz den ich je gesehen hab:
Die HD 5000er sind schlecht lieferbar.

muhahahahaha ....


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Haben Sie gesehen, wie der Täter Ihre Schwiegermutter überfiel und ermordete?"
"Ja,das habe ich."
"Und warum haben Sie nicht geholfen?"
"Das wollte ich erst, aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass er auch alleine zu recht kommt!"



Was versteht ein Mann unter einem
7-Gänge Menü?
Einen Sechserpack Bier und die Bildzeitung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

die sonne scheint,
die strahlen picken,
und ich würd jetzt so gerne........
picknicken
nen sonnigen tag an alle


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> die sonne scheint,
> die strahlen picken,
> und ich würd jetzt so gerne........
> picknicken
> nen sonnigen tag an alle



ich kenn den anders:

Das Gras ist so hoch,
man kann kaum blicken,
das ist die beste zum...
*>*Rasen mähen*< 
*


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ich kenn den anders:
> 
> Das Gras ist so hoch,
> man kann kaum blicken,
> ...




Hahahah

Der is auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum.
>
> Er beginnt seine Rede:
>
> "Liebe Gemeinde, wenn ein Pfarrer eine Rede halten muss, ist das
> immer ein bisschen schwierig. Die eine oder andere Anekdote gäbe es
> ja schon, aber Ihr wisst ja, das Beichtgeheimnis muss geheim bleiben.
> Also versuche ich mich mal so auszudrücken:
>
> Als ich vor 25 Jahren in Eure Gemeinde gekommen bin, habe ich zuerst
> gedacht: Wo bin ich da bloß hingekommen. Gleich bei meiner ersten
> Beichte kam einer zu mir und beichtete, dass er jetzt gerade Ehebruch
> mit seiner Schwägerin begangen hatte und sie dabei mit einer
> Geschlechtskrankheit angesteckt hat, die er sich von seiner Tochter
> geholt hat. Na ja, aber über die Jahre habe ich dann herausgefunden,
> dass Eure Gemeinde ja gar nicht so schlimm ist und dass das nur eine
> Ausnahme war.
>
> Nach ungefähr 20 Minuten kommt der Bürgermeister -etwas zu spät-,
> entschuldigt sich für sein zu spät kommen, geht auf das Podium und
> hält seine Rede:
>
> "Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als unser Herr Pfarrer vor 25
> Jahren hier angekommen ist. Ich hatte die Ehre, als Erster die
> Beichte bei ihm abzulegen...


----------



## computertod (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

der stand vor ein paar wochen auch in der Alt Bayerischen Wochenzeitung @ Painkiller


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und den hab ich vor 30 Seiten gebracht


----------



## rebel4life (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Und den hab ich vor 30 Seiten gebracht



Der war gut.


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Frauen- und Männerfreundschaften
Frauenfreundschaften:

Eine Frau ist die ganze Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen.
Am nächsten Morgen hat sie ihrem Mann erzählt, dass sie bei einer
Freundin übernachtet hat. Ihr Mann hat ihre 10 besten Freundinnen
angerufen. Keine der Freundinnen hat die Aussage bestätigt.

Männerfreundschaften:

Ein Mann ist die ganze Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen.
Am nächsten Morgen hat er seiner Frau erzählt, dass er bei einem
Freund übernachtet hat. Seine Frau hat seine 10 besten Freunde
angerufen. 5 seiner Freunde haben ihr sofort bestätigt, dass er
bei ihnen war und die anderen 5 haben sogar behauptet, er wäre
noch da!


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Dieser Satz kein Verb.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in die Fleischerei: "Ich hätte gerne zwei Pfund Gehacktes!"
Der Metzger: "Das heisst Kilo!" 
"OK, dann hätte ich gerne zwei Pfund Kilo!"


----------



## shila92 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann in die Fleischerei und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 20 Scheiben von der fetten, groben."
Darauf der Metzger: "Oh, tut mir Leid. Die fette, grobe hat diese Woche Berufschule."


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt eine Frau in die Fleischerei: "Ich bekomme zwei Pfund Gehacktes!"
Der Metzger: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Wann isses denn soweit ?"


----------



## herethic (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Junge zu Metzger,sagt der Metzger:
"Deine Mutter"


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist klein, grün und dreieckig??

*>*ein kleines grünes Dreieck*<*


----------



## RuXeR (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> was ist klein, grün und dreieckig??
> 
> *>*ein kleines grünes Dreieck*<*



was ist klein, schwarz und dreieckig??

*>*der Schatten des kleinen grünen Dreiecks*<*


----------



## herethic (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> was ist klein, schwarz und dreieckig??
> 
> *>*der Schatten des kleinen grünen Dreiecks*<*


Was ist klein,rot und dreieckig??

> Ein Feuerwehrauto<


----------



## shila92 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Das trifft jetzt wirklich den Sinn dieses Threads!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Mami Mami, ich mag meine Oma nicht"
"Es wird gegessen was auf dem Tisch kommt!"


Was macht man, wenn die Schwiegermutter wankend auf einen zukommt? 
Antwort: nochmal Schießen (ist zu makaber um es öffentlich zu Zeigen )


"Mutti, wann gibt es denn wieder bunte Nudeln?"
"Wenn Papa neue Krampfadern hat."


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Ehepaar ist zu Bett gegangen
und nach einer Weile deutet er an das er Sex haben will.

Sie lehnt ab: "Ich habe morgen einen Termin beim Gynäkologen
und deshalb mag ich jetzt nicht."

Er dreht sich um und versucht zu schlafen.
Nach ein paar Minuten jedoch sagt er zu ihr:
"Hast Du morgen auch einen Termin beim Zahnarzt?"





"Ich hätte gern 1 Pfund Nakent."

"Sie meinen Nacken."

"Ebent"







Ein Deutscher, ein Österreicher, eine Nonne und eine Blondine sitzen in einem Zugsabteil. 
Als der Zug durch ein Tunnel fährt und es im Abteil stockdunkel ist, hört man auf einmal: "Patsch". 
Aus dem Tunnel herausgekommen tritt wieder Tageslicht in das Abteil und der Österreicher sitz mit einer roten Wange auf seinem Platz. 

Da denkt sich die Nonne: "Der hat sicher die Blondine angefasst und sie gab ihm eine Ohrfeige."

Die Blondine denkt sich: "Er wollt sicher mich begrapschen, hat versehntlich die Nonne erwischt und sie hat ihm eine aufgelegt."

Der Österreicher denkt sich: "Der Deutsche hat sicher eine von den zweien befummelt und ich musste herhalten."

Und der Deutsche denkt sich: "Im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Österreicher nochmal eine runter!!!"


----------



## hempsmoker (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Yeah, Dustin, der letzte ist Weltklasse .


----------



## boss3D (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^ Den gab es hier auch schon mal mit umgekehrten Nationalitäten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RuXeR (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

So rum ist es aber richtig!!


----------



## shila92 (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich weiß nicht, ob's den schon mal gab aber:

Zwei Jäger gehen auf die Jagd und wandern durch den Wald. Plötzlich greift sich der eine an die Kehle und stürzt zu Boden. Der andere Jäger gerät in Panik und ruft den Notarzt an: „Ich glaube mein Freund ist tot, was jetzt?“ Der Arzt sagt: „Beruhigen Sie sich! Zunächst einmal müssen Sie sicher gehen, dass Ihr Freund wirklich tot ist.“ Kurze Pause, dann ein Schuss. Dann kommt er wieder ans Telefon. „OK, erledigt, und was jetzt?“


----------



## herethic (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer nämlich mit _h_ schreibt ist dämlich...

...wer dämlich mit _h_ schreibt ist nämlich


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kein richtiger Witz, auch nicht richtig dumm, aber doch eher was für Niveautechnisch weniger Privilegierte: 

"Wenn deine Frau dir splitternackt, von hinten an der Nudel packt. Wenn dir sowas gutes wiederfährt, DAS ist ein Asbach Uralt wert."

Und: 

"Das Netzwerk Ihres Handys wird umgestellt. Der Tarif wird Ihrem Geschlechtsbetrieb angepasst. Je geiler desto billiger! Gratuliere, Sie telefoniern gratis."


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Chuck Norris ist bereits vor zehn Jahren gestorben. Der Tod hatte aber nicht den Mut, es ihm zu sagen. 

Chuck Norris schläft nicht. Er wartet. 

Chuck Norris’ Tränen heilen Krebs. Zu schade, dass er nie weint. Niemals.


----------



## shila92 (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jesus ging über's Wasser. Na und? Chuck Norris schwamm durch's Land.

Chuck Norris erhält bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung!

Sido fragte einmal: "Wer ist Chuck Norris?" Seitdem trägt er eine Maske... 

Einmal hat Chuck Norris einen Big Mac bei Burger King bestellt…und ihn bekommen.

In einem normalen, durchschnittlichen Wohnzimmer gibt es 1242 Dinge, die Chuck Norris benutzen kann um dich zu töten, den Raum selbst mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alle Kinder schauen nach ob der schwarze Mann unter ihrem Bett ist.

Der schwarze Mann schaut nach ob Chuck Norris unter seinem Bett ist


----------



## der Türke (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Du bist so fett, dass, wenn du rollen könntest, bergauf bremsen müsstest.


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und jetzt noch mal auf Deutsch...


----------



## joraku (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Du bist so fett, dass, wenn du rollen könntest, bergauf bremsen müsstest.


----------



## Sash (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wenn chuck norris auf einer frau mit seinem finger zeigt und "boohjaa" sagt, kommt sie.

mit der energie von einem roundhouse kick von chuck norris könnte man eine stadt ein jahr lang mit strom versorgen, nur schade das man die energie nicht speichern kann.

chuck norris geht nicht jagen, denn das beinhaltet die möglichkeit des versagens, chuck norris geht töten.

gott hat das licht nur erschaffen weil er im dunkeln angst vor mr. norris hatte.

king kong traf einmal auf chuck norris, seitdem heißt er queen kong.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Two men walk down a road and see a dog licking its balls.

First man says: " I wish I could do that."

Second man replies: "Better pet him first, he might bite".


----------



## der Türke (30. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Who Rain Zone"


----------



## hempsmoker (30. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's den schon mal gab aber:
> 
> Zwei Jäger gehen auf die Jagd und wandern durch den Wald. Plötzlich greift sich der eine an die Kehle und stürzt zu Boden. Der andere Jäger gerät in Panik und ruft den Notarzt an: „Ich glaube mein Freund ist tot, was jetzt?“ Der Arzt sagt: „Beruhigen Sie sich! Zunächst einmal müssen Sie sicher gehen, dass Ihr Freund wirklich tot ist.“ Kurze Pause, dann ein Schuss. Dann kommt er wieder ans Telefon. „OK, erledigt, und was jetzt?“



Der Witz wurde mal von der Fachpresse als lustigster Witz der Welt gewählt.


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ähm... Witze-Fachpresse...?


----------



## DON (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Einmal hatte Chuck Norris Geschlechtsverkehr in seinem Truck, dabei berührte ein tropfen ****** das Fahrzeug. Seit dem heißt der Truck "Optimus Prime".

Chuck Norris hat ein stabil laufendes Win 95.

Chuck Norris schläft mit einem Kissen unter der Waffe.

Chuck Norris hat schon 2 mal bis Unendlich gezählt.


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Ähm... Witze-Fachpresse...?


Natürlich gibt es humoristische Fachpresse. Zum Beispiel das hochwohllöbliche Satiremagazin Titanic mit seinem genialen, von mir in jeder Facette seiner Dreifaltigkeit verehrten humoristischen Lichtgestalt Hans Menz, welcher dem geneigten Leser immer wieder darüber aufklärt was Humor ist. Für Menschen mit einem Hauch von Bildung ein unerschöpflicher Quell an artigster Unterhaltung.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Titanic ist hinlänglich bekannt, da brauchst auch nicht mit der Bildungskeule kommen 
Nur wenn Titanic vom witzigsten Witz schreibt, könnte das ja auch Satire sein... und etwas subjektives wie Humor erklären zu wollen von "Fachleuten" halte ich für Satire 

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den alten Monty Python-Sketch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gpjk_MaCGM


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bildungskeule. Ich habe damit nur zärtlich über den Kopf getätschelt.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hm, ja... die blutgefüllte Beule muss mir meine Freundin im Schlaf verpasst haben


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sie ist mir sofort sympathisch.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die Dümmsten Gesetze Californiens:

Es ist verboten...

...morgends mit einem Bademantel ohne Gurt die Zeitung von der Veranda zu holen.

...einen Hund zum rauchen zu verführen.

...schräg zu singen.

...auf öffentlicher Straße einen Heiratsantrag zu halten

...nach 18:00 Uhr in der öffentlichkeit zu furzen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Typ im Berliner Funkturm und besäuft sich füchrterlich.
Nach einer Weile gesellt sich ein zweiter dazu und beide saufen was das zeug hält.
Der eine klagt dem anderen sein Leid  und beide sind ziemlich down .

Da geht der eine zum Fenster reißt es auf mit den Worten ...."Hat doch alles keinen Sinn ...was solls "

und springt raus 

Sagt der andere ..."Wo er recht hat, hat er recht "...nimmt Anlauf und stürzt sich ebenfalls heraus.

Da erscheint der erste wieder lachend am Fenster und der Barkeeper murmellt nur ..

"Wenn du besoffen bist ,bist du schon ein rechtes Arschloch Supermann "


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den kenn ich auch, nur etwas anders

Der erst ist da der Geist von Adolf H., der zweite könnt ihr euch sicher denken. Und der Barkeeper ist Gott


----------



## boerigard (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zählen auch Comics?
Sexy Losers - #007 - Suicide Prevention Week


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist zwar etwas länger, lohnt sich aber zu lesen



Spoiler



McDonald's

Am meisten Spaß macht Essen im Auto!
Deswegen
besitze
ich diese erhöhte Affinität zu
Drive-In-Schaltern,
speziell in meinem
Lieblings-Fast-Food-Restaurant. Das
Vergnügen an dieser Self-Service-Version des
Essens auf
Rädern wird allerdings erheblich durch die
Qualität der
Gegensprechanlage gemindert.
Gegensprechanlage? Meiner
Überzeugung nach hat sie diesen Namen
deshalb
bekommen,
weil sie völlig gegen das Sprechen ausgelegt
ist.

"Hiere Bechelun hippe!" knarzt es
mir aus dem
Lautsprecher entgegen - sounds like
Schellackplatte.

Aus Erfahrung allerdings weiß ich, dass sich
die Stimme
(männlich? weiblich? ... wohl eher
männlich!?) am
anderen Ende dieses Dosentelefons soeben
nach
meiner
Bestellung erkundigt hat. Jetzt einfach
bestellen wäre
mir zu langweilig. Demzufolge stelle ich
zunächst eine
Frage: "Haben Sie etwas vom Huhn?"

Aus dem Lautsprecher ertönt ein schwer
verständliches
Wort, das aber eindeutig mit
"...icken"
endet.

Ich antworte: "Später vielleicht,
zunächst möchte
ich etwas essen."

Etwas lauter tönt es zurück:
"SCHICKEN!"

Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen:
"Nein,
ich würde
es gleich selbst abholen."

Eine kurze Pause entsteht, ich stelle mir
belustigt die
genervte Visage des McKnecht vor. Als die
Sprechpause
zu lang zu werden droht sage ich: "Ach
so, Sie
meinen Chicken! Nö, lieber doch nicht. Haben
Sie
vielleicht Presskuh mit Tomatentunke in
Röstbrötchen?"

"Hamburger?" fragt mein
unsichtbares
Gegenüber zurück.

Der Wahrheit entsprechend erwidere ich:
"Nein, ich
bin von hier. Aber hat das denn Einfluss auf
meine
Bestellung?"

"Wol-len Sie ei-nen
H-a-m-b-u-r-g-e-r?"

"Jetzt beruhigen Sie sich mal! Ja, ich
nehme
einen."

"Schieß?"

"Stimmt, hatte ich nach meiner letzten
Mahlzeit
hier. Mittlerweile ist meine Darmflora
allerdings
wieder wohlauf, ich denke, ich kann es
erneut
riskieren."

Der Stimminhaber beginnt mir ein wenig leid
zu tun. Er
kann ja nichts für den Job. Aber ich ja auch
nicht ...

"Ob Sie Käse auf dem Hamburger
möchten!?"

"Ah ja, gern. Ich nehme einen
mittelalten
Pyrenäen-Bergkäse, nicht zu dick
geschnitten,
von einer
Seite leicht angeschmolzen."

Ob die nächste Ansage aus dem Lautsprecher
"Sicher
doch" oder "A...loch" lautet,
kann ich
nicht exakt heraushören.

Deutlicher jedoch erklingt nun: "Was
dazu?"

"Doch, ja. Ich hätte gerne diese
gesalzenen
frittierten Kartoffelstäbchen."

"Also Pommes?"

"Von mir aus auch die."

"Groß, mittel, klein?"

"Gemischt. Und zwar jeweils genau zu
einem Drittel
große, mittlere und kleine."

"Wollen Sie mich eigentlich
verarschen?"

Diese, wiederum sehr laut formulierte Frage,
verstehe
ich klar und deutlich. Sie verlangt eine
ehrliche
Antwort: "Falls das die Bedingung ist,
hier etwas
zu essen zu bekommen. Ja. Also - Machen wir
weiter?"

Die Stimme schnauft kurz und fragt:
"Gut, gut.
Etwas zu den Pommes?"

"Ein schönes Entrecôte, blutig, und ein
Glas
1996er Spätburgunder, bitte."

"Ich komm dir gleich raus und geb dir
blutig!"

"Machen Sie das, aber verschütten Sie
dabei bitte
nicht den Wein."

"Schluss jetzt, Schalter zwei, vier
Euro
fünfzehn!"

Schon vorbei. Gerade, als es anfängt, lustig
zu werden.
Aber ich habe noch ein As im Ärmel. Ich
zahle
mit einem
200-Euro-Schein. "Tut mir leid, aber
ich
hab's nicht größer."

Piep! ...

Freundlich werde ich ausgekontert:
"Kein
Problem."

Mit kaltem Blick lässt ein bemützter Herr
mein
Wechselgeld auf den Stahltresen klappern.
Nicht mit
mir, Freundchen! Ich will den Triumph! Zeit
also
für's Finale: "Kann ich bitte eine
Quittung
bekommen?" frage ich überfreundlich.
"Ist ein
Geschäftsessen."


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


Der ist gut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Diesen dämlichen Witz hatten wir schon in einem eigenen Thread durch diskutiert.
Der wurde dann geschlossen, weil so etwas nicht lustig ist.


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum ist der McWitz nicht lustig?

Diskriminierung?
Das macht fast jeder Witz (und sei es  bloß der Name "Fritz" )


----------



## guna7 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich finde ihn auch lustig!


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gut oder nicht hat dieser "Witz" nichts in diesem Thread verloren, hier kommen gute Zitate von PCGHX-Usern rein.. 

EDIT: HA! Habe ich mich doch übelst im Thread geirrt.  
Passt natürlich.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Ist dein Vater da?" 
"Nein, Papa ist verreist." 
"Eine Erholungsreise?" 
"Nein, Mama ist mitgefahren!" 

____________________________


Zuchtbullenschau in Leipzig. 
Ein älteres Pärchen geht an einem Bullen vorbei und da steht auf einem Schild 
"50 Kälber gezeugt" 
Die Frau zu Ihrem Mann "Schau mal, das ist ja fast jede Woche einmal - daran 
solltest Du Dir ein Beispiel nehmen." 
Der Mann sagt nichts dazu. 
Da kommen sie zu einem weiteren Bullen, da steht auf dem Schild 
"120 Kälber gezeugt" 
Die Frau wieder zu Ihrem Mann "Guck mal, der treibt es mindestens zwei mal in der Woche!" 
Ihr Mann sagt immer noch nichts und sie gehen weiter. 
Bei einem andern Bullen, den sie sich ansehen, steht auf den Schild 
"365 Kälber gezeugt" 
Die Frau nun ziemlich aufgeregt zu Ihrem Mann "Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie schlapp Du 
geworden bist. Der hat es jeden Tag einmal gemacht!" 
Nun der Mann "Der hat aber garantiert nicht jeden Tag die selbe Kuh gebummst!"


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was schreit die frau wenn sie die kellertreppen runter geschppst wird?













































































pils oder weizen!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Spoiler



Einem Cowboy ist das Pferd unter dem Hintern gestorben. 
Nun trägt er den Sattel bis ins nächste Dorf und geht dort zu einem Pferdehändler. 
Dem Pferdehändler sagt er, dass er einen neuen Gaul braucht, aber nur noch ganz wenig Geld hat. 
Der Pferdehänder, sagt ihm, er hat da eines für ihn. Kostet nicht viel, hat aber dafür so seine Macken. 
Das Pferd hatte vorher einem Pfarrer gehört. 
Wenn er will, das das Pferd läuft, dann muss er "Gott sei Dank!" sagen und wenn er anhalten will "Amen!"
Der Cowboy freut sich darüber sehr. Bezahlt und sattelt sein neues Pferd. 
Dann setzt er sich drauf und sagt "Gott sei Dank!" 
Das Pferd geht ab wie eine Rakete und lässt sich überhaupt nicht lenken. 
Es rast in einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit auf einen tiefen Abgrund zu... 
Der Cowboy versucht alles mögliche, um das Biest zu lenken oder zum Anhalten zu bringen. 
Erst im letzten Augenblick, kurz vor dem Abgrung fällt ihm das Wort wieder ein und er 
schreit "Amen!" 
Das Pferd geht voll in die Eisen, dass die Funken nur so sprühen. Der Cowboy kann sich nur mit Mühe festhalten. 
Zehn Zentimeter vor dem Abgrund bleibt der Gaul stehen. 
Der Cowboy wischt sich den Angstschweiß von der Stirn und sagt: 
"Gott sein Dank ....". 


Das war seine letzte Worte (glaube ich) 


___________________________________________________



er zwingt sich die Augen zu öffnen und blickt zuerst auf eine Packung 
Aspirin und ein Glas Wasser auf dem Nachttisch.
Er setzt sich auf und schaut sich um.
Auf einem Stuhl ist seine gesamte Kleidung, schön zusammengefaltet.
Er sieht, dass im Schlafzimmer alles sauber und ordentlich aufgeräumt
ist.
Und so sieht es in der ganzen Wohnung aus.
Er nimmt das Aspirin und bemerkt einen Zettel auf dem Tisch:
"Liebling, das Frühstück steht in der Küche, ich bin schon früh raus, um
einkaufen zu gehen. Ich liebe Dich!"
Also geht er in die Küche und tatsächlich - da steht ein fertig 
gemachtes Frühstück, und die Morgenzeitung liegt auf dem Tisch.
Außerdem sitzt da sein Sohn und ißt.
Er fragt ihn: "Kleiner, was ist gestern eigentlich passiert?"
Sein Sohn sagt: "Tja, Paps, Du bist um drei Uhr früh heimgekommen, total
besoffen und eigentlich schon halb bewußtlos.
Du hast ein paar Möbel demoliert, in den Flur gekotzt und hast Dir fast 
ein Auge ausgestochen, als Du gegen einen Türgriff gelaufen bist."
Verwirrt fragt er weiter: "Und warum ist dann alles hier so aufgeräumt 
und das Frühstück auf dem Tisch?"
"Ach das!" antwortet ihm sein Sohn, "Mama hat Dich ins Schlafzimmer 
geschleift und aufs Bett gewuchtet, aber als sie versuchte, Dir die Hose
auszuziehen, hast Du gelallt:
'Hände weg, Du Sch*****, ich bin glücklich verheiratet.' "


_____________________________________________________________


sitzen zwei im himmel. da fragt der eine:warum bist du hier? 
sagt der andere: ich hatte immer das gefühl meine frau würde mich 
betrügen, wenn ich auf der arbeit bin. bin dann eines tages nach eher 
nach hause gekommen und sehe meine frau liegt nackt im bett... 
ich suchte nach dem stecher. gucke im schrank nach, unterm bett usw. 
und konnte ihn nirgendswo finden....ich hatte das nicht mehr ertragen 
und erhängte mich dann.....da fragt er: und warum bist du hier? 
sagt der andere: hättest im kühlschrank nachgeschaut wären wir beide 
noch am leben.......... 

________________________________________________________________


Mama hat einen Hasen zum Mittag gemacht.
Da die Kinder das Tier sehr lieb hatten, verheimlicht sie ihnen die 
Wahrheit. Der kleine Junge isst mit sehr viel Appetit und fragt seinen 
Vater, was es denn ist. 
Der Vater sagt ganz stolz: 
"Ich gebe euch einen kleinen Hinweis. Ab und zu nennt Mama mich so!" 
Da spuckt die Tochter alles aus und sagt zu ihrem Bruder: "Iss das bloss 
nicht, das ist ein Arschloch. 

___________________________________________________


Ehe - Teil I
Ein typischer Macho ehelichte eine typische gut aussehende Frau. Nach der Hochzeit erklärte er ihr seine Regeln:
"Ich werde heim kommen, wann ich will, und ich will keinen Zoff von Dir. Ich erwarte mir jeden
Abend ein super Essen, außer ich sag' dir, dass ich nicht heimkomme. Ich werde jagen, fischen,
karten spielen und saufen gehen mit meinen Kumpels wann ich will und wo ich will, also reg' dich
nicht auf. Das sind meine Regeln. Hast du was dazu zu sagen?"
Seine neue Frau antwortete: "Nein, für mich ist das OK. Du musst nur wissen, dass es hier jeden
Abend Punkt sieben Uhr Sex geben wird. Ob du hier bist oder nicht."
(VERDAMMT, DIE IST GUT!)
********************
Ehe - Teil II
Mann und Frau hatten einen bitteren Streit an ihrem 40. Hochzeitstag.
Der Mann schreit: "Wenn du stirbst, besorg' ich dir einen Grabstein mit der Aufschrift:
Hier liegt meine Frau - kalt wie immer."
Sie antwortet: "Ja, und wenn du stirbst besorg' ich dir einen Grabstein mit der Aufschrift:
Hier liegt mein Mann - endlich steif."
(ER WOLLTE ES SO!)
********************
Ehe - Teil III
Mann (ein Arzt) und seine Frau streiten beim Frühstück. Mann steht wutentbrannt auf und
schreit: "Und nur dass du es weißt, du bist auch eine Niete im Bett!" und verlässt das Haus.
Nach einer Weile bekommt er ein schlechtes Gewissen, und er ruft zu Hause an, um sich zu
entschuldigen. Nachdem es eine Zeit lang geläutet hat, hebt sie endlich ab.
"warum hast du so lange gebraucht, abzuheben?" fragte er irritiert.
"Ich war im Bett"
"Im Bett? Um diese Zeit? Wozu?"
"Ich habe mir einen zweiten Befund ausstellen lassen", antwortete die Ehefrau
(JA, WIE MAN(N) ES IN DEN WALD SCHREIT...!)
********************
Ehe - Teil IV
*Ein Mann hat sechs Kinder und ist sehr stolz auf seine Leistung. Er ist so stolz, dass er anfängt
seine Frau "Mutter von Sechs" zu nennen - trotz ihrer Einwände.**
Eines Abends gehen sie auf eine Party. Es wird spät, und er entscheidet, es wird Zeit nach Hause
zu gehen. Er schreit laut durch das Zimmer: "Gehen wir heim 'Mutter von Sechs'?"
Sie, sauer ob der Taktlosigkeit ihres Mannes, schreit zurück: "Jederzeit, 'Vater von Vier'!"
(OK, LADY!)
********************
Ehe - Teil V 
Ein Mann und seine Frau hatten sich gestritten, und redeten nicht mehr miteinander.
Plötzlich erinnerte er sich, dass er seine Frau bitten wollte, ihn am nächsten Morgen um 5:00 zu
wecken, da er einen frühen Business Flug hatte. Da er nicht der erste den wollte, der das Schweigen
brach (und somit VERLOR), schreib er auf einen Zettel: "Bitte wecke mich um 5:00 früh". Er ließ
ihn dort, wo er wusste, dass sie ihn finden würde.
Am nächsten morgen wachte er auf und sah, dass es bereits 9:00 war und er seinen Flug versäumt
hatte. Wütend stand er auf, um zu schauen, warum seine Frau ihn nicht geweckt hatte, als er einen
Zettel neben dem Bett bemerkte. Darauf stand: "Es ist 5:00. Wach auf"
(MÄNNER SIND FÜR SOLCHE WETTKÄMPFE EINFACH NICHT GEEIGNET!!!) 

____________________________________________________________


Frauen- und Männerfreundschaften
Frauenfreundschaften:
Eine Frau ist die ganze Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen.
Am nächsten Morgen hat sie ihrem Mann erzählt, dass sie bei einer
Freundin übernachtet hat. Ihr Mann hat ihre 10 besten Freundinnen
angerufen. Keine der Freundinnen hat die Aussage bestätigt.

Männerfreundschaften:
Ein Mann ist die ganze Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen.
Am nächsten Morgen hat er seiner Frau erzählt, dass er bei einem
Freund übernachtet hat. Seine Frau hat seine 10 besten Freunde
angerufen. 5 seiner Freunde haben ihr sofort bestätigt, dass er
bei ihnen war und die anderen 5 haben sogar behauptet, er wäre
noch da!


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hamma geil!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

The next...



Spoiler



Wie spaltet man ein Atom? 
Man gibt es einer Frau und sagt zu ihr: 
"Mach es nicht kaputt!" 
----------------------------------------------------------- 
Warum haben Männer keinen 
Busen? 
Sie können mit Doppelbelastung nicht umgehen. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum haben Männer so ein reines 
Gewissen? 
Sie haben es noch nie benutzt. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum sprechen Blondinen nicht 
mit Männern? 
So blöd sind sie auch wieder nicht. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was macht eine Frau, wenn ihr 
Mann aus dem Fenster springen will? 
Sie gibt ihm den Müll mit. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was ist schlimm daran, wenn 2 
Männer in einem Ford Fiesta mit 
150 km/h gegen eine Betonmauer 
fahren? 
Das ist Platzverschwendung. Da hätten 5 
reingepasst. 
------------------------------------------ 
Welchen Titel trägt das dünnste 
Buch der Welt? 
Was Männer über Frauen wissen. 
------------------------------------------ 
In welchen Fällen behaupten 
Männer, dass Frauen nicht logisch 
denken können? 
Wenn die Frauen nicht ihrer Meinung sind. 
------------------------------------------ 
Am besten sucht Frau sich einen 
Mann mit Piercing. 
Er kann Schmerzen ertragen und hat schon mal 
Schmuck gekauft. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was weiß man auf den ersten Blick, 
wenn man einen gut gekleideten 
Mann trifft? 
Seine Frau hat einen guten Geschmack, was die 
Auswahl der Kleider betrifft. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was ist der Beweis dafür, dass 
Märchen frei erfunden sind? 
Weil der Prinz immer ein intelligenter, 
gutaussehender Single ist. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was ist der schnellste Weg zum 
Herzen eines Mannes? 
Durch die Brust mit einem scharfen Messer. 
------------------------------------------ 
Wann kann ein Mann aufrecht 
stehen? 
Wenn das Bier im obersten Regal steht. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum arbeiten Männer auch am 
Wochenende? 
Damit man sie am Montag nicht neu anlernen 
muss. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was haben ein Mann und ein 
Gebrauchtwagen gemeinsam? 
Beide sind leicht zu kriegen, billig und 
unzuverlässig. 
----------------------------------------- 
Warum mögen Männer intelligente 
Frauen? 
Gegensätze ziehen sich an. 
------------------------------------------ 
Wie zeigt ein Mann, dass er 
Zukunftspläne macht? 
Er kauft zwei Kisten Bier. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum ist es schwierig, Männer zu 
finden, die sensibel, aufmerksam und 
gutaussehend sind? 
Weil sie alle schon einen Boyfriend haben. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 
einem Yoghurt und einem Mann? 
Der Yoghurt hat Kultur! 
------------------------------------------ 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 
einer weißen Bluse und einem Mann? 
Mit einer weißen Bluse kann eine Frau sich überall 
sehen lassen. 
------------------------------------------ 
Wie nennt man einen Mann, der 
90 % seiner Denkfähigkeit verloren 
hat? 
Einen Witwer. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was versteht ein Mann unter einem 
7-Gänge Menü? 
Einen Sechserpack Bier und die Bildzeitung. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum haben so viele Männer 
Holzsplitter in den Fingern? 
Sie kratzen sich zu oft am Kopf. 
------------------------------------------ 
Warum hat ein Mann ein Gen mehr 
als ein Pferd? 
Damit er beim Autowaschen nicht aus dem Eimer 
säuft. 
------------------------------------------ 
Was haben Männer und Bierflaschen 
gemeinsam? 
Beide sind Hals aufwärts hohl. 
------------------------------------------ 
Kolumbus ist das unvergessliche 
Vorbild aller Männer. 
Er wusste nicht, wohin er fuhr, wo er war, und er 
tat es mit dem Geld einer Frau. 
------------------------------------------ 
Ein anständiger Mann stirbt mit 40, 
damit seine Frau noch was vom Leben 
hat.




 Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum.
>
> Er beginnt seine Rede:
>
> "Liebe Gemeinde, wenn ein Pfarrer eine Rede halten muss, ist das
> immer ein bisschen schwierig. Die eine oder andere Anekdote gäbe es
> ja schon, aber Ihr wisst ja, das Beichtgeheimnis muss geheim bleiben.
> Also versuche ich mich mal so auszudrücken:
>
> Als ich vor 25 Jahren in Eure Gemeinde gekommen bin, habe ich zuerst
> gedacht: Wo bin ich da bloß hingekommen. Gleich bei meiner ersten
> Beichte kam einer zu mir und beichtete, dass er jetzt gerade Ehebruch
> mit seiner Schwägerin begangen hatte und sie dabei mit einer
> Geschlechtskrankheit angesteckt hat, die er sich von seiner Tochter
> geholt hat. Na ja, aber über die Jahre habe ich dann herausgefunden,
> dass Eure Gemeinde ja gar nicht so schlimm ist und dass das nur eine
> Ausnahme war.
>
> Nach ungefähr 20 Minuten kommt der Bürgermeister -etwas zu spät-,
> entschuldigt sich für sein zu spät kommen, geht auf das Podium und
> hält seine Rede:
>
> "Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als unser Herr Pfarrer vor 25
> Jahren hier angekommen ist. Ich hatte die Ehre, als Erster die
> Beichte bei ihm abzulegen...


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Nachbar zum anderen:

- Schreit Ihre Frau auch immer so, wenn sie kommt?

- Nein, meine hat einen eigenen Hausschlüssel...


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ein Nachbar zum anderen:
> 
> - Schreit Ihre Frau auch immer so, wenn sie kommt?
> 
> - Nein, meine hat einen eigenen Hausschlüssel...


 

AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Der is genial....


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Eine Nachbarin zur anderen:

- Verdammt, mein Mann kommt gerade heim und bringt Blumen mit... jetzt muss ich wieder die Beine breit machen...

- habt Ihr denn keine Vasen?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

The next...^^



Spoiler



> Ein EON-Manager wurde im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt.
> Der Manager wendet sich dem Mädchen zu und sagt:
> "Reden wir ein wenig zusammen - ich habe gehört, dass Fliegen schneller vorbei
> geht, wenn man mit einem Mitpassagier redet."
Das kleine Mädchen, welches eben ihr Buch geöffnet hatte, schließt es langsam 
und sagt zum Fremden: "über was möchten sie reden?"
> "Oh, ich weiß nicht", antwortet der Manager "Wie wär's, wenn wir über Atomstrom reden?"
> "OK", sagt sie. "Dies wäre ein interessantes Thema. Aber erlauben sie mir zuerst eine 
Frage. Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeugs, nämlich Gras. Aber 
das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen, und das Pferd pro- 
duziert Klumpen von getrocknetem Gras. Warum denken sie, dass dies so ist?"
> Der EON-Manager denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Idee."
> Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen sie sich wirklich kompetent,> um über 
Atomstrom zu reden, wenn sie nicht einmal über ******* Bescheid wissen?" 




Mittag im Büro.

Das Telefon im Büro klingelt.
Ein Angestellter geht ran und sagt:
'Welcher Arsch wagt es, mich in der Mittagspause anzurufen?'

Da brüllt der Anrufer:
'Wissen Sie eigentlich, mit wem Sie sprechen? Ich bin der Generaldirektor!!!! '

Der Angestellte erwidert:
Wissen Sie eigentlich, mit wem SIE sprechen?'

Der Generaldirektor antwortet verdutzt: 'Nein.'

Worauf der Angestellte sagt:
'Na, da habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt!', und legt auf!







Ein Ehepaar spielt Golf. Zu ihrem Entsetzen fliegt ein gerade abgeschlagener Golfball durch ein Fenster, welches in viele kleine Scherben zerbricht. 

Das Ehepaar, sich der Schuld bewusst, geht sofort zum Haus, um den Eigentümer zu verständigen. 
Beide rufen laut, doch niemand antwortet. Sie betreten das Haus über die Terrasse und sehen hinter dem zerbrochenen Fenster eine kaputte Vase, daneben steht ein attraktiver Mann mit einem Turban auf dem Kopf.

"Sind Sie der Eigentümer des Hauses?" fragt der Ehemann. Der Mann betrachtet das Ehepaar einen Moment und antwortet: "Nein, ich war 1000 Jahre in dieser Vase eingesperrt, aber jemand hat einen Golfball durch dieses Fenster geschossen, dabei die Vase umgeworfen und nun bin ich befreit!"

Der Ehemann wird sofort hellhörig und fragt: "Oh, dann sind Sie ein Flaschengeist?!" 
"Korrekt. Ich erfülle Ihnen zwei Wünsche; den dritten will ich aber für mich." 
Okay, denkt sich der Ehemann und sagt auch gleich: "Super! Also, ich will ein jährliches Einkommen von 1.000.000 Euro, steuerfrei!"

"Ist gemacht. Der zweite Wunsch?"

Immer leckeres Essen und die feinsten Getränke!"

"Betrachten Sie auch das als erledigt. - Nun mein Wunsch: Ich habe seit 1000 Jahren kein weibliches Wesen mehr gesehen, geschweige denn angefasst. 
Ich möchte mit Ihrer Frau ins Bett gehen!"

Das Ehepaar willigt ein und wenige Minuten später sind Frau und Geist kräftig dabei, während sich der Ehemann wieder seinem Golfspiel widmet.
"Wie alt ist Dein Ehemann eigentlich?" fragt der Geist.

"37!" antwortet die Frau.



"Und da glaubt er noch an Flaschengeister!?" 






"Egon, kannst Du mir erklären, warum Du immer auf den Balkon gehst, wenn ich singe?" 
"Na klar! Damit die anderen Leute sehen, dass ich Dich nicht schlage." 





"Warum ist Ihr Chef aus dem Fenster gesprungen?" fragt der Kommissar die 
bildhübsche Sekretärin. 
"Ich weiß es nicht, er war doch immer so nett. Er schenkte mir vor zwei Monaten 
einen Pelzmantel, letzten Monat einen Sportwagen und erst heute früh einen 
Brillantring. Dann fragte er mich noch, was es ihn kosten würde, wenn er mich 
mal vernaschen dürfte. Als ich es ihm sagte, sprang er!" 
"Was haben Sie denn gesagt?" 
"Ich habe gesagt, daß die anderen Herren aus dem Büro immer dreißig Euro 
dafür geben!" 






Die nicht mehr ganz junge Dame: "Herr Pfarrer, ist es eigentlich eine schwere Sünde, 
wenn ich jeden Morgen meinen Leib betrachte, um zu sehen, wie schön ich bin?" 
Hochwürden mustert sie kurz: "Nein, meine Tochter, das ist keine Sünde. Das ist ein 
Irrtum." 




Unterhalten sich zwei Männer. 
"Ich baue für meine Frau einen Stuhl!" 
"Und?" 
"Bis auf die Elektrik ist er fertig" 




Ein Blinder sitzt in der Kneipe und sagt zu der Wirtin: 
"Soll ich dir mal einen Blondinenwitz erzählen?" 
Da sagt die Wirtin zu ihm "Sei vorsichtig, was du erzählst. 
Ich bin blond, Karatekämpferin gewesen und habe den schwarzen Gürtel! 
Deine Nachbarin ist blond, wiegt 120 Kg und war Europameisterin im Ringen 
und die andere, die neben dir sitzt, ist ebenfalls blond und boxt aktiv ! 
Willst du den Blondinenwitz unter diesen Umständen wirklich noch erzählen?" 
Sagt der Blinde "Nun nicht mehr. Habe keine Lust, den Witz dreimal zu sagen!" 




Eine ältere Dame klagt einem Priester ihr Leid: "Vater, ich habe ein
Problem. Ich habe zwei Papageiweibchen, und das einzige, was sie den
ganzen Tag sagen, ist: "Hallo, wir sind Huren. Möchtet ihr Spaß haben?"
"Wie furchtbar!" sagt der Priester, "Ich habe zwei Papageienmännchen, die
den ganzen Tag über nur beten! Bringen Sie Ihre Papageienweibchen zu
mir, dann lernen sie vernünftige Sätze." Gesagt, getan. Die zwei
Papageienmännchen lesen sich gerade gegenseitig aus der Bibel vor, als
die ältere Dame die beiden Papageienweibchen zu ihnen in den Käfig
setzt. Die Papageienweibchen heben an: "Hallo, wir sind Huren. Möchtet
ihr Spaß haben?". Die beiden Papageienmännchen schauen sich an. Sagt
der eine zum anderen: "Schmeiß die Bibel weg. Unsere Gebete sind erhört
worden!"




Die komplexe Welt der Frauen

Ein Mann und eine Frau gehen campen, bauen ihr Zelt auf und
schlafen ein.
Nach einigen Stunden weckt der Mann die Frau auf und meint:
Schau gerade hinauf in den Himmel und sage mir was du siehst!
Die Frau sagt: Ich sehe Millionen von Sternen.

Der Mann fragt: Und was denkst du jetzt?

Die Frau überlegt eine Minute: Astronomisch gesehen sagt es mir,
dass da Millionen von Galaxien und möglicherweise Billionen von
Planeten sind.
Astrologisch sagt es mir, dass der Saturn im Löwen steht.
Theologisch sagt es mir, es ist offensichtlich, dass der Herr
allmächtig ist und wir alle klein und unbedeutend sind.
Meteorologisch scheint es so, als hätten wir morgen einen
wunderschönen Tag. Und was sagt es dir?

Der Mann ist für einen Moment still und sagt dann: Praktisch
gesehen sagt es mir, jemand hat unser Zelt geklaut.


----------



## boerigard (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den Zeltwitz kenne ich mit Sherlock Holmes und Dr Watson .


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Elefant fragt Kamel: "Warum hast Du die Titten auf dem Rücken?" 
Kamel: "Scheißfrage für jemanden, dem der Schwanz im Gesicht hängt!"


Eine Blondine geht in eine Haushaltswarengeschäft. 
Da sieht sie auf einem Regal eine Thermoskanne stehen und fragt den Verkäufer, was das ist. 
Der erklärt ihr, dass es sich um einen Thermoskanne handelt und das darin Heißes heiß und Kaltes kalt bleibt. 
Die Blondine ist begeistert und kauft die Kanne. 
Ein paar Tage später kommt eine andere Blondine die Blondine besuchen, sieht die Kanne und fragt um was es 
sich hierbei handelt. 
Da erklärt ihr die Blondine, dass es eine Thermoskanne ist und so weiter. 
Fragt die andere Blondine "Ist ja  klasse und was hast Du da drin?" 
Antwortet die erste Blondine"Zwei Tassen heißen Kaffe und ein Vanille-Eis!"


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Spoiler



21. Betreff: Bei Karstadt...

> Nachdem Herr und Frau Ressel pensioniert waren, bestand Frau Ressel
> auf die Begleitung ihres Mannes bei ihren Einkaufsbummeln bei Karstadt.
> Unglücklicherweise war Herr Ressel wie die meisten Männer: er fand
> Einkaufen langweilig.
> Ebenso unglücklicherweise war Frau Ressel wie die meisten Frauen und
> liebte es endlos zu stöbern.
> Jedoch - eines Tages bekam sie folgenden Brief von der Karstadt-
> Verwaltung:
>
> "Sehr geehrte Frau Ressel,
> In den letzten 6 Monaten sorgte Ihr Mann leider für einigen Aufruhr in
> unserem Warenhaus. Wir können dies nicht länger tolerieren und sehen
> uns
> gezwungen, Ihnen beiden künftig Hausverbot zu erteilen.
> Die soweit rekonstruierbaren Vorfälle haben wir nachstehend
> aufgelistet.Sie sind durch Aufzeichnungen von Überwachungskameras und
> die
> Aussagen unseres Personals belegt:
>
> 1. 15. Juni :
> Nimmt 24 Schachteln Kondome aus dem Regal und verteilt sie wahllos auf
> die Einkaufswagen anderer Kunden.
> 2. 2. Juli:
> Stellt die Alarme aller Wecker in der Uhrenabteilung so ein,dass es
> alle 5 Minuten klingelt.
> 3. 7. Juli:
> Legt eine Tomatensaftspur bis zur Damentoilette.
> 4. 19. Juli:
> Verstellt ein "Vorsicht - frisch gewischt!" - Schild in eine mit
> Teppich ausgelegte Abteilung.
> 5. 4. August:
> Baut ein Zelt in der Campingabteilung auf und lädt
> andere Kunden ein, wenn sie Kissen und Decken aus der Bettenabteilung
> holen.
> 6. 15. September:
> Als ihn ein Angestellter fragt, ob er ihm
> behilflich sein könne, beginnt er zu weinen und schluchzt: "Könnt ihr
> Leute mich denn nicht einfach in Frieden lassen!?"
> 7. 23 September:
> Starrt in eine Überwachungskamera und benutzt sie
> als Spiegel zum Nasebohren.
> 8. 4. Oktober:
> Hantiert in der Sportabteilung mit einem Wettkampf-Bogen und fragt den
> Angestellten, ob man im Haus Antidepressiva bekommt.
> 9. 10. November:
> Schleicht durch die Abteilungen und summt dabei laut das "Mission-
> Impossible"- Thema.
> 10. 3. Dezember:
> Versteckt sich in einem Kleiderständer und ruft,
> wenn eine Kundin in die Nähe kommt "Nimm mich! Nimm mich!"
> 11. 6 Dezember:
> Wirft sich bei jeder Lautsprecherdurchsage auf den Boden, nimmt eine
> fötale Haltung ein und ruft "OH NEIN! NICHT WIEDER DIESE STIMMEN!"
> Und- nicht zuletzt:
> 12. 18. Dezember:
> Begibt sich in eine Umkleidekabine, wartet eine Weile und ruft dann
> laut: "Hey! Hier ist das Klopapier alle"
>
> Hochachtungsvoll
> Karstadt Warenhausverwaltung
> stellvertretende Leitung Service und Logistik" 
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Freundinnen treffen sich im Kaffeehaus:


Eine Geliebte, eine Verlobte und eine Ehefrau.

Sie beschließen, in punkto "Privatleben" mal wieder etwas mehr Pfeffer in die Sache zu bringen und einigen sich auf einen "Auftritt" in Lack und Leder. Als sie sich die Woche darauf wieder im Kaffeehaus treffen, werden die verschiedenen Erlebnisse berichtet:



Die Geliebte erzählt:

"Das Gesicht von ihm hättet ihr sehen sollen, als er in meine Wohnung kam und ich in hohen Lederstiefeln, Lackkorsage und mit Peitsche bewaffnet im Türrahmen lehnte... Was soll ich sagen: er hat mich gleich dann und dort na ihr wisst schon -, es war eine Wahnsinnsnacht, und wir haben vor, solche Spielchen jetzt öfter mal zu machen!"



Die Verlobte erzählt:

"Bei mir war es auch so ähnlich, mein Schatz war völlig hin und weg, als er mich schwarz beledert und mit Lackstiefeln hingegossen auf die Couch vorfand, und wir hatten eine wirklich unglaubliche Nacht miteinander. Und stellt euch vor: Er hat mir sogar einen Heiratsantrag gemacht!!!"



Die Ehefrau erzählt:

"Na dann hört euch das mal an: Ich in Lackkleid, High-Heels, Lackhandschuhen und Ledermantel, stark geschminkt und beduftet, mit auftoupierten Haaren, stand mitten im Wohnzimmer, als mein Göttergatte heimkam, sich in der Küche ein Bier holte, den Fernseher einschaltete und die Füße auf den Couchtisch legte. Als er mir schließlich einen Blick zuwandte, sagte er zu mir:


"Na Batman, was gibt's zum Abendessen?"


----------



## shila92 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kenne ich zwar schon aber immer wieder geil!  

Edit: @Topic:

Bei der Bundeswehr, erster großer Absprung für die Wehrpflichtigen  Fallschirmjäger. Der Feldwebel gibt im Flugzeug den Tagesbefehl aus:  "Männer, in drei Minuten ist Absprung. Denkt dran: wenn ihr auf 1000  Meter seid, Reißleine ziehen, der Fallschirm öffnet sich. Tut er es  nicht, Ersatzleine ziehen, der Reservefallschirm öffnet sich. Wenn ihr  gelandet seid, holt euch der LKW ab!" Der Gefreiter Meier springt also,  zieht bei 1000 Meter die Reißleine: Nichts passiert. Der Gefreite Meier  zieht die Ersatzleine: Nichts passiert. Darauf der Gefreite Meier:  "Typisch Bund, nichts klappt hier! Jede Wette, dass der LKW auch nicht  da ist!"


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Meine Frau und ich sind jetzt seit 50 Jahren verheiratet und wir verstehen uns blind." sagte der Mann. "Zum Beispiel haben wir im Bad zwei Handtücher beschriftet mit 'A' und 'G' für 'Antlitz' und 'Gesäß'."

Da schaut die Frau erschrocken auf und meint: "Ich dachte das stände für 'Arsch' und 'Gesicht'..."


----------



## bobby (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ein Furz? Der verzweifelte Versuch, den Arsch zum Reden zu bringen.


Eine 180-Kilo-Frau sitz beim Frauenarzt auf dem Pflaumenbaum.

Sagt der Arzt zu ihr: "Können sie mal bitte furzen?"

Sagt sie: "Gehört das auch zur Untersuchung?!"

"Nein, zur Orientierung!"


----------



## OnkelSatan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

so 1

Was machen die Evangelen wenn der Pastor kommt

Na schnell den Schnaps verstecken

und was machen die Katohliken wen ein Oberhaupt vorbei kommt

Na schnell die Kinder in Keller
2
Vertretung beim Beichtstuhl Der zu Vertretende hat alle Strafen für Sünden die er vergibt dem Vertretenden aufgeschrieben

Frau Kommt in den Beichtsuhl und sagt "Ich hatte **** Verkehr"

Der Vertrehtende schaut nach "**** Verkehr,**** Verkehr,**** Verkehr,...Popofick.. ne steht nich da"

Er Geht raus und Fragt den Ministraten was der Zu Vertretende für **** Verkehr nimt

Ministrat antwortet: "Ja mal n Snickers und mal n Mars.."

MFG OS


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

mhh beide grade bei Mario Barth von Ingo Appelt gehört^^


----------



## OnkelSatan (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

jo^^^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sitzen 2 Hochhäuser im keller.
Sagt das eine: du, ich hab angst.
Darauf das andere: is doch egal, ich hab n Joghurt dabei


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Herrlich, ich liebe son Schwachsinn. 

Geht n Keks um die Ecke , fällt hin und bricht sich n Krümel.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Murat hat einen neuen Job bei den Stadtwerken und wird direkt
losgeschickt, um Stromzähler abzulesen.
Er kommt an die erste Adresse auf seiner Liste, eine Frau
öffnet die Tür.
Er fragt sie: "Wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht?"
Die Frau empört: "Egon komm mal schnell, hier steht ein Türke
und beleidigt mich!"
Egon kommt, breit wie ein Schrank: "Was willst du?"
Murat: "Ich will nur wissen wieviel Nummern du haben gemacht
mit Licht."
Egon brüllt laut: "Soll ich dich kaputtkloppen?"
Der Türke: "Wenn du mir nix sagen, wieviel Nummern du haben
gemacht mit Licht, Kollega kommt, schneiden dir alles ab, und
Frau muss nehmen Kerze..."


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wie begrüsst dich ein EMO ???   .
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
Mit offenen Armen


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Witz brauch aber nen paar Sekunden, ehe der ankommt
Aber dann ist er gut


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum gehen Emos um 22 Uhr aus der Disco?




Weil dann die Happy hour beginnt^^


Was ist das wichtigste in nem Haus von nem Emo?




Ein Weinkeller^^


----------



## Xyrian (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jaja, und was isst ein Emo zu Mittag?

Ein Schnitzel und ne Milchschnitte...


----------



## herethic (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Welchen Teil eines Filmes schauen Emo's am liebsten?

Den Directors Cut


----------



## Nucleus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Welches Obst haben Emos am liebsten?

Weintrauben...


----------



## herethic (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*


Was ist der Lieblingsname eines Emos? – MoRitz Schneider!
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer überfahrenen Ratte und  einem überfahrenen Emo? – Vor der Ratte ist eine Bremsspur!
Späterer Beruf eines Emos? – Schneider!
Welche Filme schauen Emos am liebsten? – Director's Cut!
Was ist ein Emo ohne aufgeschnittene Arme? – Jungfrau!
Warum stürzt eine Brücke  ein, wenn ein Emo auf ihr steht? – Der Klügere gibt nach!
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Zwiebel  und einem Emo? – Bei einem zerschnittenen Emo heult keiner!
Wieviele Emos braucht man, um eine Glühbirne  einzudrehen? – Keinen, sollen sie doch im Dunkeln heulen!
Wieviele Emos braucht man, um eine Glühbirne  raus zu drehen? – Drei! Einer dreht sie raus, einer schreibt einen Text  drüber, und einer heult.
Was ist der Lieblingsspruch eines Emos? – "Ist geritzt!"
Was ist das Lieblingsessen eines Emos? – Schnittlauch und Weintrauben!
Jetzt ganz neu: Emopizza – Schneidet sich selbst!
Wie bekommt man einen Emo vom Baum? – Man  schneidet den Strick ab!
Was würde passieren, wenn man fünf Emos in einen ganz normalen Raum  einschließen würde (von einem erleichterten Aufatmen der Restbevölkerung  abgesehen)? – Ganz einfach, einer würde sterben, weil es ja nur vier  Ecken zum Weinen gibt!
Wieso sind Emos ab 12 Uhr nicht  mehr in Kneipen  anzutreffen? – Weil dann die "Happy Hour" beginnt!
Wie nennt man Kondome für Emos? – Weingummis!
Welche Jahreszeit ist die Schlimmste für einen Emo? – Winter,  weil da die Tränen ständig einfrieren!
Warum macht der Emo mit seiner Freundin  Schluss? – Weil er mit ihr glücklich war.
Was ist ein schwimmender Emo? – Eine Heulboje!
Die wichtigste mathematische Konstante für Emos? –  Die Heulersche Zahl!
Welchen Beruf wird ein Emo niemals erlernen? – Hellseher!
Was sind die Lieblingstiere des Emos? – Weinbergschnecke und  Auerhahn!
Was ist der Spitzname eines Emos? – Schlitzohr!
Warum ist es sinnlos, Emos Witze zu erzählen? – Weil sie schon weinen,  bevor sie die Pointe hören!
Was mögen Emos am liebsten aufs Brot? –  Aufschnitt!
Was wird ein Emo nach seinem Tod? – Ein  Weingeist!
Was haben nur männliche Emos? – Tränensäcke!
Wie begrüßen sich zwei Emos? Mit offenen Armen!
Was ist die Lieblings - Speise von Emos? – Geschnetzeltes!
Was ist der Hauptberuf eines Emos? – Rasierklingen -  Testgelände!
Was ist die Lieblingsfluglinie der Emos? – Austrian Airlines,  abgekürzt AUA!
Warum gehen Emos nie zu McDonald's? – Wegen des Happy Meals!
Was ist der Lieblingssong von einem Emo? - "Allein Allein" von _Polarkreis  18_.
Warum hassen Emos Leuchtürme? - Weil es in ihnen keine Ecke zum  Weinen gibt.
Was ist ein Emo in der Flasche? - Wein.
Was ist ein Emo im Weltraum? - Ein schwarzes Loch.
Was feiern Emos am liebsten? - Weinachten.
Was passiert wenn 5 Emos in einem Raum sind ? Einer stirbt  weils nur 4 Ecken zum Heulen gibt.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich glaub für die emo witze bin ich zu doof ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Frau zum Arzt: Kann ich in der Regel baden?
Arzt: Wenn Sie die Wanne voll kriegen!



Treffen sich zwei Freunde zufällig in einer Bar. Sagt der eine: "Warum siehst Du denn so fertig aus?" Sagt der andere: "Ich hab das erste Mal Blasen hinter mir!" Sagt der eine: "Ach was! Komm ich zahl Dir einen Schnaps!" Darauf der andere: "Gerne! Wenn ich davon den blöden Geschmack im Mund los werde."


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich glaub für die emo witze bin ich zu doof ^^



Geht mir auch so xDD


----------



## boss3D (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> *Die 9 kleinen Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau*
> 
> *1. Namen:*
> Wenn Laura, Linda, Elisabeth und Barbara zum Essen gehen, nennen sie  sich
> ...


_Quelle_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da sind so viele wahre Aussagen dabei


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

eh! ich würde das auch nicht als unlogischen, dummen witz, sondern vielmehr als TATSACHENSCHILDERUNG bezeichnen!

(nix gegen die weiblichen vertreter in diesem forum, aber so sieht´s nunmal aus...)


----------



## boss3D (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> eh! ich würde das auch nicht als unlogischen, dummen witz, sondern vielmehr als TATSACHENSCHILDERUNG bezeichnen!


Ich habe auch wirklich ernsthaft nach einem passenderen Thread gesucht, weil das meiste absolut logisch ist ... 

Wenn du die 9 Punkte allerdings als Tatsachen ansiehst, bin ich wohl eine Randerscheinung unter den Herren der Schöpfung, denn auf mich trifft das meiste eigentlich nicht zu _(ich nenne doch nicht meine Kumpels "Penner" und "Specki")_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der Türke (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> 4. Kinder:
> Eine Frau weiß alles über ihre Kinder:
> Zahnarztbesuche, erste Liebe, beste Freunde, Lieblingsessen, Ängste und
> Hoffnungen.
> ...



Das ist aber Müll, ich weiß ja nicht wie bei euch Kinder Erziehung aussieht aber das kann ich voll nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wer ist "bei Euch"?

...mal davon abgesehen, dass wir hier in einem Witze-Thread herumblödeln


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Nucleus
Wir sind ja nicht alle nur aus Spaß hier.


----------



## guna7 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Das ist aber Müll, ich weiß ja nicht wie bei euch Kinder Erziehung aussieht aber das kann ich voll nicht nachvollziehen


Ist aber lustig!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> *Die 9 kleinen Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau*
> 
> *1. Namen:*
> Wenn Laura, Linda, Elisabeth und Barbara zum Essen gehen, nennen sie sich
> ...



Du hast die Nummer 10 vergessen, hier ist sie:



> *10. Besitz:*
> 
> Wenn man einer Frau etwas wegnimmt, bettelt sie so lange (und bietet Geld, selbst viel mehr als der eigetnliche Wert) um es wieder zu bekommen.
> 
> Der Mann geht erstmal in die Kneipe, zieht en paar Bier und Schnäpse herunter und holt es sich am nächsten Tag neu im Handel.



Ist i-wie ne wahre geschichte aus meinem Haushalt^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hier Mal wieder ein etwas längerer


Spoiler



Da sage noch einer, wir Ingenieure wären nicht zu einem
Spaß fähig: Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular
aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme
informieren, die wahrend des Fluges aufgetreten sind,
und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern.
Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren
Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche
Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben, bevor das
Flugzeug wieder startet. Man kann nicht behaupten, dass
das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos
waren. Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die
tatsächlich so von Piloten der Fluglinie QANTAS
eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige
Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker. Übrigens ist Quantas
die einzige große Airline, bei der es noch nie einen
Absturz gab. 

P = Problem, das vom Piloten berichtet
wurde.
 S = Die Lösung/ Maßnahme des
Ingenieurs/Mechanikers.

P: Bereifung innen links muss fast erneuert werden.
S: Bereifung innen links fast erneuert.

P: Testflug OK, Landung mit Autopilot sehr hart.
S: Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht
installiert.

P: Im Cockpit ist irgendetwas locker.
S: Wir haben im Cockpit irgendetwas wieder fest
gemacht.

P: Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe.
S: Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand.

P: Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung auf
"Höhe halten" einen
Sinkflug von 200 fpm ein.
S: Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider
nicht
nachvollziehen.

P: Hinweis auf undichte Stelle an der rechten Seite.
S: Hinweis entfernt.

P: DME ist unglaublich laut.
S: DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstarke eingestellt.

P: IFF funktioniert nicht.
S: IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist.

P: Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe.
S: Vermute Sie haben recht.

P: Antrieb 3 fehlt.
S: Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten
Tragfläche gefunden.

P: Flugzeug fliegt komisch.
S: Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu
fliegen.

P: Zielradar summt.
S: Zielradar neu programmiert, so dass es jetzt in
Worten spricht.

P: Maus im Cockpit.
S: Katze installiert.


----------



## shila92 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich kann nicht mehr!!!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> Das ist aber Müll, ich weiß ja nicht wie bei euch Kinder Erziehung aussieht aber das kann ich voll nicht nachvollziehen




immer wieder gut ;D


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grad eben aus Immer wieder Jim:

Andy: Kyle im Hinterhof steht ein Muffinbaum.
Kyle: Ich bin doch kein Vollidiot, Muffins wachsen an Büschen. Aber ich möchte auf Nummersicher gehen.


----------



## herethic (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Kunde*: „Die Seite ist super geworden. Leider gibt es da  noch einige Fehler. Wo ich auch hinklicke, färbt es sich sofort rot."
*Ich:*  „Das ist ungewöhnlich. Auch wenn Sie zum Beispiel auf einen Button  klicken"
*Kunde:* „Ja, völlig egal, wo ich hinklicke.  Es wird sofort rot."
*Ich:* „Wir werden das sofort  überprüfen. Können Sie mir bitte sagen, welchen Browser Sie benutzen?"
*Kunde:*  „Wo sehe ich das?"
*Ich:* „Oben im Browser auf das  Fragezeichen und dann ,Über'."
*Kunde:* „Ah ja, der  Browser heißt Photoshop 7.0."

*Ich:* "Wie wäre es denn mit einer Funkmaus für das  Notebook? Damit würde sich der Kabelsalat vermeiden lassen."
*Kunde:*  "Auf keinen Fall. Auf meiner täglichen Zugstrecke gibt es viele  Funklöcher. Dann funktioniert die ja nicht."

*Kundenbetreuer*: „Haben Sie schon irgendwelche Gedanken  oder Ideen für Ihren neuen Internetauftritt, die wir berücksichtigen  sollen?"
*Kunde*: „Ja. Wir wollen auf keinen Fall in  das Internet, wo schon alle sind, wir dachten da an etwas Exklusiveres!"


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> *Kunde*: „Die Seite ist super geworden. Leider gibt es da  noch einige Fehler. Wo ich auch hinklicke, färbt es sich sofort rot."
> *Ich:*  „Das ist ungewöhnlich. Auch wenn Sie zum Beispiel auf einen Button  klicken"
> *Kunde:* „Ja, völlig egal, wo ich hinklicke.  Es wird sofort rot."
> *Ich:* „Wir werden das sofort  überprüfen. Können Sie mir bitte sagen, welchen Browser Sie benutzen?"
> ...






Wo haste das denn her?


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Du kannst soviel saufen wie du willst, Goethe war Dichter


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ist Maz da? Ne, der ist mit zu Bischi.


----------



## herethic (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudda nennt dich Hurensohn


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den werd ich gleich meinem Bruder erzählen.


----------



## joraku (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fadi schrieb:


> Den werd ich gleich meinem Bruder erzählen.



Ist aber fast ein Eigentor.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich kenn einen!^^

"Einer springt von der Brücke, und der andere heisst Dieter."

HAHAHALOLROFLXDICHBINSOCOOLWEILICHCOOLEWITZEMACHE!


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Man spamt euren Rotz woanders hin...  einige, offensichtlich irgendwelche H4´ler, haben den ganzen tag wohl  nix besseres zu tun als ihren sinnlosen schmarn herauszuposaunen.
> Krauchen von früh bis spät hier rum und müssen zu wirklich jedem Thema  ihren Senf abgeben.
> Dann haltet doch gleich vollkommen die Klappe, es nützt niemanden wenn  ihr die Seiten mit solchem scheiss vollhaut.
> 
> Normalerweise weißt ein MODERATOR auf sowas hin, aber derjenige für  diesen Bereich scheint dazu nicht imstande...





Terence Skill schrieb:


> EDIT: selbst der Moderator spamt  vollkommenen Mist hier rum... Traurig...


^^ Zu geil!    

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

   

War schon ein Witz oder??


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nene, sowas bringt der gerne


----------



## herethic (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> In dem Interview äußerte sich der ausgebildete Frauenarzt Bilardo  zudem detailliert über Sex der Spieler und Masturbation während der WM.  "Um Verletzungen zu vermeiden, sollten die Spieler die Frauen arbeiten  lassen. Die Jungs sollen lieber unten liegen - und die Frauen auf ihnen  sitzen. Das sollten sie aber nicht einen Tag vorm Spiel machen", so  Bilardo. Gegen Masturbation habe er auch nichts, denn "80 Prozent der  Spieler tun das eh, während sie sich duschen."  Zum Schluss fragte Bilardo noch: "Das ist doch alles aufgezeichnet,  nicht?



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein Sohn fragt den Vater, 

„ Papi, was ist eigentlich Politik ?“ 
Da sagt der Vater: 
Sieh mal, ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also bin ich der Kapitalist  
Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also ist sie die Regierung 
Der Opa passt auf, dass alles seine Ordnung hat, also ist er die  Gewerkschaft 
Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse 
Wir alle haben nur eines im Sinn, nämlich dein Wohlergehen. Folglich  bist du das Volk. Und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln  liegt, ist die Zukunft. 

Hast Du das verstanden mein Sohn? 

Der Kleine überlegt und bittet seine Vater, dass er erst noch eine Nacht  darüber schlafen möchte. 

In der Nacht wird der kleine Junge wach, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die  Windeln gemacht hat und daher furchtbar brüllt. 

Da er nicht weiß was er tun soll, geht er ins Schlafzimmer seiner  Eltern. 
Da liegt aber nur die Mutter und die schläft so fest, dass er sie nicht  wecken kann. 

So geht er in das Zimmer des Dienstmädchens, wo der Vater sich gerade  mit derselben vergnügt , während Opa durch das Fenster unauffällig  zuschaut !!!! 

Alle sind so beschäftigt, dass sie nicht mitbekommen, dass der kleine  Junge vor ihnen steht. 

Also beschließt der Junge unverrichteter Dinge wieder schlafen zu gehen.   
Am nächsten Morgen fragt der Vater seinen Sohn, ob er nun mit eigenen  Worten erklären kann, was Politik ist. 

„ JA“ antwortete der Sohn 

Der Kapitalismus missbraucht die Arbeiterklasse 

Die Gewerkschaft schaut dabei zu 

Während die Regierung schläft 

Das Volk wird vollkommen ignoriert 

Und die Zukunft liegt in der ******* 

DAS IST POLITIK! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Eine Gruppe von Männern sitzt zusammen in der  Sauna, als plötzlich ein Handy klingelt. Einer der Männer greift zum  Handy und antwortet: 'Hallo?' 

Die Frau: 'Schatz, bist Du das? Und was sind das denn für Geräusche?  Bist Du in der Sauna?'  

'Ja.' 

'Schatz, ich stehe hier gerade vor einem Juwelier-Geschäft und die haben  hier das Diamant-Kollier was ich schon immer haben wollte. Kann ich mir  das bitte, bitte, bitte kaufen? Es ist auch wirklich preiswert. Es  kostet kaum mehr als 15.000 Euro!' 

'Wieviel  mehr?' 

'Na ja, so knapp 20.000 Euro' 

'Na gut. Ausnahmsweise. Aber bezahle auf gar keinen Fall mehr als diese  20.000 Euro. 
Verstanden?' 

'Das ist aber wirklich lieb von Dir. Ach Schatzi, weil wir schon gerade  dabei sind. Ich bin gerade bei unserem BMW-Händler vorbeigekommen und  der hat doch gerade mein 
Traumauto im Angebot. Genau mit der Ausstattung und in der Farbe, die  ich immer schon so gerne wollte. Er würde mir das Auto zum Sonderpreis  von nur 60.000 Euro 
überlassen. Bitte, bitte Schatzi, kann ich das kaufen?' 

'Na gut, mein Schatz. Aber versuch' den Preis noch auf 55.000 Euro  runter 
zu handeln. OK?' 

In diesem Moment erkannte sie, dass heute ihr Glückstag war und sie  hakte 
sofort nach: 

'Schatz, Du weißt doch das ich es gerne hätte, wenn meine Mutter bei uns  leben würde. 
Ich weiß ja, dass Du das nicht möchtest, aber könnten wir nicht mal für 3  Monate einen 
Versuch starten? Wenn es nicht funktioniert, kannst Du doch immer noch  'Nein' sagen. 
Was denkst Du darüber?' 

'Na gut mein Schatz, lass es uns einmal versuchen. Aber wenn es nicht  klappt ...' 

'Ich danke Dir mein Schatz. Ich liebe Dich über alles. Freue mich sehr  darauf, Dich heute Abend zu sehen.' 

'Ich auch, mein Schatz, bis später dann.' 

Der Mann legt auf und blickt fragend in die Runde: 

'WEISS IRGEND JEMAND, WELCHER ARMEN SAU DAS HANDY GEHÖRT?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drei Ehemänner unternehmen gemeinsam eine  Wanderung durch die Berge. 
Als sie am Abend zusammen, gemütlich in der Hütte sitzen und gut gelaunt  sind, entschliessen sie sich, ihren Frauen je eine SMS mit dem gleichen  Inhalt nach Hause zu schicken: 
Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu dir, da ich nicht fliegen kann,  vögle ich hier. 

Die Reaktionen der Ehefrauen fielen unterschiedlich aus: 

Du warst zu Hause ja immer gemein, auch auf der Wanderung bleibst du ein  Schwein. 

Die zweite Frau war etwas humorvoller und schrieb: 
Von deinem Schreiben glaub ich kein Wort du konntest kaum hier,  geschweige dann dort. 

Und die dritte Frau konterte: 
Da du kein Vöglein bist, sondern ein Wanderer, Mach dir kein Stress,  mich vögelt ein Anderer.


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Drei Ehemänner unternehmen gemeinsam eine  Wanderung durch die Berge.
> Als sie am Abend zusammen, gemütlich in der Hütte sitzen und gut gelaunt  sind, entschliessen sie sich, ihren Frauen je eine SMS mit dem gleichen  Inhalt nach Hause zu schicken:
> Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu dir, da ich nicht fliegen kann,  vögle ich hier.
> ...


----------



## Mac Scot (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

INFORMATIONSAUSGABE - STRASSENVERKEHRSAMT - JUNI 2010

 In Deutschland hat sich die Qualität der Pkw- und Lkw-Fahrer deutlich
 verschlechtert. Aus diesem Grund hat das Straßenverkehrsamt ein neues
 System eingeführt um die schlechten Fahrer zu identifizieren.

 Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden allen Fahrern, die sich im  Straßenverkehr
 schlecht benehmen -unter anderem durch plötzliches Anhalten, zu  dichtem
 Auffahren, Überholen an gefährlichen Stellen, Abbiegen ohne zu  blinken,
 Drehen auf Hauptstraßen und rechts überholen-  Fahnen ausgehändigt.  Sie
 sind rot, mit einem schwarzen Streifen oben und einem gelben Streifen
 unten. Dadurch sind sie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer als unfähige
 Autofahrer zu identifizieren.

 Diese Fahnen werden an der Autotür befestigt und müssen für alle  anderen
 Verkehrsteilnehmer gut sichtbar sein.

 Die Fahrer, die eine besonders schwache Leistung gezeigt haben, müssen  je
 eine Fahne auf beiden Seiten ihres Autos befestigen, um auf ihre  fehlende
 Fahrkunst und ihren Mangel an Intelligenz aufmerksam zu machen.

 Bitte an andere Verkehrsteilnehmer weiterleiten, so dass alle die  Bedeutung
 dieser Fahnen verstehen.

 Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Mama, ich bin jetzt 14. Darf ich einen BH tragen?" "Nein Hans."


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn ich dich sehe denk ich: Gott hat meinen Humor.
Sei ruhig, schließlich darf ich später dein Hartz 4 finanzieren.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich sehe denk ich: Gott hat meinen Humor.
> Sei ruhig, schließlich darf ich später dein Hartz 4 finanzieren.



Check ich net


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jediknight_18 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wie geil is das denn^^ Blade forever


----------



## janusch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist braun und rennt durch den wald
ne horde senfkörner

was ist schwarz und rennt durch den wald
ne horde senfkörner mit lederjacken

Braune Schuhe halten wärmer als hohe

Kommen 2 ausm Tunnel der eine trinkt der andere Cola

Schonmal nen pinkes UFO im Wald gesehen?
Nein? Kannst ma sehen wie gut die sich tarnen können 


oh man ich Liebe solche jokes xD


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Blade ist der Beste, schnapp sie dir


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie nennt man einen Schwarzen der ein Flugzeug fliegt?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Na einen Pilot, ihr Rassisten


----------



## joraku (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Das mit Blade ist lustig. 
Und der mit dem Piloten. 
Kommt aber nur gut, wenn man so viele Leerzeichen macht oder beim erzählen eine lange Pause und einen fragenden Blick.


----------



## nord-rider (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Auch blinde Kälber können weinen wenn sie Mama als Hamburger sehen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich fall um... Gerade in einem Comic gelesen....   

"hau auf du halsabschneider! sonst hau ich dir eine auf den schädel, das du durch die rippen guckst, wie der affe durchs gitter...."


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Den muss ich mir merken


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> Den muss ich mir merken




rate mal aus welchem Comic...^^


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Keine Ahnung, kenn mich mit Comics nicht aus^^
Und im raten bin ich sehr schlecht, hab ich heute Nacht erst wieder bewiesen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Is aus Tim und Struppi.... xD


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum legen Hühner Eier?.........Würden Sie sie schmeißen, dann gingen sie kaputt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Auf einem Baum sind 20 Äpfel. Fritz holt sich einen runter! Wie viel sind noch aufm Baum? - immer noch 20 ...  
mfg


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Auf einem Baum sind 20 Äpfel. Fritz holt sich einen runter! Wie viel sind noch aufm Baum? - immer noch 20 ...
> mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


>


Hab ich im Inet gefunden ^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hier mal was aus dem IRC...^^ xD

<Sh uba> Und wenn du kein iPhone hast, gibt es auch dafür eine App.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier mal was aus dem IRC...^^ xD
> 
> <Sh uba> Und wenn du kein iPhone hast, gibt es auch dafür eine App.


----------



## herethic (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da merkt man erst was man für ein abgefucktes Real-Life hat^^ 

http://board.gulli.com/thread/726519-was-habt-ihr-schon-fuer-********-gebaut/35/


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Linkkürzer nehmen, thrian...


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Da merkt man erst was man für ein abgefucktes Real-Life hat^^
> 
> Was habt ihr schon für ************************ gebaut? - gulli:board




Einfach grandios...^^


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Da merkt man erst was man für ein abgefucktes Real-Life hat^^



Wieso? Also ich bin glücklich, dass ich da recht wenig zu schreiben hätte
Außer mal ein mehrere Hektar großes Feld fast abgefackelt, weil nen Kumpel und ich bissl gezündelt hatten als Kinder. Irgendwann wurde das Feuer zu groß, er rennt vor Angst weg, und ich habs doch noch gelöscht bekommen
Wäre ein teurer Spaß geworden


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Immer rein damit:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/105588-habt-ihr-schon-fuer-mist-gebaut.html


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Beweis: FRAUEN SIND BÖSE!!! 

es gilt: *Frauen = Geld x Zeit*

es ist bekannt das Zeit Geld ist. daher: *Frauen = Geld x Geld = Geld²

*außerdem ist bekannt das Geld die Wurzel des Bösen ist. *böse = Geld*

daher: *Frauen = wurzel aus Böse²

FRAUEN = BÖSE


*


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alle Menschen sind intelligent,
die Ausnahmen haben die Regel!!!




Was hat 8 Beine und einen IQ von 40?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
4 Männer die ein Fußballspiel schauen


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> *mixxed_up21:07*
> *hier ist ein video von  dir*
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOp_sXpMsJo*
> 
> ...


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



			
				ICQ schrieb:
			
		

> Placeboy23:12
> dein vater nennt dich florian naseband
> mixxed_up23:13
> auf deiner Stirn steht gameboy
> ...



Man, echt interessant was er so sagt.


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Piep*=Eichel 

Hatte meine Periode


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Alle Kinder heißen Peter, nur nicht Franz der heißt Günter !


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Ich habe unser Dorf umgetauft in "*Lost Heaven*"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Zu geil xDD


----------



## bobby (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Auszüge aus Kinder Aufsätzen       *





    * Die Erde dreht sich 365 Tage lang jedes Jahr. Alle vier Jahre braucht sie dazu einen Tag länger, und das ausgerechnet immer im Februar. Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht, weil es im Februar immer so kalt ist und es deswegen ein bißchen schwerer geht.





    * Der Mond ist kleiner als die Erde. Das liegt aber auch daran, daß er soweit weg ist.





    * Der Hauptmann zog seinen Säbel und schoß den Angreifer nieder.





    * Als die Männer zurückkamen, waren sie steifgefroren. Sie standen um das prasselnde Feuer und wärmten ihre Glieder.





    * Siegfried hatte an seinem Körper eine besondere Stelle, die er aber nur der Kriemhild zeigte.





    * Dann folgte das Zeitalter der Aufklärung. Da lernten die Leute endlich, daß man sich nicht durch die Biene oder den Storch fortpflanzt, sondern wie man die Kinder selber macht.





    * Die Christen wollten, daß sich alle Menschen lieben, und sie taten das auch bei jeder Gelegenheit. Da hatten aber die Römer was dagegen.





    * Meine Schwester ist sehr krank. Sie nimmt jeden Tag eine Pille. Aber sie tut das heimlich, damit sich meine Eltern keine Sorgen machen.





    * Auf dem Standesamt geht es sehr feierlich zu. Während ein älterer Mann im Hintergrund leise orgelte, vollzog der Standesbeamte an meiner Schwester die Ehe.





    * Wenn meine Mutter nicht einen Seitensprung gemacht hätte, wäre sie dem Verkehrsunfall zum Opfer gefallen. Aber so kam sie mit einem blauen Auge am Knie davon.





    * Wenn der Schutzmann die Arme gespreizt hat, will er damit verkünden, daß er gerade keinen fahren läßt.





    * Eines der nützlichsten Tiere, die wir besitzen, ist das Schwein. Von ihm kann man alles verwenden, das Fleisch von vorn bis hinten, die Haut für Leder, die Borsten für Bürsten und den Namen als Schimpfwort.





    * Es waren fast alle Rassen vertreten. Zur Begutachtung mußten die Besitzer mit ihren Hunden vor die Jury treten, die meisten von ihnen wedelten dabei freudig mit dem Schwanz.





    * Alle Fische legen Eier. Die russischen sogar Kaviar.





    * Der Tierpark ist toll. Da kann man Tiere sehen, die gibt's gar nicht.





    * Viele Hunde gehen gern ins Wasser. Manche leben sogar immer dort, das sind die Seehunde.


* Ein Kreis ist ein rundes Quadrat.



    * Butter wird aus Kühen gemacht. Sonst heißt es Margarine.





    * Die Periode der Königin Elisabeth dauerte 30 Jahre.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh jetz kann ich schön schlafen. herrlich *träne verkneif*


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist gelb und immer bekifft?
Ein Bong-Frites

Was ist viereckig, hat Noppen und einen Sprachfehler?
Ein Legosteniker 

Was macht "Muh" und hilft beim Anziehen?
Ein Kuhlöffel 

Was ist braun, sehr zäh und fliegt umher?
Eine Ledermaus 

Was ist grün und klopft an die Tür?
Ein Klopfsalat 

Was ist grün und klopft an die Tür?
Ein Klopfsalat 

Was ist gelb und flattert im Wind?
Eine Fahnane 

Was ist gross, grau und telefoniert aus Afrika?
Ein Telefant 

Was ist grün, sauer und versteckt sich vor der Polizei?
Ein Essig-Schurke

Was steht im Schlafzimmer des Metzgers neben dem Bett ?
Ein Schlachttischlämpchen 

Was ist gesund und kräftig und spielt den Beleidigten?
Ein Schmollkornbrot 

Was ist orange, tiefergelegt und hat einen Spoiler?
Ein Mantarinchen 

Was ist braun, knusprig und läuft mit dem Korb durch den Wald?
Brotkäppchen

Was ist rot und kämpft sich durch den Salat?
Rambodieschen

Was ist braun und sitzt hinter Gittern?
Eine Knastanie 

Was ist braun, süß und rennt durch den Wald?
Eine Joggolade 

Was ist weiß und springt im Wald umher?
Ein Jumpignon 

Was ist braun und späht durchs Schlafzimmerfenster?
Ein Spannzapfen 

Was ist braun und fährt einen verschneiten Hang hinunter?
Ein Snowbrot. 

Was ist rot und sitzt auf dem WC?
Eine Klomate 

Was ist grün um schaut durchs Schlüsselloch?
Ein Spionat

Was ist orange und schaut durchs Schlüsselloch?
Eine Spannderine 

Was ist orange und geht über die Berge?
Eine Wanderine 

Was ist bunt und läuft über den Tisch davon?
Ein Fluchtsalat

Was ist schwarz/weiß und hüpft von Eisscholle zu Eisscholle?
Ein Springuin 

Was ist braun, klebrig und läuft durch die Wüste? Ein Karamel

Es gibt nur zwei Dinge, die ich hasse: Leute, die nicht zählen können!

Was sagt man zu einer Blondine ohne Arme und Beine? 
Hübsche Titten. 

Wie nennt man einen Italiener mit einem Fladenbrot?
Römer Kebap

Was ist gelb und kann schießen?
Eine Banone

Was kommt nach Elch?
Zwölch

Warum haben Blondinen keine Schamhaare? 
Hast du schon mal auf einer Autobahn Gras wachsen sehen?

Männer sind schlauer als Frauen. Denn da wo Männer denken haben Frau ein Loch.

Bück dich Fee, Wunsch ist Wunsch.

"Mami Mami, der Hund fickt!"
Mutter: "Ja, dann schau doch nicht hin!"
Mädchen wieder raus... nach 5 Minuten wieder ins Haus
"Aber es tut so weh!"


In der Klosterschule fragt Schwester Maria die Kinder, was sie werden wollen.
Sabine: "Ich werde Prostituierte."
Schwester Maria: "DU WIRST WAS?"
Sabine: "Prostituierte."
Schwester Maria: "Ach so, ich hab Protestantin verstanden." 

"Mammi, Mammi, darf ich noch etwas mit Opa schaukeln?" - "Nee, der bleibt so hängen, bis die Polizei kommt!"

FSK12 = Der Held bekommt das Mädchen
FSK16 = Der Brutale bekommt das Mädchen
FSK18 = Jeder bekommt das Mädchen 

Eine Omi vor einem Kinderwagen: " Süß, der Kleine! So nett! Wie geleckt!" 
Die Mutter wird rot: " Naja, ein bisschen ****** war auch dabei!"

Das diesjährige Treffen der Schwulen fand im Darmstadt

"Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor, meine Eichel ist knallrot!" - 
"Haben Sie denn Verkehr mit Ihrer Frau?" - "Täglich!" - "Haben Sie eine Geliebte?" - "Ja, wir lieben uns täglich!" - "Gehen Sie ins Bordell?" - "Täglich nach der Arbeit!" - 
"Bei soviel Sex ist es kein Wunder, dass Ihre Eichel so rot ist!" - "Gott sei Dank, ich dachte, das käme vom Onanieren!"

Ein kleines Mädchen sitzt im Sandkasten. Kommt ein Typ vorbei. 
Typ: "Willst Du ein Bonbon?" 
Mädchen: "Gib mir die ganze Tüte, dann können wir es gleich hier machen."

Treffen sich zwei Rollstuhlfahrer. Sagt der eine: "Sag mal, hast Du ABS?" - "Nee, Kinderlähmung." 

Ein Türke steht an seinem Fenster und schlägt einen Teppich aus. Auf der anderen Seite sieht das ein Mann. Der öffnet sein Fenster und fragt: "Was ist Ali, springt er nicht an?"


Richter: "Ich kenne Sie doch! Ich habe Sie schon tausendmal gesehen! Sie sind doch sicher vorbestraft!" 
Angeklagter: "Nein. Ich bin Türsteher im Puff an der Ecke!"

Sohn: "Papa, warum bin ich eigentlich schwarz, obwohl Mama und du weiß seid?" 
Vater: "Ach Sohn, das war eine ziemliche Orgie damals. Du kannst froh sein, dass du nicht bellst"

„Sie haben Krebs, und Sie haben Alzheimer.”
„Na Gott sei dank kein Krebs.”

Sie: "Was laufen Sie eigentlich die ganze Zeit hinter mir her?"
Er: "Jetzt wo Sie sich umdrehen frage ich mich das auch..."

15 % der Männer glauben, ihr ***** sei zu kurz...
... die übrigen 85 %, das mit dem Lineal irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ Letzten Beiden Poster (nö, nicht DarkMo )

 Sehr lustige dabei.


----------



## A3000T (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

In der Tat, sehr lustig.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"_Am 4. Mai werden wir bei Ihnen sein_" - Übersetzung bei einem Interview mit George Lukas durch einen weltfremden Dolmetscher , der beim legendären StarWars-Satz "_May the force be with you_" das _force _mit _4th _verwechselte... 


Neulich auf Deep Space 9, da kommt der Ferengi-Wirt Quark mit nem Hund an, meint ein Gast "_Bah, was ist DAS denn für ein häßliches Vieh!??" _- "_Das ist ein tekalianischer Hirtenhund_" - "_Wer redet denn mit DIR, Ferengi?!?" _


Kommt ein Mann mit nem Pinguin in ne Bar. Am nächsten Tag wieder. Den folgenden Tag erneut. Am 4. Tag reicht es dem Wirt, er fragt den Sonderling "_Hören Sie mal, wieso gehen Sie denn mit dem Pinguin in eine Bar?" - "Naja, was soll ich sonst mit ihm machen" - "na, wir wär's mit nem Zoo?!" -_ tags drauf kommt der Mann nicht mehr. Aber am daraufolgenden Tag kommt er wieder - MIT Pinguin. Meint der Wirt _"Sind sie denn bescheuert, sie sollten doch in den Zoo mit dem Vieh!" - "Ja, da war'n ja auch. Und morgen gehn wir in nen Aquapark! ."_ 


Wo werden die meisten Kredite genehmigt? In Siebenbürgen...


Wo sind die Leute verrückt nach Booten? In Botswana...



Und noch ein kleiner Verweis auf das Kleingedruckte in meiner Sig...


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein überzeugter Atheist, der gerade gestorben ist, findet sich selbst auf einmal in einem dunklen Gang wieder. Er entdeckt ein Schild: "Zur Hölle". Er hat keine andere Wahl als den Gang zur Hölle zu folgen. Er trifft nach geraumer Zeit an eine Tür, die nicht verschlossen ist. Der Atheist betritt die Hölle und traut seinen Augen nicht. Heller Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen, Palmen, Meeresstrand, alle 100 Meter eine Strandbar, fröhliche Menschen tummeln sich, kurzum paradiesische Verhältnisse.
Der Atheist geht am Strand entlang, bis er plötzlich eine Gestalt mit einem Pferdefuß und einem Schwanz in einem Strandkorb sitzen sieht. Er geht auf die Gestalt zu und fragt diese, ob er denn der Teufel sei. Dieser bejaht dies und begrüßt den Neuankömmling in der Hölle äußerst herzlich. Er schickt den Atheisten nach dem Geplauder an eine der Strandbars, um sich dort einen Drink zu besorgen.
Der Atheist holte sich einen Drink und schlendert am Strand entlang um die Hölle weiter zu erkunden. Zwischen den Dünen entdeckt er ein großes, tiefes Loch. Neugierig blickte er in die Tiefe und erschrickt sich fürchterlich. Er sieht am tiefen Grund von diesem Loch wimmernde, unbekleidete Menschen. Es lodert ein heißes Feuer und wilde Bestien schlagen auf die Körper der Menschen ein.
Sogleich rennt der Atheist verwirrt zum Teufel und fragt aufgelöst, was denn das für ein Loch sei? Der Teufel versteht die Frage nicht und so fragt der Atheist nochmals nach dem tiefen Loch mit dem Feuer, den Bestien und den Menschen dort hinten bei den Dünen. "Ach," meint der Teufel, "Das ist für die Christen, die wollen das so ..."

Was war Jesus von Beruf?
Student! Er wohnte mit 30 Jahren noch bei den Eltern, hatte lange  Haare und wenn er etwas tat, dann war es ein Wunder!


----------



## shila92 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> "Ach," meint der Teufel, "Das ist für die Christen, die wollen das so ..."


Selbstgemachte Leiden... würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mörder stirbt und kommt in die Hölle. Unten angekommen wird er vom Oberteufel begrüßt und aufgeklärt, dass jedes Land der Erde seine eigene Hölle hat, und dass man freie Wahl hat, wo man hingeht. Der Mörder geht zur deutschen Hölle und fragt den Türsteher-Teufel, was ihn dort erwarten würde. "_Die Assistenten überfahren Dich mehrfach mit einem Auto, und dann kommt der Chef-Teufel und peitscht Dich noch stundenlang aus - und das ganze dann wieder von vorn_" - der Mörder winkt ab und geht zur US-Hölle... dort genau das gleiche... Frankreich: ebenfalls... irgendwann kommt er zu einer Hölle, vor der eine lange Warteschlange steht. verwundert fragt er einen aus der Warteschlange, was das für eine Hölle sei und was dort passiert. Der Mann erwidert "_Das ist die <vorurteilsbehaftetes Land eigener Wahl einfügen> Höllle. Die Assistenten überfahren Dich mehrfach mit einem Auto, und dann kommt der Chef-Teufel und peitscht Dich noch stundenlang aus - und das ganze dann wieder von vorn." - "Aber das ist doch wie überall - warum stehen die leute dann hier Schlange?" - "nun, die Assistenten kommen eh nie zur Arbeit, das Auto wurde geklaut und der Teufel legt besoffen in der ecke und pennt_."


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt zum Arzt. "Her Doktor, Herr Doktor ich bekomm meine Vorhaut nicht mehr zurück". Darauf der Arzt kopfschüttelnd: "Sowas verborgt man auch nicht!"


----------



## bobby (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Auszüge aus Klassenarbeiten          * 



    * Was verbanden Göttervater Zeus mit den olympischen Spielen?

          Er hat sie organisiert. 

    * Übersetze ins Englische: Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau!

          My darling-colour is blue. 

    * Wo in Österreich gibt es einen Erzbischof?

          Am Erzberg. 

    * Was sind Rassehunde?

          Wenn dem Hund sein Opa auch schon ein Hund war. 

    * Wie überwintern Schnecken?

          Sie ferkricht sich in irem haus und fült das Loch mit einer Zementplatte. 

    * Was könnte „headmaster“ auf deutsch heißen?

          Frisör. 

    * Nenne verschiedene Schlaginstrumente.

          Große Trommel, kleine Trommel, Standpauke. 

    * Physik und Chemie: Was wird als Flugzeugtreibstoff verwendet?

          Clerasil. 

    * Im Englischen wird bei Hauptwörtern ein s angehängt, manchmal mit Apostroph manchmal ohne. Ein Apostroph schreibt man, wenn einem etwas gehört. Wann schreibt man kein Apostroph?

          Wenn einem etwas nicht gehört. 

    * Wie nennt man Zahlen, die zusammengezählt werden?

          Schüler:????? Lehrer hilft: Su....Su... Schüler: Suvenir 

    * Wie heißen die Ergebnisse der Grundrechnungsarten?

          Das Ergebnis der Division heißt Diktatur. 

    * Was versteht man unter einem Lokalaugenschein?

          Wenn man sich ein Wirtshaus ganz genau anschaut. 

    * Wer kann den Begriff „entfalten“ erklären?

          Wenn zum Beispiel ein Mann von einer Frau geschieden wird, dann kann er sich wieder entfalten. 

    * Ein Beispiel für ein indirektes Verhältnis?

          Je größer die Geschwindigkeit, desto kleiner bist du am Ziel. 

    * Bilde einen Satz mit „triefen“!

          Morgen triefe ich meine Freundin. 

    * Wo auf der Welt wird Baumwolle angebaut?

          Auf Schafen. 

    * Englisch: Übersetze "Vorschlaghammer"!

          Suggestion hammer. 

    * Was bedeutet "Nobody can serve two masters"?

          Kein Mann ist nicht besser als zwei Männer.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich fall um 

Bitte mehr davon!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"* Wo auf der Welt wird Baumwolle angebaut?

Auf Schafen. "

*******  Wie kann man nur so dumm sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Aus meiner Schulzeit (1980er - 1993  ) :

Lehrer: _der Priester darf die Messe halten, muss unverheiratet sein, und für die Kirche fast am wichtigstens..._
Schüler: _schwul_!  


_Lehrer_: ach, wie der noch ... Fischer und steinreich...
_Schüler_:  Käptn Iglu?


Lehrer <liest kurz vor der Zeugniskonferenz die unentschuldigten Fehltage vor, damit die Schüler eine Entschuldigung nachreichen können - im Monat Mai angekommen dann> : _Ramirez - zum ersten mal da!!!   _


Lehrer (unsere Schule galt als "elite" ): Wenn Ihr Deutschlands Zukunft seid, sind wir spätestens in 10 Jahren Entwicklungsland...


_<als Bestätigung "Eliteschule> Schulleiter (zum Prozedere der Abi-Klausuren): _wenn Sie erkranken, dann schicken sie zwecks Benachrichtigung doch bitte Ihre Eltern, Geschwister oder einen ihrer Dienstboten vorbei.


_SoWi-Lehrer_: was kann man dazu sagen, dass es 20 Mio Tote durch konventionelle Waffen gibt, trotz Atombomben?
_Schüler_: Traditionsbewußtsein!


_Schüler, 20Min nachdem ein Text zur Bearbeitung ausgeteilt wurde_: Äh, Herr Lehrer, ich hab den Text gar nicht... ^^


_Physik-Lehrer (im Rahmen einer komplizierten Formel) _: hier setzen wir 90 Grad ein, das ist in dem Fall sowieso immer so, das muss ich nicht auch noch herleiten.
_Streber_: Aber warum ergibt sich denn da immer 90 Grad?
_Lehrer (entnervt) _: Warum? Warum?! Das ist halt so! Warum is ne Kugel rund?
_Streber_: Ja, das ist ja wiederum eine Defintion.
_Lehrer_: *schnaub*


_der gleiche Lehrer (50cm hinter ihm sein Koffer_): Sebastian, bring mir mal nen Kuli, ich hab keine Lust, aufzustehen... 


_ebenfalls der obige Lehrer_: ich hab heut keine Lust, ich hab mit nämlich gestern die Hucke vollgesoffen.


Planung für die Abi-Zeromonie, Lehrer "Weiß jemand, wo wir hier am besten ein Klavier herbekommen?" - Schüler "Red Bull verleiht Flügel!"


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der letze war noch erträglich *g*


----------



## A3000T (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Och da waren teilweise schon lustige dabei, nicht nur der letzte.


----------



## joraku (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

_Leher stolz zur Klasse:_ "Ich habe jetzt auch einen IPod! Sogar zwei. Einer ist von Samsung und der Andere von Phillips."


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



A3000T schrieb:


> Och da waren teilweise schon lustige dabei, nicht nur der letzte.


 
naja, die sind halt RELATIV lustig, weil das wirklich authentisch und "schon" ende der 80er/anfang der 90er alles nur in _meiner_ Klasse so vorkam - das is eben nicht nur "best of 2008-2010 bundesweit"  "damals" war das allein schon echt der absolute Hammer, wenn ein Lehrer gesagt hat, er habe keinen Bock, weil er am Tag davon gesoffen hat - erst Recht auf nem "Elite"-Gymnasium 

In nem aktuellen "College"-Flm wär das natürlich nur ein Gähnen wert... Aber ein Furz bei ner Gesangspause in der Oper is halt auch lustiger als ein Furz auf nem ChilliConCarne-Wettessen...


@joraku: das ist gar nicht mal sooo lustig, denn ipod ist bei vielen einfach nur ein Ersatzwort für "MP3-Player" - genau wie damals in den 80ern das Wort ""walkman" für jeden tragbaren Cassettenplayer benutzt wurde, obwohl an sich NUR die Cassettenplayer von Sony "walkman" hießen und heißen durften...


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @joraku: das ist gar nicht mal sooo lustig, denn ipod ist bei vielen einfach nur ein Ersatzwort für "MP3-Player" - genau wie damals in den 80ern das Wort ""walkman" für jeden tragbaren Cassettenplayer benutzt wurde, obwohl an sich NUR die Cassettenplayer von Sony "walkman" hießen und heißen durften...



Stimmt schon. 

Aber da ich den Lehrer und seine Art kenne ist es lustig, zumindest für mich.^^


----------



## bobby (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Lehrer: "Nenne mir bitte drei berühmte Männer mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben B!"

Schüler: "Beckenbauer, Breitner, Basler."

Lehrer: "Hast du noch nie was von Bach, Brahms oder Beethoven gehört?"

Schüler: "Nee, Regionalliga interessiert mich nicht."





In der Geographiestunde fragt der Lehrer die Schüler: "Wenn ich im Schulhof ein tiefes Loch grabe, wo komme ich dann hin?"

Ein Schüler antwortet: "Ins Irrenhaus!"


----------



## Johnny05 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Pferd in eine Bar fragt der Barkeeper :"Warum so ein langes Gesicht ?"


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann kommt zum Arzt. Er fragt die Sprechstundenhilfe sichtlich nervös: "Kann ich hier mit AOK-Chipkarte bezahlen?" "Aber sicher doch" erwidert die junge Frau. Er wiederholt die Frage noch zweimal. Schließlich wird er aufgerufen. Im Behandlungszimmer fühlt ihm die Ärztin auf den Zahn: "Was haben wir denn für ein Problem?" "Meine Vorhaut quietscht." "Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen" meint die Ärztin darauf und zieht diese mehrmals vor und zurück. "Ich höre nichts" sagt die Frau Doktor. "Sie müssen schneller machen, erst dann ist das quietschen zu hören". Die Frau tut was ihr gesagt wird und macht schneller. Kurz darauf stöhnt der Mann, kommt und macht sie von oben bis unten nass. Sie schreit empört "Der Puff ist nebenan!" Darauf der Mann: "Da kann ich aber nicht mit AOK-Chipkarte bezahlen"... 

Und das beste zum Schluß: diesen Witz habe ich von einer Frau erzählt bekommen...


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum.
>
> Er beginnt seine Rede:
>
> "Liebe Gemeinde, wenn ein Pfarrer eine Rede halten muss, ist das
> immer ein bisschen schwierig. Die eine oder andere Anekdote gäbe es
> ja schon, aber Ihr wisst ja, das Beichtgeheimnis muss geheim bleiben.
> Also versuche ich mich mal so auszudrücken:
>
> Als ich vor 25 Jahren in Eure Gemeinde gekommen bin, habe ich zuerst
> gedacht: Wo bin ich da bloß hingekommen. Gleich bei meiner ersten
> Beichte kam einer zu mir und beichtete, dass er jetzt gerade Ehebruch
> mit seiner Schwägerin begangen hatte und sie dabei mit einer
> Geschlechtskrankheit angesteckt hat, die er sich von seiner Tochter
> geholt hat. Na ja, aber über die Jahre habe ich dann herausgefunden,
> dass Eure Gemeinde ja gar nicht so schlimm ist und dass das nur eine
> Ausnahme war.
>
> Nach ungefähr 20 Minuten kommt der Bürgermeister -etwas zu spät-,
> entschuldigt sich für sein zu spät kommen, geht auf das Podium und
> hält seine Rede:
>
> "Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als unser Herr Pfarrer vor 25
> Jahren hier angekommen ist. Ich hatte die Ehre, als Erster die
> Beichte bei ihm abzulegen...  <----- FAIL


----------



## der Türke (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum.
> >
> > Er beginnt seine Rede:
> >
> ...



wurde schon 3 mal erwähnt wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## Xyrian (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Pessimist sieht den Tunnel.
Der Optimist sieht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
Der Realist sieht einen Zug auf sich zukommen.
Der Schaffner sieht drei Idioten auf dem Gleisen!

Geklaut von IBash, ich weiß  Aber der gehört hier definitiv rein


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> wurde schon 3 mal erwähnt wird langsam langweilig.



Und so scheiß Kommentare von wegen "menno, das wurde schon 2000 mal gepostet" gehen einem noch mehr auf den Sack. Wenn du ihn schon kennst, scroll einfach weiter. Oder ist das zu schwer für dich, hm? 

Das hier ist 'n Witze-Thread, also kommen hier Witze rein, und keiner kann ausschließen, dass sein Witz schon mal gepostet wurde, und noch weniger Leute haben alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, bevor sie ihren Witz posten. Gott Leute, checkt es doch mal..


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Tourist ging in eine Zoohandlung und schaute sich ein wenig dort um. Während er sich so umschaute, kam ein Kunde in den Laden und sagte zu dem Verkäufer, "Ich hätte gerne einen Excel-Affen".
Der Verkäufer nickte, ging hinüber zu einem Käfig und holte einen Affen heraus. Er befestigte eine Leine an dem Affen und übergab ihn dem Kunden, und sagte: "Das macht 3.000 Euro." Der Kunde zahlte und verließ das Geschäft mit dem Affen.
Erstaunt ging der Tourist zu dem Verkäufer und sagte, "Das war aber ein sehr teuerer Affe. Warum kostet er denn so viel?" Der Verkäufer antwortete, "Der Affe kann Exel programmieren - sehr schnell, wenig Aufwand, keine Fehler und eben sehr günstig." Der Tourist schaute zu einem anderen Affen im Käfig. "Dieser ist ja noch teurer, er kostet sogar 5.000 Euro. Was kann dieser denn?" "Oh, dies ist ein Web-Affe; er beherrscht übergreifendes Design von Webseiten, kann programmieren, präsentieren und all dies nützliche Zeugs," sagte der Verkäufer.
Der Tourist schaute sich noch eine Weile um und sah einen dritten Affen in einem Käfig. Der Preis hing an seinem Hals und lautete 25.000 Euro. Er lief erstaunt zu dem Verkäufer und sagte: "Dieser kostet ja mehr als alle anderen zusammen! Was zum Himmel kann der denn?" Der Verkäufer antwortete, "Tja, ich habe ihn noch nie etwas Nützliches tun sehen, aber die anderen Affen nennen ihn Administrator."


----------



## herethic (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie ich mir die 11 88 0 merke?
Bei CoD hab ich 11 Kills,88 Deaths und 0 Skill


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*




Johnny05 schrieb:


> Kommt ein Pferd in eine Bar fragt der Barkeeper :"Warum so ein langes Gesicht ?"


HAHAHAHAHHAHAA



thrian schrieb:


> Wie ich mir die 11 88 0 merke?





thrian schrieb:


> Bei CoD hab ich 11 Kills,88 Deaths und 0 Skill





HAHAHAHAHHAHAA 

ich glaub, ich lass mich von nem parkenden Auto überfahren. 
ders fies:


> Wie geht ein Lebrakranker die Tritte hoch?
> Stück für Stück





> Sitz eine Frau in der  S-Bahn kommt ein Mann dazu.
> Sagt die Frau: "Ich heiß Gabi".
> Sagt der Mann: "Ich nicht".


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Neulich im Bahnhof, ein Würstchenverkäufer ruft "Heiße Würstchen! Heiße Würstchen!". Geht Herr Müller mit ausgestreckter Hand zu dem Verkäufer und sagt "Angenehm, ich heiße Müller."


Geht ein Mann durch die Wüste, der Mund schon trocken vor Durst, da sieht er einen Kiosk hinter einer Düne - er schleppt sich hin und verlangt nach einer Flasche Wasser. Der Verkäufer: "_Tut mir leid, hier gibt es nur Krawatten_!" - der Mann: "_Krawatten? So ein Mist_!". Der Mann schleppt sich weiter, eine Stunde, zwei Stunden... die Sonne brennt erbarmungslos auf seinen Schädel, er ist kurz davor, sich aufzugeben - da sieht er ein Gebäude, offenbar ein Casino - Werbetafeln mit "All you can Drink" und Softdrinks und Apolinaris - der Mann rafft seine letzten Kräfte zusammen, lacht hysterisch vor Aufregung, nur noch 10m... 8m... 5m... der Eingang! Doch da versperrt ihm ein Türsteher den Weg "_Halt! Eintritt nur mit Krawatte_!"


Kommt ein Typ total besoffen aus ner Kneipe, schwankt über den Gehweg, torkelt, lallt ein Lied vor sich hin und hat nen Autoschlüssel in der Hand. Er kommt an einem Auto an, an der Fahrertüre lehnt ein Polizist und mustert den Betrunkenen - der Betrunkene: "_En... En... Ensulldign sie... könns se mich mal an *hicks* mein audo ranlassn...?"_ - Der Polizist kippt zur Seite und lallt "_Gud, aber ainer nachm anderen_!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Passagierflugzeug droht nach Triebwerkausfall abzustürzen.
Unruhe macht sich im Flugzeug breit, da steht plötzlich eine gutaussehende Blondine auf und schreit: wenn wir schon alle sterben müssen dann will ich mich noch ein letztes mal als eine Frau fühlen.
Die männlichen passagiere mustern die Frau von oben bis unten aber keiner traut sich aufzustehen.
Da steht plötzlich einer auf...Gross, gutaussehend und muskulös. Er geht auf die Frau zu....knöpft sich langsam sein Hemd auf.....Sie sieht seinen braungebrannten Six-Pack und muss schlucken. Da steht er vor Ihr.... sie sieht ihm erwartungsvoll in die Augen....Da schmeisst er ihr sein Hemd vor die Füße und sagt.....................................Waschen und Bügeln, aber plötzlich!


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei Golfspieler unterhalten sich:

"Was macht dein Handycap?"
"Ist zuhause und kocht das Essen."

Der Brüller, wa?


----------



## skueeky (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Kackwürste auf'm Zaun und rauchen 'n Joint. Kommt 'nen Dünschiss vorbei und fragt: "Darf ich auch mal ziehen?" Sagt die eine Kackwurst: "Ne, das ist nur was für Harte."


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Anwälte, meint der eine "_Und, wie isses so?" - "Ich kann nicht klagen" - "Oh je, Sie armes Schwein... _ "


Kommt ein Autor zum Verlagsleiter und wissen, ob er sein Manuskript schon gelesen hat, meint der Verlagsleiter: "Ä_h, ich... ich glaub ich hab's verlegt._.." - der Autor: "_JUHUUU!!!!!"_


----------



## shila92 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Neulich im Bahnhof, ein Würstchenverkäufer ruft "Heiße Würstchen! Heiße Würstchen!". Geht Herr Müller mit ausgestreckter Hand zu dem Verkäufer und sagt "Angenehm, ich heiße Müller."


Ich kenn den so ähnlich:
Zwei Männer krachen mit ihren Autos an einer Kreuzung zusammen. Der eine steigt wütend aus und brüllt: "Vollidiot!" Darauf steigt der andere Fahrer aus und sagt: "Angenehm, Müller."


----------



## herethic (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was passiert wenn Deutschland gegen Spanien gewinnt?



Spoiler



Der Deutsche macht seine Playstation aus und geht schlafen


----------



## der Türke (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da die Deutschen gegen Spanien verloren haben, haben die jetzt genug zeit an ihrer Playstation zu hocken oder?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Das Leben ist eine Krankheit die durch Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen wird, und in 100% aller Fälle tödlich endet"


----------



## RuXeR (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hier ist ja kaum noch was los.

@Topic:

Treffen sich zwei Durchsichtige, sagt der eine zum andren:"Ich hab dich  durchschaut."


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie nennt man Gehörlosen-Boxen?  ...   Taubenschlag ...


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

laufen 2 kühlschränke durch die wüste. sagt der eine zu dem anderen: "jetz will ich aber auch ma in der mitte laufen."


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was weiß man auf den ersten Blick, wenn man einen gut gekleideten Mann trifft? 

Seine Frau hat einen guten Geschmack, was die Auswahl der Kleider betrifft.


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nein, ist nich von mir. Quelle habe ich leider auch nicht mehr. Habe ich von Jemanden geschickt bekommen. 

Arbeitstag eines Systemadministrators:

Mo, 08:05

Die Woche fängt gut an. Anruf aus der Werbeabteilung, sie können eine Datei nicht finden. Habe Ihnen die Verwendung des Suchprogramms "FDISK" empfohlen.

Hoffe, sie sind eine Weile beschäftigt.

08:25

DieLohnbuchhaltung beschwert sich, ihre Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert nicht. Habe zugesagt, mich sofort darum zu kümmern. Anschließend meine Kaffeemaschine ausgestöpselt und ihren Server wieder angeschlossen. Warum hört mir keiner zu, wenn ich sage, ich habe hier zu wenig Steckdosen?

Lohnbuchhaltung bedankt sich für die prompte Erledigung. Wieder ein paar glückliche User!

08:45

Die Lagerfuzzis wollen wissen, wie sie die Schriftarten in ihrem Textverarbeitungsprogramm verändern können. Frage sie, welcher Chipsatz auf der Hauptplatine eingebaut ist. Sie wollen wieder anrufen, wenn sie es herausgefunden haben.

09:20

Anruf aus einer Zweigstelle: Sie können keine Anlagen in Lotus Notes öffnen. Verbinde sie mit der Pförtnerkammer im Erdgeschoss.

09:35

Die Werbeabteilung berichtet, ihr PC fährt nicht mehr hoch und zeigt "ERROR IN DRIVE 0" an. Sage ihnen, das Betriebssystem ist schuld und gebe ihnen die Nummer der Microsoft-Hotline.

09:40

Die Lageristen behaupten, sie hätten herausgefunden, das die Schriftarten mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun haben. Sage Ihnen, ich hätte gesagt "Bitsatz" und nicht "Chipsatz". Sie wollen weiter suchen.

Wie kommen diese Leute zu ihrem Führerschein?

10:05

Der Ausbildungsleiter ruft an, er braucht einen Zugangscode für einen neuen Lehrling. Sage ihm, er muss einen Antrag stellen mit Formblatt 7A96GFTR4567LPHT. Sagt, er hat noch nie etwas von so einem Formblatt gehört. Verweise ihn an den Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.

10:20

Die Burschen aus dem Lager geben keine Ruhe. Sie sind sehr unfreundlich und behaupten, ich würde sie verarschen. Sie hätten nun selbst herausgefunden, wie man die Schriftarten verändert. Sie wollen sich beim Personalchef über mich beschweren. Ich schalte das Telefon des Personalchefs auf "besetzt". Anschließend logge ich mich auf ihren Server ein und erteile ihnen eine Lektion.

10:30

Meine Freundin ruft an. Ihre Eltern kommen am Wochenende zu Besuch und sie hat ein umfangreiches Betreuungsprogramm vorbereitet. Hört nicht auf zu reden. Verbinde sie mit dem Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.

10:40

Schon wieder das Lager. Sie berichten sehr kleinlaut, dass alle ihre Dateien leer sind. Sage ihnen, das kommt davon, wenn man schlauer sein will als der Administrator. Zeige mich versöhnlich und verspreche, mich in dasProblem zu vertiefen. Warte 15 Minuten, um dann über ihren Server die Schriftfarbe wieder von "weiß" auf "schwarz" zurückzustellen. Sie bedanken sich überschwänglich und versichern mir, die angedrohte Beschwerde wäre nur ein Scherz gewesen. Ab heute fressen sie mir aus der Hand!

10:45

Der Pförtner kommt vorbei und erzählt, er erhalte merkwürdige Anrufe. Er will unbedingt etwas über Computer lernen. Sage ihm, wir fangen sofort mit der Ausbildung an. Gebe ihm als erste Lektion die Aufgabe, den Monitor genau zu beobachten.

Gehe zum Mittagessen.

14:30

Komme vom Mittagessen zurück. Der Pförtner berichtet, der Personalchef sei hier gewesen und habe etwas von einem Telefonproblem gefaselt. Schalte das Besetztzeichen von seiner Leitung. Was würden diese Leute ohne mich tun?

14:35

Stöpsle das Service Telefon wieder ein. Es klingelt sofort. Cornelia (muss neu sein) vom Versand ruft an. Sagt, sie brauche dringend eine neue ID,weil sie die alte vergessen hat. Sage ihr, ID wird vom Zufallsgenerator erzeugt, wenn ich ihre Haarfarbe, Alter, Maße und Familienstand eingebe. Die Daten hören sich aufregend an. Sage ihr, die ID wird erst am Abend fertig sein, aber wegen der Dringlichkeit werde ich sie Ihr direkt zu ihrer Wohnung bringen.

14:40

Blättere ein wenig im Terminkalender des Personalchefs. Lösche den Eintrag "MORGEN HOCHZEITSTAG!!!" am Mittwoch und den Eintrag "HOCHZEITSTAG! AUF DEM HEIMWEG BLUMEN KAUFEN!!!" am Donnerstag.  Frage mich, ob er am Freitag immer noch so zufrieden aussieht.

14:45

Pförtner sagt, der Monitor erscheine ihm etwas zu dunkel. Schalte den Monitor ein und starte den Bildschirmschoner. Pförtner macht sich eifrig Notizen. Wenn doch die gesamte Belegschaft so leicht zufrieden zu stellen wäre!

14:55

Spiele einige Dateien aus dem Ordner "Behobene Fehler" wieder auf den Hauptserver zurück um sicherzustellen, dass meiner Ablösung für die Spätschicht nicht langweilig wird.

15:00

Endlich Feierabend! Hole mir vom Server der Personalabteilung die Adresse von Cornelia und packe die Flasche Schampus aus dem Kühlschrank der VIP-Lounge ein. Notiere noch hastig ihre neue ID (123456) und mache mich auf den Weg. Nach so einem harten Tag braucht der Mensch ein wenig Entspannung!


----------



## Scheolin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wenn doch nur alle Admis soo gut arbeiten würden.....


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ja, dann hätten wir endlich Weltfrieden.


----------



## RuXeR (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Drei Golfspieler befinden sich auf ihrer  traditionellen Donnerstagsnachmittagsrunde, als in der Nähe ein  Trauerzug vorüber zieht.
Einer der Spieler hält inne, nimmt sein  Golfcap ab und schweigt für 1 Minute.
Die anderen Spieler loben ihn  für diese schöne Geste.
"na,ja" sagt er, "immerhin waren wir 26 Jahre  verheiratet"


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Vater versucht ein Bild aufzuhängen, haut aber den Nagel schief in die Wand. Er sagt zu seinem Sohn: "Tom, hol mir mal bitte die alte Beißzange!"

Tom geht in die Küche und ruft: "Tante Martha, Papa braucht dich!!!"


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich zwei Jäger...


----------



## bobby (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Zitate aus Briefen an Versicherungen
*



Seit der Trennung von meinem Mann wurde jeder notwendige Verkehr  durch meinen Rechtsanwalt erledigt.
Ich habe so viele Formulare ausfüllen müssen, dass es mir bald  lieber wäre, mein geliebter Mann wäre überhaupt nicht gestorben.
Einnahmen aus der Viehhaltung haben wir keine. Mit dem Tod meines  Mannes ging das letzte Rindvieh vom Hof.
Muss ich erst meinen Mann umbringen, bevor ich das Geld bekomme?
Ich bin schwer krank gewesen und zweimal fast gestorben. Da können  Sie mir doch wenigstens das halbe Sterbegeld auszahlen.
Ich brauche keine Lebensversicherung. Ich möchte, dass alle richtig  traurig sind, wenn ich einmal sterbe.
 
*
*



Beim Heimkommen fuhr ich versehentlich in eine falsche  Grundstückseinfahrt und rammte einen Baum, der bei mir dort nicht steht.
Wer mir die Geldbörse gestohlen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil aus  meiner Verwandtschaft niemand in der Nähe war.
Mein Sohn hat die Frau nicht umgerannt. Er ist einfach vorbei  gerannt. Dabei ist die Frau durch den Luftzug umgefallen.
Ich war an dem Unfall nicht schuld! Schuld war die junge Frau im  Minirock. Wenn sie ein Mann sind, ist jede weitere Erklärung  überflüssig, wenn sie aber eine Frau sind, verstehen sie es sowieso  nicht!
Da sprang der Verfolgte ins Wasser und tauchte trotz mehrmaliger  Aufforderung nicht mehr auf.
 
*
*



Dann brannte plötzlich der Weihnachtsbaum. Die Flammen griffen auf  den Vorhang über. Mein Mann konnte aber nicht löschen, weil er wie ein  Verrückter nur die Hausrat-Police suchte.
Nach Ansicht des Sachverständigen dürfte der Verlust zwischen  250.000 und einer Viertel Million liegen.
Das Glas ist kaputt, ich schicke Ihnen hier einen Splitter von der  Scheibe mit, woran sie sehen können, dass sie hin ist, denn sonst wäre  sie noch ganz unbeschädigt.
 
*
*



Ich bin von Beruf Schweißer. Ihr Computer hat an der falschen Stelle  gespart und bei meinem Beruf das "w" weggelassen.
Alle Rechnungen, die ich erhalte, bezahle ich niemals sofort, da mir  dazu einfach das Geld fehlt. Die Rechnungen werden vielmehr in eine  große Trommel geschüttet, aus der ich am Anfang jeden Monats drei  Rechnungen mit verbundenen Augen herausziehe. Diese Rechnungen bezahle  ich dann sofort. Ich bitte Sie zu warten, bis das große Los Sie  getroffen hat.
Ihre Argumente sind wirklich schwach. Für solche faulen Ausreden  müssen Sie sich einen Dümmeren suchen, aber den werden sie kaum finden.
Die Unfallzeugen sind beigeheftet.
Heute schreibe ich zum ersten und letzten Mal. Wenn Sie dann nicht  antworten, schreibe ich gleich wieder.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

John wollte Sex mit einer Kollegin aus
seinem
Büro haben, Sie allerdings
hatte bereits einen Freund. Eines Tages war
John so frustriert, dass er
direkt zu Ihr ging und zu Ihr sagte: "
Ich gebe Dir 100 Euro, wenn Du
Liebe mit mir machst ....!"
Die Kollegin sagte NEIN !!!
Daraufhin antwortete John, ich bin sehr
schnell, ich werfe das Geld auf den Boden,
Du kniest Dich um das Geld aufzuheben, und
schon bin ich fertig .....
Sie dachte an die 100 Euro und sagte
daraufhin, ich werde meinen Freund
fragen ......
Sie ging ans Telefon rief Ihren Freund an
und
erzählte Ihm die
Geschichte. Ihr Freund sagte zu Ihr,
verlange
200 Euro, hebe das Geld
sofort auf, er bekommt in dieser Zeit nicht
mal seine Hose auf und DU hast die Kohle!!!
Sie sagte gut, das ist ein guter Deal, ich
sage es meinem Kollegen. Der Freund wartete
ungeduldig auf den Rückruf seiner Freundin.
Nach 45 Minuten kam der ersehnte Rückruf
seiner Freundin und er fragte Sie
was ist passiert?
Der Drecksack hat lauter 5 Ct Stücke
geworfen! 

-----------------------------------------------

Eine Frau ist zusammen mit ihrem Liebhaber
zugange, als sie hört, wie sich die Tür
öffnet und ihr Ehemann nach Hause kommt.
"Schnell! Stell dich in die Ecke!"
In aller Eile besprüht sie ihren Liebhaber
mit Baby-Öl und bläst Talkpuder über ihn.
"Beweg dich nicht, bis ich es dir
sage", flüstert sie ihm zu.
"Tu einfach so, als wärst du eine
Statue."
"Oh, Schatz!" ruft ihr Ehemann,
als
er das Zimmer betritt, "was ist
das?"
"Das ist nur eine Statue",
antwortet sie wie aus der Pistole
geschossen.
"Die Schmidts haben sich auch eine für
das Schlafzimmer gekauft. Ich fand die Idee
so toll, dass ich auch eine für uns
kaufte."
Der Ehemann ist zufrieden und sie trollen
sich müde ins Bett.
Gegen zwei Uhr morgens steht der Ehemann
auf, geht in die Küche, belegt sich ein
Sandwich
und holt sich ein Glas Milch.

"Hier", sagt er zu der Statue.
"Iss etwas. Ich habe drei Tage lang wie
ein Idiot bei den Schmidts im Schlafzimmer
gestanden und kein Schwein hat mir was
angeboten."


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann läuft mit einem 7-jährigen Kind abends in den Wald.

Das Kind:"Ich will nicht in den Wald, ich hab Angst im Dunkeln."

"Halts Maul, was glaubst du wie es mir geht? Ich muss nachher alleine zurück laufen...."



--------------------------------------------------------------

Zwei Freundinnen beschliessen einen Abend mal
ohne ihre Ehemänner einen drauf zu machen.
Sie ziehen los, erst die eine Bar dann die
nächste und die nächste bis sie gegen morgen
stockbesoffen aus der letzten Bar
heraustorkeln und den Heimweg einschlagen.
Noch mitten auf dem Weg wird durch die viele
Sauferei, der Harndrang für beide
unerträglich, aber weit und breit keine
Möglichkeit zu sehen, ihr Geschäft zu
verrichten...
Da sie gerade an einem Friedhof vorbeilaufen,
beschliessen sie die Sache gleich dort zu
erledigen. Sie knien sich jeweils im Schutz
der Grabsteine nieder und seufzen vor
Erleichterung. Sie merken jedoch zu spät,
dass sie nichts zum abwischen haben. Eine der
beiden zieht kurzerhand den Schlüpfer aus und
wischt sich damit trocken.
Die andere sagt, "Also ich laufe
bestimmt nicht ohne Schlüpfer rum."
schaut um sich, sieht einen frisch
niedergelegten Blumenkranz, zieht die
Stoffschleife raus und wischt sich damit
ab...
Am nächsten Morgen ruft einer der Ehemänner
den anderen an und sagt: "Du, ich glaube
unsere Frauen haben uns gestern Betrogen.
Meine kam stockbesoffen und ohne Höschen nach
Hause."
Der andere antwortet "Na wenn's nur
das Höschen ist. Bei meiner Frau hing ein
Banner aus ihrem Hintern 'Wir werden
dich niemals vergessen'"


----------



## bobby (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Engländer, ein Amerikaner und ein Franzose treffen sich und schwärmen von den sportlichen Leistungen ihrer Ehefrauen. Der Engländer: "Meine Frau hat kürzlich einen Rekord im Hochsprung aufgestellt: 1,90 Meter." "Und meine Frau", sagt der Amerikaner, "ist schon 6,80 Meter weit gesprungen." "Das ist noch gar nichts", meint der Franzose, "meine Frau hat ge*stern einen Seitensprung gemacht und ist heute noch nicht wieder da."



Quiz im Fernsehen. "Sie sind Fußballexperte, stimmt das, Herr Kandidat?" "Das stimmt." "Und Sie wissen alles, aber auch alles über Fußball?" "So ist es." "Gut, wieviel Löcher hat das Tornetz?"


----------



## Dustin91 (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mitarbeiter der Bahn nimmt folgenden Anruf entgegen:
"Hallo? Da liegt ein Gleis auf dem Bahndamm!"
"Natürlich, das gehört da ja auch hin!", erwidert er und legt auf.

kurz darauf klingelt es wieder:
"Jetzt haben sie ihn übelfahlen, den alten Mann..."


----------



## Seven (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ein Mitarbeiter der Bahn nimmt folgenden Anruf entgegen:
> "Hallo? Da liegt ein Gleis auf dem Bahndamm!"
> "Natürlich, das gehört da ja auch hin!", erwidert er und legt auf.
> 
> ...



Den rall ich nicht...  

Erklärbär spielen bitte.


----------



## shila92 (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Typ der anruft ist Chinese oder hat zumindest einen ähnlichen Dialekt. 
Er spricht das "r" wie ein "l" aus. "G*l*eis" ist ein "G*r*eis" und "übe*l*fah*l*en" ist "übe*r*fah*r*en".


----------



## Seven (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ahhh...  Danke


----------



## kuki122 (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Aber was zum Henker ist ein "Greis"?


----------



## Nomad (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein alter Mensch ^^


----------



## dbpaule (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei Blondinen in den Fahrstuhl. Sagt die eine: "was ist das da für ein weißer Fleck?" Die andere macht den Finger nass und streift über den Fleck - sie steckt ihn sich den Mund und sagt: "Schmeckt nach Herrn Meier aus Etage 4, Zimmer 411!"

Wieviele Gehirnzellen haben Blondinen?
Vier! Für jede Kochplatte eine! < Verschlüsselt!

Warum haben Frauen kürzere Füße?
Damit sie näher am Kochtopf stehen können! < Verschlüsselt!


----------



## guna7 (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



kuki122 schrieb:


> Aber was zum Henker ist ein "Greis"?


Der ist echt gut!


----------



## Whoosaa (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



kuki122 schrieb:


> Aber was zum Henker ist ein "Greis"?



Da hört bei mir des Verständnis echt auf..


----------



## bobby (6. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Enkel ist neugierig: "Opa, warum hast du eigentlich geheiratet?"
"Weißt du, in meiner Jugend gab es keine Waschmaschinen, keine Spülmaschinen, keine Mikrowellenherde, keine Staubsauger - da mußte einfach eine Frau her!" 


"Die heutige Jugend hat keine Manieren", meckert ein älterer Mann im Bus.
"Aber eben hat Ihnen ein Junge ein Platz angeboten," wundert sich sein Nachbar.
"Das schon, aber meine Frau steht immer noch!"


----------



## Tobucu (7. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Märchen mit 6 worten.
"Bück dich Fee, Wunsch ist Wunsch."


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Zwei tote kämpfe um ihr Leben....


----------



## Flotter Geist (10. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Zwei tote kämpfe um ihr Leben....


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fällt ein Keks von der Treppe und bricht sich einen Krümel !


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

fällt ne Treppe übern Keks und bricht sich ne Stufe


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum können Frauen nicht Skifahren ?
Weil es in der Küche nicht schneit !


----------



## Tobucu (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Tourist am Meer und beobachtet Schiffe. Der Fragt einen vorbei kommenden Einheimischen: " Gehen die Schiffe eigentlich oft unter? " 
" Ne, meistens nur ein mal."


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kind: "Mama, Mama, ich will nochmal schaukeln!"
Mutter: "Ich habe dir doch eben schon gesagt, Opa bleibt jetzt hängen bis die Polizei kommt!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie heißt ein sehr schwuler Russe?

Sergej    (Sehr Gay)!

Und wie heist ein Spanier ohne Auto?

Carlos    (Car-los)!


----------



## Bääängel (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wäre besser wenn du die Witze nciht erklärt hättest.


----------



## Tobucu (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie nennt ein Pole sein Sohn?
Klaus


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hahaha, ey eure Witze sind zu geil 

Anruf bei der Hotline...
Kunde: "Ich benutze Windows..."
Hotline: "Ja..."
Kunde: "...mein Computer funktioniert nicht richtig."
Hotline: "Das sagten Sie bereits..."


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Australier mit einem Schaf unter dem  Arm ins Schlafzimmer, auf dem Ehebett liegt seine Frau. 
Er: Das ist die  Ziege, mit der ich manchmal Sex habe, wenn du keine Lust hast!
Sie: Das ist ein Schaf, du Arschloch! Er: Wer redet denn mit dir, du Schlam..?


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Uhhhh, der ist hart


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"5 von 4 Menschen können nicht richtig rechnen"

"nur jeder 4. Deutsche treibt nur regelmäßig sport. Dies hat eine Umfrage des 1. FC Kölns ergeben."


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Urlauber bestellt Frühstück: "Ich hätte gerne 2 Eier, eines steinhart, das andere fast roh, einen verkohlten Toast und eine lauwarme Brühe, deren Farbe mich an Kaffee erinnert."- "Ich weiß nicht, ob das möglich ist", entgegnet der Kellner.-"Wieso", sagt der Urlauber, "gestern ging es doch auch?"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (12. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Moslem stirbt und kommt in den Himmel. Er ist total aufgeregt, sein
ganzes  Leben hat ER darauf gewartet Mohammed zu begegnen.

Er kommt an die Himmelspforte dort steht ein Mann mit einem Bart. 
Ergriffen und zittrig fragt der Mann: "Mohammed?" "Nein mein Sohn, ich bin
Petrus,
Mohammed ist weiter oben" und ER deutet auf eine Leiter, die in die Wolke
führt. 

Der Mann beginnt die Leiter hochzuklettern. Endlich begegnet ihm ein Mann
mit  einem Bart. "Mohammed?" fragt ER wieder voller Hoffnung. "Nein, ich bin
Jesus,
Mohammed ist weiter oben"   

Der Mann klettert und klettert. Wieder ein Mann mit Bart. "Mohammed?" stöhnt
ER. "Nein, ich bin Moses, Mohammed ist  weiter oben!"

 Mit seinen letzten Kräften schleppt ER sich nach oben - wieder ein Mann mit
Bart.
"Mohammed?" keucht der Mann. "Nein, mein Sohn, ich bin Gott. Du siehst ja
total  fertig aus. Willst du einen Kaffee?"
"Ja gerne!"
Gott dreht sich um, klatscht in die Hände:

 "Mohammed - Zwei Kaffee!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (12. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Okay ich baller noch einen raus

Klaus, Hans und Peter reden im Kindergarten über ihre Väter.
Klaus: "Neulich hab ich meinen Papa beim Pinkeln gesehen, sein Pen.. ist sooooo groß"!
Hans: Der Pen.. von meinem Papa ist so groß wie mein Arm!
Daraufhin sagt Peter: "Das ist noch gar nichts, mein Papa hat ZWEI" !!!
"Den kleinen hat er zum Pinkeln, und mit dem großen Putz er Mama die Zähne"!!!


----------



## DarkMo (14. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

herrlich, ich liebe diesen thread ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Vogelpärchen sitzt auf einem Ast und beobachtet, wie eine Schildkröte auf den Baum klettert und runterspringt. Sie klettert wieder auf den Baum und landet erneut unsanft auf dem Boden. Dann klettert sie wieder rauf und wieder und wieder ... Meint das Vogelweibchen zum Männchen: "Meinst du nicht, es ist Zeit, ihm zu sagen, dass er adoptiert ist?"


----------



## psyphly (15. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Kette aus versilbertem Gold!


----------



## Tobucu (15. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nachts ist das kälter als draußen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (15. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

morgens ist der Hang steiler als bergab


----------



## Tobucu (16. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Stehen zwei Ostfriesen aufm Deich Und treten sich abwechselnd zwischen die Beine.
Kommt ein Tourist und fragt: "Tut das nicht weh?"
"Ne, wir haben Sicherheitsschuhe an."


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Lang ist er nicht, aber dünn.


----------



## Trinar (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Häschen sitzt auf ner Lichtung und onaniet.
Kommt ein Reh vorbei und sagt:"Ihh, wie obzön!"
Häschen: "Und ob dat sön is!"


----------



## Fl_o (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Aber was zum Henker ist ein "Greis"?


 Armes Deutschland..


----------



## Altair7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen drei Vampiere auf einer Bank. Meint der eine: "Heute ist so eine langweilige Nacht...wollen wir wetten, wer in kürzester Zeit am meisten Blut trinken kann?" Die anderen willigen ein. Der erste kommt nach 10 min. zurück.
Alle Zähne sind blutrot gefärbt. "WOAW, was has du denn gemacht?" fragen die anderen beiden. "Seht ihr die Lampe da drüben?" frägt der Vampir. "ja" antworten sie. "Dort war ein Pärchen, die hab ich beide ausgesaugt!". Fliegt der nächste los. Nach 5 min. kommt er zurück. Der komplette Mund ist voller Blut. "Wahnsinn, wie hast du denn das geschaft !" meinen die beiden anderen. "Seht ihr das beleuchtete Haus da drüben?"  "ja" antworten die zwei Vampiere
"Da war eine Geburtstagsfeier, die hab ich alle ausgesaugt!". Fliegt der letzte los. Er kommt schon nach 30 sec. zurück. Das komplette Gesicht is blutverschmiert. "BOAAA, unglaublich, wie hast du das nur hinbeckommen ?!" wollen die anderen wissen. "Seht ihr die Mauer da drüben?" "ja" antworten beide. "Ich hab sie nicht gesehen".


is mein Lieblingswitz


----------



## nyso (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Argh, der ist echt gut


----------



## bobby (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Schwuler kommt in einen Tattoo-Laden und sagt:
"Ich möchte gerne einen Ferrari Testarossa in roter Farbe mit
allen Details auf meinen ***** tätowiert haben." Der Tätowierer
antwortet ihm: "Im Prinzip geht das schon, aber 1. ist das sehr
schmerzhaft und daher nur unter Vollnarkose möglich und 2.
dauert das Ganze sehr lange!" Gesagt, getan.
Der Schwule wacht aus der Vollnarkose auf und wirft einen
Blick auf sein bestes Stück, er ist hellauf begeistert: Der Ferrari
Testarossa ist in Original-Ferrari-Rot und mit allen Details
absolut maßstabsgerecht auf seinem ****** tätowiert. Plötzlich
stutzt er, schaut noch mal genauer hin und fängt fürchterlich zu
schimpfen und toben an: "Was soll denn das auf meinem Sack
sein?" Er holt einen Spiegel und stellt fest, dass ihm der
Tätowierer genauso detailgetreu einen grünen Fendt-Traktor
auf den Sack tätowiert hat. Er stellt den Tätowierer zur Rede,
doch der antwortet:
"Falls Sie mal mit Ihrem Ferrari bis zum Anschlag in der
******* stecken, kann Sie der Traktor jederzeit wieder
rausziehen!"


----------



## Altair7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sagt der Franz aus Passau:"Des Englische is scho a ganz a komische Sprach: I hoast Ei, Ei hoast Eck, Eck hoast koaner und koaner hoas nobody..."


----------



## Tobucu (18. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.


----------



## computertod (19. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Warum kommen Handwerker nicht in den Himmel?







Weil sie die Anfahrt berechnen.


----------



## Altair7 (19. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist der Unterschied zwischen Holz und einem Beamten ?

Holz arbeitet  <Antwort<


----------



## guna7 (19. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Holz arbeitet!


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

*Was ist grün, und wenn man auf den Knopf drückt wird's rot?*
- Ein Frosch im Mixer.


*Was ist grün, und wenn man auf den Knopf drückt, bleibt es grün? *
– Ein Frosch im Mixer, der um sein Leben rennt.


*Was ist rot und schlecht für die Zähne? *
– Ein Backstein.


----------



## Tobucu (21. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein Pirat vorm Computer?
Die Enter-taste drücken.


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Cowboy ausm Friseurladen - ist sein Pony weg.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was is schwarz und fliegt durchn Wald?

 Ein Düsenneger


----------



## bobby (24. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei durch einen Tunnel. Meint der Dritte zum Vierten:„Ich glaub', wir sind zu fünft“
Darauf der Sechste „Versteh' ich nicht!“





Warum kommt der Japaner mit zwei Blondienen unterm Arm aus der Bäckerei ?

Weil er sich zwei Blötchen bestellt hat.


----------



## Pravasi (25. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die gute Fee geht durch den Wald.
Auf einmal hört sie Lärm und schaut sich um.
Sie sieht am Rande einer Lichtung einen Bären stehen,der mit ausgestrecktem Arm einen Hasen an den Ohren hält und ihm mit der anderen Tatze immer abwechselnd rechts und links in die Fresse haut.
Die gute Fee schaut eine Weile zu und beschliesst dann näher zu gehen und die beiden zu fragen was hier eigentlich los ist(Fee kann natürlich mit allen Tieren sprechen,klar).
"Och," sagt der Hase "das ist eigentlich nichts besonderes. Es gibt hier im Wald schon länger keine Bärinen mehr und jetzt ist der Bär sexuell frustriert und haut mir halt ein paarmal die Woche aufs Maul."
"Das ist natürlich eine furchtbare Situation für euch beide."antwortet die gute Fee."Aber ich bin ja die gute Fee und ihr sollt nun jeder 3 Wünsche frei haben"
"Uih"sagt der Bär. Dann wünsche ich mir, das hier im Wald alle Bären Bärenfrauen sind."
Die gute Fee schnippt mit den Fingern und sagt:"Schon erledigt"
"Und was ist mit dir?"fragt sie den Hasen
"Och" antwortet der Hase "Ich hätte einfach gerne einen Motoradhelm,damit es nicht mehr so weh tut wenn der Bär mich vermöbelt."
Die Fee schnippst wieder mit den Fingern und der Hase hat einen Motorradhelm auf dem Kopf.
"Was kann ich noch für dich tun?" fragt sie den Bären
"Hmm" brummt der Bär "also eigentlich,...also ich meine eigentlich..-Ich wünsche mir,das im Nachbarwald auch alle Bären Bärenfrauen sind!
Die gute Fee ist etwas überrascht,aber dann schnippst sie wieder mit den Fingern und sagt:"Ist erledigt"
"Was ist mit dir?"fragt sie dann den Hasen
"Ach" sagt der "Das mit dem Helm fühlt sich so richtig gut an. Ich glaube ich hätte gerne ein richtiges Motorrad."
Die Fee schnippst einmal und neben dem Hasen steht mit laufendem Motor eine pechschwarze,japanische Rennmaschine.
Sie schaut den Bären an:"Und" fragt sie "weisst du was du willst?"
Der Bär tritt verlegen von einem Bein aufs andere und zögert erst. Dann sagt er:Also ich wünsche mir,..ich wünsche mir,..-ICH WILL DAS AUF DER GANZEN WELT ALLE BÄREN BÄRINEN SIND!"
Die gute Fee stockt einen Moment,dann schluckt sie einmal,schnippst mit den Fingern und sagt:"Na gut,wie du willst."
Dann wendet sie sich dem Hasen zu
"Und was möchtest du noch?"fragt sie ihn
"Och" sagt der Hase "Ich wünsch mir das der Bär schwul ist."steigt aufs Motorrad und fährt davon.


----------



## Pravasi (25. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist blau-grün gefleckt und hat keine Lust auf Sex?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-Die Neue im Frauenhaus.


----------



## Pravasi (25. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sagt ein Blinder wenn er in den Fischladen kommt?

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-Hallo Mädels.


----------



## Pravasi (25. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ne Blondine geht spazieren.
Sie kommt an eine Wiese und beschliest einen Mittagsschlaf zu machen.
Wie sie da nun so liegt,kommte eine Kuh vorbei und stellt sich mit dem Euter genau über ihr Gesicht.
Die Blondine wird wach,öffnet die Augen und seufzt kurz:"o.k. Jungs,meinetwegen. Aber einer muss mich nach Hause fahren."


----------



## Tobucu (29. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Streiten sich zwei Zwillinge: 
"Du bist hässlich."
"Deine Mutter ist eine Hure."

Leider Life miterlebt.


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Heute in Informatik.

Lehrer: Wie lange seit ihr täglich am Rechner?
Schüler: ca. 4 Stunden.
Lehrer: Warum so lange?
Schüler: Hab keinen fernseher!


----------



## Uziflator (31. August 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was haben US-Präsident Barack Obama und eine nackt rasierte Frau gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Der Busch is weg


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

warum ist es für eine Frau am besten wenn sie einen Archerologen heiratet??

je älter sie wird, desto interessanter findet er sie!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sagt ein irakischer  Bäckermeister zu seinem Lehrling? "Bagdad!"


----------



## Tobucu (2. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Steht ein Pils im Wald, kommt ein Hase vorbei und drinkt es aus.
_________________
Auch ein blindes Huhn drinkt mal ein Korn.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie unlängst berichtet wurde, sah sich eine Privatschule in Bremen
mit einem einzigartigen Problem konfrontiert.

Eine Zahl von 12-jährigen Mädchen begann, Lippenstift zu benutzen
und sich auf der Toilette zu schminken. So weit, so gut.

Aber nachdem die Mädchen den Lippenstift aufgetragen hatten,
drückten sie ihre Lippen gegen den Spiegel und hinterließen
dort Dutzende von kleinen Abdrücken.

Jeden Abend musste der Mann von der Reinigungsfirma die
Spuren beseitigen und am nächsten Tag hatten die Mädchen
nichts Besseres zu tun, als neue Spuren zu verursachen.

Der Putzmann erzählte dem Direktor von diesem Problem,
und sie beschlossen, dass etwas getan werden müsse.

Am nächsten Tag rief der Direktor alle Mädchen in die Toilette,
wo der Mann von der Reinigungsfirma auf sie wartete.
Der Direktor erklärte den jungen Damen, dass ihre Lippenabdrücke
für die Reinigungskräfte ein großes Problem darstellten,
da sie jede Nacht den Spiegel zu putzen hätten.

Um vorzuführen, wie schwierig es ist, den Spiegel zu reinigen,
bat der Direktor den Putzmann, den Mädchen an einem Fleck zu zeigen,
wie viel Aufwand es erforderte, ihn wegzubekommen.

Der Mann nahm einen alten Putzlumpen, machte ihn in der
Toilettenschüssel nass und begann damit am Spiegel zu reiben.

Seitdem hat es keine Lippenabdrücke mehr auf dem Spiegel gegeben.

Es gibt eben Lehrer, und es gibt Erzieher.


----------



## Tobucu (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fahren zwei Skeltte mit Motorrädern durch die Gegend. Fragt das eine: "Wieso hast du denn dein Grabstein mit?" 
"Man muß sich doch ausweisen können, falls die uns anhalten."


----------



## bobby (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie nennt man springende Pilze noch?
 Jumpingnons.


Was ist braun und sitzt hinter Gittern?
 Eine Knastanie.



Wie wurde das Jodeln erfunden? Zwei Chinesen waren auf einer Bergtour.  Da fiel dem einen das Radio runter. Sagte der andere: "Holdudiladio!"


----------



## computertod (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was haben Polizisten und Schnittlauch gemeinsam?






Außen Grün, innen Hohl.


----------



## Tobucu (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Außen grün, innen hohl und treten immer gebündelt auf.


----------



## bobby (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen zwei Kerkermeister zusammen: "Und wieviele hast Du in Deinem Kerker?"
"Drei und ein paar Zerquetschte!" 



Zwei Bestatter unterhalten sich. Fragt der eine: "Wie läuft's denn so?"
Darauf der andere: "Nicht schlecht. Letzte Woche zwei Erdbestattungen, zwei Feuerbestattungen und zwei Kompostierungen."
"Kompostierungen?"
"Ja, die Grünen kommen so langsam in die Jahre."


----------



## Tobucu (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Begegnen sich zwei Cowbows. Der eine:" Ich hab gestern deinen Bruder getroffen."
Der andere:" Schön, und wo?"
"Genau zwischen die Augen."


----------



## bobby (4. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Treffen sich ein Fisch und eine Semmel. Sagt die Semmel: "Was soll´n wir tun, Fisch?" Sagt der Fisch: "Is ma Wurscht, Semmel!"


Was ist gelb und hüpft durch den Wald?
Postfrosch!


----------



## Tobucu (7. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

"Papa wie stellt man bei Igeln eigentlich das Geschlecht fest?"
" Ähm,also das Männlein hat ein Stachel mehr."


----------



## Hardwell (7. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sitzen zwei muffins im backofen sagt der eine muffin du wirst ja schon langsam braun sagt dass andere muffin wow ein sprechendes muffin!


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ein autofahrer überfährt ein huhn, bleibt stehen und geht zum bauern, dem die hühner gehören!

läutet der fahrer bei der tüt, der bauer macht auf, sagt der auto fahrer : entschuldigung, ich glaub das war ihn huhn!

daraufhind er bauer : unmöglich, so flache hab ich nicht!


treffen sich zwei kasperl und der eine kommt nicht^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Bauer kaufte sicht ein Pferd. Nach einem Monat wurde das Pferd krank. 

Der Bauer holte einen Tierarzt. Dieser untersuchte das Tier und meinte: "Das Pferd hat sich mit einem gefährlichen Virus infiziert. Hier die Medizin, die Sie ihm 3 Tage lang verabreichen sollen. Danach komme ich und untersuche es noch mal. Wenn das Pferd immer noch krank ist, müssen wir das Tier einschläfern. 

Dieses Gespräch hat eine Sau mitgehört, die im gleichen Stall wohnte. 

Nach dem ersten Tag war das Pferd immer noch krank. 
Die Sau kam zu ihm und meinte: "Mein Freund, bemühe Dich, steh auf!". 

Am zweiten Tag das Gleiche - die Sau hat versucht, das kranke Pferd zu 
überzeugen: "Komm, steh auf, sonst musst du sterben!".
Am dritten Tag wurde die Medizin erneut verabreicht, jedoch wieder erfolglos. Der Tierarzt meinte dann: "Wir haben keine Wahl, das Pferd muss eingeschläfert werden, sonst infizieren sich noch andere Tiere". 

Die Sau hat alles gehört, rannte zum Pferd und schrie: "Komm doch, steh auf, der Tierarzt ist da, jetzt oder nie!!!". 

Plötzlich stand das Pferd auf und lief aus dem Stall. Der Bauer war außer sich vor Freude: "Was für ein Wunder! Das müssen wir feiern! Lass uns die Sau schlachten und heute ein Grillfest veranstalten!!! 

Die Moral: 

Misch Dich nie in die Sachen ein, die Dich nichts angehen!


----------



## Tobucu (9. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Autofahrer auf der A1 unterwegs. Verkehrsfunk im Radio: "Falschfahrer unterwegs auf der A1."
Autofahrer: "Einer. Hunderte!"


----------



## Hardwell (10. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist der unterschied zwischen holz und beamten?


holz arbeitet!


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer willigen Blondine und einen PC ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wenn du hier die Antwort suchst dann bleib beim PC


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

RATE MAL WER ICH BIN?

Ich bin ungefähr 20 cm lang.
Meine Funktion wird von beiden Geschlechtern
genossen. Normalerweise findet man mich
hängend,
oder lose bäumelnd, immer bereit
für sofortige Aktion. Ich schmücke mich
mit einem Büschel kleiner Haare an einem
Ende.
Bei Gebrauch werde ich manchmal langsam
manchmal
schnell, in eine warme, fleischige
und feuchte Öffnung geschoben. Dort werde
ich hinein gestoßen und wieder herausgezogen

immer und immer wieder, viele male in Folge,

oft schnell und begleitet von windenden
Körperbewegungen.Wenn ich schließlich
herausgezogen werde, hinterlasse ich eine
saftige,schaumige, klebrige weiße Substanz,
von der etwas von der Außenseite der
Öffnung und etwas von meinem langen
glänzenden Schaft abgewischt werden muß.

Wer bin ich???
Wie du wahrscheinlich schon erraten
hast.........



Spoiler



eine Zahnbürste!!


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (20. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bei uns im Geschichtsunterricht:
Schüler: Leg die Bombe! Leg die Bombe!
Lehrer: Wenn du eine Bombe legen willst bist du bei mir im falschen Unterricht.

die situation gabs auch noch:
*CT win*
Die eine Seite: "JAAAA!!!"
Die andere Seite: "NEIIIN!!!"


----------



## Tobucu (25. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen zwei Nutten durch Mainz.
Meint die eine "Mainz ist ein Drecksloch."
Die Andere "Ja, Mein`s auch."


----------



## longtom (25. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gehen 4 Schnecken über die Straße sagt die erste ,da kommt ein LAST "knack" WO "knack" DA "Knack knack"


----------



## exoRR (25. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Angetrunken ist rausgeschmissenes Geld^^


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. September 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was liegt im Graben und ist gelb? - Ein toter Pommes.

Sitzen zwei U-Boote im Kino. Da kommt ein Panzer herein. Sagt das eine U-Boot zum anderen: 'So ein Quatsch! Ein Panzer im Kino!'

Gehen zwei Doofe ueber die Strasse. Sagt der eine: 'Ey, lass mich auch mal in die Mitte!'

Was ist gruen und rennt durch den Wald? - Ein Rudel Gurken!
Was ist daran falsch? Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fährt ein Opa mit der U-Bahn und stiert die ganze Zeit einen Punker mit einer roten Kammfrisur an.
Plötzlich reicht es dem Punker und er schreit den Opa an:
"Hey Alter, hast Du in Deiner Jugend nie eine Sünde begangen?"
Sagt der Opa: "Ja natürlich. Ich habe in meiner Jugend Hühner gefickt. Jetzt überlege ich die ganze Zeit, ob Du mein Sohn sein könntest."


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich stehe in der Schlange vor der Kasse, als mir eine scharfe Blondine die etwas weiter hinten steht, freundlich zuwinkt und mich anlächelt.

Ich kann es nicht fassen, dass so ein Blickfang mir zuwinkt und obwohl sie mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann ich dennoch nicht sagen von wo ich sie kenne. Dennoch frage ich sie: "Entschuldigung, kennen wir uns?"

Sie erwidert: "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke sie müssten der Vater einer meiner Kinder sein!"

Ich erinnerte mich zurück an das aller einzige mal als ich untreu war, da kam es mir wie schuppen vor den Augen runter:

"Um Gottes Willen! Bist Du diese Stripperin, die ich an meinem Polterabend am Tischfussballtisch vor den Augen meiner Kumpel genommen habe, während Deine Kollegin mich mit nasser Sellerie auspeitschte und mir eine Gurke in den Arsch schob?"

"Nein" erwidert sie kalt. "Ich bin die Klassenlehrerin von ihrem Sohn."


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Interessant was dir so alles im Supermarkt passiert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

shit


----------



## d b (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht ein Teddy um die Ecke, Fritz hat auch 'nen Snickers!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> Interessant was dir so alles im Supermarkt passiert



 

Ziemlich geschmackslos eig


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich stehe in der Schlange vor der Kasse, als mir eine scharfe Blondine die etwas weiter hinten steht, freundlich zuwinkt und mich anlächelt.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht fassen, dass so ein Blickfang mir zuwinkt und obwohl sie mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann ich dennoch nicht sagen von wo ich sie kenne. Dennoch frage ich sie: "Entschuldigung, kennen wir uns?"
> 
> ...


----------



## bobby (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Saarländer zu Wetten Dass? Er bietet Thomas folgende Wette an: Wetten Dass ich es schaffe mit meiner Zahnbürste innerhalb von 10 Minuten 25 Pfälzer zu erschlagen. Meint Thomas: "Das ist eine sehr gute Wette. Aber was machen Sie wenn es nicht klappt?" Sagt der Saarländer: "Dann nehme ich einen Spaten."


----------



## herethic (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Will ein Neutron in die Disko gehen.Am Eingang steht ein Türsteher und sagt:"Sorry geschlossene Geselschafft nur für geladene Gäste".

©Fallout 3


----------



## axel25 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Autsch, ein Physiker und Chemiker-Witz .


----------



## FreshStyleZ (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ders gut


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was will ein neutron auch in der disco? der kann weder mit frauen noch männern was anfangen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wo ist der witz ? weder männer noch frauen haben eine ladung...


----------



## guna7 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Männer schon! 

Da scheint einer was nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Dunzen (16. Oktober 2010)

Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke, fällt um.....

VORSICHt Rauchen kann die Zigarrete verkürzen!

Wo war die Frau als Gott die Inteligenz verteilt hat??? Im Keller Bier holen....


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Witz des Tages -> Triplepost?


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hat bestimmt gedacht, dass dadurch sein Postcount höher wird


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



guna7 schrieb:


> Männer schon!
> 
> Da scheint einer was nicht verstanden zu haben.



Meine Betonung lag hierbei auf Ladung.. also bitte^^


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

für alle die meinen post nicht verstanden haben: neutros oder ähnlich werden auch schonmal menschen genannt die weder noch sind.. also wenn das jetzt keiner versteht.


----------



## der Türke (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Sash schrieb:


> für alle die meinen post nicht verstanden haben: neutros oder ähnlich werden auch schonmal menschen genannt die weder noch sind.. also wenn das jetzt keiner versteht.




nö welcher normale Mensch mit ansatzweise verstand, nennt Menschen bitte Neutros....?


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

oh man.. umgangssprache für leute die weder männchen noch weibchen sind, die gibts.. ist jetzt kein wort was in dem zusammenhang im duden steht, halt einfach umgangssprache.


----------



## shila92 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Du meinst bestimmt *Neutrum* oder?


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



StormraidR schrieb:


> wo ist der witz ? weder männer noch frauen haben eine ladung...




meine worte


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



shila92 schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt *Neutrum* oder?


 richtig, nur das einige halt auch neutro dazu sagen. ist jetzt auslegungssache und eigentlich total egal. nur das die meisten das nicht verstehen...


----------



## Tobucu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sitzen ein Mann Und eine Frau im Zugabteil. Sie liest eine Frauenzeitschrift. Er fragt was sie interessantes liest. Sie: "Hier steht die Polen haben den längsten und Indianer können am längsten." Er: "Ach, ich hab mich ja noch garnicht vorgestellt Kowslosky,  Winnetou Kowslosky."


----------



## thecroatien (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Sitzen ein Mann Und eine Frau im Zugabteil. Sie liest eine Frauenzeitschrift. Er fragt was sie interessantes liest. Sie: "Hier steht die Polen haben den längsten und Indianer können am längsten." Er: "Ach, ich hab mich ja noch garnicht vorgestellt Kowslosky,  Winnetou Kowslosky."




kenne ich etwas anders.

Sie sagt die Polen seien die besten liebhaber, und die Indianer hätten den längsten.

So passt dann auch der Vorname;-D


----------



## Tobucu (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was macht ein schwuler Wurm im Salat?
Er wirft die Schnecken raus.


----------



## herethic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Unterhalten sich 2 Freundinnen: "Was möchtest Du bei gutem Sex nie hören ?" "Hallo Schatz, ich bin zu Hause !"


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

er: ich sag doch du sollst mich nicht auf der arbeit anrufen!
sie: aber du sagtest auch ich solle dir sagen wenn ich einen orgasmus hatte..


----------



## longtom (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bauernweisheiten !

Stirbt der Bauer im Oktober braucht er im Winter kein Pulover !


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Bauernweisheiten:

Frierts den Bauern drunt am Schuh, steht er in der Tiefkühltruh.


----------



## Tobucu (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer ostfriesichen Hochzeit und einer ostfriesichen Beerdigung?
Bei der Beerdigung ist ein Besoffener weniger.


----------



## longtom (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Häuptling und Sohn im Gespräch :

Sohn : Vater warum heißt mein Bruder Pferdesattel ? 
Vater : Weil er im Pferdesattel gezeugt wurde ! 

Sohn: Warum heißt meine Schwester Morgenröte ?
Vater : weil sie in der Morgenröte gezeugt wurde ! 

Vater : Hast du noch eine Frage Geplatzter Gummi ?


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

^^ich kenn das mit tropi..


----------



## longtom (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Grundschule 4 Klasse : 

Lehrer : Ja Max du Rauchst ja mit deinen 11 Jahren schon , wie lange Rauchst du denn schon ? 
Max : Seit meinem ersten Geschlechtsverkehr !

Lehrer : Ja Max sowas wann war denn der ? 
Max : Das kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen da war ich so Besoffen !


----------



## Tobucu (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hatte 6 jahre keinen Sex, Alkohol und Zigaretten. Dann wurde ich Eingeschult


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kürzlich in Geschichte:

Fragt der Lehrer in die Klasse: Wer hat den zweiten Weltkrieg gewonnen? 

<<<<< Counter Terorrist win >>>>>

Lehrer: Nein die haben nicht gewonnen. Das nächste mal bitte aufzeigen.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Kürzlich in Geschichte:
> 
> Fragt der Lehrer in die Klasse: Wer hat den zweiten Weltkrieg gewonnen?
> 
> ...



















...













NOT!


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gerade gefunden:
YouTube - Die besten Chuck Norris Witze


----------



## Namaker (1. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Namaker schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?


Die ente ist gelb und. Ja so siehts aus!

"Ich liebe meinen Job, es ist nur die Arbeit die ich hasse!"


----------



## Zocker123 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sagt ein Leprakranker beim Sex ?
Lass mal stecken!


Was macht ein Leprakranker beim Boxen? 
Er lässt die Fäuste fliegen! 


Ein Mann mit 3 Haaren beim Friseur: "Ein Haar nach rechts, eins nach links und den Rest bitte wild durcheinander!"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Zocker123 schrieb:


> Was sagt ein Leprakranker beim Sex ?
> Lass mal stecken!
> 
> 
> ...




also ich muss lachen


----------



## computertod (6. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Endlich was BRAUCHBARES für die AUFKLÄRUNG!
Gut aufgepasst: So ist das also!!!!!!!!!

Der weibliche Körper gleicht einem Mehrfamilienhaus.
Unten wohnen die Löchels, in der Mitte die Bäuchels und oben
wohnen die Brüstels.
Löchels bekommen öfters mal Besuch -
manchmal kommen Schwänzels und manchmal kommen Rots.
Wenn Rots da sind kommen Schwänzels meist
nicht, weil sich beide nicht vertragen.
Wenn Rots fort sind kommen Schwänzels wieder.
Einmal sind Schwänzels zu lang geblieben, da
waren Rots böse und sind nicht mehr gekommen.
Darauf haben Bäuchels einen Balkon gebaut
und Brüstels konnten nicht mehr zu Löchels
hinunter gucken und haben deshalb einen Prozeß angestrebt.
Dieser dauerte neun Monate und Brüstels haben gewonnen.
Bäuchels mußten den Balkon wieder abbauen.
Als dies geschehen war, gab es wieder Ruhe
im Haus. Schwänzels und Rots kommen jetzt
wieder regelmäßig und abwechselnd bei Löchels zu
Besuch. Schwänzels kommen aber öfters wie
Rots, weil es ihnen bei Löchels am besten gefällt.
Manchmal besuchen Schwänzels auch Ärschels
am Hintereingang und Mündels unterm Dach, vor
allem in der Zeit wenn Rots bei Löchels sind.
Bei Löchels wird auch öfter mal der Rasen
gemäht, weil Sie Mündels sehr gern haben und
Mündels auf gepflegten Rasen stehn.
Übrigens, wenn Schwänzels vorbei kommen sind auch
immer Säckels mit dabei und Händels vom
Nachbarhaus schauen auch mal ab und zu bei
Löchels und Brüstels vorbei, gell.


Eine Mutter hatte drei Töchter und bei ihren Hochzeiten ersuchte sie die drei, sie nach der Hochzeitsnacht anzurufen und ihr diskret mitzuteilen, wie sich ihre Männer im Bett denn anstellen.
Die erste sagte: "Es war wie Maxwell Kaffee". Die Mutter war etwas verwirrt, bis sie eine Maxwell Kaffee Werbung sah, mit dem Spruch: "Zufriedenheit bis zum letzten Tropfen"
Da war die Mutter zufrieden.
Dann meldete sich die zweite Tochter. Bei ihrem Anruf flüsterte sie nur: "Rothmans".
Also suchte die Mutter nach einer Rothmans Annonce. Sie fand eine mit dem Werbespruch: "Live Life King Size"... Und die Mutter war abermals zufrieden.
Schlussendlich heiratete auch die dritte ihrer Töchter. Nach einer Woche rief sie an und murmelte bloß: "British Airways"...
Die Mutter sah alle Illustrierten durch und fand dann endlich eine Anzeige der Fluglinie. Als sie den Spruch las, schrie sie bloß: "Oh, mein Gott!!!"
"VIERMAL TÄGLICH - SIEBEN TAGE DIE WOCHE - BEIDE RICHTUNGEN!“


----------



## Pagz (6. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie nennt man Laub im Urwald?

Lösung: Urlaub

ja der war schlecht und dumm, also genau passend


----------



## joraku (7. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Des Sportlehrers letzter Satz: "Alle Speere zu mir!"


----------



## herethic (7. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Let me google that for you


----------



## longtom (8. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte eines Sprengstoffexperten : "Wat´n dat fürn Draht ?"


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Let me google that for you







Wenn nur der kleine Bonaparte nicht gewesen wäre, würde da wohl 100% stimmen


----------



## Tobucu (8. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Letzten Worte eines Beifahrers: "Rechts ist Frei."


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte eines Piloten: Was ist das fürn Berg!


----------



## der Türke (9. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte eines Mafia Bosses

Ja, ich will noch mehr vom Nachtisch.


----------



## herethic (15. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Nahrung braucht 7 Sekunden, um vom Mund in den Magen zu gelangen.
Ein menschliches Haar kann eine Last von 3 Kg tragen.
Die Länge des P.enis ist die dreifache Länge das Daumens.
Der Oberschenkelknochen hat die Härte Betons.
Das Herz einer Frau schlägt schneller als das einen Mannes.
Frauen blinzeln doppelt so oft wie Männer.
Menschen benötigen 300 Muskeln, um die Balance zu halten, wenn sie stehen.

Eine Frau liest den gesamten Text.
Ein Mann schaut immer noch auf seinen Daumen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hat Morgenstund Gold im Mund? Wenn ja wieviel


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> Ein Mann schaut immer noch auf seinen Daumen.


Kommt aber hin.


----------



## exoRR (16. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

nee, kommt nicht hin. ich hab eindeutig einen zu langen daumen  weil mein benutzerbild sagt ja schon alles^^


----------



## Pikus (16. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> Die Länge des P.enis ist die dreifache Länge das Daumens.
> [...]
> Ein Mann schaut immer noch auf seinen Daumen.



Öhm... ertappt


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Am ersten Schultag in einer amerikanischen Highschool stellt die Klassenlehrerin der Klasse einen neuen Mitschüler vor, Sakiro Suzuki aus Japan.

Die Stunde beginnt. Die Klassenlehrerin fragt: 'Mal sehen, wer die amerikanische Kulturgeschichte beherrscht; wer hat gesagt: 'Gebt mir die Freiheit oder den Tod'?'*

Mäuschenstill in der Klasse, nur Suzuki hebt die Hand: 'Patrick Henry 1775 in Philadelphia.'
'Sehr gut, Suzuki. Und wer hat gesagt: 'Der Staat ist das Volk, das Volk darf nicht untergehen'?'
Suzuki steht auf: 'Abraham Lincoln 1863 in Washington.'*

Die Klassenlehrerin schaut auf ihre Schüler und sagt: 'Schämt euch, Suzuki ist Japaner und kennt die amerikanische Geschichte besser als ihr!'*

Man hört eine leise Stimme aus dem Hintergrund: 'Leckt mich am Arsch , ihr Scheissjapaner!'

'Wer hat das gesagt?', ruft die Lehrerin.
Suzuki hebt die Hand und ohne zu warten sagt er: 'General McArthur 1942 in Guadalcanal, und Lee Iacocca 1982 bei der Hauptversammlung von Chrysler.'

Die Klasse ist superstill, nur von hinten hört man ein 'Ich muss gleich kotzen'.
Die Lehrerin schreit: 'Wer war das?'
Suzuki antwortet: 'George Bush senior zum japanischen Premierminister Tanaka
1991 während des Mittagessens, Tokio 1991.'*

Einer der Schüler steht auf und ruft sauer: 'Blas mir einen!'
Die Lehrerin aufgebracht: 'Jetzt ist Schluss! Wer war das jetzt?'
Suzuki ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken: 'Bill Clinton zu Monica Levinsky, 1997 in Washington, Oval Office des Weißen Hauses.'

Ein anderer Schüler steht auf und schreit, 'Suzuki ist ein Stück *******!'
Und Suzuki: 'Valentino Rossi in Rio beim Grand-Prix-Motorradrennen in Brasilien 2002.'

Die Klasse verfällt in Hysterie, die Lehrerin fällt in Ohnmacht, die Tür geht auf und der Direktor kommt herein:
'*******, ich habe noch nie so ein Durcheinander gesehen.'

Suzuki: ' Angela Merkel zu Finanzminister Schäuble bei der Vorlage des Haushalts, Berlin 2010 '


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Haustechnik
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die amerikanische Post hat die Verdienste von Bill Gates gewürdigt:
Sein Gesicht ziert nun eine Briefmarke. Im täglichen Betrieb zeigte sich jedoch,
dass diese Briefmarke nicht auf den Briefen hielt.
Die eingesetzte Untersuchungskommission kam nach wenigen Monaten zu folgendem Ergebnis:
Die Briefmarke ist völlig korrekt.
Der Kleber ist ebenfalls nicht zu beanstanden.
Die Kunden spucken nur auf die falsche Seite...


----------



## Hansaplast (17. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

-------


----------



## Dashquide (18. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> -------



lol ob der durchkommen würde? XD


----------



## Dashquide (18. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

den hab ich von nem türken gehört...

Ein tragisches erdbeeben in der türkei 500.000 tote.
Die EU schikt Hilfsgüter ,
Georgien  Medikamente
Romänien Nahrungsmittel
und Deutschland 500.000 türken


----------



## Dustin91 (22. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Motorradfahren ???

Samstagmorgens bin ich sehr früh aufgestanden!

Da es ziemlich kühl war, nahm ich meine lange Unterwäsche aus dem

Schrank, zog mich leise an, nahm meinen Helm und meine Lederjacke, schlich

mich leise in die Garage, schob mein Motorrad hinaus und fuhr los.

Plötzlich begann es strömend zu regnen, Regen, der gemischt mit

Schnee war und einem Wind mit bis zu 75 km/h.

Also fuhr ich wieder in die Garage, stellte das Radio an und hörte,

dass das Wetter den ganzen Tag so schlecht bleiben sollte.

So ging ich zurück ins Haus, zog mich leise wieder aus und legte

mich wieder ins Bett.

Dann kuschelte ich mich von hinten an den Rücken meiner Frau,

diesmal jedoch mit anderen Gedanken, und sagte leise:

" Das Wetter draußen ist furchtbar."

Ganz verschlafen antwortete sie:





"Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber bei diesem scheiß Wetter
ist mein Mann mit dem Motorrad unterwegs..........."


----------



## nyso (22. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Boah, ein Albtraum


----------



## Dustin91 (22. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Schwuler, der in einer Gurkenfabrik arbeitet, klagt bei seinem Psychiater:
Seit Wochen bin ich von dem Gedanken besessen, mein Geschlechtsteil in den Gurkenschneider zu stecken. Ich träumte davon, dann konnte ich nicht
mehr schlafen. In der Gurkenfabrik konnte ich mich auf nichts mehr konzentrieren. Ich dachte immer nur an das eine.....

Gestern habe ich es getan!!!

Mein Gott, stöhnt der Psychiater. Und was geschah?

Mir wurde sofort gekündigt.

Und der Gurkenschneider, ist der kaputt?

Nein, der ist auch gleich entlassen worden.


----------



## Hansaplast (25. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mann beim Psychiater.

- Herr Doktor, ich liebe mein Pferd.
- Das kann schon mal passieren, dass man zu Haustieren ein sehr enges Verhältnis bekommt.
- Aber ich habe Sex mit ihm.
- Interessant. Ist es ein Hengst oder eine Stute.
- Eine Stute natürlich, Herr Doktor. Ich bin ja kein Perverser.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ein Schwuler, der in einer Gurkenfabrik arbeitet, klagt bei seinem Psychiater:
> Seit Wochen bin ich von dem Gedanken besessen, mein Geschlechtsteil in den Gurkenschneider zu stecken. Ich träumte davon, dann konnte ich nicht
> mehr schlafen. In der Gurkenfabrik konnte ich mich auf nichts mehr konzentrieren. Ich dachte immer nur an das eine.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. November 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

unlogische, dumme witze bekomme ich ständig von dem kind eines verwandten erzählt. die witze sind so beschissen das ich das kind am liebsten anspucken und ihm ne backpfeife geben würde aber nein... 

das kind wird auch noch von allen familienmitgliedern derart in den himmel gelobt das es irgendwann selbstmord begehen wird wenn es feststellt das es weder hübsch noch intelligent noch verdammt noch mal witzig ist


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fährt ein U-Boot in der Wüste, blinkt links, fährt rechts. Kommt eine Kugel vorbei und fällt um. Jetzt die Frage: Wie viele Brötchen passen in eine Hundehütte? Gar keine, weil ein Fahrrad hat nur eine Tür

Ich glaub der trift das Thema des Threads ziemlich genau


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Fester schrieb:


> Zwei Zwergwüchsige kommen in die Kneipe und bestellen "zwei Kurze"
> sagt der Wirt: das seh ich, was wollt ihr trinken?



mit genügend Glühwein kommt der astrein


----------



## SebastiNator9 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist süß und schwingt von Liane zu Liane?


-->Tarzipan

ich könnt mich immer wieder totlachen, sogar wenn ich ihn mir selbst erzähl


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist nen Boomerang, der nich zurück kommt?

Nen Stock


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

1.Schultag:

Die neue Lehrerin möchte sich natürlich
gleich bei Ihren Schülern beliebt machen und
erzählt, dass sie total auf Hip Hop steht.

Sie fragt wer noch gerne Hip Hop hört.

Fast alle Arme gehen nach oben, nur ein
Mädchen in der letzten Reihe meldet sich
nicht.

Die Lehrerin fragt: "Warum meldest du
dich denn nicht?"

"Weil ich keinen Hip Hop mag."
sagt
sie.

"Und welche Musik magst du?"

"Hard Rock."

"Ja um Himmels Willen, warum denn
ausgerechnet Hard Rock?"

"Nun ja, mein Papa ist Lead Gitarrist
einer Rockband, meine Mama ist
Backroundsängerin und beide haben sich beim
Guns N'Roses Konzert kennengelernt. Ich
bin während Rock am Ring gezeugt worden und
somit hör ich eben auch Hard Rock."

Da sagt die Lehrerin: "Aber Kind, man
muss doch nicht alles nachmachen was die
Eltern machen. Stell dir mal vor deine Mama
wäre Prostituierte und dein Papa ein
alkoholabhängiger Assi. Was wäre denn
dann?"

"Naja gut, DANN würde ich
wahrscheinlich
auch
Hip Hop hören..."                 




Ein Rocker ist vor 10 Jahren auf einer
einsamen Insel gestrandet
Eines schönen Tages steht er am Strand und
schaut aufs Meer.
Auf einmal sieht er, wie etwas auf die Insel
zu schwimmt.
Er denkt sich, ein Boot kann es nicht sein,
zu klein. Also wartet er weiter.
Irgendwann kommt eine wunderschöne Taucherin
aus dem Wasser gestiegen
Der Neoprenanzug schmiegt sich eng an ihre
traumhafte Figur.
Der Rocker ist absolut baff.

Da fragt ihn die Taucherin:
"Wann hast du zuletzt eine Zigarette
geraucht?"
Der Rocker: "Vor 10 Jahren, bevor ich
hier gestrandet bin."
Die Taucherin macht an ihrem Taucheranzug
eine Tasche auf
und holt eine Zigarette heraus und gibt sie
dem Rocker.
Dieser zündet sie an, nimmt einen tiefen Zug
und sagt: "Aaahh, tut das gut."

Die Taucherin fragt ihn:
"Wann hast du zuletzt einen Schluck
Alkohol getrunken?"
Der Rocker: "Vor 10 Jahren, bevor ich
hier gestrandet bin."
Die Taucherin greift in eine anderen Tasche
an ihrem Taucheranzug,
holt einen Flachmann heraus und gibt ihn dem
Rocker.
Dieser nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck und
meint: "Aaahh, tut das gut."
Die Taucherin macht den Reisverschluss von
ihrem Neoprenanzug auf
und zwei riesige, feste, wohlgeformte Brüste
springen heraus.

Die Taucherin fragt ihn:
"Wann hast du das
letzte Mal so richtig
deinen Spass gehabt?"

Der Rocker:
Ach komm, jetzt sag bloss, du hast ein
Motorrad dabei !


----------



## Mopedcruiser (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Heut aus dem Englischunterricht:

first aid kiD


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Felix Magath macht ein Praktikum bei Borussia Dortmund.
Während eines Vortrages von Jürgen Klopp fragt er ihn:
"Herr Klopp, Sie führen so einen erfolgreichen Klub, können Sie mir nicht ein paar Tipps geben?"
Klopp sagt: "Nun ja, das wichtigste ist, sich mit intelligenten Menschen zu umgeben."
Magath runzelt die Stirn und antwortet: "Aber woher soll ich denn wissen, welche Leute wirklich intelligent sind?"
Jürgen Klopp nimmt einen kleinen Schluck Kaffee und sagt: "Das ist einfach.
Sie müssen sie ein kleines Rätsel lösen lassen."
Er lässt Nuri Sahin ins Büro kommen. Sahin tritt herein und fragt:
"Was kann ich für Sie tun?"
Klopp lächelt und spricht: "Nuri, beantworte mir bitte folgende Frage:
Dein Vater und deine Mutter haben ein Kind. Es ist nicht dein Bruder und nicht deine Schwester. Wer ist es?"
Ohne einen Moment nachzudenken antwortet er: "Das muss dann wohl ich selbst sein."
Jürgen Klopp lächelt und sagt: "Sehr gut, danke. Sehen Sie, Herr Magath, Nuri Sahin kann das Rätsel lösen. Aber können das Ihre Leute auch?"

Zurück in Gelsenkirchen ist der Schalke-Trainer ziemlich verwirrt. Er ruft den Manuel Neuer zu sich. "Hey Manuel, beantworte mir doch mal folgende
Frage:
Dein Vater und deine Mutter haben ein Kind. Es ist nicht dein Bruder und nicht deine Schwester. Wer ist es?"
Neuer guckt verwirrt und sagt: "Hmmm, ich bin nicht sicher. Trainer lass mich darüber nachdenken."
Daraufhin läuft er zu allen Beratern, aber keiner kann ihm helfen.
Schließlich endet er im Männerklo und bemerkt Hans Sarpeis Schuhe in der Kabine neben ihm.
Er ruft zu ihm rüber: "Hey Hans, beantworte mir mal eine Frage: Dein Vater und deine Mutter haben ein Kind. Es ist nicht dein Bruder und nicht deine Schwester. Wer ist es?"
Sarpei ruft zurück: "Hey, das ist einfach. Das bin ich!"
Manuel Neuer lächelt und ruft zurück: "Super, danke!"
Daraufhin geht er zurück zu Magath und berichtet ihm stolz, dass er die Lösung gefunden hat:
"Endlich habe ich die Antwort - es ist Hans Sarpei!"
Wütend steht Magath auf, geht auf Manuel Neuer zu und schreit ihm ins
Gesicht:

"Nein, du Trottel, es ist Nuri Sahin!".


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist ein Einarmiger beim Kartenspielen?

Mischen Impossible 

Ich hab so gelacht


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gedicht der Frau:

Müde bin ich, geh zur Ruh,
mache meine Augen zu.
Lieber Nikolaus bevor ich schlaf,
bitte ich Dich noch um was.
Schick mir mal ‘nen netten Mann,
der auch wirklich alles kann.
Der mir Komplimente macht,
nicht über meinen Hintern lacht,
mich stets nur auf Händen trägt,
sich Geburtstage einprägt,
Sex nur will, wenn ich grad mag
und mich liebt wie am ersten Tag.
Soll die Füße mir massieren
und mich schick zum Essen führen.
Er soll treu und zärtlich sein
und mein bester Freund obendrein.




Gedicht des Mannes:

Lieber Nikolaus ,
schicke mir eine taubstumme Nymphomanin, die einen Getränkehandel besitzt und Jahreskarten fürs Stadion.

P.S. Es ist mir scheißegal, dass sich das nicht reimt!


----------



## SebastiNator9 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mami Mami - ich will noch mehr von dem Pudding!

Mutter: Geduld! So schnell eitert Opas Knie auch wieder nicht!!


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Mami Mami, warum rennt Papa so im Zick Zack?

Mutter: Halts Maul und lad nach!!!


----------



## SebastiNator9 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hast du schon gepostet 
deshalb ist mir mei nWitz auch wider eingefallen^^


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Oh, ich vergas


----------



## SebastiNator9 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

vergaß mit -ß-  ...oder doch s?

ach egal
 jetzt mal ein leicht rassistischer Witz, solange man weiß, dass Ich es nicht so meine, und Dunkelhäutige voll und ganz toleriere, ist er nicht fies, sondern nur lustig
(zumindest find ich ihn lustig^^):



Was machen ein schwarzer mann und ne schwarze Frau im Bett? ---  ein NIGGERCHEN


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Dank meines Avatars darf ich da jetzt breit grinsen

Den muss ich mir merken, ist ein perfekter Witz um die Weihnachtsfeiern mit der Familie zu sprengen


----------



## SebastiNator9 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich glaub so ein ähnliches Bild, wie du als Avatar hast, war in meinem Englisch-Buch für die 8te Klasse 

Ich fands schon damals genial!

--RASSISTEN RAUS AUS DEUTSCHLAND! (aber lasst bitte eure Witze hier)--

EDIT: Rassisten und Nazis raus, klar. Aber wohin? Nach Polen? Dann wären sie ja selber Ausländer und müssten sich selber hassen, weil sie den anderen "die jobs wegnehmen". Und wenn ich alle Rassisten hasse, bin ich hdann auch ein Rassist? Und wenn sie dann ja Polen sind, bin ich dann auch noch Ausländerfeind? OMG


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

die 3 dünnsten Bücher der Welt :
1. das große Buch der amerikanischen Kultur
2. Geheimnisse der englischen Küche
3. italienische Heldensagen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> die 3 dünnsten Bücher der Welt :
> 1. das große Buch der amerikanischen Kultur
> 2. Geheimnisse der englischen Küche
> 3. italienische Heldensagen



hahah der is geil


----------



## herethic (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

FAIL

Bald mehr als sieben Millionen Menschen auf der Erde | tagesschau.de


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter ist farbenblind und spielt Gameboy Colour


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ey keine deine Mudda Witze!

...Deine Mudda war schon als kleiner Junge häßlich.....


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sag mal deine mudda die schuldet mit 50€, mir ist der sprit ausgegangen als ich sie umfahren mußte.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hört auf mit den Mutter-Witzen, dann lass ich eure aus dem Keller


----------



## herethic (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudda steht vor KiK und schreit, nur ich bin billiger!


----------



## Pikus (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn deine mudda am strand liegt singen die wale "we are family"


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudder hat nur ein Bein und sagt : " Tunnel mich! "


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudder ist so dumm, die sitzt aufm Fernseher und schaut Sofa


----------



## herethic (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter nennt dich Hurensohn.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine mudda.. gürtellänge gleich äquator..


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudder ist so fett,:

- sie hat die Blutgruppe Nutella
- sie bleibt beim springen in der Luft stecken


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mudda...

- Arbeitet in einer Dönerbude und dreht sich...
-Stellt sich jeden morgen vor den Kindergarten und runft:,, Der stärkste kann jetzt rauskommen"
-prügelt sich mit den Enten im Park um das Brot


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wieviele Leute waren auf der Love-Parade? 500.000 und 'n paar Zerquetschte.^^


----------



## Ahab (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

McDonalds hat angerufen, deine Mudda steckt schon wieder besoffen inner Rutsche fest.


----------



## Skaos (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

... wirft Tomaten auf den Boden und schreit: "Los Picachu!!", hammer nu alle durch?? 


Ach ja und: Dein Stammbaum isn Kreis..


----------



## Happyplace4190 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hab neulich den DJ angerufen aber hat er hat aufgelegt.


----------



## ys8008000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Also wenn jemand nicht über geschmacklosigkeit lachen kann, nicht lesen! 
 

Also ich muss peinlicherweise dazu sagen, dass diese Geschichte sich wirklich so zugetragen hat: 



Spoiler



Ich war in der zehten Klasse der Realschule und wir haben eine Klassenfahrt in ein nahegelgenes ehemaliges Konzentrationslager gemacht (Natzweiler/Struthof im Elsas). Nun wir liefen über das Gelände besichtigten die Zellen, den Galgen und eben auch eine Offiziersbarracke, in der ein paar Relikte aus der NS Zeit sowie Texte ausgestellt waren. Wir geschlosen als Klasse da rein, allerdings brauchten manche eben länger als andere... So wartete der Großteil der Klasse am Ausgang der Barracke, aber eben schon drausen, so das man nicht sehen konnte, wer noch alles fehlte. Klassenlehrer zählt durch, hmm komisch da fehlen jetzt aber noch 5 Leute (in unsere Klasse waren 33 SchülerInnen). Ich stehe etwas abseites und sagte, ich frage mich heute noch was mich geritten hat, tja Herr [XYZ] sein sie doch froh, 15% Verlust im Konzentrationslager ist doch kein schlechter Schnitt! Alle sahen mich an und unterdrückten ihr lachen... Man hätte die Luft schneiden können. Bis mein Lehrer meinte: [Mein Name], der Witz war echt gut, nur es ist einach der falsche Zeitpunkt gewesen...

Ich bin dem Lehrer heute noch dankbar, dass er es imi nicht übel genommen hat... Naja auf der Abschlussfahrt fing er an uns doppelt zu zählen um 1 Uhr Nachts am Alexnaderplatz... woran das lag?


----------



## der Türke (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand nicht über geschmacklosigkeit lachen kann, nicht lesen!
> 
> 
> Also ich muss peinlicherweise dazu sagen, dass diese Geschichte sich wirklich so zugetragen hat:
> ...



In diesem Gesamten Thread gibt es 10 Beiträge bei den ich gegrinst habe und* "NUR" *2 wo ich wirklich lachen konnte.
Die meisten witze sind unterhalb der Gürtel linie.... und darüber kann ich  net lachen.

Also net böse sein


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@Skaos 

Wohl eher ne Zitrone


----------



## Skaos (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



thrian schrieb:


> @Skaos
> 
> Wohl eher ne Zitrone




Hm?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wayne, BTT


----------



## ys8008000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@der Türke
Hab es ja auch extra gespoilert und vorher darauf hingewiesen  
Zumal das ja einfach so ne kleine Anekdote war...

mfg


----------



## besserwisser18 (4. Januar 2011)

Ein Mann hält einen Feuerwehrmann in Eile  auf
Er fragt: "wohin des Weges du Mann des Feuers?"
Der Feuerwehrmann antwortet: "Zum Herd des Brandes du Loch des Ar***es"


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



der Türke schrieb:


> In diesem Gesamten Thread gibt es 10 Beiträge bei den ich gegrinst habe und* "NUR" *2 wo ich wirklich lachen konnte.
> Die meisten witze sind unterhalb der Gürtel linie.... und darüber kann ich  net lachen.



Hast Du ne Strichliste...?


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ein bauer fahrt mit seinem traktor über sein feld und sieht einen rosaroten blauwal

sagt der blauwal zum bauern : haha, hob e a butetrbrot mit^^


2 hochhäuser sitzen im keller und stricken erdöl, sagt des eine hochhaus zum andere : du, maugn regents.

anwortet das andere hochhaus : na und, bin e midn klopradl do^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

tom geht zum eis verkäufer um die ecke

sagt der eis verkäufer : schoko, vanille oder erdbeere?

tom dreht sich um ohne ein wort zu sagen und geht nach hause, am nächsten tag geht er wieder zum verkäufer

sagt der eis verkäufer : schoko, vanille oder erdbeere?

tom dreht sich um ohne was zu sagen und geht nach hause

am nächsten tag kommt er wieder zum verkäufer

sagt der eis verkäufer : schoko, vanille oder erdbeere?

haha, antwortet tom, heut bin ich eh mit dem roller da


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

deine mudda :

- arbeitet beim mcdonalds als fett
- schupst kinder vom fahrrad und riecht am sattel
- macht passfotos mit google universum
- steht nackt vorm kik und schreit : nur ich bin billiger
- hat zähne wie sterne : gelb und weit auseinander


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Tut mir leid, darüber kann ich echt nicht lachen.


----------



## hades5 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist braun und häng vorm Fenster ?
-Ein Spannenzapfen

Was hat ein Sprachfehler und liegt am Strand?
-eine Nuschel

Was hat ein Sprachfehler, ist erkältet und liegt am Strand?
-eine Niesnuschel


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@guna7 : über welchen witz kannst ned lachen?


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

über alle


----------



## axel25 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Geht mir ähnlich.
Klar, unlogisch und dumm sind sie, aber witzig eben nicht.
Der Witz mit dem Rudelgurken war zumindest einer von den Witzen, wo man eventuell geschmunzelt hat oder eine andere Reaktion (ein Stöhnen?) hervorbringt, aber deine habe ich nur gelesen.

Und mich dann darüber geärgert, dass du einen Triple-Post gemacht hast.


----------



## Hansaplast (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Dei Mudda ist schwarz und fährt den Bus beim A-Team.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

sind halt iwie typische kleine-kinder-aufm-schulhof-Witze ^^

@T:- Ne Frau zum Arzt: Ich habe einen Knoten in der Brust. Darauf der Arzt: Wer macht denn so was?
- Zwei Jäger treffen sich


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Genau, so wie früher die Häschenwitze: Haddu blablbla, muddu blablabla .....


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hier ein paar amüsante witze wie ich finde 

- Wer waren die ersten drei Politiker? - Die Heiligen Drei Könige!
Sie legten die Arbeit nieder, zogen schöne Gewänder an und gingen auf Reisen.

- Krieg ist Gottes Art den Amerikanern Geographie zu lehren!

- Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Theater und dem Bundestag?
 Im Theater werden gute Schauspieler schlecht bezahlt!


- Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Telefon und einem Politiker? - Das Telefon kann man aufhängen wenn man sich verwählt hat.


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

gut dann ein paar schlecht auch von mir ;D

-wieso sind alle waldbewohner betrunken?
weil die Tannen-zapfen

Mal ein technikwitz (den verstehtn nicht viele ;D )
-wieso verwächsle ich immer weinachten mit halloween?
weil oct 31 gleich dec 24 ist

-fällt ein keks vom tisch und bricht sich nen Krümel

-Ein blinder beim pokern:
ich setzte 30 zum sehn

-rollt ne kugel um die ecke fällt um steht wieder uf und rollt weiter


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Den Politiker kannste auch aufhängen

Einer der geschmacklosesten Witze wie ich finde, überhaupt nicht lustig.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Lady Di und nem ICE?

Der ICE kommt aus dem Tunnel wieder raus.


----------



## MiToKo (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



naxus schrieb:


> Mal ein technikwitz (den verstehtn nicht viele ;D )
> -wieso verwächsle ich immer weinachten mit halloween?
> weil oct 31 gleich dec 24 ist


Also ich komme bei oct 31 aud dec 25, Aber im Amerika passt das Ja, die feiern erst am 25 (komisch diese Ammis).


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



nyso schrieb:


> Einer der geschmacklosesten Witze wie ich finde, überhaupt nicht lustig.
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Lady Di und nem ICE?
> 
> Der ICE kommt aus dem Tunnel wieder raus.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen unseren Ossis und der britischen Lady Die?

Unsere Ossis haben die Mauer überlebt 



Wobei das mit dem Tunnelrauskommen beim ICE auch nicht so sicher ist ^^


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Also ich komme bei oct 31 aud dec 25, Aber im Amerika passt das Ja, die feiern erst am 25 (komisch diese Ammis).


sorry hatte mich verschrieben ;D


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



hades5 schrieb:


> Was hat ein Sprachfehler und liegt am Strand?
> -eine Nuschel
> 
> Was hat ein Sprachfehler, ist erkältet und liegt am Strand?
> -eine Niesnuschel



Tränen gelacht, absolut geil.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

CPU-GPU @ Musste irgendwie bei deinem Politiker-Telefon-Witz an den Witz aus "Das Leben der anderen" denken:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Erich Honecker und einem Telefon?
- Keiner: Aufhängen, neu wählen.

Oder:

Morgens steht Erich Honecker auf, geht auf seinen Balkon und sagt: "Guten Morgen liebe Sonne!"
Die Sonne sagt: "Guten Morgen lieber Erich!"
Nach seinem Mittagsschläfchen steht Honecker wieder auf dem Balkon: "Guten Tag liebe Sonne!"
Die Sonne antwortet und sagt: "Guten Tag lieber Erich!"
Abends nach einem schwerem Arbeitstag steht Honecker wieder auf dem Balkon: "Guten Abend liebe Sonne!"
Die Sonne antwortet nicht. 
Erich probiert's noch mal: "Guten Abend Liebe Sonne!"
Die Sonne antwortet wütend: "Ach Honecker, leck mich doch am Arsch, ich bin jetzt im Westen!"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da fällt mir ein Klassiker ein:
Schatz, als ich heute aufgestanden bin und aus dem Fenster geblickt habe, da graute der Morgen.
-*dem* Morgen!


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie  nennt man Lehrkörper in Englisch?
Empty Body


----------



## guna7 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



hades5 schrieb:


> Was hat ein Sprachfehler und liegt am Strand?
> -eine Nuschel
> 
> Was hat ein Sprachfehler, ist erkältet und liegt am Strand?
> -eine Niesnuschel


Einer der besten in dem Thread!


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was heißt Oma auf chinesisch?



Spoiler



Kankaumkaun


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Plastik und viel Klebeband,
fertig ist der Ossi-Trabant


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

Teilweise echt ARM teils muss ich doch schmunzeln...

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## -NTB- (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann geht in die Kneipe und setzt sich an die Theke.

Als der Wirt ihn fragt was er will, antwortet er: "Ich wette mit Dir um ein Bier, daß ich etwas in meiner Tasche habe, das du noch nie gesehen hast." Der Wirt, mit allen Wassern gewaschen, geht auf die Wette ein. Daraufhin öffnet der Gast seine Jackentasche und holt ein kleines 30cm großes Männchen raus und stellt es auf die Theke. Das Männchen sah aus wie der berühmte Autor Simmel und ging auf der Theke entlang, schüttelt jedem Gast die Hand und sagt: "Guten Tag, sehr erfreut, mein Name ist Simmel, ich bin Literat".

Der Wirt, so etwas noch nie gesehen war völlig aus dem Häuschen und fragte ihn, woher er das Männchen hat. Daraufhin antwortete ihm der Gast: "Geh die Straße entlang, bis du an eine Ecke mit einer Laterne kommst. Dann reibe an der Laterne und es erscheint dir eine gute Fee." Der Wirt rannte sofort los, kam an der Laterne an und befolgte die Anweisungen des Gastes.

Daraufhin erscheint ihm eine gute Fee und gewährte ihm einen Wunsch. Der Wirt überlegte nicht lange und sagte: "Ich hätte gerne 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen."

Die Fee klopfte mit ihrem Zauberstab und der Wirt hatte 5 Melonen in der Hand und um ihm herum lauter kleine Schweine. Stinksauer ging er zu seiner Kneipe zurück und sah seinen Gast noch an der Theke stehen.

Er ging zu ihm und schimpfte: "Deine Fee ist wohl schwerhörig, ich wollte 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen und bekomme hier 5 Melonen und lauter kleine Schweine." Da sagte der Gast: "Klar ist die schwerhörig, oder dachtest Du allen Ernstes, ich wünsche mir einen 30 cm großen Simmel."


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ahh, tricky, aber genial.


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Vater ruft zuhause an. Geht der 6 Jahre
alte Sohn ran: "Ja?"
Vater: "Gib mir bitte die Mama!" 
Sohn: "Die liegt mit einem Mann im
Bett..." 
Vater: "Dann hol' dir eine Pistole
und erschieße beide!"
Nach ein paar Minuten kommt der Sohn völlig
bleich zurück ans Telefon: "Ich habe es
getan und jetzt?" 
Vater: "Schmeiß die Leichen in den
Pool!" 
Sohn: "Aber wir haben doch gar
keinen..."
Vater: "Oh, falsch verbunden..."



Und hier noch was, was ich per E-Mail von nem Kumpel bekam (is natürlich/leider nicht war, find's aber trotzdem geil)
Dein Land braucht Dich!



Spoiler



Dein Land braucht Dich!

Wir alle wissen, dass es eine Todsünde für
einen Taliban-Mann ist, eine nackte Frau zu
sehen - er muss dann Selbstmord
begehen...ausgenommen es ist seine eigene
Frau.

Deswegen werden alle Frauen aufgefordert, am
kommenden Samstag um 14.00 Uhr auf die
Straße
zu gehen, total nackt. Damit helfen sie der
Regierung, unidentifizierte und unerwünschte
Terroristen (sogen. Schläfer) zu
identifizieren.

Alle Männer werden gebeten, vor ihrem Haus
in
einem Liegestuhl Platz zu nehmen und die
nackten Frauen anzusehen, auch du! Damit
beweist du, dass du nicht Mitglied der
Taliban bist. Selbstverständlich machen
die Männer das nur, um ihre Frauen im Kampf
gegen den Terror zu unterstützen!

Weil Taliban auch keinen Alkohol
akzeptieren,
sollte ein kaltes Bier in deiner Hand die
deutliche und gesunde Anti-Terror-Haltung
zeigen.

Es ist Deine verdammte patriotische Pflicht,
diese Mail weiterzuleiten!!!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Tscheche zum Augenarzt. Der hält ihm die Buchstabentafel 
vor, auf der steht:
C Z W Y S T A C Z

Können sie das lesen?

Lesen?........ruft der Tscheche erstaunt aus, Ich kenne den Kerl !


Und ein paar letzte Worte Witze!

Die letzten Worte des Disco-Türstehers:
Nur über meine Leiche!


Die letzten Worte des Metzgers:
Wirf mir mal das große Messer rüber!


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte des Sportlehrers:

Alle Speere zu mir!


----------



## Tobucu (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte eines Beifahrers:

Rechts ist Frei.


----------



## der Türke (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

die letzten worte eines Tanzlehrers 

Ja jetzt spring in meine Arme.


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

die letzten worte eines Manta-fahrers:
Die Kurve krieg ich locker mit 280Km/h

Die letzten worte eines Übertakters:
3V Vcore sollten reichen ()

Die letzten worte eines Piloten:
Muss das Lämpchen blinken?

Die letzten worte eines Elektrikers:
Kein Problem. Strom ist abgestellt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte eines Helden:
keine Angst *die* sind harmlos.

Letzte Worte eines Co-Piloten:
Was meist du mit "Du solltest auftanken"?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die letzten Worte des Handgranatenwerfers: Bis wie viel sagten Sie, soll ich zählen?

Die letzten Worte des U-Bootmatrosen: Ich schlafe nur bei offenem Fenster.

Die letzten Worte des Mannes: Ja, ich will!


----------



## Lotz24 (18. Januar 2011)

Was tut man wenn eine Blondine einen Stift nach einem wirft? 
Rennen denn sie hat die Granate im Mund!


----------



## axel25 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Schreib <die Granate>, dann wirkt es witziger.


----------



## Lotz24 (18. Januar 2011)

Done


----------



## -NTB- (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der alte Professor begann jede Vorlesung mit einem vulgären Witz. Nach einem wirklich anstößigen Exemplar einigten sich die Studentinnen, geschlossen den Hörsaal zu verlassen, wenn er wieder so was erzählen würde. Allerdings bekam der Professor Wind von der Sache.

Am nächsten Morgen kam er in den Hörsaal und sagte: "Guten Morgen! Haben Sie schon von dem großen Mangel an Huren in Indien gehört?"

Jetzt standen alle weiblichen Studenten auf und wollten hinausgehen.

"Warten Sie, meine Damen" rief der Professor, "das Schiff nach Indien geht doch erst morgen!"


----------



## danomat (20. Januar 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Möwe

- beide sind gleich lang, besonders der linke


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2011)

Was sieht aus wie ein eichhörnchen und sitzt auf einem Baum? ein eichhörnchen 

was ist weiß und fliegt nach oben?
eine behinderte schneeflocke


----------



## guna7 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Solche Sechs , wie wir Fünf gibts keine vier mal, weil wir Drei die zwei Einzigen sind.


----------



## X-hardware (21. Januar 2011)

Ein Ball geht um die Ecke





Und fällt um


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



X-hardware schrieb:


> Ein Ball geht um die Ecke
> Und fällt um


es heißt eig rollt aber ist genauso unsinnig


----------



## Trinar (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt und beschwert sich das er seit langem sehr starke Kopfschmerzen habe.

Nach einer gründlichen Untersuchung teilt der Arzt das Ergebnis seinem Patienten mit: Das Problem sind Ihre Eier ! Der Sack drückt auf Ihre Wirbelsäule und verursacht so die starken Kopfschmerzen.

Die Lösung ist aber ganz einfach : ich schneide Ihnen die Eier ab und Sie sind ihre Kopfschmerzen los. 

Schockiert fragt der Mann : Herr Doktor gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit ? Na gut wenn es sein muss dann tun sie halt was getan werden muss.


Nach dem der Mann nun seine Eier verloren hat stellt er begeistert fest das seine Kopfschmerzen endlich weg sind. Er freut sich des Lebens und will sich neu einkleiden lassen. 

Also geht er zum edelsten Schneider und sagt Ihm : Ich hätte gerne eine neue Hose. Der Schneider sieht Ihn kurz an und sagt : Größe 44. 
Der Mann sagt : richtig, woher wissen Sie das nur ? 
Meint der Schneider nur trocken: alles Berufserfahrung und ein geschultes Auge !

Als nächstes braucht der Mann auch neue Schuhe. Der Schneider sieht kurz hin und sagt : Größe 46. Wieder ist der Mann erstaunt und fragt nach. Doch der Schneider antwortet wieder nur trocken: alles Berufserfahrung und ein geschultes Auge !

Zum Schluß braucht der Mann noch neue Unterhosen. Der Schneider sieht kurz hin und sagt : Größe 8 ! 

Da anwortet der Mann : Das ist Falsch wohl doch ned so ein gutes Auge! Ich habe Größe 7 und zwar mein Leben lang.

Da guckt Ihn der Schneider an und sagt : nee mein lieber würden Sie größe 7 nehmen dann wäre das zu eng und der Sack würde gegen die Wirbelsäule drücken und Sie hätten sehr starke Kopfschmerzen !!!


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

outsch


----------



## -NTB- (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Arzt hatte gerade Sex mit seinemPatienten und ein total mieses Gewissen.*plopp* kommt das Teufelchen auf die rechten Schulter: "Hey, komm, mach dir nicht sonen Kopp, viele Ärzte hatten schon Sex mit Patienten..."Der Engel auf der linken Schulterunterbricht: "Ja, aber du bistTierarzt, Alter.... Tierarzt ...


----------



## Pikus (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Ein Arzt hatte gerade Sex mit seinemPatienten und ein total mieses Gewissen.*plopp* kommt das Teufelchen auf die rechten Schulter: "Hey, komm, mach dir nicht sonen Kopp, viele Ärzte hatten schon Sex mit Patienten..."Der Engel auf der linken Schulterunterbricht: "Ja, aber du bistTierarzt, Alter.... Tierarzt ...



Postet der mit dem Fuchs-Avatar


----------



## -NTB- (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

hehe, joar so siehts aus, solange der Arzt bei mir gutaussehend, 20 & weiblich ist ;D



Treffen sich 2 Erden.

Fragt die eine: "Wie geht´s"?

Die andere: "Nicht so gut, ich hab Homo Sapiens".

Sagt die andere: "Nicht so schlimm, das geht vorbei".


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

es ist verboten kojoten an den hoden zusammen zu knoten 

denn mit Knöddli im Höddli ist Vöggli unmöggli 


-----------

Ein mann kommt zum arzt und sagt mensch ich weiß echt nit weiter meine frau will mich nicht mehr und besorgt es sich jeden abend selber mit einer Gurke..
Mhhh sagt der Arzt..dann malen sie sich ihr bestes Stück doch einfach grün an.


Am Nächsten Tag kommt der Mann ganz aufgelöst zum Arzt und schreit ihn förmlich an 

HÄTTEN SIE MIR NICHT SAGEN KÖNNEN DAS MEINE FRAU DIE DINGER VORHER SCHÄLT ??


----

Schatz du hast beine wie ein Reh nicht so dünn aber genauso beharrt


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kroaten könne keine Terroristen sein, weil.....................

- 8:45 ist für uns viel zu früh, um aufzustehen.

- Wir sind  grundsätzlich zu spät dran und hätten unter Garantie alle vier Flüge  verpasst (Kroaten leben nach einer eigenen Zeitrechnung).

- Schöne Frauen im Flugzeug hätten uns zu sehr abgelenkt (genau genommen lassen wir uns von allem leicht ablenken).

- Wir sind grundsätzlich laut, und hätten schon dadurch die Aufmerksamkeit auf uns gezogen.

- Es gab Essen und Trinken auf dem Flug. Also hätten wir vor lauter trinken und feiern unsere Pläne sowieso vergessen.

- Wir reden mit den Händen. Wie sollten wir also gleichzeitig noch Waffen halten?

- Wir hätten uns nie einigen können, wer von uns das Flugzeug hätte fliegen sollen.

-  Wir hätten Streit angefangen und uns wie immer geprügelt, (ohne  Unterbrechung während des gesamten Fluges natürlich) während wir die  Verwandtschaft der jeweils Anderen rückwirkend auf über 700 Generationen  verflucht hätten.

- Wir hätten die kroatische Flagge über die  Cockpitscheibe gehängt, und das gesamte Flugzeug Rot, Weiß und Blau  gestrichen (inklusive der Sichtluken).

- Wir hätten schon Wochen  vorher jedem von unserer Tat erzählt, und alle gebeten es im Fernsehen  nicht zu verpassen und auf Video aufzunehmen.


Daher würden wir uns nicht als Terroristen eignen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Gib mir Tiernamen!
-Schmetterling
Gib mir böse Tiernamen!
-böser Schmetterling


----------



## -NTB- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was hat ein Pfarrer zwischen den Beinen? 










 Einen Arbeitslosen!


----------



## nyso (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Leider nicht immer


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Januar 2011)

Was sitzt auf dem Baum und sieht aus wie ein eichhörnchen?
Ein eichhörnchen!


----------



## -NTB- (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Schatz du hast beine wie ein Reh nicht so dünn aber genauso beharrt


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Tag...

Das Offtopic-Gelaber wurde entfernt.

Stay @ Topic

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Skaos (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Hier vlei kennen das ja auch noch nicht alle, habs grad eben nach Jahren mal wieder gefunden..



> DAS IST EIN BEITRAG AUS EINEM INTERNETFORUM FÜR HAUSTECHNIK AUS
> DEUTSCHLAND ! *KEIN WITZ !*
> 
> Wir sind momentan am Bad renovieren und wollen in diesem Zuge auch alle Sanitärobjekte erneuern. Als
> ...



Wer alles lesen will:
http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/t/19886/Grosse-Haufen


----------



## -NTB- (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

quantis schwanz is so lang er führt eine fehrnbeziehung


----------



## zøtac (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Skaos schrieb:


> Hier vlei kennen das ja auch noch nicht alle, habs grad eben nach Jahren mal wieder gefunden..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gott ich lag vor lachen am Boden, ernsthaft jetzt 



-NTB- schrieb:


> quantis schwanz is so lang er führt eine fehrnbeziehung


Hey jetzt hier mal keine KIZ Texte kopieren 

@Topic

Gute Freunde sind wie Kartoffeln...


Spoiler



... wenn man sie isst sind sie tot


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



zøtac schrieb:


> Gute Freunde sind wie Kartoffeln...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Leider gibts hier bloß nen LOL-Smiley, dafür hätte ich jetzt nämlich am liebsten den ROFL-Smiley ausgepackt


----------



## Bierverkoster (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

was ist gelb und liegt unter wasser

....ein bagger

und warum liegt er unter wasser

.....weil er nicht schwimmen kann

und warum kann er nicht schwimmen

....weil er nur einen arm hat


----------



## h2d (2. Februar 2011)

Der Sohn fragt seinen Vater: Papi, was ist eigentlich Politik?

Antwortet der Vater: Sieh mal, ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also bin ich der Kapitalist.

Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also ist sie die Regierung.

Dein Opa passt auf, dass alles in Ordnung ist, also ist er die Gewerkschaft.

Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse.

Wir alle haben nur eines im Sinn, nämlich dein Wohlergehen.
Folglich bist Du das Volk.

Dein kleiner Bruder, der in den Windeln liegt, ist die Zukunft.

Hast du das verstanden mein Sohn?

Der Kleine überlegt und bittet seinen Vater, dass er erst eine Nacht darüber schlafen möchte.

In der Nacht wird der kleine Junge wach, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und furchtbar brüllt. Da er nicht weiss was er tun soll, geht er ins Schlafzimmer seiner Eltern.

Da liegt aber die Mutter und die schläft so fest, dass er sie nicht wecken kann.

So geht er in das Zimmer des Dienstmädchen, wo der Vater sich gerade mit derselben vergnügt, während der Opa durch das Fenster unauffällig zuschaut.

Alle sind so beschäftigt, dass sie nicht mitbekommen, dass der kleine Junge vor ihnen steht.

Also beschliesst der junge, unverrichteter Dinge wieder schlafen zu gehen.

Am nächsten Morgen fragt der Vater seinen Sohn, ob er nun mit eigenen Worten erklären kann, was Politik ist.

Ja, antwortet der Sohn: Der Kapitalismus missbraucht die Arbeiterklasse.
Die Gewerkschaft schau dabei zu,
Während die Regierung schläft.
Das Volk wird vollkommen ignoriert
und die Zukunft liegt in der ********.


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wenn ich in See steche,mach ich dann den Meeresspiegel kaputt?
Wird das Internet eigentlich leichter, wenn man sich da was runterlädt?


----------



## -NTB- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

1 deutscher und 9 türken wohnen im hochhaus. am nächsten tag fliegt ein flugzeug rein. alle 9 türken sind TOT! der deutsche lebt.

wo war er?------> er war ARBEITEN


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2011)

Was ist weiß und fliegt nach oben? 

Eine behinderte schneeflocke.


----------



## Tobucu (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jetzt gehts Rund sprach der Pagagei und flog in den Ventilator.

Letzts fetz sprach der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts Rund sprach der Pagagei und flog in den Ventilator.
> 
> Letzts fetz sprach der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer







Auf einer Poolparty treffen sich ein schwarzer und ein weißer Mann.

Nach  mehreren Drinks steht der Weiße auf, zieht seine Hose aus, hält seinen  ***** ins Wasser und sagt cool: "Exakt 22,04 Grad Wassertemperatur."

Der Schwarze macht's ihm nach, taucht seinen ***** ins Wasser und sagt: "Und genau 1,92 m tief!"


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Lehrerin kommt in eine neue Klasse. In winzigen Buchstaben steht das Wort "*****" an der Tafel. Sie wischt es blitzschnell weg und beginnt mit dem Unterricht. Am nächsten Tag steht das Wort "*****" etwas grösser an der Tafel. Wieder wischt sie es weg. Das wiederholt sich fast eine ganze Woche und als sie denkt, es wird heute wohl über die ganze Tafel stehen, liest sie stattdessen:

"Je mehr Sie daran reiben, um so größer wird er!"


----------



## .::ASDF::. (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Sohn des Kannibalenhäuptlings kommt in die Missionsschule. Auf dem  Arm hält er ein Baby. "Fein, dass du deinen kleinen Bruder mitbringst",  freut sich der Missionar. "Das ist nicht mein Bruder, das ist mein  Pausenbrot!"


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was sagt eine Schnecke auf eine Schildkröte:"Huuuuuuiiiiii!"





2 Sitzen auf einem Stuhl
nichts passiert

einer verliert den Kopf
und stirbt

ein Schwarzer geht in ein überclorten pool
und kommt weiß wieder raus

2 spielen Schach
sagt der eine
Schachmatt!


----------



## Bierverkoster (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

kriegen sich zwei glatzen in die haare....

zwei tote auf einem dach, einer fällt runter, keine überlebenden....


----------



## Bierverkoster (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wasserwerfer+im+Wandel+der+Zeit  Suchergebnisse  BILDblog


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Februar 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserwerfer+im+Wandel+der+Zeit  Suchergebnisse  BILDblog



Omg. Optimus Prime ist ein Wasserwerfer geworden. xd


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Da fehlen noch die hübschen Gitter an den Scheiben … so ist das doch nur Pfusch!


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

YouTube - Hans Werner Olm - Schrankdienst


----------



## -NTB- (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine ältere Dame kommt in eine Zoohandlung und schaut sich die vielen Tiere an. Vor dem Papageienkäfig bleibt sie stehen und fragt: "Na du kleiner bunter Vogel, kannst du auch sprechen?" Darauf der Papagei: "Na du alte Krähe, kannst du auch fliegen?"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wie vermehren sich Mönche und Nonnen?
Durch Zellteilung.


----------



## SVR (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

ich hoffe das der folgende nicht zu anstößig wird 

Die Staatsoberhäupter der USA, China und Deutschland sitzen in einem Boot und unterhalten sich über die U-Boote der jeweiligen Länder.

USA: Unsere U-Boote sind sogut ausgestattet, das sie es schaffen 45 Minuten ohne aufzutauchen unter Wasser bleiben zu können.

China: Das ist doch noch gar nichts. Unsere Technik ist soweit ausgereift, dass wir problemlos 2 Stunden unter Wasser verbringen können.

Deutschland: Also, unsere U-Boote sind sogut, dass...

Plötzlich werden sie durch ein lautes Geräusch unterbrochen. Ein U-Boot taucht auf, die Luke öffnet sich und der Mann sagt:"Heil (ihr wisst was hier stehen würde )! wir mussten nur mal kurz auftauchen da uns die Luft langsam ausging."


----------



## inzpekta (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Die letzten Worte des Handgranatenwerfers: Bis wie viel sagten Sie, soll ich zählen?


Und wann soll ich die wegwerfen?


Spätestens wenn sie dicker wird und Risse kriegt...


----------



## SVR (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar ganz starke
> 
> Ich grade bei weightwatchers angerufen und da hat keiner abgenommen...
> Dannach hab ichs bei David Guetta versucht - der hat aufgelegt...
> ...



Ich hab es noch bei Spiderman versucht, aber der hatte kein Netz...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



SVR schrieb:


> Ich hab es noch bei Spiderman versucht, aber der hatte kein Netz...



Ich habs noch in Frankreich probiert, war besetzt
(Ja, der war ein bisschen böse)


----------



## Trinar (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Jetzt sollen ja auch abgetriebene Babys ins Familienstammbuch aufgenommen werden...

...unter "entfernte Verwandte".


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich habs noch in Frankreich probiert, war besetzt
> (Ja, der war ein bisschen böse)



Aber gut


----------



## SebastiNator9 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



> war besetzt


 ? Ich blick den nicht... kannst mir jemand erklären?

EDIT: Aaaah genial xD der zündet  bei mir später, dafür aber saugut^^


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Februar 2011)

SebastiNator9 schrieb:
			
		

> ? Ich blick den nicht... kannst mir jemand erklären?
> 
> EDIT: Aaaah genial xD der zündet  bei mir später, dafür aber saugut^^



War bei mir genauso xd


----------



## guna7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Schwarzer schlendert durch die Stadt. Plötzlich muss er ganz dringend pissen. Als er an einer Baustelle vorbei kommt, geht er hinter den Zaun und fängt an zu pullern. 

Da ruft der Polier vom Gerüst runter: "Sieh bloß zu, dass du die Rolle Dachpappe wieder hinlegst!"


----------



## The_Freak (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Könnt ihr den mit Frankreich einmal erklären??
Versteh den einfach nicht o.O

Edit:
Ah danke guna7,w ieso bin ich da nicht von selbst draufgekommen


----------



## guna7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Denk mal an den zweiten Weltkrieg!


----------



## -NTB- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

wo steht der denn, auf welcher seite hier??




Nachts in einer geschlossenen Bar. Drei Mäuse erscheinen und lecken die verspritzen Reste auf. Betrunken fangen sie an zu prahlen.

Die erste: "Ich gehe jetzt ins weiße Haus und sage denen, dass ihre Politik Quatsch ist."

Die zweite: "Ich gehe jetzt in den Kreml und geige denen mal meine Meinung."

Da steht die dritte ganz entschlossen auf und sagt: "Ich gehe jetzt - und bumse die Katze."





Von was träumt eine MiezeKatze nachts?

Von einem Muskelkater!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

@ NTB meinst du den "Frankreich"?
Ich hab den auf Seite 164 verbrochen


----------



## Bene11660 (12. Februar 2011)

Besetz ? achsoo  Hab ihn grade eben erst verstanden


----------



## SebastiNator9 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ich hab am Angfang gedacht "besetzt" wie aufm klo xD

So nach dem Motto: "Wie? Frankreich ist ******* ? kein guter Wi...*aaaaaah klaar xD*"

EDIT: ah Zensur - nett


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Du kannst es nicht fassen, wie ein mensch ohne Hände!!


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein amerikanischer Soldat, der in Afghanistan stationiert ist, erhielt neulich einen Brie von seiner Freundin aus der Heimat. Darin schreibt Sie: "Lieber John, ich kann unsere Beziehung so leider nicht weiterführen. Die Entfernung die zwischen uns liegt ist zu groß. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich dich mitlerweile viermal betrogen habe, und das Ganze ist für keinen von uns in Ordnung. Sorry, bitte schick mir mein Foto zurück dass ich dir gegeben habe, deine Wendy". Der Soldat, sichtlich geknickt, ging sogleich zu seinen Kameraden und sammelte sämtliche Fotos die sie entbehren konnten ein. Von ihren Freundinnen, Schwestern, Cousinen, Ex-Freundinnen, ... Zusammen mit dem Bild von Wendy steckte er all die Fotos von den hübschen Frauen in einen Umschlag. Es waren insgesamt 58 Fotos. Dazu schrieb er: "Liebe Wendy, es tut mir leid, aber ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer Du bist, bitte suche dir dein Bild heraus und schick mir den Rest zurück".


----------



## SVR (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Deutscher sitz gerade beim Frühstück, mit Kaffee, Croissants, Butter und Marmelade, als sich ein Kaugummi kauender Holländer neben ihn setzt. Ohne aufgefordert zu werden, beginnt dieser eine Konversation: "Esst ihr Deutschen eigentlich das ganze Brot?" Der Deutsche lässt sich nur widerwillig von seinem Frühstück ablenken und erwidert: "Ja, natürlich." Der Holländer macht eine Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint: "Wir nicht. Bei uns in Holland essen wir nur das Innere des Brotes. Die Brotrinden werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, in Croissants geformt und nach Deutschland verkauft." Der Deutsche hört nur schweigend zu. Der Niederländer lächelt verschmitz und fragt: "Esst Ihr auch Marmelade zum Brot?" Der Deutsche erwidert leicht genervt: "Ja, natürlich." Während der Holländer seinen Kaugummi zwischen den Zähnen zerkaut, meint er: " Wir nicht. Bei uns in den Niederlanden essen wir nur frisches Obst zum Frühstück. Die Schalen, Samen und Überreste werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, zu Marmelade verarbeitet und nach Deutschland verkauft." Nun ist es an dem Deutschen, eine Frage zu stellen: "Habt Ihr auch Sex in Holland?" Der Holländer lacht und sagt: "Ja, natürlich haben wir Sex." Der Deutsche lehnt sich über den Tisch und fragt: "Und was macht Ihr mit den Kondomen, wenn Ihr sie gebraucht habt?" "Die werfen wir weg", meint der Holländer. Jetzt fängt der Deutsche an zu lächeln: "Wir nicht. In Deutschland werden alle Kondome in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, geschmolzen, zu Kaugummi verarbeitet und nach Holland verkauft."


----------



## -NTB- (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

genial


----------



## Johnny05 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Pferd in eine Bar,fragt der Barkeeper : Warum son langes Gesicht ?


----------



## SVR (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Cowboy sitzt in einem Saloon und verwickelt den Barkeeper in ein Gespräch.
- "Siehst du mein Pferd da draußen? Ich wette mit dir, dass ich es zum lachen bringen kann."
Der Barkeeper völlig unglaubwürdig und willigt ein.
Der Cowboy geht raus, flüstert dem Pferd was ins Ohr, worauf dieses wie wild anfängt zu lachen.
Der Cowboy geht wieder in den Saloon und der Barkeeper schenkt ihm vor lauter Begeisterung einen ein.
Nach 5 Minuten sagt der Cowboy zum Barkeeper: "Ich wette mit dir, dass ich mein Pferd auch noch zum heulen bringen kann."
- "Niemals!" antwortet der Barkeeper.
Der Cowboy geht erneut raus und kommt kurz darauf wieder rein. Der Barkeeper schaut aus dem Fenster und sieht, wie das Pferd in Tränen ausgebrochen ist.
Daraufhin fragt dieser den Cowboy: "Wie hast du das nur angestellt?" - "Nunja, zuerst hab ich mit meinem Pferd gewettet, dass ich den Längeren hab. Danach haben wir es verglichen."


----------



## Hansaplast (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt ein Pferd in ´nen Blumenladen: "Hamse Mageritten ?"


----------



## MaN!aC (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Die einzige Frau im Hörsaal fragt den Professor: "Warum brummt der Trafo?"
Er antwortet: "Wenn sie 50 Perioden pro Sekunde hätten, würden sie auch brummen."


----------



## the|Gamer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



MaN!aC schrieb:


> Die einzige Frau im Hörsaal fragt den Professor: "Warum brummt der Trafo?"
> Er antwortet: "Wenn sie 50 Perioden pro Sekunde hätten, würden sie auch brummen."



Ja der ist so Nerdig und gut 

"Erst hats geraucht dann hats gestunken ein Gerät von Telefunken!" 

kommt ne Frau beim Artzt...

geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur, geht er raus Pony weg!


----------



## mcdexter (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Kommt eine Frau beim Arzt.

Ende


Edit:
Oh, habe nur die ersten Posts gelesen. Sorry, der Witz war ja schon genau über mir.


Deine Zähne sind wie Perlen: Von jeder Seite ein Loch


----------



## the|Gamer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Fragt ein Praktikant im Verteidigungsministerium: Wo ist denn hier der Kopierer? Antwort: Der ist auf Truppenbesuch in Afghanistan. 'lol'


----------



## nyso (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



the|Gamer schrieb:


> Fragt ein Praktikant im Verteidigungsministerium: Wo ist denn hier der Kopierer? Antwort: Der ist auf Truppenbesuch in Afghanistan. 'lol'




Der hat drei Sekunden gebraucht, war dann aber echt gut
Jaja, der Dr. Kopie


----------



## SebastiNator9 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

aaah der ist auch noch  aktuell   

geil xD


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Der Kopiere! Auf den Witz wär ich so nie gekommen


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Was ist grün und schwebt durchs All?
Antwort: Salatelit 

Edit:
Ein Patient kommt zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor. Ich habe beim Cricketspielen einen Ball in den Arsch bekommen." Doktor: "Ja ich sehe ihn." Patient: "Schlagen Sie ab."


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ihr habt mir eben eine herrliche Stunde mit viel Lachen beschert!  Ich mache mal mit, seit kurzem mein neuer Lieblingswitz...


Als ich jünger war, hasste ich es zu Hochzeiten zu gehen. Tanten und großmütterliche Bekannte pieksten mir in die Seite, lachten und sagten: "Du bist der nächste."

Sie haben mit dem Schei* aufgehört, als ich anfing auf Beerdigungen das Gleiche zu machen...


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt mir eben eine herrliche Stunde mit viel Lachen beschert!  Ich mache mal mit, seit kurzem mein neuer Lieblingswitz...
> 
> Als ich jünger war, hasste ich es zu Hochzeiten zu gehen. Tanten und großmütterliche Bekannte pieksten mir in die Seite, lachten und sagten: "Du bist der nächste."
> 
> Sie haben mit dem Schei* aufgehört, als ich anfing auf Beerdigungen das Gleiche zu machen...



Der ist echt geil. 

Der thread sollte umbenannt werden.  Die meisten Witze finde ich schon ganz lustig.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen xD
Tastatur mit ergonomischem "Guttenberg Tastaturlayout" bei eBay.de: Eingabe- Lesegeräte (endet 25.02.11 19:25:27 MEZ)


----------



## nyso (21. Februar 2011)

WTF!?!?! Die Tasta ist bei über 300€


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> WTF!?!?! Die Tasta ist bei über 300€



Dachte ich auch gerade. Ich glaube ich mache meine Tastatur auch putt und stell die ihn die bucht. o_O


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2011)

heut auf bild.de gelesen.     

Was is rot und kratzt sich ständig? 


Die flohmate :o)


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte euch meinen icq verlauf nich vorenthalten -> Stichwort Sinnlos
ziemlich viele insider dadrin.



> ja vergiss .11011100010110
> nicht
> theLamer18:42
> binär oder dezimal codiert?
> ...


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

Nachdem das mit der Codierung vorbei war wurde es langsam lustig...und weist du wiso....weil ich das sage xd


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Februar 2011)

Was ist ein Blutfleck auf dem Feld ?

-Eine Bauernregel 

Was ist ein Blutfleck in der Wüste ?

-Eine Dürreperiode


----------



## guna7 (24. Februar 2011)

Der ist cool!


----------



## Tobucu (24. Februar 2011)

Was haben Modelleisenbahn und Brüste Gemeinsam?

Beides ist für Kinder gemacht, aber die Erwachsenen spielen damit.


----------



## audi_fever (25. Februar 2011)

Es waren mal zwei Königskinder, die hatten in der Liebe Müh;
sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen, denn er kam immer zu früh!


----------



## DaywalkerEH (25. Februar 2011)

Flensburg ist wie Payback ==> ab 18 Punkten gibt´s ein Fahrrad


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2011)

neudeutsch für "klauen"? 


Etwas Guttenborgen!


----------



## dr_breen (27. Februar 2011)

Unfruchtbarkeit ist erblich!


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Februar 2011)

- teamdeathmatch zu zweit.
- teamkill im deathmatch
-messerschießerei
last man standing alleine...


----------



## Kllah96 (28. Februar 2011)

treffen sich ein hai-fisch und ein thun-fisch...
sagt der thun-fisch zum hai-fisch: hi fisch
fragt der hai-fisch: was willst du tun fisch??


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

der ist sooo doof

YouTube - Der Ulkbär (14) - Drei Blondinen


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Hihi, der is ja cool

YouTube - Der Ulkbär (110) - Frau mit großen Brüsten!

Hihi, der hier is noch besser 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9J__BHRkkQ


----------



## Hardwell (2. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> neudeutsch für "klauen"?
> 
> 
> Etwas Guttenborgen!


 
den find ich genial!


----------



## Tobucu (14. März 2011)

"Lisa würdest du die Blumen im Garten gießen?"
"Aber Mutter es regnet doch."
"Dann zieh dir doch eine Regenjacke an."


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

Kommt ne Ente in ne Apotheke. Ente "_Hast Du ein Bier_?", Apotheker "Nein, wir haben kein Bier.". Am nächsten Tag kommt die Ente wieder und fragt "_Hast Du ein Bier_?" - Apotheker "_Nein, das ist eine Apotheke, wir haben kein Bier, das gibt es hier nicht!" _- tags drauf kommt die Ente wieder "_Hast Du ein Bier_?" - Apotheker "_Verdammt noch mal! Nein! Es gibt hier kein Bier_!" - doch die Ente kommt am nächsten Tag wieder "_Hast Du ein Bier_?" - Apotheker "_ARGH! Wenn Du noch EINmal wiederkommst und nach einem Bier fragst, dann... dann... hau ich Dir mit nem Teppichklopfer den Arsch wund!!_!" - Ente: "_Hmm, o.k._..". Doch am nächsten Tag taucht die Ente wieder auf, der Apotheker "_Na, was willst Du denn wieder?!" _- Ente "_Hast Du nen Teppichklopfer_?" - Apotheker: "_Äh, nein... ^^  _" - Ente: "_Dann will ich ein Bier!!!"_


----------



## dr_breen (18. März 2011)

Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Geigerzähler in der Elbphilharmonie.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Laufzeitverlängerung für Atomfeeds.


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. März 2011)

Gehen zwei schwule über die Straße. Ein Autofahrer fährt aus versehen einen der beiden um und verletzt ihn. Sagt der verletzte Schwule zum anderm schwulen:,, _Manfred, ruf die Polizei!_". Sagt der Autofahrer:,, _komm, bitte!! keine Polizei. Ich gebe dir auch 100€_". Sagt der Schwule wieder:,, _Manfred, ruf die Polizei!_" - "_komm bitte, ich gebe dir auch 200€. mehr habe ich nicht!_" - "_Du Manfred, ruf bitte die Polizei!_". Der AUtofahrer wieder:,, _Ach, komm. Jetzt kannste mich am A*sch lecken!!_" -  Darauf wieder der Schwule:,, _Du Manfred, warte. jetzt will er doch verhandeln!_"...


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Echt schlecht


----------



## bigmaik (20. März 2011)

Denn mach ich auch mal mit:

Zwei Freunde lösen ein Kreuzworträtsel.
"Weibliches Geschlechtsorgan?"
"Senkrecht oder waagerecht?"
"Waagerecht"
"Dann muß es der Mund sein..."


Yoda: "Dunkel die andere Seite ist. Sehr dunkel."
Obi Wan: "Alter, Yoda, halt die Fresse und ISS ENDLICH DEIN TOAST!" 

Und noch ein dritter, etwas längerer Witz:

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Deutscher und ein Holländer
schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel.

Sie werden von den Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser gefischt und zu
ihren Häuptling gebracht.
Der Spricht mit strenger Stimme: "Wenn ihr hierbleiben wollt müsst
ihr in den Wald gehen und mit zwei Früchten zurückkommen.
-ohne lange zu überlegen rennen sie los.

Als erster kommt der Franzose mit einer Weintraube und einer Erdbeere zurück.
Der Häuptling spricht:
"Nun schieb dir beide in den Arsch aber wenn du lachst bist du des Todes"
Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, aber er muss ganz fürchterlich kichern.
Voller Wut nimmt der Häuptling seinen Holzstab und schlägt ihm den Schädel ein.

Gerade als die Überreste verschwunden sind kommt der Deutsche,
mit einem Apfel und einer Birne in der Hand, um die Ecke.
Der Häuptling spricht:
"Nun schieb dir beide in den Arsch aber wenn du lachst bist du des Todes"
Der Deutsche tut wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz plötzlich als der Apfel
schon tief in seinem Hintern steckt
...bekommt er einen Lachanfall das ihm die Tränen in die Augen schießen.
Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der Häuptling den Schädel ab.

Vor dem Himmelstor treffen sich der Franzose und der Deutsche.
Der Deutsche fragt: "Hast du etwa auch gelacht?"
Der Franzose: "Ja Die Weintraube hat fürchterlich gekitzelt. Und wieso hast du gelacht?"
Der Deutsche: "Ich war gerade dabei mir die Birne in den Arsch zu schieben da sah Ich...
...wie der Holländer mit einer Wassermelone und einer Ananas in der Hand um die Ecke kam"


----------



## guna7 (20. März 2011)

Wo ist bei einem Baum hinten?

Da, wo hingeschissen ist.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Frauen. Meint die eine: 'Ich war gestern beim Schwangerschaftstest!' Fragt die andere: 'Und, waren die Fragen schwer?'


Schreit der Direktor seine Sekretärin an: Seit wann wird denn 'Physikalisch' mit 'f' geschrieben? Klagt sie: Was kann ich dafür, daß am Computer das 'v' kaputt ist...'


----------



## Trinar (23. März 2011)

Wie findet man heraus ob die Frau oder der Hund der bessere Freund des Mannes ist?



Man sperrt beide für 1 h in den Kofferraum und schaut wer sich mehr freut, wenn man den Kofferraum wieder öffnet


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Was ist klein, braun und rutscht im Winter die Piste runter?

Ein Snowbrot .


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2011)

Was ist lang, dick, hart und Steif 

Ein Baseballschläger 

Mal ehrlich: Wer hat was anderes Gedacht?


----------



## Lan_Party (24. März 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist lang, dick, hart und Steif
> 
> Ein Baseballschläger
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wer hat was anderes Gedacht?



Ich hätte an eine eisenstange gedacht xd


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2011)

Aber sicher doch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2011)

Da wir bei solchen Witzen schon sind:

Arnold Schwarzenegger hat einen langen, Brad Pitt einen Kurzen, Madonna gar keinen und der Papst benutzt ihn nie!
Was ist es?


Spoiler



Der Nachname natürlich


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (24. März 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Schwule,bringt einer seine Freundin mit...xD


----------



## Insecure (24. März 2011)

Jesus, Moses und ein alter Mann spielen Golf.
Moses setzt zum Schlag an. Der Ball fliegt und fliegt und fliegt in einen Teich. Daraufhin geht Moses zu dem Teich und rammt seinen Stab in das Wasser. Das Wasser spaltet sich und Moses setzt erneut zum Schlag an. Diesmal trifft er das Loch.
Nun is Jesus an der Reihe. Er setzt zum Schlag an, der Ball fliegt und fliegt und fliegt in den Teich. Daraufhin geht Jesus zum Teich, läuft auf ihn drauf, und schlägt den Ball ins Loch.
Nun ist der alte Mann mit seinem Versuch dran. Er holt zum Schlag aus. Der Ball fliegt wie bei Moses und Jesus in den Teich. Doch diesmal wird der Ball von einem Fisch gefressen. Ein Adler kommt angeflogen, frisst den Fisch, und fliegt weiter. Direkt über dem Loch wird der Adler von einem Blitz erschlagen und fällt direkt in das Loch.
Daraufhin sagt Moses zu Jesus: „Jetzt weist du warum ich es hasse, mit deinem Vater Golf zu spielen“.


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2011)

Ohmann der Is geil!


----------



## guna7 (24. März 2011)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2011)

Endlich mal was das Guna auch gefällt!

------------------------------------------------------

Geht n Pole um die Ecke -> Ecke weg!


----------



## guna7 (24. März 2011)

Wieso? Gab hier schon etliche gute Sachen zu lesen!


----------



## Abufaso (24. März 2011)

Warum nimmt ein Russe drei Autos mit wenn er nach Deutschland kommt???


--->Weil er durch Polen muss!


----------



## Falco (24. März 2011)

1. Stehen 2 auf ner Brücke, der eine springt runter und der andere heißt Wolfgang.


2. Rollt eine Kugel um die Ecke und kippt um.


3. Was sagen sich 2 Schamlippen, wenn sie nach 2 wochen Urlaub auf Ibiza wieder nach Hause kommen? ....  Entlich wieder zusammen!



 gut reicht für heute!


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2011)

Der 3. War gut


----------



## Falco (25. März 2011)

Guck ma, dort liegt ein aufgegessener Keks!

oder ders eigentlich oh gud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-k2NutwvSg&feature=relmfu


----------



## guna7 (25. März 2011)

Falco;2831308oder ders eigentlich oh gud [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-k2NutwvSg&feature=relmfu schrieb:
			
		

> YouTube - Der Ulkbär (70) - Hodenwitz[/url]


 
Ja, der ist gut. Vor allem mit dem Dialekt!


----------



## Bene11660 (26. März 2011)

Ahh Verdammt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2011)

Wenn nicht ein Fuchs dafür gestorben ist oder sein Tod dafür missbraucht, wäre es lustig gewesen!


----------



## guna7 (26. März 2011)

Alt aber immer wieder gut! 

YouTube - Kein Ostdeutsch


----------



## Bene11660 (26. März 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das das Firefox Foto echt ist.
So kann ein Lebewesen einfach nicht einfrieren.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht ein Fuchs dafür gestorben ist oder sein Tod dafür missbraucht, wäre es lustig gewesen!



Du wählst aber auch die Grünen, oder? 
Heute schon gegen Gen-Pflanzen demonstriert?


----------



## Abufaso (26. März 2011)

Junge deine CD hängt! Mama das ist Elektro!


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen , Jesus Christus und einen Gigolo ??????



Der Gesichtsausdruck beim Nageln


----------



## nyso (26. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ahh Verdammt....


 
Ich finds geschmacklos, und nichtmal ansatzweise lustig


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. März 2011)

Hier mal wieder eine kleine Ansammlung von mir

Die drei größten Krisen im Leben eines Mannes:
1. Frau weg
2. Job weg
3. Kratzer im Autolack

Vater im Schwimmbad zum Sohn: "Trink aus, wir gehen!" 

Warum feiern wir eigentlich Weihnachten? Es kommt doch jeden Tag vor, dass ein Mann geboren wird, der sich später für Gott hält.


----------



## Falco (26. März 2011)

Der letzte is gud


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2011)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einen Ochsenschwanz und einer Krawatte ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Der Ochsenschwanz bedeckt das ganze Arsschloch


----------



## Dustin91 (27. März 2011)

Fällt der Japaner tot vom Traktor, ist was falsch mit dem Reaktor.


----------



## Lotz24 (27. März 2011)

Liegt der Bauer unterm Tisch, war das Essen nicht mehr frisch.


----------



## guna7 (27. März 2011)

Liegt der Bauer tot im Zimmer, lebt er nimmer.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. März 2011)

Knallt der Bauer voll vor`s Haus, hält er das im Kopp nich`aus.


----------



## x-up (27. März 2011)

Ein amerkanisches Pärchen ist in Bayern und sie wollen für ihn eine Lederhose kaufen. In einem Trachtenladen werden sie fündig und haben sich für ein Exemplar mit dem typischen Hosenstall mit den 2 Knöpfen entschieden. Nun wollen Sie bei der Verkäuferin noch den Preis erfragen und die Amerikanerin die etwas deutsch kann erkundigt: Wieviel kostet ? und die Verkäuferin sagt ihr 65 Euro. Die Amerikanerin sieht ihren Mann an und sagt zum ihm: sixtyfive - die Verkäuferin hört das und nickt zustimmend und sagt: jo, wenn's vorn den Hosenstall aufmochst, dann sigst die Pfeif......


----------



## zøtac (27. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ahh Verdammt....
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=395379&d=1301164040


 
Lachflash 

-> "Wenn das Euer Vater wüsste", sagt die Witwe Henne zu den Küken, "er würde sich im Grill umdrehen."


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2011)

Partnerstadt von Fukushima?

Straaaaaaaaaaahlsund


----------



## Abufaso (27. März 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Päpste.


----------



## nyso (27. März 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Päpste.


 
Mach "trafen" sich ein paar Päpste drauß und du hast ein geschichtliches Ereignis, das tatsächlich stattfand. Deshalb find ich den auch nicht wirklich witzig


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Knallt der Bauer voll vor`s Haus, hält er das im Kopp nich`aus.


 
Wenn der Knecht vom Dache pieselt, meint der Bauer, dass es nieselt


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wenn der Knecht vom Dache pieselt, meint der Bauer, dass es nieselt



Da kenn ich auch ein paar  

Ist der Bauer noch nicht satt, fährt er sich ein Hühnchen platt.
Hat der Bauer bock auf Schinken, fängt der Eber an zu hinken.
Fällt im Stall die Heizung aus, kommt die Milch in Würfeln raus.
Schweinkram mit der Sau im Bette, hat der Bauer auf Kassette. 
Rülpst im Stalle laut der Knecht, wird sogar den Sauen schlecht.


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

Der Bauer macht ein Bäuerlein
es muß nicht mit der Bäurin sein


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2011)

Kommt der Bauer abends mit einem Schaf unter dem Arm in die Stube mit den Worten .......

" Schau und die Sau beglück ich wenn du kein Bock hast "

Darauf die Bäuerin 

" Das ist keine Sau, das ist ein Schaf "

Darauf er 

" Wer spricht den mit dir ? "


----------



## nyso (28. März 2011)

Scheiß.e in des Mutters Busen hält den Vater ab vom Schmusen

Scheiß.e in der Lampenschale bringt gedämpftes Licht im Sale

Davon gibts sooo viele, kenne aber nur noch die beiden^^


Die Bahn fährt mit Gebimmel, dem Schaffner übern ....... Turnschuh

Da oben fliegt ein Geier, man sieht ja seine Ei...., ach ne das ist ein Kranich, der hat ja sowas gar nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

Ach du meinst so was in der Art:
Scheiß.e auf den Autoreifen bringt beim Bremsen braune Streifen!
Scheiß.e durch ein Sieb geschossen bringt ganz schöne Sommersprossen!


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2011)

Scheiß.e ohne Punkt geschrieben ist im Forum nicht zu kriegen...


----------



## -NTB- (29. März 2011)

Ein Fremder sitzt im Flugzeug neben einem kleinen Mädchen.

Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Reden wir ein wenig zusammen? Die Flüge gehen schneller vorüber, wenn man sich unterhält."

Das kleine Mädchen hatte eben sein Buch geöffnet, schloss es nun aber langsam und fragt: "Über was möchten Sie reden?"

"Oh, ich weiß nicht", antwortet der Fremde. "Wie wär's über Atomstrom?"

"OK", antwortet sie. "Das wär ein interessantes Thema. Aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeug, nämlich Gras. Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen, und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrocknetes Gras. Warum denken Sie, dass das so ist?"


----------



## axel25 (29. März 2011)

Check ihn nich.


----------



## AeroX (29. März 2011)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Brut (29. März 2011)

Treffen sich 2 Planeten 
Fragt der eine "Na wie gehts dir"
Sagt der andere "Beschissen, bin von Humanoiden befallen"
Meint der 1. wieder " Mach dir nichts draus - das geht vorbei" 


.... true Story ....


----------



## The_Freak (29. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


 
Er soll sie nicht mit Fragen belästigen die schwierig und genauso langweilig zu diskutieren sind wie das mit den Stoffwechselendprodukten^^ Würd ich mal denken.... 

Damits nicht langweilig wird, eine Liste von Flachwitzen xD


+ Wie heißt der Bruder von Elvis? Zwölvis.

+ Welche Frucht wächst im Gerichtssaal? - Advokado

+ Wohin fahren die deutschen gern in urlaub? Gen italien !

+ Was ist viereckig, hat Noppen und einen Sprachfehler? Ein Legosteniker

+ Was macht "Muh" und hilft beim Anziehen? Ein Kuhlöffel

+ Was ist braun, sehr zäh und fliegt umher? Eine Ledermaus

+ Wie nennt man einen "scharfen" Mann mit Kilt? - Chilischotte

+ Was ist ein Quantensprung im Internet? Ein Gugelhupf

+ Was ist grün und klopft an die Tür? Ein Klopfsalat

+ Was ist gelb und kann schießen? Eine Banone

+ Was ist braun, klebrig und läuft durch die Wüste? Ein Karamel

+ Was ist braun und fährt einen verschneiten Hang hinunter? Ein Snowbrot.

+ Was ist grün um schaut durchs Schlüsselloch? Ein Spionat

+ Was ist orange und schaut durchs Schlüsselloch? Eine Spannderine

+ Was ist gelb und flattert im Wind? Eine Fahnane

+ Was ist gross, grau und telefoniert aus Afrika? Ein Telefant

+ Was ist gesund und kräftig und spielt den Beleidigten? Ein Schmollkornbrot

+ Was ist orange, tiefergelegt und hat einen Spoiler? Eine Mantarine

+ Was ist braun, knusprig und läuft mit dem Korb durch den Wald? Brotkäppchen

+ Was ist rot und kämpft sich durch den Salat? Rambodieschen

+ Was ist braun und sitzt hinter Gittern? Eine Knastanie

+ Was ist braun, süß und rennt durch den Wald? Eine Joggolade

+ Was ist weiß und springt im Wald umher? Ein Jumpignon

+ Was ist süß und schwingt sich von Torte zu Torte? Ein Tarzipan.

+ Was ist orange und klettert auf Berge? Eine Wanderine.

+ Was ist blau und betet in der Kirche? Eine Frommbeere.

+ Was liegt am Strand und spricht undeutlich? Eine Nuschel

+ Was ist bunt und rennt über den esstisch? Fluchtsalat!

+ Wie heißt "Sonnenuntergang" auf finnisch? Helsinki

+ Was ist wollig und ruht such auf der Wiese aus? - Ein Schlaf

+ Wie nennt man den ersten von einer in einer Reihe fliegender Vögel? – Lokomöwe / Variante: Wie nennt man den ersten von einer in einer Reihe fliegender Hunde? – Lokomo-Töle!

+ Was ist bei jeder Wanderung sturzbetrunken? Der Schlucksack!

+ Was ist braun und schwimmt unter Wasser? Ein U-Broot!

+ Was steht im Schlafzimmer des Metzgers neben dem Bett? Ein Schlachttischlämpchen!

+ Was ist Rot und wiehert? Die Pferdbeere!

+was ist pink und behindert ? Ein Flamongo!


----------



## guna7 (29. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


Geht mir auch so.


----------



## Pagz (29. März 2011)

Was sind die schwersten drei Jahre im Leben einer Blondine?







Spoiler



8.te Klasse Hauptschule


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2011)

In der Schule werden 2 Haken mit der Aufschrift "Nur für Lehrer" angebracht.
Am nächsten Tag steht drüber: Sie eignen sich auch für Jacken

Was ist ein Cowboy ohne Pferd? Ein Sattelschlepper


----------



## zøtac (29. März 2011)

Was ist grün und trägt ein Kopftuch? Eine Gürkin
Was ist Pink und behindert? Ein Flamongo


----------



## bigmaik (29. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Check ihn nich.


 
da fehlt am ende auch noch etwas...

Ein Vater aus Sachsen will seinem Jungen die heimische Tierwelt der Wälder näher bringen. Also steigen sie auf einen Hochsitz und schauen sich um.
Der Junge sieht eine Horde Füchse, der Vater eienr nackte Frau am FKK-Strand. 
Ruft der Sohn: "BABA, FIGGSE, FIGGSE." Darauf der Vater: "Abba nua, wenn du de Muddi nischd sochst".


Was hat eine Blondine die einen Strohballen hinter sich herzieht ???

.... externen Speicher


Ein Deutscher isst ein Croissants, als ihn ein Kaugummi kauender  Holländer anspricht: "Sag mal, esst ihr Deutschen alles an einem Brot?"  der Deutsche erwidert verwundert: "Ja klar."

Der Holländer macht eine Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint: "Wir  nicht ! In Holland essen wir nur das Innere. Die Brotrinden werden  gesammelt, aufbereitet, zu Croissants geformt und nach Deutschland  verkauft!"

Der Deutsche überlegt und fragt dann: "Habt ihr in Holland denn auch  Sex?" Der Holländer: "Ja klar!" "Und was macht ihr danach mit denn  Kondomen?" "Wegwerfen!"

Der Deutsche antwortet lachend: "Wir nicht! In Deutschland werden die  Kondome gesammelt, eingeschmolzen, zu Kaugummis verarbeitet und nach  Holland verkauft!"


----------



## Abufaso (29. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fremder sitzt im Flugzeug neben einem kleinen Mädchen.
> 
> Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Reden wir ein wenig zusammen? Die Flüge gehen schneller vorüber, wenn man sich unterhält."
> 
> ...



Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## dr_breen (29. März 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung


 
Aufklärung ist der Ausgang des ääääh falscher Text!



> Der Fremde denkt darüber nach und sagt dann: "Nun, ich habe keine Ahnung." Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent um über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie nicht einmal über Schei*e Bescheid wissen?"


----------



## Trinar (30. März 2011)

Die Unterschiede zwischen dir und deinem Chef

Wenn du lange brauchst, bist du langsam.
Wenn dein Boss lange braucht, ist er gründlich.

Wenn du etwas nicht machst, bist du faul.
Wenn dein Boss etwas nicht macht, ist er zu beschäftigt.

Wenn du einen Fehler machst, bist du ein Idiot.
Wenn dein Boss Fehler macht, ist er nur menschlich.

Wenn du etwas unaufgefordert machst, hast du deine Kompetenz überschritten.
Wenn dein Boss dasselbe macht, ist er initiativ.

Wenn du standhaft bleibst, bist du engstirnig.
Wenn dein Boss dasselbe macht, ist er standhaft.

Wenn du eine Benimmregel missachtest, bist du unhöflich.
Wenn dein Boss einige Benimmregeln missachtet, ist er originell.

Wenn du deinem Boss eine Freude machst, bist du ein Arschkriecher.
Wenn dein Boss seinem Boss eine Freude macht, ist er kooperativ.

Wenn du außer Büro bist, lungerst du herum.
Wenn dein Boss außer Büro ist, ist das geschäftlich.

Wenn du einen Drink zuviel hattest bei einem Geschäftsanlass, bist du ein anonymer Alkoholiker.
Wenn dein Boss dasselbe macht, ist er wahnsinnig humorvoll...und höchstens "leicht angeheitert".


----------



## Low (30. März 2011)

Heute noch bei einer unbekannten Person gebracht:
Hallo, ich bin vom TÜV, ich müsste mal ihre Hupen testen!


----------



## DAEF13 (30. März 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal - wichtig ist, dass ihr untenstehendes immer in einem sehr "überzeugendwirkenden" Ton rüber bringt.

Treffen sich 3 Prostituierte und erzählen von ihren letzten Kunden.
P1: "Mein letzter Kunde war so schnell von null auf 100, das muss ein Rennfahrer gewesen sein, so schnell war der.
P2: "Hm, bei mir wars sicher ein Bäcker. Der war am kneten und kneten, das war sicher ein Bäcker.
P3: "Also bei mir war das ein Landwirt. Ganz sicher!
P1&P2: "Warum bist du dir da so sicher?"
P3: "Naja, der war ständig am nörgeln. Erst wars ihm zu trocken und dann zu feucht; er hatte immer etwas zu meckern."


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. März 2011)

Hier bin ich mal aufm lustigen deustschen paragraphen gestoßen:



Spoiler



§ 328 Unerlaubter Umgang mit radioaktiven Stoffen und anderen gefährlichen Stoffen und Gütern

(1) *Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft,*
1.wer ohne die erforderliche Genehmigung oder entgegen einer vollziehbaren Untersagung Kernbrennstoffe oder
2.wer grob pflichtwidrig ohne die erforderliche Genehmigung oder wer entgegen einer vollziehbaren Untersagung sonstige radioaktive Stoffe, die nach Art, Beschaffenheit oder Menge geeignet sind, durch ionisierende Strahlen den Tod oder eine schwere Gesundheitsschädigung eines anderen herbeizuführen,
aufbewahrt, befördert, bearbeitet, verarbeitet oder sonst verwendet, einführt oder ausführt.
(2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer
1.Kernbrennstoffe, zu deren Ablieferung er auf Grund des Atomgesetzes verpflichtet ist, nicht unverzüglich abliefert,
2.Kernbrennstoffe oder die in Absatz 1 Nr. 2 bezeichneten Stoffe an Unberechtigte abgibt oder die Abgabe an Unberechtigte vermittelt,
3.*eine nukleare Explosion verursacht* oder
4.einen anderen zu einer in Nummer 3 bezeichneten Handlung verleitet oder eine solche Handlung fördert.
(3) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer unter grober Verletzung verwaltungsrechtlicher Pflichten
1.beim Betrieb einer Anlage, insbesondere einer Betriebsstätte oder technischen Einrichtung, radioaktive Stoffe oder Gefahrstoffe im Sinne des Chemikaliengesetzes lagert, bearbeitet, verarbeitet oder sonst verwendet oder
2.gefährliche Güter befördert, versendet, verpackt oder auspackt, verlädt oder entlädt, entgegennimmt oder anderen überläßt
und dadurch die Gesundheit eine anderen, ihm nicht gehörende Tiere oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefährdet.
(4) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
(5) Handelt der Täter fahrlässig, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder Geldstrafe.
(6) Die Absätze 4 und 5 gelten nicht für Taten nach Absatz 2 Nr. 4.


----------



## B3RG1 (31. März 2011)

Kann doch jedem mal passieren 
So ne kleine nukleare Explosion


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2011)

@b3rg1: "Nukular, das wort heißt Nukular" - Homer Jay Simpson


----------



## AeroX (31. März 2011)

Aus der aktuellen FHM: 

Auf der Baustelle bemerkt der Arbeiter im fünften Stock, dass er die Handsäge unten vergessen hat. Es ist so laut, dass ihn der Lehrling unten am Boden nicht hören kann. Also versucht er es mit Handzeichen: er deutet auf sich, tippt sich an den Kopf und macht sägebewegungen. Der Lehrling nickt, öffnet die hose und holt sich einen runter. Empört rennt der Arbeiter nach unten und Flucht: 'was soll der Mist? Ich habe signalisiert, dass ich die Säge brauche.' 'Klar', sagt der Lehrling, ' hab ich schon verstanden. Ich wollte nur antworten:,ja ich komme!',


----------



## -NTB- (31. März 2011)

Drei Frauen bereiten sich im Flugzeug auf den nahenden Absturz vor. Die Amerikanerin frischt noch schnell ihr Make-up auf: "Die Retter kümmern sich immer zuerst um das hübscheste Mädchen." Die Französin öffnet ihre Bluse: "Die Retter schauen immer zuerst auf die schönsten Brüste." Die Afrikanerin steigt aus ihrer Hose: "Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung. Als erstes suchen sie immer nach der Black Box..."
Klaus will über die Straße gehen, da sieht er einen Leichenzug nahen und wundert sich: Zuerst werden zwei Särge vorbeigetragen, gefolgt von einem einsamen Mann. Hinter ihm trottet ein Hund, dann kommen etwa 200 Männer. "Wer ist denn da gestorben?" fragt Klaus den Mann. "Meine Frau", sagt der, "der Hund hat sie totgebissen." "Mein Beileid", sagt Klaus, "und wer liegt in dem zweiten Sarg?" - "Meine Schwiegermutter. Der Hund hat sie totgebissen." Ja verflucht", sagt Klaus, "kann ich mir den vielleicht mal ausleihen?" - "Kein Problem", antwortet der Mann, "stell dich hinten an."
Auf der Baustelle bemerkt der Arbeiter im fünften Stock, dass er die Handsäge unten vergessen hat. Es ist so laut, dass ihn der Lehrling unten am Boden nicht hören kann. Also versucht er es mit Handzeichen: Er deutet auf sich, tippt sich an den Kopf und macht dann Sägebewegungen. Der Bursche nickt, öffnet die Hose und holt sich einen runter. Empört rennt der Arbeiter nach unten und flucht: "Was soll der Mist? Ich habe signalisiert, dass ich die Säge brauche." "Klar", sagt der Lehrling, "hab ich schon verstanden. Ich wollte nur antworten: 'Ja, ich komme!'"

Im Flugzeug ist ein Mann völlig verblüfft über seinen Sitznachbarn: Ein leuchtend blauer Papagei. Kaum ist die Maschine gestartet, klingelt das Tier nach der Stewardess. "Hör mal, du Schnalle", krächzt er, "bring mir einen Whisky Soda, und zwar schnell." Die Stewardess bekommt rote Wangen, sagt aber nichts und geht weiter. Als sie einige Minuten später wieder an den beiden vorbei geht, legt der Papagei wieder los: "Verdammt noch mal, du blöde Kuh, wo bleibt mein Drink?" Sichtlich schockiert eilt die Stewardess davon und bringt den Whisky. Der Mann ist höchst beeindruckt und denkt sich: Das probiere ich auch. Er klingelt nach der Servicekraft und herrscht sie an: "Ich will einen Martini. Los, beweg deinen fetten Arsch, du ********." Das Mädchen läuft feuerrot an und rennt zum Cockpit. Kurz darauf kehrt sie mit dem Co-Piloten und zwei kräftigen Stewards zurück. Die Männer packen die beiden Passagiere und werfen sie kurzerhand in acht Kilometer Höhe aus dem Flugzeug. Meint der Papagei zu seinem Nachbarn: "Respekt, mein Lieber. Für einen, der nicht fliegen kann, hast du echt dicke Eier."


Politiker und Windeln haben eines gemeinsam: Man sollte sie regelmäßig wechseln. Aus demselben Grund.
Am Ausgang des Supermarkts reißt der Exhibitionist vor dem alten Mütterchen seinen Mantel auf. Die schaut, klatscht sich gegen die Stirn und sagt: "Ach, vielen Dank, junger Mann. Jetzt hätte ich doch beinahe die Shrimps vergessen."


Witz des Monats
Die Frau kommt mit rauchenden Reifen nach Hause, knallt die Tür zu und brüllt: "Süßer, pack die Koffer, ich hab den Lotto-Jackpot gewonnen!" Ihr Mann antwortet mit leuchtenden Augen: "Das ist ja super, Schatz. Wofür soll ich packen? Strand oder Stadt?" "Scheißegal. Hauptsache, du verpisst dich!"


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. März 2011)

höhö^^ vor allem der letzte

aber kannst du bitte ein paar absätze zwischen den witzen machen!? man verliert da ein bisschen den Überblick


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen FHM:
> 
> Auf der Baustelle bemerkt der Arbeiter im fünften Stock, dass er die Handsäge unten vergessen hat. Es ist so laut, dass ihn der Lehrling unten am Boden nicht hören kann. Also versucht er es mit Handzeichen: er deutet auf sich, tippt sich an den Kopf und macht sägebewegungen. Der Lehrling nickt, öffnet die hose und holt sich einen runter. Empört rennt der Arbeiter nach unten und Flucht: 'was soll der Mist? Ich habe signalisiert, dass ich die Säge brauche.' 'Klar', sagt der Lehrling, ' hab ich schon verstanden. Ich wollte nur antworten:,ja ich komme!',


 
 Wie absolut geil ist das denn!  YMMD!!


----------



## Lan_Party (1. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Wie absolut geil ist das denn!  YMMD!!



Zu geil. xD Wenn ich 18 bin sofort ein Abo der fhm. xD


----------



## Abufaso (1. April 2011)

Was sind vier Mercedes an einer Kreuzung?

Krieg der Sterne

Edit:

Ich sag es immer wieder: Ich wiederhole mich nie. 

Das Schöne an Alzheimer ist, man lernt jeden Tag neue Leute kennen.


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2011)

Deine Mutter ist wie L3 Cache. 

Wird immer zwischen allen (den Kernen) hin und her gereicht.

 Ich find den geil!


----------



## Pagz (6. April 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Priester:

"Bei dem was einem die Leute so erzählen geht mir ja direkt der Hut hoch"

"Dann leg ihn halt nich auf den Schoß"


----------



## Tobucu (7. April 2011)

Das Gegenteil von Fantasie?
Colaer


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2011)

Zwar nicht direkt ein Witz aber egal: "Einsamer sucht Einsame zum Einsamen"


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Ein Junge klingelt bei seiner Freundin an der Tür. Die Mutter macht auf.
Er:" Guten Tag Frau Fischer. Ich wollte ihre Tochter zum fischen abholen."
Sie:" Wir heißen aber Vogel."


----------



## rayon (9. April 2011)

In die Kategorie unlustige Witze:

Alter Mathematikerwitz: 
Treffen sich zwei Parallelen.


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Sagt eine Kuh zu einem Polizisten: "Stellen sie sich vor mein Mann ist auch Bulle."


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. April 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwichen einer Frau die Ihre Tage hat, und einem Terroristen?



Spoiler



Mit Terroristen lässt sich verhandeln


----------



## Justin Bieber (12. April 2011)

rayon schrieb:


> In die Kategorie unlustige Witze:
> 
> Alter Mathematikerwitz:
> Treffen sich zwei Parallelen.


 
Zwei Parrallelen können sich soweit ich weiß treffen ?
Wohl eher "treffen sich zwei Passanten" ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Zwei Parrallelen können sich soweit ich weiß treffen ?


 
In der Unendlickeit...


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2011)

@Justin Bieber: Wäre mir neu,dass sich parallelen treffen könnten. .


----------



## joraku (12. April 2011)

... den die verlaufen ja parallel, ne?


----------



## PMueller1 (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## joraku (12. April 2011)

Wenn zwei Parallelen parallel verlaufen sind sie natürlich auch parallel, sonst wären es ja keine Parallelen. Im ersten Fall war aber gemeint, dass zwei Geraden parallel verlaufen, nur so für die, die es nicht gelesen haben.


----------



## PMueller1 (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Funktionen, sagt die eine "Du, die Tangente von neulich hat mich echt berührt..." 


Streiten sich zwei Vektoren, sagt der eine "Jetzt komm mal endlich zum Punkt!"  


Kommt ein rechter Winkel zur ner Gegenüberstellung und trifft eine Hypotenuse... 


Kommt ne 1/x-Funktion zum Zahnarzt, sagt der Zahnarzt "Sie haben da ja ne Lücke..."


----------



## -NTB- (13. April 2011)

Versaute Witze


Ein Pärchen hat gerade wilden Sex. Da fängt Sie an zu stöhnen: "Jaja, gib´s mir…..Sag dreckige Dinge zu mir!" Daraufhin er: "Wohnzimmer, Küche, Flur…"

2 Homosexuelle auf dem Fahrrad werden von einem Taxifahrer angefahren. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Geh und hol die Bullen" Der Taxifahrer meint: "Ich geben euch 500 Euro, wenn Ihr nicht zu den Bullen geht" Der Schwule zeigt sich wenig beeindruckt von dem Angebot und sagt zu seinem Partner: "Geh und hol die Bullen!" Auch als der Taxifahrer sein Angebot auf 1000 Euro erhöht, lässt der Schwule sich nicht beeindrucken und sagt zu seinem Freund: "Geh und hol die Bullen!" Daraufhin meint der Taxifahrer: "Ach, leck mich doch am Arsch!" Und der Schwule zu seinem Freund: " Halt, er will verhandeln!"

Gehen zwei Prostituierte in Mainz spazieren und kommen an einer Schutthalde vorbei. Sagt die eine: "Mainz ist voll das Dreckloch!" Sagt die andere: "Meins auch."

Eine Frau beim Frauenarzt: "Also sind Sie nicht, aber Sie sollten die Tampons wechseln und nicht nachschieben….."

Klagt ein Mann beim Arzt über seine mangelnde Potenz: "Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen", meint der Arzt, "Ich habe hier ein ganz neues Phosphorpräparat." Sagt der Patient: "Nein, sie haben mich nicht verstanden! Er soll stehen, nicht leuchten!"


----------



## Tobucu (14. April 2011)

Was ist schlimmer als ein angebissener Apfel mit einen Wurm drinn?
Ein angebissener Apfel mit einem halben Wurm.


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. April 2011)

dann raüme ich jetzt hier grad nochmal auf



Spoiler



Ein Paerchen steht vor dem Affenkaefig.

Er zu ihr:

"Schau Dir mal den Affen an, der ruehrt sich gar nicht.
Willst Du nicht mal versuchen, ihn aufzumuntern?"

Sie: "Aufmuntern? Wie denn?"

Er: "Oeffne Deine Bluse doch mal ein wenig!"

Sie oeffnet ihre Bluse und laesst eine Brust ein wenig heraus-
schauen. Der Affe wird munter und schaut sehr interessiert drein.

Er: "Komm, er reagiert, mach Deine Bluse noch weiter auf!"

Sie macht sich einen Spass daraus und oeffnet ihre Bluse weiter,
zeigt schliesslich beide Brueste und der Affe reagiert!
Wie von der Tarantel gestochen springt er auf und laeuft wild hin und her, faengt laut an zu kreischen und kann sich ueberhaupt nicht mehr beruhigen.

"Jetzt wird er erst so richtig munter, los zeig noch mehr!"

"Wie - noch mehr? Du meinst...?"

"Ja"

Sie hebt kichernd ihren Rock ein wenig.

Der Affe sieht das und springt mit voller Wucht gegen das Gitter, so als wolle er es zum Einstuerzen bringen.

Immer wieder und immer wieder.

Als das Gitter nachzugeben droht,
meint der Mann zu seiner inzwischen etwas aengstlichen Freundin:


"So Schatz, nun erklaer ihm einmal, das du Migraene hast..."


----------



## the|Gamer (24. April 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Deine Mutter ist wie L3-Cache, sie wird zwischen allen vier Kernen umhergereicht und jeder hat Zugriff!


----------



## exoRR (24. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> dann raüme ich jetzt hier grad nochmal auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Check ich net.


----------



## PMueller1 (24. April 2011)

.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2011)

Das legt sich nach dem ersten mal.


----------



## guna7 (24. April 2011)

Wie kann man das nicht checken?


----------



## ziruam (24. April 2011)

kommt ein mann in die apotheke und sagt:"ich hätte gerne 10 packungen viagra." "warum den zehn", fragt der apotheker. "morgen kommt ein ganzer bus mit tschechinnen hierher" sagte der man und geht. am nächsten tag kommt er wieder in die apotheke. er sagt "ich hätte gerne 10 packungen handsalbe". "wieso den 10" fragt der apotheker". "Der Bus ist nicht gekommen"


----------



## Lan_Party (24. April 2011)

@ Ziruam weniger Smileys bitte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2011)

Und das war kein Witz.


----------



## exoRR (24. April 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nicht checken?


 
Also ich versteh es schon, aber ich finde da fehlt noch was damit es witzig ist. Deshalb dachte ich, ich habs falsch interpretiert.


----------



## B3RG1 (24. April 2011)

Deine Mutter gurgelt mit Bockwurstwasser


----------



## guna7 (24. April 2011)

exoRR schrieb:


> ...... aber ich finde da fehlt noch was damit es witzig ist.


 
Was denn?


----------



## Lan_Party (24. April 2011)

Die dunkle Seite immer schneller auf uns zu kommt! - Yoda, das ist nur ein Tunnel...
--
Was ist ein Japaner mit einem gebrochenem Arm? - Ein Knicklicht!
--
Kidnapping ist so ein hartes Wort...ich würde überraschende Adoption bevorzugen.
--
Apple hat ein neues Zubehör gerausgebracht, das kompatibel mit allen Apple Produkten ist: Den I-Mer
--
Eine Mutter hört von der Küche aus ihrem 5-jährigen Sohn zu, der im Wohnzimmer mit seiner Eisenbahn spielt. Sie hörtden Zug anhalten und ihren Sohn sagen:
"Alle total verblödeten Typen die hier aussteigen wollen schwingt eure Ärsche aus dem Zug! Und alle Vollidioten die hier einsteigen beeilt euch gefälligst, ihr lahmen Penner!"
Die total geschockte Mami rennt zu Ihrem Sohn und sagt:
"Du gehst jetzt sofort für 2 Stunden auf dein Zimmer! In diesem Haus wird so nicht gesprochen! Nach 2 Stunden darfst du wieder mit dem Zug spielen, aber nur, wenn Du dich einer höfflicheren Sprache bedienst!"
2 Stunden später, hört sie ihren Sohn wieder mit der Bahn spielen.
"Alle Fahrgäste die hier aussteigen, bitte vergessen Sie nichts im Zug. Vielen Dank das sie mit uns gereist sind. Unseren neuen Fahrgästen , die hier zusteigen wünschen wir eine angenehme Reis."
Die Mami freut sich schon wie eine Schneekönigin, als sie den kleinen dann noch hinzufügen hört:
"...und alle die wegen der 2-stündigen Verspätung angepisst sind, beschweren sie sich bitte bei der ******** in der Küche!"
--
2012 geht die Welt unter - Japan ist disqualifiziert wegen Frühstarts.
--

Bisschen Schwarzer Humor ist auch dabei...ist aber nicht Böse gemeint.


----------



## Tobucu (24. April 2011)

Fällt der Kapitän vom Fischkutter ist er nur noch Fischfutter.


----------



## Manicmanuel (25. April 2011)

Was kommt raus wenn man nen Schwarzen mit nem Octopus kreuzt?
.
.
.
.
.
.
Weiß ich auch nicht, aber es muss verdammt schnell Baumwolle pflücken können.


----------



## Manicmanuel (25. April 2011)

Die Lehrerin fragt in der Schule: Wenn auf dem Baum 3 Vögel sitzen und der Jäger 2x schießt. Wieviele Vögel sind übrig?

Fritzchen: 2

Lehrerin: Wie kommst du darauf?

Fritzchen: Naja wenn er einen erschießt, fliegen die anderen aufgeschreckt davon.

Lehrerin: so hab ich das noch garnicht betrachtet aber mit gefällt deine Denkweise.

Fritzchen: Ich hätte da auch eine Frage. Es essen 3 Frauen gemeinsam Eis. Die erste knabbert an ihrem Eis, die 1. leckt und die 3. saugt. Welche ist verheiratet?

Lehrerin: Ich glaube die, die saugt.

Fritzchen: Nein, es ist die mit dem Ehering aber mir gefällt ihre Denkweise.


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## -NTB- (25. April 2011)

Ute sagt :
Ich bin nur zur Dekoration
im Matheunterricht.


----------



## Manicmanuel (25. April 2011)

Unterhalten sich zwei Polizisten über ihre Sexpraktiken. "Hey Mann, ich habe entdeckt, wie man einen tierisch geilen Abgang bekommen kann."
"Wie denn ?"
"Pass mal auf: Ich lasse meine Frau auf allen Vieren knien, nehme meine Pistole in die rechte Hand und wenn ich kurz vor dem Orgasmus stehe, schieße ich viermal in die Luft (PENG, PENG...) Dabei erschreckt sich meine Frau so sehr, dass sie die Arschbacken zusammenkneift, dass die Post abgeht."
"Wow, wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme, muss ich das gleich ausprobieren."
Am nächsten Tag treffen sich die beiden wieder. "Na, wie war's gestern Abend?"
"Frag mich bloss nicht..!"
"Warum denn? Hast Du nicht getan, was ich Dir gesagt habe?"
"Doch, doch. Ich bin nach Hause gekommen, habe meine Magnum aus dem Schrank geholt und habe mit meiner Frau in der 69er Stellung angefangen. Als ich kurz davor stand, habe ich sechs Schüsse in die Luft geschossen (PENG, PENG....)."
"Ja und dann?"
"Und dann? Dann hat sie mir in die Eier gebissen, mir ins Gesicht geschissen und aus dem Schrank kam irgend so ein nackter Typ mit erhobenen Händen..."


----------



## Dyn@moFan (25. April 2011)

Fragt die Lehrerin ihre Schulklasse: "Wer von euch kennt Jemanden, der einen schönen Tod hatte?"
Fritzchen meldet sich: "Mein Opa, der ist einfach eingeschlafen und nicht mehr aufgewacht."
Lehrerin: "Da hast du recht, das ist wirklich ein recht angenehmer Tod." Und zur Schulklasse: "Und wer kennt jetzt Jemanden, der einen qualvollen Tod sterben musste?"
Wieder Fritzchen: "Die beiden Männer, die im Auto meines Opas gesessen haben!"


----------



## exoRR (25. April 2011)

Hä


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

Deine Geburtsurkunde ist ein Entschuldigungsschreiben der Kondomindustrie.


EDIT:


> Fliegen zwei U-Boote ueber die Wueste. Da verliert das eine ein Rad.
> Wieviele Eier sind im Nest? Drei, Joghurt hat keine Graeten!
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.gnudung.de/kram/jux/jux_anti.htm


----------



## exoRR (25. April 2011)

"Du hast ja den Arm in Gips. Was ist Dir denn passiert."
"Nun das war gewissermassen ein Verkehrsunfall. Ich wollte einem Kind ausweichen. Und da bin ich dann aus dem Bett gefallen."


----------



## widder0815 (20. Mai 2011)

Ein Blinder ein Buckliger und ein Querschnittsgelähmter im Rollstuhl, haben sich aus der Civilisation zurück gezogen  weil sie immer ausgelacht wurden , und leben in einem Waldhaus.
Eines tages irrt der Blinde durch den Wald und ein Zwerg springt aus einen Busch , und ZACK jetzt kannst du wieder sehen .
Der nicht mehr Blinde rennt zu seinen Freunden und verkündet ihnen sein Glück .
Darauf humpelt der Bucklige sofort zu dieser stelle und ... ein Zwerg springt wieder aus dem Busch und ...ZACK jetzt ist dein Buckel weg .
Als der ex Bucklige es zuhause erzählt , glaubt es jetzt auch der der im Rollstuhl sitzt und wetzt mit quietschenden Reifen sofort zu der gleichen stelle ... wo dann auch wieder ein Zwerg aus dem Busch springt und ... ZAAACK jetzte bist "du" Blind und ZACK jetzt hast "du" den Buckel .


----------



## zøtac (20. Mai 2011)

Warum haben Männer keine cellulite?


Spoiler



Weils nicht schön ist


----------



## widder0815 (20. Mai 2011)

Fester schrieb:


> ich dachte er kriegt neue Reifen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Mai 2011)

Fester schrieb:


> ich dachte er kriegt neue Reifen


 ... und zack, nun hast du Pirelli Pzero.


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

Der Beste Witz des Tages ist kein Witz sondern Realität

Die Polizei hat Piratenpartei.de lahmgelegt, und als Dankeschön hat Anonymus die Server der Polizei und des BKA lahm gelegt
gulli.com - news - view - Piratenpartei.de auf polizeiliche Anweisung offline (7. Update)


----------



## MatMade142 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Ein Mann isst ein paar Kekse, er fragt seinen Kumpel:
"Möchtest du auch einen?"

Er antwortet:
"nein danke ich muss noch fahren!"


----------



## B3RG1 (25. Mai 2011)

der eine trinkt
der andere bier


----------



## joraku (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Ein Mann isst ein paar Kekse, er fragt seinen Kumpel:
> "Möchtest du auch einen?"
> 
> Er antwortet:
> "nein danke ich muss noch fahren!"



Naja, es gibt Länder da ist das wirklich so


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Ein Holländer, ein Deutscher, eine Nonne und ein junges Mädchen sitzen im Zug. Sie fahren durch einen Tunnel, plötzlich knallt es und als sie wieder herauskommen, reibt sich der Holländer die Wange. Die Nonne denkt: "Der fiese Holländer wollte bestimmt im Dunkeln das Mädchen betatschen, aber die hat ihm eine runtergehauen. Gut so!" Das Mädchen denkt: "Der Holländer wollte bestimmt mich heimlich im Dunkeln betatschen, hat aber die Nonne erwischt und die hat ihm eine runtergehauen *lol*." Der Holländer denkt: "Der Deutsche hat bestimmt das Mädchen betatscht, hat aber die Nonne erwischt, die dachte dass ich es war und haut mir doch glatt eine runter!" Der Deutsche denkt: "Höhö, im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Käskopp wieder eine runter!"

Wie komm ich nur auf diesen Witz?


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. Mai 2011)

- "Papa, Papa!! Wo liegt Afrika???" - "Frag deine Mutter, die hat aufgeräumt!"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> - "Papa, Papa!! Wo liegt Afrika???" - "Frag deine Mutter, die hat aufgeräumt!"


Ist quasi hier um die Ecke, ich sehe jeden Morgen einen der kommt mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## Lotz24 (29. Mai 2011)

"Papa meib Außenspiegel ist kaputt!" "Ja ok. Sonst noch etwas kaputt?" "Ja das Auto liegt drauf."


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Und warum kann der nicht schwimmen? Weil er nur einen Arm hat!


 Der war geil.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> "Papa meib Außenspiegel ist kaputt!" "Ja ok. Sonst noch etwas kaputt?" "Ja das Auto liegt drauf."


 
He he das is aber ein LKW-Fahrer-Witz:
Ruft der Kraftfahrer seinen Chef an und sagt: "Sie müssten einen neuen Außenspiegel kaufen." der Chef: "Warum denn das?" der Fahrer: "Weil der Laster drauf liegt."

Geht ein Asiate in die Bäckerei, kommt mit zwei richtig heißen Blondinen wieder raus. Was hat er sich wohl gekauft?


Spoiler



Zwei Blötchen


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

Ne Blondine sitz mit ihrem Freund im  Whirlpool.

Nach 10 Minuten fragt sie: Stimmt es wirklich, dass ich untergehe, wenn du den Finger rausnimmst?


----------



## B3RG1 (29. Mai 2011)

Welche Zeit isses, wenn ein Elefant auf deinem Auto sitzt? 

```
höchste Zeit für ein neues Auto :ugly:
```


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Holländer, ein Deutscher, eine Nonne und ein junges Mädchen sitzen im Zug. Sie fahren durch einen Tunnel, plötzlich knallt es und als sie wieder herauskommen, reibt sich der Holländer die Wange. Die Nonne denkt: "Der fiese Holländer wollte bestimmt im Dunkeln das Mädchen betatschen, aber die hat ihm eine runtergehauen. Gut so!" Das Mädchen denkt: "Der Holländer wollte bestimmt mich heimlich im Dunkeln betatschen, hat aber die Nonne erwischt und die hat ihm eine runtergehauen *lol*." Der Holländer denkt: "Der Deutsche hat bestimmt das Mädchen betatscht, hat aber die Nonne erwischt, die dachte dass ich es war und haut mir doch glatt eine runter!" Der Deutsche denkt: "Höhö, im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Käskopp wieder eine runter!"
> 
> Wie komm ich nur auf diesen Witz?



LOL! Geiler Witz den muss ich mir merken


----------



## -NTB- (30. Mai 2011)

*Ein Betrunkener ruft bei der Polizei an.
"Ich muss ein Geständnis ablegen. Ich habe soeben einen Dinosaurier überfahren!"
"Sie haben was?!?"
"Ich habe soeben einen Dinosaurier überfahren!" 
"Dinosaurier sind ausgestorben!" 
Da fängt der Betrunkene schrecklich an zu weinen: "Das habe ich nicht gewollt!"*


----------



## bobby (6. Juni 2011)

Kommt ein Saarländer zu Wetten Dass? Er bietet Thomas folgende Wette an:  Wetten Dass ich es schaffe mit meiner Zahnbürste innerhalb von 10  Minuten 25 Pfälzer zu erschlagen. Meint Thomas: "Das ist eine sehr gute  Wette. Aber was machen Sie wenn es nicht klappt?" Sagt der Saarländer:  "Dann nehme ich einen Spaten."


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. Juni 2011)

Gerade eben im Radio:

Ein Mann hat seiner im Krankenhaus liegender Schwiegermutter fogendes lied gewünscht:
Von Ich und Ich "so soll es sein, so kann es bleiben!"


----------



## guna7 (10. Juni 2011)

Normalerweise dient eine Tageszeitung der Information. Bei mir dient sie beim Frühstück nur noch als Sichtschutz.


----------



## Tobucu (10. Juni 2011)

Radiomoderator: "Mal sehen was heute in der Zeitung ist."
Raschel raschel
"Oh, ein Brötchen."


----------



## knuddelbär (10. Juni 2011)

Was ist rot und tut an den zähnen weh ?
ein Backstein xD


----------



## MG42 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Was hat ein Pfarrer zwischen den Beinen?
> Einen Arbeitslosen!



Zwei faule Eier und einen Arbeitslosen, wenn schon denn schon!!!


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juni 2011)

Die Sprache der Killerspieler und Internet-Junkies ist eine Sprache für sich. Sätze bestehen meistens nur aus Abkürzungen und einzelne Wörter sind komplett aus dem Englischen übernommen. Doch was heißt überhaupt “lol” und was ist ein “Headshot”? Eltern im Netz erklärt die gängigsten Killer-Begriffe.



A wie Amoklauf
Amokläufe sind ein Phänomen der Neuzeit, das so alt ist wie ihre Ursache: die Killerspiele. Genau wie in den Metzelspielen geht es dem Amokläufer während seines Blutrauschs nur darum, so viele Menschen zu töten wie möglich. Das Training dafür, wie man eine Waffe bedient, welche Schrotflinte am meisten Schaden anrichtet und auf welche Stelle des Autos man schießen muss, damit es in die Luft fliegt, gibt es bereits in jedem Supermarkt – Counter-Strike und Co. machen es vor.

B wie Bong
Das Wort “Bong” stammt aus dem Englischen und bedeutet soviel wie “Bums” oder “Knall”. Gemeint ist hiermit eine Haschichzigarette, die mit Cannabis, Kokain oder Heroin gefüllt ist. Da Killerspiel-Exzesse oft sehr langwierig sind und die Gamer auf Schlaf verzichten wollen, wird sich so mit verschiedenen Drogen aufgeputscht.

C wie Clan
Ein “Clan” (Abkürzung für engl. cool lazy aiming nerds = coole, faule Baller-Nerds) ist definiert als eine möglichst große Gruppierung von Killerspielern. Ähnlich wie bei terroristischen Organisationen wie al-Qaida versammeln sich Clans zu Gruppen, um virtuelle Massenmorde und Anschläge zu veranstalten.

D wie Deatmatch
Das so genannte Deathmatch (dt. Todesspiel) ist ein Spielmodus, bei dem es einzig und allein darum geht, so viele Menschen wie möglich zu töten. In Expertenkreisen ist dieser Modus wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu echten Amokläufen auch als Trainingssimulator für Massaker einschlägig bekannt. Aus Polizeiakten geht hervor, dass Amokläufer wie Robert Steinhäuser (Erfurt 2002) und Tim Kretschmer (Winnenden 2009) ihre Tat in Deathmatch-Partien eingeübt hatten.

E wie Experience Points
In manchen Killerspielen haben die Zocker-Freaks die Möglichkeit, so genannte Experience Points (dt. Erfahrungspunkte) zu sammeln. Dies geschieht beispielsweise, in dem Geiseln erschossen oder Gegner mit möglichst brutalen Waffen hingerichtet werden. Durch gewonnene Erfahrungspunkte kann der Spieler dann neue, brutalere Waffen kaufen oder Bonus-Missionen freischalten.

F wie Frag
Ein Frag (sprich: Frahk) ist in der Killerspiel-Szene ein gezielter Mord. Da es in den meisten Spielen darum geht, möglichst viele Gegner zu töten, sind Frags sehr begehrt und werden meist durch so genannte Erfahrungspunkte belohnt (siehe oben).

G wie Good Game
Verlief ein Spiel gut, das heißt gab es viele Tote und Verletzte, loben sich die Spieler gegenseitig für den blutigen Wettkampf mit einem “Good Game” (dt. gutes Spiel). Da die Spieler auf Grund von Rechtschreibschwächen viele Redenwendungen abkürzen, ist in diesem Zusammenhang häufig die Abkürzung “gg” zu hören.

H wie Headshot
Unter einem Headshot versteht man einen direkten Schuss in den Kopf, daher auch die Herleitung aus dem Englischen (head = Kopf, shot = Schuss). Kopfschüsse sind schwer zu erzielen und sehr beliebt, da bei einem Treffer der Kopf meistens auseinander platzt – der Killerspieler bekommt einen euphorischen Schub (siehe K wie Killingspree).

I wie Indiziert
Ist ein Killerspiel besonders gefährlich oder gewaltverherrlichend, wird es von der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM) geprüft und landet in der Regel auf dem Index – das Spiel ist somit in Deutschland verboten und darf nicht mehr verkauft werden, es ist also illegal. Bekannte indizierte Killerspiele sind Counter-Strike: Source, Doom 4 und der Alien-Schocker F.E.A.R.

J wie Jugendgefährdend
Prangt auf einem Killer-Game das Prädikat “Jugendgefährdend”, ist dies für Jugendliche meistens Grund genug, das Spiel zu kaufen. Nicht nur der eigene Killerinstinkt der Zocker wird dadurch befriedigt, auch das Ansehen in der Killer-Clique steigt mit dem Brutalo-Level. Umso gewaltverherrlichender das Spiel, desto “cooler” wird er angesehen.

K wie Killerspiele
Ballern, metzeln, abschlachten – so könnte man den Inhalt eines Killerspiels kurz und bündig erklären. Anders als in anderen Computerspielen geht es hier nicht um Taktik und Teamplay, sondern lediglich darum, möglichst viele Menschen zu töten. Die Anzahl der Metzel-Games ist in etwa genauso hoch wie die Waffen, die man in ihnen zum Abschlachten jeglicher Art zur Verfügung hat. Der Killer-Freak kann frei wählen, ob er seine Opfer lieber mit einem selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt oder ihnen mit einer Axt die Extremitäten abtrennt. Bekannte Vertreter dieser krankhaften Gattung sind unter anderem Counter-Strike, Doom 4 und World of Warcraft.

L wie LSD
LSD, wegen der säureartigen, ätzenden Wirkung auf den Körper auch Acid (deutsch: Säure) genannt, ist neben Heroin eine der gefährlichsten Drogen. Geraucht oder mit einer Spritze injiziert, versetzt sie den Drogi in einen tranceartigen Zustand, begleitet von starken Halluzinationen. Nach der Einnahme der Droge fühlt sich der Konsument “high” und vergisst für eine kurze Zeit all seine Probleme. Killerspieler greifen deswegen sehr häufig zu diesem Rauschgift, um vor ihrer traurigen Realität zu fliehen. Ein fataler Fehler, denn LSD macht – ähnlich wie Heroin – meistens schon nach dem ersten Zug süchtig.

M wie Monsterkill
Was das Bundesverdienstkreuz im echten Leben ist, ist der so genannte Monsterkill in der Welt der Killerspiele. Durch überdurchschnittliche Leistungen wird diese Auszeichnung an diejenigen Keller-Killer verliehen, die in einer Runde besonders viele Menschen getötet haben. Ein Monsterkill-Träger ist somit eine Art lokaler Held, dem die übrigen Zocker einen beinahe göttlichen Respekt zollen.

N wie Noob
Im Amok-Alphabet der Killerspieler gibt es – wie in jeder anderen Sprache auch – Schimpfwörter. Eine besonders häufig verwendete Beleidigung ist “Noob” (sprich: Nop), die natürlich keinen etymologischen Hintergrund hat, sondern wie viele Begriffe aus dem Killer-Jargon bloße Wortneuschöpfungen sind. Für die Ballerspieler ist dieses Schimpfwort außerdem ein geheimes Codewort, mit dem sie sich in der realen Welt untereinander verständigen können. Spricht ein Killer-Freak den anderen mit “Noob” an, weiß der sofort, dass er einem Killer-Kameraden gegenüber steht.

O wie OMG
Ähnlich wie “Noob” ist auch “OMG” ein Ausdruck, der ausschließlich im Killerspiel-Milieu zu hören ist. Ausgeschrieben bedeutet er “Ohne mein Gewehr”, eine Metapher. Meist wird diese Redewendung als Antwort auf eine absurde Frage benutzt, die der Gamer vehement verneint. “Nur ohne mein Gewehr!”, könnte die sinngemäße Übersetzung lauten, bei Killerspielern also “nie”. Unter normalen Menschen benutzt man auch die Redewendung “Nur über meine Leiche!”.

P wie Programmiersprachen
Genau wie Sätze durch die Sprache gebildet werden, muss auch ein Computerprogramm durch eine eigens dafür entwickelte Programmiersprache definiert werden. Die Unterschiede dabei sind enorm: Während Programme wie die Schreibsoftware Microsoft Word mit HTML programmiert wurden, greifen die Entwickler von Metzel-Games oft zu der Hacker-Programmiersprache C++. Wie gefährlich diese Sprache für Jugendliche ist, zeigte sich erst im September 2009, als der schülerVZ-Hacker Matthias L. vor seinem Selbstmord einen Abschiedsbrief verfasste – in C++.

Q wie Quake
Die Urmutter jedes Killerspiels ist Quake (deutsch: Beben). Als dieses Metzel-Game im Jahr 1992 erschien, revolutionierte es die Computerspielbranche. Nie zuvor hatte es ein Spiel gegeben, in dem man auf so brutale Art und Weise Menschen abschlachten und abmetzeln konnte. Durch dieses primitive Machwerk angetrieben, entwickelten Killerspiele-Hersteller auf der ganzen Welt ähnliche Metzel-Mangas – mit nur einem Ziel: Den Vorgänger in Sachen Brutalität immer weiter zu übertreffen.

R wie Rassismus
Killerspiele sind ein Ausdruck der eigenen Identität – sowohl für die Spieler als auch für die Entwickler dieser grausamen Online-Orgien. So versuchen viele Computer-Freaks, ihren eigenen versteckten Rechtsradikalismus in die Ballergames von morgen einzubauen. Was auf dem deutschen Markt wegen der stabilen Rechtslage kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, bringt das braune Blut in den meisten anderen Ländern regelrecht in Wallung. So ist der Nazi-Shooter Call Of Duty in den USA schon seit langem ein unangefochtener Kassenschlager.

S wie Sonderschule
Erst kommen die Killerspiele, dann alles andere. So sehen es die Zocker auch mit der Schulbildung. Wer einmal drin steckt im Killerspiel-Sumpf kommt so schnell nicht mehr heraus, der soziale Abstieg ist dann nicht mehr weit. Viele exzessive Metzel-Gamer landen auf Haupt- und Sonderschulen, weil sie nach tagelangen PC-Exzessen übermüdet sind und nicht mehr dem Unterricht folgen können oder gar nicht erst zur Schule erscheinen. Sie sind dann auf spezielle Förderung angewiesen, weil sie mit der regulären Schulform nicht mehr mithalten können (siehe auch: V wie Verblödung).

T wie Teamwork
Folgende Situation: Der Killerspieler steht alleine mit seinem Maschinengewehr Typ Glock 18 vor einer Tür, hinter der sich Terroristen verschanzt haben. Plötzlich geht die Tür auf und die Gamer-Gangster kommen raus, schießen wie wild um sich, fetzen alles kurz und klein. Der Killerspieler hat keine Chance, rettet sein Leben mit einem Sprung hinter eine Kiste. Die Terroristen kommen näher, immer mit dem langen Lauf der Glock 18 auf die Kiste zielend. Noch sechs Schritte, dann sind sie da und zerfetzen ihn. Doch dann hört man plötzlich Schüsse, Schreie. Die Terror-Spieler werden von hinten zerfetzt, die karierten Holzfällerhemden blutdurchtränkt. Ein Baller-Freund des Killerspielers hat sich von hinten angeschlichen und die brenzliche Situation in letzter Zeit durch gutes Teamwork (deutsch: Mannschaftsarbeit) gerettet.

U wie Ultrakill
Wenn das Blut spritzt, die Gedärme an den Wänden kleben und die Köpfe über den Asphalt rollen, dann hat ein Killer-Gamer höchstwahrscheinlich gerade einen Ultrakill gemacht. Ähnlich wie der Monsterkill (siehe Amok-Alphabet Teil 2 M wie Monsterkill) ist auch der Ultrakill eine besonders begehrte Auszeichnung für einen Amok-Spieler. Erreicht wird sie, wenn man mindestens zehn Feinde in kurzer Zeit nacheinander abschlachtet.

V wie Verblödung
Zahlreiche wissenschaftliche Studien haben in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder bewiesen: Zocken macht dumm. Schuld daran sind die Ballergames, die immer einfacher gestrickt sind und den Killerspieler intellektuell in etwa so viel fordern wie Geschirrspülen. Das Einzige, das er beim Spielen machen muss, ist auf die Maus zu drücken, wenn ein Gegner ins Fadenkreuz läuft.

W wie World of Warcraft
Neben dem berüchtigten Killer-Shooter Counter-Strike lässt auch das Metzel-Adventure World of Warcraft das kranke Herz vieler Killerspieler höher schlagen. Die Handlung ist ähnlich primitiv wie bei klassischen Shootern: Man schlüpft in die Rolle eines Orks, Elfen oder Menschen und muss zusammen mit anderen Gamern frei herumlaufende Tiere und Monster töten. Das Besondere: Die Spielfiguren können Level aufsteigen und so immer grausamere Attacken und Fähigkeiten erlernen, mit denen sie ihre Gegner abschlachten.

X wie XXX
Wenn Gamer nicht gerade Haschisch spritzen oder LSD schnupfen, surfen sie auf Pornoseiten. Dort versorgen sie sich mit den neuesten Ekel-Videos, um ihre perversen Fetische befriedigen zu können. Obwohl es in Deutschland strafbar ist, sich als Unter-18-Jähriger Sexvideos im Netz anzusehen, findet die Perverso-Jugend dank Hacker-Programmen immer neue Möglichkeiten, an ihre Erotik-Pornos zu kommen. Besonders erschreckend: Selbst 14-Jährige kennen schon die Codewörter für die berühmtesten Sex-Seiten im Netz.

Y wie Y?
Ballern, abmetzeln, vergewaltigen – für alles andere ist im Spiel keine Zeit. Auch nicht für Wörter, die ausgeschrieben nur aus drei Buchstaben bestehen wie das englische Wort “why” (deutsch: warum). In Metzel-Sessions wird dies von den faulen Zockern oftmals einfach nur mit einem “y” ersetzt – damit mehr Zeit zum Ballern bleibt.

Z wie Zeichensetzung
Die Zeichensetzung ist für die meisten Zocker-Freaks ein Fremdwort. Durch extreme Spielexzesse vernachlässigen sie ihre Schulbildung (siehe: S wie Sonderschule) und verlernen die Fähigkeit, sich in einem korrekten Deutsch zu artikulieren. Kommata, Fragezeichen oder gar Punkte werden aus Unwissenheit oder Zeitmangel komplett weggelassen, damit mehr Zeit für die Metzel-Spiele bleiben. An dieser orthografischen Fehlentwicklung lassen sich die Killerspieler auch außerhalb der Ballergames leicht erkennen: in Internetforen, Bewerbungsschreiben – oder in den Kommentaren auf Eltern im Netz.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

Also das mit der sonder und hauptschule ist ja das letze!


----------



## eXitus64 (16. Juni 2011)

was ist braun und klopft gegen die scheibe?

ein kind im backofen!


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2011)

eine Polizeistreife hält ein Auto an in dem zwei Pfarrer sitzen. der Polizist schaut so ins Auto und meint dann zum Fahrer "Wir suchen 2 Kinderschändern." darauf kurbelt der Fahrer das Fenster hoch und unterhält sich kurz mit seinem Beifahrer, kurbelt dann das Fenster wieder runter und sagt zum Polizisten "Ok, wir machens".


----------



## jurawi (16. Juni 2011)

@ computertod xDD hammer !!


----------



## MG42 (16. Juni 2011)

@ bel_gen_14
Wo hast du den Mist her ^^

@Topic

Warum hat ein Mantafahrer ein Gitter vorm Auspuff?


Spoiler



Damit kein Penner drin Übernachten kann



Mantafahrer vor Ampel.
Sieht er einen Fahradfahrer vor sich, der sich kurz vor dem Umschalten (Grün) Brot ins Maul stopft. Grün, Mantafahrer lässt Reifen quietschen und muss wieder scharf vor der nächsten Ampel abbremsen. Dasselbe Spiel vor der 2tem Ampel, Fahradfahrer stopft das Brot regelrecht in sich rein, dann schaltet die Ampel auf Grün und der M. gibt wieder bis zur nächsten Ampel Gas.
Der Fahradfahrer ist auch angekommen. Nun sieht der M. sieht nun wie sich der Fahradfahrer übergibt und das Erbrochene unter die Achseln schmiert.
Fragt der M. den F.: Ey, was machsten du da fürn Shice? F.: Na ich war gestern in der Kirche, der Pfaffe hat zitiert: *Brechet das Brot und verteilet es unter den Armen.*


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2011)

Manta Witze kann ich auch



> Mantafahrer kauft sich eine Digitale Uhr. am nächsten Tag wird er nach der Uhrzeit gefragt Mantafahrer "11 geteilt durch 25"(Uhrzeit kann man beliebig ersetzen )
> Was ist ein Parkplatz voller Mantas? Elternsprechtag in der Sonderschule
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Manta und GTI Fahrer? bei den Mantafahrer ist einer Dümmer als der andere, bei den GTI Fahrer ist es genau umgekehrt
> Der kürzeste Mantawitz? – Steht ein Manta vor der Uni!
> ...


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. Juni 2011)

Was sind die letzten Worte eines Mantafahrers:
Die kurve krieg ich locker mit 280 km/h


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Was sind die letzten Worte eines Mantafahrers:
> Die kurve krieg ich locker mit 280 km/h


 Meine Tante ist mal mit 130 km/h in die Ausfahrt gefahren aber kurz bevor sie bemerkt hat das sie da rein muss.


----------



## MG42 (16. Juni 2011)

Manta- und Mercedesfahrer geben sich ein lockeres Rennen im Odenwald. Mal liegt der Ma- mal der Me vorne.
Kurz vor der nächsten Kurve macht es einen riesen Knall. Manta fliegt geradewegs aus der Kurve, den Abhang runter und aus dem Sichtfeld des Me gegen einen Baum, der bremst, schnell das 1Hilfe Köfferchen aus dem Kofferraum holt und dem Anderen schnell den Abhang runter zu Hilfe eilt. Beim Näherkommen entdeckt er an der Heckscheibe ein kleines Loch und rundherum ist die Scheibe gesplittert, was ihn zwar wundert, aber nicht beunruhigt. An der Fahrertür angekommen sieht er auf der Innenseite der Frontscheibe ne Blutlache, der Kopf des Ma liegt so unnatürlich auf dem Lenkrad, denkt sich der Me "****" und will ihn grad vorsichtig raushelfen, als plötzlich ihn von hinten jemand an der Schulter packt und sagt: "Heeh, das ist meiner, wennd Ersatzteil brauchsch, schieß da selba enar".


----------



## Puepue (17. Juni 2011)

Deine Kinder nerven dich mal wieder? Kein Problem! Ein Geschäft in der Nähe meines Elternhauses wirbt jetzt damit, das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen:


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Juni 2011)

Was macht´n Clown im Büro?



...



Faxen.


----------



## Tobucu (22. Juni 2011)

Warum steht Ein Pils im Wald?

Weil die Tannen zapfen.


----------



## guna7 (22. Juni 2011)

saugut .....


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Juni 2011)

*Ein Mann hatte seit kurzem eine neue Freundin.
Der Sex mit ihr war wunderbar,
aber Sie streichelte ihm nach dem Sex immer seine Hoden.
Eines Tages fragt er sie:
"Warum machst du das?"
Sie grinst nur und antwortet:
"Ich vermisse meine!"*


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

Da läuft es einem doch glatt eiskalt den Rücken runter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2011)

Sie zu ihm beim Sex:
"Gib mir Tiernamen!"
"Schmetterling!"
"Ich hab böse Tiernamen gemeint!"
"Böser Schmetterling!"


----------



## guna7 (22. Juni 2011)

Sie zu ihm beim Sex:
"Sag mir dreckige Sachen"!
"Küche, Badezimmer, Esszimmer ......."


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. Juni 2011)

Sitzt eine Blondine im Flugzeug. Auf einmal fragt der Anwalt neben ihr "Hey, der Flug ist langweilig. Wir können ein Spiel spielen. Ich stelle dir eine Frage und wenn du die Antwort nicht weißt gibst du mir 5€. Dann bist du dran."
Die Blondine:"Ne, ich keine Lust zu spielen!"
Anwalt:,, Ok, damit es interessanter wird: wenn du nichts weißt gibst du mir 5€ und wenn Ich es nicht weiß gebe ich dir 500€. Ok?"
Die Blondine ist einverstanden.
Der Anwalt fängt an:"Ok, Was ist die Hauptstadt von Kasachstan?"
Die Blondine rätselt und rätselt und kommt nicht drauf. Sie gibt ihm schließlich 5€. Nun ist die Blondine dran:
"Welches Tier hat 3 beine wenn es einen Berg hoch geht. Und wenn es runter geht hat es 5 beine?"
Der Anwalt rätselt und rätselt, ruft Freunde an, dursucht das Internet und fragt sogar den Piloten. Keiner weiß es und der Anwalt gibt ihr 500€. Darauf fragt der Anwalt:
"Interessant. Welches Tier ist es denn jetzt nun?"
Draufhin gibt die Blondie ihm 5€ und dreht sich zur Seite...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2011)

An einer Bushaltestelle wartet ein hübsche, sexy aufgetakelte Blondine. Neben ihr hochkant stehend eine Bettmatratze, welche die Blondine oben festhält.
- Was hat die sexy Blonde vor und wozu die Matratze? -

Sie ist auf dem Weg zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch und man sagte ihr, sie solle aussagekräftige Unterlagen  mitbringen.


----------



## Lotz24 (23. Juni 2011)

Wer denkt, dass der Bauleiter den Bau leitet, denk auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten!


----------



## Tobucu (23. Juni 2011)

Warum schmeist einer Steine in den Hamburger Hafen?
Da steht ein Schild "Deutsche Werft".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juni 2011)

Wer war der erste Torwart der Welt?



Spoiler



Noah, denn Gott sprach:
Geh du in den Kasten, ich geh in den Sturm!


----------



## Tobucu (25. Juni 2011)

Ein Polizist stoppt eine junge Frau, die in einer 30-km-Zone mit 80 km/h
erwischt wird und es kommt zu folgender Unterhaltung:

P: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen? 
F: Ich habe keinen mehr. Der wurde mir vor ein paar Wochen entzogen, da ich zum 3. Mal betrunken Auto gefahren bin.
P: Aha, kann ich dann bitte den Fahrzeugschein sehen? 
F: Das ist nicht mein Auto, ich habe es gestohlen. 
P: Der Wagen ist geklaut? 
F: Ja - aber lassen Sie mich kurz überlegen, ich glaube die Papiere habe  ich im Handschuhfach gesehen, als ich meine Pistole reingelegt habe. 
P: Sie haben eine Pistole im Handschuhfach? 
F: Stimmt. Ich habe sie dort schnell reingeworfen, nachdem ich die  Fahrerin des Wagens erschossen habe und die Leiche dann hinten in den  Kofferraum
gelegt habe. 
P: Eine Leiche im Kofferraum?
F: Ja!

Nachdem der Polizist das gehört hat, ruft er über Funk sofort den  diensthöheren Kollegen an, damit er von dem Unterstützung bekomme. Das  Auto wurde
umstellt und als der Kollege eintraf, ging er langsam auf die Fahrerin zu und fragte noch mal: 

P: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen? 
F: Sicher, hier bitte. (Fahrerin zeigt gültigen Führerschein)
P: Wessen Auto ist das?
F: Meines, hier sind die Papiere. 
P: Können Sie bitte noch das Handschuhfach öffnen, ich möchte kurz prüfen ob Sie eine Pistole dort deponiert haben. 
F: Natürlich gern, aber ich habe keine Pistole darin. Natürlich war dort auch keine Pistole)
P: Kann ich dann noch einen Blick in Ihren Kofferraum werfen. Mein  Mitarbeiter sagte mir, das Sie darin eine Leiche haben. (Kofferraum:  keine Leiche) 
P: Das verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Der Polizist, der sie  angehalten hat, sagte mir, das Sie keinen Führerschein, das Auto  gestohlen, eine Pistole im Handschuhfach und eine Leiche im Kofferraum  haben.
F: Super! Und ich wette, er hat auch noch behauptet, dass ich zu schnell gefahren bin.


----------



## axel25 (25. Juni 2011)

Genialer Witz .


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juni 2011)

Am Sandufer eines Dschungelflusses prallen 2 blinde Tiere - eine Maus und ein Krokodol gegeneinander. 
"Hey du, wer bist du? - "Sag´ich nich;  - was bist du denn?" - "Sag ich dir auch nich´!"
Man einigt sich darauf, daß einer den anderen abtastet und abschnüffelt und dann rät, was der Andere denn nun ist. 

Das Krokodil beginnt und ist schnell beim Resümee:
"Du bist klein, - du hast einen Pelz und einen nackten Ringelschwanz - du bist eine Maus!"  
"Hmm, ja richtig, - jetzt komm ich." Die Maus braucht etwas länger; - aber dann: "Also - du hast eine große Klappe, - eine Lederjacke an, 
und einen unruhigen Schwanz, - du bist ein Italiäner!"


----------



## Tobucu (25. Juni 2011)

Zwei Jäger sitzen abends auf einem Hochsitz.
Der eine Jäger sagt: "Du, ich kann Deine Frau durch das Fernglas sehen und die ist nackt."
Der andere Jäger erwidert: "Ach, das ist die abends öfter!"
Der eine Jäger: "Du, ich kann Deinen Nachbarn durch das Fernglas erkennen und der ist auch nackt."
Der andere Jäger: "Lass ihn doch, er kann doch tun und lassen was er will!"
Der eine Jäger: "Was würdest Du denn sagen, wenn deine Frau und dein Nachbar zusammen nackt in deiner Wohnung wären?"
Der andere Jäger: "Meiner Frau würde ich ins Gesicht schießen und dem Kerl die Eier wegpusten!"
Der eine Jäger: "Wenn Du jetzt schießt, müsstest Du mit einem Schuss hinkommen!"


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2011)




----------



## Woohoo (27. Juni 2011)

Ein Mexikaner ein Jude und ein Fabiger gehen in eine Bar.
Der Barmann guckt die Männer an und sagt: "Verpisst euch ihr *********************" 

Aus dem Film Gran Torino, der Film kommt übrigens gleich.


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Juni 2011)

Was haben die XXXLMöbelhäuser und EHEC Gemeinsam?


Spoiler



Beide haben ein roten Stuhl


----------



## Woohoo (27. Juni 2011)

Top aktuell der Ehec Witz.  Fand die Werbung mit dem roten Stuhl schon immer unpassend und eklig. 

Makaber, aber auch aktuell.


----------



## computertod (1. Juli 2011)

ich glaub, der war schonmal dran, aber egal:





> Merkel, Medwedew und Obama sitzen am Strand. Auf einmal sagt Medwedew:  "Wir in Russland haben U-Boote, die bis zu 2 Monate unter Wasser bleiben  können, ohne aufzutauchen!"
> Darauf meint Obama: "Wir Amerikaner haben U-Botte, die bis zu 6 Monate nicht auftauchen müssen!"
> Merkel denkt sich "Oh ********, sowas haben wir nicht, mit was stech ich die beiden bloß aus?"
> In dem Moment taucht ein U-Boot auf, die Luke öffnet sich, ein Soldat kommt heraus und schreit: "***************************;WO GIBTS TREIBSTOFF?"


----------



## axel25 (1. Juli 2011)

Der ist ja mal richtig fies.


----------



## AeroX (6. Juli 2011)

Die Sex and the City ladies stehen vor einem Luxushotel. Am Eingang ein Schild: ,Nur für Frauen!´ Sie beschließen, sich das mal anzusehen. Der bursche an der Rezeption erklärt ihnen, wie es läuft ,Wir haben 5 Stockwerke. Geht einfach Etage für Etage noch oben und wenn ihr etwas nach eurem Geschmack findet, bleibt ihr dort.´ Die Mädels machen sich auf den Weg und stoßen gleich in der erste Etage auf ein Schild: ,Männer hier sind klein und hässlich' Die Freundinnen ziehen schnell weiter. Das Schild im zweiten Stock sagt: ,Hier sind die Männer klein, aber Attraktiv.' Das ist ihnen immernoch nicht gut genug und sie stöckeln in die dritte Etage. ,Hier sind Männer gut bestückt - aber potthässlich' Prompt laufen sie noch ein Stockwerk nach oben. Das Schild dort sagt: ,Alle Männer hier sind gut gebaut und attraktiv!' Die Damen sind völlig aus dem Häusschen, bemerken aber, dass die Treppe noch ein weiter nach oben führt.Im Fünften Stock schließlich steht geschrieben: ,Hier gibt es keine Männer. Diese Etage wurde nur errichtet, um zu beweisen, dass es völlig unmöglich ist, Frauen zufriedenzustellen.  

-Aus der akutellen FHM


----------



## Pikus (6. Juli 2011)

Haha, nice


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Die Sex and the City ladies stehen vor einem Luxushotel. Am Eingang ein Schild: ,Nur für Frauen!´ Sie beschließen, sich das mal anzusehen. Der bursche an der Rezeption erklärt ihnen, wie es läuft ,Wir haben 5 Stockwerke. Geht einfach Etage für Etage noch oben und wenn ihr etwas nach eurem Geschmack findet, bleibt ihr dort.´ Die Mädels machen sich auf den Weg und stoßen gleich in der erste Etage auf ein Schild: ,Männer hier sind klein und hässlich' Die Freundinnen ziehen schnell weiter. Das Schild im zweiten Stock sagt: ,Hier sind die Männer klein, aber Attraktiv.' Das ist ihnen immernoch nicht gut genug und sie stöckeln in die dritte Etage. ,Hier sind Männer gut bestückt - aber potthässlich' Prompt laufen sie noch ein Stockwerk nach oben. Das Schild dort sagt: ,Alle Männer hier sind gut gebaut und attraktiv!' Die Damen sind völlig aus dem Häusschen, bemerken aber, dass die Treppe noch ein weiter nach oben führt.Im Fünften Stock schließlich steht geschrieben: ,Hier gibt es keine Männer. Diese Etage wurde nur errichtet, um zu beweisen, dass es völlig unmöglich ist, Frauen zufriedenzustellen.
> 
> -Aus der akutellen FHM


 Ich dachte das soll ein Witz sein.


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Ich fand den gut


----------



## nyso (6. Juli 2011)

Das Frauen nie zufrieden sind ist leider kein Witz, sondern eine beschissene Tatsache.....


----------



## Triniter (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witz isses nicht gerade aber irgendwie doch ganz lustig.


----------



## AeroX (6. Juli 2011)

‎"Schatz, was krieg ich zum Geburtstag?" "Siehst du den feurig roten BMW da?" "JAAA!" "Du bekommst nen Lippenstift in genau der Farbe!"


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> ‎"Schatz, was krieg ich zum Geburtstag?" "Siehst du den feurig roten BMW da?" "JAAA!" "Du bekommst nen Lippenstift in genau der Farbe!"



Frau+Auto = Das sollte mal der oder die Poster/in nach mir schreiben.


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2011)

Frau + Auto = kommt drauf an

Hübsche Brünette + Cabrio = 

Sehr pumlige, verschwitzte Dame im Fiat 500 Cinquecento =


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Frau + Auto = kommt drauf an
> 
> Hübsche Brünette + Cabrio =
> 
> Sehr pumlige, verschwitzte Dame im Fiat 500 Cinquecento =



xD Hübsche Blondine + Auto =?


----------



## AeroX (7. Juli 2011)

=


----------



## Hansaplast (7. Juli 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Itali*ä*ner"


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, - deswegen:  YouTube - ‪Zwei kleine Italiäner - Darmstädter Hübsch‬‏
- aber einige Italiener kenne ich auch.


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

Achtung, tief unter die Gürtellinie:

"Ich muss in einer halben Stunde in Virginia sein."
"Das sind über 200 Kilometer, dass schaffst du im Leben nicht!"
"So ein Quatsch, das ist nebendran."


----------



## Pagz (10. Juli 2011)

*  Alle Kinder...*



... fahren Fahrrad, außer Annette, die hängt in der Kette.
... heißen Dieter, außer Klaus, der heißt Peter.
... stehen vor dem Abgrund, außer Peter, der geht noch 'n Meter.
... pinkeln in die Rinne, außer Inge, die sitzt drinne.
... stehen vor dem brennenden Haus, außer Klaus, der guckt raus.
... freuen sich über das Licht, außer Abel, der kam ans Kabel.
... sitzen am Lagerfeuer, außer Brigitte, die sitzt in der Mitte.
... hören den Donner, außer Fritz, den trifft der Blitz.
... spielen Ritter, außer Gerd, in dem steckt ein Schwert.
... gehen über die Straße, außer Jenz, der klebt am Benz.
... stehen bis zum Hals im Wasser, außer Rainer, der ist kleiner.
... fahren Auto, außer Gunther, der liegt drunter.
... laufen über's Eis, außer Vera, die war schwerer.
... laufen aus dem brennenden Kino, außer Abdul, der klemmt im Klappstuhl.
... haben Angst vor Willi, außer Renate, die kann Karate.
... verstecken sich im Lüftungsschacht, außer Nick, der ist zu dick.
... laufen aus dem Dorf, außer Ricardo, den erfasst der Tornado.
... gehen zur Beerdigung, außer Hagen, der wird getragen.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Der mit Abdul im Klappstuhl ist geil!


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Juli 2011)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, der war schonmal dran, aber egal:



Sehr geil, xD haha

Kp ob der schon drann war.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Auto und einer Rolle Klopapier? ..... Schon mal versucht Klopapier gebraucht zu verkaufen? xD


----------



## Niza (13. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob die schon vorkommen
Hier mal 3:

1. 
Wie kriegt man einen Computer zum Abstürzen ?


Aus den Fenster schmeißen

-----------------------------------------------------------------
2. 
Wass ist der Unterschied wenn man aus den 1. oder den 10. Stock springt?

1.Stock 

Bumm Aaaahh



10. Stock

Aaaahh Bumm
--------------------------------------------------
3.
Treffen sich zwei Kerzen 
Sagt die eine zur anderen :
"Was machst du heute Abend"

Sagt die Andere :
"Ich gehe aus"


----------



## the|Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Eine Firma bekommt einen neuen Chef, der für seine Härte bekannt ist.

Er duldet keinen der nicht 120% bei der Arbeit gibt, und ist bekannt dafür, Arbeiter die nicht alles geben sofort zu feuern.

Also wird er am ersten Tag durch die Büros geführt und der Chef sieht wie ein Mann sich gegen die Wand im Flur lehnt. Alle Mitarbeiter können ihn sehen und der Chef denkt, hier hat er eine gute Gelegenheit den Mitarbeitern zu zeigen, dass er Faulheit nicht dulden wird.

Er geht zu dem Mann hin und fragt ganz laut: "Wie viel verdienen sie in der Woche?"

Ein bisschen überrascht antwortet der Mann: "300,- EUR die Woche, wieso?"

Der Chef holt seine Geldbörse heraus, gibt ihm 600,- EUR und schreit ihn an mit den Worten:

"Ok, hier ist dein Lohn für 2 Wochen, nun HAU AB und komme nie wieder hierher!!"

Der Chef fühlt sich toll, dass er allen gezeigt hat das Faulheit nicht mehr geduldet wird und fragt die anderen Mitarbeiter: "Kann mir jemand sagen was dieser faule Sack hier gemacht hat?"

Mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht sagt einer der Mitarbeiter: "Pizza geliefert!"


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Juli 2011)

---------------------
Die spinnen die Ami's:

Fliegendes Spaghettimonster


----------



## d b (14. Juli 2011)

Wie heißt der Freund von Guido Westerwelle?
Salzstange xDDDDD


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ---------------------
> Die spinnen die Ami's:
> 
> Fliegendes Spaghettimonster


 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Wie geil is das denn! Und die 8 Gebote erstmal

Ich glaub ich muss mich da anmelden, RAmen


----------



## ElPaNtOr (14. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Wie geil is das denn! Und die 8 Gebote erstmal
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mich da anmelden, RAmen


 

seh ich genauso!!!


----------



## ElPaNtOr (14. Juli 2011)

Okay, keine Ahnung obs den schon gab, aber ich fand ihn gut 

Damentisch: 10 Damen 
Herrentisch: 10 Herren 

20:00 Uhr Damentisch 
Kellner: Guten Abend die Damen, was darf es 
denn sein? 
Frau 1: Oh, ein Glas Sekt. 
Frau 2: Nee, wir warten noch auf die 
Anderen. 
Frau 1: Also doch kein Glas Sekt.. 
Kellner: (geht) 

20.03 Uhr Herrentisch 
Kellner: Servus. 
Mann 1: Servus. 
Kellner: Und? 
Mann 1: Zehn Bier. 
Kellner: (bringt Bier) 
Mann 1: Was kriegste denn? 
Kellner: 18. 
Mann 1: (gibt 20) Stimmt so. 
Kellner: Danke. 

20:10 Uhr Damentisch 
Kellner: Haben die Damen etwas gefunden? 
Frau 3: Haben Sie Cola light? 
Kellner: Nein. 
Frau 3: Warum nicht? 
Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der 
Kellner. 
Frau 3: Dann nehme ich eine Apfelschorle, 
aber mit wenig Apfelsaft.. 
Frau 1: Oh, die nehme ich auch, aber bei mir 
können Sie mehr Saft reinmachen. 
Kellner: Selbstverständlich. 
Frau 5 zu Frau 2-4 und 9: Trinkt Ihr auch 
Sekt? 
Frau 9: Ja. 
Frau 2: Ja. 
Frau 4: Nein, ich habe Migräne. 
Frau 1: Dann nimm doch einen O-Saft. 
Frau 9: Oh, ja ich will auch einen O-Saft. 
Frau 4: Nee, ich nehme ein stilles Wasser. 
Kellner: Haben wir leider nicht. 
Frau 4: Warum nicht? 
Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der 
Kellner. 
Frau 4: Na gut dann nehme ich doch einen Sekt 
mit O-Saft. 
Frau 5: Dann nehmen wir ne Flasche. 
Kellner: Soll ich ihnen dann eine kleine 
Flasche O-Saft dazu bringen? 
Frau 5: Warum? 
Kellner: Weil wir keine Flasche fertig 
gemischten Sekt mit O-Saft haben. 
Frau 5: Na dann lassen Sie den O-Saft weg. 
Frau 9: Dann nehme ich aber noch ein Wasser 
dazu. 
Frau 10: Ich auch. 
Frau 7: Ich auch, oder? Sie haben wirklich 
kein stilles Wasser? 
Kellner: Nein, nur stillen Sekt. Wir nennen 
das in der Fachsprache Weißwein. 
Frau 1-10: ??????? 
Kellner: (denkt: War doch klar, dass die das 
nicht raffen) Und die anderen Damen? 
Frau 3: Einen Süßgespritzten. 
Frau 6: Einen Sauergespritzten. 
Frau 8: Eine Cola light. 
Kellner: Wir haben leider keine Cola light. 
Frau 8: Warum nicht? 
Kellner: KEINE AHNUNG ICH BIN NUR DER 
KELLNER. 
Frau 8: Dann nehme ich ein Radler mit wenig 
Bier. 
Kellner: (geht und versucht sich den Scheiß 
zu merken) 

20:18 Uhr Herrentisch 
Mann 3: (brüllt durch den Saal) Mach noch 
'ne Runde! 
Kellner: Jo (geht, holt zehn Bier, stellt 
diese wortlos ab, während 
Mann 3 20,- aufs Tablett legt) 

20:25 Uhr Damentisch 
Kellner: (bringt die Getränke) Sooo die 
Damen, wer hatte denn das Radler? 
Frau 1-10: Schnatter, Schnatter, 
Schnatter... 
Kellner: WER HATTE DENN DAS RADLER? 
Frau 1-10: ?????? (Vollkommen überrascht, 
dass ein Herr mit einem Tablett vor dem Tisch 
steht und das Damenkollektiv ansieht). 
Kellner: DAS RADLER. 
Frau 7: Petra, hattest Du nicht das Radler? 
Frau 8: Oh ja, mein Radler, hihihi! 
Kellner: (stellt das Radler und die anderen 
Getränke auf dem Tisch ab und denkt: Sollen 
die das Zeug doch selber verteilen). 
Frau 3: Und wo ist meine Cola light? 
Kellner: (atmet tief ein und wieder aus) Wir 
haben keins UND ICH WEISS AUCH NICHT WARUM. 
Frau 3: Dann nehm ich... 
Kellner: Sie haben schon gewählt und es ist 
auch schon da. 
Frau 3: Oh. 
Frau 8: Was macht das denn? 
Kellner: Zusammen oder getrennt? 
Frau 8: Nur das Radler. 
Kellner: 1,80 bitte. (Die Dame wühlt in der 
Handtasche nach dem Geldbeutel und drückt dem 
Kellner 2,- in die Hand. 






Der Kellner gibt ein 20 Cent Stück zurück, 
worauf die Dame ein 10 Cent Stück sucht um 
dieses dem Kellner als Trinkgeld zu  
überreichen). 
Kellner: So, der Rest? 
Frau5: Ich zahle die Hälfte vom Sekt, ein 
Mineralwasser und den Sauergespritzten. 
Frau2: Wieso die Hälfte, wir sind doch drei, 
die wo Sekt trinken! 
Frau5: Oh ja stimmt, dann zwei Drittel der  
Flasche, ein Mineralwasser und 
Süßgespritzten. 
Frau2: Dann zahle ich das letzte Drittel von 
dem Sekt. 
Kellner: (rechnet angestrengt und versucht 
die Ruhe zu bewahren) Dann bekomme ich 7,63 
von Ihnen und von Ihnen 4,33 



Frau 2: Warum haben Sie denn so unrunde 
Preise? Das ist doch unpraktisch. 
Kellner: Das ist halt so bei einem Drittel 
von 13,-. 



Normalerweise teilen sich nicht drei Leute 
ein Getränk. 




Die restlichen Damen zahlen in ähnlicher 
Weise Ihre Getränke, 



lassen sich dabei das Rückgeld stets geben 
und entscheiden sich vereinzelt zu einem 
Trinkgeld von bis zu 20 Cent. 



Somit entsteht ein Gesamttrinkgeld von 45 
Cent. 

20:25 Uhr Herrentisch 
Mann 4: Mach ma 10 Bier und zehn Schnaps und 
was Du trinkst. 
Kellner: (Nickt und holt die Getränke) Kurze  
Zeit später stellt er zehn Bier und elf 
Schnaps ab. 



Mit dem elften Schnaps stößt er mit der 
Runde an. 
Mann 4: Was macht das? 
Kellner: 45,50 
Mann 4: (gibt einen 50,- Schein) Gib mir 
drei raus. 
Kellner: (gibt 3,-) Dank Dir. 
Der Abend geht in ähnlicher Weise bis in die 
frühen Morgenstunden weiter. 

Am Herrentisch werden insgesamt zehn Runden 
Bier und fünf Runden Schnaps getrunken. 



Die Aufzählung der am Damentisch getrunkenen 
Getränke entfällt aus zwei Gründen: 

1. Es würde den Rahmen dieser Email 
sprengen. 
2. Der (männliche) Autor dieses Artikels 
würde beim Schreiben Kopfschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## python7960 (14. Juli 2011)

Sitzen drei junkies koxer,Heroiner,Kieffer im Knast und wollen natürlich ausbrechen, der koxer hat ein Plan und sagt kommt Jungs ich lege jedem eine Straße wir ziehen diese und Gehen durch die Wand durch. Der Heroiner nein, ich Koche jedem eine spritze auf dann fliegen über die Wand. Dann der kiffer ich drehe jedem ein joint wir rauchen die und verschieben dass ganze 
auf Morgen.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juli 2011)

python7960 schrieb:


> Sitzen drei junkies koxer,Heroiner,Kieffer im Knast und wollen natürlich ausbrechen, der koxer hat ein Plan und sagt kommt Jungs ich lege jedem eine Straße wir ziehen diese und Gehen durch die Wand durch. Der Heroiner nein, ich Koche jedem eine spritze auf dann fliegen über die Wand. Dann der kiffer ich *baue* jedem ein joint wir rauchen die und verschieben dass ganze
> auf Morgen.


 Ich glaube drehe hört sich besser an.


----------



## python7960 (14. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube drehe hört sich besser an.



Jap )


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2011)

> Sitzen drei junkies koxer,Heroiner,Kieffer


 
..........erstmal sind Junkies nur Leute die auf Schore sind (Heroin)

.........zweitens schreibt man Kokser so und nicht mit x 

.........und drittens sind Kiffer keine Leute die Kiefern rauchen 


MmD


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2011)

In der afrikanischen Wildnis geht die Nachricht um, daß die Steuerfahndung auf dem Weg sei. Mehrere Tiere haben sich versammelt und beraten aufgeregt, 
was zu tun sei um Schaden abzuwenden.

Der Elefant:    Also, ich mach mich auf den Weg und verschwinde mit meiner Frau und den Wertsachen für ein paar Tage. Wir haben immerhin Elfenbeinschmuck.

Der Bär:          Ich mach´mich auch auf den Weg; - ich hab´´nen Pelz, meine Frau hat ´nen Pelz und jedes meiner 6 Kinder hat einen Pelz!

Die Schnecke: Ich hab´ein eigenes Haus, meine Frau hat ein eigenes Haus, und meine Kinder auch. Ich bin dann auch weg. 
                     Was ist mit dir Pavian, das scheint dich überhaupt nicht zu kümmern.

Der Pavian:    Ooch, tut´s auch nich´, ich bleib´ hier, - denn ich hab´nix am Arsch, meine Frau hat nix am Arsch und meine Kinder haben nix am Arsch.


----------



## CooperManiac (14. Juli 2011)

Was ist eine Türkin mit Holzbein ?


.......................

Aische rustikalxD

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen habe rein gar nichts gegen Auslaender !


----------



## Niza (14. Juli 2011)

Der kürzeste Witz und ich glaub das wird keiner Übertreffen von der kürze:

*
Treffen sich 2 Jäger*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juli 2011)

Aber in den Windschatten zu kommen geht so eben noch: Kommt 1 Frau beim Arzt.
(jaa, ich weiß, der is´alt)


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2011)

Was ist die härteste Rallye der Welt?



Mit einem Imbisswagen durch Äthiopien.


----------



## python7960 (15. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> ..........erstmal sind Junkies nur Leute die auf Schore sind (Heroin)
> 
> .........zweitens schreibt man Kokser so und nicht mit x
> 
> ...



...ok oder Drogen abhängige 
... ich weiss Rechtschreibung mies,
...ahh wer weiß was da alles drinn ist, aber Farbe ist Grün!


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

Niza schrieb:
			
		

> Der kürzeste Witz und ich glaub das wird keiner Übertreffen von der kürze:
> 
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Jäger



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. xD Ich könnte jetzt 2 bringen der eine ist kürzer und der andere ist wirklich der kürzeste.


----------



## guna7 (15. Juli 2011)

Los doch!


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

guna7 schrieb:
			
		

> Los doch!



Okay aber nur den kürzesten den 2. Kürzesten nicht weil der zu persönlich ist xD
Also der kürzeste Witz der Welt! "trommelwirbel" DU! XD
Nicht persönlich nehmen ist ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2011)

*Ein Mann sagt zu seiner Frau:
"Ich wette, Du bist nicht fähig, einen Satz zu sagen, der mich
gleichzeitig fröhlich und traurig werden lässt!"
Die Frau antwortet wie aus der Pistole geschossen:
"Schatz, Du hast den größten ****** der ganzen Nachbarschaft!"*


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> (...)


 Der ist gut : D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## exoRR (15. Juli 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> "Ich muss in einer halben Stunde in Virginia sein."
> "Das sind über 200 Kilometer, dass schaffst du im Leben nicht!"
> "So ein Quatsch, das ist nebendran."


 
Scrubs


----------



## Memphys (17. Juli 2011)

Der Pfarrer allein in seiner Kirche, er bereitet eine Hochzeit vor.
Auf einmal hört er hinter sich die Tür aufgehen und klack, klack, klack.
Vor ihm steht eine heiße Blondine in Highheels und knöchellangem Pelzmantel.
Er fragt sie: Was kann ich für dich tun mein Kind?
Sie öffnet den Mantel und ist darunter splitternackt, woraufhin sich der Pfarrer zu Jesus am Kreuz umdreht
und fragt: Oh Herr, was soll ich tun?
Jesus antwortet ihm: Nimm die Nägel ab, ist Chefsache.


----------



## python7960 (18. Juli 2011)

Im Operationsraum.
- Herr Doktor. Ich habe Schmerzen!
- Ruhe! Wir haben Prüfung!


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

Die letzten Worte eines Architekten: 
Mir fällt da gerade was ein! 
xD

edit:kleines update:

Was sagt man, wenn ein Spanner gestorben ist? Der ist weg vom Fenster!
Ein Arzt hatte gerade Sex mit seinem
Patienten und ein total mieses Gewissen.

*plopp* kommt das Teufelchen auf die rechten
Schulter: "Hey, komm, mach dir nicht so
...nen Kopp, viele Ärzte hatten schon Sex mit
Patienten..."

Der Engel auf der linken Schulter
unterbricht: "Ja, aber du bist
Tierarzt, Alter.... Tierarzt ...

Letzte Worte ...

... des Architekten: "Mir fällt da gerade was ein..."
... des Bettnässers: "Mach mal die Heizdecke an."
... des Detektives: "Klarer Fall. Sie sind der Mörder!"
... des Fahrlehrers: "Nun probieren sie es doch mal alleine."
... des Fahrlehrers: "Die Ampel ist rot..."
... des Fahrlehrers: "Parken sie bitte dort an der Kaimauer."
... von General Custer: "Wo kommen den all die Indianer her?"


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. Juli 2011)

Es waren einmal drei Chinesen: Mu, Ju und Fu. alle drei wollten gemeinsam in die USA auswandern. Damit sie aber nicht so aufallen, ließen sie sich die Namen ändern:
Ju hieß danach Juck.
Mu hieß danach Muck.
Fu ging wieder zurück nach China...


----------



## basic123 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nicht so gut in Witze erzählen deswegen poste ich zwei  Bilder.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

Zigaretten sind wie Hamster!
Völlig harmlos- Bis man sie in den Mund nimmt und anzündet!


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Zigaretten sind wie Hamster!
> Völlig harmlos- Bis man sie in den Mund nimmt und anzündet!



Den hast du von Tarkei


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

Stimmt gar nicht!
Takei hat den von mir!


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. Juli 2011)

Hahaha... geht mal Google Maps --> Route berechnen von "Japan" nach "China". Sieht euch dann mal Punkt 42 an!!

Falls ihr zu faul seid:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (31. Juli 2011)

Der ist gut!


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Die warn gut


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. August 2011)

42.Per Jet-Ski über den Pazifik


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2011)

Da stand vor nem Jahr noch was von Kanu!


----------



## dj*viper (3. August 2011)

hahaha der ist echt gut


----------



## DaywalkerEH (3. August 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da stand vor nem Jahr noch was von Kanu!


 
Google geht halt mit der Zeit, die nehmen jetzt den Jet-Ski


----------



## python7960 (3. August 2011)

Zwei Blondine Reden mit einander.
-ich habe gestern ein gangbang erlebt, einfach SOS.
- was meinst du mit SOS?!
-drei lange drei kurze drei lange.


----------



## Hydroxid (4. August 2011)

Wie nennt man einen Spanier ohne Auto? Carlos


----------



## Eyezz_Only (4. August 2011)

OK, nachdem ich gestern hier ein paar Tränen vor Lachen vergossen habe ...

- Windows ist wie ein U-Boot: Kaum ist das erste Fenster offen, fangen die Probleme erst richtig an.

- Eine Frau beim Arzt: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor! Ich hab nen Knoten in der Brust!" - "tztztz, wer macht denn sowas?"

- "Herr Doktor! Ich kann hellsehen!" - "Wann hat das angefangen?" - "Nächste Woche Donnerstag." 

- "Papa? Was ist ein Transvestit?" - "Frag Mama - Der weiss das."


----------



## Abufaso (7. August 2011)

Was hat drei Höcker und hält es eine Woche lang ohne Wasser aus?
-Ein Kamel mit Rucksack


----------



## Tobucu (9. August 2011)

Boar, die Witze hier sind wie thailändische Nutten.
Flach und sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## python7960 (9. August 2011)

Frau:
Meine Tastatur funktioniert nicht!
Admin:
Kaffee?
Frau:
Tee!
Admin:
Mit Zucker?
Frau:
Ohne
Admin:
Keine sorge bis morgen früh ist alles Trocken.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Planeten im Weltall. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Du siehst aber schlecht aus!". Der andere:" Ja, mir geht's auch nicht gut, ich habe 'homo sapiens'". Sagt der erste: "Mach' dir﻿ nichts draus, das hatte ich auch mal, das geht vorbei!"


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. August 2011)

kenne bisher keinen der diesen Kuchen zu ende gebacken hat m


> *Käpt`n Blaubeer-Kuchen
> 
> Zutaten:* ½  Pfund Butter 1 Tasse Zucker
> 1 Tasse Wasser
> ...


----------



## Pikus (12. August 2011)

Da find ich den hier auch nicht schlecht 




Spoiler



*Bananenkuchen:
Zutaten:
2 lachende Augen
2 gut geformte Milchbehälter
1
rasierte Rührschüssel
1 große Banane(ca
15-20cm lang)
2 Eier
Zubereitung:

Man schaue in die lachenden Augen, lege die
gut geformten Beine auseinander und massiere
die beiden Milchbehälter leicht und zart,
bis die rasierte Rührschüssel gut geölt ist
(öfters mit dem Mittelfinger probieren).
Die große Banane schön langsam einschieben
und anschließend mit den Eiern bedecken.
Der Kuchen ist gebacken, wenn die Banane weich ist.
Die Schüssel nach Gebrauch auswaschen oder auslecken.*


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2011)

Sitzen drei Haie an der Bar...
da sagt der Erste:" Hey Leute, ich hab gestern nen Mannschafter  gefressen. Der war so fett, dass es mir immer noch im Magen rumfährt..."

der Zweite darauf:"Ich hab gestern nen Feldwebel gefressen. Der war so zäh, dass mir immer noch der Kiefer weh tut.."

der Dritte:" Und ich hab gestern nen Offizier gefressen. Der war so hohl, dass ich immer noch nicht tauchen kann"


----------



## Eyezz_Only (24. August 2011)

Yoda: "Dunkel die andere Seite ist..."

Obi-Wan: "Jetzt halt die Klappe und iss deinen Toast!"


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> Yoda: "Dunkel die andere Seite ist..."
> 
> Obi-Wan: "Jetzt halt die Klappe und iss deinen Toast!"


 
Irgendwo im Netz gefunden ^^

Warum heulen die TIE-Fighter so?

Weil sie zu ihrem Mutterschiff wollen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkHdgMOuuBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## winner961 (27. August 2011)

Zwei Zahnstocher laufen ne Straße entlang . Sieht eine plötzlich eine Stricknadel und sagt dann zur anderen : Ey du guck mal ein Terminator !!!


----------



## nyso (28. August 2011)

Sohn kommt zum Vater und fragt: "Papa, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis?" 
Darauf der Vater: "Um dir das zu erklären, bedarf es eines Experiments.  Gehe bitte zu deiner Schwester und frage sie, ob sie für 100€ mit dem  Nachbarjungen schlafen würde!" 
Sohn geht zur Schwester und fragt sie. Diese meint: "Etwas mehr Taschengeld könnte ich schon gebrauchen. Ich würde es tun." 
Der Sohn meldet das dem Vater. "Ok, jetzt gehe zu deiner Mutter und  frage sie, ob sie für 500€ mit dem Briefträger schlafen würde!" Sohn  geht zur Mutter und fragt sie. Diese meint:
"Ein wenig Geld für den nächsten Urlaub könnten wir schon gebrauchen. Ich würde es tun."
Auch das meldet der Sohn dem Vater. "Gut, jetzt gehe zu deiner Oma und  frage sie, ob sie für 1000€ mit dem Metzger schlafen würde!" Sohn geht  zur Oma und fragt sie. Diese meint:
"Die Rente ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre. Ich würde es tun." 
Der Sohn geht zum Vater. "Papa, die Oma würde es auch tun. Aber was ist  jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis?" 
Darauf der Vater: "Nun sehe es doch mal so, theoretisch hätten wir 1600€, praktisch haben wir drei Schlampen im Haus."


Sie: "Liebling, guter Sex beginnt im Kopf!"
Er: "Okay, Schatz, dann komm her und mach den Mund auf!"


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Sohn kommt zum Vater und fragt: "Papa, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis?"
> Darauf der Vater: "Um dir das zu erklären, bedarf es eines Experiments.  Gehe bitte zu deiner Schwester und frage sie, ob sie für 100 mit dem  Nachbarjungen schlafen würde!"
> Sohn geht zur Schwester und fragt sie. Diese meint: "Etwas mehr Taschengeld könnte ich schon gebrauchen. Ich würde es tun."
> Der Sohn meldet das dem Vater. "Ok, jetzt gehe zu deiner Mutter und  frage sie, ob sie für 500 mit dem Briefträger schlafen würde!" Sohn  geht zur Mutter und fragt sie. Diese meint:
> ...



xD der letzte war gut


----------



## HAWX (28. August 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> xD der letzte war gut



Ich fand den ersten Besser


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den ersten Besser



Stimmt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. August 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger im Wald... 

Unterhalten sich zwei Pickel... Na, wie drückst du dich so aus?

Kommt nen mann zum Arzt...Her Doktor...alle übersehen mich....  Der Doc...der nächste bitte...


----------



## Memphys (10. September 2011)

Ein Mann stirbt und stellt ziemlich schnell fest, dass er in der der  Hölle gelandet ist. Satan persönlich empfängt ihn und sagt: "Willkommen  in der Hölle, ich führe dich mal ein wenig herum." So startet also der  Rundgang, und Satan erklärt währenddessen: "Also, hier ist unser  Spielcasino. Da kannst du beliebig viel zocken, du hast unbegrenzten  Einsatz. Ah, und hier ist unsere Bar. Da gibt es die besten Drinks  überhaupt, gehen alle aufs Haus. Ja, und hier in unserem Bordell  bekommst du die schönsten Frauen, natürlich auch gratis. Da hinten ist  übrigens deine Unterkunft. Kingsize-Bett, Flachbildschirm, riesige  Filmauswahl, stets gefüllter Kühlschrank." Dann kommen die beiden an  einem hohen Stacheldrahtzaun vorbei. Dahinter sieht der Neuankömmling  Menschen, die auf Streckbänken liegen, in siedendes Öl getaucht und  ausgepeitscht werden. "Was ist denn mit denen?", will der Mann wissen.  Darauf Satan: "Ach, das sind die Katholiken. Die wollten das ja so."


Ein Junge beobachtet einen Mann, der gerade aus dem Bordell kommt.  Er tritt an ihn heran und sagt: "Ich weiß, wo du herkommst." Der Mann  zuckt zusammen und ist verwirrt. Er gibt dem Jungen 5 Euro, um ihn  loszuwerden. Aber der Junge läuft ihm weiter nach, und als der Mann fast  zu Hause ist, sagt der Junge: "Jetzt weiss ich auch, wo du wohnst." Der  Mann ist noch verlegener als beim ersten Mal und gibt dem Jungen  nochmals 5 Euro. Der Junge steckt das Geld ein und geht nach Hause. Zu  Hause erzählt er die Geschichte seinem Vater. Der wird sehr böse und  sagt: "So, du gehst jetzt sofort in die Kirche und tust die zehn Euro in  den Opferstock!" Der Junge tut, wie ihm geheißen. Als er in der Kirche  ist und gerade die 10 Euro in den Opferstock werfen will, kommt der  Pfarrer aus der Sakristei. Der Junge sieht den Pfarrer an und sagt: "So,  jetzt weiß ich auch, wo du arbeitest!"             

Ein Mann kommt gerade vom Supermarkt und fährt eine Landstraße entlang.  In einiger Entfernung steht mitten auf der Straße eine gelbe, kleine  Gestalt. Der Mann hält an, die Gestalt tritt an sein Fenster und sagt:  "Ich bin ein gelber Zwerg, und wenn du mir nicht sofort was zu trinken  gibst, haue ich dir aufs Maul!" Völlig überrumpelt gibt der Mann dem  Zwerg eine Flasche Bier aus seiner Einkaufstüte. Er fährt weiter, da  sieht er in einiger Entfernung eine rote, kleine Gestalt mitten auf der  Straße stehen. Er hält an, die Gestalt kommt ans Fenster und sagt: "Ich  bin ein roter Zwerg, und wenn du mir nicht sofort was zu trinken gibst,  haue ich dir aufs Maul!" Immer noch recht irritiert übergibt der Mann  dem Zwerg eine weitere Flasche Bier aus seiner Einkaufstüte. Nachdem er  ein paar Minuten gefahren ist, erkennt er in einger Entfernung eine  blaue, kleine Gestalt auf der Straße. Er hält an, die Gestalt tritt an  sein Fenster. Dem Mann wird das langsam zu viel, also sagt er verärgert  zu der Gestalt: "Ja, ja, ich weiß! Du bist ein blauer Zwerg und willst  mir aufs Maul hauen, wenn du nix zu trinken bekommst, oder was zur Hölle  willst du jetzt von mir?!" "Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere."             

Ein Hase hoppelt durch den Wald und ruft "Ich bin ein Schwein . Ich bin ein Schwein . Ich bin ein grosses böses Schwein ."
Kommt ein Igelpaar vorbei , sagt der Igel "Nein , du bist kein Schwein , du bist ein Hase ."
Darauf der Hase "Oh doch , ich kanns beweisen ." 
Er bespringt die Igelin das sie nur so quiekt als er fertig ist ruft sie ganz empört "Du Schwein !"
Darauf der Hase zum Igel "Siehst du , ich bin ein Schwein ."             

Zwei Freunde treffen sich nach langer Zeit wieder. Das ist natürlich ein  Grund zum Feiern, also wird in einer Kneipe ordentlich gebechert.  Schließlich sagt der eine Freund zum anderen: "Okay, ich seige die jeds  ma' mein Haus, das is' hier umme Egge." Gesagt, getan. Die beiden  torkeln in den Flur, und der stolze Hausbesitzer macht eine Führung.  "Also, hier is' mein Wohnsimmer, mit schön'm groß'n Fernseher und  Kamin." Weiter geht es in die Küche. "Schöne Einbauküche aus Eiche. Und  da die Sidsegge." Als nächstes ist das Schlafzimmer dran. "So, da issas  große Panoramafensder. Hier der schöne Beddvorleger aus so Viecherfell.  Ja, und dahinder das Bedd. Da lings liecht meine Frau. Und da rechds  daneb'n, das bin ich."             

Ein Wiener Obdachloser durchstöbert auf seiner täglichen Suche nach  Nahrung die Mülltonnen. Dabei stößt er in einem Kübel auf einen  zerbrochenen Spiegel und weicht erschrocken zurück: "Jössas, a Leich!"
Er  rennt zur nächsten Polizeistation und meldet: "I hob a Leich gfund'n,  im dritt'n Mistkübl beim Stefansplotz, schaut's eich des o!"
Die  Polizei fährt sofort zum besagten Mistkübel, ein Beamter öffnet die  Tonne, schaut in den Spiegel, erbleicht und sagt: "Mei Gott, des is jo  ana vo uns!" 
Besagter Polizist nimmt den Spiegel als Beweismittel  mit, vergisst ihn aber in seiner Uniform. Abends dann daheim durchwühlt  seine Tochter die Jacke nach einer kleinen Taschengeldaufbesserung - und  findet den Spiegel und ruft: "Mama, Mama, da Papa hot a Freindin!"
Die Mutter eilt herbei und sieht sich den Spiegel an: "A so a hässliche Sau!"

Der Herr Pfarrer spaziert am Abend im Garten. Plötzlich ruft ein großer Frosch: "Grüß Gott, Herr Pfarrer!"
"Du kannst sprechen, du Frosch?", fragt der Geistliche.
"Ich  bin eigentlich ein elfjähriger Ministrant, nur eine böse Hexe hat mich  verzaubert. Wenn Sie mich allerdings eine Nacht mit in Ihr Bett nehmen,  werde ich vom Fluch befreit."
Der barmherzige Pfarrer will dem Frosch  helfen. Und siehe, am nächsten Morgen liegt tatsächlich ein elfjähriger  Ministrant neben dem Herrn Pfarrer!
Herr Richter, Herr Staatsanwalt, damit schließt die Verteidigung.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

Sitzen 2 Kühe auf dem Baum und stricken Atombomben. Plötzlich kommt ein Schaf vorbeigeflogen. Da sagt die eine Kuh zur anderen: "Sachen gibts... o.0"


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. September 2011)

Welches Tier hat nur eine Schamlippe?





n halbes Hänchen


----------



## Memphys (11. September 2011)

Zwei Freundinnen beschließen, mal wieder so richtig auszugehen und einen "Frauensaufabend" durchzuziehen.
Auf dem Heimweg am frühen Morgen, sturzbetrunken, haben sie das übliche dringende Bedürfnis, aber weit und
breit ist keine Toilette und kein Gebüsch, nur ein Friedhof.
Da  es wirklich dringend ist, erledigen sie ihre Geschäfte auf dem  Friedhof. Beide haben nichts mehr zum Abwischen, keine Taschentücher,  nichts.
Die eine beschließt, den Slip zu opfern und wirft ihn  dann weg. Die andere zögert. Ihr Slip ist ein neues, teures  Designer-Modell, das sie erst kürzlich von ihrem Mann zum Geburtstag  erhalten hat. Da sieht sie auf dem Grab nebenan ein Kranz mit Schleife.
"Zum Teufel mit der Schleife", denkt sie, "dies ist ein Notfall". Sie reißt die Schleife ab und reinigt sich damit.

Am  anderen Tag treffen sich die zwei Männer der Freundinnen. "So gehts  nicht weiter!" sagt der eine. "Wir müssen was unternehmen! Gestern kam  meine Frau stockbesoffen nach Hause und hatte nicht einmal mehr das  Höschen an!"
"Das geht ja noch", meint der andere, "meine hatte  zwar das Höschen noch an, aber zwischen den Pobacken war noch ein rotes  Band mit der Aufschrift: "Wir werden dich nie vergessen! - Musikkappelle  Grünwald!"


----------



## Hydroxid (11. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Freundinnen beschließen, mal wieder so richtig auszugehen und einen "Frauensaufabend" durchzuziehen.
> Auf dem Heimweg am frühen Morgen, sturzbetrunken, haben sie das übliche dringende Bedürfnis, aber weit und
> breit ist keine Toilette und kein Gebüsch, nur ein Friedhof.
> Da  es wirklich dringend ist, erledigen sie ihre Geschäfte auf dem  Friedhof. Beide haben nichts mehr zum Abwischen, keine Taschentücher,  nichts.
> ...



Den gabs schon oft!!!


----------



## Memphys (12. September 2011)

Hab ihn hier nie gesehen und bis Seite 80 bin ich gekommen.

Herr Meier und der Pfarrer diskutieren das Problem, dass Frau Meier  immer während der Predigt einschläft. Der Pfarrer gibt Herrn Meier eine  Hutnadel und empfiehlt, sie zu stechen, sobald er vom Pfarrer ein  Zeichen erhält.

Am folgenden Sonntag, Frau Meier ist friedlich  eingeschlafen, fragt der Pfarrer seine Gemeinde: "Wer hat sich für euch  geopfert?" und gibt Meier ein Handzeichen, worauf dieser Frau Meier die  Hutnadel kräftigst in den Oberschenkel rammt. "Jesssas!", schreit diese  gepeinigt auf: "Richtig, Frau Meier, das war Jesus." antwortet der  Pfarrer grinsend. Kurze Zeit später schläft Frau Meier wieder ein.

Die  Predigt geht weiter, der Pfarrer fragt seine Schäfchen: "... Wer ist  euer Schöpfer?" und deutet Herrn Meier, der seiner Frau wieder die  Hutnadel verpasst. "Gott im Himmel!" heult die Arme laut auf, worauf der  Pfarrer sie wieder lobt: "Ganz richtig, Frau Meier!"

Frau Meier  schläft abermals ein. Der Pfarrer steigert das Tempo der Predigt. Völlig  vertieft in seine heiligen Ausführungen und wild gestikulierend schreit  er: "... und was sagte Eva, als sie Adam seinen 99sten Sohn gebar?"  Meier mißdeutet eine Handbewegung des Pfarrers und nimmt wieder mit  voller Kraft den Oberschenkel seiner Frau ins Visier. Diese brüllt in  ihrem Schmerz: "Wenn du dein verdammtes Ding noch einmal in mich  hineinsteckst, brech ich's dir ab und steck's dir in den Arsch!"


Bei einer Computermesse (ComDex) hat Bill Gates die Computer  Industrie mit der Auto Industrie verglichen und das folgende Statement  abgegeben:
"Wenn General Motors (GM) mit der Technologie so  mitgehalten hätte wie die Computer Industrie, dann würden wir heute alle  25-Dollar-Autos fahren, die 1000 Meilen / Gallone Sprit fahren würden."
Als Antwort darauf veröffentlichte General Motors (Mr.Welch persönlich) eine Presse-Erklärung mit folgendem Inhalt:
Wenn GM eine Technologie wie MS entwickelt hätte, dann würden wir heute alle Autos mit folgenden Eigenschaften fahren:
1) Ihr Auto würde ohne erkennbaren Grund zweimal am Tag einen Unfall haben.
2) Jedesmal, wenn die Linien auf der Strasse neu gezeichnet werden, müsste man ein neues Auto kaufen.
3)  Gelegentlich würde ein Auto ohne erkennbaren Grund auf der Autobahn  einfach ausgehen und man würde das einfach akzeptieren, neu starten und  weiterfahren.
4) Wenn man bestimmte Manöver durchführt, wie z.B. eine  Linkskurve, würde das Auto einfach ausgehen und sich weigern neu zu  starten. Man müsste dann den Motor neu installieren.
5) Man kann nur  alleine in dem Auto sitzen, es sei denn, man kauft "Car95" oder "CarNT".  Aber dann müsste man jeden Sitz einzeln bezahlen.
6) Macintosh würde  Autos herstellen, die mit Sonnenenergie fahren, zuverlässig laufen,  fünfmal so schnell und zweimal so leicht zu fahren sind, aber dafür nur  auf 5% aller Strassen fahren.
7) Die Öl-Kontroll-Leuchte, die  Warnlampen für Temperatur und Batterie würden durch eine "Genereller  Auto Fehler"-Warnlampe ersetzt.
8) Neue Sitze würden erfordern, dass alle die selbe Gesäß-Grösse haben.
9) Das Airbag System würde fragen "Sind Sie sicher ?" bevor es auslöst.
10)  Gelegentlich würde das Auto sie ohne erkennbaren Grund aussperren. Sie  können nur mit einem Trick wieder aufschliessen und zwar müsste man  gleichzeitig den Türgriff ziehen, den Schlüssel drehen und mit einer  Hand an die Radio-Antenne fassen.
11) General Motors würde Sie  zwingen, mit jedem Auto einen Deluxe-Kartensatz der Firma Rand-McNally  (seit neustem eine GM-Tochter) mit zu kaufen, auch wenn Sie diesen  Kartensatz nicht brauchen oder möchten. Wenn Sie diese Option nicht  wahrnehmen, würde das Auto sofort 50% langsamer werden (oder schlimmer).  Darüberhinaus würde GM deswegen ein Ziel von Untersuchungen der Justiz.
12)  Immer dann, wenn ein neues Auto von GM hergestellt werden würde,  müssten alle Autofahrer das Autofahren neu erlernen, weil keiner der  Bedien-Hebel genau so funktionieren würde, wie in den alten Autos.
13) Man müsste den "START"-Knopf drücken, um den Motor auszuschalten.             


Aus einem Gerichtsprotokoll (hat angeblich tatsächlich so stattgefunden):

Anwalt: Doktor, wie viele Autopsien haben Sie an Toten vorgenommen?
Gerichtsmediziner: Alle meine Autopsien nehme ich an Toten vor.
A: Erinnern Sie sich an den Zeitpunkt der Autopsie?
G: Die Autopsie begann gegen 08:30 Uhr.
A: Mr. Denningten war zu diesem Zeitpunkt tot?
G: Nein, er saß auf dem Tisch und wunderte sich, warum ich ihn autopsiere.
A: Doktor, bevor Sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, haben Sie da den Puls gemessen?
G: Nein.
A: Haben Sie den Blutdruck gemessen?
G: Nein.
A: Haben Sie die Atmung geprüft?
G: Nein.
A: Ist es also möglich, dass der Patient noch am Leben war, als Sie ihn autopsierten?
G: Nein.
A: Wie können Sie so sicher sein, Doktor?
G: Weil sein Gehirn in einem Glas auf meinem Tisch stand.
A: Hätte der Patient trotzdem noch am Leben sein können?
G: Ja, es ist möglich, dass er noch am Leben war und irgendwo als Anwalt praktizierte.

Diese  Antwort kostete den Gerichtsmediziner 3.000 Dollar Strafe wegen  Ehrenbeleidigung; er bezahlte sie wortlos - aber mit Genugtuung.             


Drei Männer einer US-amerikanischen Spezialeinheit werden nach ihrem  letzten Auftrag zum Kommandeur beordert. Der Kommandeur beginnt:  "Soldaten, auf Grund ihrer hervorragenden Leistungen bei ihrem letzten  Auftrag hat der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten veranlasst, dass ihnen  eine besondere Belohnung zuteil wird! Sie sollen vermessen werden und  erhalten für jeden gemessenen Zentimenter 1000,-- Dollar!" Er tritt vor  den ersten Soldaten und fragt: "Soldat, wie soll ich sie vermessen?"  Dieser steht stramm und antwortet: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den  Haarspitzen, Sir!" Gesagt, getan, der Kommandeur misst 185cm und  überreicht dem Soldaten 185.000 Dollar. Der zweite beobachtet das ganze  und denkt sich: "Wenn wir schon gefragt werden, wie man uns vermessen  soll, dann lässt sich das voherige doch noch toppen!" Als der Kommandeur  ihn fragt, steht er stramm, reckt den linken Arm zum Himmel und sagt:  "Sir, von den Fusspitzen bis zu den Fingerspitzen, Sir!" Wieder misst  der Kommandeur wie gewünscht und überreicht dem Soldaten 235.000 Dollar.  Der dritte Soldat ist ein alter, schwarzer Sergeant aus dem  Mississippi-Delta, der wohl schon viele Schlachtfelder gesehen hat. Als  der Kommandeur ihn fragt, antwortet er: "Sir, von der Schwanzspitze bis  zu den Eiern, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Sind sie sicher Soldat?" Sergeant:  "Sir, ja, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Nun, dann packen sie mal aus!" Der Sergeant  öffnet die Hose, zieht sein bestes Stück heraus und der Kommandeur  fängt an zu messen. An der Schwanzwurzel angekommen stutzt er und fragt  den Seargent: "Soldat, wo sind ihre Eier?" "Sir, in VIETNAM, Sir!"


----------



## basic123 (15. September 2011)

Was sagt der Papst nachdem er Viagra genommen hat?
"Heiliges Kanonenrohr!"


*Junge zum Mädchen:"Hast Du Lust, mit zu mir zu  kommen und Zaubertricks zu machen?" "Ja, klar. Was machen wir genau?"  "Na, ich **** Dich und Du verschwindest danach!"*


*Der junge Mann in der Boutique: "Ich möchte  gerne ein tolles Geschenk fuer eine attraktive schöne Frau!" Die  Verkäuferin: "Denken Sie an etwas Bestimmtes?". Der junge Mann:  "Deswegen brauche ich das Geschenk!*


----------



## pibels94 (15. September 2011)

woran hält sich ein katholischer Priester beim Sex fest? - Am Schulranzen


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2011)

nyso's Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben ein Kondom und ein Sarg gemeinsam? In beiden steckt ein Steifer!
> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Steifen? Der eine kommt, der andere geht!


----------



## Rapperomate (20. September 2011)

Geht ein Hustenbonbon Über die Straße........








Und hustet


----------



## AeroX (25. September 2011)

Ein Mann kommt zum PC-Händler 
Verkäufer: Was wollen Sie? 
Mann: Ich habe Windows. 
Verkäufer: Und? 
Mann: Ich habe ein Problem. 
Verkäufer: Ja das sagten Sie schon.

Den musste ich einfach nochmal ausgraben


----------



## Fresh Z (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Sagt eine Frau zu ihrem Mann:
Der Frauenarzt war heute total komisch zu mir,
er hat gesagt, dass ich so einen schönen Busen und so schöne Beine habe.

Darauf der Mann:
Aber von deinen Ars*h hat er nix gesagt oder?

Ne, von Dir haben wir nich gesprochen!!!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

Was haben Frauen und Kirchen gemeinsam? 

- Kennst du eine, kennst du alle.    *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben Frauen und Kirchen gemeinsam?
> 
> - Kennst du eine, kennst du alle.    *duckundwegrenn*



 Wie wahr, wie wahr.


----------



## Gast12307 (18. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen unseren Ossis und der britischen Lady Die?
> 
> Unsere Ossis haben die Mauer überlebt
> 
> Wobei das mit dem Tunnelrauskommen beim ICE auch nicht so sicher ist ^^



wenn ihr schon solche Witze macht...

Was ging Lady Die als letztes durch den Kopf...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Das Amaturenbrett !!!


----------



## onslaught (18. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

ich ind die klasse


----------



## derJACK (18. Oktober 2011)

Kommt ne frau beim Arzt


----------



## onslaught (18. Oktober 2011)

Sie : Herr Dokter kann ich mit Durchfall baden ?

Dokter : Klar, wenn Sie die Wanne damit vollkriegen.


----------



## nyso (18. Oktober 2011)

Kind: Papa, Papa, was ist Travestie?

Papa: Frag Mama, der weiß das


----------



## Oromus (18. Oktober 2011)

Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um.


----------



## winner961 (18. Oktober 2011)

also gehn zwei holznadeln die Straße runter läuft an ihnen ne Nähnadel vorbei . Sagt die eine zur anderen : Guck mal ein Terminator !!!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (13. November 2011)

In Deutschland ist ein Autofahrer auf der Autobahn in einem Stau  stecken geblieben. Plötzlich klopft jemand ans Seitenfenster... Er lässt  die Scheibe runter und fragt: "Was ist los?" Darauf der Polizist mit  ernster und erregter Stimme: "Gangster haben die Fußballmannschaft vom FC Bayern entführt. Sie verlangen 10 Mio. EURO Lösegeld, ansonsten  wollen sie sie mit Benzin übergießen und verbrennen!" "Aha", erwidert  der Autofahrer. Der Polizist wiederholt: "Verstehen Sie? Wir gehen nun  von Auto zu Auto um zu sammeln..." Da fragt der Autofahrer: "Und wieviel  geben die Leute so im Durchschnitt?" Der Polizist: " Etwa 5 Liter.."


----------



## 8800 GT (13. November 2011)

derJACK schrieb:


> Kommt ne frau beim Arzt


----------



## Festplatte (13. November 2011)

Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für sie! Die Gute: Sie haben noch einen Tag zu leben! Die Schlechte: Ich habs gestern vergessen ihnen zu sagen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. November 2011)

Und hier der Anmachspruch, bei denen euch die Frauen zu Füßen liegen:
Hey Baby! Riecht der Lappen hier für dich nach Chloroform?


----------



## Lan_Party (14. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier der Anmachspruch, bei denen euch die Frauen zu Füßen liegen:
> Hey Baby! Riecht der Lappen hier für dich nach Chloroform?


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

ohja, Chloroform 



Ein Mann fährt eine Frau mit dem Auto an, wer hat Schuld?




Der Mann, warum fährt er in der Küche Auto????


----------



## der Türke (14. November 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist ein Autofahrer auf der Autobahn in einem Stau  stecken geblieben. Plötzlich klopft jemand ans Seitenfenster... Er lässt  die Scheibe runter und fragt: "Was ist los?" Darauf der Polizist mit  ernster und erregter Stimme: "Gangster haben die Fußballmannschaft vom FC Bayern entführt. Sie verlangen 10 Mio. EURO Lösegeld, ansonsten  wollen sie sie mit Benzin übergießen und verbrennen!" "Aha", erwidert  der Autofahrer. Der Polizist wiederholt: "Verstehen Sie? Wir gehen nun  von Auto zu Auto um zu sammeln..." Da fragt der Autofahrer: "Und wieviel  geben die Leute so im Durchschnitt?" Der Polizist: " Etwa 5 Liter.."


 

Der Beste witzt im thread....!
Noch nie so herzlich gelacht .... Danke


----------



## joraku (14. November 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> Der Beste witzt im thread....!
> Noch nie so herzlich gelacht .... Danke


 
Ich kannte den Witz mit der Entführung des vorrigen US Präsidenten.


----------



## Festplatte (19. November 2011)

Gehen zwei Sandkörner in der Wüste spazieren. Sagt das eine zum anderen: "Du, ich glaub wir werden verfolgt!"

Hirte der seine Schafe verprügelt? Mähdrescher!

Letzten Worte des Sportlehrers? "Alle Speere zu mir!"

Wie heißt ein Boomerang der nicht zurückkommt? Stock!

Was ist ein Keks unterm Baum? Ein schattiges Plätzchen!

Zwei Kühe im Stall: Sagt die eine "Muh"! Darauf die andere: "Verdammt, das wollte ich grad sagen!"


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. November 2011)

Famous last words - hier die eines Architekten: "Oh, mir fällt da gerade was ein!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (20. November 2011)

Ein Mann sitzt im eigentlich ausverkauften Stadion des WM-Finales und  hat neben sich einen leeren Sitz. Irritiert fragt er den Zuschauer auf  der anderen Seite des leeren Platzes, ob der Platz jemandem gehöre.
 "Nein", lautet die Antwort. "Der Sitz ist leer"
 "Aber das ist doch unmöglich! Wer in aller Welt hat eine Karte für das  WM-Finale, dem größten sportlichen Ereignis überhaupt, und lässt dann  den Sitz ungenutzt?"
 "Nun, der Sitz gehört zu mir. Meine Frau wollte  mitkommen, aber sie ist kürzlich verstorben. Es ist das erste  WM-Finale, das wir uns nicht gemeinsam ansehen können, seitdem wir  geheiratet haben."
 "Oh, das tut mir leid. Aber wollte denn niemand Ihrer Verwandten oder Freunde an ihrer Stelle mitkommen?"
 Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf: "Nein, die sind alle auf der Beerdigung."


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (20. November 2011)

Zwei Männer im Supermarkt stoßen zusammen. Meint der eine völlig aufgelöst: 
"Entschuldige, aber ich bin total durcheinander, ich suche meine Frau!" 
Darauf der andere: "Mir geht es auch so, seit 30 Minuten suche ich schon. 
Wie sieht Deine denn aus?" 
"Meine hat schwarze lange Haare, ist 1.80 m groß, braungebrannt, vollbusig, schlanke Figur, hat einen superkurzen Mini an,  ein weißes enges Top ohne BH und Schuhe mit sehr hohen Absätzen. Und wie sieht Deine aus?" 
"Scheiß drauf, wir suchen Deine."


----------



## Wincenty (20. November 2011)

Was sagt ein Leprakranker zu seiner Stammnutte?

Antwort: Lass stecken! Komme morgen wieder


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt ein Boomerang der nicht zurückkommt? Stock!



haha ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein


----------



## Gast12307 (21. November 2011)

F: Wie merkst du dir die 11 88 0 
A: 11 katholische Prister vergewaltigen 88 Kinder und bekommen 0 Probleme


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Was ist grau und kann nicht schwimmen? 
- ein parkplatz >.<


----------



## skdiggy (21. November 2011)

Was haben Beine gemeinsam?

Sie sind gleichlang, vorallem das Rechte ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2011)

skdiggy's Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Leben ist zu kurz, um USB-Sticks sicher zu entfernen!*


 Wie geil... ymmd.  
Das waren noch Zeiten.. ^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. November 2011)

Till Schweiger spielt jetzt bei Tatort mit:
Nach Keinohrhasen und Zweiohrküken kommt jetzt Einschusslöcher


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:
			
		

> Till Schweiger spielt jetzt bei Tatort mit:
> Nach Keinohrhasen und Zweiohrküken kommt jetzt Einschusslöcher



 Der ist geil!


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Und da heißt es immer, das die Jungs am schlimmsten sind!  WTF like ROFL! 



> 00:18
> Kann ich zu dir kommen? Mein Freund hat schluss gemacht! Mir gehts es gar nicht gut
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL! 



> 15:22
> 
> 
> Haha hey E. meine Freundin hat grad erzählt du trägst Spiderman-unterwäsche! D Fail
> ...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Ah, da liest jemand smsvongesternnacht xD


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

is scheinbar echt so 


ein Priester, ein Pedophiler und ein Vergewaltiger gehen in die Kneipe. Er bestellt ein Bier.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Sehr schön xD

Achja Gran Torino bietet so viele tolle Sprüche:

 Walt: "Oh, ich habe noch Einen! Ein Mexikaner, ein Jude und ein Farbiger kommen in eine Bar. Dann sagt der Barmann: Verpisst euch ihr *********************!"


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

das is aber böse


----------



## Pagz (25. November 2011)

Was ist grün und mäht meinen Rasen?



Spoiler



Kann dir doch egal sein, wie ich meinen Nege* anmale!


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Was ist grün und mäht meinen Rasen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah, geil


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Ich hasse spoiler, die kann man über die App nicht öffnen.


----------



## Pagz (25. November 2011)

"Kann dir doch egal sein, wie ich meinen Nege* anmale!"
steht im Spoiler


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Achja, der gute alte xD

Btw:

 "Und bitte entschuldigen Sie erneut die Ausdrucksweise Mr. Kowalskis Testament. Ich lese es einfach so vor, wie es geschrieben wurde: ‚Und ich vermache meinen 1972er Gran Torino in Freundschaft Thao Vang Lor. Unter der Bedingung, dass du ihn nicht zum Cabrio verstümmelst, wie es die bescheuerten Mexen machen und du malst auch keine dämlichen Flammenmuster drauf wie das asoziale, weiße Kroppzeug und montier bloß nicht so’n riesigen Schwuchtelspoiler aufs Heck, wie man das bei den Karren von den anderen Schlitzaugen sieht. Das sieht beschissen aus.


----------



## Abufaso (25. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse spoiler, die kann man über die App nicht öffnen.



Doch das geht, klick einfach auf den Beitrag, und im neuen Fenster gehts dann.


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. November 2011)

"Mir ist egal wer dein Vater ist! Wenn ich hier angle geht mir keiner über's Wasser!!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. November 2011)

In einer Beziehung liebt immer einer *mehr* als der andere!
Bei mir ist das nicht so, meine Frau liebt mich sehr.........Ich auch!

Made by Me!


----------



## Patze93 (27. November 2011)

Warum heißt das Pferd Pferd ? Weil es auf der Erde lebt, sonst hieß es ja Pfluft


----------



## Gast12307 (28. November 2011)

Was haben Ehec und die XXL Möbelhäuser gemeinsam ?


Spoiler



den roten Stuhl


----------



## basic123 (30. November 2011)

*Til Schweiger wird Tatort-Kommissar. Geplanter Titel: "Keinhirnfahnder"*


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein Name ist Hans und das F steht für Gefahr


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Was haben Ehec und die XXL Möbelhäuser gemeinsam ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


nicht Ehec, sondern Schwule!


----------



## Uziflator (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Dezember 2011)

"Das einzig positive in meinem Leben, war der HIV-Test!" Ja, der ist mieß, ich weiß! ;P


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MMD 

Schade das ich den dieses Jahr nicht reißen kann, bin zur Zeugnisausgabe auf Klassenfahrt und kriegs per Post ^^


----------



## der Türke (5. Dezember 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> MMD
> 
> Schade das ich den dieses Jahr nicht reißen kann, bin zur Zeugnisausgabe auf Klassenfahrt und kriegs per Post ^^



Ich wusste es, du bist ein kleines Mädchen


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

*Männer mit Bierbauch haben meistens einen ... 
 "Schneewittchenkomplex". 
 Sie liegen auf dem Rücken und sagen: 
 "Dort hinter dem Berg, da wohnt ein Zwerg."*


----------



## Trinar (6. Dezember 2011)

Motto der Minensucher:

"Wer sucht, der findet. Wer drauf tritt verschwindet!"


----------



## Tobucu (8. Dezember 2011)

Ein Pferd hat 4 Beine
an jeder Seite eine
wen mal hat keine
dann umfallt


----------



## der Türke (8. Dezember 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Ein Pferd hat 4 Beine
> an jeder Seite eine
> wen mal hat keine
> dann umfallt


 

Verstehe ich nicht.......


----------



## Placebo (8. Dezember 2011)

Warum hat der Weihnachtsmann einen so dicken Sack?
Weil er nur einmal im Jahr kommt. 

Alt, zwei Tage zu spät ins Netz gesetzt aber ich find den immer noch gut


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Dezember 2011)

In Zukunft werde ich mich in Spielen wie CoD, BF, oder Cs nur noch "Justin Bieber" nennen! So freue ich mich wenigstens wenn ich getötet wede


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:
			
		

> In Zukunft werde ich mich in Spielen wie CoD, BF, oder Cs nur noch "Justin Bieber" nennen! So freue ich mich wenigstens wenn ich getötet wede



Dann wirst du aber keine lange freude haben, wenn alle auf dich losgehen


----------



## janusch (11. Dezember 2011)

xD zu geil


----------



## Tobucu (27. Dezember 2011)

Gehen 2 Indianer zu ihrem Medizinmann und fragen: "Kannst Du uns sagen, wie in diesem Jahr der Winter wird?" Der Medizinmann schmeißt einen Haufen kleiner Steinchen auf den Boden und sagt: "Das wird ein sehr kalter Winter, sammelt viel Holz zum Heizen." Am anderen Tag kommen noch einige Indianer zu ihm und fragen dasselbe. Auch ihnen sagt er: "Sammelt viel Holz." Auch von anderen Stämmen kommen die Indianer und immer sagt er dasselbe. "Sammelt viel Holz!" Doch der Medizinmann ist sich nicht ganz sicher. Er denkt sich: "Ich muß  doch mal beim Wetteramt anrufen, ob das denn auch richtig ist." Gesagt - getan. Er geht zum Telefonieren und fragt den Herrn vom Wetteramt: "Können Sie mir bitte sagen, wie in diesem Jahr der Winter wird?" Der Herr vom Wetteramt antwortet ihm: "Das wird ein ganz harter Winter! Die Indianer sammeln Holz wie die Verrückten."


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Gehen Zwei und der Mittlere fällt um


----------



## MrNvidia (1. Januar 2012)

Sitzen zwei Kühe auf nem Baum und stricken ne Atombombe.
Plötzlich gibt es einen fürchterlichen Knall. Fragt die eine: Wow, was war dass denn? Sagt die Andere: Kein Grund zur Sorge, hab bloss ne Masche fallen gelassen


----------



## Tobucu (1. Januar 2012)

Lieber in der Kaiserin als Imperator


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

Tobucu schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber in der Kaiserin als Imperator



Kapier ich nicht...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Januar 2012)

Was ist ein Boomerrang der nicht zurück kommt?






Ein Stock


----------



## nyso (1. Januar 2012)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Lieber in der Kaiserin als Im - perator


 
Jetzt sollte es auch der letzte verstehen


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sollte es auch der letzte verstehen



Sorry, ich peils nicht


----------



## nyso (1. Januar 2012)

Lieber in der Kaiserin als in dem Perator


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. Januar 2012)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Lieber in der Kaiserin als Imperator


 

xD ist der mal Geil


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

ahh jetze!! ohh man ich steh echt aufm schlauch


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2012)

Na hoffentlich nicht auf dem vom Imperator...


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

kein kommentar...


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2012)

Die Stasi verhört einen Kirchgänger: "Gibst du zu, daß du gerade in der Kirche warst?"
"Ja."
"Gibst du auch zu, daß du die Füße von Jesus Christus am Kreuz geküßt hast?"
"Ja."
"Würdest du auch die Füße unseres Genossen Honecker küssen?"
"Sicher, wenn er dort hängen würde..."


----------



## Tobucu (4. Januar 2012)

Ein Tischler mist in Millimeter.
Ein Zimmermann in Zentimeter.
Und der Maurer kann Frohsein wenn er auf dem Grundstueck bleibt.


Klempner zum Elektriker: Du hast nen Kurzen in der Hose.
Antwortet der: Du bist auch nur Klempner geworden weil du mal ein vernuenftiges Rohr in der Hand halten wolltest.


----------



## -NTB- (5. Januar 2012)

*Eine  schwangere Frau ist in guter Hoffnung auf Drillinge. Eines Tages gerät  sie zufällig in eine Schießerei und bekommt drei Kugeln in den Unterleib  ab. Man bringt sie sofort ins Krankenhaus. Der Arzt sagt: "Gute Frau,  Sie bekommen wir wieder hin, aber ich muss Ihnen sagen: in jedem Ihrer  drei Föten steckt eine Kugel."
 Die Frau verzweifelt: "Um Gottes Willen, muss ich jetzt abtreiben?"
 Der Arzt be...ruhigt sie: "Gute Frau, in diesem Stadium läßt sich noch gar nichts sagen. Jetzt lassen Sie mal der Natur ihren Lauf!"
 Gesagt - getan, der Tag der Entbindung kommt, und sie bringt zwei  Mädchen und einen Jungen zur Welt. Die Kinder wachsen problemlos heran,  die Jahre gehen ins Land, und mittlerweile sind die Kinder in der  Pubertät. Eines Tages hört die Frau einen spitzen Schrei der ersten  Tochter. "Um Gottes Willen, Kind, was ist denn passiert?"
 "Mama, Mama, ich war gerade zum Pinkeln auf der Toilette, und da ist eine Kugel herausgekommen."
 Die Mutter beruhigt sie und erzählt, wie damals alles so abgelaufen  ist. Daraufhin ist die Tochter erleichtert und glücklich. Zwei Tage  später ereignet sich das Gleiche bei der zweiten Tochter: auch bei ihr  kam beim Pinkeln eine Kugel heraus. Die Mutter beruhigt ihre Tochter -  alles ist wieder in bester Ordnung.
 Wieder zwei Tage später kommt  der Sohnemann zur Mutter mit leichenblassem Gesicht: "Mama, Mama, Du  glaubst nicht, was mir passiert ist!"
 Die Mutter genervt: "Ich weiß, mein Sohn, Du warst gerade beim Pinkeln, und dabei ist 'ne Kugel herausgekommen."
 "Nein, ich hab' mir einen runtergeholt und dabei die Katze erschossen!"*


----------



## Abufaso (11. Januar 2012)

Was macht Muh und hilft beim Anziehen? - Ein Kuhlöffel


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

The Big Bang Theorie + How i met your Mother + Two and a half Men?

The Theorie how i banged your Mother with two an a half Men


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Januar 2012)

Achtung es folgen Hilterwitze! Wer das nicht lustig findet einfach ignorieren.



Spoiler



Wovor hat Hitler am meisten Angst?
Vor der Gasrechnung.

Hitler geht zum Wahrsager und möchte Wissen, wann er stirbt.
Der Wahrsager zögert nicht lange und antwortet prompt: An einem Feiertag! - Wieso ausgerechnet an einem Feiertag? - Jeder Tag, an dem du stirbst, ist ein Feiertag.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Achtung es folgen Hilterwitze! Wer das nicht lustig findet einfach ignorieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fällt eindeutig unter die kategorie "dumme witze", wobei ich beim zweiten schon ein wenig grinsen musste


----------



## nyso (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, der zweite hat was


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

2 Leute stehen auf einer Brücke einer Springt runter, der andere heißt Herbert


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2012)

Laufen 2 tomaten über die Straße. Eine wird vom auto überfahren. Dann sagt die andere: komm weiter, ketchup


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

eine Kugel rollt umn die ecke und fällt um


----------



## Nemesis_AS (18. Januar 2012)

Stehen 2 Pilze am Abgrund, sagt der eine: Mist, wir fallen bald runter! Sagt der andere: Halts Maul, Pilze können nicht reden...!


----------



## guna7 (18. Januar 2012)

Solche 6 wie wir 5 gibts keine 4 mal, weil wir 3 die 2 einzigen sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> eine Kugel rollt umn die ecke und fällt um


 

fortsetzung: kugel steht wieder auf und rollt weiter


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

jetzt mal was makaberes:

2 Leichen hängen an der Wand eine fliegt um, beide sind Tod.


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder was neues

Hab mich heut morgen vor Lachen weggeschmissen Am besten noch das Lied im Hintergrund laufen lassen. LMFAO, I'm sexy and i know it

9GAG - Previously unseen photos of Adolf Hitler released...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2012)

Mutter und Tochter fahren in einem Ökotaxi. Da sieht die kleine am Rand einige leicht bekleidete Mädchen stehen und fragt die Mutter: "Was machen die Frauen da?" "Ach, die warten auf den Bus", antwortet die Mutter. "Nein, Kleine", mischt sich der Taxifahrer ein, Diese Frauen verkaufen ihren Körper für Geld." Und zur Mutter sagt er: "Ich finde, Sie sollten Ihr Kind frühzeitig aufklären." Die Kleine überlegt eine Weile und fragt: "Bekommen die Frauen dann Babys?" "Ja", antwortet die Mutter, "und wenn sie groß sind, werden sie Taxifahrer!"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

Diagnose: Lebenbedrohliche Organverschiebung


Spoiler



Die Leber ist im Arsch


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

*Wieviele Pfannenkuchen passen in eine Telefonzelle?
Antwort: Richtig, Die Antwort ist blau, weil Joghurt keine Gräten hat.
*


----------



## guna7 (12. Februar 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Schlange und einer Autoschlange?



Spoiler



Bei der Autoschlange ist das A....loch vorne dran!


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Februar 2012)

guna7 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Schlange und einer Autoschlange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

der ist echt gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2012)

Ali ruft morgens früh seinen Chef an: "Du Chef, kann heute nicht zur Arbeit kommen. Ich habe fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen." Sagt der Chef: " Ach Ali, ich gebe dir einen Tipp. Immer wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe, lasse ich mir von meiner Frau ordentlich einen blasen. Danach sind die Kopfschmerzen weg und ich kann gut gelaunt zur Arbeit gehen." "O.K. Chef, probiere ich aus." Zwei Stunden später erscheint Ali auf der Arbeit. Als der Chef ihn sieht: "Na Ali, hat geklappt, wie?" "Ja Chef, danke. Aber eins muss ich noch sagen. Schönes Haus hast du."


----------



## guna7 (15. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> der ist echt gut


 Danke!


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2012)

Hat eine Frau bei den Weight Watchers angerufen, und dort hat keiner abgenommen...


----------



## DaywalkerEH (15. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hat eine Frau bei den Weight Watchers angerufen, und dort hat keiner abgenommen...


 
Dann hat Sie bei einem DJ angerufen, und der hat aufgelegt.
Anschließend ruft sie bei Spiderman an, aber der hat das falsche Netz


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Februar 2012)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hat Sie bei einem DJ angerufen, und der hat aufgelegt.
> Anschließend ruft sie bei Spiderman an, aber der hat das falsche Netz



Und bei familie brot ist immer belegt


----------



## TerrorTomato (15. Februar 2012)

... Dann habe ich es in Frankreich probiert, war aber besetzt!


----------



## DaywalkerEH (15. Februar 2012)

...dann habe ich bei der Feuerwehr angerufen, aber die haben meine Nummer gelöscht


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Februar 2012)

Alta sind die alle schlecht


----------



## nyso (15. Februar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Alta sind die alle schlecht


 
Bis auf den mit den Franzosen


----------



## superman1989 (15. Februar 2012)

Frau: "wenn Arschlöcher fliegen könnten, dann hätten wir Frauen viel mehr platz auf der Welt!"

Mann: "Küchen werden auch nicht Größer dadurch..."


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Februar 2012)

Als ein  Verbrecher nach 15 Jahren aus dem Gefängnis kommt bricht er in das erste Haus ein das er sieht um nach Klamotten und vielleicht eine Waffe zu suchen.

Im Haus findet er ein junges Ehepaar im Bett vor. Er befielt dem Mann aus dem Bett zu steigen und fesselt ihn an einen Stuhl.
Danach widmet er sich der jungen Frau und bindet sie an das Bett. Währenddessen steigt er über sie, küsst ihren Hals und verschwindet ins Bad.

Der Ehemann beugt sich vor und flüstert leise zu seiner Frau: "Der Typ ist wahrscheinlich aus dem Knast ausgebrochen wie man an seinen Kleidern sieht.
Er hat sicherlich seit Jahren keine echte Frau mehr gehabt. Ich hab gesehen wie er deinen Hals geküsst hat. Er möchte bestimmt Sex haben.
Was immer auch passiert, wehr dich nicht und lass es zu. Tu alles was er von dir verlangt, ich weiß das ist sehr eklig, aber er sieht sehr gefährlich aus und nur
so können wir da heil herauskommen. Sei stark Schatz, ich liebe dich über alles."

Antwortet die Frau: 
"Er hat nicht meinen Hals geküsst. Er hat mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass er schwul ist und dich sehr süß findet. Er hat mich nach Vaseline gefragt und ich hab 
ihm gesagt, das wir welche im Bad haben. Sei stark Schatz, ich liebe dich auch."


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2012)

Einfach mal die Kommentare durchlesen: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.air&hl=de

Zu geil.  Darum liebe ich die Android-Community.


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal die Kommentare durchlesen: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.air&hl=de
> 
> Zu geil.  Darum liebe ich die Android-Community.



Looool xD


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Februar 2012)

Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur.
Kommt wieder raus - Pony weg.
...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2012)

Ein Taxi-Passagier tippt dem Fahrer auf die Schulter um etwas zu fragen. Der Fahrer schreit laut auf, verliert die Kontrolle über den Wagen, verfehlt knapp einen entgegenkommenden Bus, schiesst über den Gehsteig und kommt wenige Zentimeter vor einem Schaufenster zum Stehen. Für ein paar Sekunden ist alles ruhig, dann schreit der Taxifahrer laut los: "Machen Sie das nie wieder! Sie haben mich ja zu Tode erschreckt!"
Der Fahrgast ist ganz baff und entschuldigt sich voll Erstaunen: "Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass Sie sich wegen eines Schultertippens dermassen erschrecken."
"Ist ja auch mein Fehler", meint der Fahrer etwas ruhiger. "Heute ist mein erster Tag als Taxifahrer. Die letzten 25 Jahre bin ich einen Leichenwagen gefahren."


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2012)

Egal wie dicht ihr seid: Goethe war Dichter!


----------



## GreatDay (16. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Egal wie dicht ihr seid: Goethe war Dichter!



Wie dumm


----------



## Pikus (16. Februar 2012)

Kiffer finden den Spruch zum brüllen  Selbsterfahrung ftw


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Februar 2012)

@HansvonWurst: Das war unser Motto in Weimar (Mo-Mi)...
MfG


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

In der Schule: Die Lehrerin fragt die Kinder, was deren Eltern beruflich machen. Alle erzählen was, dann ist Fritzchen dran.
"Mein Papa spielt Musik im Puff ..."

Die Lehrerin, voll geschockt, geht am selben Abend zu seinen Eltern: "Wie können Sie das Kind in dieser Atmosphäre erziehen?!"
Der Vater: "Eigentlich bin ich Informatiker und spezialisiere mich auf TCP/IP Kommunikationsprotokolle in UNIX-Systemen ... 
Aber wie soll ich das einem 7jährigen Kind erklären?!" 


Frage: Ich installiere gerade Windows98, was soll ich drücken? Antwort: Am besten beide Daumen...


Es braucht die Rechenpower eines Pentium, 16 MB RAM und 1 GB Festplattenspeicher, um Win95 laufen zu lassen. Es brauchte die Rechenpower von drei C64, um zum Mond zu fliegen. Irgendwas stimmt mit unserer Welt nicht...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2012)

Ein Porschefahrer hat sich den neuen 911 Turbo gekauft. Bei der Probefahrt steigt er voll aufs Gas und -rasst vor einen Baum .
Blackout. Auf der Intensivstation liegt ein schwarzer neben ihm.Als der Porschefahrer aufwacht, lächelt er selig: "Mann, geht die Karre ab! Einmal draufgetreten und schon in Afrika!"


----------



## Nemesis_AS (17. Februar 2012)

Manni fährt Sonntag mittags seinen neuen Manta spazieren, auf der Autobahn hört er plötzlich ein immer lauter werdendes, röhrendes Geräusch.
Auf einmal schießt ein Schwarzer Porsche an ihm vorbei und verschwindet gleich wieder am Horizont.
Manni denkt sich: "Wow, der war schnell, das kann ich auch!"
Er tritt aufs Gas.
Plötzlich wieder so ein Geräusch im Hintergrund. 
Kurz darauf schießt ein weiterer Porsche an Manni vorbei und verschwindet genauso schnell wieder, wie er kam.
Da denkt sich Manni: "Da kann doch was nicht stimmen, das werd ich gleich mal überprüfen!"
Im selben Moment wird dann auch schon alles schwarz um ihn.
Als es wieder hell wird, liegt Manni im Krankenhaus! Neben ihm zwei andere Männer.
Manni fragt die beiden: "Warum liegt ihr denn hier?"
Sagt der eine: "Ich war mit meinem Porsche unterwegs, zu schnell in ne Kurve Gefahren und hab mich überschlagen!"

Da sagt der andere: "Aha! Du warst das! Ich war mit meinem Porsche auch schnell unterwegs und da liegt da, auf einmal ein anderer Porsche auf der Straße, da bin ich voll rein geknallt!"

Da sagt Manni: "Hmm... Also ich war auch auf der Autobahn unterwegs, da kam ein Porsche vorbei, so schnell, das ich auch mal Gas gegeben hab! Auf einmal kam da noch einer vorbei, so schnell das ich dachte, da kann was nicht stimmen! Also bin ich einfach mal ausgestiegen um nachzuschauen...."


----------



## NanoSoldier (19. Februar 2012)

Zwei Arbeiter montieren Fenster auf einem Gerüst. Beide verlieren das Gleichgewicht und fallen plötzlich unglücklich runter. Der eine schlägt hässlich auf und ist sofort tot. Der andere Arbeiter hat Glück und bleibt mit seinem Auge in einem abstehenden Nagel hängen.


----------



## PMueller1 (20. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2012)

Was ist weiß und stört beim essen? 



Spoiler



Eine Lawine


----------



## NanoSoldier (20. Februar 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ein Porschefahrer hat sich den neuen 911 Turbo gekauft. Bei der Probefahrt steigt er voll aufs Gas und -rasst vor einen Baum .
> Blackout. Auf der Intensivstation liegt ein schwarzer neben ihm.Als der Porschefahrer aufwacht, lächelt er selig: "Mann, geht die Karre ab! Einmal draufgetreten und schon in Afrika!"


 
So ein dummer Witz haha


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2012)

Was macht ein Steak unter einem Sofa...... Es versteakt sich 
Rollt 'n Baumstamm um die Ecke und kippt um


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was macht ein Steak unter einem Sofa...... Es versteakt sich


 

der ist genial


----------



## Nemesis_AS (20. Februar 2012)

Auch net schlecht


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2012)

Hahaha, lol'd hard


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

old but gold


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2012)

Der beste Witz der letzten Woche:
AMD Radeon HD 7750: Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Witz der letzten Woche:
> AMD Radeon HD 7750: Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE



Naja, für 100€ und keinen separaten Stromanschluss kann man wohl nicht mehr erwarten. Trotzdem wohl ziemlich ernüchternd...


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Februar 2012)

Nemesis_AS schrieb:
			
		

> Auch net schlecht


Wie geil


----------



## nyso (21. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der beste Witz der letzten Woche:
> AMD Radeon HD 7750: Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


 
Joa, meine paar Jahre alte GTX 275 zieht der noch die Hosen runter


----------



## onslaught (22. Februar 2012)

2 Schweizer beim Wandern. Dreht sich der eine um und stampft mit dem Fuss auf den Boden. Fragt der andere "was ist ?"
Sagt der eine : "Eine Weinbergschnecke, die verfolgt uns schon seit Stunden"


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Ein schweizer Witz musste jetzt ja kommen 


Noch rätselt eine Gruppe Wissenschaftler über die Herkunft von Ötzi.

 1) Österreicher kann er nicht sein, man hat Hirn gefunden. 
2) Italiener  kann er auch keiner sein, er hatte Werkzeug dabei. 
3) Vielleicht ist er  ein Schweizer, weil er vom Gletscher überholt wurde. 
4) Aber  wahrscheinlich ist er Deutscher, denn wer geht sonst mit Sandalen ins  Hochgebirge ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2012)

Drei Bauarbeiter sitzen in der Mittagspause auf einem Dachstuhl. Der erste packt sein Brot aus und meint: Schon wieder Leberwurst. Dass der Alten nie was anderes einfällt.Er wirft es runter.
Der zweite Bauarbeiter meint: Schon wieder Sülze. Die Alte will mich doch nur ärgern. Auch er wirft sein Brot runter.
Der dritte Bauarbeiter wirft sein Brot runter, ohne dass er nachschaut mit was es belegt ist.
Warum wirfst Du das Brot einfach weg, ohne nachzugucken?
Schon wieder Käse. Ich hasse Käse!
Woher willst Du das denn wissen?
Ich habe es mir doch heute Morgen selbst geschmiert!


----------



## NanoSoldier (24. Februar 2012)

Hier noch einer. Allerdings entfaltet sich dieser in schriftlicher Form nicht so gut. 

Es ist die Zeit um Ostern. Jesus hängt am Kreuz in brennender Hitze. Er macht sich Gedanken und sagt zu sich: "Ach, ich hab kein Bock mehr auf diese ganze Geschichte." 
Darauf ruft er Maria zu sich ans Kreuz und sagt ihr ganz motiviert: Maria, pass auf, du schleichst dich an den zwei Römern vorbei und holst dort schnell Axt und Werkzeug und dann schneidest du mich endlich los."
Maria nimmt all ihren Mut zusammen und schleicht sich zu den Werkzeugen. Die beiden angetrunkenen Römer sind in ein völlig sinnloses Würfelspiel vertieft und bekommen nichts mit. Maria kommt zurück und startet auch gleich die Befreiungsaktion. Plötzlich schreit der benommene und geschwächte Jesus mit all seiner Kraft, blankem Entsetzen und wild wedelnden Armen: "MARIAAAA, MARIAAA .... MAAAARIA ... ZUERST DIE FÜSSE!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2012)

Ohne Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Februar 2012)

Den gabs hier schon, allerdings ohne Bild. Genial ist er auf jeden Fall


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2012)

Unsere nächste Betriebsfeier


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2012)

Don't Mess with Chuck Norris


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

Alle Kinder gehen über die Strasse, außer Rolf, der hängt vorm Golf 

Alle Kinder stehen an der Kante, außer Peter, der geht noch nen Meter


----------



## Nemesis_AS (12. März 2012)

Alle Kinder laufen weg, außer Renate, die fängt die Granate...


----------



## TFTP100 (12. März 2012)

Alle stehen um das lagerfeuer, außer brigitte die steht in der mitte


----------



## onslaught (12. März 2012)

Alle stehn am Abgrund, nur Gunter, der springt runter.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. März 2012)

Alle kinder warten am zebrastreifen, nur nicht claudi. Sie hängt am audi.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Alle stehn am Abgrund, nur Gunter, der springt runter.


 Alle stehn vorm Abgrund, nur nicht Peter, der geht noch n Meter.


----------



## TFTP100 (12. März 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:
			
		

> Alle stehn vorm Abgrund, nur nicht Peter, der geht noch n Meter.



Bis du blind? 


			
				1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Kinder stehen an der Kante, außer Peter, der geht noch nen Meter


----------



## Lotz24 (12. März 2012)

Alle laufen über die Straße, nur nicht Ulli, der fällt  in den Gulli.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

Ein dreistöckiges Hochhaus, oben wohn Herr Keiner, unten wohnt Frau Niemand, in der Mitte wohnt doof.
Herr Keiner spuckt doof auf den Kopf, Frau Niemand sieht es.
Daraufhin geht Doof zur Polizei, und sagt :"Keiner hat mir auf den Kopf gespuckt und niemand hat's gesehen!"
Der Polizist:"Sagen sie mal, sind sie doof?"
"Ja, höchstpersönlich!"


----------



## MetallSimon (12. März 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Bis du blind?


 Ohh scheint fast so, der lag ne Seite zurück 

Der Gabentisch ist öd und leer, die Kinder schauen blöd umher. Da lässt der Vater einen krachen.
Die Bude stingt, die Kinder lachen.
So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen den Kindern eine Freude machen.


----------



## Lotz24 (12. März 2012)

der ist zwar nur auf Fränkisch lustig, aber ich probiers auf Hochdeutsch 

Was sagt der Metzger in der Hochzeitsnacht zu seiner Frau?


In den Darm oder in die Büchse?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

Sohn zu seiner Mutter: 
"Mama, Mama!! Papa hat sich auf dem Dachboden erhangen!". 
Die Mutter rennt entsetzt die Treppe hoch in der Hoffnung nicht zu spät zu erscheinen. Doch sie kann ihn nicht auffinden. Völlig fertig kommt sie die Treppe wieder herunter. Da sagt der Sohn: "April, April, er hängt im Keller!"


----------



## LordNelson (13. März 2012)

"Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt." "Nein geht nicht", sagte der Witz. "die Tür klemmt"


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (13. März 2012)

Geht ein Pferd zum Bäcker und sagt:
"Ich will 'ne Zeitung!"
Bäcker:"Ham nur Morüben...."
Pferd:"Macht nichts, bin eh mit dem Fahrrad da!"


Was unterscheidet einen Wal von einer Parkbank?

Nichts. Beide können nicht Fahrrad fahren. Und warum nicht? Weil sie keinen Daumen zum klingeln haben.


----------



## Festplatte (13. März 2012)

Alle stehen vor'm brennenden Haus, nur der Klaus, der schaut raus!


----------



## Oromus (13. März 2012)

Ich bin krank. Ich habe Montag....


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2012)

Lieblingswitz meiner Mutter:
Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur, kommt er wieder raus, Pony weg!


Auf der Börse:
Ein Mann zum Börsen-Typ():Wo ist denn hier die Toilette?
"Gibt's nicht, hier bescheißt jeder jeden!"


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Woraus besteht das Auto von reichen ?? 

Edelstahl ! 

Woraus besteht das Auto von normalen ?? 

Stahl ! 

Woraus besteht das Auton von Polen ?? 

Diebstahl !


----------



## EnergyCross (19. März 2012)

Mein Computer kann alles,wegen seiner 64 Bit!
Wenn ich 64 Bit intus habe,kann ich auch alles!


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2012)

Uhh, es ist in letzter zeit so heiß, ich glaube das liegt an mir.
xD


----------



## Manicmanuel (21. März 2012)

Alkoholfreies Bier ist wie die eigene Schwester lecken.

Schmeckt richtig, ist aber falsch.


----------



## hempsmoker (21. März 2012)

Manicmanuel schrieb:
			
		

> Alkoholfreies Bier ist wie die eigene Schwester lecken.
> 
> Schmeckt richtig, ist aber falsch.



. Der ist ja auch mal direkt aus der Hölle.

Weiß nicht ob der schob da war:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Kitzler und Oettinger Bier?





Der Kitzler schmeckt nur am Anfang nach Pisse


----------



## HairforceOne (21. März 2012)

Was ist gelb und kann schießen?

Eine Banone! ;D
___

Sitzen zwei KÜhe auf dem Baum und stricken Atombomben. Kommt eine Birne vorbeigeflogen.
Ruft die eine Kuh: "HEY! Birnen können doch gar nicht fliegen."
Darauf die Birne: "Wieso? Ich bin doch die Birne Maja!"


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. März 2012)

Razer255 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist gelb und kann schießen?
> 
> Eine Banone! ;D
> ___



Hör auf, ich hab schon Bauchschmerz vor lachen!


----------



## TFTP100 (22. März 2012)

Lool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (22. März 2012)

Hab gerade bei Weight Watchers angerufen...

da hat aber keine abgenommen 

Achja fällt mir grad noch ein:

Was ist Braun und Schwimmt unter Wasser?

Ein U-Brot


----------



## HairforceOne (23. März 2012)

Ich kann tausende von dieser Sorte 

Was ist tiefergelegt und Schwimmt unter Wasser?

Ein Tune-Fisch xD


----------



## nyso (23. März 2012)

Danke, jetzt muss ich immer beim Arbeiten mit Thunfisch doof grinsen


----------



## Nemesis_AS (23. März 2012)

Ich find die Banone am besten!

Muss noch immer lachen


----------



## Pikus (23. März 2012)

Frühling raus, es ist Titten!


----------



## ViP94 (23. März 2012)

Was liegt am Strand und kann nicht sprechen?


Eine Nuschel


----------



## EnergyCross (23. März 2012)

Was ist Grün und hüpft durch den Wald? - Ein Rudel Gurken...
Wo ist der Fehler? - Gurken leben nicht in Rudel -.-


Schonmal eine Portion Pommes von Ast zu Ast fliegen sehen? Nein? Da siehst mal wie schnell die sind!


----------



## Fatalii (23. März 2012)

Sitzen 2 Waschbecken auf einem Ast...kommt eine Waschmaschine Vorbeigeflogen.
Sagt das eine zum anderen: Sachen gibt´s!

MfG


----------



## Abufaso (23. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzen 2 Waschbecken auf einem Ast...kommt eine Waschmaschine Vorbeigeflogen.
> Sagt das eine zum anderen: Sachen gibt´s!



Ich kenn den mit zwei Kühen die Atombomben stricken


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. März 2012)

Wie stopst du einen Clown vom lächeln?
Treffe ihn mit einer Axt.


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. März 2012)

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?

Faxen. Ba dum Tsss


----------



## Windows0.1 (24. März 2012)

Geht eine Oma über die Straße und wird von einem LKW mit dem Schriftzug Volksbanken Raiffeisenbaken wir machen den Weg frei überfahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2012)

Hier sind viele echt gute Witze. 

Witze - Top 100 Antiwitze


----------



## riotmilch (24. März 2012)

Hab mal stichrpoben artig den Thread inspiziert und muss sagen, ihr habt tierisch einen an der Waffel!

Ergo, Abo, hier isses supi xD
Banone alter xD


----------



## Abufaso (24. März 2012)

Sie: Du bist immer anderer Meinung als ich!! Er: zum Glück, sonst hätten wir ja beide unrecht


----------



## EnergyCross (24. März 2012)

Eben in Aion gehört:

Kommt ein Zombie zum Heiler. Sagt der Heiler: "Ihr kommt aber reichlich spät."


----------



## onslaught (24. März 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Was liegt am Strand und kann nicht sprechen?
> 
> 
> Eine Nuschel



Du meinst Meeresfrucht mit Sprachfehler


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2012)

*Was macht ein schwuler Adler? -

Er fliegt zu seinem Horst.




edit: 
**Warum geht der Sarg nich auf? 
- weil n Zuhälter drin liegt*


----------



## JonathanWayne (24. März 2012)

what did the farmer say when he could'nt find his tractor? 

wheres my tractor


----------



## Low (24. März 2012)

Mein Name ist Hans und das L steht für Gefahr.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2012)

*Stehen drei Kühe auf der Wiese:
Sagt die erste Kuh: "Muh!"
Sagt die zweite Kuh: "Muh!"
Sagt die dritte Kuh: "Muh,muh!"

Da erschiesst die erste Kuh die Dritte.
Fragt die zweite Kuh: "Was sollte das denn?!?"
Sagt die erste Kuh: "Sie wusste zuviel..."  		*


----------



## Fatalii (25. März 2012)

Was sagt der Lappländer beim Anblick seiner Herde?
Das rentiert sich.

Was ist braun, blinkt und fliegt durch den Urwald?
Ein Gorilla mit nem Goldzahn.

Was ist grün und wird auf Knopfdruck rot?
Ein frosch im Mixer.

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2012)

Doppelt doof:
Alle Kinder heißen Brigitte, außer Gina, die heißt Tina xD

Alle Leute fahren mit Strom, außer Frank, der hat'n Tank


----------



## ViP94 (26. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt der Lappländer beim Anblick seiner Herde?
> Das rentiert sich.
> 
> Was ist braun, blinkt und fliegt durch den Urwald?
> ...



Was ist grün und bleibt auf druck grün?

Ein frosch im mixer der um sein leben rennt -.-


----------



## Jolly91 (26. März 2012)

Ein Student fällt bei der Klausur in Logistik + Organisation durch. 

 Student: 'Sie bestrafen mich. Verstehen Sie überhaupt etwas davon?' Professor: 'Ja, sicher. Sonst wär ich nicht Professor!' Student: 'Gut, ich will Sie etwas fragen, wenn Sie die richtige Antwort geben, nehme ich meinen Fünfer und gehe. Wenn Sie jedoch die Antwort nicht wissen, geben Sie mir eine Eins.' Professor: 'Wir machen das Geschäft.' Student: 'Was ist legal aber nicht logisch, logisch aber nicht legal und weder logisch noch legal?' 

 Der Professor kann ihm auch nach langem Überlegen keine Antwort geben und gibt ihm eine Eins. Danach ruft der Professor seinen besten Studenten und gibt ihm die gleiche Frage. 

 Dieser antwortet sofort: 'Sie sind 63 Jahre alt und mit einer 35-jährigen Frau verheiratet, dies ist legal, jedoch nicht logisch. Ihre Frau hat einen 25-jährigen Liebhaber, dies ist zwar logisch aber nicht legal. Sie geben dem Liebhaber Ihrer Frau eine eins, obwohl er durchgefallen wäre, das ist weder logisch, noch legal, Herr Professor...'


----------



## EnergyCross (26. März 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ein Student fällt bei der Klausur in Logistik + Organisation durch.
> 
> Student: 'Sie bestrafen mich. Verstehen Sie überhaupt etwas davon?' Professor: 'Ja, sicher. Sonst wär ich nicht Professor!' Student: 'Gut, ich will Sie etwas fragen, wenn Sie die richtige Antwort geben, nehme ich meinen Fünfer und gehe. Wenn Sie jedoch die Antwort nicht wissen, geben Sie mir eine Eins.' Professor: 'Wir machen das Geschäft.' Student: 'Was ist legal aber nicht logisch, logisch aber nicht legal und weder logisch noch legal?'
> 
> ...


 

der ist echt gut, merken 


ich_____________________________würde
dir______________________________hundert
euro____________________________geben
nur_____________________________um
zu______________________________sehen
wie_____________________________dumm
du______________________________deine
augen___________________________jetzt
von_____________________________links
nach____________________________rechts
bewegst_________________________nur
um_____________________________das
hier____________________________lesen
zu_____________________________können


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2012)

Aus der Artikelvorschau eines Online-Magazins:



> Apple hat iPhoto für iPad und iPhone sowie Updates von iMovie und  GarageBand vorgestellt und vervollständigt damit seine Sammlung an  iLife-Apps für iOS.


iWerd verrückt.


----------



## offspringer (30. März 2012)

Wie nennt man einen Schwarzen, der ein Flugzeug fliegt?


Pilot, ihr Rassisten


----------



## pibels94 (30. März 2012)

genial   

gehen ein Mexikaner, ein Schwarzer und ein Jude in eine Bar. Sagt der Wirt: Verpisst euch! 


Ein Vergewaltiger, ein Kinderschänder und ein Priester gehen in eine Bar. Er bestellt ein Bier.


----------



## ViP94 (30. März 2012)

Ein Ossi, ein Schwuler, ein Vietnamese und ein Rollstuhlfahrer gehen in eine Bar.Sagt der Barkeeper: was seid ihr denn für ein komisches Trüppchen?
“Hey, wir sind die Bundesregierung!“


----------



## Klarostorix (30. März 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Ein Ossi, ein Schwuler, ein Vietnamese und ein Rollstuhlfahrer gehen in eine Bar.Sagt der Barkeeper: was seid ihr denn für ein komisches Trüppchen?
> “Hey, wir sind die Bundesregierung!“


 
Made my day


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. März 2012)

@Pibles: Der untere ist gut 

Bei der Marine werden jetzt nur noch Nichtschwimmer genommen. Warum? Die verteidigen das Schiff härter.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. März 2012)

Ooooh is der schlecht -.-


----------



## nyso (30. März 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Ein Ossi, ein Schwuler, ein Vietnamese und ein Rollstuhlfahrer gehen in eine Bar.Sagt der Barkeeper: was seid ihr denn für ein komisches Trüppchen?
> “Hey, wir sind die Bundesregierung!“


 
Inzwischen ja sogar zwei Ossis


----------



## Klarostorix (30. März 2012)

der eine Ossi ist aber nicht in der Regierung


----------



## nyso (30. März 2012)

Aber unser aller Oberhaupt, ob wir wollen oder nicht


----------



## Sixxer (31. März 2012)

Ein Satz mit 3 Lügen....
Ehrlicher Pole mit eigenem Auto sucht Arbeit.

Was ist ein Pole ohne Arme?
Eine Vertrauensperson.


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. März 2012)

Warum haben die Schiffe der franz. Marine alle einen Glasboden?
- Damit sie den rest Ihrer Flotte sehen.

Was sind die 4 dünnsten Bücher der Welt
- Die großen geheimnisse der englischen Küche
- Französische militärischen Erfolge
- Die besten deutschen Politiker
- Das große Buch der amerikanischen Kultur


----------



## Sixxer (31. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Inzwischen ja sogar zwei Ossis


Wer denn noch??


----------



## nyso (31. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wer denn noch??


 

Öhm, Gauck vielleicht?


----------



## Sixxer (31. März 2012)

Er ist Bundespräsident und gehört somit nicht zur Bundesregierung von der gesprochen wurde.


----------



## EnergyCross (31. März 2012)

Die 15 jährige Tochter gesteht ihrer mutter, dass sie mit ihrer Periode bereits das zweite mal überfällig ist.
Die besorgte Mutter macht sich natürlich sofort auf zur Apotheke um einen Schwangerschaftstest zu kaufen,
welcher dann auch prompt positiv ausfällt.
"Wer war dieses...!!" wll die Mutter wissen. "Dein Vater wird ausrasten!"
Entsetzen und Panik machen sich breit. Die Tochter schnappt sich ihr Handy und macht einen kurzen Anruf. 
Eine halbe Stunde später parkt ein Ferrari vor der Haustür und ein junger, gestylter Mann bittet um Einlass. Vor
versammelter Familie sagt er: "Nun... heiraten kann ich ihre Tochter nicht, aber wenn es ein Mädchen werden sollte kann ich ihr 2-3 Läden und eine Million Euro überlassen. Wird es ein Junge, vermache ich ihm eine Fabrik und ein Konto mit ebenfalls
eine Million Euro. Sollten es Zwillinge werden kriegen beide eine Million Euro, aber wenn ihre Tochter das Kind verlieren sollte..."
Da unterbricht der Vater: ".... dann f***** du sie eben nochmal!"


und noch einer 

Ein 15 jähriger Junge frag seinen Vater, ob er am Abend auf einer Party Alkohol trinken darf.
Sein Vater erlaubt es ihm.
Am nächsten Morgen, als der Junge wach wird, hat er überall flaue Flecken und wndert sich, da er sich an
nichts mehr erinnern kann.
Er fragt seinen Vater: "Papa, hast du mich heute Nacht etwa noch verprügelt?!"
Der Vater: "Sohn... Wenn du morgens um halb vier Sturmklingelst, dann ist das ok.
Wenn du dann direkt in Badezimmer rennst und in die Badewanne kotzt ist das auch ok.
Wenn du mich als Zuhälter beschimpfst ist das auch noch ok. 
Wenn du zu deiner Mutter ******** sagst. Naja, dann lass ich das auch noch durchgehen.
ABER: Wenn du dann noch ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den Teppich kackst, Salzstangen reinsteckst
und zu mir sagst "ALTER; DER IGEL WOHNT JETZT HIER!" - Das geht zu weit!"


----------



## Jolly91 (31. März 2012)

Der erste ist besser als der Zweite


----------



## Abufaso (31. März 2012)

Zum Thema Minensucher:

Wer suchet der findet, wer drauftritt verschwindet 

Der ist böse


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. März 2012)

Auf jedem Schiff das Dampft oder selgelt, gibt es einen der die Putzfrau v*gelt. Ist das Schiff auch noch so klein, einer muss immer die Putzfrau sein!!


----------



## Memphys (3. April 2012)

Franzosenwitze? Da kenn ich auch noch ein paar:

Wieviele Gänge hat ein französischer Panzer?
5 rückwärts, einen vorwärts für Paraden.

Wer hat als erster die Tour de france gewonnen?
Die 41. deutsche Panzerdivision.

Französisches Weltkriegsgewehr zum Verkauf:
neuwertig, nur einmal fallen gelassen.

Wie weit ist es bis nach Frankreich?
40 Panzerstunden.

Kann man Frankreich gegen eine Invasion verteidigen?
Weiß man nicht, es hat noch keiner versucht.

Und, wo wir grad dabei sind, fällt mir noch einer ein:

Der Opa zum 18 jährigen Sohn: "Junge, willst du nichts erleben? Von der Welt sehen? In deinem Alter habe ich eine Reise nach Frankreich gemacht,
mit meinen Jungs gesoffen, mich geprügelt, rumgehurt und danach die Zeche geprellt und keiner hat uns zur Rechenschaft gezogen." 
Der Sohn denkt sich: "Wow, das will ich auch machen" und bucht mit ein paar Freunden eine Reise nach Frankreich.

Eine Woche später ist er grün und blau geprügelt wieder da und fragt seinen Opa: "Mit wem warst du denn da? Bei uns verstanden die überhaupt keinen Spaß"
Opa: "Na mit der Wehrmacht!"


----------



## ViP94 (3. April 2012)

"Nach Frankreich fahr ich nur auf Ketten!"


----------



## nyso (3. April 2012)

Die Franzosenwitze sind mir die liebsten


Herr Müller macht einen Luxusurlaub  "alles inklusive". Er bemerkt am Nachmittag, dass niemand mehr im Hotel  ist, aber am Swimmingpool herrscht großes Hallo. Als er dort ankommt,  sieht er, dass alle wie verrückt in den Pool springen.


Ein Gast erklärt ihm: "hat man Ihnen  nicht gesagt, dass es hier den Zauberpool gibt? Sie müssen sich nur laut  wünschen, womit er gefüllt sein soll und es geht in Erfüllung."


Mit diesen Worten nimmt er Anlauf, schreit: "Champagner!" und landet in einem Pool voll mit Champagner.


Ein zweiter rennt auf den Pool zu, schreit: "Pilsener!" und landet in einem Pool voller Bier.


Müller staunt und freut sich riesig. Er  reißt sicht die Kleider vom Leib und nimmt über das Sprungbrett Anlauf.  Am Ende rutscht er aus und ruft: "Schei.."

xDxDxD


----------



## ViP94 (3. April 2012)

Solche Witze haben wir uns in der ersten Klasse erzählt.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Solche Witze haben wir uns in der ersten Klasse erzählt.


 
Ihr müsst ja echt 'ne tolle erste Klasse gewesen sein.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja echt 'ne tolle erste Klasse gewesen sein.






Hab letztens in Frankreich angerufen, war aber besetzt.
Habs danach dann mal bei Spiderman versucht, der hatte aber leider kein Netz.

Warum gibts so viele Aleen in Frankreich? Die Deutschen Marschieren gerne im Schatten.


----------



## nyso (3. April 2012)

Jop, da kann man ihn nur beneiden. Als ich noch in die erste Klasse ging wurden solche Witze noch nicht erzählt


----------



## EnergyCross (3. April 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Jop, da kann man ihn nur beneiden. Als ich noch in die erste Klasse ging wurden solche Witze noch nicht erzählt


 
da hieß es noch:


- Sag mal Tomate
- Tomate
- Deine Oma kann Karate


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> da hieß es noch:
> 
> - Sag mal Tomate
> - Tomate
> - Deine Oma kann Karate



 oder der mit dem klettergerüst


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> da hieß es noch:
> 
> 
> - Sag mal Tomate
> ...


 Das waren noch Zeiten.. 

Fritzchen-Witze waren damals auch ganz heiß.


----------



## guna7 (4. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fritzchen-Witze waren damals auch ganz heiß.


 ... und Häschen- Witze!


----------



## onslaught (4. April 2012)

In der Schule, rechnen,
Lehrerin   : Auf einer Mauer sitzen 3 Vögel, ich schieße einen Vogel ab, wieviele Vögel sitzen noch da ?
Fritzchen : "Gar keiner mehr"
Lehrerin   : Wie kommst du darauf, zwei sitzen natürlich noch da.
Fritzchen : Die andern beiden erschrecken vom Schuss und fliegen weg.
Lehrerin   : Die Lösung ist trotzdem falsch, aber dein Gedankengang ist interessant.
Fritzchen : Darf ich Sie auchmal was fragen ?
Lehrerin   : Meinetwegen 
Fritzchen : 3 Frauen sitzen im Cafe und essen Eis. Eine leckt am Eis, eine saugt am Eis und eine beißt hinein.

Welche der Frauen ist verheiratet ?

Die Lehrerin überlegt, und sagt : Die, welche saugt.

Falsch, sagt Fritzchen, die mit dem Ehering, aber ihr Gedankengang ist interessant.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. April 2012)

Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann "befriedigend" eigentlich  besser als "gut"? 

Die meisten Frauen nehmen nur beim Telefonieren ab.

Sie ruft ihren Freund auf der Arbeit an: "Schatz, ich habe hier ein  Puzzle, aber ich kann´s einfach nicht - irgendwie gleicht jedes Teil dem  andern wie ein Ei!" Darauf der Freund: "Hast Du denn eine Vorlage? Wie  sieht das Puzzle aus?" Sie: "Na ja, auf der Schachtel ist ein Hahn, der  ist ganz rot ... aber ich kann´s trotzdem nicht!" Der Freund: "O.k.,  mein Schatz, reg Dich nicht auf, wir werden es heute Abend zusammen  versuchen, ja?" Am Abend treffen sie sich, er sieht sich die Schachtel  an ... GROSSES SCHWEIGEN... Dann sagt der Freund: "So, Schatz, wir  packen jetzt die Cornflakes wieder in die Schachtel zurück und reden  nicht mehr darüber ..."



Unterhaltung eines Computerfreaks und einem Normalo im Chat. Fragt  der Normalo: „Wie ist den dass Wetter bei dir so?“ - Computerfreak:  „Caps Lock!“ 
Normalo: „Hä?“
  Computerfreak: „Shift ohne Ende!“

Was ist Mut? Wenn du morgens halb 4 stockbesoffen und bekotzt nach Hause kommst und siehst deine Alte schon hinter der Tür mit nem Besen in  der Hand auf dich warten und du fragst: "Na Alte, biste grad am Putzen  oder willste noch wegfliegen?"

Tim geht zum Augenarzt: „Ich brauche eine neue Brille!“ – „Kurzsichtig oder weitsichtig?“ – „Egal, Hauptsache durchsichtig!“ 



Tim fragt den Doktor: „Sind Möhren eigentlich gesund?“ – „Na klar mein  Junge, bei mir in der Sprechstunde waren jedenfalls noch keine!“


----------



## Yellowbear (4. April 2012)

Keine Weichspülkalauer, ich will dreckige Herrenwitze!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. April 2012)

Also:

Ein altes Ehepaar liegt in der Goldhochzeitsnacht zusammen.
Er: "Na, wollen wir es nochmal miteinander machen?"
Sie: "Pass aber auf, ich habs im Rücken"
Er: "Gut, dass du es sagst, ich hätte es an der alten Stelle gesucht!"

Ein Mann will ins Kloster eintreten. Der Abt ist grundsätzlich einverstanden, besteht aber auf eine Prüfung zum Keuschheitsgelübte:
Der Mann lässt die Hose runter, und bekommt einen dünnen Glasring über das Glied gelegt. Wenn er während der Prüfung ganz bleibt, darf er eintreten.
Dann kommen 10 hübsche, nackte Frauen und PLING - Der Ring zerbricht.
Es wird ihm erlaubt, nach einer Woche die Prüfung zu wiederholen: Doch PLING...
Doch es wird ihm eine weitere Wiederholung gestattet:
Die ersten 9 Frauen hält der Ring aus, bei der 10ten- PLING.
Da meint der Anwärter: "Das ist unmöglich, das kann keiner schaffen".
Darauf ruft der Abt alle Mönche, lässt sie die Ringe anlegen und die Frauen kommen. Kein einziges mal zerbricht der Ring.
"Leck mich am Arsch"
PLING PLING PLING PLING PLING

Warum sind Jungesellen schlanker als Verheiratete?
Jungeselle: Kommt nach Hause geht an den Kühlschrank, ist nichts vernünftiges drin, geht ins Bett.
Verheirateter: Kommt nach Hause, geht ans Bett, ist nichts vernünftiges drin, geht an den Kühlschrank.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. April 2012)

Woah das ist fies


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

Alle 3 sind richtig mies. Aber total geil!


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2012)

Einen hab ich noch:

Kai läuft mitten in der Nacht ohne Hausschuhe in der Kinderklinik auf dem Flur seiner Station herum. Da trifft er auf die Nachtschwester. „Mein Gott“, ruft sie entsetzt, „Du holst dir ja eine Lungenentzündung!“ Kai winkt ab: „Nein, nur ein Glas Wasser!“

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wer den Kreisverkehr erfunden hat?
Ein Pole, der das Lenkradschloss nicht knacken konnte. 

Der Vater kommt spät in der Nacht nach Hause. Da hört er aus dem Zimmer seiner Tochter ein Stöhnen. Besorgt öffnet er leise die Tür und muß mit ansehen, wie es sich seine Tochter mit einer Banane besorgt. Am anderen Morgen bindet er die Banane an einem Strick fest und geht, die Banane hinter sich herziehend, durch die Wohnung. Als die Tochter daraufhin einen roten Kopf bekommt, fragt die Mutter, was das zu bedeuten habe. Darauf der Vater: "Ich zeige meinem Schwiegersohn die Wohnung..."

Da geht eine Frau zum Doktor und sagt: „Oh Doktor wenn ich hier auf mein Bein drücke tut es weh, wenn ich auf meiner Schulter drücke tut es auch weh und wenn ich auf meiner Stirn drücke tut es ja auch weh. Was ist das nur?“
Der Doktor sagt: „Klarer Fall, ihr Finger ist gebrochen!“

„Herr Doktor, ich leide so an Gedächtnisschwund!“ - „Seit wann haben Sie denn das?" – „Was denn?"

Am Telefon: „Herr Doktor, ich bin von einer Biene gestochen worden!"
„Haben Sie eine Salbe darauf getan?"
„Nein, sie flog gleich davon!" 

Wie viele Blondinen braucht man um Schokoladenkuchen zu backen? Antwort: Vier, eine macht den Teig und drei schälen die Smarties.

Wozu nimmt eine Blondine Brot mit aufs Klo? Antwort: Um die WC-Ente zu füttern! 

Sitzt eine Blondine im Flugzeug auf dem Weg nach Spanien. Sie hat 2. Klasse gebucht setzt sich aber in die 1. Klasse. Da kommt eine Flugbegleiterin und bittet freundlich: „Würden sie sich netter Weise auf ihren Platz in der 2. Klasse setzen, denn dieser Platz ist schon belegt“.
Darauf die Blondine: „Ich bin Blond und ich bin blöd und ich bleib jetzt hier sitzen! Die Flugbegleiterin geht zum Piloten und erzählt von dem Vorfall. Darauf geht der Pilot zu der Blondine und flüstert ihr etwas ins Ohr und Schwups steht die Blondine auf und geht nach hinten in die 2. Klasse. Die Flugbegleiterin fragt erstaunt: „Was haben sie ihr denn erzählt?“ Der Pilot entgegnet: „Ach das war ganz einfach, ich hab gesagt 1. Klasse fliegt nicht nach Spanien!“

Warum stellt eine Blondine den Rechner auf den Boden? Damit er nicht abstürzen kann! 

Eine Blondine fährt mit ihrem Auto versehentlich einen LKW an. Der LKW-Fahrer steigt aus, nimmt die Blondine und malt mit Kreide einen Kreis um sie und sagt: „Da bleibst du stehen bis ich fertig bin, klar?“ Die Blondine nickt und der LKW-Fahrer nimmt ein Messer und zersticht die Reifen vom Blondinen Auto. Doch gegen seinen Erwartungen muss die Blondine kichern. Das macht dem LKW-Fahrer noch wütender und schlägt deshalb zwei Scheiben an dem Blondinen Auto kaputt. Doch die Blondine fängt jetzt richtig an zu lachen. Nun wird der LKW-Fahrer richtig sauer und schüttet eine Dose Cola in den Tank vom Blondinen Auto. Jetzt hat die Blondine einen richtigen Lachkrampf. Weil dem LKW-Fahrer keine Gemeinheit mehr einfällt schreit er die Blondine an: „Man, was ist denn so Lustig?“ Kichert die Blondine: „Immer wenn du nicht geguckt hast bin ich aus dem Kreis gesprungen!“







Zwei Frauen gehen saufen.

Auf dem Weg nach Hause müssen sie mal,

aber weit und breit ist kein WC zu sehen.



Nur ein Friedhof.



Sie gehen hinter einen Grabstein, haben

aber nichts zum abwischen dabei.



Die 1. wischt sich mit ihrem Slip ab und

wirft ihn weg.



Die 2. nimmt eine Kranzschleife.



Tags drauf treffen sich die Ehemänner.



"So geht's nicht weiter.



Meine Frau kam

besoffen und ohne Höschen heim!",

beklagt sich der eine.



Darauf der andere: "Das ist nichts.

Meine kam auch besoffen heim und zwischen

den Arschbacken

hatte sie ein Band mit der Aufschrift:

Wir werden dich nie vergessen,

deine Freunde von der Feuerwehr.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. April 2012)

Frauen sind wie Webserver: 

400    Bad Request - Frage ohne Blumenstrauss
401    Unauthorized - verheiratet
402    Payment Required - Abendessen bei Kerzenschein
403    Forbidden - Finger wech da!
404    Not Found - heute Abend mit Freundinnen unterwegs
405    Method Not Allowed - Neee, von hinten is’ nicht…
406    Method Not Acceptable - ….blasen noch weniger!
407    Proxy Auth. Required - muss Mutter fragen
408    Request Timeout - Weisst Du, wie lange Du nicht mehr angerufen hast?
409    Conflict - Wer war die da?
410    Document Removed - will Scheidung
411    Length Required - Was, DAS soll ein “grosses Teil” sein?
412    Precondition Failed - Wie, Du hast keine Kondome?
413    Request Entity Too Large - DAS passt da aber nicht hinein!
415    Unsupported Media Type - Nö, zu viert macht keinen Spass.
500    Internal Server Error - hab meine Tage
501    Not Implemented - hab ich noch nie gemacht
502    Bad Gateway - DAS IST DAS FALSCHE LOCH!!
503    Service Unavailable - Migräne
504    Gateway Timeout - War’s das schon?


----------



## jaytech (5. April 2012)

Oh man echt nen paar coole Witze dabei!

Ich versuchs auch mal:

Ein BLinder geht in ein Restaurant und setzt sich an einen Tisch. Da kommt der Kellner: "Guten Tag, wie darf ich Ihnen helfen? Soll ich ihnen die Karte vorlesen?" "Nein", antwortet der Blinde,"geben sie mir eine Gabel von der schon ein Gast vor mir gegessen hat!" Der Kellner wundert sich, holt aber eine gebrauchte Gabel aus der Küche. Der Blinde probiert: "Mhm, Frikadellen mit Erbsen und Kartoffeln, das möchte ich auch!" Der Kellner war verblüfft, genau das hatte der Gast zuvor gegessen. Eine Woche später, kommt der Blinde wieder ins Restaurant, der Kellner erkennt ihn und fragt ob der Blinde wieder eine benutzte Gabel haben möchte, dieser bejaht. "Mhm...Maultaschen, lecker, das will ich auch!" Eine weitere Woche vergeht und der Blinde kommt wieder und wieder verlangt er, beim gleichen Kellner, eine benutzte Gabel. Der Kellner geht wieder zur Küche und sagt zur Köchin: "Hey Nicole, da draußen sitzt zum dritten mal ein Blinder, der anhand einer benutzten Gabel, schmecken kann, was vorher davon gegessen wurde, das kann nicht sein, der verarscht mich. Aber pass auf, dem werd ich's zeigen, komm zieh die Gabel mal durch dein Höschen!" Gesagt, getan. Der Kellner kehrt zum Blinden zurück, dieser probiert:".....mhmm...mhmm....ACH! Nicole arbeitet hier!?"

Ich hoffe der kam, jetzt auch einigermaßen rüber!


----------



## EnergyCross (5. April 2012)

jaytech schrieb:


> Oh man echt nen paar coole Witze dabei!
> 
> Ich versuchs auch mal:
> 
> ...


 

der is echt gut


----------



## Pagz (5. April 2012)

Kommt Ihr Kind auch immer mit Speiseresten aus der Spülmaschine?


----------



## Yellowbear (6. April 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr Kind auch immer mit Speiseresten aus der Spülmaschine?



Kenn ich, leidliches Problem 

(Wer die aktuelle Folge vom play3-Podcast gehört hat, wird den schon kennen  )

Karlheinz hat Lust auf Oralsex und geht ins Bordell. Am Empfang wird er zu Gerda im ersten Stock geschickt: "Hallo Gerda, ich hätte gern Oralsex. Kannst du das überhaupt?" 
Gerda geht mit ihm zum Fenster und sagt: "Siehste da unten im Hof den Ferrari stehen? Das ist meiner, nur verdient durch Oralsex!" Karlheinz ist begeistert und es geht gleich mächtig zur Sache.
Zwei Tage später hat er Lust auf Analsex und kommt wieder zu Gerda: "Hallo Gerda, ich hätte gern Analsex. Kannst du das überhaupt?"
Gerda führt ihn wieder zum Fenster: "Siehst du da im Hafen die 30m Jacht liegen? Die ist meine, nur verdient durch Analsex." Karlheinz ist wieder begeistert und es geht gleich zu Sache.
Wiederrum zwei Tage später hätte er gerne normalen Sex und geht wieder zu Gerda: "Hallo Gerda, ich hätte gerne normalen Sex, kannst du das auch?"
Wieder wird er zum Fenster geführt: "Siehst du da am Horizont das 25-stöckige Hochhaus? Das könnte meins sein, wenn ich ne' Muschi hätte".


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2012)

Gut das wir nach 23 Uhr haben. Böser witz.


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. April 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Kenn ich, leidliches Problem
> 
> (Wer die aktuelle Folge vom play3-Podcast gehört hat, wird den schon kennen  )
> 
> ...


 

der ist echt böse


----------



## Placebo (8. April 2012)

Wer zu Ostern mit den Eiern spielt, hat an Weihnachten die Bescherung.


----------



## Sobaba21 (8. April 2012)

Heute gehen die Schlam*en wieder auf Eiersuche!


----------



## Pagz (8. April 2012)

Nur auf Englisch gut:
"Why did my grandfather cross the road? 

To occupy France."


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2012)

Zu logisch für mich.


----------



## Pagz (8. April 2012)

Ist wohl auch nur lustig, wenn man die ganzen "Why did the chicken cross the road?" etc. -Witze kennt


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2012)

Noch nie gehört.  

Naja, b2t.^^


----------



## illousion (8. April 2012)

1. Steht ein pole an der Kasse.   

2. Stehn Putin Obama und Merkel an der Nordsee.

Sagt Putin: "wir können u-boote bauen, die bis zu eine ganze Woche unter Wasser bleiben können."

Sagt Obama: "wir bauen u-boote die blieben 3 Wochen unzer Wasser!"

Guckt Merkel beschämt zu Boden...
Auf einmal taucht ein u-boot auf, einer steigt aus, salutiert und sagt: "heil Hitler, wir brauchen Diesel!"



Ich liebe den einfach


----------



## EnergyCross (9. April 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch nur lustig, wenn man die ganzen "Why did the chicken cross the road?" etc. -Witze kennt


 
nadann raus damit


----------



## Festplatte (9. April 2012)

illousion schrieb:


> 1. Steht ein pole an der Kasse.
> 
> 2. Stehn Putin Obama und Merkel an der Nordsee.
> 
> ...


 
Genial!  Was geht den Opfern von Chuck Norris als letztes durch den Kopf? - Sein Fuß!


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Warum haben französische Panzer Rückspiegel? Damit sie auch mal die Front sehen 

Was steht bei dem Verkauf einer französischen Waffe bei Ebay in der Beschreibung? Nie benutzt, nur einmal fallen gelassen


----------



## Pagz (18. April 2012)

Für alle, die noch Single sind, meine Top 3 Flirtsprüche (Funktionieren wircklich, probierts aus!)
Nummer 3:


Spoiler



You look like an angel that fell from heaven and hit its face on the pavement



Nummer 2:



Spoiler



Does this rag smell like Chloroform to you?



Nummer 1:



Spoiler



Get in the Van!



Sorry, die gehen leider nur auf Englisch, auch wenn das hier ein deutsches Forum ist


----------



## hempsmoker (19. April 2012)

Sehr nett, vor allem der 2.


----------



## Hideout (19. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was steht bei dem Verkauf einer französischen Waffe bei Ebay in der Beschreibung? Nie benutzt, nur einmal fallen gelassen


Kenn ich noch so: "Verkaufe französische Flinte, kaum benutzt nur einmal ins Korn geworfen."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2012)

Sitzen ein Leutnant und ein Gefreiter nebeneinander beim Friseur. 
Der Leutnant wird nach beendetem Haarschnitt – gefragt : Haarwasser, der Herr ? 
Er antwortet : Nee, nee, lassen se das mal, wenn ich so dufte, denkt meine Frau, ich war im Puff. 
Sagt der Gefreite : Mir können Sie ruhig Haarwasser drauf tun, meine Frau weiß nicht, wie es im Puff riecht.


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2012)

Letztens beim Roast of David Hasselhoff...



> Wenn man euch beide in einen Raum sperrt, und eine Bombe drauf schmeißt, was denkt ihr hat die Menscheit dann verloren?
> 
> Ganz genau! Eine Bombe!


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2012)

Ein kleines Mädchen hat zu Weihnachten ein BMX bekommen und fährt ganz begeistert damit durch den Wald. Ihr kommt ein Polizist auf einem Pferd entgegen, er fragt sie ob sie das BMX zu Weihnachten bekommen habe. Die Frage bejaht sie lächelnd, jedoch müssen Polizist ihr ein Ticket schreiben wegen fehlender Rücklichter. Die kleine ist traurig und fragt dem Polizisten, haben sie ihr Pferd auch vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen? Er antwortete mit ja. Daraufhin sagt das Mädchen, dann sagen sie dem Weihnachtsmann nächstes mal das Arschloch solle hinten und nicht darauf sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. April 2012)

Für Optimisten ist das Glas halbvoll, für Pessimisten ist das Glas halbleer und für mich ist da noch Platz für Wodka!


----------



## Rico-3000 (20. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Warum haben französische Panzer Rückspiegel? Damit sie auch mal die Front sehen
> 
> Was steht bei dem Verkauf einer französischen Waffe bei Ebay in der Beschreibung? Nie benutzt, nur einmal fallen gelassen


 
ja... sehr geil... nur einmal fallen gelassen...

In Deutschland ist ein Autofahrer auf der Autobahn in einem Stau stecken  geblieben. Plötzlich klopft jemand an das Seitenfenster. Er lässt die  Scheibe runter und fragt: "Was ist los?" Darauf der Passant mit ernster  und erregter Stimme: "Terroristen haben die Holländische Fussball  Nationalmannschaft entführt. Sie  verlangen 10 Mio Euro Lösegeld, ansonsten wollen sie sie mit Benzin  übergiessen und verbrennen." "Aha", erwidert der Autofahrer. "Verstehen  Sie", wiederholt der Passant, "wir gehen nun von Auto zu Auto um zu  sammeln." Da fragt der Fahrer: "Und wieviel geben die Leute so im  Durchschnitt ?!" Etwa 5 Liter....


----------



## TFTP100 (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. April 2012)

Warum sind Polnische Kreisverkehre so groß?



Spoiler



- Damit man auch mit Lenkradschloss drüberkommt



Was ist groß, hat 6 löcher,vier beine, grüne kurze Haare und wenns vom Baum fällt bist du Tot ? 



Spoiler



- Ein Billardtisch



Sparwitz


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2012)

Was passiert, wenn man 5 Emos in ein Zimmer sperrt? 


Einer stirbt, weil er keine Ecke zum Heulen findet..


----------



## Rico-3000 (24. April 2012)

was ist klein grün und hat drei ecken??? 


 Ein kleines grünes dreieck...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. April 2012)

Sagtmal bin ich bescheuert?? Ich hab Tinitus im Auge -> Ich seh nur Pfeifen


----------



## hempsmoker (27. April 2012)

Hehe. Sehr gut. Den muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. April 2012)

Viagra Light -> Die Pille für den Ständer zwischen druch^^


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. April 2012)

*Eine  Blondine geht in die Tankstelle und fragt, ob sie ein Stück Draht haben  kann, um ihr Auto aufzuschließen, da sie den Schlüssel im Auto hat. 
 Der Verkäufer gibt ihr das Verlangte.

 10 Minuten später kommt ein Mann herein, der sich vor Lachen nicht mehr einkriegt. 
 Als der Verkäufer ihn nach dem Grund fragt, sagt er: "Da draußen steht  ein Blondine an ihrem Auto und versucht die Tür aufzubrechen."

 "Was ist denn daran so lustig?", unterbricht ihn der Verkäufer.

 "Eine andere Blondine sitzt im Auto und dirigiert den Draht!"*

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Was sagt man zu einer blondine ohne arme und ohne beine?????


Geile Titten...*


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. April 2012)

Was ist groß, hat 6 löcher,vier beine, grüne kurze Haare und wenns vom Baum fällt bist du Tot ? 



Spoiler



- Ein Billardtisch



Sparwitz [/QUOTE]

Alter der ist so flach, den kann man Faxen... ))


----------



## Abufaso (30. April 2012)

War der schon?

 Sohn streitet mit seinen Eltern:
- Ich habe es satt mit euch zu wohnen!
Ich möchte Romantik, Freiheit, Alkohol und Weiber!
So ich gehe, und versucht mich ja nicht aufzuhalten! Der Sohn geht entschlossen Richtung Tür. 
Der Vater holt ihn ein.
Papa, ich hab doch gesagt, Nicht Aufhalten!
Mein Sohn, ich will dich nicht aufhalten. Ich komm mit!

 


 Seit 3 Jahren trage ich eine kleine Pistole zum selbstschutz mit mir rum. Sie rette mir tatsächlich das Leben! 
Ich war letztes Wochende mit meiner Freundin zusammen im Wald pilzesuchen, als uns plötzlich ein Bär angriff! Wir haben anscheinend seinen Nachwuchs bedroht... und dann das...
Ich ging alle Szenarien im Kopf durch, bis ich wusste wie ich die Situation löse mit nur einem schuss!
Ich schoss also meiner Freundin ins Bein und flüchtete Hals über Kopf!



 "Solang man den Teppich noch sieht, muss hier nicht gesaugt werden!"
"Schatz, unsere Wohnung hat Fliesen!"


----------



## pibels94 (30. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> War der schon?
> 
> Sohn streitet mit seinen Eltern:
> - Ich habe es satt mit euch zu wohnen!
> ...



alle 3 weltklasse


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. April 2012)

Du wirst gefangen genommen es ist stromausfall entweder töten die dich mit einen messer oder Elektrostuhl was nimmste.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. April 2012)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst gefangen genommen es ist stromausfall entweder töten die dich mit einen messer oder Elektrostuhl was nimmste.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neiiiinnn bitte hör auf


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Unter welchen Umständen macht eine Frau ihren Mann zum Millionär? 


Er war vorher Milliardär


----------



## Rico-3000 (3. Mai 2012)

*Ein  Mann möchte morgens das Haus verlassen, um zur Arbeit zu fahren. An der  Haustür angekommen, klingelt plötzlich das Telefon, am Apparat ist ein  Mitarbeiter der Lottogesellschaft: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben  3,5 Millionen Euro gewonnen!".
 Sofort macht sich der Mann auf den  Weg zum Büro, um endlich seinem Chef mal ordentlich die Meinung zu sagen  und zu kündigen. Im Büro angekommen, klingelt das Telefon, am Apparat ist sein Chef: "Kommen Sie bitte sofort bei mir vorbei, ich habe etwas wichtiges mitzuteilen."
 Der Chef lässt den Mann erst gar nicht zu Wort kommen und eröffnet das  Gespräch mit: "Leider bin ich gezwungen, Ihre Abteilung sofort zu  schließen. Sie sind also arbeitslos. Gleichzeitig bin ich bereit, Ihnen  eine Abfindung in Höhe von fünfhunderttausend Euro zu zahlen." 
  Grinsend verlässt der Mann das Büro und fährt nach Hause. Dort  angekommen findet er seine Frau an der Decke baumelnd vor.  Offensichtlich hat sie sich erhängt. Langsam geht der Mann auf diese zu,  tätschelt ihr Schulter und murmelt: "Wenn´s läuft, dann läuft´s!"*


----------



## der Türke (3. Mai 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> *Ein  Mann möchte morgens das Haus verlassen, um zur Arbeit zu fahren. An der  Haustür angekommen, klingelt plötzlich das Telefon, am Apparat ist ein  Mitarbeiter der Lottogesellschaft: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben  3,5 Millionen Euro gewonnen!".
> Sofort macht sich der Mann auf den  Weg zum Büro, um endlich seinem Chef mal ordentlich die Meinung zu sagen  und zu kündigen. Im Büro angekommen, klingelt das Telefon, am Apparat ist sein Chef: "Kommen Sie bitte sofort bei mir vorbei, ich habe etwas wichtiges mitzuteilen."
> Der Chef lässt den Mann erst gar nicht zu Wort kommen und eröffnet das  Gespräch mit: "Leider bin ich gezwungen, Ihre Abteilung sofort zu  schließen. Sie sind also arbeitslos. Gleichzeitig bin ich bereit, Ihnen  eine Abfindung in Höhe von fünfhunderttausend Euro zu zahlen."
> Grinsend verlässt der Mann das Büro und fährt nach Hause. Dort  angekommen findet er seine Frau an der Decke baumelnd vor.  Offensichtlich hat sie sich erhängt. Langsam geht der Mann auf diese zu,  tätschelt ihr Schulter und murmelt: "Wenn´s läuft, dann läuft´s!"*




Das ist ja mal echt ekelhaft.


----------



## Yellowbear (3. Mai 2012)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt ekelhaft.


 
Inwiefern? Schwarzer Humor eben...


----------



## TFTP100 (3. Mai 2012)

Is doch gut gelaufen?


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Is doch gut gelaufen?


 
Joa, man kann sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Mai 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Joa, man kann sich nicht beschweren.


 Sehe ich genauso! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. Mai 2012)

auf der welt gibt es einen ganz besonderen ort...

ein blinder geht dort hinein, kommt an der anderen seite wieder raus und kann wieder sehen

ein mann mit einem holzbein geht auch rein, kommt auf der anderen seite wieder raus und hat wieder 2 gesunde beine

ein mann in einem rollstuhl geht ebenfalls hinein, kommt auf der anderen seite wieder raus und...

...hat eine neue bereifung


----------



## Rico-3000 (4. Mai 2012)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt ekelhaft.


 
nu hab dich nicht so mädchenhaft...  ist doch nur ein witz...


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2012)

Diese verflixte App! Doppelpost ...


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2012)

Aus How i met your mother:

Mit wem hast du geschlafen?

Äh ... öhm ... es war Bill ... Bill Pepper!

Oh, ist ja interessant, hier liegt die Rechnung (Bill) und dort der Pfeffer (Pepper). Hattest du vielleicht sogar einen Dreier mit Bill Pepper und ... FRED GABEL? (Hält Gabel in die Luft)


----------



## Rico-3000 (7. Mai 2012)

löschen


----------



## Rico-3000 (7. Mai 2012)

Ein Blinder kommt aus Versehen in eine Lesben-Bar.
 Er findet seinen Weg zu einem Barhocker und bestellt einen Drink.
 Nachdem er eine Weile sitzt, fragt er ...den Barkeeper: "He, willst du einen Blondinenwitz hören?" 
 In der Bar wird's absolut totenstill und mit tiefer Stimme sagt seine Nachbarin:
 "Bevor Sie den Witz er...zählen, ist es nur fair - weil Sie blind sind - dass Sie 5 Dinge wissen sollten:
 1. Die Barfrau ist eine Blondine.
 2. Der Rausschmeißer ist eine Blondine.
 3. Ich bin eine 1,80 große, 120 kg schwere, blonde Frau, mit dem schwarzen Gürtel in Karate.
 4. Die Frau neben mir ist blond und ist professionelle Gewichtheberin.
 5. Die Frau zu Ihrer Rechten ist blond und ist professionelle Ringkämpferin.
 Nun denken Sie ernsthaft nach, mein Herr.
 Wollen Sie immer noch diesen Blondinenwitz erzählen?"
 Der blinde Mann denkt eine Sekunde nach, schüttelt seinen Kopf und sagt: 
 "Neeee;... nicht wenn ich ihn 5 mal erklären muss....... "


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2012)

Der ist ja richtig geil! Danke, guter Start in den Tag.


----------



## Rico-3000 (7. Mai 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der ist ja richtig geil! Danke, guter Start in den Tag.


 
Gerne doch...


----------



## Placebo (7. Mai 2012)

Ein Patient denkt nach, was er denn noch mal genau hatte. "Wars Hummer? Nee, glaub' net... Languste? Muschel?"
Der Arzt hilft ihm auf die Sprünge: "Krebs wars, Krebs"

___

Zwei Angler sitzen gemütlich an einem See und beobachten in einiger Entfernung einen Windsurfer.
Plötzlich geht dieser unter und taucht nicht wieder auf. Die Angler beschließen, zu handeln und stürzen sich ins Wasser. Nach einer kurzen Zeit haben sie den Surfer gefunden und ziehen ihn an Land.

"Du, der Atmet nicht mehr"
_"Los, wir müssen ihn retten! Du machst Herzdruckmassage, ich Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung."_ 

Sie machen sich ans Werk - aber nicht lange, da sagt der eine Angler:

_"Ich kann nicht mehr, der hat so einen Mundgeruch... können wir mal tauschen?"_
"Klar, tauschen wir."

Es dauert nicht lange, dann gibt auch der andere Angler auf und bemerkt:

"Ich glaub, wir haben den Falschen... der hat noch die Schlittschuhe an!"


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Mai 2012)

Oh nee oder?


----------



## pibels94 (8. Mai 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ein Patient denkt nach, was er denn noch mal genau hatte. "Wars Hummer? Nee, glaub' net... Languste? Muschel?"
> Der Arzt hilft ihm auf die Sprünge: "Krebs wars, Krebs"
> 
> ___
> ...



beim besten Willen, ich verstehe ihn nicht -.-


----------



## Muetze (8. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> beim besten Willen, ich verstehe ihn nicht -.-


 
die retten im Sommer nen eingebrochenen Schlittschuhläufer der schon schön vor sich hingammelt statt den surfer, was kann man daran ned kapieren?^^


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2012)

Betrunkener kommt zum Fotographen:

Betrunkener: "Können sie bitte ein Gruppenfoto von mir machen?"

Fotograph: "Selbstverständlich der Herr,komme sofort,stellen sie sich doch schonmal im Halbkreis auf."


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Betrunkener kommt zum Fotographen:
> 
> Betrunkener: "Können sie bitte ein Gruppenfoto von mir machen?"
> 
> Fotograph: "Selbstverständlich der Herr,komme sofort,stellen sie sich doch schonmal im Halbkreis auf."



LOL!  


Neulich bei sms von gestern nacht

                                            09:17        
         Oh man,ich liebe ihn. er ist so sexy.

10:12        
         er ist zu alt für dich. er könnte dein vater sein und  so wie ich deine mutter kenn ists er wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## pibels94 (8. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> die retten im Sommer nen eingebrochenen Schlittschuhläufer der schon schön vor sich hingammelt statt den surfer, was kann man daran ned kapieren?^^



der war so dumm, den konnte ich einfach nicht verstehen


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Neulich bei sms von gestern nacht
> ...


----------



## Rico-3000 (8. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Neulich bei sms von gestern nacht
> ...




wie Geil.... danke.....


----------



## Muetze (8. Mai 2012)

> Bill Gates, Andrew Grove von Intel und Jerry Sanders von AMD sitzen in  einer Konferenz.
> Plötzlich entschuldigt sich Bill Gates und fängt an,  mit seiner Armbanduhr zu reden.
> Grove und Sanders schauen sich verblüfft  an. 'Das ist die Telefonfunktion von Microsoft at Work, kommt mit  Windows 96', erläutert Gates.
> Fünf Minuten später unterbricht Andy Grove  die Konferenz - 'Sorry' ein Anruf' -, um dann halblaut vor sich hin zu  brabbeln.
> ...


Hat aber schon nen echten Bart! Fragwürdiger ist hier eher der:



> Pentium: Nun kann man endlich die Frage beantworten, warum Intel den  neuen Chip nach '286', '386' und '486' nicht '586' genannt hat.
> Die  Antwort: Die Ingenieure addierten 100 zu 486 und erhielten als Ergebnis  585,9942531452...


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2012)

Aber ich mußte Grinsen


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den auch ganz nett.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

ist zwar mehr ne weisheit, aber ich finds trotzdem gut:

ein pessimist ist ein gut aufgeklärter optimist


----------



## Muetze (9. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Pentium: Nun kann man endlich die Frage beantworten, warum Intel den   neuen Chip nach '286', '386' und '486' nicht '586' genannt hat.
> Die  Antwort: Die Ingenieure addierten 100 zu 486 und erhielten als Ergebnis  585,9942531452...


 
hab ewig gebraucht um den zu kapieren, aber der Pentium 1 hatte ja nen Rechenfehler


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2012)

Ein Penner geht in ein Autohaus und möchte die neue Mercedes S Klasse.

Der Verkäufer sieht den Penner verächtlich an von oben bis unten und sagt: "der kostet 90000€ und keinen Cent weniger!"

Der Penner sagt: "Ja weiss ich hier ist die Knete"

Er hält dem Verkäufer eine Plastiktüte mit Geld unter die Nase.

Der Verkäufer ist total verblüfft und kann es gar nicht fassen.

Verkäufer zählt nach,als er fertig ist grinst er und sagt: "das sind nur 89999€"

Penner: "Oh moment ich komme wieder"

Penner sucht seinen Pennbruder am Kiosk um die Ecke auf und sagt: "Erwin,haste mal n Euro?

Penner Erwin: "Was willste mit nem Euro"

Penner: "Mir nen Mercedes kaufen"

Penner Erwin: "Oh fein, Mensch hier haste zwei,bring mir auch einen mit!"


----------



## Rico-3000 (9. Mai 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> hab ewig gebraucht um den zu kapieren, aber der Pentium 1 hatte ja nen Rechenfehler


 

 stimmt ja... jetzt habe ich ihn auch geschnallt...


----------



## Rico-3000 (9. Mai 2012)

Ein Betrunkener torkelt aus einer Kneipe auf den Parkplatz und tastet bei den Autos auf den Dächern herum. 
 Das sieht ein Passant und fragt ihn, was er denn da mache.

 "Isssch sssuche mein Auuutoo!"

  "Guter Mann, so werden Sie ihr Auto nie finden! Erstens erkennt man  dadurch weder die Marke noch die Farbe und das Kennzeichen können Sie so  auch nicht lesen!"

 "D-Das macht nichtss! D-Da mmusss irgenwwoo ein Blaulicht drauf sein!"


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Ein Betrunkener torkelt aus einer Kneipe auf den Parkplatz und tastet bei den Autos auf den Dächern herum.
> Das sieht ein Passant und fragt ihn, was er denn da mache.
> 
> "Isssch sssuche mein Auuutoo!"
> ...





Mann kommt zum Frisör und will sich die Haare scheiden lassen:
Mann: "Bitte einmal Rasieren und Haare schneiden"
Frisörmeister sagt: "Tag der Herr, machst ihnen was aus wenn mein Lehrling ihnen die Haare schneidet? Bin gerade beschäftigt mit einer Hochsteckfrisur"
Mann: "Kein Problem."
Lehrling geht ans Werk und schneidet dem Mann nach kurzer Zeit in die Wange beim Rasieren.
Mann schreit auf und hält sich die Wange.
Frisörmeister zu Lehrling: "Du Vollidiot pass doch auf!"
Er holt aus zu einer Ohrfeige aus aber der Lehrling duckt sich.Meister trifft den Kunden.Es ist im peinlich und er entschuldigt sich tausendfach.
Lehrling macht weiter.
Während des Haarschnitts schneidet er dem Mann ins linke Ohr.
Der Mann schreit wie am spiess und schimpft und jammert wie verrückt.
Der Meister kommt
Wieder setzt es Ärger für den Lehrling und erneut soll eine Ohrfeige folgen.
Lehrling duckt sich,Meister trifft den Mann.Das gleiche Spiel,er entschuldigt sich tausend mal und versichert ihm das die Rasur und der Haarschnitt aufs Haus gehen.
Lehrling macht weiter und ist fast fertig als er dem Mann das linke Ohr ab schneidet:
Der Mann brüllt vor Schmerzen und vor Panik,er windet sich in seinem Stuhl und jammert und heult.
Lehrling: "Mensch hör mit dem Theater auf,halt den Mund und pack das Ohr in die Tasche, wenn der alte das mitkriegt schlägt der dich kaputt!"


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Mai 2012)

Stehen zwei Nutten auf dem Berg und schauen auf die Stadt.
Sagt die eine: "Mainz ist schon n echtes Drecksloch"
Sagt die andere: "Meins auch!"

ich hoffe, den hat nicht schon jemand gebracht


----------



## Lotz24 (10. Mai 2012)

Der Metzger zu seiner Frau: "In den Darm oder in die Büchse?"


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> Stehen zwei Nutten auf dem Berg und schauen auf die Stadt.
> Sagt die eine: "Mainz ist schon n echtes Drecksloch"
> Sagt die andere: "Meins auch!"



 

Frauen an den Herd, Emanzen in den Herd 


-schatz, ich will die Scheidung.
-ich will Kekse
-das ist alles was dir dazu einfällt??
-und ein glas Milch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2012)

Fragt die eine Nutte die andere: "Sag mal: rauchst du auch immer danach?"
"Hab noch nie drauf geachtet!"


----------



## ACDSee (10. Mai 2012)

Sitzen zwei U-Boote im Keller und stricken Heizöl. Kommt ein Besen vorbei, läuft die linke Wand hoch, an der Decke entlang und die rechte Wand wieder runter. Da sagt das eine U-Boot zum anderen: "Hast du das gesehen?", darauf das andere: "Ja, der grüßt nie."


----------



## Rico-3000 (11. Mai 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Sitzen zwei U-Boote im Keller und stricken Heizöl. Kommt ein Besen vorbei, läuft die linke Wand hoch, an der Decke entlang und die rechte Wand wieder runter. Da sagt das eine U-Boot zum anderen: "Hast du das gesehen?", darauf das andere: "Ja, der grüßt nie."


 
herlich blöde das teil...   

habe auch noch so einen... 

was ist rot und schlecht für die zähne???



Spoiler



ein backstein... XDDD




was ist geschwindigket im bett???




Spoiler



wenn es im schlafzimmer hinterher nach verbrantem gummi riecht... XDDD


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

@ ACDSee & Rico-3000

Die sind ja der Hammer!  



Was hört man, wenn man sich ein Döner ans Ohr hält?
Das Schweigen der Lämmer.  

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen gepaart und verpaart?
Gepard ist ein Tier! 


  Stehen zwei Elefanten auf der Brücke!! Auf einmal stürzt der eine in die Tiefe....2000 m und: platsch! 
Naja, der Elefant ist tot...Sagt der andere: "Ha, kann mir nicht passieren... mein Vater hat ne Pommesbude."


----------



## ACDSee (11. Mai 2012)

Sitzt ein Eigelb vorm Spiegel und kämmt sich.
Kommt ein Fisch vorbei und fragt: "Kann ich mal deinen Kamm haben?"
Sagt das Eigelb: "Ne, du hast Schuppen!"


Ameisen findet man nicht in Kirchen.
Ameisen sind Insekten!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

> Ameisen findet man nicht in Kirchen.
> Ameisen sind Insekten!



Ich fall vom Stuhl!  


LOL!

23:14 Uhr
Das Leben ist ein beschissenes Spiel

23:20 Uhr
Schön, dass es diemal nicht um meine Mutter geht!

23:26 Uhr
... und deine Mutter ist der Endgegner!


----------



## ACDSee (11. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich habe ein Thema gefunden, in dem ich mein komplettes sinnloses Wissen an andere Interessierte weitergeben kann...



> Neulich im Adventskranz:
> Die kleine Kerze fragt ihre große Schwester: "Sag mal, ist der Wind gefährlich?"
> Darauf die große Schwester-Kerze: "Davon kannst du ausgehen."





> Gehen eine Null und eine Acht durch die Wüste.
> Sagt die Null zur Acht: "Warum hast du denn einen Gürtel um? Ist doch so warm hier."





> Stehen zwei Idioten an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle.
> A: "Hey mit welcher Linie fährst du?"
> B: "Mit der 1, und du?"
> A: "Mit der 2"
> B: "Schau mal, eine 12, da können wir beide mitfahren."





> Jesus ging übers Wasser, Chuck Norres schwamm durchs Land.





> Was ist der Unterschied vom Stein?
> Je schwerer, desto plums.





> Was ist der Unterschied vom Krokodil?
> Je grüner, desto schwimmt es.





> Wenn es nachts kälter ist als draußen, warum ist es denn zu Fuß weiter als über'n Berg? Ach egal, ich ess eh lieber zuhause als Kartoffelbrei.





> Steht ein Pilz im Wald, kommt ein Reh und trinkt es aus.





> Weißt du, was der Hammer ist?
> - Ein Werkzeug.


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

der unterschied vom Wasserfall ?...... je höher desto platsch


----------



## Asus4ever (11. Mai 2012)

Leicht rassistisch, aber egal 

...warum fährt ein Pole nie im Kreisverkehr?
Die Lenkradsperre ist eingerastet 

Und: morgens halb zehn in Polen: wo ist mein Knoppers?


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Mai 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> morgens halb zehn in Polen: wo ist mein Knoppers?


 
 So geil!


----------



## Asus4ever (11. Mai 2012)

Es gibt so unglaublich viele gute Polenwitze 

...wirbt ein polnischer Hotelbesitzer: "machen sie Urlaub bei uns in Polen, ihr Auto ist schon hier!"

Oder: ...was kriegt ein Pole zu Weihnachten?
Ein Nummernschild.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Mai 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Es gibt so unglaublich viele gute Polenwitze



stimmt.

Woran erkannt man, das Polen im Weltall waren?
- Am großen Wagen fehlen die Räder.

Warum ist bei polnischen Autos das Zündschloss in der Mittelkonsole?
 - damit beim Lenken nicht der Schraubendreher abbricht.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2012)

Warum nimmt ein Russe 3 Autos mit wenn er nach Deutschland kommt?
Weil er durch Polen muss


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich glaube ich schon mal gepostet, passt jetzt aber. 

Geht ein Deutscher um die Ecke, ist der Deutsche weg.
Geht ein Franzose um die Ecke, ist der Franzose weg.
Geht ein Pole um die Ecke, ist die Ecke weg.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

Jetzt kommts:



Spoiler



Deine Mudda ist Endgegner bei God of War


----------



## Asus4ever (11. Mai 2012)

Ach komm, deine Mudda wirft Vögel aus dem Fenster, um sie zu töten.

...deine Mudda ist dein Vater und dein Stammbaum ist ein Kreis.

...wenn du deinen Vater fragst, was eine Transe ist, sagt der bloß:"frag deine Mudda, der weiß das." 

...deine Mudda heißt Horst und ist Kraftfahrer.

...deine Mudda setzt sich mit kleinen Kindern auf Dreiräder und ruft:"Transformers, transformiert euch!"

...deine Mudda wirft deinen Hamster aus dem Fenster und ruft:"Pikachu, ich wähle dich!" 

Das wär's erstmal!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2012)

Hier noch ein paar:



-Was macht ein Ostfriese bei  Ebbe? 
Er verkauft Bauland an Japaner...


-Wie machen Ostfriesen ihre Milch warm? – Sie zünden ihre Kühe an!


-Warum nehmen ostfriesische Seeleute immer ein Messer mit auf See? – Damit sie besser in See stechen können.


-Wie lautet die kürzeste EDV-Lüge?  Es 
funktioniert...


-Was haben Offiziere und ein Gewitter gemeinsam?
Wenn sie sich verziehen kann es noch ein schöner Tag werden!


-Was ist ein Cowboy ohne Pferd? – Ein Sattelschlepper!


-Was ist gelb und schießt um die Ecke? – Eine Banone.


-Warum gibt es keine Ameisen in der Kirche? – Weil sie In-Sekten sind.


----------



## Festplatte (11. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Diese verflixte App! Doppelpost ...



Bei dem kleinen Pfeil, kannst du bearbeiten!


----------



## ACDSee (11. Mai 2012)

Edit:



Spoiler



Deine mudda macht passfotos mit Google earth.
Deine mudda ist so fett, wenn 2012 die Welt untergeht können wir auf ihr weiterleben.


----------



## Rico-3000 (12. Mai 2012)

moin leute... lasst doch bitte diese wirklich dummen "deine mudda witze" die sind einfach nur geschmacklos und in diesem bereich von vielen usern nicht gerne gesehen... mich eingeschlossen...


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Mai 2012)

A OK...

"dieses Jahr brauchen wir nicht ans Meer fahren" erzählt der Vater der Nachbarin "die Rechnungen überfluten uns und in der Kasse herrscht Ebbe."


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2012)

Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller.Sagt das eine: "Oh verdammt,da kommt ein Erdbeben die Treppe runter" sagt das andere:"Na und,ich habe nen Erdbeerjoghurt in der Tasche."


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Mai 2012)

Ein kleiner Mann sitzt traurig in der Kneipe, vor sich ein Bier. 
Kommt ein richtiger Kerl, haut dem Kleinen auf die Schulter und trinkt dessen Bier aus. Der Kleine fängt an zu weinen.
Der Große: "Nun hab' dich nicht so, du memmiges Weichei! Flennen wegen einem Bier!" 
Der Kleine: "Na, dann pass mal auf. Heute früh hat mich meine Frau verlassen, Konto abgeräumt, Haus leer. Danach habe ich meinen Job verloren! Ich wollte nicht mehr leben. 
Legte ich mich auf's Gleis... Umleitung! 
Wollte mich aufhängen... Strick gerissen! 
Wollte mich erschießen ... Revolver klemmt! 
Und nun kaufe ich vom letzten Geld ein Bier, kippe Gift rein und du säufst es mir weg!"


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Mann sitzt traurig in der Kneipe, vor sich ein Bier.
> Kommt ein richtiger Kerl, haut dem Kleinen auf die Schulter und trinkt dessen Bier aus. Der Kleine fängt an zu weinen.
> Der Große: "Nun hab' dich nicht so, du memmiges Weichei! Flennen wegen einem Bier!"
> Der Kleine: "Na, dann pass mal auf. Heute früh hat mich meine Frau verlassen, Konto abgeräumt, Haus leer. Danach habe ich meinen Job verloren! Ich wollte nicht mehr leben.
> ...


 
Geil!!!!


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller.Sagt das eine: "Oh verdammt,da kommt ein Erdbeben die Treppe runter" sagt das andere:"Na und,ich habe nen Erdbeerjoghurt in der Tasche."



Hä?


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2012)

Jo ist halt dämlich hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## ACDSee (12. Mai 2012)

Ein Scout des Deutschen Olympischen Spotbundes sieht einen kleinen behindeten Jungen schwimmen.
 Der Junge hat Stummelärmchen und keine Beine, pflügt aber wie ein Wahnsinniger durch das Becken.
 Der Scout ruft sofort seinen Kumpel vom Deutschen  Behindertensportverband an und meint er habe hier ein paralympisches  Winderhind.

 Der DBS-Mann läd den Jungen ins Trainingszentrum ein.
 Als ein Rollstuhlfahrer ohne Beine und mit Stummelärmchen erscheint ist er überrascht.
 DBS-Mann: "Du hast keine Beine und kaum Arme, wie willst du denn schwimmen?"
 Der Junge sagt: "Wirst schon sehen. Schubs mich einfach ins Wasser, dann schwimm ich so schnell ich kann."
 Er schubst ihn ins Becken, nach 3 Sekunden taucht er auf und krault mit  seinen Ohren quer durchs Wasser. Bahn rauf, Bahn runter, 100m fast in  Weltrekordzeit.
 Der DBS-Mann ruft beeindruckt: "Du startest bei den Paralympics."

 Bei den Paralympics das selbe Spiel. 
 Der Betreuer stellt ihn auf den Startblock, der Startschuss ertönt, er schubst den kleinen rein.
 Alle Schwimmen los, nur das Wunderkind taucht nicht auf.
 10 Sekunden vergehen
 20 Sekunden vergehen, es wird still.
 30 Sekunden vergehen, der Betreuer spring hinterher und holt ihn raus.

 Der Junge schnappt nach Luft und schreit ihn an: "Du Schwein! Warum hast mir die Badekappe aufgesetzt!"


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2012)

> ein paralympisches Winderhind.


  wat is dat denn???

Aber der Witz ist geil!!!!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hä?


 
Da musst du nix verstehen  Alleine logisch betrachtet kann das ja schon nicht funktionieren, genauso wie: Sitzen 2 Kühe im Keller und stricken Atombomben, sagt die eine: heute ist Weihnachten, sagt die andere: ich geh nicht hin


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Mai 2012)

Den hab ich jetz schon mehr verstanden


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> moin leute... lasst doch bitte diese wirklich dummen "deine mudda witze" die sind einfach nur geschmacklos und in diesem bereich von vielen usern nicht gerne gesehen... mich eingeschlossen...


 
Der Thread nennt sich "unlogische, *dumme* & lustige witze". Finde den fehler.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread nennt sich "unlogische, dumme & lustige witze". Finde den fehler.



Finde ich auch, und wer das nicht lesen will, sollte den Thread nicht lesen. 

@all: Eure Witze sind genial!


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Mai 2012)

Kommen ein Ossi, ein Schwuler, ein Vietnamese und ein Mann im Rollstuhl in ne Bar. Fragt der Barkeeper:"Was seid denn ihr für ne lustige Truppe?" Sagt der Mann im Rollstuhl: "Wir sind die Bundesregierung"


----------



## the_pierced (12. Mai 2012)

Was haben ne Briefbombe und WC-Papier gemeinsam?



> Wenn´s es zerreisst, sind die Finger im Arsch


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2012)

Was haben Frauen und ne Kettensäge gemeinsam?

Wenn man abrutscht ist der Finger im Arsch.


----------



## kr0 (12. Mai 2012)

Was sind 10 Russen auf einem Baum?

- BLEDer


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2012)

Warum demonstriert PETA gegen Palzmäntel und nicht gegen Lederjacken?

Naja, alte Damen kann man mit weniger Risiko anpöbeln als die Hell's Angels!


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was haben Frauen und ne Kettensäge gemeinsam?
> 
> Wenn man abrutscht ist der Finger im Arsch.



Geil

Eines Tages kommt ein Penner zur Frittenbude und Fragt ob er ne Plastikgabel haben kann.Der Typ in der Pommesbude denkt sich nix und gibt ihm eine.
Zehn Minuten später kommt der nächste Penner und will auch ne Plastikgabel.Pommesbudenmann gibt sie ihm.
Es dauert nicht lang dann kommt wieder ein Penner der wieder um eine Gabe bittet.Auch er bekommt von dem netten Pommesmann ne Gabel.
Als schließlich der vierte Penner in die Bude kommt sagt der Pommesmann:

"Lassen sie mich raten,sie wollen ne Plastikgabel? Wozu braucht ihr alle Gabeln?!"

Penner: "ich brauche keine Gabel,sondern einen Strohhalm"

Pommesmann:"warum brauchen sie denn nen Strohhalm"

Penner:"Na da hinten hat einer hingekotzt und die großen Brocken sind alle weg."


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum demonstriert PETA gegen Palzmäntel und nicht gegen Lederjacken?
> 
> Naja, alte Damen kann man mit weniger Risiko anpöbeln als die Hell's Angels!


 

 Der ist böse!!


----------



## Festplatte (12. Mai 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, deine Mudda wirft Vögel aus dem Fenster, um sie zu töten.
> 
> ...deine Mudda ist dein Vater und dein Stammbaum ist ein Kreis.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## ViP94 (12. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen ein Ossi, ein Schwuler, ein Vietnamese und ein Mann im Rollstuhl in ne Bar. Fragt der Barkeeper:"Was seid denn ihr für ne lustige Truppe?" Sagt der Mann im Rollstuhl: "Wir sind die Bundesregierung"



Da klaut einer meine witze


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Mai 2012)

nee, den kenn ich schon lange


----------



## Yellowbear (12. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Penner:"Na da hinten hat einer hingekotzt und die großen Brocken sind alle weg."



Ihhh!  Guter Witz! 
Ich glaube, wir dürfen nicht auf doppelte Witze achten^^. Kam zwar schon ein paar Mal vor, aber es hat eben nicht jeder Lust, alle vorherigen Posts zu durchsuchen.
Warum kann man eigentlich in diesem Thread kein "Gefällt mir" geben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Unterschiede zwischen Männer- und Frauenfreundschaften:

Sie ist in der Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen und sagt, sie sei bei einer Freundin gewesen. Er ruft 10 ihrer Freundinnen und keine weiß was!

Er ist in der Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen und sagt, er sei bei einem Freund gewesen. Sie ruft 10 seiner Freunde an: 8 bestätigen, dass er da war, 2 dass er immer noch da ist!


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Mai 2012)

Wohin geht ein Wal nach getaner Arbeit?
Ins Wallokal


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Unterschiede zwischen Männer- und Frauenfreundschaften:
> 
> Sie ist in der Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen und sagt, sie sei bei einer Freundin gewesen. Er ruft 10 ihrer Freundinnen und keine weiß was!
> 
> Er ist in der Nacht nicht nach Hause gekommen und sagt, er sei bei einem Freund gewesen. Sie ruft 10 seiner Freunde an: 8 bestätigen, dass er da war, 2 dass er immer noch da ist!




Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..." 

Was ist "Viagra-Oxyd"? Ist doch ganz klar: 
"Lattenrost"!


----------



## Asus4ever (13. Mai 2012)

Geht ein Deutscher um die Ecke, passiert nix.
Geht ein Pole um die Ecke, Ecke weg


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2012)

Der Playboy definiert Viagra als die Pille für den Not-phal.


----------



## Abufaso (13. Mai 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ist "Viagra-Oxyd"? Ist doch ganz klar:
> "Lattenrost"!


 
  geil!

Vodka und Eis machen die Nieren kaputt. Rum und Eis machen die Leber kaputt.
Whisky und Eis machen das Herz kaputt.
Gin und Eis machen das Gehirn kaputt.
Cola und Eis machen die Zähne kaputt.
Das verdammte Eis ist TÖDLICH!!
Warne alle die du kennst: Sie sollen um Gottes Willen das Eis weglassen!


Frauen an den Herd, Emanzen in den Herd.


Sohn streitet mit seinen Eltern:
- Ich habe es satt mit euch zu wohnen!
Ich möchte Romantik, Freiheit, Alkohol und Weiber!
So ich gehe, und versucht mich ja nicht aufzuhalten! Der Sohn geht entschlossen Richtung Tür. 
Der Vater holt ihn ein.
Papa, ich hab doch gesagt, Nicht Aufhalten!
Mein Sohn, ich will dich nicht aufhalten. Ich komm mit! 


Was hast du gegen Ausländer?
Ak47, Schweres Mg,...
Nein, ich meine wie findest du sie?
Infarot, Radar,...
Ach, vergiss es!


Flensburg ist wie Payback, ab 18 Punkten gibts ein Fahrrad!


----------



## ACDSee (13. Mai 2012)

Was ist grün und rennt durch den Wald?
- Ein Rudel Gurken.

Was ist an dieser Aussage falsch?
- Gurken sind gar keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Mai 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du gegen Ausländer?
> Ak47, Schweres Mg,...
> Nein, ich meine wie findest du sie?
> Infarot, Radar,...
> ...


wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2012)

Jo geil


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Mai 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Pagz (15. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ein englischer:


What do you get when you cross a jew?




Spoiler



Cristianity


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

Ein Witz über Polizisten:
Ein Polizist hält einen LKW auf: "Ich sage Ihnen nun schon zum 2. mal, dass Sie Ihre Ladung verlieren."


Spoiler



Darauf der LKW Fahrer: "Und ich sage Ihnen schon zum 2. mal, dass ich der Streuwagen bin."


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2012)

Geil


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Schlange auf der Autobahn und einer im Dschungel?
Bei der auf der Autobahn ist das Arschloch vorne... 


Wie nennt man höfliche Autofahrer?
Geisterfahrer - sie sind immer so entgegenkommend!


----------



## dragonlort (24. Mai 2012)

Was sagt ein Pole der zum ersten mal nach Deutschland kommt?

Wo sind die autos wo sind die autos^^


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2012)

Das Leben ist wie Durchfall. schei*e, aber es läuft


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Mai 2012)

Kommt ein Mann in die Bäckerei: "Ich hätt bitte gern 99 Brötchen."

Fragt der Bäcker: "Warum nehmen Sie nicht gleich 100?"

Fragt der Mann: "100 Brötchen??? Wer soll die den alle essen?"


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann in die Bäckerei: "Ich hätt bitte gern 99 Brötchen."
> 
> Fragt der Bäcker: "Warum nehmen Sie nicht gleich 100?"
> 
> Fragt der Mann: "100 Brötchen??? Wer soll die den alle essen?"


 


Gut!


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

jaja, wie : bestellt ein Mann eine Tasse Kaffee, mit 8 Löffel Zucker. Aber nicht umrührn, sonst wird er zu süß


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

Müllabfuhr fähr rückwärts in eine Sackgasse. Ein Anwohner fragt den Fahrer warum er das macht und bekommt als Antwort, dass der Fahre es bevorzugt vorwärts wieder rauszufahren wenn er nicht wenden kann.


Spoiler



Müllabfuhr kommt beim rausfahren wieder rückwärts am Anwohner vorbei: Warum Fahren Sie wieder rückwärts raus?  Es war doch Platz zum Wenden


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Juni 2012)

Schaut mal mein meme an 
Is echt true story mir vorgestern passiert  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2012)

??? kapier ich nicht... ABer das macht nix ich bin einer der Dümmsten hier.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juni 2012)

Nice.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Schaut mal mein meme an
> Is echt true story mir vorgestern passiert
> 
> 
> ...


 Auf deutsch finde ich Memes nicht so toll, Englisch ist da wesentlich besser


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? kapier ich nicht... ABer das macht nix ich bin einer der Dümmsten hier.


Naja wie würdes du reagieren wenn auf einmal eine mit der du chattes so ankommt?
Also ich schon so





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Nice.


Thx 


			
				ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf deutsch finde ich Memes nicht so toll, Englisch ist da wesentlich besser


Naja ich wollts halt nicht durch übersetzung kaputt machen ( "fingern" auf englich? )


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

Die Frau ist unzufrieden mit dem ***** ihres Mannes, er ist 25cm lang und somit zu groß für sie.
 Deshalb geht der Mann zum Arzt und sagt:
 "Doktor, ich habe ein Problem und möchte meinen ***** verkleinern.
 Sagt der Doktor: "Tut mir leid, vergrößern kann ich ihn dir, verkleinern leider nicht."
 Auf dem Weg nach Hause trifft er einen alten Freund, der ihm rät: "Da auf dem Feld ist ein großer Baum und ...unter diesem Baum sitzt eine Kröte.
 Wenn du sie fragst ob sie dich heiraten will und sie beantwortet die Frage mit nein, dein schrupft dein ***** um 5cm."
 Der Mann macht sich direkt auf den Weg und findet die Kröte unter dem Baum.
 Er fragt sie: "Kröte, willst du mich heiraten?"
 Die Kröte: "Ne!"
 Und schon schrumpft sein ***** um 5cm.
 Er kommt glücklich nach Hause und erzählt es seiner Frau. Ihr ist er  aber immernoch zu groß mit 20 cm und sie schickt ihn nochmal weg.
 Er geht nochmal zur Kröte und fragt:
 "Kröte, willst du mich heiraten?"
 Sie antwortet: "Ne!"
 Der Mann geht nochmal nach Hause, erzählt es seiner Frau, aber der Frau  ist er mit 15cm immernoch zu lang und schickt ihn das letzte Mal  nochmal hin.
 Dann die selbe Geschichte, er geht erneut zur Kröte und fragt:
 "Kröte, willst du mich heiraten?"
 Die Kröte: "Ne, ne und nochmal ne!!!


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2012)

LOL


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> LOL



Den hat er verstanden


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Juni 2012)

Naja so tol war er ned- einfach dumm :/


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Naja so tol war er ned- einfach dumm :/



ist halt alles eine frage des humors... ich finde z.b. diese "deine mudda witze" einfach nur dumm...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Humor.
Was ist das 

Im ernst.Wenn jemandem ein Witz nicht gefällt,dann sollte mann nicht sowas schreiben.


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Humor.
> Was ist das
> 
> Im ernst.Wenn jemandem ein Witz nicht gefällt,dann sollte mann nicht sowas schreiben.



sehe ich auch so... hier gibt´s einige witze die mir nicht gefallen... habe aber nur zu den "deine mudda witzen" gesschrieben das sie mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Juni 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:
			
		

> ist halt alles eine frage des humors... ich finde z.b. diese "deine mudda witze" einfach nur dumm...


Deine muddaa... Ok ok  ja die regen auf dauer auf


			
				MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Humor.
> Was ist das
> 
> Im ernst.Wenn jemandem ein Witz nicht gefällt,dann sollte mann nicht sowas schreiben.


Jaja ich wollt ja nur mal was sagen xD außerdem meinte ich dumm eher im komischen/verückten sinne  nicht das sich jetz jemand angegriffen fühlt :O


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Juni 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen



Du has aber so getan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn du das so siehst,dein problem.


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Juni 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das so siehst,dein problem.



Ja  XDDD
Ich wollt ja bloß höflich sein


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ja  XDDD
> Ich wollt ja bloß höflich sein


 
tja... das kommt bei raus wenn man(n) mal höflich sein will... es wird einem nicht gedankt...


----------



## TFTP100 (2. Juni 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:
			
		

> tja... das kommt bei raus wenn man(n) mal höflich sein will... es wird einem nicht gedankt...



Ja


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2012)

Habe ja schon gesagt das ich dumm bin von daher...,


----------



## Rico-3000 (3. Juni 2012)

Ist etwas länger deshalb mit spoiler... 



Spoiler



*eine ganz alltägliche Situation beim Pizza bestellen*.....
* 
 Er : "Ich bestell Pizza. Willst du auch was?" 

 Sie: "Nein."

 Er : "Okay."

 Sie: "...oder doch?!"

 Er : "Was denn nun?"

 Sie: "Ich weiß nicht."

 Er : "Du weißt nicht, ob du was willst?"

 Sie: "Nein."

 Er : "Hast du Hunger?"

 Sie: "Keine Ahnung, irgendwie schon."

 Er : "Was heißt 'irgendwie'...?"

 Sie: "Das heißt, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin."

 Er : "Wenn ich Hunger hab, dann merk ich das."

 Sie: "Vielleicht hab ich ja nachher Hunger."

 Er : "Also bestell ich dir was."

 Sie: "Und wenn ich später doch nichts mehr will...?"

 Er : "Dann isst du es halt nicht."

 Sie: "Das ist doch Verschwendung."

 Er : "Dann heb's dir eben für morgen auf."

 Sie: "Und wenn ich morgen gar keinen Appetit auf Pizza habe?

 Er : "Pizza kann man immer essen."

 Sie: "Ich nicht."

 Er : "Dann such dir was anderes aus."

 Sie: "Ich will aber gar nichts anderes."

 Er : "Also doch Pizza."

 Sie: "Nein."

 Er : "Also gar nichts."

 Sie: "Doch."

 Er : "Du machst mich verrückt."

 Sie: "Warum bestellst du dir nicht schon mal was...?"

 Er : "Wie du meinst..."

 Sie: "Aber nimm die Pizza mit Schinken."

 Er : "Ich mag aber gar keinen Schinken."

 Sie: "Ich schon."

 Er : "Ich dachte ich sollte MIR was bestellen...?!"

 Sie: "Sollst du ja auch."

 Er : "Und warum dann Schinken...?"

 Sie: "Falls ich Hunger kriege, wenn dein Essen da ist."

 Er : "Und?"

 Sie: "Glaubst du, ich will was essen, was mir nicht schmeckt?"

 Er : "Wieso du?"

 Sie: "Wieso nicht?"

 Er : "Moment... ich soll also MIR was bestellen, was DU dann essen  kannst, falls du eventuell doch Hunger bekommen solltest...?!"

 Sie: "Genau."

 Er : "Und was bitte soll ICH dann essen?"

 Sie: "Na, vielleicht hab ich ja nachher gar keinen Hunger..."*


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist etwas länger deshalb mit spoiler...
> 
> * SPOILER *



Na hurra...die app kann das nicht..


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich schon muss nur auf den post klicken dann komm ich zu ner andern ansicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schon muss nur auf den post klicken dann komm ich zu ner andern ansicht



Ja ich weiß, du hast ja auch kein Android..


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß, du hast ja auch kein Android..



Haha 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Juni 2012)

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind? 
Es ist der Priester auf einem Kind. 


 Schatz ich kann nichtmehr mitansehen wie du dich abrackerst. Mach bitte die Küchentür zu.


 "Ich bin wie dein Herz, ich höre erst auf zu schlagen wenn du tot bis!"


 A: "Das Endprodukt meines Stoffwechsels kann sich nicht zu einer Einheitlichen Masse formieren" B: "Was!?" A: "Ich hab Durchfall!"


----------



## Asus4ever (6. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
> Es ist der Priester auf einem Kind.
> 
> 
> ...



Genial 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bienen -.-


----------



## ACDSee (6. Juni 2012)

Schatz, Geh doch heute mal alleine gassi.
Bei dem Wetter kann man doch keinen hund vor die Tür schicken.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

LOL


Wer bin ich?
Ich bin ca. 20 cm lang.
Meine Funktion wird von beiden Geschlechtern genossen.
Normalerweise findet man mich hängend oder baumelnd immer bereit für eine sofortige Aktion.
Ich schmücke mich mit einem Büschel kleiner Haare an einer Seite.
Bei Gebrauch werde ich fast immer, manchmal langsam, manchmal schnell in eine warme fleischige und feuchte Öffnung geschoben.
Dort werde ich hinein gestoßen und wieder herausgezogen immer und immer wieder viele Male in Folge, oft schnell und begleitet von windenden Körperbewegungen.
Jeder der zuhört wird sicher die rhythmischen, pulsierenden Geräusche erkennen, die durch die gut geschmierten Bewegungen entstehen.
Wenn ich schließlich herausgezogen werde, hinterlasse ich eine saftige, schaumige, klebrige, weiße Substanz von der etwas von der Außenseite der Öffnung und etwas meinem langen, glänzenden Schaft abgewischt werden muss.
Nachdem alles erledigt und meine Reinigung vollzogen ist, kehre ich in meine frei hängende Ruhelage zurück, bereit für eine sofortige Aktion.
Ich hoffe zwei bis dreimal am Tag in Aktion treten zu können, aber meist ist es seltener.

Na, wer oder was bin ich?



Spoiler



Wie du wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt hast, bin ich kein anderer als deine eigene Zahnbürste. 
Was dachtest du denn, du alte Sau!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

Hahah ich konnte nicht mehr:

Petrus und der Chef einigen sich darauf, künftig nur noch Fälle  aufzunehmen, die eines besonders spektakulären Todes gestorben sind.

Es klopft an der Himmelstür und Petrus schreit: „Nur noch die außergewöhnlichsten Fälle!“
Der Verstorbene daraufhin: „Höre meine Geschichte:
Ich dachte schon immer, meine Frau betrügt mich. Also komme ich  überraschend drei Stunden früher von der Arbeit nach Hause, renne wie  wild die sieben Stockwerke zu meiner Wohnung rauf, reiße die Tür auf,  suche wie ein Wahnsinniger die ganze Wohnung ab und siehe da - auf dem  Balkon finde ich einen Kerl, der am Geländer hinunter hängt. Also hole  ich einen Hammer und hau dem Sack volle Knete auf die Finger. Dieser  fällt runter - landet direkt auf einem Strauch und steht wieder auf...  ‚die Sau', dachte ich. Ich gehe zurück in die Küche, greife mir den  kompletten Kühlschrank und schmeiß das Ding vom Balkon: ‚HA! TREFFER!'
Meine Freude hielt allerdings nur kurz - durch die extreme Anstrengung  und den Stress der letzten Tage bekam ich einen Herzinfakt und stehe nun  hier.“
„O.K.“, sagt Petrus, „ist genehmigt, komm rein.“

Kurz darauf klopft es wieder an der Pforte. "Nur außergewöhnliche Fälle!", sagt Petrus.
„Kein Problem“, antwortet der Verstorbene und beginnt zu erzählen:
„Ich mache - wie jeden Morgen - meinen Frühsport auf dem Balkon,  stolpere über den beschissenen Hocker, falle über das Geländer und kann  mich in wirklich letzter Sekunde noch am Geläder ein Stockwerk tiefer  festhalten. ‚Meine Güte...', dachte ich ,was für ein Glück! Ich lebe  noch.' Da kommt plötzlich ein völlig durchgeknallter Idiot und haut mir  mit einem Hammer auf die Finger, ich stürze ab, lande aber auf einem  Strauch und denke, 'DAS GIBT'S NICH! Zum zweiten Mal überlebt!' Ich  schau nach oben - und da trifft mich auch schon dieser blöde  Kühlschrank!“
„O.K.“, sagt Petrus, „rein in meinen Himmel.“

Und schon wieder klopft es an der Himmelstür. „Nur außergewöhnliche  Fälle“, sagt Petrus erneut. „Kein Thema“, sagt der Verstorbene:
„Also... ich sitze nach einer scharfen Nummer völlig nackt im Kühlschrank ...“ 

Petrus: REIN!!!


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2012)

Beide sind echt gut, den zweiten muss ich mir merken.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Das Ding von FreaksLikeMe ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## twentythree (7. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller.Sagt das eine: "Oh verdammt,da kommt ein Erdbeben die Treppe runter" sagt das andere:"Na und,ich habe nen Erdbeerjoghurt in der Tasche."


 
Alter, der is so dämlich, ich brech ab


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juni 2012)

Kennt der ein oder andere von euch sicher schon, aber egal:


"Wie heißt der kleinste Dom der Welt?"

"Das Kondom-ein Stehplatz."


----------



## PMueller1 (8. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2012)

Polizist hält Fahrer an:
 "Sind Sie betrunken?"
 Fahrer: "Nein, bin ich nicht."
 Polizist: "Dann haben Sie bestimmt nix dagegen, wenn ich einen Test mache?"
 Fahrer: "Nein."
 ... Polizist: "Ihnen kommen in der Nacht zwei Lichter entgegen, was ist das?"
 Fahrer: "Ein Auto natürlich."
 Polizist: "Ja aber was für eins? Audi, Fiat oder BMW?"
 Fahrer: "Woher soll ich das wissen?"
 Polizist: "Neue Frage, Ihnen kommt ein Licht entgegen, was ist das?"
 Fahrer: "Motorrad."
 Polizist: "Ja was nun, Kawasaki, Honda oder Ducati?"
 Fahrer: "So, jetzt muss ich Sie auch mal was fragen...."
 "Sie Fahren am Abend nach Hause. Am Strassenrand steht eine Frau mit Strapsen, Minirock und Highheels, was ist das für eine?"
 Polizist: "Eine Hure"
 Fahrer: "Ja aber was für eine, Ihre Tochter, Ihre Frau oder Ihre Mutter?"


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2012)

geil!


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Juni 2012)

Der König stellt einem Deutschen, einem Franzosen und einem Türken die Aufgabe ihm eine Blume zu bringen.
Der Deutsche kommt zuerst zurück und hat eine Tulpe dabei. Der König befiehlt ihm: "Jetzt steck sie dir in den Ar***" Der Deutsche tut, was der König ihm befohlen hat und fängt an zu heulen.
Als nächstet kommt der Franzose zurück und hat eine Rose dabei. Auch er muss sich die Rose in den Ar** stecken. Zuerst heult er, doch dann fängt er an zu lachen.
Da frägt ihn der König warum er lacht.
Der Franzose antwortet: "Gleich kommt der Türke mit einem Kaktus" 

(Ich hoffe, der wurde nicht schonmal gepostet)


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Juni 2012)

Doofer WOW Witz:

Treffen sich 2 Jäger,einer kritisch^^


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2012)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Doofer WOW Witz:
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Jäger,einer kritisch^^



Oh mann....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2012)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Doofer WOW Witz:
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Jäger,einer kritisch^^


 
Kenne den anders.

Treffen sich 2 Jäger, beide Tot


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich auch einige. 

Woran sterben Paladine am meisten? Blasenschwäche 

Warum fangen Paladine mit denn kill quests am Mittwoch an? Damit sie die such zum nächsten server down fertig haben. 


To be continued (bin am Handy on, da is tippen ******* )


----------



## Festplatte (11. Juni 2012)

Warum darfst du nicht lachen, wenn ein Pole mit dem Auto gegen einen Baum fährt? - Es könnte dein Auto sein!


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

Zwei Ausländer wollen über die bayrische Grenze. Der Polizist fragt: Kehrts es zam? Daraufhin ein Ausländer: Nein er kehrt zusammen, ich Lastwagen fahren


Spoiler



Kehrts es zam = Gehört ihr zusammen


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Juni 2012)

"bayerische Grenze" und "kehrts zam?"


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Juni 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Warum darfst du nicht lachen, wenn ein Pole mit dem Auto gegen einen Baum fährt? - Es könnte dein Auto sein!



Den kenne ich...ist schon lol

Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland:
Wo ist mein Knoppers?

Morgens halb 10 in Polen:
Mmmh Knoppers!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juni 2012)

Zwei Spermien treffen sich. Sagt das eine: "Ich werde ein Junge!" Sagt das andere: "Ich werde ein Mädchen!" Plötzlich ruft ein Semmelbröselchen: "Ihr werdet überhaupt nichts, ihr seid hier in der Speiseröhre!"


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Spermien treffen sich. Sagt das eine: "Ich werde ein Junge!" Sagt das andere: "Ich werde ein Mädchen!" Plötzlich ruft ein Semmelbröselchen: "Ihr werdet überhaupt nichts, ihr seid hier in der Speiseröhre!"



Der ist gut lol


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zwei Spermien treffen sich. Sagt das eine: "Ich werde ein Junge!" Sagt das andere: "Ich werde ein Mädchen!" Plötzlich ruft ein Semmelbröselchen: "Ihr werdet überhaupt nichts, ihr seid hier in der Speiseröhre!"


 
ich kenn ihn so:


Streiten sich zwei Spermien, wer als erstes an der Eizelle ist. Kommt eine dritte dazu und sagt: "Hey leute, hört auf zu streiten. Erstmal müssen wir einen weg aus der Speiseröhre finden!"


----------



## Rico-3000 (12. Juni 2012)

Ali ruft morgens früh seinen Chef an:
 "Du Chef, kann heute nicht zur Arbeit kommen. Ich habe fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen."

 Sagt der Chef:
 "Ach Ali, ich gebe dir einen Tipp. Immer wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe,  lasse ich mir von meiner Frau ordentlich einen blasen. Danach sind die  Kopfschmerzen weg und ich kann gut gelaunt zur Arbeit gehen."

 "O. K. Chef, probiere ich aus."

 Zwei Stunden später erscheint Ali auf der Arbeit. 

 Als der Chef ihn sieht:
 "Na Ali, hat geklappt, wie?"

 "Ja Chef, danke. Aber eins muss ich noch sagen. Schönes Haus hast du."




Eine Frau will ihren Mann betören, sobald er nach Hause kommt. Sie legt  sich nackt auf den Fußboden und macht Spagat auf den Fliesen im Flur. 
 Als der Mann nach Hause kommt und sie aufstehen will, merkt sie, dass  sie sich mit ihrem besten Stück an den Fliesen festgesaugt hat. 
 Der Mann holt einen Klempner. 
 Der Klempner meint, dass es nur eine Lösung gäbe: die Fliesen zu zerschlagen! 
 Darauf der Mann: "Geht nicht, viel zu teuer! Die Fliesen hier kosten pro Quadratmeter 150 Euro!" 
 Darauf fängt der Klempner an der Frau die Brüste zu massieren. 
 Mann: "Heeee, was machen sie denn da?" 
 Klempner: "Na ich mach sie ein bisschen feucht, dann können wir sie in die Küche schieben, da sind die Fliesen billiger."


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Juni 2012)

Alter der 2te hahahahahhahahahhhahahah


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juni 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ali ruft morgens früh seinen Chef an:
> "Du Chef, kann heute nicht zur Arbeit kommen. Ich habe fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen."
> 
> Sagt der Chef:
> ...



Der 2te  richtig geil muhahhahahahah


----------



## Asus4ever (13. Juni 2012)

Jo, Hammer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2012)

Papi, was ist eigentlich eine Transe?
Keine Ahnung! Frag Mami, der weiß das!

EDIT : Noch einen 

Fritzchen kommt ins Schlafzimmer und sieht, wie Mami stöhnend auf Papa reitet. 
Was macht ihr denn da?
Mama antwortet: Ich massiere Papa gerade den Bauch weg!
Meint Fritzchen: Das bringt doch nichts.Jeden Donnerstag kommt die Nachbarin und bläst ihn wieder auf.


----------



## Asus4ever (13. Juni 2012)

Denn kenn ich, aber mit "deine Mudda" xD


----------



## the_pierced (13. Juni 2012)

Fritzchen hört des nächtens komische Geräusche aus dem elterlichen Schlafzimmer.
Er steht auf und guckt durchs Schlüsselloch, wo er sieht wie der Vater gerade auf der Mutter zu gange ist. Er geht rein und fragt, was sie denn machen. 
Darauf beide etwas verduzt "Wir machen dir ein Brüderchen".
Fritzchen schreit "Ich will kein Brüderchen!!!"

Eine Woche später, wieder das selbe, nur dieses mal reitet die Mutter auf dem Vater wie wild. 
Fritzchen guckt wieder durchs Schlüsselloch, geht rein und fragt.
Die Eltern drauf "Wir machen dir ein Schwesterchen"
Fritzchen schreit wieder "Ich will kein Schwesterchen!!!"

Wieder eine Woche später, wieder die Eltern zugange, doch dieses Mal nimmt der Vater die Mutter von hinten.
Fritchen guckt wie immer durchs Schlüsselloch, wird sauer, stürzt ins Schlafzimmer und schreit "Und einen Hund will ich auch nicht!!!!!"


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Teppichhändlerkongress erklärt zu vorgerückter Stunde ein Händler: "Ich bin in der Lage, jeden Teppich mit verbundenen Augen nur durch fühlen zu erkennen." Die Kollegen legen ihm verschiedene Muster vor und tatsächlich errät er alle. Das muss natürlich gefeiert werden und am späten Morgen kommt er sturzbetrunken nach Hause. Nachdem er seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hat, öffnet er seine Augen und sieht seine Frau über sich gebeugt. "Dass du besoffen nach Hause kommst, kann ich dir verzeihen. Dass du ins Bett kotzt, auch. Aber dass du deine Hand auf meine Muschi legst und ,alte Kokosmatte' lallst, das werde ich dir nie verzeihen."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2012)

*Ein Jäger lässt sich in einem Waffengeschäft ein gutes Zielfernrohr >zeigen! 

 Der Verkäufer gibt Ihm eine Büchse mit einem besonders hochwertigen Fernrohr.

 "Schauen Sie durch, sagt er, "Sie können sogar mein Haus dort drüben auf dem Hügel sehen!" 

 Der Jäger schaut durch das Glas und beginnt zu lachen. 

 "Was gibt's da zu lachen?" fragt der Verkäufer. 

 "In Ihrem Haus spielen eine nackte Frau und ein nackter junger Mann ``Fang mich, ich bin der Frühling!'"` 

 Der Verkäufer schaut selbst und gibt dem Jäger voller Zorn zwei Kugeln:  "Wenn Sie mit dem ersten Schuss dem Kerl den Schwanz weg schießen und  mit dem zweiten meiner Frau den Kopf, dann gehört das Gewehr samt  Fernrohr Ihnen!" 

 Der Jäger nimmt eine Kugel, lädt, legt an und  lässt die Waffe wieder sinken.Er gibt dem Verkäufer eine Kugel zurück  und sagt: "Ich glaube ich schaffe es mit einem Schuss!"*


----------



## skyscraper (13. Juni 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> *Ein Jäger lässt sich in einem Waffengeschäft ein gutes Zielfernrohr >zeigen!
> 
> Der Verkäufer gibt Ihm eine Büchse mit einem besonders hochwertigen Fernrohr.
> 
> ...


 


Übel, ey.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Juni 2012)

Hahahah aber echt


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn Polen ausscheiden sollte, holen sie trotzdem den Pokal


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Juni 2012)

Hhahahahhahahahaha lol da gibts ein GEILES VID!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQYwVZpfCKw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Achtung ! Du musst lachen! Der typ ist geil


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hhahahahhahahahaha lol da gibts ein GEILES VID!!!!
> Polen vs Griechenland 1:1 EM Eröffnungsspiel 08.06.2012 TrollwutTV Cartoon Parodie Highlights - YouTube
> Achtung ! Du musst lachen! Der typ ist geil


 Geil  "ey wo ist mein micro??"


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Geil  "ey wo ist mein micro??"



Ja
Die uhr ist weg, der ball auch, das stadion!


----------



## hambam (14. Juni 2012)

Ich:Man in diesem Drecksbunker hat man nie Netz!
Kollege:Ruf doch Spiderman an!?!


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1bqZLxSkKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das video ist auch sehr geil.....


----------



## ViP94 (14. Juni 2012)

Herrlich....


----------



## Asus4ever (14. Juni 2012)

Mal mit wenig Niveau: Wie lange spielen Schwule. Mit dem Dildo? Bis er am Ar*** ist.

Aber nix gegen Schwule!


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Juni 2012)

wenn wir schon bei den "homosexuellen männern" sind: 

streiten sich 2 schwule. 
sagt der eine: "du kannst mich mal am arsch lecken!"
sagt der andere: "ach, sind wir jetzt wieder freunde?!"


----------



## ACDSee (15. Juni 2012)

Rollt ein Ball um die Ecke und fällt um.


Deine Mudda


Spoiler



... macht Passfotos mit GoogleEarth.
... spendet Schatten für Somalia.
... macht mehr 3er im Jahr als BMW.
... sucht immernoch die "Any Key"-Taste.


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Juni 2012)

"Frauen stehen bei Männern auf eine Mischung zwischen Hulk und Einstein...

...den Körper von Einstein und die Intelligenz von Hulk."


----------



## ViP94 (19. Juni 2012)

Super!!!!


----------



## Rico-3000 (20. Juni 2012)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> "Frauen stehen bei Männern auf eine Mischung zwischen Hulk und Einstein...
> 
> ...den Körper von Einstein und die Intelligenz von Hulk."


----------



## ViP94 (20. Juni 2012)

Was ist grün und trägt ein Kopftuch???





























Eine Gürkin.... *Schenkelklopfer*


----------



## Darkerasor (20. Juni 2012)

Ein kleiner junge geht in ein Spielwaren laden und entdeckt ein Regal voller pumukel. 
Kurz darauf kommt die verkauferrin und sag:,, na mein kleiner soll ich dir ein runter holen?" 
Antwortet der junge:,, aber nur wenn ich dafür ein pumukel bekomme!"


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Juni 2012)

Der Pessimist sieht das Dunkle im Tunnel.
Der Optimist sieht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
Der Realist sieht den Zug im Tunnel fahren.

Und was sieht der Zugfahrer?
- 3 Idioten, die auf dem Bahngleis sitzen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Der Pessimist sieht das Dunkle im Tunnel.
> Der Optimist sieht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
> Der Realist sieht den Zug im Tunnel fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Juni 2012)

Kind: "Mama, warum hat Papa keine Haare auf dem Kopf?"
Mutter: "Weil er viel denkt."
Kind: "Und warum hast du dann so lange Haare?"


----------



## Abufaso (20. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Kind: "Mama, warum hat Papa keine Haare auf dem Kopf?"
> Mutter: "Weil er viel denkt."
> Kind: "Und warum hast du dann so lange Haare?"



Owned  

Gibts als fuuu Bild oder?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Owned
> 
> Gibts als fuuu Bild oder?


 

jaa, vorhin erst gesehen 

eigendlich sind ja Rage-Comics ^^


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2012)

Zwei Emanzen im Bad:

"Dörte, ruf mal die Installateurin, das Wasserhuhn tropft. "


----------



## Rico-3000 (21. Juni 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Zwei Emanzen im Bad:
> 
> "Dörte, ruf mal die Installateurin, das Wasserhuhn tropft. "


 
auch nicht schlecht... 

Hier mal was richtig geiles zum ablachen... (sorry wegen der länge, kommt aber ohne spoiler da unsere androit-junkis es ja sonst wieder nicht lesen können...)

NUR EIN MANN WÜRDE DAS VERSUCHEN....
 ===================================

 Versuch das hier zu lesen ohne vor Lachen zu weinen!

 Taschen-Taser-Elektroschockpistole, ein super Geschenk für die Frau.
 Ein Mann der seiner lieben Frau zum Hochzeitstag einen Taschen-Taser gekauft hat, schrieb daraufhin das Folgende:

 Letztes Wochenende ist mir in Larry's Pistolen & Pfandladen etwas aufgefallen, das sofort mein Interesse weckte.
 Der Anlass war unser 15. Hochzeitstag und ich war auf der Suche nach  etwas Besonderem für meine Frau Julie: Ich stieß auf einen  100.000-Volt-Elektrotaser in Taschengröße.

 Die Auswirkungen des  Taser sollten wohl nur von kurzer Dauer sein und keinerlei langzeitige  Folgen hervorrufen, wodurch Julie dann aber genug Zeit hätte sich in  Sicherheit zu bringen...??
 SO WAS COOLES GIBT'S JA WOHL NICHT! Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich kaufte das Gerät und nahm es mit nach Hause.
 Ich legte zwei AAA Batterien in das Gerät und drückte auf den Knopf -  NICHTS! Ich war total enttäuscht. Schnell fand ich jedoch heraus dass  ein blauer elektrischer Lichtbogen zwischen den Gabeln entstand, wenn  ich das Gerät auf eine metallische Oberfläche hielt während ich den  Knopf drückte.
 GEIL!!!!
 Leider wartet Julie noch immer auf eine Erklärung für die beiden Brandpunkte auf der Vorderseite ihrer Mikrowelle.
 Okay, ich war also alleine zu Hause mit diesem neuen Spielzeug und  dachte mir dass es ja wohl nicht so schlimm sein kann, es waren ja  schließlich nur zwei AAA Batterien, stimmt's?
 Da saß ich also in  meinem Liegesessel, meine Katze Gracie schaute mich aufmerksam an (treue  kleine Seele), während ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung durchlas und mir  dachte, dass ich dieses Gerät definitiv an einem richtigen Zielobjekt  aus Fleisch und Blut testen muss.

 Ich gebe es ja zu, der  Gedanke Gracie zu tasern war da (aber nur für den Bruchteil einer  Sekunde), aber dann hat die Vernunft natürlich gesiegt. Sie ist so eine  liebe Katze. Aber ich musste natürlich sichergehen, dass dieses Teil  auch hielt was es versprach, schließlich war ich drauf und dran es  meiner Frau zur Selbstverteidigung gegen Verbrecher zu geben. Das ist ja  wohl richtig so, oder?
 So saß ich also da in meinen Shorts und  Trägerhemd, Lesebrille vorsichtig auf dem Nasenrücken positioniert, in  einer Hand die Bedienungsanleitung, in der anderen den Taser.
 Laut  Bedienungsanleitung sollte ein Stoß von einer Sekunde reichen um den  Gegner zu desorientieren; ein zwei Sekunden Schlag sollte Muskelkrämpfe  und Kontrollverlust über den Körper hervorrufen und drei Sekunden  sollten dazu führen, dass der Gegner wie ein gestrandeter Wal am Boden  liegt und sich nichts mehr bewegt. Alles über drei Sekunden wäre  Batterieverschwendung.

 Die ganze Zeit habe ich dieses Gerät im  Auge, dass etwa 12 cm lang ist und einen Umfang von circa 2 cm hat (und  dann auch nur zwei winzig kleine AAA Batterien); eigentlich recht  niedlich. Ich konnte das einfach nicht glauben.
 Was dann passierte ist wirklich kaum zu beschreiben, aber ich gebe mein bestes...

 Ich sitze da allein, Gracie schaut mich an, ihren Kopf leicht zur Seite  gedreht, als wenn sie sagen will "Tu es nicht du Idiot!". Ich komme zu  dem Schluss dass ein Stoß von nur einer Sekunde, von so einem winzigen  Teil, ja wohl nicht grade große Schmerzen hervorrufen kann. Ich  entscheide mich also mir selbst einen Stromschlag von einer Sekunde zu  verpassen. Ich halte die Gabeln an meinen nackten Oberschenkel, drücke  den Knopf und...

 ACH DU HEILIGE...MUTTER DER MASSENVERNICHTUNGSWAFFEN...WAS ZUM...!!!!!!

 Ich weiß ganz genau, dass Hulk Hogan in dem Moment durch die Hintertür  gekommen ist, mich und meinen Liegesessel hochgehoben hat und uns dann  beide mit voller Wucht auf den Teppich geschleudert hat. Und das immer  und immer wieder. Ich erinnere mich vage daran in der Fötusstellung  aufgewacht zu sein, mit Tränen in den Augen, mein Körper war  klatschnass, meine beiden Nippel rauchten, meine Eier waren  verschwunden. Mein linker Arm war in einer ziemlich unkonventionellen  Stellung unter meinem Körper eingeklemmt und meine Beine kribbelten.
 Die Katze machte Geräusche die ich noch nie zuvor gehört hatte, sie  hatte sich an dem Bilderrahmen über dem Kamin festgekrallt. Damit hatte  sie wohl versucht meinem Körper auszuweichen, der sich zuckend quer  durchs Wohnzimmer geworfen hat.

 Nur zur Anmerkung: Sollten Sie  jemals den Zwang verspüren sich selbst zu tasern, sollten Sie das  folgende beachten: Es gibt so etwas wie einen Ein-Sekunden Schlag NICHT,  wenn man sich selbst tasert. Sie werden dieses verdammte Ding nicht  loslassen bis es durch das wilde umherwirbeln am Boden aus Ihrer Hand  geschlagen wird!! Ein Drei-Sekunden Schlag währe in diesem Fall noch  sehr zurückhaltend.
 Etwa eine Minute später (Ich bin mir nicht genau  sicher, da Zeit in dem Moment relativ war), sammelte ich meinen  Verstand (was noch übrig war), setzte mich auf und begutachtete meine  Umgebung.
 Meine verbogene Lesebrille lag auf dem Kaminsims. Der  Liegesessel war auf den Kopf gedreht und etwa zweieinhalb Meter von  seiner eigentlichen Position entfernt.
 Mein Trizeps, rechter  Oberschenkel und beide Nippel zuckten noch immer. Mein Gesicht fühlte  sich an als stände es unter Vollanästhesie und meine Unterlippe wog etwa  88 kg.
 Anscheinend hatte ich meine Shorts vollgeschissen, aber  alles war zu betäubt um sicher zu sein und riechen konnte ich auch  nichts mehr. Ich sah noch eine leichte Rauchwolke über meinem Kopf,  welche -glaube ich- aus meinen Haaren kam. Ich bin noch immer auf der  Suche nach meinen Eiern und habe eine hohe Belohnung ausgesetzt, damit  sie sicher wieder nach Hause finden.

 P.S.: Meine Frau kann nicht aufhören über den Vorfall zu lachen, liebt das Geschenk und benutzt es regelmäßig um mir zu drohen.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2012)

Boaah!!!! Kann ich mir aber vorstellen das so eine Klatsch mit dem Ding das Zweitschönste ist...


----------



## DenniRauch (21. Juni 2012)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> ...meine beiden Nippel rauchten, meine Eier waren  verschwunden...


 

oh mann... ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## Rico-3000 (21. Juni 2012)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> oh mann... ich kann nicht mehr...


 
jaaa... ist schon sehr geil geschrieben das teil...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist der HAMMER!!! (ich würd's genauso machen)


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Juni 2012)

Warum können Frauen nicht boxen?



Weil Sie keine Rechte haben


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

Was macht eine Frau mit einem leeren Blattpapier?

Ihre Rechte studieren.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2012)

Warum ist bei Frauen der Schlitz längs und nicht quer?

Wenn sie das Treppengelender runter rutschen, würde es ja die ganze Zeit flapflapflapflapflap machen.
(das Geräusch, wenn man durch die Lippen pustet und mit dem Finger hoch-runter über die Lippen geht)


----------



## ACDSee (27. Juni 2012)

Warum können Frauen nicht Ski fahren?
Weil es in der Küche nicht schneit.

Was macht ein Mann wenn seine Frau die Kellertreppe runterfällt?
Er ruft hinterher: "Schatz, bring mir ein Bier mit!"


----------



## Asus4ever (27. Juni 2012)

Mädchen: "Bitte Gott, zeig mir den Weg meines Lebens!"
Vater: "Geh die Treppe runter,dann in den Flur und schließlich am Ende links durch die Tür."
Mädchen: "Häh? Da ist die Küche!"
Vater: "Richtig. Bring mir ein Bier."

Meine Frau sagte mir, ich solle das Leben mal aus ihrer Perspektive sehen.
Das tat ich auch.
Ich schaute aus dem Küchenfenster.

Mädchen: "Wenn die Arschlöcher auf dieser Erde fliegen könnten, hätten wir Mädchen hier unten vieel mehr Platz!"
Junge: "Warum, die Küchen werden davon auch nicht größer!"

Küchenwitze eben ;D


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Juni 2012)

Warum haben frauen so kleine Füße?
Damit sie näher am Herd stehen können!

Eine Frau wird von einem Mann mit einem Auto angefahren. Wer hat Schuld?
Der Mann! Warum fährt er auch in der Küche mit dem Auto rum?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU&feature=related


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

Geil... und dann das Video


----------



## Gast12307 (27. Juni 2012)

Nach Keinohrhase und Zweiohrküken kommt nun der schon heiß ersehnte dritte Teil: 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Dreilochstute


----------



## hempsmoker (28. Juni 2012)

Warum bekommt man eine Frau nur schwer aus der Küche heraus? 

Wegen der Herdanziehungskraft.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Juni 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:
			
		

> Warum können Frauen nicht Ski fahren?
> Weil es in der Küche nicht schneit.


lol lol lol  xD


----------



## Jan565 (28. Juni 2012)

Stumpfe witze:

1.Treffen sich zwei, kommt einer nicht.

2. Rollt ein ball um die Ecke und fällt um.

3. Geht ein Mann um die Ecke und tritt auf einen Keks. 

4. Läuft ein Schwein um die Ecke und fällt um, laufen noch zwei weitere um die Ecke und Fallen um, läuft noch eines um die Ecke und fällt nicht um, warum? Ecke Voll. 

5. Sagt die Tochter zum Bruder: Du bist besser als Papa. Antwortet er: Das sagt Mama auch immer.


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

Was ist gelb und hängt im Baum? ...




... Ein Rotes Fahrrad


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Juni 2012)

Freunde sind wie Bäume.
Schlägst du mit einer Axt auf sie ein fallen sie um


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Freunde sind wie Bäume.
> Schlägst du mit einer Axt auf sie ein fallen sie um




Aber hier:


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juli 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwichen einer Fliege und Lady Diana??

Die Fliege klatscht von ausßen gegen die Windschtzscheibe


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Juli 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwichen einer Fliege und Lady Diana??


 

der war nich


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juli 2012)

Ich fand ihn gut. Fällt halt unter die Kategorie "dumm". Ebenso wenn man sich zu fein ist, sich im Auto anzuschnallen..


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Juli 2012)

Adam und Eva:

Warum hatte Adam damals keine Schwiegermutter? 
- Weil er im Paradies war 

-------------------------

Warum bekommen Männer keine Cellulite?
- Weil es ******* aussieht


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2012)

> Adam und Eva:
> 
> Warum hatte Adam damals keine Schwiegermutter?
> - Weil er im Paradies war



Wie geil!

Der is auch gut:

"Als ich noch jünger war, hasste ich es, auf Hochzeiten zu gehen.
Meine beiden Großmütter und alle möglichen Tanten drängten sich immer um mich, zwickten mich in die Seite und lachten frech: "Du bist der Nächste! Du bist der Nächste!"
Sie haben erst mit dem ganzen dämlichen Quatsch aufgehört, als ich anfing, bei Beerdigungen das selbe zu machen!"


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Juli 2012)

Das auch gut ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0SMVhpQYFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragonlort (2. Juli 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Das auch gut ^^
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0SMVhpQYFs&feature=player_embedded



Der ist geil aber nur für männer^^ 
Habe meine Freundin gezeigt sie findet es nicht gut, ihr Kommentar das tut doch weh und hatte mich für beklopt erklärt^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Juli 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Der ist geil aber nur für männer^^
> Habe meine Freundin gezeigt sie findet es nicht gut, ihr Kommentar das tut doch weh und hatte mich für beklopt erklärt^^


 
HaHa. Typisch.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Juli 2012)

Wer ins Solarium geht, hats auch nich anders verdient :3


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Juli 2012)

Als ich das gesehn hab musst ich am anfang gleich an final destination denken


----------



## ??????? (3. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nicht Rassistisch aber den find ich gut 
Fahren zwei Schwarze mit nem Auto, einer aufm Fahrersitz der andere Hinten, auf dem Beifahrersitz liegen komischerweise zwei Mohrenköpfe. Beide sind nicht angeschnallt und fliegen bei einem Unfall mitsamt Mohrenköpfen durch die Windschutzscheibe. Kommen zwei Polizisten um zu helfen plötzlich bleibt einer stehen und tritt mit ganzer Kraft auf einen Mohrenkopf. Frägt der andere: " Was soll denn das?" Sagt der eine: " Schnell tritt den anderen auch zusammen zwei sind schon geschlüpft"


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2012)

Dein Username passt ausgezeichnet zu dem "Witz".


----------



## steveO (5. Juli 2012)

Sitzen zwei Geister im Dunkeln sagt der eine: "Ich fürchte mich im Dunkeln.", sagt der Andere: "Nicht so schlimm ich hab Joghurt dabei.


----------



## the_pierced (5. Juli 2012)

Was sind gemischte Gefühle? Wenn die Schwiegermutter mit deinem neuen Motorrad gegen eine x-beliebige Wand fährt.

Was ist wirklich gemein? Mit einem Flugzeug über Äthiopien zu fliegen, auf dem steht: „Snickers! Wenn dich der Hunger packt!“

Beim türkischen Glücksrad, der Kandidat sagt: "Ich kaufe ein Ü." Bing,  bing, bing, bing, bing, biing, biiing, biiiing, biiiiing, bing. "Ich  möchte lösen."

Zwei sächsische Polizisten halten einen englischen Autofahrer an. Sagt  der eine Polizist zum anderen: "Baul, schraib ma uff: Dor Mann hat soi  Lenkrad uff dor falschen Seide!" Darauf der Engländer: "What do you want  from me?" Der Polizist zum Kollegen: "Baul, schreib ufff: Dor Mann red  wirres Zeusch!" Der Polizist geht um das Auto des Engländers herum und  sieht den Aufkleber mit "GB". Ganz aufgeregt sagt er zu seinem Kollegen:  "Baul, streisch olles, dor Mann ist von dor Griminal Bolizei!"

Der Sohn kommt aus der Schule nach Hause und sagt zu seinem Vater: "Du  Papa, ein Junge in der Schule hat mich schwul genannt." Daraufhin der  Papa energisch: "Du hast ihm doch sicher gleich eine runtergehauen?!  Antwortet der Junge: "Nein, er ist doch sooo süß!"

							Treffen wir uns heute Abend zum "Griechisch Grillen?" Also ohne Kohle!

Wie kam das Rettungspaket nach Griechenland? Natürlich mit dem Hermes Versand!


so und zum drüberstreuen noch ein paar Chuck Norris Witze (und sorry falls einige davon schon vorkamen, alle hab ich nicht im Kopf)


Die Menschen glauben an Gott, Gott glaub an Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris biegt Uri Geller!

Wenn Chuck Norris in den Himmel sieht, schwitzen die Wolken. Wir kennen das Phänomen als Regen.

Chuck Norris läuft bei Super Mario Bros nach links. 						

Aschewolke über Europa? Chuck Norris hat die Grillsaison eröffnet. 						Chuck Norris ist so cool, dass es hinter ihm schneit.

Chuck Norris kann durch Null teilen.

Es gibt keine Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak. Chuck Norris lebt in Oklahoma.

Sido hat mal' gefragt, wer Chuck Norris ist. Seitdem trägt Sido eine Maske.

Chuck Norris hat den Niagara Fall gelöst und die Formel 1 ausgerechnet.

Chuck Norris trägt keine Uhr. Er entscheidet, wie spät es ist.

Es gibt keine Evolutionstheorie, sondern nur eine Liste von Kreaturen, denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben.

Chuck Norris wurde von einer Schlange gebissen. Nach drei schmerzvollen Tagen starb die Schlange.

Jesus ging über’s Wasser? Chuck Norris schwamm durch’s Land!

Chuck Norris fährt in England auf der rechten Seite.

Wenn Chuck Norris teilt, bleibt kein Rest.

Chuck Norris versteht sogar Frauen. 

Chuck Norris kann Griechenland retten! Und Irland! 						

Als Bill Gates mal' zu Chuck Norris sagte, er hätte genug Geld um  die ganze Welt zu kaufen, sagte Chuck Norris: "Ich verkaufe nicht." 

Das einzige Mal, dass Chuck Norris sich irrte, war, als er dachte, er hätte einen Fehler gemacht. 						

In Wirklichkeit ist das Guinnesbuch der Rekorde das Tagebuch von Chuck Norris. 

Wenn Chuck Norris puzzeln will, kauft er sich eine Packung Semmelbrösel und baut die Semmeln wieder zusammen. 						

Chuck Norris stirbt nicht, denn der Tod schafft es nicht, ihn zu holen. 						

Wenn Chuck Norris auf der Stelle läuft, dann dreht sich die Welt schneller. 						

Letztens hat Chuck Norris eine ganze Packung Schlaftabletten geschluckt. Er musste einmal Zwinkern.


----------



## ACDSee (6. Juli 2012)

Gott sprach "Es werde Licht"
Chuck Norres antwortere: "Sag bitte!"


----------



## Rico-3000 (7. Juli 2012)

*Student kommt zu spät zur Vorlesung...
 Der Prof. fragt grimmig:"Haben Sie gedient???" 
 Student nickt. 
 Prof.:" Was hätte Ihr Spiess dazu gesagt, wenn Sie zu spät kommen???" 
 Student: "Guten Morgen, Herr Leutnant!!!" 

   
*


----------



## dragonlort (7. Juli 2012)

eine firma, die Nägel herstellt, hat einen Medien-Designer beauftragt neue Plakate herzustellen. als erstes präsentiert er ein Plakat, auf dem Jesus am kreuz hängt, darunter der Satz "unsere Nägeln halten alles". sein Chef rastet total aus 'ich fass es nicht, das ist unglaublich verwerflich!'. der Designer:"ok ok entschuldigung!! ich werd das sofort ändern!". am nächsten Tag kommt er mit einem neuen Entwurf. es zeigt Jesus, wie er am Boden des Kreuzes liegt. darunter der Satz "mit unseren Nägeln wäre das nicht passiert."


----------



## ACDSee (7. Juli 2012)

Passend dazu: Die letzten Worte von Jesus: "Mehr Nägel ich rutsche."


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2012)

Was auch immer du machst: Gib 100%.
Außer du spendest Blut!


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

2 U-Boote fliegen durch die Wüste
Das eine verliert ein Rad...

Wie viele Eier sind im Nest?


----------



## Autoexec1 (7. Juli 2012)

was hängt an der wand, tickt und wenns runtergefallen ist, ist die uhr kaputt...


und

was macht ein Mann ohne Beine?    Sackhüpfen


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Juli 2012)

passt zwar nich ganz hier rein, aber iwo muss ich es unterbringen 
es sei noch gesgat, dass ich kein verswörungs-theoretiker bin oder sonstiges...nich, dass morgen wer vor der tür steht und dumme fragen stellt 
edit: ich folge mal dem rat meines kritikers und hau ne ab 18-warnung davor...auch wenn hier ja eig nix gepostet werden darf, was ab 18 is  also vorsicht, könnte anstößig sein!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> passt zwar nich ganz hier rein, aber iwo muss ich es unterbringen
> es sei noch gesgat, dass ich kein verswörungs-theoretiker bin oder sonstiges...nich, dass morgen wer vor der tür steht und dumme fragen stellt


 
Oha. 

So, was ganz geschmackloses. Seeehr schwarzer Humor, der Ersteller gehört eigentlich mal ordentlich gefoltert. Nur draufklicken wenn ihr euch wirklich sicher seit, ach ja USK 18++!
(Das ist übrigens kein Scherz, ich finde das Bild einfach nur Abstossend, passt aber zu Nutskuls)



Spoiler



http://shitz.co/storage/images/4d8102f7e10804c67c3f6_0234_87b6[1].jpg


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Juli 2012)

och ne, oder  ne moralpredigt? 
dann dürften hier aber auch keine kriegs-witze oder sonstige witze gemacht werden, wo im vorfeld menschen darunter gelitten haben. 
wobei witz natürlich in dem zusammenhang nicht das richtige wort ist...
und was soll "passt aber zu Nutskuls" bitte heißen  das is mein lieblings stubentieger. bin ich wenigstens eienr der wenigen, die auch das copyright an dem profilbild haben


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bin ich wenigstens eienr der wenigen, die auch das copyright an dem profilbild haben


 
ACTA-Verfechter?


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ACTA-Verfechter?


in die richtung wollte ich zwar nich, aber wenn wir einmal dabei sind: es is mir absolut egal.  hab nix zu verstecken und von daher können sie sich freuen, wenn sie sehen, dass ich auf pcghx bin
PS: off-topic


----------



## Asus4ever (7. Juli 2012)

Das ist was, worüber man tlw. Nich mehr lachen kann. Wie ElitrixHD-Witze oder wie der Typ heißt.
Humor, schwarz wie die Nacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Juli 2012)

"Hätte ich dein Gesicht, würde ich lachend in eine Kreissäge rennen"


----------



## Bene11660 (8. Juli 2012)

Warum nehmen Atheisten kein Viagra?
Sie glauben nicht an die Auferstehung!

Treffen sich zwei Atheisten im Himmel.
Fragt der eine: “Du hier?”
Erwidert der Andere: “Das fragt der Richtige!”

Sagt der Atheist: “Ach, wie du betrogen bist, wenn es keinen Himmel gibt!”
Sagt der Christ: “Ach, wie du betrogen bist,
wenn es doch die Hölle gibt.”

F: Was kommt heraus, wenn man einen Zeugen Jehovas mit einem Atheisten kreuzt?
A: Jemand, der vollkommen grundlos an der Tür klingelt. 

Besonders Gemein:
George W. Bush und Tony Blair treffen sich zum Essen mit Gästen im Weißen Haus. Fragt einer der Gäste: “Mister Präsident, worüber unterhalten Sie sich denn so den ganzen Tag?” Bush munter: “Wir planen gerade den 3.Weltkrieg.” — “Oh! Und wie sieht der aus?” — “Wir töten 40 Millionen Moslems und einen Zahnarzt …” Der Gast schaut etwas verwirrt: “Wieso einen Zahnarzt?” Bush klopft Blair auf die Schulter und meint: “Was habe ich dir gesagt, Tony. Keiner wird nach den Moslems fragen.”


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Juli 2012)

Der letzte is aber nur ne Neuauflage eines Klassikers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2012)

Muss mann nicht verstehen


----------



## Asus4ever (8. Juli 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mann nicht verstehen



Lol 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch gut


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Juli 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch gut



Oh mann!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2012)

Der Arme Hase


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Juli 2012)

Der Klassiker und dafür werden mich wohl auch alle Frauen hier hassen:

Warum bekommen Männer keine Cellulite?
- Weils kacke aussieht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juli 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Der Klassiker und dafür werden mich wohl auch alle Frauen hier hassen:
> [...]


 
Frauen? Hier? 

Gibts nicht!


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Juli 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Frauen? Hier?
> 
> Gibts nicht!


 
Glaube ich schon - bin aber keine


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Juli 2012)

ein paar vereinzelte, die sich auf dem weg zum küchenforum verirrt haben *duck und weg*


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Juli 2012)

Es gab hier mal welche..



			
				EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar vereinzelte, die sich auf dem weg zum küchenforum verirrt haben *duck und weg*



aand.. they're gone.


----------



## Niza (10. Juli 2012)

*Ein schon älterer Witz :*
F: Wie kriegt man einen PC zum Abstürzen ?

A: Aus dem Fenster werfen

*
Der nächste Witz:*
F: Was ist der Unterschied wenn man aus den ersten oder 10ten stock springt ?

A: 1er Stock Bum Ahh
10ter Stock ahh Bum

*dann noch einer :*
F: Was ist Grün und wir auf Knopfdruck rot 
A: Ein Frosch im Mixer

F: Was ist Grün und bleibt auf Knopfdruck Grün
A: Ein Frosch im Mixer der um sein Leben rennt

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ACDSee (10. Juli 2012)

Was ist Andre Agassi von Beruf?
- Grafiker -


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Was ist Andre Agassi von Beruf?
> - Grafiker -


 
Au Weia...-


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Juli 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist Andre Agassi von Beruf?
> - Grafiker -



Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Juli 2012)

Er ist mit Steffi "Graf" (Tennis-Ikone) verheiratet. Nun verstanden?


----------



## Abufaso (10. Juli 2012)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Er ist mit Steffi "Graf" (Tennis-Ikone) verheiratet. Nun verstanden?


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Juli 2012)

Wie rettet man einen Wessi vorm ertrinken?
- Fuß vom Kopf nehmen -


----------



## ZeroHour (11. Juli 2012)

Was ist groß, gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?

--Ein Bagger.



Aber was ist dann groß und gelb und KANN schwimmen??

--Schwimmbagger...


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Juli 2012)

Wie erkennt man die Himmelsrichtungen nur mit einer Banane?
-Man legt sie auf ne Mauer und von wo sie geklaut wird, da ist Osten-


----------



## Silvecio (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8Ka3N_3B8o​


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Was ist passiert, wenn ein Trabbi bei Grün noch an der Ampel steht? 
Der Mercedes hinter ihm hat die Lüftung eingeschaltet ...

Ein Gefangener flieht aus dem Gefängnis. Schnappt er sich das  erstbeste Auto und zischt davon. Schreit der Gefängnisaufseher: Der  Gefangene ist mit meinem Opel weggefahren.
Darauf der Gefängnisdirektor: Oje, der Arme... 

FIAT = Fehler In Allen Teilen

was heißt trabbi auf französisch??
  carton de blamage


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2012)

BMW: Besser man wandert 

Mit dem Ford fort und mit der Bahn zurück


----------



## ACDSee (12. Juli 2012)

BMW: bei Mercedes weggeworfen
Mercedes: mit einem richtigen code entwenden Diebe einen Silberpfeil
Seat: sehen, einsteigen, aussteilgen, totlachen
Ford: Für Ossis reicht der / für Oma reicht der
VW: Viehwaggon
Opel: ohne power, ewig letzter


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Juli 2012)

VW Golf = Völlig wertloses Gerümpel ohne logische Funktion
Mitsubishi = Motor ist totaler schrott und bremsfallschirm ist sicherheitshalber hinten installiert
AEG = Auspacken, Einpacken, Gutschrift
SEAT = Sicherlich eine Art Traktor


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2012)

OPEL = Offizieller Pfusch eines Lehrlings
OPEL = Oh Prima, er läuft
FORD = er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder
HONDA = Heute ohne nennenswerte Defekte angekommen


----------



## janaiky (13. Juli 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Auto und einer Rolle Klopapier?


Spoiler



Das Auto kann man auch gebraucht kaufen


----------



## Abufaso (15. Juli 2012)

Veni, vidi, Andreas.
Ich kam, sah, und es war Obst im Haus.


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. Juli 2012)

liegt ein gärtner total platt aufm rasen und zwei schnecken sitzen drauf.sagt die eine:was issn mit dem passiert?...sagt die andere: ich hab ihm eine bierfalle gelegt.......


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Juli 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkennt man die Himmelsrichtungen nur mit einer Banane?
> -Man legt sie auf ne Mauer und von wo sie geklaut wird, da ist Osten-





			
				=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist passiert, wenn ein Trabbi bei Grün noch an der Ampel steht?
> Der Mercedes hinter ihm hat die Lüftung eingeschaltet ...
> 
> Ein Gefangener flieht aus dem Gefängnis. Schnappt er sich das  erstbeste Auto und zischt davon. Schreit der Gefängnisaufseher: Der  Gefangene ist mit meinem Opel weggefahren.
> ...





			
				computertod schrieb:
			
		

> OPEL = Offizieller Pfusch eines Lehrlings
> OPEL = Oh Prima, er läuft
> FORD = er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder
> HONDA = Heute ohne nennenswerte Defekte angekommen



Alter göttlich xD


----------



## computertod (15. Juli 2012)

FIAT = Ferrari in ausergewöhnlicher Tarnung
FIAT = Fahre immer am Tag (Nachts haben die Werkstätten zu)
FIAT = Ferrari in allen teilen
Was ist der unterschied zwischen Audi und Opel?: Jeder der 4 Ringe steht für  100000km, Opel hat nur einen und der ist durchgestrichen


----------



## Asus4ever (15. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Audi geb ich dir Recht, mein Opa hat nen A4 von 97, mit dem er immer noch geschäftlich unterwegs ist (noch keine Rente), der hat bisher 497.000 km... Heut Vormittag gesehen


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes Auto war ein Opel Kadett mit Stufenheck und 1,6er Motor. Der hatte als ich ihn abgegeben hab 483tausend Km ohne Scheckheft runter und fuhr tadellos. Das gibts also nicht nur bei Audi.

Ein Pferd und ein Hase leben auf einem Bauernhof. Die beiden sind dicke  Freunde. Eines Tages machen die beiden einen Spaziergang im nahen Moor.  Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht mehr  alleine befreien. Der Hase will seinen Freund natürlich retten, ist aber  selbst viel zu schwach dazu. Also rennt der Hase zurück zum Bauernhof,  um den Bauern zu holen, kann ihn aber nicht finden, da dieser nämlich  mit dem Traktor auf dem Feld ist.
In seiner Not klaut der Hase die  Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des Bauern, einen Audi. Der Hase fährt  mit dem Audi ins Moor, parkt neben dem Sumpfloch, in dem das Pferd  steckt, befestigt am Auto das Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende  dem Pferd um den Hals. So wird das Pferd gerettet und es verspricht dem  Hasen, sich bei passender Gelegenheit zu revanchieren. Bald darauf  plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe Wasserpfütze und kommt nicht mehr von  alleine heraus.
In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd, um ihm zu helfen.  Das Pferd möchte nun auch den Audi holen, um den Hasen zu retten. Leider  ist das Pferd viel zu gross und schafft es nicht, in das Auto  einzusteigen. Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee.
Es geht zurück  zur Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach darüber und fährt seine ganze  Männlichkeit aus, bis sich der Hase daran festhalten kann. So zieht das  Pferd den Hasen aus dem Wasser.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte:  Wenn man ein ordentliches Gerät hat, braucht man keinen Audi, um ein  Häschen an Land zu ziehen...


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2012)

Es war einmal ein Schäfer, der in einer einsamen Gegend seine Schafe  hütete. Plötzlich taucht in einer großen Staubwolke ein nagelneuer Audi  A8 auf und hält neben ihm. Der Fahrer, ein junger Mann, steigt aus und  fragt ihn: "Wenn ich errate, wie viele Schafe Sie haben, bekomme ich  dann eins?" Der Schäfer schaut den jungen Mann an, dann seine friedlich  grasenden Schafe und sagt ruhig: "In Ordnung".

Der junge Mann  parkt den Audi A8, verbindet sein Notebook mit dem Handy, geht im  Internet auf die NASA Seite, scannt die Gegend mit Hilfe eines  Satelliten Navigationssystems und öffnet eine Excel Tabelle mit einer  Unmenge Formeln. Schließlich druckt er einen Bericht auf seinem High  Tech Minidrucker aus, dreht sich zu dem Schäfer um und sagt: " Sie haben  hier exakt 1.596 Schafe."

Der Schäfer sagt: "Das ist richtig  suchen Sie sich ein Schaf aus". Der junge Mann nimmt eins der Tiere und  lädt es in den Audi A8. Der Schäfer schaut ihm zu und sagt: "Wenn ich  Ihren Beruf errate, geben Sie mir dann das Schaf zurück?" Der junge Mann  antwortet: "Klar warum nicht?" Der Schäfer sagt: " Sie sind ein  Unternehmensberater". "Das ist richtig, woher wissen Sie das?" will der  junge Mann wissen. "Sehr einfach", sagt der Schäfer, "Erstens sind Sie  hier aufgetaucht, obwohl Sie keiner gerufen hat. Zweitens wollen Sie  dafür bezahlt werden, dass Sie mir etwas sagen, was ich ohnehin schon  weiß. Und drittens haben Sie keine Ahnung von dem, was ich mache ... und  jetzt geben Sie mir meinen Hund zurück!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (16. Juli 2012)

BMW = *B*ayrischer *M*ist*W*agen
DATSUN = Dieses Auto tötet sanft unsere Nation


----------



## Special_Flo (16. Juli 2012)

VW GOLF = Völlig Wertloser Gegenstand ohne logische Funktion.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> FIAT = Ferrari in ausergewöhnlicher Tarnung
> FIAT = Fahre immer am Tag (Nachts haben die Werkstätten zu)
> FIAT = Ferrari in allen teilen
> Was ist der unterschied zwischen Audi und Opel?: Jeder der 4 Ringe steht für  100000km, Opel hat nur einen und der ist durchgestrichen


 
FIAT= Fehler in allen Teilen!


----------



## Banane5 (17. Juli 2012)

Mazda: mein Auto zerstört deutsche Arbeitsplätze


----------



## type_o (17. Juli 2012)

@ Uzi: ich hab Deine Sig gelesen und 
fehlt nur noch die Frage, welche aber schon mit einem bösen Gesichtsausdruck gestellt wird: ' Bin ich Dir zu dick?' 

MfG type_o


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2012)

das ding hier fand ich auch herrlich ^^


----------



## hempsmoker (17. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## Asus4ever (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## Silvecio (19. Juli 2012)

War letztens an der Nordsee....
Hab am Strand, nah am Wasser, ein Loch gebuddelt.
Auf einmal lief das Wasser ab. Nach drei Stunden war die Nordsee schon fast leer.....

Hab ich es schnell wieder zu gebuddelt.
War die Nordsee nach drei Stunden wieder voll....

Puh, nochmal Glück gehabt. Hat auch keiner was gemerkt...


----------



## dragonlort (20. Juli 2012)

Was ist der perverseste Beruf der Welt?

Postbote! Er geht von Schlitz zu Schlitz bis der Sack leer ist


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## Asus4ever (22. Juli 2012)

Blondinenwitze FTW!!!


Wie ertränkt man eine Blondine? Man befestigt einen Spiegel am Boden eines Pools 

Wie sterben die Gehirnzellen einer Blondine?
Einsam!


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juli 2012)

Ein Mann kommt in einen Software-Laden: "Ich suche ein spannendes Grafik-Adventure, das mich auch nach Wochen noch so richtig fordert!"
Darauf der Verkäufer: "Haben sie schon Windows XP ausprobiert?"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juli 2012)

Hab auch noch einen:

Gott schütze uns vor Wetter und Wind und vor Autos die aus England sind


----------



## computertod (24. Juli 2012)

so kenn ich ihn^^
Gott schütze uns vor Eis und Schnee und vor Traktoren von Case und IHC


----------



## dragonlort (25. Juli 2012)

Hier noch einer^^

Warum darf ein Mann über 60 keine Kondome mehr kaufen?
Weil es verboten ist Gammelfleisch wieder einzupacken! ^^


----------



## type_o (26. Juli 2012)

Eine Blondiene liegt nackt und mit gespreizten Schenkeln am Strand. 
Auf was wartet Sie?  

Na auf eine Seezunge! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Juli 2012)

FIAT=Für Italiener außreichende Technick
FIAT=Ferrari in außergewöhnlicher Tarnung


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

Neulich bei SMSvonGesternNacht:



> - Die geplatzten Kondome liegen ja immer noch auf dem Sofa rum!
> - Schatz, könntest du unsere Kinder bitte beim Namen nennen?





> - Hallo Mama, alles gut bei euch in Spanien?
> Kurze Zwischenbilanz meines Kontos: eingänge: mein Taschengeld. ausgänge: eine neue Küche und der Feuerwehreinsatz der nötig war, um die alte zu löschen.





> - Es kommen echt nur alkohol-, reise und partnervermittlungswerbungen.
> - Und Bananen!
> - Das gehört zur Partnervermittlung!


----------



## batmaan (3. August 2012)

Schalke wird Meister.


----------



## Abufaso (3. August 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> Schalke wird Meister.



Trololo


----------



## batmaan (3. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Trololo


 
der musste einfach sein


----------



## Abufaso (3. August 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> der musste einfach sein



Ich finds gut


----------



## speedstar (5. August 2012)

FIAT: Fix It Again Tony! (Repariere es nochmal Tony)


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2012)

Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht, auch wenn er seine Lüge zweimal spricht


----------



## HairforceOne (5. August 2012)

Was ist gelb und kann nicht Schwimmen? 


Ein Bagger!
Und warum nicht?


Weil er nur einen Arm hat!  *badumm düsch!*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2012)

Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular aus, auf dem sie
die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Fluges  aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern.
Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des  Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen  haben, bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet.



Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die
Ingenieure dabei humorlos waren.
Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsächlich so
von Piloten der Fluglinie QANTAS eingereicht wurden.
Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker.
Übrigens:
Quantas ist die einzige große Airline,
bei der es noch nie einen Absturz gab.
Stand 2001


Pilot:
Bereifung innen links muss
fast erneuert werden.

Mechaniker:
Bereifung innen links fast
erneuert.



Pilot:
Testflug OK. Landung mit
Autopilot sehr hart.

Mechaniker:
Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht installiert.




Pilot:
Im Cockpit ist irgend etwas locker.

Mechaniker:
Wir haben im Cockpit irgend etwas wieder fest gemacht.



Pilot:
Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe.

Mechaniker:
Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand.




Pilot:
Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung
auf "Höhe halten" einen Sinkflug
von 200 fpm ein.

Mechaniker:
Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider nicht nachvollziehen.




Pilot:
Hinweis auf undichte Stelle
an der rechten Seite.

Mechaniker:
Hinweis entfernt.




Pilot:
DME ist unglaublich laut.

Mechaniker:
DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstärke eingestellt.




Pilot:
IFF funktioniert nicht.

Mechaniker:
IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist.



Pilot:
Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe.

Mechaniker:
Vermute Sie haben Recht.




Pilot:
Antrieb 3 fehlt.

Mechaniker:
Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten Tragfläche gefunden.



Pilot:
Flugzeug fliegt komisch.

Mechaniker:
Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu fliegen.



Pilot:
Zielradar summt.

Mechaniker:
Zielradar neu programmiert,
so dass es jetzt in Worten spricht.


Pilot:
Maus im Cockpit.

Mechaniker:
Katze installiert.


----------



## hempsmoker (8. September 2012)

Kannte ich zwar schon, aber der ist immer wieder gut


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. September 2012)

Keine ahnung, obs den schon gab, aber:

Großvater sorgt sich um seinen Enkel, der inzwischen 18 ist, aber nie das Haus verlässt weil er ständig vor dem PC sitzt.  
Eines Tages spricht ihn der Großvater an: "Weißt du, was ich in deinem Alter getan habe?"  
"Ne, was denn?"  
"Wir sind nach Paris ins Moulin Rouge gefahren, haben gefressen,  gesoffen, haben den Weibern an den Titten rumgespielt, haben dem Barmann  an die Theke gepisst und sind ohne zu zahlen gegangen."  
Dem Enkel scheint diese Vorstellung zu gefallen, nicht nur das, nein  sie lässt ihn nicht mehr los, also entscheidet er sich dasselbe zu tun.   
Inzwischen sind zwei Wochen vergangen und der Großvater kommt wieder  zu Besuch. Da sieht er seinen Enkel komplett eingegipst und nur noch  mit der Hälfte seiner Zähne.  
"Mein Gott was ist mit dir passiert?"  
"Tja Großvater. Wir sind nach Paris ins Moulin Rouge gefahren, haben  gefressen, gesoffen, den Weibern an den Titten rumgespielt, haben dem  Barmann an die Theke gepisst und wollten ohne zu zahlen gehen. Da haben  sie uns voll vertrimmt."  
Fragt der Großvater: "Mit wem wart ihr denn da?"  
"Mit der TUI!"  
"Hmh, ja", brummt der Großvater, "das war der Fehler!"  
"Warum, mit wem warst du denn da?"  
"Mit der Wehrmacht!"

und noch einen:

*Wie viele PCGHX-User braucht man um eine Glühbirne in der Garage zu wechseln? *

1 Mitglied, das die Glühbirne wechselt und einen Beitrag schreibt, dass die Glühbirne gewechselt wurde. 

14 die über ihre Erfahrungen beim Glühbirnenwechseln schreiben und wie die Glühbirne noch anders hätte gewechselt werden können 

7 die vor den Gefahren des Glühbirnenwechselns warnen 

27 die die Schreib- und Grammatikfehler der vorangegangenen Beiträge über das Glühbirnenwechseln korrigieren 

53 die die Fehlersucher beschimpfen 

41 die die Schimpf-Beiträge korrigieren 

6 die über die korrekte Schreibweise "Glühbirne" oder "Glüh-Birne" streiten und weitere 

6 die diese 6 als Korinthenkacker verdammen 

2 die in einem Lampengeschäft arbeiten und darüber informieren, dass der korrekte Ausdruck "Glühlampe" lautet 

14 die sich beschweren, dass die URL's falsch formatiert und damit unleserlich waren und dann die richtigen URL's schicken 

12 die schreiben, dass sie das Forum verlassen werden, weil ihnen die Glühbirnen-Kontroverse zuviel wird 

4 die vorschlagen, dass die Mitglieder in der Glühbirnen-FAQ nachschauen 

44 die wissen wollen, was ein FAQ ist 

4 die nachfragen "Hatten wir diese Diskussion nicht erst vor kurzem?" 

143 die vorschlagen, zuerst eine Googlesuche über Glühbirnen 
durchzuführen, bevor man Fragen über Glühbirnen in das Forum stellt. 

1 selten schreibendes Mitglied, welches in 6 Monaten im Archiv den  ersten Beitrag liest und die ganze Diskussion von vorne lostritt...... 

16 Mitglieder, die eines der Postings mit "ja, der Meinung bin ich auch" beantworten. 

28 Mitglieder, die darauf mit "ich ebenfalls" reagieren 

31 Mitglieder, die darauf hinweisen, dass das benutzte Forum falsch ist 

45, die andere Foren vorschlagen - davon 5 "Parawissenschaften", 12 "Sonstiges", 8 "Witze", 21 "Mathe und Physik" 

Mindestens 2, die darauf hinweisen, dass das 46 und nicht 45 gibt ... 

und noch 3 die den Basserwitz erzählen:" wie viele Bassisten braucht man  um ne Glühbirne zu wechseln? - 5 einer stellt sich untendrunter, hält  die Glühbirne in der Fassung und die anderen saufen bis sich der Raum  dreht.." 

13 die sagen, dass sie den Witz nicht lustig fanden. 

43 die ihnen dabei widersprechen 

1 der vorschlägt, die Glühlampe in der Leuchte zu reparieren 

7 Tüftler, die darauf einsteigen und diskutieren, wie die gesamte Lampe  geschüttelt werden muß, daß die Enden des Glühfadens sich wieder  ineinander verhaken 

16 die elektrisches Licht als ungemütlich empfinden und die Verwendung von Kerzen empfehlen 

5 die die Strompreisdiktatur der Energieversorger nicht mitspielen und  darum die Verwendung elektrischer Energie kategorisch ablehnen 

3 die elektrisches Licht als Teufelswerk betrachten 

1 der empfiehlt, sich mit der Situation abzufinden und Dunkelheit zum Standard erheben 

8 die kein Licht brauchen, weil sie eh immer mit den Hühnern aufstehen und zu Bett gehen 

49 die so "Goth" sind, dass sie ihre Räume zusätzlich am Tag verdunkeln 

2 die meinen, dass der Defekt der Glühbirne von einer höheren Macht  herbeigeführt wurde und daß es Frevel sei, sie auszutauschen 

17 die empfehlen, doch auf Energiesparlampen umzustellen 

28 die die Vorteile der Energiesparlampe (v.a. lange Lebensdauer,  Energiespareffekt etc) aufzählen und versuchen, sich irgendwie einig zu  werden, wie viel man mit so ner Lampe denn nun wirklich spart 

9 die detailliert die Unterschiede zwischen Kompakt-Leuchtstofflampe und Langfeldleuchte aufzeigen 

1 Pedant, der darauf besteht, daß Leuchtstofflampen keine Neonlampen sind 

5 die hohen Schadstoffgehalt, schwierige Entsorgung und doch nicht so  großen Spareffekt als Argument gegen Energiesparlampen anführen 

2 die, nachdem sie den Hickhack um die Energiesparlampen gelesen haben,  als Alternative vorschlagen, doch Glühlampen zu verwenden 

38 die die vorigen 2 unmissverständlich auffordern, gefälligst beim  nächsten mal erst den ganzen Thread zu lesen, bevor sie was posten,  schließlich sei die Diskussion ja anfangs um Glühlampen entbrannt 

1 der beiden, die die Glühlampen wieder ins Gespräch gebracht haben, der  sich beim Admin beschwert und unter Klageandrohung fordert, einen  Beitrag zu löschen, in dem sich einer seiner Vorredner deutlich im Ton  vergriffen hat) 

1 Admin, der um den lieben Frieden willen die Beitragslöschung  durchführt, sich dabei verklickt, dabei den ganzen Thread ins Nirwana  schickt (wofür er sich natürlich im Forum entschuldigt) und nach einer  Schrecksekunde befriedigt feststellt, das ganze Streitthema glücklich  aus der Welt geschafft zu haben 

1 User, der den gesamten Foreninhalt auf seinem Offline-reader  gespeichert hat, und, nachdem der Admin erklärt hat, daß ein  re-importieren ins Forum nicht möglich sei, diesen für unfähig erklärt,  auf seinem eigenen Webspace selbst ein Forum einrichtet und den Thread  dort neu aufleben läßt...


----------



## axel25 (10. September 2012)

Fies, aber wohl nicht so weit an der Realität vorbei


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> (...)


 
Genial  Ja, unser Forum halt


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2012)

Was riecht nach Fisch und reimt sich auf Uschi?
 Sushi - aber eure Art zu denken gefällt mir.


----------



## Jens92 (12. September 2012)

Satz: Mathematiker sind konvergent. 
Beweis: Mathematiker sind monoton und beschränkt. q.e.d.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. September 2012)

Wie macht das Määääääääh?
- Ziege Ziege Ziege Ziege


----------



## ACDSee (14. September 2012)

Was ist gelb-schwarz und macht immer "Mus-Mus"?

- eine Biene im Rückwärtsflug


----------



## Bummsbirne (16. September 2012)

Zu welchem Arzt muss Pinochio, wenn er Gesundheitliche Probleme hat?




Zum Holz-Nasen Ohrenarzt


----------



## Asus4ever (18. September 2012)

Kann man mit einem Tampon schreiben?
In der Regel schon


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2012)

Welche Automarke kommt schon in der Bibel vor?


Spoiler



"Und sie sündigten in einem *Ford*"


----------



## Abufaso (18. September 2012)

Eine alte Dame sitzt mit einem Neonazi  zusammen im Wartezimmer. Lange mustert sie ihn von oben bis unten,  schaut immer wieder auf die Glatze und anschließend auf die  Springerstiefel. Nach einer Weile spricht sie ihn an: "Ach, Sie Armer!  Erst die Chemo und jetzt auch noch orthopädische Schuhe!"


Wer war der erste Taxifahrer?
 ..
 Schlimmes ...denn schon in der Bibel stand :" und Schlimmes wird Sie wieder fahren!"


Bambilein, das süße Reh, klebt vorne an mein LKW!


----------



## Uziflator (18. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bambilein, das süße Reh, klebt vorne an mein LKW!


Guter Witz nur Bambi ist ein Hirsch!


Woran erkennt man verliebte Wolkenkratzer?

-Flugzeuge im Bauch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2012)

Wer war der erste Torwart?
Noah!
Und Gott sprach: "geh du in den Kasten, ich geh in den Sturm!"


----------



## Tobucu (25. September 2012)

Zwei Kannibalen verspeisen einen Clown.
Da sagt der eine: 'Der schmeckt aber komisch.'


----------



## Asus4ever (25. September 2012)

Geht ein Zwerg in den Wald, sieht ein Pilz und trinkt es aus.

Was ist braun, qualmt und hüpft übers Feld?


Spoiler



Ein Kaminchen!


----------



## skyscraper (26. September 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man verliebte Wolkenkratzer?
> 
> -Flugzeuge im Bauch



 Eine Anspielung?


----------



## debalz (26. September 2012)

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.


----------



## Asus4ever (28. September 2012)

Kann man mit nem Tampon schreiben?

In der Regel schon


----------



## Abufaso (28. September 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man mit nem Tampon schreiben?
> 
> In der Regel schon



Der ist zwar gut, aber du hast den erst eine Seite vorher schon gebracht


----------



## AirBrot (29. September 2012)

Was ist blau und schmeckt nach roter Farbe


-blaue Farbe


----------



## Low (29. September 2012)

Sitzen 2 Bomben im Keller.
Sagt die eine zur anderen:"Lass uns hochgehen."


----------



## Asus4ever (29. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist zwar gut, aber du hast den erst eine Seite vorher schon gebracht



Uuuups 

Was macht man mit einem Hund ohne Beine?


Spoiler



Um die Häuser ziehen!


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

Der über mir.


----------



## Low (30. September 2012)

Özil brauch kein Klo, er hat deine Mutter. (hab den Witz von Bild.de)


----------



## skyscraper (1. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Özil brauch kein Klo, er hat deine Mutter. (hab den Witz von Bild.de)


 
Ähhh


----------



## Yellowbear (1. Oktober 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ähhh


 
Joa, verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn der von Bild.de kommt, habe ich keine hohe Qualität erwartet...


----------



## Abufaso (1. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Özil brauch kein Klo, er hat deine Mutter. (hab den Witz von Bild.de)



Wtf?  Der war wohl zu hohl für mich..


----------



## Sraw (1. Oktober 2012)

Treffen sich drei Studenten und streiten sich wer wohl der Faulste sei.
Sagt der Erste: "Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gelaufen, da lag ein  Hundertmarkschein vor mir und ich war zu faul ihn aufzuheben."
Sagt der Zweite: "Das ist ja noch nichts. Ich hab letzte Woche im  Preisausschreiben einen 7er BMW gewonnen und war zu faul ihn abzuholen!"
Lacht der Dritte nur und sagt: "Ich war gestern im Kino und habe zwei Stunden lang nur geschrieen."
Die Anderen: "Was ist daran denn faul?"
Der dritte wieder: "Ich hab mir beim Hinsetzen die Eier im Klappstuhl eingeklemmt und war zu faul aufzustehen..."


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2012)

Der erste Schnee: 2% bauen einen Schneemann, 3% machen eine Schneeballschlacht, und 95% posten "Schnee *_*" auf Facebook.


----------



## coroc (12. Oktober 2012)

Was ist gelb und schießt? 

Ne Banone


----------



## ACDSee (12. Oktober 2012)

Was ist Gelb und stinkt nach Urin?

- eine Polonese.. im Altersheim.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2012)

PMueller1 schrieb:


> Das ist leider kein Witz, das ist harte Realität


 Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang! Da hast du (leider) völlig recht. 

Facebook ist wie ein Kühlschrank. Auch wenn man weiß, dass nichts interessantes drin ist, schaut man alle fünf Minuten rein.


----------



## coroc (16. Oktober 2012)

Hasts auf den Punkt getroffen. 

Wobei mein Acc iwo rumdümpelt...


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Facebook ist wie ein Kühlschrank. Auch wenn man weiß, dass nichts interessantes drin ist, schaut man alle fünf Minuten rein.


 
HaHa, du hast so recht!


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang! Da hast du (leider) völlig recht.
> 
> Facebook ist wie ein Kühlschrank. Auch wenn man weiß, dass nichts interessantes drin ist, schaut man alle fünf Minuten rein.


 
Word!



Warum steht ein Pils im Wald? Weil die Tannen zapfen!


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Inzwischen gibt es ja für die meisten Automarken irgendein Internetforum.
Hier ein kurzer Einblick in die zuletzt besprochenen Themen:


Lamborghini Forum:
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht weiter!

Audi A8 Forum:
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?

Fiat Forum:
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?

Mercedes C-Klasse Forum:
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen nass geworden - Was tun?

MX-5 Forum:
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW Touareg ist mir übers Auto gefahren.

VW Touareg Forum:
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus?

Renault-Forum:
Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.

Bentley Forum:
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich ihn?

Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:
Verbrauch unter 40L/100km - Motorschaden?

Smart Forum:
Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr Leistung!

Camaro Forum:
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und seiner Frau geschlafen.
Wie kann ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und gehe keinesfalls wieder zurück in den Knast!

Mustang Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Civic Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Opel Forum:
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema gelöscht von Admin).

Mazda MX-5 Forum:
Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?

BMW M3 Forum:
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3-Außenspiegel her?

Viper-Forum:
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da wieder raus?

Ford Fiesta-Forum:
Hilfe - ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der Haube!

Seat Marbella Forum:
Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!

Honda-Forum:
Mein Integra hört bei 9000 Touren auf zu drehen - Motorschaden ?

Honda CRX Forum:
Hilfe, der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuff. Kann ich den Motor starten?

BMW 3er E36-Forum:
Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?

Hummer Forum:
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 Verletzte, 10 Tote.
Muss ich den schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen?? Er sitzt 25 Kilometer entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!

MB 190D Forum:
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand Kisuaheli?


----------



## Asus4ever (23. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen gibt es ja für die meisten Automarken irgendein Internetforum.
> Hier ein kurzer Einblick in die zuletzt besprochenen Themen:
> 
> Lamborghini Forum:
> ...



Haha  Geil


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Oktober 2012)

Ganz wichtig das du seinen Post noch mal zitierst, ich hatte schon vergessen was er geschrieben hat....


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2012)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig das du seinen Post noch mal zitierst, ich hatte schon vergessen was er geschrieben hat....


 
Auch gut.


----------



## Leandros (23. Oktober 2012)

HaHa, Klaro, ich musst mehrmals sehr Herzhaft Lachen


----------



## kr0 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hahahaha sehr gelungen!


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Fahrt ein Semmel-Wagen vorbei, steigt a Brezn aus!


----------



## joraku (23. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Internetforen für die verschiedensten Fahrzeugmarken ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2012)

Was steht auf dem Grabstein einer Jungfrau? 



> Ungeöffnet zurück!


----------



## Placebo (25. Oktober 2012)

Ein Jäger zum anderen:
"Hey, ich habe heute 10 Enten geschossen!" - "Wahnsinn, waren die wild?" - "Nein, aber der Bauer..."


----------



## Asus4ever (25. Oktober 2012)

Only. LOL.


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2012)

Was passiert wenn ne Blondine von Deutschland nach Österreich zieht?


Spoiler



in beiden Ländern steigt der IQ


----------



## Asus4ever (25. Oktober 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn ne Blondine von Deutschland nach Österreich zieht?
> * SPOILER *



Böse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _VFB_ (27. Oktober 2012)

Was macht ein Bäcker ohne Arme und Beine ? 

Rummkugeln


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Was macht ein Bäcker ohne Arme und Beine ?
> 
> Rummkugeln


 
eher wohl Rumkugel.


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> eher wohl Rumkugel.



Eher rumkugelN
NNN


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> eher wohl Rumkugel.


 
Du musst echt mal aus deinem Android-Programmier-Keller raus.


----------



## AeroX (28. Oktober 2012)

Deine Schwester hat angerufen:

Deine Mutter hat sich losgerissen und frisst das ganze Heu auf. 

Deine Mutter war schon als kleiner Junge hässlich.


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Ach verdammt !! Scheis Rechtschreibung


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Oktober 2012)

Sie: Schatz, findest du nicht auch, dass Nagetiere dumm und unfähig sind?

Er: Ja, mein Mäuschen.


----------



## xnotnax (28. Oktober 2012)

Ein einsamer Singel Nerd geht in einen Computerladen und will ein Gehäuse, wo hinten Löcher für die Schläuche der Wasserkühlung sind^^


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du musst echt mal aus deinem Android-Programmier-Keller raus.


 
Wo du recht hast ... hast du recht. Neues App Update ist raus. Bug Fixes kommen die Tage, dann geh ich wieder raus.


----------



## Beni19 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hier was gemeines 
Trifft Adolf einen Jungen und fragt:
Was machst du morgen?
Darauf der Junge : Fußball spielen 
Adolf: wetten nicht?  
xD


----------



## kr0 (29. Oktober 2012)

- Geht ein Grieche zur Arbet! ;D

- Ein Patient sitzt beim Arzt und dieser meint:
Sie haben nur noch 10 zu leben...daraufhin fragt der Patient:
10..was? Tage? Monate?
Arzt: 9.... 

- Kommt ein einarmiger in einen Second-Hand-Laden =/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

So geht es auch


----------



## Placebo (2. November 2012)

Jesus hat das Deo erfunden, denn er verteilte das Brot unter den Armen


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Jesus hat das Deo erfunden, denn er verteilte das Brot unter den Armen


 
Geil 

Wieso sind Rundschreiben auch im Viereckigen Umschlag?

Warum muß ich um Windows zu beenden auf Start klicken?


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. November 2012)

Mal andere Fragen aus anderen Foren: 

Lamborghini Forum:
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht
weiter!

Audi A8 Forum:
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?

Fiat Forum:
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?

Mercedes C-Klasse Forum:
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen
nass geworden - Was tun?

MX-5 Forum:
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW
Touareg
ist mir übers Auto gefahren.

VW Touareg Forum:
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie
kriege ich den wieder raus?

Renault-Forum:
Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als
erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.

Bentley Forum:
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie
ersetze ich ihn?

Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:
Verbrauch unter 40L/100km - Motorschaden?

Smart Forum:
Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr
Leistung!

Camaro Forum:
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und
seiner Frau geschlafen. Wie kann
ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und
gehe keinesfalls wieder zurück in
den Knast!

Mustang Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute
versucht, mich zu überholen.

Civic Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute
versucht, mich zu überholen.

Opel Forum:
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema
gelöscht von Admin).

Mazda MX-5 Forum:
Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?

BMW M3 Forum:
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3-Außenspiegel
her?

Viper-Forum:
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da
wieder raus?

Ford Fiesta-Forum:
Hilfe - ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der
Haube!

Seat Marbella Forum:
Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!

Honda-Forum:
Mein Integra hört bei 9000 Touren auf zu
drehen - Motorschaden ?

Honda CRX Forum:
Hilfe, der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in
meinem Auspuff. Kann ich den
Motor starten?

BMW 3er E36-Forum:
Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?

Hummer Forum:
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen.
24 Verletzte, 10 Tote. Muss ich den
schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler
kaufen?? Er sitzt 25 Kilometer
entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!

MB 190D Forum:
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand
Kisuaheli?


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

Wurde schon vor 2 Seiten geposted.


----------



## Bene11660 (4. November 2012)

Im tiefsten Leipzig geht der Vater mit seinem Sohn in den Wald um ihm die Vielfalt der Natur zu zeigen. 
Auf dem Hochsitz stehend schaut der Sohn nach Süden und sieht ein Rudel Füchse am Waldrand. 
Der Vater schaut gleichzeitig nach Norden und erblickt eine nackte Blondine beim Sonnenbaden. 
Der Sohn versucht dem Vater seine Entdeckung zu zeigen und ruft:" Oooohhhhh, Függse, Babba, Függse!!!" 
Darauf der Vater:"Aber nür wennde der Momma nücht sogst!"


----------



## Yellowbear (4. November 2012)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Darauf der Vater:"Aber nür wennde der Momma nücht sogst!"


 
Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht!


----------



## ACDSee (4. November 2012)

Was macht eine brandenburgische Mutter, wenn Sie ins Kinderzimmer geht?

- Sie schaut nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Placebo (5. November 2012)

Achtung, politisch "nicht ganz" korrekt:
Geht ein Israeli in ein palästinensisches Restaurant, frägt der Palästinenser "Was hätten Sie denn gerne?". Daraufhin der Israeli: "Nichts, danke. Bin kurz vorm Platzen.."


----------



## Abufaso (5. November 2012)

Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, politisch "nicht ganz" korrekt:



Den Spoiler kann ich nicht abrufen


----------



## Festplatte (5. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Den Spoiler kann ich nicht abrufen



Warum nicht?


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2012)

Smartphone-app


----------



## Placebo (6. November 2012)

Habs geändert


----------



## Festplatte (6. November 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Smartphone-app



Du musst einmal auf den Beitrag tippen, dann siehst du den Spoiler!


----------



## Java_Jim (6. November 2012)

Geht ein Informatiker in die Bar und sagt: Bitte ein Byte!

(Er bestellt 8 Bitburger)


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst einmal auf den Beitrag tippen, dann siehst du den Spoiler!



Bei iOS geht das, nicht so bei Android.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bei iOS geht das, nicht so bei Android.


 
Geht bei Android auch. 



Spoiler



Beweis


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bei Android auch.
> 
> * SPOILER *



Und wie?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Und wie?


 
Tapatalk


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tapatalk


 
Dass die offizielle PCGH App das nicht unterstützt..


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Dass die offizielle PCGH App das nicht unterstützt..


 
Tja, die ist ja auch ********.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tja, die ist ja auch ********.


 Aber umsonst 

@T:
-Mein 3-Jähriger Sohn hat rausgefunden wie man den Kühlschrank öffnet... jetzt muss ich ihn woanders verstauen.

-China:
 *Pingplongpung*
 "Mama hast du mich gerufen?"
 "Nein Schatz, mir ist nur der Löffel runtergefallen!"


----------



## guna7 (7. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> -Mein 3-Jähriger Sohn hat rausgefunden wie man den Kühlschrank öffnet... jetzt muss ich ihn woanders verstauen.


 Wen? Den Sohn?


----------



## Abufaso (7. November 2012)

guna7 schrieb:


> Wen? Den Sohn?


 Ja wen denn sonst?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. November 2012)

Eine Ossi, ein Rollstuhlfahrer, ein Vietnamese und ein Schwuler kommen  in eine Bar. Sagt der Wirt, was seid ihr denn für eine lustige  Truppe? Entrüstet sagt der Ossi: wir sind die Regierung!


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. November 2012)

CoD: Treffen sich zwei Camper.


----------



## Asus4ever (8. November 2012)

Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller. 
Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen .
Liegen alle drei im Eck, dann gibts' nen' Cheater, so ein Dreck! 

Den hat zwar bestimmt schon einer gebracht, aber was soll's


----------



## kr0 (8. November 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen .
> Liegen alle drei im Eck, dann gibts' nen' Cheater, so ein Dreck!
> 
> Den hat zwar bestimmt schon einer gebracht, aber was soll's



Ha ha ha nice one! Kannt den nicht und war ein lachen wert!


----------



## EnergyCross (9. November 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> CoD: Treffen sich zwei Camper.


 

im CoD-TS: "*******, da ist ein Camper hinter der Mauer!"

im BF-TS: "*******, da ist ein Camper hinter der Mauer!"
- (Boooom)
"Welche Mauer?"


----------



## Asus4ever (9. November 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> im BF-TS: "*******, da ist ein Camper hinter der Mauer!"
> - (Boooom)
> "Welche Mauer?"



Stimme zu


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

Erweiterte Fassung:



> Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen .
> Liegen alle drei im Eck, dann gibts' nen' Cheater, so ein Dreck!


Liegt der Cheater bald tot daneben, muss es einen Admin geben.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Liegt der Cheater bald tot daneben, muss es einen Admin geben.


HaHa.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2012)

siehst du einen sachsen fliegen,
schieß ihn ab und lass ihn liegen.

siehst du einen sachsen liegen,
blaß ihn auf und lass ihn fliegen.

(geht sicher auch ganz gut mit anderen "volksstämmen" ^^)


----------



## Niza (11. November 2012)

Letzen Worte eines Schornsteinfegers?


Spoiler



Verdammt windig heute



Letzten Worte vom Apple Chef ?


Spoiler



Ich glaub das war ein patent zu viel



Letzten Worte eines Autofahres?


Spoiler



Die Kurve schaffe ich locker mit 240



Letzten Worte eines Bergsteigers ?


Spoiler



Verdammt billig die Karabiner



letzten Worte eines Ertrinkenden Computerfreaks ?


Spoiler



F1! F1! F1!



Letzten Worte eines Piloten?


Spoiler



Was blinkt den da für eine Anzeige


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> letzten Worte eines Ertrinkenden Computerfreaks ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



der ist echt gut


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Schweinen? - Schweine verwandeln sich nicht in Männer, wenn sie betrunken sind!


----------



## ACDSee (12. November 2012)

Die letzten Worte des Beifahres: "Rechts ist frei."


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2012)

- is frei?
- grün! und 40t schwer...
 ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> - is frei?
> - grün! und 40t schwer...
> ^^


 
- Kommt was?
- Frei. Frei. Frei. Freilich kommt was!

- Kommt was? 
- Geht. Geht. Geht. Geht mich nix an.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. November 2012)

Wer kennt es nicht?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asus4ever (18. November 2012)

Porsche-Fahrer haben nach nem Unfall immer nur den Heckspoiler in Kopf


----------



## Whoosaa (18. November 2012)

Mal wieder YouTube at its best. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2012)

LOL


----------



## coroc (18. November 2012)

Aus ner c´t?


----------



## Cleriker (19. November 2012)

Der Vater kommt spät in der Nacht nach Hause. Aus dem Zimmer seiner Tochter hört er komische Geräusche. Besorgt öffnet er die Tür und muss mitansehen, wie es sich die Tochter mit einer Banane besorgt. Am nächsten Morgen bindet er die Banane an einer Schnur fest und schleift sie durch die Wohnung. Die Tochter bekommt einen hochroten Kopf. Als die Mutter fragt, was das soll, sagt der Vater: "Ich zeige meinem Schwiegersohn nur die Wohnung."


----------



## Cleriker (25. November 2012)

Sie: "Magst du mich?" Er: "Ja." Sie: "Magst du mich wirklich?" Er: "Ja." Sie: "Magst du mich heiraten?" Er: "Nein." Sie: "Runter!"


----------



## PMueller1 (25. November 2012)

.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

YouTube at its best. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> YouTube at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funktioniert übrigens auch nicht ...


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Funktioniert übrigens auch nicht ...


 
Jap, da war ich noch am rumprobieren und hab mich danach aufgeregt.. ein drittes Mal poste ich jetzt nicht, so gut ist er auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jap, da war ich noch am rumprobieren und hab mich danach aufgeregt.. ein drittes Mal poste ich jetzt nicht, so gut ist er auch nicht.


 
Menno


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Menno


 
Naa guuut, überzeugt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2012)

sch...ade letzte russischunterricht ist vier jahre her und ich kannst nicht mal mehr lesen....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. November 2012)

Sehr sehr gemein ^^ : 

Kommt Lehrerin in die Klasse . Sagt sie zu den Schülern : So leute , ihr kommt jetzt in die 3 Klasse .. Aber dafür müsst ihr noch was machen . Ihr buchstabiert mir was  Also Fritzle : Buchstabiere Haus ... H--aaA-uu-SS . Super Fritz , so Anna jetzt kommst du ; Buchstabiere Maus .. Mm-Ah-uus. Richtig Anna . So Ali , Buchstabiere Rassendiskriminierung . 

Fals zu heftig , löschen ...


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

*Ein Mann kommt in eine Stadt mit einer Taubenplage und sagt zum Bürgermeister: " ich kann ihr Problem lösen, aber wenn ihr mir eine frage stellt, kostet euch dies 1 Millionen €!" Der Bürgermeister willigt ein. Am nächsten tag kommt der fremde mit einem Käfig in dem eine rote taube sitzt. Er lässt sie frei und sie fliegt aus der Stadt mit allen tauben hinter sich. Eine stunde später kehrt sie allein zurück. Der Bürgermeister staunt und überlegt kurz. Er denkt sich: " die frage ist eine Millionen wert!" "Hey Fremder, hast du auch ein roten türken?*



Der ist gut


----------



## target2804 (27. November 2012)

Der ist rassistisch und gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Oder schwarzer Humor...vllt. auch beides


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist rassistisch und gehört nicht hier her.



Im thread hier sind Witze über Frauen, blinde, taube, schwarze, weiße, Ehen und Freundschaft und weiß der Geier was sonst noch. 

Nur weil er dir grade nicht gefällt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Witz hier nicht her gehört. 

Genau genommen, bedient sich der Witz ja dem Klischee des Verhaltens zwischen Deutschen und Türken und damit eher gegen die Deutschen! 
Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Und ich bin nichtmal Deutscher 
EDIT:
Ok ich hab die Staatsangehörigkeit aber erst seit 8 Jahren


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2012)

70% meines Witze Repetoirs besteht aus schwarzem Humor. Wenn niemand was dagegen hat...?


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> 70% meines Witze Repetoirs besteht aus schwarzem Humor. Wenn niemand was dagegen hat...?



Nur zu


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2012)

Immer her damit!


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> 70% meines Witze Repetoirs besteht aus schwarzem Humor. Wenn niemand was dagegen hat...?


 Lass hören. Stört mich nicht.

Es gehen übrigens sehr viele Witze gegen Homosexuelle/Blondinen/Frauen/Männer/Ausländer/Religionen/Behniderte/Ehen/Schwarze..... das ist auch nicht nett, aber warum regst du dich jetzt bei dem einen Türkenwitz auf?
(Wobei man da ja auch sagen kann, man macht sich über die Vorurteile/die Einstellung des Bürgermeisters witzig)


----------



## target2804 (27. November 2012)

Ich finde solche Witze meistens nicht angebracht. Klar gibt es auch mal n Homo-Witz, da lach ich auch gern mit. Aber bei zu krassen sachen nicht mehr.
Generell finde ich aber, dass man in foren einfach aufpassen sollte, was man so sagt, denn hier lesen viele leute mit, die es evt stören könnte.
wenn du weißt, dass deine kollegen sowas lustig finden, ist das ja kein ding sowas zu erzählen. nur hier wäre ich im allgemeinen etwas vorsichtiger damit.


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Bis jetzt steht es 5 : 1 für schwarzen Humor. Von jemanden der ein Southpark Avatar hat sollte man meinen das erso etwas mit Humor nimmt!


----------



## target2804 (27. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht es 5 : 1 für schwarzen Humor. Von jemanden der ein Southpark Avatar hat sollte man meinen das erso etwas mit Humor nimmt!


 Ich denke du verstehst Southpark nicht


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Ich denke du verstehst schwarzen Humor nicht, ich dagegen verstehe ihn und auch Southpark


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. November 2012)

@Back to Topic


----------



## Lotz24 (27. November 2012)

Mein Humor ist so schwarz, er rudert zum Takt der Trommel! ;D


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Mein Humor ist so schwarz, er rudert zum Takt der Trommel! ;D


 
Muahahaha!


----------



## Lotz24 (27. November 2012)

Mein Humor ist so schwarz, er könnte Baumwolle pflücken ;D


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2012)

Dieser thread hier ist in meinen Augen sowas wie die Schweiz. Es steht ja ganz klar im Titel, dass es sich ausschließlich um Witze handelt. Kein Witz hier muss auch zwangsläufig die Meinung des Autors wiederspiegeln.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2012)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt - gut  

Wie viele Juden passen in eine Telefonzelle?

-
-
-
-
-

Etwa 50 Schaufeln


----------



## coroc (27. November 2012)

Dürfen wirs wirklich?

Oder bekommen wir alle einen aufn Deckel? Ich hab auch ein paar auf Lager....


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2012)

unlogische, dumme & lustige witze .....von geschmacklos steht da nichts


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2012)

Wenn's jemanden stört dann lösche ichs -> PN.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

§3 Absatz 27 der ungeschriebenen PCGHX-Regeln:
Einmal im Jahr gibt es eine große Diskussion im Pöbel, welche Witze denn eventuell zu "extrem" für den "unlogische, dumme & lustige witze"-Thread sind. Das Ergebnis ist stets, dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Daraufhin werden einige "extreme" Witze gepostet, um das eben festgestellte zu untermauern, und danach ist der Thread wieder für den Rest des Jahres relativ verwaist, und wird nur selten aufgerufen. 
​


----------



## Low (27. November 2012)

Und wer hat die "Diskussion" ins rollen gebracht? Na klar, der Boss


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> danach ist der Thread wieder für den Rest des Jahres relativ verwaist, und wird nur selten aufgerufen.


 
Gar nicht wahr. Ist einer meiner Lieblings Abos.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr. Ist einer meiner Lieblings Abos.


 
Du lachst halt auch immer über die gleichen Witze, egal wie oft man sie erzählt.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du lachst halt auch immer über die gleichen Witze, egal wie oft man sie erzählt.


 
Verdammt ... woher weißt du das? Kenn ich dich? *Paranoid umschau*


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verdammt ... woher weißt du das? Kenn ich dich? *Paranoid umschau*



 Muahahaha! 

Und jetzt B2T.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Wisst ihr warum Adalia Rose kein Galaxy S3 benutzen kann?

-
-
-
-
-

Weil in der Werbung steht "Designed for humans"


----------



## Bene11660 (28. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum Adalia Rose kein Galaxy S3 benutzen kann?
> 
> -
> -
> ...


Gewagt 

Felix Baumgartner ist der zweite Österreicher, dem Millionen zujubeln.


----------



## Low (28. November 2012)

Felix Baumgartner ist der zweite Österricher der es mit Gas nach ganz Oben schafft.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Und er ist auch der zweite Österreicher dessen Aufstieg länger dauerte war, sein Fall aber schneller als gedacht war 

Oder irgendwie so, ich bekomms nichtmehr zusammen....


----------



## Kabelgott (28. November 2012)

Hab auch mal ein paar^^ Vorsicht, viel schwarzer Humor 

1. Hast du was gegen Ausländer?" "Nichts  effektives" "Nein! Ich meine, wie du sie findest!" "ACHSOO! Fernglas,  Nachtsichtgerät, Radar.."

2. Sohn kommt spät abends Heim, der Vater wartet  schon, "wo warst du?", der Sohn " Sorry Papa, aber ich hatte grad meinen  ersten Geschlechtsverkehr !", Vater: "ach Sohn, komm setz dich und  Trink ein Bier mit mir und erzähls mir", Sohn: "ne geht nicht, ich kann  noch nicht sitzen...."

3. 
 Eine Frau hat eine Affäre während ihr  Mann auf der Arbeit ist. Während sie grade mit ihrem Liebhaber im Bett  ist, kommt ihr 13-jähriger Sohn rein, sieht die beiden und versteckt  sich im Wandschrank, um zuzugucken, bevor er entdeckt wird. Dann kommt  der Mann nach Hause und die Frau steckt ihren Liebhaber auch in den  Wandschrank ohne zu merken, dass ihr Sohn da schon drin steckt.

 Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
 Mann: "Ja."
 Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseball."
 Mann: "Schön."
 Sohn: "Willst du ihn kaufen?"
 Mann: "Nein danke."
 Sohn: "Mein Vater steht da draußen ..."
 Mann: "Okay, schon gut, wie viel?"
 Sohn: "250 €"
 Mann: "Okay."

 Nach drei Wochen passiert das gleiche nochmal, wieder einmal sind der Sohn und der Liebhaber zusammen im Schrank.

 Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
 Mann: "Ja."
 Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseballhandschuh."
 Der Mann erinnert sich an das Spiel vom letzten Mal und fragt genervt: "Wie viel diesmal?"
 Sohn: "750 €"
 Mann: "Na schön."

 Ein paar Tage später sagt der Vater zum Sohn: "komm, wir spielen etwas Baseball, hol deinen Ball und deinen Handschuh."

 Junge: "Ich kann nicht, ich hab die beiden Sachen verkauft."
 Vater: "Für wie viel?"
 Junge: "1000 €"
 Vater: "Das ist doch unerhört, deine Freunde so abzuzocken, das ist ja  viel mehr als die beiden wert sind. Du kommst jetzt mit zur Kirche und  beichtest deine Sünden."

 Beide gehen zur Kirche und der Vater setzt den Jungen in den Beichtstuhl.

 Junge: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
 Pfarrer: "Fang nicht wieder mit dem Scheiß an."


----------



## _VFB_ (28. November 2012)

Der letzte war gut  

In Stuttgart ist es nebelig, aber in Dresden da ist ein bomben Wetter


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: Sammelforum für Kommentare - Mehrere Bomben töten 19 Menschen in Afghanistan: Meinung der Leser


----------



## atzenfreak99 (28. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=604442"/>
> 
> Quelle: Sammelforum für Kommentare - Mehrere Bomben töten 19 Menschen in Afghanistan: Meinung der Leser



Der Witz geht es ab.




			
				Kabelgott schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ein paar^^ Vorsicht, viel schwarzer Humor
> 
> 1. Hast du was gegen Ausländer?" "Nichts  effektives" "Nein! Ich meine, wie du sie findest!" "ACHSOO! Fernglas,  Nachtsichtgerät, Radar.."
> 
> ...



Du weißt nicht gerade wie ich am feiern bin.




Hab auch noch ein paar: 


 bester konter für dicke:
A: du bist fett!!
B: willst du wissen warum?
A: warum? B: immer wenn ich deine freundin **** krig ich nen keks von ihr





 Bei der wilden Knutscherei.
Sie: Nimm doch mal deinen Kaugummi raus.
Er: Kaugummi? Ich habe Schnupfen.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2012)

Warum werden Kannibalen so selten auf Hochzeiten eingeladen?


Sie wollen immer ein Toast auf das Brautpaar.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (28. November 2012)

Was ist geil? 
Ner Frau mit Ner  Feder an der V***** zu  kitzelt.
Was ist pervers? 
Wenn das huhn noch noch dran hängt.


----------



## BaueROG (29. November 2012)

Was ist das Schlechte daran, dass vier Türken in einem Auto eine Klippe runtergefallen sind und alle gestorben sind?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Es hätten auch fünf reingepasst.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. November 2012)

wie kriegt man eine frau 2 mal hintereinander zum schreien?

- erst drückst du ihn ihr hinten rein, danach wischst du ihn an der gardine ab


----------



## thysol (29. November 2012)

Warum ist der Kreis um das Intel-Logo durchbrochen? - Er wurde von einem Pentium-Prozessor berechnet.

Kommt ne dicke Frau zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich möchte gerne Rumkugeln". Daraufhin der Verkäufer: "Gerne, aber nicht in meinem Laden"

Ein Mann geht ins Geschäft und kauft sich einen Computer.
Beim Einrichten des PC's fragt der Computer: "Bitte wählen Sie ein Passwort!"
Der Mann überlegt etwas und legt als Passwort Pen** fest.
Daraufhin antwortet der Computer: "Ihr Passwort ist zu kurz!"

Vater Microsoft der Du bist auf der Festplatte
geheiligt sei Dein Windows
Dein Update komme
Dein Bugfix geschehe
wie in Windows also auch in Office
Unser täglich Bing gib uns heute
und vergib uns unsere Raubkopie
so wie wir vergeben unserer Telekom
Und führe uns nicht zu Apple
sondern erlöse uns von OSX
Denn Dein ist das DOS und das Windows und Bing
in Ewigkeit
ENTER


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2012)

Warum dauert es länger einen blonden Schneemann zu bauen?


-


Man muß den Kopf aushöhlen.​


----------



## AMD x6 (30. November 2012)

BaueROG schrieb:


> Was ist das Schlechte daran, dass vier Türken in einem Auto eine Klippe runtergefallen sind und alle gestorben sind?
> -
> -
> -
> ...



Ich meine es ist witzig,ich hätte auch gelacht wenn 5 Deutsche reingepasst hätten
Ich bitte den Moderatoren bisschen mehr aufzupassen und bitte löschen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. November 2012)

Wer es nicht lesen will, soll sich hier fernhalten... Im Titel steht ganz deutlich was von dummen Witzen und nicht von geschmackvollen


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wer es nicht lesen will, soll sich hier fernhalten... Im Titel steht ganz deutlich was von dummen Witzen und nicht von geschmackvollen



Ja genau von dummen. Und nicht von rassistischen.


----------



## AMD x6 (30. November 2012)

Ja richtig mein lieber,da steht aber nichts von Rassenwitzen.Ihr könnt gerne in eine geschlossene Community,alles machen was ihr wollt,aber bitte nicht öffentlich.Das steht hier in der Forenregeln,mit der du auch einverstanden bist,ganz klar,wer lesen will.


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2012)

Schon wieder? Mal im ernst. Wenn ihr es nicht lesen wollt, dann tut es nicht. 
Man muss sich nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit anpinkeln.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. November 2012)

Neuer Negativ-Rekord: Gerade mal 3 Seiten. 

Och Kinners..


----------



## Klarostorix (30. November 2012)

Wollen wir eine Umfrage starten, ob hier Schwulen-, Polen-, Juden-, Äthiopier-, Männer-, Frauen-, Deine Mutter-, Chuck Norris- oder Lepra-Witze oder sonstiger schwarzer Humor hier "angemessen" ist? Letztendlich kommt hier jeder freiwillig her. Wenn es einem nicht passt, was hier geschrieben wird, dann kann er ja zu Chip, Computerbild oder Konsorten gehen, vielleicht haben die einen "Witze-für-Empfindsame-Thread". Dieser Satz bringt es eigentlich recht schön auf den Punkt:



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieser thread hier ist in meinen Augen sowas wie die Schweiz. Es steht ja ganz klar im Titel, dass es sich ausschließlich um Witze handelt. Kein Witz hier muss auch zwangsläufig die Meinung des Autors wiederspiegeln.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2012)

Was ist orange und geht übern Berg?

Eine Wandarine


Lach niemals, wenn ein Pole mit einem Auto vor ein Baum fährt - Es könnte deins sein!


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2012)

Wenn euch die Witze stören dann lest sie einfach nicht und hört auf rumzujammern.
Für den einen sind die Witze Geschmacklos, für Leute wie mich sind sie die beste Art des Humors und gleichzeitig auch eine Möglichkeit auf Leuten/Rassen/Nationalitäten rumzuhacken die man nicht mag 

Jetzt aber Back Tor Topic.....

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Juden und Harry Potter?

-
-
-
-
-

Harry kam lebend aus der Kammer


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2012)

Schöhnheitschirug zur Schwester: 
Halt ma die Fresse


Zwei Kannibalen fressen eine Domina, sagt der Eine zum anderen:
"Schmeckt ein wenig streng".


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

Kommt der Sohn zu spät nach hause, wo sein Vater ihn schon erwartet:
Sonh: "Tut mir leid, dass ich zu spät bin, aber ich hatte gerade so richtig geilen Sex!"
Vater: "Hmm, ok. Dann setzen wir uns hin, trinken n Bier und reden."
Sohn: "Reden und Bier trinken gerne, aber hinsitzen is nich.."


----------



## Asus4ever (2. Dezember 2012)

watercooled: hast du die die alten WzG Folgen von Elotrix angesehen oder wie? 
Klingt ganz schön danach 
EDIT: Da könnt ich auch ein paar bringen, die Jenseits des guten Geschmacks sind, aber naja...


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> watercooled: hast du die die alten WzG Folgen von Elotrix angesehen oder wie?
> Klingt ganz schön danach
> EDIT: Da könnt ich auch ein paar bringen, die Jenseits des guten Geschmacks sind, aber naja...



Elotrix? Sagt mir nix, also nein.

Warum hatten die Duschköpfe mit denen die Juden vergast wurden 11 Löcher?

-
-
-
-
-

Weil die Juden nur 10 Finger hatten


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Chuck Norris Liegestützen macht, drückt er die Welt nach unten.

Chuck Norris kackt Lichtschwerter.


Was ist weiß und steht hinter nem Baum?
- 
Eine schüchterne Milch.


Herren-WC-Spruch: Tritt näher, er ist kürzer als du denkst!​


----------



## huehnerrache (2. Dezember 2012)

Und die neuen in-ear beats Kopfhörer sollen anscheinend toll sein. 

Jaja die beats... Ich liebe es

Die sollen wirklich toll sein
Da steht : Klang gut und Bässe und Höhen besonders gut und bedeutend besser als die Alten. 

Naja, besser als die alten is auch mein alter Rasenmäher, der hat immerhin tolle mitten und schönen Originalton.


----------



## Memphys (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind:

Was ist die härteste Rallye der Welt?
.
.
.
.
Mit dem Imbisswagen durch Afghanistan


Warum gibt es in Afghanistan keine Kinos?
.
.
.
.
Unter 30 Kilo klappen die Sitze wieder hoch.

Achso, nix gegen Afghanistan. Insert random third world country here .


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt Neu : Facebook mit der Toilette verbinden ! 

"Der Haufen von Max Mustermann wiegt 400g - 8 Leuten Gefällt das."


----------



## Bene11660 (4. Dezember 2012)

Was ist der Lieblingsspruch eines Pedophilen?
If your age is on the clock, get ready for my C**K


----------



## watercooled (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute auch nen coolen gehört, kann aber gut sein das der zu hart ist....

Analsex ist wie das erste Auto. Du willst es nicht aber dein Vater gibt es dir trotzdem


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Ein deutscher fährt mit sein Mercedes 2 Türken über, der eine wird vom Auto weggeschleudert und landet 3meter weiter weg, der andere fliegt in die Windschutzscheibe. Ein Polizist, der das alles gesehen hat, kommt herbei. Der deutsche steigt total verwirrt aus und fragt den Polizist was er nun machen soll, darauf der Polizist:" keine Panik, den einen bekommen wir drann wegen Fahrerflucht und den anderen wegen Sachbeschädigung."


----------



## Bene11660 (7. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ein deutscher fährt mit sein Mercedes 2 Türken über, der eine wird vom Auto weggeschleudert und landet 3meter weiter weg, der andere fliegt in die Windschutzscheibe. Ein Polizist, der das alles gesehen hat, kommt herbei. Der deutsche steigt total verwirrt aus und fragt den Polizist was er nun machen soll, darauf der Polizist:" keine Panik, den einen bekommen wir drann wegen Fahrerflucht und den anderen wegen Sachbeschädigung."


Haste den von der Schwarzen Humor Facebook Seite? Kam da grade nämlich auch

Der Papst stirbt und kommt an die Himmelstür. Petrus begrüßt ihn und fragt nach seinem Namen. "Ich bin der Papst!" "Papst, Papst", murmelt Petrus. 

"Tut mir leid, ich habe niemanden mit diesem Namen in meinem Buch." 

"Aber... ich bin der Stellvertreter Gottes auf Erden!" "Gott hat einen 
Stellvertreter auf Erden?", sagt Petrus verblüfft. 

"Komisch, hat er mir gar nichts von gesagt..." Der Papst läuft krebsrot an. "Ich bin das Oberhaupt der Katholischen Kirche!"

"Katholische Kirche... nie gehört", sagt Petrus. 
"Aber warte mal nen Moment, ich frag den Chef." 

Er geht nach hinten in den Himmel und sagt zu Gott: "Du, da ist einer, der sagt, er sei dein 
Stellvertreter auf Erden. Er heißt Papst. Sagt dir das was?" "Nee", sagt Gott.

"Kenn ich nicht. Weiß ich nichts von. Aber warte mal, ich frag Jesus. Jeeesus!" 

Jesus kommt angerannt. "Ja, Vater, was gibts?" Gott und Petrus 
erklären ihm die Situation. "Moment", sagt Jesus, "ich guck mir den mal an. Bin gleich zurück." 

Zehn Minuten später ist er wieder da, Tränen lachend. 

"Ich fass es nicht", sagt er.
"Erinnert ihr euch an den kleinen 
Fischerverein, den ich vor ca. 2000 Jahren gegründet habe? Den gibt's immer noch!"


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ein deutscher fährt mit sein Mercedes 2 Türken über, der eine wird vom Auto weggeschleudert und landet 3meter weiter weg, der andere fliegt in die Windschutzscheibe. Ein Polizist, der das alles gesehen hat, kommt herbei. Der deutsche steigt total verwirrt aus und fragt den Polizist was er nun machen soll, darauf der Polizist:" keine Panik, den einen bekommen wir drann wegen Fahrerflucht und den anderen wegen Sachbeschädigung."


 
Den hab ich eben grade auch gelesen.  Du bist nicht zufällig bei Facebook und hast die Seite SchwarzeBaumwolle geliket oder ?


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Den hab ich eben grade auch gelesen.  Du bist nicht zufällig bei Facebook und hast die Seite SchwarzeBaumwolle geliket oder ?


 
Öhhhm. Ja, da habe ich ihn gesehen.


----------



## watercooled (8. Dezember 2012)

Das macht keinen Sinn wenn wir alle von der selben Seite klauen 
Hab gestern einen gehört den sogar ich als geschmacklos abgestempelt habe, trotzdem hat er was. Den kann ich aber hier nicht Posten  (PN)

Alibi: Mein Hund mag Mett.

Achmed
Mohammed
Etc


----------



## Lotz24 (8. Dezember 2012)

Schick ihn mal bitte


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2012)

Mann zum Bäcker: "Ich hätte gerne 30 Brötchen." 

Bäcker: "Nehmen sie doch 40, dann platzt die Tüte."


Mann in der Metzgerei:
Guten Tag, ich hätte gern 150g Leberwurst, aber bitte von der groben, dicken!

Metzger: Tut uns leid, die hat heute Berufsschule!


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Dezember 2012)

Achtung Schwarzer Humor: :O

Was haben Juden und RTL gemeinsam?
.
.
.
.
.
Familien im Brennpunkt


----------



## Memphys (8. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Achtung Schwarzer Humor: :O
> 
> Was haben Juden und RTL gemeinsam?
> .
> ...


 

Du stehst auf solche Witze?


Wie groß ist der größte Jude?
.
.
.
.
Ca. 7m Stichflamme


Wie viele Juden passen in eine Telefonzelle?
.
.
.
.
ca. 50 Schaufeln


Kommt ein Jude zu einem Bauernhof und fragt ob es Arbeit für ihn gäbe.
Darauf der Bauer:
Tut mir leid, wir heizen mit Kohle.

Ich hab nix gegen Juden, nur um das mal festzustellen. Ich hab einfach nur einen sehr, sehr bösartigen Humor...


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du stehst auf solche Witze?
> 
> Wie groß ist der größte Jude?
> .
> ...



Der kleinste Jude? 

Ein Häufchen Asche...


----------



## Berliner2011 (8. Dezember 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du stehst auf solche Witze?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab nix gegen Juden, nur um das mal festzustellen. Ich hab einfach nur einen sehr, sehr bösartigen Humor...


 



Erzähl das mal einem Juden der den 2ten WK mitbekommen hat oder seinem Enkel dessen Familie in Deutschland verbrannt wurde und euren Scheiss hier lesen muss 

Man könnte sich über Vorurteile wie den Geiz der Juden, die langen Nasen, oder was auch immer lustig machen.
Aber deren verkohlte Leichen zur eigenen Belustigung zu verwenden hat 0 mit schwarzen Humor zu tun. 
Makaber daran ist nur das dieser Witz von einem "wahrscheinlich" deutschstammigen hier gepostet wurde   

Lustig !


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2012)

​"Herr Doktor, ich krieg meine Vorhaut nicht mehr zurück!" - "Die gibt man auch nicht her!"​


----------



## King_Sony (8. Dezember 2012)

@PCGHS: Der hat mich echt zum lachen gebracht 
@(off)Topic:

Was ist grün und hüpft durch den Wald?


Spoiler



Ein Rudel Gurken


Was ist das ungewöhnliche daran?


Spoiler



Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Dezember 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du stehst auf solche Witze?
> 
> Wie groß ist der größte Jude?
> .
> ...





Haha  Schwarzer Humor beste 


Mal ein schwarzen Witz  (ich bin auch nicht rassistisch!)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Schwarzen und einem Autoreifen?
.
.
.
.
.
Der Autoreifen singt keinen Gospel wenn man ihn in Ketten legt.

Warum haben Schwarze weiße Handflächen?
.
.
.
.
.
1. Jeder hat eine gute Seite
2. Damit die Baumwolle nicht schmutzig Wird

Wie verlässt ein Jude das Haus?
.
.
.
.
.
Durch den Schornstein

Was macht ein J. auf der Schaukel?
.
.
.
.
.
Die deutschen Scharfschützen ärgern


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollten zwei Arschbacken nicht heiraten? 

Weil sie bei jedem Scheiß auseinander gehen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Dezember 2012)

Warum müssen Schwarze weiße Handschuhe tragen wenn sie Schokolade essen?






Damit sie sich nicht in die Finger beißen.

Anmerkung: Ich bin *kein* Rassist!

Edit: Mal was Jugendfreies:

Sagt der große Stift zum kleinen Stift "Wachs mal, Stift!"


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2012)

Kommen sie zu uns in den Jägerverein: Lernen sie Schiessen und treffen sie neue Freunde....


Gast zum Kellner: "Zahlen"
Kellner zum Gast: "Buchstaben"


Sitzen Zwei im Stehcafe


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2012)

Was denkt eine Frau nach zwanzig Jahren Ehe morgens vor dem Spiegel? – Das hat er verdient!


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ein bisschen Low


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2012)

Low ist immer gut


----------



## Abufaso (11. Dezember 2012)

Im Spoiler:



Spoiler



Was ist blond und stört beim Zelten? - Anders Behring Breivik


----------



## Yellowbear (12. Dezember 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Im Spoiler:
> 
> * SPOILER *



Uuhh, selbst für meinen Geschmack grenzwertig, aber immerhin nicht der tausendste Copy-Paste-Automarkenwitz.


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Im Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch von der schönen Schwarzen Humor Facebook Seite kopiert.


----------



## Der-Bert (12. Dezember 2012)

Tot: Ihre letzte Stunde hat noch nicht geschlagen. Sonder ihre vorletzte.

Mann: Ich find das mit der Zeitumstellung auch verwirrend.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2012)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> To*d*: Ihre letzte Stunde hat noch nicht geschlagen. Sonder*n* ihre vorletzte.
> 
> Mann: Ich find das mit der Zeitumstellung auch verwirrend.


 Fixed


----------



## Pikus (12. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Fixed






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.....


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der Like-Button?!


----------



## PhilSe (12. Dezember 2012)

F.: Warum haben Elefanten Rote Augen? (i.d.R. sagen alle "Keine Ahnung") A.: Damit sie sich besser auf Kirschbäumen verstecken können!
F.: Schonmal Elefanten auf nem Kirschbaum gesehen? (i.d.R. sagen alle "NEIN") A.: Siehst mal wie gut die sich verstecken können!


----------



## PhilSe (12. Dezember 2012)

Felix Baumgartner war schon der zweite Österreicher der seinen Aufstieg mithilfe von Gas geschafft hat!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
True Story!


----------



## PhilSe (12. Dezember 2012)

Spongebob is cooler wie MacGyver, denn der kann unter wasser grillen....


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Spongebob is cooler wie MacGyver, denn der kann unter wasser grillen....


 

der ist so alt, sogar der Bart hat einen Bart


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> Spongebob is cooler wie MacGyver, denn der kann unter wasser grillen....


 
ALS! verdammte sch€iße ALS! 

Alibi 

Deutscher: kauft sich ein Auto.
Ali: kauft sich auch ein Auto.
Deutscher: fährt mit seinem Auto.
Ali: fährt auch mit seinem Auto.
Deutscher: schüttet Wasser auf sein Auto.
Ali: schneidet ein Stück vom Auspuff ab
Deutscher fragt: - Warum machst du das?!
Ali antwortet: - Du bist katholisch und taufst dein Auto ich bin türkisch ich beschneide mein Auto!


----------



## hempsmoker (13. Dezember 2012)

Nicht. Lustig.


----------



## orca113 (13. Dezember 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ALS! verdammte sch€iße ALS!
> 
> Alibi
> 
> ...



Geil, richtig geil


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=608252"/>
> .....



Ein flame sieht anders aus. Objektiv gesehen, sehe ich außerdem besser aus


----------



## Pikus (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist ja, ob du so sein willst wie Hans, denn den Anfang dazu hast du ja schon gemacht


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob du so sein willst wie Hans, denn den Anfang dazu hast du ja schon gemacht



Ich finde trotzdem, dass man seinen Post nochmal durchlesen sollte, bevor man absendet... Auch angesichts der Gefahr, mich hier unbeliebt zu machen


----------



## Pikus (17. Dezember 2012)

Da stimme ich dir zu 

@T:

Du fährst mit dem Auto und behälst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit bei.

      Auf Deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein  Abhang. Auf deiner rechten Seite fährt ein riesiges Feuerwehrauto und  hält die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie du. Vor dir galoppiert ein Schwein,  das eindeutig größer ist als dein Auto und du kannst nicht vorbei.  Hinter dir verfolgt dich ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Das Schwein und  der Hubschrauber haben exakt deine Geschwindigkeit. Was unternimmst du,  um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen?



Spoiler



vom Kinderkarussell absteigen und weniger Glühwein saufen!


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

nice one


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2012)

Bolles haben Besuch.
Die Nachbarin schwärmt: "Ach, was für eine entzückende Vase, Frau Bolle." 
- 
"Ja, da ist die Asche meines Mannes drin." 
- 
"Oh, das tut mit aber leid." 
- 
"Ach, der ist doch nur zu faul, sich einen Aschenbecher zu holen."​


----------



## DerpDerpington (17. Dezember 2012)

Der steht hier bestimmt auch schon 80mal drin:

Guten Tag Frau Fischer, ich würde gerne ihre Tochter zum Fischen abholen.
_- Aber wir heißen doch "Vogel"!_
Ich wollte ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Dezember 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Der steht hier bestimmt auch schon 80mal drin:
> 
> Guten Tag Frau Fischer, ich würde gerne ihre Tochter zum Fischen abholen.
> _- Aber wir heißen doch "Vogel"!_
> Ich wollte ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen.


 

der ist echt gut und ich persönlich hab ihn das erste mal gelesen


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Dezember 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Oettinger Bier und einer Muschi?



Die Muschi schmeckt nur am Anfang nach Pisse


----------



## TrueReality (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muhahahhahahahah : P
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ Klick


----------



## Muetze (18. Dezember 2012)

access denied sry...


----------



## PhilSe (18. Dezember 2012)

Kommt ne Frau zum Arzt und sagt: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor, ich hätte gerne größere Brüste, wissen Sie was ich da tun kann?"
Darauf der Arzt: "Nehmen Sie 3 mal am Tag Klopapier und reiben sie sich damit je 10 Minuten zwischen den Brüsten."
2 Wochen später kommt die Frau wieder und sagt: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor ihr Ratschlag hat nix gebracht, meine Brüste sind nicht größer geworden."
Dann sagt der Arzt nur: "hmmm... aber bei ihrem Arsch hats doch auch funktioniert!"


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2012)

MarCy schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Oettinger Bier und einer Muschi?
> 
> Die Muschi schmeckt nur am Anfang nach Pisse



Haha  Made my day!


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt. 



******** ist der alt.


----------



## Niza (20. Dezember 2012)

Hängen 3 Fledermäuse nachts an einem Baum auf nem Friedhof

Sagt die erste : "Hey jetzt kekomme ich aber Hunger"

Flattert los gegen osten
Kommt nach einer guten Stunde mit Blutverschmierten Geschicht zufrieden und satt wieder.

Fragen die Anderen : "Wo wast du den ?"

Sagt die erste : "Da hinten ist ein Junggesellenabschied die waren soooo Stockbesoffen das die nicht gemerkt haben das ich einen von ihnen angezapft habe"

Sagt die Zweite : "jetzt bekomme ich aber auch hunger"

Flattert los gegen Westen 

Kommt nach einer halben Stunde mit Blutverschmierten Gesicht zufrieden und satt wieder.

Fragen die anderen :"wo wast du den?"

Sagt die Zweite:" Da hinten ist eine Hochzeit , die Waren so Blau das die nicht gemerkt haben das ich die Braut angezapft habe"

Sagt die Dritte : "Jetzt bekomme ich aber auch hunger"

Flattert gegen Norden los.

Kommt nach nur 5 Minuten mit Blutverschmierten Gesicht wieder.

Und schweigt.

Sagen die Anderen " Das ging ja fix wo wast du den ?"

Sagt die Dritte : "Kennt ihr die Mauer im Norden?"

Sagen die Anderen : "jo wieso den?"

Sagt die Dritte: "Ich aber nicht"




Ich hoffe der hat euch gefallen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Dezember 2012)

unterhalten sich 3 ratten, welche die coolste ist.

sagt die erste:
"ich bin soo cool, ich hol mir mir einer hand den käse aus der mausefalle und mit der anderen hand mach ich noch kraftsport mit dem bügel."

sagt die zweite:
"das ist noch gar nichts. wenn die hausherren rattengift verstreuen, zermahle ich es und zieh es mir die nase hoch!"

die dritte ratte läuft ohne zu sagen weg.

darauf die anderen beiden: 
"was ist los?"
"ihr beide langweilt mich. ich geh nach hause und nimm die katze von hinten"


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2012)

Nicht wirklich Witze aber ich Sitz hier seit gut einer Stunde schmeiss mich weg. 
Ich heule schon vor lachen 
Top 100 Funniest iPhone/Android Auto-Corrects | WildAmmo.com - Funny pictures and awesome galleries!
9GAG - Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2012


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Dezember 2012)

Bitchgobblet.. butthurt.. ich kann nicht mehr..


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Dezember 2012)

LMAOOOOO Wie geil ist das denn? Ich kann nicht mehr pennen vor Lachen


----------



## Niza (21. Dezember 2012)

*Ich habe auch noch Zwei :*


*Hier der erste:*

Ein Einbrecher bricht Nachts in ein Haus ein.
Auf einmal hört er eine Stimme 
"Petrus und Jesus sehen dich"
Schaut sich um und kann niemanden finden.

Hört er die stimme wieder :
"Petrus und Jesus sehen dich"

Schaut sich nochmals um und sieht einen Papagei der Genau diese Worte spricht.
Darauf der Einbrecher :
"Wie heißt du den?"
Darauf der Papagei : "Petrus"
Dann der Einbrecher: " Petrus ist aber ein komischer Name für einen Papagei"
Darauf der Papagei : "Jesus ist auch ein komsicher Name für einen Pitbull"





*Hier noch einer:*
Kommt ein Mann in einen Laden.

Am eingang ist ein Papagei an dem 2 Fäden befestigt sind.
Ein Faden am linken Bein und ein Faden am rechten Bein.

Fragt der Mann die Verkäuferin: "was sagt der Papagei wenn ich am linken Faden ziehe?"

Darauf die Verkäuferin: "Dann sagt er guten Morgen"

Darauf der Mann: "Was sagt der Papagei wenn ich am rechten Faden ziehe ?"

Darauf die Verkäuferin: "Dann sagt er guten Nabend"

Darauf der Mann: "Und was sagt er wenn ich an beiden Fäden ziehe?"

Darauf der Papagei :
"Dann flieg ich auf die Nase du Idiot"


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frau kommt nach einem Arztbesuch verwirrt nach Hause. 
Ihr Gatte fragt: "Und, was hat er gesagt?"
Sie: "Er meint, ich hätte ein Porzellan-Syndrom."

Der Ehemann ruft den Arzt an und fragt, was das denn bedeute. 
Der Arzt: "Ich konnte ihrer Frau doch nicht sagen, dass sie nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat."


----------



## type_o (21. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Nacht um 3 Uhr hat der Nachbar bei uns geklingelt.
Mir ist vor Schreck fast die Bohrmaschine aus der Hand gefallen. 

 

Mfg type_o


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. Dezember 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht um 3 Uhr hat der Nachbar bei uns geklingelt.
> Mir ist vor Schreck fast die Bohrmaschine aus der Hand gefallen.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, den hab ich gebraucht!


----------



## Niza (21. Dezember 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht um 3 Uhr hat der Nachbar bei uns geklingelt.
> Mir ist vor Schreck fast die Bohrmaschine aus der Hand gefallen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der ist echt gut

Ich habe auch noch einen sehr guten:

Die Lehrerin sagt zu den Schülern: "Jetzt nennt mir bitte die sexiest  Zahl die Ihr kennt" 
Da meldet sich Fritzchen eifrig: "218 593" Die  Lehrerin fragt: "Wie kommst du denn darauf?" 
Da antwortet Fritzchen:  "Naja! Wenn zwei sich eins sind und nicht acht geben. 
Wissen Sie  spätestens in fünf Wochen, dass Sie in neun Monaten zu dritt sind."

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. Dezember 2012)

Stehen 2 Pilze am Abhang, sagt der eine:"Ey, wie fallen gleich runter!"
Sagt der andere:"Halt's Maul! Pilze können nicht reden...!"

5 Schnecken machen sich auf den weg zu anderen Gärten. Dabei müssen sie, leider, einen Bahnübergang überqueren.
An den Schienen angekommen, macht sich die erste auf den weg. Auf der anderen Seite angekommen signalisiert sie:
"Alles klar!"
"Ok" denken sich die anderen und machen sich auf den weg. Eine nach der andern.
Auf einmal kommt ein Zug!
Die erste ruft:"Stopp!! Da kommt ein Zug, zurück!"
Bratsch Bratsch...
Die dritte:
Zu spät, Bratsch Bratsch...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Dezember 2012)

Kommt ein Mann in eine Bar und bestellt beim Barkeeper ein Bier. Sagt der Barkeeper du bekommst ein Bier wenn du mir sagst wer du bist.

Der Gast hat einige Messer an seinem Gürtel und sagt : Ich bin der Messerbill und bekommt sein Bier.

Dann kommt noch einer rein bestellt ebenfalls ein Bier. Kriegst dein Bier wenn du mir sagst wer du bist.

Er hat zwei Revolver am Gürtel, ich bin der Revolverbill.

Nach einiger Zeit kommt einer rein mit zwei Köpfen und vier Armen, bestellt ein Bier

Du bekommst ein Bier wenn du mir sagst wer du bist.

Ja ich bin der Tschernobyl


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. Dezember 2012)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann in eine Bar und bestellt beim Barkeeper ein Bier. Sagt der Barkeeper du bekommst ein Bier wenn du mir sagst wer du bist.
> 
> Der Gast hat einige Messer an seinem Gürtel und sagt : Ich bin der Messerbill und bekommt sein Bier.
> 
> ...



Autsch... Und ich dachte meine wären "schlecht"


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

HaHa 19 People Who Are Having A Way Worse Day Than You


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Witze aber ich Sitz hier seit gut einer Stunde schmeiss mich weg.
> Ich heule schon vor lachen
> Top 100 Funniest iPhone/Android Auto-Corrects | WildAmmo.com - Funny pictures and awesome galleries!
> 9GAG - Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2012


 
Als ich den Link sah, dachte ich mir, dass das bestimmt nicht lustig sein wird.
Aber als dann der Autocorrect mit der shaved pussy von der mum kam, war der Sprudel aufm Monitor


----------



## Niza (25. Dezember 2012)

Schreibt der erste:


> "Wirfst du mit steinen gegen mein Fenster?"
> "Wozu gibts Handys?"


Darauf der andere :


> "ja tut mir leid warte mal kurz"


Dann der Erste:


> "Wirfst du dein Handy gegen mein Fenster?"


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

gehen zwei förster in den wald.
da treffen sie einen stein.
sie sagen "hallo, stein."
da sagt der stein "wozu?".


----------



## Abufaso (25. Dezember 2012)

Blick ich nicht..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Dezember 2012)

Woraus besteht eine kinderlose Ehe?



Spoiler



Aus Spaßvögeln


----------



## joraku (27. Dezember 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Als ich den Link sah, dachte ich mir, dass das bestimmt nicht lustig sein wird.
> Aber als dann der Autocorrect mit der shaved pussy von der mum kam, war der Sprudel aufm Monitor



Ja, das ist wirklich klasse! 
Kann mich da richtig in die Situation reinversetzen.

Die Autokorrektur hat mich folgendermaßen erzogen: 
- neues Telefon? Deaktiviere Auto-Korrektur aber dennoch:
- lese den Text immer noch einmal vor dem Senden
- schreibe nicht (!) wenn du betrunken bist - es könnte mit Auto-Korrektur schlimmer enden als ohne


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Dezember 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> - schreibe nicht (!) wenn du betrunken bist - es könnte mit Auto-Korrektur schlimmer enden als ohne


 Besser ist es deshalb, wenn man so betrunken ist, dass man morgens aufwacht und das Handy neben einem liegt und man eine Nachricht, halb fertig geschrieben, vorfindet


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Besser ist es deshalb, wenn man so betrunken ist, dass man morgens aufwacht und das Handy neben einem liegt und man eine Nachricht, halb fertig geschrieben, vorfindet



Nicht wirklich. Ich finds lustig den Rotz vom Vorabend zu lesen


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch was tolles.

Verwarnung

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was tolles.
> 
> Verwarnung
> 
> ...



Göttlich!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Hier noch was tolles.
> 
> Verwarnung
> 
> ...




Wird gleich mal ausgedruckt und im Handschuhfach gelagert, man weiß ja nie, wann man den nächsten Parkunfähigen findet


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, als ich das Teil zum ersten mal gelesen habe bin ich vor Lachen vom Rücken meines Dinosauriers gefallen...


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wird gleich mal ausgedruckt und im Handschuhfach gelagert, man weiß ja nie, wann man den nächsten Parkunfähigen findet


 Am besten gleich mal 10


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Dezember 2012)

Ene mene miste, ich finger nicht ich fiste.

Ene mene meck, der ganze Arm ist weg


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2012)

Welche Tiere können *nicht hören?*


Spoiler



Die Tauben!


----------



## Hirnmatsch (30. Dezember 2012)

Was ist weiß und stört beim Essen?

Ne Lawine


----------



## PhilSe (31. Dezember 2012)

F.: Warum war Jesus der erste Verkehrsünder der Geschichte?



A.: Er hatte zwölf Anhänger


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Der ist echt blöd


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2012)

Steht ein Mädchen auf einer Brücke über einem Fluss und weint bitterlich. 

Da kommt ein Polizist daher und fragt: "Was hast du den, mein Kind?"
Darauf sagt das Mädchen mit ganz weinerliche Stimme: "Der Paule hat mein Sandwich einfach in den Flus geworfen!"

"Etwa mit Absicht?", fragt der Polizist.
"Nein" sagt das Mädchen, "mit Salat!"


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Steht ein Mädchen auf einer Brücke über einem Fluss und weint bitterlich.
> 
> Da kommt ein Polizist daher und fragt: "Was hast du den, mein Kind?"
> Darauf sagt das Mädchen mit ganz weinerliche Stimme: "Der Paule hat mein Sandwich einfach in den Flus geworfen!"
> ...


----------



## PhilSe (31. Dezember 2012)

Ein Deutscher und ein Chinesischer Bauunternehmer schließen ne Wette ab wer schneller ein Hochhaus bauen kann.
6 Monate später schreibt der Chinese dem Deutschen ne Mail "Noch 10 Tage und wir sind fertig".
Daraufhin schreibt auch der Deutsche ne Mail "Noch 10 Anträge und dann fangen wir an".


----------



## PhilSe (31. Dezember 2012)

F: Warum ist in Deutschland das Toilettenpapier 3-lagig?


A: Weil man für jeden schiess nen Durchschlag braucht


----------



## maxmueller92 (31. Dezember 2012)

Kommt ein Stein an einem Brett vorbei:
Stein: Hallo ich bin ein Stein.
Brett: Wenn du Einstein bist, bin ich Brett Pitt.


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> F: Warum ist in Deutschland das Toilettenpapier 3-lagig?
> 
> 
> A: Weil man für jeden schiess nen Durchschlag braucht


 





> Kommt ein Stein an einem Brett vorbei:
> Stein: Hallo ich bin ein Stein.
> Brett: Wenn du Einstein bist, bin ich Brett Pitt


 
Wie geil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2012)

Gehen zwei Zahnstocher im Wald spazieren.
Plötzlich läuft ein Igel an ihnen vorbei.
Da sagt der eine Zahnstocher zum anderen : Sag mal,wusstest du,daß hier ein Bus fährt


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. Januar 2013)

Geht ein Mann in die Bäckerei:
Mann: Ich will Rumkugeln.
Bäcker: Bitte draussen


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Geht ein Mann in die Bäckerei:
> Mann: Ich will Rumkugeln.
> Bäcker: Bitte draussen


 
Geht ein Mann in die Bäckerei:

Mann: ich will Rumkugeln

Bäcker: Gerne, der Boden ist auch frisch gewischt


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. Januar 2013)

Treffen sich zwei, kommt nur einer! 

2 Leichen sitzten auf nem Baum.
Eine Fällt runter.
Beide sind tot.

Was ist gelb und schießt wild um sich?
Eine BANONE! 

Sitzen zwei kackhaufen auf ner bank und rauchen zigaretten.
Kommt n Dünnschiss vorbei und fragt: Darf ich mal ziehen?
Sagan die Kackhaufen: nee, ist nur was für harte!

Sitzten zwei Schwarze auf der bank.
Kommt ne oma vorbei und sagt:
Na, ham die Russen winder mitm Feuer gespielt!

Was ist fruchtig und rennt über den tisch?
Ein FLUCHTSALAT!


Gutes Gelache! 
MFG


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2013)

Was macht ein schwuler Adler? 


Spoiler



Er fliegt zu seinem Horst.




Warum geht der Sarg nich auf? 


Spoiler



weil'n Zuhälter drin liegt.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

A: Weisst du was schwule irritiert?
B: Nein.
A: 76!
B: Warum??

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> A: Weisst du was schwule irritiert?
> B: Nein.
> A: 76!
> B: Warum??
> ...


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Januar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> A: Weisst du was schwule irritiert?
> B: Nein.
> A: 76!
> B: Warum??
> ...



Cool hab ich noch net gehört bis jetzt


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (3. Januar 2013)

Was macht ein schwuler Adler? - Er fliegt zu seinem Horst


----------



## Jan565 (3. Januar 2013)

Treffen sich zwei kommt einer nicht!

Treffen sich zwei Goldfische, ist einer Silber!


----------



## maxmueller92 (3. Januar 2013)

Treffen sich zwei jäger.

Beide tot.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2013)

Die neue Lehrerin – jung, superhübsch und mit einer Wahnsinnsfigur – ist  der Schwarm aller Jungs in der Klasse. Sie schreibt etwas an die Tafel,  als Thomas plötzlich ruft: „Frau Lehrerin ist unter dem rechten Arm  rasiert!“ „Thomas“, sagt sie, „das war sehr unartig! Geh nach Hause,  heute will ich dich nicht mehr sehen!“ O.k., Thomas geht heim und ist  über diesen freien Tag gar nicht böse. Am nächsten Tag zeichnet die  schöne Lehrerin etwas mit der linken Hand, und Thomas ruft: „Unter dem  linken Arm ist sie auch rasiert!“ „Jetzt reicht es mir aber“, sagt die  Lehrerin, „geh nach Hause! Diese Woche brauchst du gar nicht mehr  aufzutauchen.“ Thomas erlebt drei wundervolle schulfreie Tage. Am Montag  erscheint er wieder im Unterricht. Bis zur vierten Stunde geht alles  gut. Dann bricht der Lehrerin die Kreide ab, und sie bückt sich, um sie  wieder aufzuheben. „Das war’s dann, Jungs“, ruft Thomas und nimmt seinen  Ranzen, „ich seh euch nächstes Schuljahr!“

hier gibts dirkt Nachschlag:

Kennen Sie den Unterschied zwischen einer 7jährigen, einer 17jährigen, einer 27jährigen und einer 37jährigen?
Die  7jährige geht mit einem Märchen ins Bett. Die 17jährige ist mit einem  Märchen ins Bett zu kriegen. Die 27jährige ist ein Märchen im Bett. Die  37jährige sagt: „Komm, erzähl mir keine Märchen, gehen wir ins Bett“.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich den hier schon gebracht habe, oder jemand anderes, deshalb bitte sehr:

Ein Medizinstudent tritt sein Praktikum im Krankenhaus an. Bei der  ersten Führung durch die Abteilungen sieht er in einem Zimmer einen Mann  auf dem Bett sitzen, der wild onaniert.
„Was hat der denn für eine Krankheit?“
„Ganz  was Seltenes, eine Form von ******-Überproduktion. Wenn er nicht 20mal  am Tag onaniert, gibt es einen Stau, er fällt ins Koma, und wir können  nichts mehr für ihn tun.“
Einige Zimmer weiter sieht der Student wieder einen Mann auf einem Bett sitzen, dem die Krankenschwester gerade einen bläst.
„Und was hat der für ein Leiden?“, fragt der Jungmediziner. 
„Oh, der hat die gleiche Krankheit wie der andere. Aber ... er ist Privatpatient.“


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Zitat aus dem 1erForum:



> Ich bin sowieso gegen Rasen auf der Autobahn...wer soll den Schei* auch mähen?!


----------



## salami (18. Januar 2013)

Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht, ich fluche nicht - verdammt jetzt ist mit die kippe ins bier gefallen 

Was ist Groß ,gelb, schwer und kann nicht schwimmen?
Ein Bagger.
Und Warum nicht - Weil er nur einen Arm hat.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Mein Vorsatz für das neue Jahr: Ich sauf nicht mehr, ich rauch nicht mehr ich lüge nur noch.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2013)

Die Wahrheit über Frauen:

 Mal abgesehen vom Sex – Frauen nerven im Bett. 

 Wenn ich von der Erotik einmal absehe, haben mir Frauen im Bett nichts  als Ärger eingebracht. Mit Wehmut denke ich manchmal an die  Teenagerzeiten zurück, in denen ich entweder allein und entspannt die  Nachtruhe genoß oder nur vorübergehend mit einer Frau das Bett  aufsuchte. Die Probleme fingen erst so mit Anfang zwanzig an,  als man das Nachtlager “wie Mann und Frau” teilte, sprich: vom  Einschlafen bis zum Aufstehen. Hieraus muß ich eine ganz bittere Bilanz  ziehen.

 “Nächte des Grauens” ist noch untertrieben. Am Tage  durchaus abgeklärte, zupackende und moderne Frauen mutieren angesichts  von Federkern und Daune ausnahmslos zu verwöhnten, lebensuntüchtigen,  egoistischen Zicken. Wie ich jetzt an einigen Beispielen schlüssig  beweisen werde.

 Beginnen wir mit dem unerfreulichen Thema  “Mücken”. Vorweg muß ich sagen, daß ich im Sommer grundsätzlich ganz  gern neben einer Frau liege, weil ich dann von Stechmücken verschont  bleibe. Die stürzen sich immer auf meine Partnerin. Das ist bitter, tut  mir persönlich auch wirklich leid, ist aber noch lange kein Grund, mich  grob wachzujammern: “Ich bin völlig zerstochen”. Mit einer Stimme, die  im Grenzbereich zwischen Hysterie und Nervenzusammenbruch moduliert. Der  Auftrag an mich, dem männlichen “Sicherheitsbeamten”, ist klar: “Steh  auf und geh Mücken jagen”. Ich weiß nicht, warum Frauen selbst keine  Mücken jagen. Warum sie im Bett liegend den Späher machen, auf schwarze  Punkte an der Decke deuten und “Da!” rufen. Ich weiß vor allem nicht,  weshalb ich immer wieder gähnend, mit zerzaustem Haar und einer  zusammengerollten Zeitung auf der Matratze stehe und auf Zuruf Tiere  totschlage.

 Sex… am liebsten in der Löffelchen-Stellung.  Ich liebe diese Schlafposition, weil sie mich in dem Grundvertrauen in  die Richtigkeit meines Daseins bestärkt. Nun gibt es aber zahlreiche  Frauen, die sich anfangs sehr anschmiegsam geben und leidenschaftlich  “löffeln”, sich aber, wenn es um die endgültige Schlafposition geht, als  sehr hartleibig erweisen. Sie stoßen sich mit der einen Hand von mir  los, ergreifen mit der anderen Hand die eigene Bettdecke und verteidigen  dieses Refugium mit erbitterter Gegenwehr. Und ich muß geduldig warten,  bis die Meine-Decke-gehört-mir-Autistin  endlich in den Schlaf gesunken ist und ich beginnen kann, vorsichtig  robbend, verlorenes Terrain zurückzugewinnen. Wenn ich dann, nunmehr  halbherzig löffelnd, in tiefen Schlaf gesunken bin, kommt häufig schnell  die nächste Gemeinheit. Ein brutaler Stoß, meist mit dem Ellbogen  ausgeführt, trifft mich in die Seite. Ich schrecke hoch und höre eine  schneidende Stimme: “Du schnarchst!”. So was würde ich nie tun. Ich  finde es bezaubernd, wenn sie im Schlaf redet oder ein bißchen vor sich  hin blubbert. Nie würde ich mit dem Ellbogen stoßen. Aber Frauen ist es  ja egal, ob man frühmorgens einen wichtigen Termin hat. Nach der Tat  sinken sie umgehend wieder in den Tiefschlaf, und ich liege mit  tellergroßen Augen in der Dunkelheit und finde keine Ruhe.

  Grauenhaft ist auch eine andere Variante der körperlichen Attacke. Da  liegt man wohlig unter seiner Decke und ist am Wegnicken und dann kommen  sie: kalt, eiskalt. Gefrorene Frauenfüße schieben sich langsam und  unaufhaltsam zwischen die männlichen Schenkel. Dort sollen sie gewärmt  werden. Der Mann zuckt zurück, windet sich, versucht die Flucht, aber  die weichen Gletscher unter der Decke sind stärker. Alle Frauen haben  kalte Füße! Alle! Und sie kennen kein Erbarmen. Stumm, aber fordernd  kommen sie in der Nacht gekrochen und saugen Körperwärme im  Gigawatt-Bereich ab. Schrecklich!

 Manchmal geben sie aber auch  dann keine Ruhe, wenn man ihre Permafrost-Füße enteist, das Schnarchen  eingestellt und dem Löffeln entsagt hat. Denn dann haben sie was gehört.  “Da ist doch jemand”, raunen sie, “Da hat doch was geknackt” oder  “Hörst du diese komischen Geräusche?” Die Botschaft ist erneut glasklar:  Mann, pack dir einen hölzernen Kleiderbügel oder sonst eine  behelfsmäßige Waffe, wag dich in die dunkle Wohnung und vertreib den  Einbrecher, so du einen findest. Klar, daß jeder Mann dem  tiefverwurzelten Instinkt zum Schutze der Sippe folgt und in Socken und  Unterhosen wie ein Depp im Dunklen umherstolpert. Um dann frierend und  unverrichteter Dinge wieder zur (natürlich tiefschlafenden) Partnerin  zurückzukehren.

 Wer meint, mit dem Morgengrauen sei der Ärger  ausgestanden, irrt! Wie in einem Horrorfilm, der scheinbar seinen  gruseligen Höhepunkt erreicht hat und dann noch mal entsetzlich  zuschlägt: Die Rede ist von unterschiedlichen Schlaf- und Wachrhythmen.  Ich arbeite eben bis in die frühen Morgenstunden und stehe folgerichtig  nicht gerade mit den Hühnern auf. Kein Problem für den Alleinschläfer.  Was aber soll ich mit einer Frau machen, die morgens um sieben  kerzengerade nachfedernd im Bett sitzt, Langeweile hat, sich laut und  vernehmlich reckt, gähnt, räuspert, aufdringlichen Körperkontakt sucht  und am Ende gar flüssige Konversation fordert? Nachdem ich blutsaugende  Insekten zur Strecke brachte, zum Dank dafür Ellbogen-Checks kassierte  und unter die eigene kalte Bettdecke verbannt wurde.

 Nach all  dem reichte es mir irgendwann. Und zwar richtig. Eines frühen Morgens  wurde ich durch die Frage: “Kannst du auch nicht mehr schlafen?” geweckt  und herrschte die Frau neben mir rüde an: “Halt die Klappe und mach  Frühstück!” Kurz danach fiel die Wohnungstür krachend ins Schloß, und  ich mußte mir das Frühstück selbst machen. Gibt es keine Hoffnung? Doch,  die gibt es!!! Ich habe – nun ja – jemanden kennengelernt. Und die ist  anders! Sie ist anschmiegsam und kuschelt exzessiv. Ich darf in ihrer  und Gegenwart ausgiebig schnarchen. Wenn sie Geräusche hört, schaut sie  selber nach dem Rechten. Mücken bringt sie mit geschickten Schlägen  eigenhändig zur Strecke, und sie hat niemals kalte Füße. Gut, sie ist  vielleicht ein bißchen verspielt.

 Aber welche Katze ist das nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2013)

Nymphomanin zu ihrem Mann: "Komm lass es uns jetzt und hier machen, ich will dich!"
"Schatz, ich kann nicht mehr, kannst du nicht mal zum Arzt gehen?"
"Da war ich schon, der kann auch nicht mehr!"


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

@EnergyCross: Gefällt mir nicht!


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Januar 2013)

@EnergyCross: Göttlich


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2013)

@EnergyCross: tl,dr!


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @EnergyCross: Gefällt mir nicht!


 

erwischt xD gelesen, für gut befunden und kopiert 


_______________________


- why did the chicken cross the road?
- i dont know, why did the chicken cross the road?
- to get to the gay guys house.
- dont get it...

- knock knock
- who's there?
- the chicken
- damn....


----------



## maxmueller92 (20. Januar 2013)

Spielen zwei Äthiopia (?) verstecken.
Eine versteckt sich hinterm Besen, nach langem suchen der andere: "Ich seh dich du fette sau!"


----------



## Niza (22. Januar 2013)

In einem Mehrstöckigen Musikschule .
Steht ein Schild für Musiker mit folgender Beschriftung:

"Alle Bläser die noch keinen Ständer haben gehen nach oben und holen sich einen runter"


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> In einem Mehrstöckigen Musikschule .
> Steht ein Schild für Musiker mit folgender Beschriftung:
> 
> "Alle Bläser die noch keinen Ständer haben gehen nach oben und holen sich einen runter"


 
Der Bart von dem Witz reicht bis zum Mond.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Januar 2013)

...schon, aber immer wieder gerne  

Man könnte anfügen: "Und alle, die schon einen haben, gehen mit und helfen!"


----------



## Niza (22. Januar 2013)

Hier ist sowenig los da muss ich noch ein paar bringen.
Egal ob schon alt oder neu:



*1.*
Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt und sagt :
"Herr Dektor Herr Dektor ich habe beim Kaffetrinken immer so ein Stechen im Auge"

Darauf der Doktor:
"Ja dann nehmen sie den Löffel doch aus dem Kaffee während sie trinken."



*2.*
Sagt der eine Mann zum Anderen beim Laufen :
"Vorsicht da vorne kommt eine Latennn tenn tenn"



*3.*
Sagt die eine Tormate zur anderen : "Vorsicht davorne kommt ein Auto!"

Darauf die Andere "Quatscchhhhh"



*4.*
Fragt Fritzchen seine Oma : "Oma wohin fährst du mit dem Fahrrad?"

Darauf die Oma : "Zum Friedhof"

Darauf Fritzchen : "Und wer bringt das Fahrrad zurück ?"



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Hier ist sowenig los da muss ich noch ein paar bringen.
> Egal ob schon alt oder neu:
> 
> 1.
> ...



 kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Hier ist sowenig los da muss ich noch ein paar bringen.
> Egal ob schon alt oder neu:
> 
> 
> ...


 Der letzte gefällt mir am besten


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Januar 2013)

Warum Gibt's am Saturn keine Keine Juden?


Weils ein gasplanet ist!

Lieblingsplaneten eines Juden?


Jewpiter!

Was macht ein Jude in der Sauna?


Ausschwitz!


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2013)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Warum Gibt's am Saturn keine Keine Juden?
> 
> 
> Weils ein gasplanet ist!
> ...


 
Mein lieber Mann... oh ha...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum furzen Männer häufiger als Frauen?

Frauen können gar nicht so lange den Mund halten bis sich Druck aufgebaut hat.


----------



## type_o (24. Januar 2013)

>Frauen können gar nicht... <

Oh man, Frauen können wirklich nicht so lange!  

MfG type_o


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2013)

grad bei Schwarzer Baumwolle auf FB:
Was ist das einzig gute an einem Vegetarier?

Die Endung!


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Da fehlt eindeutig das Bild von Hitler. Sonst hat man ja gar keinen Context.


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> grad bei Schwarzer Baumwolle auf FB:
> Was ist das einzig gute an einem Vegetarier?
> 
> Die Endung!


 
Schmunzeln und grinsen muß ich ja, bei deartigem, ich finde es auch lustig und reiße solche Dinger selbst, aber lasst uns erstmal schluß machen damit weils bestimmt irgendwann einem sauer aufstößt.

So jetzt bitte die nächsten politisch korrekt


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

Was ist lila und mäht meinen Rasen?



Kann euch doch egal sein wie ich meinen ***** anmale


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2013)

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/22194_419965074745452_1745030421_n.jpg


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (24. Januar 2013)

Nun ich 

Der alte Moshe Teitelbaum liegt am Sterbebett:
"Sarah, mein geliebtes Weib, bist du hier?"
"Ja Moshe, ich werde nicht von deiner Seite Weichen"
"Und Isaak, mein einziger Sohn, bist auch du bei mir?"
"Ja, Dade, ich bin auch hier."
"Und, und Hanna meine Tochter, mein Augenstern, bist auch du hier?"
"Natürlich bin ich hier, Dade."
Da bäumt sich der Alte auf und brüllt:
"UND WER ZUM TEIFEL NOCH MAL IST DANN IM LADEN !?"


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

Hä? Den blick ich nicht.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (24. Januar 2013)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2013)

Der alte liegt im Sterben, er fragt ab, wer von seiner Familie so alles da ist und als er feststellt, dass alle da sind, ist seine einzige Sorge, dass nun niemand mehr seinen Laden bewacht.
(stimmt das so?)


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (24. Januar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> (stimmt das so?)



Ja, das ist richtig, aber vielleicht muss man Jude sein, um Ihn wirklich zu verstehen-oder halt ein Schwabe


----------



## ACDSee (24. Januar 2013)

Teambildende Maßnahme: Die ganze Firma trifft sich zum Grillen. Es gibt Spanferkel. Wer grillt?
- der Türke.
und warum?
- der nascht nicht.



[Falls nicht gecheckt, klick hier]


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (24. Januar 2013)

Einen hab ich noch:

New Orleans. Ein Schwarzer sitzt in der Strassenbahn und liest eine jiddische Zeitung. Da klopft ihm ein Jude auf die Schulter und sagt:
"Es reicht Ihnen wohl nicht, nur schwarz zu sein?"


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....03x403/430127_499170380126659_636154980_n.jpg


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2013)

Eines Tages im Palast der Republik. Erich Honecker öffnet am Morgen ein Fenster. Er sieht die Sonne aufgehn und sagt: "Guten Morgen, liebe Sonne!" Darauf die Sonne: "Guten Morgen, lieber Erich!" Dasselbe Spiel am Mittag: "Guten Tag, liebe Sonne!" Und die Sonne erwidert: "Guten Tag, lieber Erich!" Am Abend dann das ganze nochmal, Erich sagt: "Guten Abend, liebe Sonne!" Doch diesmal bleibt eine Antwort aus! Erich stutzt und startet einen neuen Versuch: "Guten Abend, liebe Sonne!" Da erwidert die Sonne: "Leck mich am Arsch, ich bin im Westen..."

Gruß


----------



## type_o (24. Januar 2013)

@ facehugger: hast Du im Osten gelebt? 
Dieser Witz ist aus den letzten Jahren der DDR. Aber, er ist immernoch richtig gut! 

MfG type_o


----------



## dr.goodwill (24. Januar 2013)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Teambildende Maßnahme: Die ganze Firma trifft sich zum Grillen. Es gibt Spanferkel. Wer grillt?
> - der Türke.
> und warum?
> - der nascht nicht.
> ...



Super. 

----
Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur, kommt wieder raus: Ponny weg!


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2013)

type_o schrieb:


> @ facehugger: hast Du im Osten gelebt?
> Dieser Witz ist aus den letzten Jahren der DDR. Aber, er ist immernoch richtig gut!
> 
> MfG type_o


Ich lebe immer noch im Osten der Republik, ähem des vereinten Deutschlands Ja, der geht immer noch ziemlich gut (vor allem hier "drüben")...

Gruß


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (24. Januar 2013)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> ----
> Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur, kommt wieder raus: Ponny weg!



Sorry aber das ist der lameste Witz überhaupt...


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Unterhalten sich zwei Kerzen, fragt die eine die andere: "Du, sag mal, was ist Wasser? Ist das gefährlich?". Daraufhin antwortet die andere: "Davon kannst du ausgehen".


----------



## dr.goodwill (24. Januar 2013)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist der lameste Witz überhaupt...



Steht doch in der Überschrift...  Dumme Witze...


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2013)

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt... "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor ich bekomm meine Vorhaut nicht mehr zurück!" Der sagt darauf kopfschüttelnd: "Aber sowas verborgt man doch nicht..."

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig, aber vielleicht muss man Jude sein, um Ihn wirklich zu verstehen-oder halt ein Schwabe



So habe ich ihn auch verstanden. 
Ich wohne nähe Stuttgart onn beeh mairar meinong noch au an reachtr schwoab, aber den witz kapiere ich trotzdem nicht 

Hat das irgendwas mit unserem Geiz zu tun?


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2013)

^^   

Mein Opa ist im zweiten Weltkrieg gestorben. Im **.. 
-Ist vom Wachturm gefallen 

Edit: was ernsthaft K.Z wird hier zensiert?


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2013)

da fehlt das wort besoffen


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> da fehlt das wort besoffen



..besoffen vom Wachturm?


----------



## Niza (24. Januar 2013)

Richtig was los hier


Ich habe auch noch einen :

Treffen sich 2 Kerzen .

Sagt die eine zur anderen : "Was machst du heute Abend?"

Sagt die andere : "Ich gehe aus"


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Image related.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen :
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Kerzen .
> 
> ...



Gabs abgewandelt schon eine Seite früher


----------



## Niza (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis

2 Verschiedene Kerzenwitze 



Leandros schrieb:


> Unterhalten sich zwei Kerzen, fragt die eine die  andere: "Du, sag mal, was ist Wasser? Ist das gefährlich?". Daraufhin  antwortet die andere: "Davon kannst du ausgehen".


 




Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen :
> 
> Treffen sich 2 Kerzen .
> 
> ...


 
Aber die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Mein Opa ist im zweiten Weltkrieg gestorben. Im **..
> -Ist vom Wachturm gefallen
> ...



Was Zensur?

So darfst du das nicht sehen, sowas gibt's bei uns nicht. Du musst doch "beschützt" werden.


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr schon mitbekommen das man auf FB Leute die man näher verfolgen will mit einem Stern markieren kann?

Hat in Deutschland ja lange Tradition


----------



## coroc (25. Januar 2013)

EDIT: Ok. Ich lasse sowas jetz bleiben...


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (25. Januar 2013)

Räusper...


----------



## type_o (25. Januar 2013)

Gehen zwei 'Grüne' auf Streife durch die Stadt. 
Findet der Erste einen seltsamen braunen Haufen. 
Er hebt ihn auf und sagt: Was manche Leute so alles liegen lassen? 
Daruf der andere: Ist das gut oder nicht? 
Kommt ein Pasant und sagt: Die Scheise hät ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Januar 2013)

Sitzen zwei Äpfel aufm Baum.
Kommt eine Birne vorbei geflogen.
Sagt der eine Apfel zum anderen "Ey, was is denn das - Birnen können doch gar nicht fliegen?!"
Sagt die Birne "Doch ... ich bin die Birne Maya!"


----------



## Wortakrobat (25. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mitbekommen das man auf FB Leute die man näher verfolgen will mit einem Stern markieren kann?
> 
> Hat in Deutschland ja lange Tradition



Hart an der Grenze.... Aber zum Thema FB finde ich den immer noch sehr herrlich....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (25. Januar 2013)

Old but Gold


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGPGSyCreJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2013)

Kennt ihr eigentlich das hier? Uralt, aber Klassiker.  Bitte beim Hören nichts Trinken! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNpb18HUKlY


----------



## Bene11660 (25. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich das hier? Uralt, aber Klassiker.  Bitte beim Hören nichts Trinken!


Der Schlumpf xD

Ich hätte auch noch einen Witz:
Deine Mutter ist wie das Internet - Jeder war schonmal drinn.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Januar 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Der Schlumpf xD
> 
> Ich hätte auch noch einen Witz:
> Deine Mutter ist wie das Internet - Jeder war schonmal drinn.


 
Ich kenn den so: deine Schwester ist wie ein Glas Senf: Jeder steckt sein Würstchen rein


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2013)

Dann ists aber kein "Deine Mudda" Witz mehr.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich das hier? Uralt, aber Klassiker.  Bitte beim Hören nichts Trinken!  (...)


 Ich kenne das, allerdings ist das laaang her. Und ich empfehle auch, nichts beim Hören zu Essen, wie ich gerade.... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2013)

Wisst ihr warum die Katholische Kirche gegen Abtreibung ist?

Weils sonst weniger Kinder gibt die man im Beichtstuhl knattern kann 

Baumwolle ftw


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (26. Januar 2013)

Ein katholischer Pfarrer bittet seinen Freund, einen evangelischen Pastor um eine Vertretung. Du brauchst nur am Sonntag die Messe zu lesen und hinterher die Beichte abzunehmen. Die Messe lesen ist leicht und für die Beichte hängt für jede Sünde ein Katalog mit der Strafe aus. Alles läuft wie geplant. Die Messe wird ein Erfolg und der Pastor betritt den Beichtstuhl. Da erscheint ein junges Mädchen und beichtet sie hätte sich selbstbefriedigt. Das ist nicht so schlimm, 5 Rosenkränze und 5 Ave Maria und alles ist wieder gut. Es folgt eine junge Frau und beichtet sie wäre fremdgegangen. Das ist schon etwas heftiger und wird mit 10 Rosenkränzen und 10 Ave Maria bestraft. Es kommt eine aufregende Frau in den Beichtstuhl und sagt:
"Ich hatte letzte Woche Analverkehr."

Der Pastor sucht und sucht auf der Liste und kann nichts dazu finden. In seiner Not winkt er die Meßdiener herbei und flüstert:
"Sagt mal Jungs, was gibt es für Analverkehr?"

Antwort:
"Meistens ein Mars oder ein Snickers."


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich das hier? Uralt, aber Klassiker.  Bitte beim Hören nichts Trinken!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNpb18HUKlY


 
Die Lache ist ja mal geil


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2013)

Geil


----------



## Rico-3000 (28. Januar 2013)

Eine Frau will ihren Mann betören, sobald er nach Hause kommt. Sie legt   sich nackt auf den Fußboden und macht Spagat auf den Fliesen im Flur. 
 Als der Mann nach Hause kommt und sie aufstehen will, merkt sie, dass   sie sich mit ihrem besten Stück an den Fliesen festgesaugt hat. 
 Der Mann holt einen Klempner. 
 Der Klempner meint, dass es nur eine Lösung gäbe: die Fliesen zu zerschlagen! 
 Darauf der Mann: "Geht nicht, viel zu teuer! Die Fliesen hier kosten pro Quadratmeter 150 Euro!" 
 Darauf fängt der Klempner an der Frau die Brüste zu massieren. 
 Mann: "Heeee, was machen sie denn da?" 
 Klempner: "Na ich mach sie ein bisschen feucht, dann können wir sie in die Küche schieben, da sind die Fliesen billiger."


----------



## Bene11660 (28. Januar 2013)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Eine Frau will ihren Mann betören, sobald er nach Hause kommt. Sie legt   sich nackt auf den Fußboden und macht Spagat auf den Fliesen im Flur.
> Als der Mann nach Hause kommt und sie aufstehen will, merkt sie, dass   sie sich mit ihrem besten Stück an den Fliesen festgesaugt hat.
> Der Mann holt einen Klempner.
> Der Klempner meint, dass es nur eine Lösung gäbe: die Fliesen zu zerschlagen!
> ...


 Wie genial 

Ich hab einen ähnlichen:
Wie nennt man das Fettgewebe um die Vag***?
-Frau


----------



## ZeroX360 (30. Januar 2013)

Warum gibt es von Apple keinen iPod Touch für Kinder?




Spoiler



Weil er dann "iTouchKids" heißen würde.


----------



## Rico-3000 (31. Januar 2013)

NUR EIN MANN WÜRDE DAS VERSUCHEN....
 ===================================

 Versuch das hier zu lesen ohne vor Lachen zu weinen!

 Taschen-Taser-Elektroschockpistole, ein super Geschenk für die Frau.
 Ein Mann der seiner lieben Frau zum Hochzeitstag einen Taschen-Taser gekauft hat, schrieb daraufhin das Folgende:

 Letztes Wochenende ist mir in Larry's Pistolen & Pfandladen etwas aufgefallen, das sofort mein Interesse weckte.
 Der Anlass war unser 15. Hochzeitstag und ich war auf der Suche nach   etwas Besonderem für meine Frau Julie: Ich stieß auf einen   100.000-Volt-Elektrotaser in Taschengröße.

 Die Auswirkungen des  Taser sollten wohl nur von kurzer Dauer sein und  keinerlei langzeitige  Folgen hervorrufen, wodurch Julie dann aber genug  Zeit hätte sich in  Sicherheit zu bringen...??
 SO WAS COOLES GIBT'S JA WOHL NICHT! Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich kaufte das Gerät und nahm es mit nach Hause.
 Ich legte zwei AAA Batterien in das Gerät und drückte auf den Knopf -   NICHTS! Ich war total enttäuscht. Schnell fand ich jedoch heraus dass   ein blauer elektrischer Lichtbogen zwischen den Gabeln entstand, wenn   ich das Gerät auf eine metallische Oberfläche hielt während ich den   Knopf drückte.
 GEIL!!!!
 Leider wartet Julie noch immer auf eine Erklärung für die beiden Brandpunkte auf der Vorderseite ihrer Mikrowelle.
 Okay, ich war also alleine zu Hause mit diesem neuen Spielzeug und   dachte mir dass es ja wohl nicht so schlimm sein kann, es waren ja   schließlich nur zwei AAA Batterien, stimmt's?
 Da saß ich also in  meinem Liegesessel, meine Katze Gracie schaute mich  aufmerksam an (treue  kleine Seele), während ich mir die  Bedienungsanleitung durchlas und mir  dachte, dass ich dieses Gerät  definitiv an einem richtigen Zielobjekt  aus Fleisch und Blut testen  muss.

 Ich gebe es ja zu, der  Gedanke Gracie zu tasern war da (aber nur für  den Bruchteil einer  Sekunde), aber dann hat die Vernunft natürlich  gesiegt. Sie ist so eine  liebe Katze. Aber ich musste natürlich  sichergehen, dass dieses Teil  auch hielt was es versprach, schließlich  war ich drauf und dran es  meiner Frau zur Selbstverteidigung gegen  Verbrecher zu geben. Das ist ja  wohl richtig so, oder?
 So saß ich also da in meinen Shorts und  Trägerhemd, Lesebrille  vorsichtig auf dem Nasenrücken positioniert, in  einer Hand die  Bedienungsanleitung, in der anderen den Taser.
 Laut  Bedienungsanleitung sollte ein Stoß von einer Sekunde reichen um  den  Gegner zu desorientieren; ein zwei Sekunden Schlag sollte  Muskelkrämpfe  und Kontrollverlust über den Körper hervorrufen und drei  Sekunden  sollten dazu führen, dass der Gegner wie ein gestrandeter Wal  am Boden  liegt und sich nichts mehr bewegt. Alles über drei Sekunden  wäre  Batterieverschwendung.

 Die ganze Zeit habe ich dieses Gerät im  Auge, dass etwa 12 cm lang ist  und einen Umfang von circa 2 cm hat (und  dann auch nur zwei winzig  kleine AAA Batterien); eigentlich recht  niedlich. Ich konnte das  einfach nicht glauben.
 Was dann passierte ist wirklich kaum zu beschreiben, aber ich gebe mein bestes...

 Ich sitze da allein, Gracie schaut mich an, ihren Kopf leicht zur Seite   gedreht, als wenn sie sagen will "Tu es nicht du Idiot!". Ich komme zu   dem Schluss dass ein Stoß von nur einer Sekunde, von so einem winzigen   Teil, ja wohl nicht grade große Schmerzen hervorrufen kann. Ich   entscheide mich also mir selbst einen Stromschlag von einer Sekunde zu   verpassen. Ich halte die Gabeln an meinen nackten Oberschenkel, drücke   den Knopf und...

 ACH DU HEILIGE...MUTTER DER MASSENVERNICHTUNGSWAFFEN...WAS ZUM...!!!!!!

 Ich weiß ganz genau, dass Hulk Hogan in dem Moment durch die Hintertür   gekommen ist, mich und meinen Liegesessel hochgehoben hat und uns dann   beide mit voller Wucht auf den Teppich geschleudert hat. Und das immer   und immer wieder. Ich erinnere mich vage daran in der Fötusstellung   aufgewacht zu sein, mit Tränen in den Augen, mein Körper war   klatschnass, meine beiden Nippel rauchten, meine Eier waren   verschwunden. Mein linker Arm war in einer ziemlich unkonventionellen   Stellung unter meinem Körper eingeklemmt und meine Beine kribbelten.
 Die Katze machte Geräusche die ich noch nie zuvor gehört hatte, sie   hatte sich an dem Bilderrahmen über dem Kamin festgekrallt. Damit hatte   sie wohl versucht meinem Körper auszuweichen, der sich zuckend quer   durchs Wohnzimmer geworfen hat.

 Nur zur Anmerkung: Sollten Sie  jemals den Zwang verspüren sich selbst  zu tasern, sollten Sie das  folgende beachten: Es gibt so etwas wie  einen Ein-Sekunden Schlag NICHT,  wenn man sich selbst tasert. Sie  werden dieses verdammte Ding nicht  loslassen bis es durch das wilde  umherwirbeln am Boden aus Ihrer Hand  geschlagen wird!! Ein  Drei-Sekunden Schlag währe in diesem Fall noch  sehr zurückhaltend.
 Etwa eine Minute später (Ich bin mir nicht genau  sicher, da Zeit in  dem Moment relativ war), sammelte ich meinen  Verstand (was noch übrig  war), setzte mich auf und begutachtete meine  Umgebung.
 Meine verbogene Lesebrille lag auf dem Kaminsims. Der  Liegesessel war  auf den Kopf gedreht und etwa zweieinhalb Meter von  seiner eigentlichen  Position entfernt.
 Mein Trizeps, rechter  Oberschenkel und beide Nippel zuckten noch  immer. Mein Gesicht fühlte  sich an als stände es unter Vollanästhesie  und meine Unterlippe wog etwa  88 kg.
 Anscheinend hatte ich meine Shorts vollgeschissen, aber  alles war zu  betäubt um sicher zu sein und riechen konnte ich auch  nichts mehr. Ich  sah noch eine leichte Rauchwolke über meinem Kopf,  welche -glaube ich-  aus meinen Haaren kam. Ich bin noch immer auf der  Suche nach meinen  Eiern und habe eine hohe Belohnung ausgesetzt, damit  sie sicher wieder  nach Hause finden.

 P.S.: Meine Frau kann nicht aufhören über den Vorfall zu lachen, liebt das Geschenk und benutzt es regelmäßig um mir zu drohen.


----------



## kr0 (31. Januar 2013)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein:
Glcükwunsch, Sie sind behindert! 

Aber saubere Arbeit^^


----------



## Leandros (31. Januar 2013)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Versuch das hier zu lesen ohne vor Lachen zu weinen!


 
Musste nicht einen Mundwinkel verziehen. Der Text ist älter als meine Oma.


----------



## Rico-3000 (31. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Musste nicht einen Mundwinkel verziehen. Der Text ist älter als meine Oma.


 

Ist doch schön das sie ihn dann auch kennt... 
Aber es gibt hier bestimmt auch leute die ihn nicht kennen...


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2013)

Der gibt zu allem seinen Senf ab, einfach ab auf die Ignore..


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Musste nicht einen Mundwinkel verziehen. Der Text ist älter als meine Oma.


 Das spricht aber nicht gerade für die Frauen in deiner Familie, wenn die so wenig älter sind als du...

Quatsch beiseite, ich fand den gut.


----------



## Leandros (1. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der gibt zu allem seinen Senf ab, einfach ab auf die Ignore..


 
Gibt es einen Smiley der von hinten in den Rücken schießen symbolisiert?  Wäre grade passend.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs, nicht streiten. Wir sins hier immerhin im Witzethread...

Trotzdem erinnert mich dein Post an den hier:

Haltet den Dieb, er hat mein Messer im Rücken !


----------



## Lexx (1. Februar 2013)

Omi, darf ich mit deiner Brust spielen?
Ja, aber geh nicht so weit weg, das Essen ist gleich fertig.


----------



## Lexx (1. Februar 2013)

Du Papa, warum muss ich immer im Kreis laufen?
Gusch Bua, sonst nagel ich die 2. Hand auch noch an.

Du Papa, ich mag die Oma nicht!
Gusch Bua, gessen wird, was am Tisch kommt..


----------



## ACDSee (1. Februar 2013)

Papa, ich will nicht nach Amerika...
.. Halt's Maul und schwimm weiter!


Wie rettet man einen Polizisten vorm Ertrinken?
- man nimmt den Fuß vom Kopf.

Was ist ein Bulle in einem Fass Salzsäure?
- ein gelöstes Problem.


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Februar 2013)

ACDSee schrieb:


> .........................
> 
> 
> Wie rettet man einen Polizisten vorm Ertrinken?
> ...


 

die sind ja ziemlich böse... aber trotzdem gut...


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Februar 2013)

Zwei Iren - John und Sean - wollen am  Samstagabend einen trinken gehen. Als sie ihre Finanzen überprüfen,  stellen sie fest, dass sie zusammen noch 50 Cent besitzen. Nicht genug  für einen feucht-fröhlichen Abend. Plötzlich hat John eine Idee: Er geht  mit den 50 Cent in eine Metzgerei und kauft eine Bockwurst. 
Sean will ihn gerade für total bescheuert erklären lassen, als dieser  sagt: ‘Lass uns mal zusammen in ein Pub gehen. Wir bestellen zwei Pints.  Wir trinken aus. Dann gehst Du vor mir auf die Knie, öffnest meinen  Hosenschlitz und ziehst die Bockwurst, die ich in der Tasche habe, raus  und nimmst sie in den Mund. Du wirst sehen, was passiert.’ 

Die beiden gehen ins Pub, trinken zwei Pints, Sean geht vor dem anderen  auf die Knie und fängt an, die Bockwurst in den Mund zu nehmen und daran  zu lutschen. Der Wirt sieht das, ist total sauer: ‘Raus aus meinem Pub!  Solche Sauerei dulde ich nicht in meinem Laden. Raus!! Und zwar  sofort!!!!!’ Die beiden gehen raus. John sagt: ‘Und? Haben wir bezahlt?  Nein!’ 

Rein ins nächste Pub, 2 Pints, austrinken, Bockwurstnummer, sofortiger  Rausschmiss. Wieder nichts bezahlt. Nach 12 weiteren Pubs lallt Sean zu  John: ‘Ich kann nicht mehr. Ersssens bin ich total besofffn. Und dann  tun mir die Knie weh. Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie mir die Knie  weh tun.’ John antwortet: ‘Du und deine Knie. Was soll ich denn sagen?  Ich hab vor sechs Pubs die scheiß Bockwurst verloren.’


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2013)

Eine alte Dame möchte einmal in ihrem Leben nackt durchs Altersheim laufen. Nach langem Bitten erlaubt es ihr der Heimleiter endlich. 
Also rennt die Dame eines Tages durch die Gänge des Altersheim, vorbei an zwei älteren Herren. 

Meint der eine: "War das nicht die Hildegard?" 
Darauf der andere: "Weiß nicht, was trug sie den für ein Kleid?" 
Der erste: "Ich konnte es nicht genau erkennen. Es war jedenfalls nicht gebügelt:"


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 Brötchen!" Sagt der Bäcker: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"




"Ihr Sohn hat meine 16-jährige Tochter geschwängert!" 

"Spinnt der eigentlich? Die ist doch total hässlich!!!!"


Kommt eine Frau zum Arzt und jammert im verzweifelt die Ohren voll:
"Herr Doktor, ich bin fix und fertig... mein Busen,so schlimm, er sist soooo klein und flach... wenn er doch nur größer wäre... wenn ich die anderen Frauen sehe mit ihrem riesigen Busen macht mich das richtig fertig. Die haben so voluminöse Brüste. Das hätte ich auch gerne. Können sie mir helfen oder irgendwas tun?"
Darauf der Arzt:
"Leider gute Frau, bin ich da vollkommen machtlos.Helfen kann ich ihnen nicht."
Die Frau dreht sich resigniert um und will das Sprechzimmer verlassen als sich Arzt nochmal zu Wort meldet:
"Gute Frau, ich glaube es gibt eine Möglichkeit..."
Die Frau hört hoffnungsvoll zu.
"Sie nehmen jetzt mehrmals am Tag feines Toiletten Papier und strechen damit immer sanft über ihren Busen"
Die Frau ist begeistert:
"herr Doktor, das ist ein leichtes für mich! Wenn das hilft freue ich mich wahnsinnig. Sie glauben wirklich dieer einfache Tipp bringt etwas?"
Der Arzt zuckt mit den Achseln und meint:
"Naja,sehen sie, wenn ich mir ihren Hintern so ansehe..."


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Februar 2013)

2 Muffins im Ofen
Sagt der eine zum anderen "hey" 
Erwidert der andere "Hals Maul Muffins können nicht reden" 

Oke ich weiß lame xD


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> 2 Muffins im Ofen
> Sagt der eine zum anderen "hey"
> Erwidert der andere "Hals Maul Muffins können nicht reden"
> 
> Oke ich weiß lame xD



Ohne Worte...


----------



## Leandros (3. Februar 2013)

Sitzen zwei Atombomben auf einem Baum, aufeinmal kommt ein Fliegt ein Schwein vorbei. Daraufhin sagt die eine Bombe zur andren: "Sachen gibts".

Genau so lame.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Februar 2013)

Wie nennt man die Kreuzung aus einem Schwarzen und einem Oktopus?

Antwort: Keine Ahnung, aber es kann verdammt gut Baumwolle pflücken...


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wie nennt man die Kreuzung aus einem Schwarzen und einem Oktopus?
> 
> Antwort: Keine Ahnung, aber es kann verdammt gut Baumwolle pflücken...



LOL

"I love it when celebrities act like their name suggests, such as Lady Gaga or Princess Di."


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Februar 2013)

Was ist Nass und wenn es Runterfällt ist die Uhr Kaputt? ^^


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2013)

Eine Wasseruhr?


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Februar 2013)

Um Himmlers Willen zum 88ten. mal Wehrmacht die Tür nicht zu?


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Um Himmlers Willen zum 88ten. mal Wehrmacht die Tür nicht zu?



Der ist gut


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sitzen zwei Atombomben auf einem Baum, aufeinmal kommt ein Fliegt ein Schwein vorbei. Daraufhin sagt die eine Bombe zur andren: "Sachen gibts".
> 
> Genau so lame.


 

Sitzen 2 Hochhäuser im Keller und sägen Wasser in 2 hälften. Sagt das eine "Du, morgen ist Ostern" Darauf das andere "Mir egal, ich hab Urlaub"

Same here


----------



## JackOnell (4. Februar 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Hochhäuser im Keller und sägen Wasser in 2 hälften. Sagt das eine "Du, morgen ist Ostern" Darauf das andere "Mir egal, ich hab Urlaub"
> 
> Same here



Kommt ein Mann um die Ecke und tritt auf einen Keks, sagt der Keks aua.
Dann geht der Mann ins Geschäft kommt wieder raus und der Bus ist weg.


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Februar 2013)

Kommt n keks um die ecke und bricht sich n krümel.

Haha


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Um Himmlers Willen zum 88ten. mal Wehrmacht die Tür nicht zu?



Geil


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (7. Februar 2013)

Entschuldigung,  aber mein Tausendfüßler muss hier mal durch  ......╚⊙ ⊙╝
 ..╚═(███)═╝
 .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝  ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ...╚═(███)═╝ ..╚═(███)═╝ .╚═(███)═╝ ╚═(███)═╝

Edit: Naiiin er wurde verschoben


----------



## The_Brain_10 (7. Februar 2013)

Fliegt ein U-Boot über die Wüste. Wie viele Eier sind im Nest? Drei! Da Jogurt keine Kerne hat.

Unlogisch genug?


----------



## drebbin (7. Februar 2013)

der ist auf jeden fall flach genug xD


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (7. Februar 2013)

Sitzen 2 Giraffen auf einem Baum und stricken Erdbeeren. Kommt ein Polizist und sagt "Halt, Rauchen ist hier verboten" - "Wieso denn es ist doch noch nicht 12 Uhr?"


----------



## Bene11660 (7. Februar 2013)

Drei Programmierer stehen in der Toilette am Pissoir.
Der erste ist fertig und geht zum Waschbecken um seine Hände zu waschen. Dann beginnt er sie sehr sorgfältig zu trocknen. Er braucht Papier um Papier um jeden Tropfen auf seinen Händen abzutrocknen. Zu den anderen beiden gewandt sagt er: "Bei Microsoft werden wir zu sehr genauer Arbeit geschult."
Der zweite Programmierer beendet auch sein Geschäft und wendet sich dem Waschbecken zu. Er benutzt ein einziges Stück Papier und vergewissert sich, dass er jede mögliche Ecke des Papiers ausnutzt. Er dreht sich um und meint: "Bei Intel werden wir nicht nur zu extremer Genauigkeit sondern auch zu Effizienz trainiert."
Der dritte Programmierer ist auch fertig, geht direkt zu Tür und ruft über die Schulter: "Bei Sun pissen wir eben nicht über unsere Hände."

Was macht ein Pirat am Computer? – Er drückt die Enter-Taste.

Gibt es eigentlich Second Life noch? Oder waren zwei Scheißleben dann doch eines zuviel?


----------



## nobbi77 (7. Februar 2013)

War ich doch heute aufm Bahnhofsklo. Am Pissoir links neben mir steht ein älterer Herr und pinkelt mit 20 Strahlen!
Ich frage nur: Was ist das denn?
Kriegsverletzung antwortet er.
Rechts neben mir pinkelt ebenfalls ein älterer Herr....Mit 88 Strahlen!
Ich frage: Hmm, Kriegsverletzung?

Nein! Antwortet er. 

Kaputter Reißverschluß......


----------



## TerrorTomato (8. Februar 2013)

Stromausfall auf Toiletten: Betroffene sichtlich angepisst
 Kondom geplatz: Prostituierte hat die Schnauze voll
 Extrem durchgeknallt: Prostituierte übernimmt 48h Schicht
 Durchfall in der Fahrprüfung: Fahrlehrer sichtlich angeschissen​


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Februar 2013)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Stromausfall auf Toiletten: Betroffene sichtlich angepisst
> Kondom geplatz: Prostituierte hat die Schnauze voll
> Extrem durchgeknallt: Prostituierte übernimmt 48h Schicht
> Durchfall in der Fahrprüfung: Fahrlehrer sichtlich angeschissen



Haha 

Bargast trinkt zu viel: Kellnerin sichtlich angekotzt


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2013)

Rapunzel lässt Harn herunter - Prinz angepisst


----------



## Silvecio (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2013)

*Dr.* Annette Schavan ist die anerkannteste und profilierteste Bildungspolitikerin unseres Landes.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Februar 2013)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Stromausfall auf Toiletten: Betroffene sichtlich angepisst
> Kondom geplatz: Prostituierte hat die Schnauze voll
> Extrem durchgeknallt: Prostituierte übernimmt 48h Schicht
> Durchfall in der Fahrprüfung: Fahrlehrer sichtlich angeschissen​


 
Gewalt im Vatikan - Papst tritt zurück


----------



## Abufaso (11. Februar 2013)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Gewalt im Vatikan - Papst tritt zurück



Haha


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2013)

Kein Witz,gestern echt passiert und trotzdem witzig:

Bin in einer Kneipe Karneval feiern, hab leicht einen im Tee.Gehe auf Klo und stehe am Urinal.

Kommen zwei Typen rein. Die beiden unterhalten sich.Dialekt, Hamburg,wie auch immer, eben norddeutsch.

Einer von beiden lässt volle pulle einen fahren.

Ich sag: "Kommt ihr aus dem Norden?"

Sagt der eine: "ja"

darauf ich: "Das hört man" 


Geil, die jungs mussten aber selber auch lachen. Witzige Situation


----------



## DerpDerpington (12. Februar 2013)

Bilde einen Satz mit Wendepunkt: Wende punkt 10 nicht zu Hause bist gibts Ärger.

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting a tomato in a fruit salad.


----------



## PhilSe (12. Februar 2013)

Bilde einen Satz mit Bochum und Köln: Ein Mann Bochum die Ecke zum Pinköln.

Ein Mann kommt in einen Software-Laden: "Ich suche ein spannendes  Grafik-Adventure, das mich auch nach Wochen noch so RICHTIG fordert!!!"
Darauf der Verkäufer: "Haben sie schon Windows XP ausprobiert?"

Warum kleben auf allen Intel-PCs "Intel inside"?
Ein Warnhinweis ist einfach nötig.

Wie lautet die kürzeste EDV-Lüge?  Es 
funktioniert!

Multimedia - Jetzt gibt es Systemabstürze mit viel Grafik und 
Sound

Wenn Windows 95 die Antwort ist, wie blöd ist dann die Frage 
gewesen?


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Februar 2013)

Kommt ein Einarmiger in nen Second Hand Shop....


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Februar 2013)

Was hat 4 Beine und einen Arm??

*>* Pitbull auf einem Kinderspielplatz *<*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2013)

Schatz,sieht man dass ich 5Kg abgenommen habe?

Gegenfrage : Ich reiße eine Seite aus dem Telefonbuch raus, sieht man das?


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Schatz,sieht man dass ich 5Kg abgenommen habe?
> 
> Gegenfrage : Ich reiße eine Seite aus dem Telefonbuch raus, sieht man das?



Geil!!!!


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Februar 2013)

Hast du schon mal Stevie Wonders Frau gesehen?

Er auch nicht....

Hey Stevie! Lange nicht gesehen....

Stevie Wonder ist in der Nervenklinik: Er hat versucht, eine Rauhfasertapete ins Deutsche zu übersetzen....


----------



## debalz (15. Februar 2013)

Kommt einer mit 2 linken Füßen ins Schuhgeschäft: Habt ihr Flipflips?


----------



## Silvecio (16. Februar 2013)

Es regnet seit Tagen. 

Meine Frau ist deprimiert  und guckt ständig durchs Fenster. 
Befürchte wenn es weiter regnet, 

dass  ich sie wieder rein lassen muss.​


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2013)

Meine Lasagne hat 2008 eine Goldmedaille im Dressurreiten gewonnen.  

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, meine Tiefkühltruhe schon. 

So jetzt wurde aber lang genug auf der Lasagne herumgeritten.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Februar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Meine Lasagne hat 2008 eine Goldmedaille im Dressurreiten gewonnen.
> 
> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, meine Tiefkühltruhe schon.
> 
> So jetzt wurde aber lang genug auf der Lasagne herumgeritten.


 

Kinder, kommt ihr essen? Die Lasagne ist Pferdich!

ich mag keine Lasagne, da sind mir zu viele fohlenhydrate drin


----------



## Asus4ever (17. Februar 2013)

Wissen ist, zu wissen, wann es regnet.

Weisheit ist, dann einen Regenschirm mitzunehmen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2013)

*Chef, darf ich heute zwei Stunden früher Schluss machen? Meine Frau will mit mir einkaufen gehen.
 Kommt gar nicht in Frage!
 Vielen Dank Chef, ich wusste, Sie würden mich nicht im Stich lassen. 
*


----------



## Asus4ever (19. Februar 2013)

Kam eine Frau beim Arzt


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Kam eine Frau beim Arzt


 
Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft der Witz in diesem Thread schon vertreten ist.


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Blondine und der Titanic?

Bei der Titanic wusste man, wieviele drauf waren.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft der Witz in diesem Thread schon vertreten ist.


 
Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft du hier unnötige Kommentare zu den Witzen abgibst.


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft du hier unnötige Kommentare zu den Witzen abgibst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Blondine und der Titatic?


 
Was bitte ist denn Titatic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : Sorry Herr Whoosaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Tippfehler.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was bitte ist den Titatic


 
*denn *?


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft du hier unnötige Kommentare zu den Witzen abgibst.


 
Ich sollte Strichliste führen, wie oft du zu meinen unnötigen Kommentare noch unnötigere Kommentare abgibst.


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was bitte ist den Titatic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat sich verschrieben, er mein die 'MS Tittietic"


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Naja, Neo, ist halt ein leichter Fail, wenn man beim Grammar-Nazi spielen selber mehrere Fehler macht. 

Wir sollten langsam mal b2t gehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2013)

Ein Rechtsanwalt saß im Flugzeug einer Blondine gegenüber, langweilte sich und fragte, ob sie ein lustiges Spiel mit ihm machen wolle. Aber sie war müde und wollte schlafen.
Der Rechtsanwalt gab nicht auf und erklärte, das Spiel sei nicht nur lustig, sondern auch leicht: "Ich stelle eine Frage und wenn Sie die Antwort nicht wissen, zahlen Sie mir 5 Euro und umgekehrt." Die Blonde lehnte ab und stellte den Sitz zum Schlaf zurück.
Der Rechtsanwalt blieb hartnackig und schlug vor: "O.K., wenn Sie die Antwort nicht wissen, zahlen Sie 5 Euro, aber wenn ich die Antwort nicht weiß, zahle ich Ihnen 500 Euro!" Jetzt stimmte die Blonde zu und der Rechtsanwalt stellte die erste Frage: "Wie groß ist die Entfernung von der Erde zum Mond?". Die Blondine griff in die Tasche und reichte ihm wortlos 5 Euro rüber. 
"Danke" sagte der Rechtsanwalt, "jetzt sind Sie dran.". Sie fragte ihn: "Was geht den Berg mit 3 Beinen rauf und kommt mit 4 Beinen runter?". Der Rechtsanwalt war verwirrt, steckte seinen Laptopanschluss ins Bordtelefon, schickte E-Mails an seine Mitarbeiter, fragte bei der Staatsbibliothek und bei allen Suchmaschinen im Internet. Aber vergebens, er fand keine Antwort. Nach einer Stunde gab er auf, weckte die Blondine auf und gab ihr 500 Euro. 
"Danke", sagte sie und wollte weiter schlafen. Der frustrierte Rechtsanwalt aber hakte nach und fragte: "Also gut, was ist die Antwort?". 
Wortlos griff die Blondine in die Tasche und gab ihm 5 Euro!


----------



## Lexx (20. Februar 2013)

Essen ist Pferdig!

Der Verzehr von Pferdigprodukten ist gesundheitsgepferdend.

Pferdefleisch-Skandal weitet sich aus: 
Nun auch Seepferdchen in Fischstäbchen entdeckt!


----------



## ACDSee (21. Februar 2013)

My Lidl Pony... Jetzt in ausgewählten Supermärkten.

Was wird größer, wenn man etwas wegnimmt? - ein Loch


----------



## Festplatte (23. Februar 2013)

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind, es ist das Pony, getarnt als Rind!


----------



## Bene11660 (23. Februar 2013)

Wer Reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind? Es ist die Lasagne ohne Rind. 

A:Für wie Blöd hälst du mich eigentlich?
B:Warte kurz, ich müss das Einhorn füttern...
A:Okay ich warte


----------



## clown44 (26. Februar 2013)

Ein Franzose, ein Deutscher und ein Pole stehen vor einem Erschießungskommando und warten darauf, hingerichtet zu werden. Da zeigt der Franzose hinter die Schützen und schreit: „Flutwelle!“
Die Soldaten drehen sich um, und der Franzose entkommt.
Der Deutsche tut es ihm gleich und kreischt: „Tornado!“ und flieht.
Der Pole glaubt, es habe den Plan durchschaut und ruft: „Feuer!“


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2013)

-Gestern warf mich mein Mann auf die Tiefkühltruhe und nahm mich eine Stunde lang! sagt die eine...

-Ein Traum! sagt die andere...

-Aber doch nicht bei ALDI....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. März 2013)

Sitzen zwei Geister im Dunkeln sagt der eine: "Ich fürchte mich im Dunkeln.", sagt der Andere: "Nicht so schlimm ich hab Joghurt dabei."

Ein Mann mit 3 Haaren beim Friseur: "Ein Haar nach rechts, eins nach links und den Rest bitte wild durcheinander!"

Treffen sich zwei Durchsichtige, sagt der eine zum andren:"Ich hab dich durchschaut."

Sitzt ein Mann aufm Dach und strickt Spinat. Kommt ein Polizist vorbei und sagt: "He, Angeln ist hier verboten!" Sagt der Mann: "Ist mir doch egal was die Erdbeeren kosten, ich bin mit dem Fahrrad da."

Spielen zwei Hochhäuser Tennis. Bei Einem ist der Kühlschrank offen.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. März 2013)

"Wer sich am Fenster sehen lässt, wird erschossen! Und jetzt rein ins Gewächshaus!"


----------



## clown44 (3. März 2013)

Ein 55-jähriger Buchhalter spielt seit 30 Jahren Lotto und hat endlich einen Sechser. Sofort ruft er seine Frau an: „Ich habe fünf Millionen Mark im Lotto gewonnen, pack sofort die Koffer.“
„Winter- oder Sommerklamotten?“ jubelt sie.
„Ist mir scheißegal“, antwortet er, „Hauptsache, du bist in 'ner halben Stunde weg.“


----------



## NLR-DIREWI (4. März 2013)

Schau mal bitte in den Schrank, da müsste noch ein aufgegessener Keks sein.....


----------



## Asus4ever (5. März 2013)

NLR-DIREWI schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte in den Schrank, da müsste noch ein aufgegessener Keks sein.....



Schon aaaaalt 
"Guck ma, da rennt ne Leiche um ihr Leben!"


----------



## Rico-3000 (5. März 2013)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> .........
> "Guck ma, da rennt ne Leiche um ihr Leben!"


 
Gröööhhhllll... der ist schön Flach...


----------



## Asus4ever (5. März 2013)

Vorsicht! Beine hoch, der Witz kommt flach


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. März 2013)

"Schatz, ich habe das Gefühl das du eines unserer Kinder ungerecht behandelst?" - "Welches? Felix, Tim oder das fette?"


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (5. März 2013)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Schon aaaaalt
> "Guck ma, da rennt ne Leiche um ihr Leben!"



Schau mal da fliegt ein Toter Vogel!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (5. März 2013)

Sitzen zwei Skelette auf ner mauer, ein fällt runter, beide tot


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. März 2013)

Treffen sich zwei, kommt nur einer


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2013)

Als ein Elektriker Anschluss suchte, sah er ein Skelett beim Arzt und fragte: "Sind Sie nicht reichlich  spät dran?".

Treffen sich ein bayerischer Hai und eine Semmel. Sagt die Semmel: "Hai, was hälst du denn von Fisch?" Sagt der Hai: "Is mia Wurscht, Semmel!"

Gehen zwei Eisbären durch die Wüste. Sagt der eine: "Man, muss das hier glatt sein, so wie die gestreut haben."

Wie nennt man einen Cowboy ohne Pferd?
- Einen Sattelschlepper


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. März 2013)

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.


 
Glückwunscht das ist das drölftausend und eine mal das dieser Witz hier gepostet wurde


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2013)

Treten sich zwei Bauarbeiter gegenseitig immerzu voll in die Eier.
Kommt ein Passant vorbei und fragt völlig entsetzt: "Seid Ihr bekloppt? Das tut doch weh ?" 
Sagt der eine Bauarbeiter:"Ach Quatsch, wir haben doch Sicherheitsschuhe an."

Treffen sich zwei Zapfsäulen. Sagt die eine: " Na wie gehts?" Sagt die andere: "Super, und Dir?"  - "E10!"


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur, kommt er wieder raus, Pony weg!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. März 2013)

Kommt ein katholischer Pfarrer im Kindergarten...

Zwei katholische Pfarrer stehen am Hintereingang...


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Kommt ein katholischer Pfarrer im Kindergarten...
> 
> Zwei katholische Pfarrer stehen am Hintereingang...


 Hahaha der ist Fies


----------



## clown44 (6. März 2013)

Warum verwenden Beamte Stofftaschentücher anstelle von Papiertaschentüchern? 


Weil auf den Papiertaschentüchern „Tempo“ draufsteht.


----------



## nobbi77 (6. März 2013)

Zwei Beamte sitzen im Büro. Einer arbeitet. Wer ist es?

***der Ventilator***


----------



## clown44 (9. März 2013)

Warum dürfen Pausen in Ämtern nie länger als 20 Minuten dauern? 


Damit man die Beamten nicht jedesmal neu anlernen muß ...


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. März 2013)

Was passiert wenn Polen gegen Jamaika Fußball spielt?

Die Polen klauen den Ball und die Jamaikaner rauchen das Gras.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Polen gegen Jamaika Fußball spielt?
> 
> Die Polen klauen den Ball und die Jamaikaner rauchen das Gras.


 



> Warum dürfen Pausen in Ämtern nie länger als 20 Minuten dauern?
> 
> 
> Damit man die Beamten nicht jedesmal neu anlernen muß ...​


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2013)

Der kürzeste Islam-Witz der Welt:  

Islam ist Frieden


Witze über Muslime erzählen ist wie Russisch-Roulet spielen: 5 Witze  sind harmlos, einer ist tödlich. Man weiss leider nur nicht welcher.


----------



## Asus4ever (15. März 2013)

"Islam ist die Religion des Friedens, glaubt das oder wir bringen euch um!"

Hab ich mal irgendwo gehört...
Ist nicht ernst gemeint, hab nix gegen irgendwelche Religionen oder so


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. März 2013)

Hab ich neulich auch als unlustigen & dummen Witz empfunden: Der Redner auf ner extremchristlichen Demo die eine Moschee verbieten wollten...Irgendwas von alle Islamisten sind Terroristen und die würden nur lügen etc. Da hab ich mir auch nur so gedacht schaut euch und eure Vergangenheit mal an


----------



## Bene11660 (16. März 2013)

Du hast eine Figur wie eine Hundehütte, in jeder Ecke ein Knochen. 
McDonalds hat grad angerufen, deine Mutter steckt schon wieder in der Rutsche fest.
Du Panzersperre geh' doch mal zur Site, der Krieg ist vorbei!
Warum kommt deine Mutter nicht in den Himmel? Weil sie nicht durch das Ozonloch passt.
Deine mutter ist wie ne Packung Böller: Einmal bezahlen, fünf mal knallen.
Deine Mutter ist so Fett, wenn sie dich von der Schule abgeholt hat, parkte der Schulbus im Schatten von ihrem Arsch.
Deine Mutter ist so fett, um sie herum gibt es nur Schattenseiten.
Was heißt onanieren auf türkisch? Würk de Gürk!
Was heisst Vibrator auf türkisch? Fützgerüttel.
Was heißt auf türkisch Alice im Wunderland? Ibrahim im Aldi.


----------



## PhilSe (17. März 2013)

Was heißt gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten auf Türkisch? Aldi auf, Aldi zu.
Mann: "Schatz, du hast Beine wie ein Reh!" Frau: "So Schlank?" Mann: "Nein, so behaart."


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2013)

Ein paar ganz fiese 


Spoiler



Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber mein Auto macht komische Schreigeräusche wenn ich über Menschen fahre. (._.)

Der Satz "Raus aus dem Kinderbecken!" hat in der Katholischen Kirche eine gänzlich andere Bedeutung als im Schwimmbad...

Was glänzt in der Sonne und stört beim Gehen?
Ein Messer im Rücken...

Meine Freundin schreibt, ich sei ein kranker Psychopath. 
Ich hasse es, wenn sie Zettelchen unter der Kellertür durchschiebt.

Oh ja die Hitlerjugend war damals sehr talentiert bei der RECHTSchreibung

Wieviele amerikanische Polizisten sind notwendig um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
Gar keine. Die würden nur den Raum verprügeln, weil er schwarz ist.

Im Internet gefunden und weitergeteilt


----------



## Petathebest (17. März 2013)

Nachts ist es dunkler als draußen.

Übern Berg ist es kürzer als zu Fuß.


----------



## Leandros (17. März 2013)

Robonator hat wohl wieder Schwarze Baumwolle geschnuppert.


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Robonator hat wohl wieder Schwarze Baumwolle geschnuppert.


 
Riecht wie Wassermelone 
Aber ja unter anderem


----------



## Asus4ever (17. März 2013)

Cola schmeckt besser als aus dem Glas 

Ich liebe solche dummen Witze xD


----------



## maxmueller92 (20. März 2013)

Mitten während des Fluges kommt die Stewardess zum Pilot: 
"Wir haben einen blinden Passagier an Bord. Was soll ich machen?"
"Schmeißen sie ihn von Bord."
Fünf min später kommt die blonde Stewardess wieder zum Pilot:
"Und was mach ich jetzt mit dem Hund?"

Steht ein Pils im Wald, kommt ein Hase und trinkt es aus.

Was ist rot und liegt auf dem Acker? 
Eine Alte Bauernregel

Im Leichenschauhaus: 
"Ihr Mann hat sich also erhängt?"
"Ja!"
"Und woher kommen dann die Beulen an seinem Kopf?"
"Er hat ein Gummiband genommen!"

Kriegen sich zwei Glatzen in die Haare

Ein Patient auf dem Rollbrett: 
"Herr Doktor, wo bringen sie mich denn hin?"
"Ins Leichenhaus!"
"Aber ich bin doch noch gar nicht tot!"
"Wir sind ja auch noch nicht da!"

Treffen sich zwei Beamte auf dem Flur: 
"Kannst du auch nicht schlafen?"


----------



## EnergyCross (24. März 2013)

Was sagt jemand der nur bis 2 zählen kann, aber ihm kommen 3 Leute entgegen?

- Da kommen 2, die haben noch einen dabei.


----------



## PhilSe (24. März 2013)

F.: Schonmal ne Viagra Pille von Innen gesehen? 
A.: Nee
F.: Ah, du nimmst also au immer ne ganze


----------



## clown44 (24. März 2013)

Managerseminar. 30 Teilnehmer aus aller Welt treffen sich zu einem Wissenstest. „Der Modus ist einfach“, erklärt der Seminarleiter, „ich nenne ein Zitat, Sie sagen mir, wer es wo und wann gesagt hat: ‚Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche... .‘
Eisiges Schweigen, bis sich ein Japaner meldet: „Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust, Osterspaziergang, 1806.“
Alle murmeln anerkennend, der Seminarleiter nennt das nächste Zitat: „Der Mond ist aufgegangen, die goldnen Sternlein prangen... .“
Wie aus der Pistole geschossen kommt vom Japaner: „Matthias Claudius, Abendlied, 1782.“
Die anderen Teilnehmer sehen betreten zu Boden, als der Seminarleiter wieder loslegt: „Festgemauert in der Erden... .“ - „Schiller“, strahlt der Japaner, „das Lied von der Glocke, 1799.“
In der ersten Reihe murmelt einer der Manager: „Scheiß Japaner!“ Wieder ertönt die Stimme von ganz hinten: „Max Grundig, CeBIT, 1982!“



Lothar Matthäus steht im Himmel vor Petrus. Der ist total erstaunt: „Sie hier? Wie haben Sie denn das Tor gefunden?“


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. März 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Krokodil?

Je grüner desto Schwimm!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. März 2013)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Cola schmeckt besser als aus dem Glas
> 
> Ich liebe solche dummen Witze xD


 
Ich hab einen für dich : Nachts ist es kälter als draussen


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Krokodil?
> 
> Je grüner desto Schwimm!



Hä?


----------



## Bene11660 (25. März 2013)

Zwischen Leber und Milz passt noch immer ein Pils.


----------



## drebbin (25. März 2013)

2 Kerle gehen in den Puff und bestellen 2 EinzelZimmer mit Dame.
Die PuffMutter heimlich zur mitArbeiterin:die beiden sind so voll,lege denen einfach je ne Gummipuppe aufs bett, die merken eh keinen Unterschied...

Am nächsten Tag treffen sich die beiden wieder
"Und wie war es bei dir?"
"Sinnlos,meine war wie tot,lag nur da und nichts gemacht...nichteinmal gestöhnt hat die Alte...und bei dir?"
"Echt skuril...ich glaub das war ne hexe"
"Wie kommst du denn auf den Quark?"
"Total trocken...gequietscht,dann hab ich ihr in den hintern gebissen und sie hat mir mitten ins Gesicht gefurzt,ist durchs Zimmer geflogen,2mal um die Lampe und raus ausm Fenster..."


----------



## PhilSe (25. März 2013)

Warum trinken die Russen Wodka, die Franzosen Wein und die Deutschen Bier? Damit man die Nationen an ihren Fahnen erkennen kann.

Woran erkennt man eine machohafte Frau? - Wenn ihr Vibrator nen Kickstarter hat.

Worin unterscheiden sich ein langer und ein kurzer Rock? In der Zugriffszeit.

Wie können Frauen wirklich auf sich aufmerksam machen? - Indem sie schweigen!

Was haben eine eine Frau und eine Kreissäge gemeinsam? Wenn man abrutscht, ist der Finger im Arsch

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Beamten und Arbeitslosen. Die Arbeitslosen haben schon einmal gearbeitet.

Beamtenwitz, der die Beamten verteidigt:
Warum stehen die Beamteneigentlich nur immer so stark in der Kritik? Sie machen doch gar nichts!

Extrem seltene Flüssigkeit mit 14 Buchstaben:
Beamtenschweiß


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. März 2013)

Kennt hier jemand nen guten Elektikerwitz?
Sollte nicht fies sein oder anstößig.


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Unterhalten sich zwei Männer: "Ich baue für meine Frau einen Stuhl."
"Und?"
"Bis auf die Elektrik bin ich fertig!"

Die einzige Mitstudentin im Hörsaal an Prof:
"Warum brummt derTrafo da vorn eigentlich so?"
Prof: "Wenn Sie 50 Perioden in der Sekunde hätten, dann würden Sie auch brummen...!""


Der kürzeste Elektrikerwitz.

Gehen zwei Elektriker an einer Kneipe vorbei!


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. März 2013)

Die sind mir schon zu versaut .
Gibt's auch was normales?


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Da bist hier falsch.  

Versuchs mal hier: www.gidf.de


----------



## Low (28. März 2013)

Wissenschaftler konnten die Geschwindigkeit von Licht auf 50 km/h  abbremsen. Sie leiteten den Lichtstrahl einfach durch ein Postamt.


----------



## Asus4ever (31. März 2013)

Was ist schwarz und hängt an der Decke? Ein schlechter Elektriker.


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

Was ist gelb und kommt wenn du nicht zuhause bist? Der Paketwagen vom DHL...


----------



## Asus4ever (31. März 2013)

Wie recht du hast


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. März 2013)

Computerwitze:

Fehlermeldungen die man nicht lesen möchte:
Press any key to continue - or any other key to abort.
Backup not found: (A)bort, (R)etry, (P)anic?
Keyboard not found. Press F1 to continue

Anruf bei der Hotline Kunde: 
Ich benutze Windows... Hotline: Ja... Kunde: ...mein Computer 
funktioniert nicht richtig. Hotline: Das sagten Sie bereits...

DAU (Dümmster Anzunehmender User): "Ich habe ihre Update-Software erhalten, aber ich bekomme immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung!" 
Berater: "Haben Sie das Update installiert?" 
DAU: "Nein. Hätte ich es installieren müssen damit es funktioniert?"

Warum stürzt Windows 95 so oft 
ab? Na klar - weil das Verfallsdatum abgelaufen ist!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand nen guten Elektikerwitz?
> Sollte nicht fies sein oder anstößig.


 
Tausendmal berührt, tausendmal ist nix passiert 
Tausend und einmal, und es hat ZOOM gemacht!!

Btw: Ja ich weiß, der Text ist minimal verändert.


Computerwitz: Wenn Windows 95 die Antwort ist, wie blöd ist dann die Frage gewesen ?


Frage: Welche Hardwareplattform eignet sich am besten, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von Windows NT zu demonstrieren? Antwort: Der Overheadprojektor


----------



## ACDSee (31. März 2013)

Was ruft ein Administrator, der gerade am ertrinken ist?

- F1, F1!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. März 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Der Elektriker hat nen Kurzen in der Hose


----------



## Low (31. März 2013)

Ein Professor für theoretische Informatik und ein Professor für Software-Engineering befinden sich auf einem Kongress in einer Bananenrepublik. Genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt bricht eine Revolution aus und das neue Regime lässt beide verhaften und zum Tode verurteilen. Allerdings gewährt man beiden einen letzten Wunsch.*Darauf sagt der Theoretiker: "Wissen Sie, ich habe mein ganzen Leben der Theorie geopfert, der Prädikaten-, Modal, und Temporallogik und natürlich auch den Turing-Maschinen. Nur wurde es mir nie gedankt. Auf Kongressen schliefen meine Zuhörer ein und meine Vorlesungen waren immer leer. Darum wünsche ich mir, dass ich einmal in meinem Leben einen Bericht über meine Forschung vor einem rappelvollen Hörsaal halten darf."*Der Richter gewährt ihm den Wunsch und wendet sich an den Praktiker. Der entgegnet: "Ich möchte gerne vor diesem Vortrag hingerichtet werden!"


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2013)

Leider wahr. Vorlesung zur theoretischen Informatik sind zwar voll (mit Wirtschaftsinformatikern), aber keiner passt auf. 
Geht tierisch auf die nerven, weil man es selber spannend findet und aufpassen möchte...


----------



## Low (31. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Leider wahr. Vorlesung zur theoretischen Informatik sind zwar voll (mit Wirtschaftsinformatikern), aber keiner passt auf.
> Geht tierisch auf die nerven, weil man es selber spannend findet und aufpassen möchte...


 
Wir passen immer auf haha  


"Was sagt ein arbeitsloser Physiker zu einem Physiker, der gerade Arbeit gefunden hat?*"Einmal Pommes mit Mayonnaise, bitte..."


----------



## Pikus (1. April 2013)

Wer steigt denn jetzt doch auf Win8 um? 

Windows 8: Microsoft bringt den Startbutton zurück - MicrosoftPresse - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## Low (1. April 2013)

Ein Physiker, ein Informatiker, ein "normaler" Mathematiker und ein Topologe werden jeweils in einen Raum gesperrt. Sie bekommen genügend Essen in Dosen, jedoch keinen Öffner. Nach einer Woche werden die Zellen aufgeschlossen.*Im Raum des Physikers sind alle Wände mit Formeln beschrieben, die Dosen sind ein wenig verformt, aber offen und er lebt.*In der Zelle des Informatikers sind die Wände mit seltsamen Rechnungen total beschmiert, die Dosen sind absolut zerstört. Er ist guter Dinge und lebt.*Dann wird die Unterkunft des Mathematikers aufgeschlossen. Auch hier sind die Wände voll von Gleichungen. Die Dosen sind allerdings unberührt, und der Mathematiker ist tot. Die oberste Zeile an einer Wand lautet: "Angenommen, die Dosen seien offen."*Als letztes öffnen sie dann den Raum des Topologen. Dort ist die Tafel ebenfalls über und über mit Formeln übersäht, die Dose steht in der Mitte des Raumes, nur der Topologe fehlt. Da hören sie ein Klopfen. Einer nimmt einen Dosenöffner und öffnet die Dose. Krabbelt der Topologe raus: "Verdammt, Vorzeichenfehler."


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. April 2013)

@davins thorie april april


----------



## joraku (1. April 2013)

@low: Der letzte vond ir ist wirklich super! 

@T:
"Ja, mit den weiblichen Groupies ist das immer so eine Sache. Besonders schlimm ist es wenn sie einem ihre Schlüpfer hinterher schmeißen. Da muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass ich da dann doch eher auf die älteren Damen stehe - aus deren Schlüpfer kann man noch Putzlumpen machen -  die Dinger von den jungen Frauen kannste ja gerade mal als Zahnseide verwenden. *in Mundart*


----------



## Low (1. April 2013)

Mein Professor erzählt manchmal noch dümmere Witze


----------



## joraku (1. April 2013)

Ich kannte den Witz wie von dir gepostet, jedoch ohne den Topologen.


----------



## MiToKo (2. April 2013)

Warum können Seeräuber keine Kreise berechnen? 
.
.
.
.
Weil sie Piraten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

"willkommen bei AUDI, wie kann ich ihnen helfen?"
"ich möchte mit ihnen über den BMW im schaufenster sprechen"
"da steft kein BMW!"
"jetzt schon..."

was ist weiss und tut weh, wenn man´s ins auge kriegt?
ein boing 747

was ist grün und fliegt über die wiese? 
birne maja

was ist rot, hängt am baum und schreit "ich bin ein apfel!"?
eine behinderte kirsche

lieber gott, man sagt, du siehst alles. also auch ARD und ZDF. bitte fülle anbei liegendes formular aus. hochachtungsvoll, deine GEZ

wäre faulheit eine olympische disziplin, würde ich vierter werden, um nicht auf´s treppchen zu müssen

was ist ein trabbi auf einem berg?
ein wunder

kennt ihr schon den trabbi 16v? 4 ventile an jedem reifen

bäume sind übergewichtige blumen

der kleine samy nahm nen schluck, doch es war sein letzter hier, denn was er hielt für H2O war H2SO4

was glänzt in der sonne und stört beim gehen?
ein messer im rücken

ich muss mit meiner frau reden. es liegt schon wieder essen im bierkühlgerät

wenn 666 das böse ist, ist 25,80697580 die wurzel allen übels?

wie fängt ein mathematiker einen oder mehrere löwen?
er baut einen zaun um sich und definiert sich selber als draßen

alle kinder wollten zelten. doch es kam anders

"ich kaufe mir ein schwein"
"und wo soll es wohnen?"
"im schlafzimmer"
"und das gegrunze und der gestank?"
"daran wird es sich gewöhnen"


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

haha


----------



## Silvecio (3. April 2013)

Nach Mark Twain:



Ein Mann aus           Philadelphia beging Selbstmord und hinterließ folgendes :


Ich heiratete eine           Witwe mit einer erwachsenen Tochter.

Mein Vater verliebte sich in           meine Stieftochter, nahm sie zur Frau und wurde somit mein eigener           Schwiegersohn, meine Stieftochter wurde meine Mutter.
Meine Frau gebar           einen Sohn : den Schwager meines Vaters und gleichzeitig meinen Onkel,           denn er war der Bruder meiner Stiefmutter.

Nun bekam die Frau           meines Vaters einen Sohn. 
Das war also mein Bruder und ebenso mein           Enkelkind, da er ja der Sohn meiner Tochter war. 
Demzufolge hatte ich           meine Großmutter zur Frau, weil sie meiner Mutter Mutter war.

Als Ehemann meiner           Frau war ich gleichzeitig ihr Enkelkind. 

Und da der Gatte einer Großmutter           stets Großvater ist, bin ich mein eigener Großvater !


----------



## maxmueller92 (10. April 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen gemein und makaber:
Gemein ist 18 kinder in eine Mülltonne zu stecken.
Makaber ist, ein Kind in 18 Mülltonnen zu stecken.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

Frage aus der Physik: "Was ist ein Kilowatt?" Antwort aus der letzten Bank: "Zwei Pfund Elektrizität."

 "Was sind Ihre Stärken?"
"Mein Egoismus"
"Wir melden uns"
"Nein, ICH melde mich"

 "Weißt du, was total abgefahren ist?" 
"Öhm, das mich 'ne sexy Polizistin duzt?" 
"Nein, die Sommerreifen. Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere!"


----------



## Low (19. April 2013)

An der Grenze, ein Mann fährt mit dem Fahrrad vor, auf dem Gepäckträger einen Sack. Zöllner: "Haben Sie etwas zu verzollen?" Mann: "Nein." Zöllner: "Und was haben sie in dem Sack?" Mann: "Sand." Bei der Kontrolle stellt sichheraus dass es tatsächlich Sand ist. Eine ganze Woche lang kommt jeden Tag der Mann mit dem Fahrrad und dem Sack auf dem Gepäckträger. Am achten Tag wird's dem Zöllner doch verdächtig. Zöllner: "Was haben sie in dem Sack?" Mann: "Nur Sand." Zöllner: "Hmm, mal sehen..." Der Sand wird diesmal gesiebt - Ergebnis: nur Sand. Der Mann kommt weiterhin jeden Tag zur Grenze. Zwei Wochen später wird es dem Grenzer zu bunt und er schickt den Sand ins Labor - Ergebnis: nur Sand. Nach einem weiteren Monat der "Sandtransporte" hält es der Zöllner nicht mehr aus und fragt den Mann: "Also, ich gebe es Ihnen schriftlich, dass ich nichts verrate, aber sie schmuggeln doch etwas. Sagen sie mir bitte bitte, was es ist!?!" Der Mann: "Fahrräder..."


----------



## EnergyCross (27. April 2013)

"Sonne. Nein, Regen! Nein, doch Sonne. Und  jetzt warm. Oder doch lieber kalt? Wolken. Sonne!" 
- Kein Wunder, dass  April ein Frauenname ist.


"Ich habe Lust auf 66." 
"Was ist das?"
 "Nebeneinanderliegen. Und schweigen."


Unser Hund ist verschwunden. Er ist braun,  mit schwarzen Flecken und ist sehr schlau. 
Spike, wenn du das liest, ruf  uns bitte an.


Meine Freundin will, dass ich sie an einen teuren Ort ausführe. Ich denke, wir fahren heute Abend tanken.

​ "Nennen sie 5 Tiere, die in Afrika leben!"
"3 Elefanten und 2 Giraffen!"


​ 
Meine Freundin ist der Meinung, dass mir Star Trek wichtiger sei, als unsere Beziehung. Klingonisch, ist aber so.


----------



## clown44 (27. April 2013)

Welcher Tag ist für die Beamten der höchste Feiertag? 
Siebenschläfer.


Was ist ein Beamten-Expander?
Zwei Büroklammern und ein Gummiring dazwischen...


Ein Passant ist gestolpert und auf den Rücken gefallen.
Angela Merkel kommt zufällig vorbei, hilft dem Ärmsten auf die Beine und scherzt:
"Dafür müssen Sie aber bei der nächsten Wahl die CDU wählen!"
"Aber Frau Merkel", meint der Passant, "ich bin auf den Rücken und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen!"


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

"'Ich hab Essen gemacht!"
"Du hast ne Pizza auf den Tisch gemalt."
"Soll das etwa heißen es schmeckt dir nicht?"

 "Medien: Haftbefehl gegen Hoeneß!"
Die können beide nicht rappen, ist mir also egal wer gewinnt

 Das sicherste Indiz dafür, dass im Universum intelligentes Leben existiert, ist, dass niemand versucht hat, mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen.

 nichts ersetzt dieses saftige "fupp" wenn ein hamster im staubsauger verschwindet

 Neuerdings sind auch Pinzetten in Flugzeugen verboten. Ich finde, wer auch immer in Flugzeug mit einer Pinzette kapern kann, der hat das Flugzeug auch verdient!

 Mein Kollege kam sich letztens cool vor, weil er das CD-Fach seines PCs als Halter für einen Plastikbecher Kaffee benutzte.
Ich grinste und drückte den Close-Knopf.

 "Jetzt ist Krieg", schrie Satan und mischte das Alphabet in die Mathematik.

 "Habe ich lange im Koma gelegen?"
"Könnte man sagen, ja."
"Was kostet denn zur Zeit ein Liter Benzin?"
"500 Gnöken."

 Eines Nachts lag ich ruhig in meinem Bett als aufeinmal eine wunderschöne Sternschnuppe vorbei flog
und ich dachte mir so
WO ZUM TEUFEL IST MEIN DACH!?!

 Der beste Teil der Bibel ist, wo Gott den Menschen den freien Willen gibt und ihnen dann die Sintflut schickt, weil sie sich nicht so verhalten haben wie er es wollte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2013)

WTF   .:LINK:.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2013)

Hatten wir den schon?:

Kommt ein Betrunkener zum Fotografen: "Können sie von mir ein Gruppenfoto machen?"

Fotograf: "Na klar, komme gleich. Stellen sie sich rühig schon mal im Halbkreis auf!"


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Mai 2013)

HAHA  Suchtgefahr !!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Mai 2013)

Der hier ist verrückt: http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Standkreissägenwerfer aus http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Vorlage:Abstrakte_Waffen?wasRedirected=true


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Yay. Mobile Links.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Yay. Mobile Links.



Besser so?


----------



## orca113 (5. Mai 2013)

geil


----------



## PMueller1 (6. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Mai 2013)

Der Wolf sitzt im Wald und baut sich einen Joint. Da kommt plötzlich der Hase angehüpft: "Hey Wolf ,was machst du da. Lass den Scheiss! Kiffen ist ungesund ,komm wir laufen lieber ein bisschen!" Wolf: "Ok!"
Da laufen die beiden durch den Wald und sehen den Fuchs der gerade sich eine dicke Linie Koks reinziehen will. Hase: "Hey Fuchs , lass den Scheiss, Koks ist ungesund ,komm lauf lieber mit uns!" Fuchs: "Ok!" Dann laufen alle drei weiter durch den Wald, dann sehen sie wie der Bär sich gerade Heroin spritzen will. Dann der Hase mit dem gleichen Text: "Hey Bär! Lass den Scheiss" ....und bähhm ...der Bär haut ihm eine rein! Der Hase fällt um. "Was hast du denn getan?", schreien die anderen. Darauf der Bär: "Der geht mir langsam auf den Sack, frisst nur Ecstasy und dann läuft der den ganzen Tag!"

 Ist es Euch draussen auch zu kalt?

Das ist alles eine Frage der Einstellung ...
+10C Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen.  +5C Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont steigt.  +2C Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an. 0C Destilliertes Wasser gefriert.  -1C Der Atem wird sichtbar. Zeit, einen Mittelmeerurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen essen Eis und trinken kaltes Bier.  - 4C Die Katze will mit ins Bett.  -10C Zeit, einen Afrikaurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen gehen zum Schwimmen.  -12C Zu kalt zum Schneien.  -15C Spanische Autos springen nicht mehr an. Der Ami flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Chevy. -18C Die Helsinkier Hausbesitzer drehen die Heizung auf.  -20C Der Atem wird hörbar.  -22C Französische Autos springen nicht mehr an. Zu kalt zum Schlittschuhlaufen.  -23C Politiker beginnen, die Obdachlosen zu bemitleiden.  -24C Japanische Autos springen nicht mehr an.  -26C Aus dem Atem kann Baumaterial fur Iglus geschnitten werden.  -29C Die Katze will unter den Schlafanzug.  -30C Deutsche Autos springen nicht mehr an. Der Lappe flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Lada.  -31C Zu kalt zum Küssen, die Lippen frieren zusammen. Lapplands Fußballmannschaft beginnt mit dem Training fur den Frühling.  -35C Zeit, ein zweiwöchiges heißes Bad zu planen. Die Lappen schaufeln Schnee vom Dach.  -39C Quecksilber gefriert. Zu kalt zum Denken. Die Lappen schließen den obersten Hemdknopf.  -40C Das Auto will mit ins Bett. Die Lappen ziehen einen Pullover an.  -44C Mein Kollege (Herr Schmitt) überlegt, evtl. das Bürofenster zu schließen.  -45C Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster.  -50C Die Seelöwen verlassen Grönland. Die Lappen tauschen die Fingerhandschuhe gegen Fäustlinge.  -70C Die Eisbären verlassen den Nordpol. An der Universitat Rovaniemi wird ein Langlaufausflug organisiert.  -75C Der Weihnachtsmann verlässt den Polarkreis. Die Lappen klappen die Ohrenklappen der Mütze runter.  -250C Alkohol gefriert. Der Lappe ist sauer.  -268C Helium wird flüssig.  -270C Die Hölle gefriert.  -273,15C Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen mehr. Die Lappen geben zu: "Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib' mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen !"

 Eine Frau hat 3 Töchter. Jede Tochter hat einen Freund. Nun möchte sie testen, ob die Töchter auch "gute" Freunde haben. Sie wirft sich in einen Tümpel und der Freund von der 1. Tochter holt sie wieder heraus. Am nächsten Tag hat dieser ein sehr teures Auto vor der Tür stehen, auf dessen Kennzeichen steht: "Danke, deine Schwiegermutter".Am nächsten Tag wirft sie sich wieder in den Tümpel und auch der Freund von ihrer 2. Tochter rettet sie. Dieser hat am nächster Tag auch ein sehr teures Auto vor der Tür stehen, auf dessen Kennzeichen steht: "Danke, deine Schwiegermutter". Am nächsten Tag wirft sie sich wieder in den Tümpel doch der Freund von ihrer 3. Tochter rettet sie nicht und sie ertrinkt. Am nächsten Tag hat dieser ein noch teureres Auto als die anderen beiden vor der Tür stehen auf dessen Kennzeichen steht: "Danke, dein Schwiegervater".

 Am ersten Schultag in einer amerikanischen Highschool stellt die Klassenlehrerin der Klasse einen neuen Mitschüler vor, Sakiro Suzuki aus Japan.
Die Stunde beginnt. Die Klassenlehrerin fragt: "Mal sehen, wer die amerikanische Kulturgeschichte beherrscht; wer hat gesagt: 'Gebt mir die Freiheit oder*den Tod?"
Mäuschenstill in der Klasse, nur Suzuki hebt die Hand: "Patrick Henry 1775 in*Philadelphia."
"Sehr gut, Suzuki. Und wer hat gesagt: 'Der Staat ist das Volk, das Volk darf*nicht untergehen?" Suzuki steht auf: "Abraham Lincoln 1863 in Washington." Die Klassenlehrerin schaut auf ihre Schüler und sagt: "Schämt euch, Suzuki ist Japaner und kennt die amerikanische Geschichte besser als ihr!" Man hört eine leise Stimme aus dem Hintergrund: "Leckt mich am Arsch, ihr*Scheißjapaner!" "Wer hat das gesagt?", ruft die Lehrerin. Suzuki hebt die Hand und ohne zu warten sagt er: "General McArthur 1942 in Guadalcanal, und Lee lacocca 1982 bei der Hauptversammlung von Chrysler." Die Klasse ist superstill, nur von hinten hört man ein "Ich muss gleich kotzen".*Die Lehrerin schreit: "Wer war das?" Suzuki antwortet: "George Bush senior zum japanischen Premierminister Tanaka 1991 während des Mittagessens, Tokio 1991." Einer der Schüler steht auf und ruft sauer: "Blas mir einen!" Die Lehrerin aufgebracht: "Jetzt ist Schluss! Wer war das jetzt?" Suzuki ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken: "Bill Clinton zu Monica Levinsky, 1997*in Washington, Oval Office des Weißen Hauses." Ein anderer Schüler steht auf und schreit, "Suzuki ist ein Stück *******!" Und Suzuki: "Valentino Rossi in Rio beim Grand-Prix- Motorradrennen inBrasilien 2002." Die Klasse verfällt in Hysterie, die Lehrerin fällt in Ohnmacht, die Tür geht auf und der Direktor kommt herein: "*******, ich habe noch nie so ein Durcheinander gesehen." Suzuki: "Gerhard Schröder zu Finanzminister Eichel bei der Vorlage des deutschen Bundeshaushalts, Berlin 2003."

 Auf einer Werbe-Tournee durch Amerika vor der Wahl 2004 besucht Präsident George Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort den Schülern seine Regierungspolitik.
Danach bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der kleine Bob ergreift das Wort: Herr Präsident, ich habe drei Fragen:
1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Anschlag aller Zeiten war?
In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und alle Schüler laufen aus dem Klassenzimmer. Als sie von der Pause zurück kommen, lädt Präsident Bush erneut ein, Fragen zu stellen, und diesmal ergreift Joey das Wort: Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen: 1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Angriff aller Zeiten war?4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten früher geklingelt?5. Wo ist Bob???

Fällt der bauer tot vom traktor, stand am waldrand ein reaktor


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2013)

Ne Blondine fällt ins Wasser.
Es kommen 2 Krokodile angeschwommen.
Die Blondine sagt:" Oh cool, Rettungsboote von Lacoste."


----------



## belle (7. Mai 2013)

Was ist 3m lang, lebt unter der Erde und frisst Steine? Der 3m lange Steinfresser!


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2013)

Und was ist groß, blau und lebt direkt dadrunter? Der große blaue Steinfresserfresser


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Mai 2013)

iPhone auf Sächsisch: iFön


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> iPhone auf Sächsisch: iFön


 
Ha....Ha...und ääh...Ha 

Ich wollte ein Reisebüro für Behinderte eröffnen. Doch der Slogan "Schick den Mongo in den Kongo" kam nicht so gut rüber...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Mai 2013)

A: "Sie haben ihre Frau gerade von der Klippe gestoßen...das ist Mord!"
B: "Nein. Ich darf meinen Drachen steigen lassen wo ich will!"

 Eine Nonne und ein Pfarrer spielen Tennis. Die Nonne schießt immer ins Aus und sagt jedes Mal «*********************, daneben».
Nach dem dritten Mal sagt der Pfarrer: „Wenn du nochmal «*********************, daneben» sagst, dann wird dich Gott bestrafen!“
Doch wieder sagt die Nonne «*********************, daneben». Plötzlich verdunkelt sich der Himmel und ein Blitz schlägt in den Pfarrer ein. Da ertönt von oben eine mächtige Stimme: „*******, daneben “

 Heute starb mein Wecker im Alter von 06:15 an einem schrecklichen Wandunfall.

 Ich bin so stolz. Mein Auto hat schon wieder ein neues Geräusch gelernt.

 wenn ein delfin an dein fenster klatscht, geh nicht nach draußen um nach ihm zu sehen!
diesen trick wenden nämlich tornados an, um menschen aus dem haus zu locken!


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> WTF   .:LINK:.


 
************************-Quartett.de :: Home


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Mai 2013)

ich hab Tank-Bulemie:

immer wenn ich Volltanke bekomm ichs kotzen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

3000 

 "Wieso wollen sie denn hier arbeiten?" "Oh, ich hatte schon immer eine Leidenschaft für gefrorenen Yoghurt DU PISSSCHNITZEL ICH BIN PLEITE

 Zwei Römer laufen an einer Tafel vorbei.  Fängt der eine an zu lächeln.  "Was grinst du denn so?" 
"Auf der Tafel stand 'LXIX'!"

 - "Ist hier die Selbsthilfegruppe für Teleshopping-Süchtige?"

- "Ja, und wenn du bleibst, bekommst du dieses Fondue-Set GRATIS mit dazu!"

 "Ich brãuchte noch einen Zwergenadapter fürs Auto." 
"Ehm.. was bitte soll das sein?" 
"Na sie wissen schon; Zwergenadapter, Hobbitconnector, Kindersitz.."

 Wer war der erste der sich dachte: Dieses Tier hacke ich jetzt ganz klein und strecke es in seinen eigenen Darm. Wird bestimmt total lecker!

 Es war einmal ein Cowboy dessen alter Vater erzählte ihm, im Sterben liegend, dass das Geheimnis eines langen Lebens darin bestünde jeden Morgen etwas Schießpulver über das Frühstück zu streuen. Der Sohn befolgte diesen Rat, und tatsächlich lebte er 98 Jahre und ließ 3 Kinder, 7 Enkelkinder, 17 Großenkelkinder und ein großes Loch in der Wand des Bestattungsunternehmens zurück...

 A: Das Alter ist doch nur eine Zahl. Wichtiger ist geistige Reife und Lebenserfahrung, verstehst du?
B: DEN AUSWEIS BITTE! ALKOHOL IST AB 18!

 Vegetarier sind grausam. Schweine können ja noch weg rennen... Aber Salat ?!?

 Hab mal kurz bei der Zeitung gearbeitet, aber ich kam mit dem Druck nicht klar.

 A: Ich glaub, deine Pflanze braucht mal langsam etwas Wasser...
B: Quatsch, die simuliert nur.

Um einen chuck norris zu vernichten, braucht es durchschnittlich 2 chuck norris


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

Ein Bergsteiger klettert durch die Alpen, plötzlich rutscht der Bergsteiger aus und kann sich gerade noch an einem winzigen Felsvorsprung festhalten. 
Als seine Kräfte nachlassen, blickt er verzweifelt gen Himmel und fragt: "Ist da jemand?"
"Ja."
"Was soll ich bloß tun?"
"Sprich ein Gebet und lass los."
Der Bergsteiger nach kurzem Überlegen: "Äh, ist da sonst noch jemand?"


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Mai 2013)

war mir nicht ganz sicher ob hierrein oder in die fail ecke ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qC_uSSAoroQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maxmueller92 (25. Mai 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Pz9I7palJeo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Pz9I7palJeo


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> war mir nicht ganz sicher ob hierrein oder in die fail ecke ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eher in die "Lustige & Andere Videos" Ecke


----------



## Rico-3000 (6. Juni 2013)

Treffen sich zwei die sich schon seit langer Zeit kennen wieder...

Fragt der Erste: Und was machst du jetzt so???
Der Zweite: Ich bin neuerdings Stalker...
Der Erste: Oh das ist ja interessant, ich geh gerne Schwimmen...
Der Zweite: Ich weiß...


----------



## eXitus64 (11. Juni 2013)

Chuck Norris hat die Formel 1 gelöst!


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juni 2013)

Wie viel wiegt ein Hipster?



Spoiler



Ein Instagram


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juni 2013)

Rambi - das härteste reh im wald


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2013)

Geil Rambi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2013)

Dialekte machen keine filme - beweis: lüük, isch bin deen faddör


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

Er fragt sie wie es mal wieder mit Sex wäre
Sie.....habe meine Tage
Er.....ok dann von hinten
Sie....habe auch etwas Durchfall
Er...aber Zahnschmerzen hast nicht ,oder ?


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2013)

Fabiii schrieb:


> Er fragt sie wie es mal wieder mit Sex wäre
> Sie.....habe meine Tage
> Er.....ok dann von hinten
> Sie....habe auch etwas Durchfall
> Er...aber Zahnschmerzen hast nicht ,oder ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ist dort das wetteramt? Ich wollte ihnen nur mitteilen, dass die feuerwehr grade ihre leichte regenneigung aus meinem keller pumpt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte so nen Traum über die Xbox one. Ich musste während dem zocken niesen und plötzlich klingelt mein Handy. Jemand von Microsoft war dran und sagte "Gesundheit"

Edit: ...


----------



## Rat Six (21. Juni 2013)

Witz komm raus du bist umstellt...


----------



## computertod (21. Juni 2013)

Angela Merkel kommt in den Himmel und wird von Petrus begrüßt.
Sie blickt sich um und sieht eine riesige Zahl von Uhren. 
Merkel fragt Petrus, was das bedeuten soll.

" Nun, jede Regierung der Welt hat eine Uhr. Wenn die Regierung eine Fehlentscheidung trifft, rücken die Zeiger ein Stück weiter. "

Merkel schaut noch einmal in die Runde und fragt dann:
" Und wo ist die deutsche Uhr ? "

" Tja ", meint Petrus, " die hängt in der Küche als Ventilator ! "


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Juni 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Witz komm raus du bist umstellt...



geht nicht, die Tür klemmt :/


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Juni 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> geht nicht, die Tür klemmt :/


 
...dann ab durch's Fenster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2013)

*Ein  Dildoverkäufer steigt in den Zug um nach Frankfurt zu fahren! Im Abteil  mit 3 Frauen, findet er dann auch noch einen Platz! Beim Versuch seinen  Koffer in der Gepäckablage zu verstauen, fällt der Koffer herunter,  knallt auf den Boden, springt auf und sämtliche Dildos verteilen sich im  Abteil! Die drei Frauen schauen sich erst erschreckt an, dann aber sagt  die erste: "Hmmm, also der rote da, also der wer noch was für mich!"  "klar, antwortet der Verkäufer, nehmen sie sich den, der ist geschenkt!"  Darauf sagt die zweite Frau: "Hmmm, also der gelbe da, der wer wohl  echt noch was für mich! "Klar, antwortet der Verkaufer, nehmen sie sich  den gute Frau, ist ein Geschenk!" Die dritte Frau räuspert sich und  sagt:"Also, der silberne da, also, der ist auf jeden Fall was für mich!"  Antwortet der Verkäufer: "Jetzt ist aber gut, das geht nun wirklich  nicht, das ist meine Thermoskanne!"*


----------



## Low (23. Juni 2013)

I believe I spider


----------



## DeepXtreme (23. Juni 2013)

Frischlinge nach Geburt gestorben. "_Mein Beileid den Angehörigen_" bezogen auf die Eigentümerfamilie


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2013)

Blöde Zensur hier...


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Blöde Zensur hier...


 Du bist übrigens im Witze und nicht im "Was nervt euch gerade Total" Thread. 

Was mit gerade so an Witzen einfällt bring ich aus dem von dir genannten Grund nicht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens im Witze und nicht im "Was nervt euch gerade Total" Thread.
> 
> Was mit gerade so an Witzen einfällt bring ich aus dem von dir genannten Grund nicht.



Wollte einen Witz über das Geschlechtsorgan der Frau machen aber das geht nicht


----------



## clown44 (29. Juni 2013)

Was tut ein Beamter zuerst, nachdem er hingefallen ist? 
Er nimmt die Hände aus der Hosentasche!


Interessiert erkundigt sich der Vater: "Na, Bub, wie wars heute im Chemieunterricht?"
"Gar nicht langweilig", erzählt der Junge, "in Chemie haben wir heute gelernt, wie man Sprengstoff herstellt!"
"Und was habt ihr morgen in der Schule?"
"Welche Schule?"


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juni 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zw. einem Beamten und einem Stück Holz?
- Holz arbeitet


----------



## maxmueller92 (30. Juni 2013)

Wir sollten eigentlich mal so ne Sammlung von den Witzen hier, kategorisch geordnet, machen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

"Ich kam gestern dermaßen besoffen nach Hause, dass meine eigenen Kinder mich nicht wiedererkannt haben."
"Und als Du dann nüchtern warst?"
"Dann habe ich diese auch nicht erkannt.
  War im falschen Haus."


----------



## N00bler (30. Juni 2013)

Satzzeichen können Leben retten:

Komm wir essen Opa


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Juni 2013)

"... das is´noch gar nichts, .. ich erstmal, - als ich gestern ausse Kneipe kam is´mir irgend so ein Vollpfosten auffe Finger getreten ..."


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Gespräch im Altenheim :
"Kennst du Karl Meier?"
"Ne, wie heißt er denn?"
"Wer?"


----------



## N00bler (8. Juli 2013)

Google hat Google ge googelt! 

Immernoch der beste Witz.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juli 2013)

Getreide ist eigentlich nur knuspriges Bier

 Obst ist eigentlich nur unreifer Schnaps

 Situation: Rudertraining. Trainer: "Hmm, Boot Nummer 9 ist heute so langsam, was ist denn da los?" Co-Trainer: "Soweit ich weiß, haben wir gar keine Nummer neun!" Trainer: "Oh. Irgendwelche Probleme, Boot Nummer 6?"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2013)

Ein Porsche Fahrer fährt mit ca. 250 km/h auf der Autobahn trotz
 Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf 100 km/h. Er wird von einem Streifenwagen
 verfolgt. Nach einer halben Stunde wilder Verfolgungsjagd stoppt er
 endlich. Der Polizeiobermeister sagt: "OK, wenn sie mir eine Ausrede
 liefern, die ich noch nie gehört habe, kommen sie diesmal so davon."
 Daraufhin der Porsche
 Fahrer: "Also, meine Frau ist letzte Woche mit einem Polizisten
 durchgebrannt. Als ich Sie im Rückspiegel sah, dachte ich, Sie wollten sie
 mir wieder bringen...."


----------



## Leandros (10. Juli 2013)

Das Original ist mit einem BMW Fahrer.


----------



## maxmueller92 (10. Juli 2013)

Flachwitz nr. 1 hier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Original ist mit einem BMW Fahrer.


 
Wusste garnicht das es davon einen Originalen gibt


----------



## computertod (10. Juli 2013)

der is besser 


> Auf der BAB fährt ein Daimler. So mit ca 170. Plötzlich hinter ihm blinkt und hupt ein Trabi. Er will unbedingt vorbei. Der Mercedesfahrer drückt dezent das Gaspedal durch und beschleunigt auf 240. Der Trabi immer noch hinter ihm und
> 
> macht weiterhin Anstalten zum Überholen. Der Daimlerfahrer genervt fährt rüber auf die rechte Spur. Der Trabi zieht ohne Probleme vorbei.
> Nach 5 km Raststätte. Der Daimler muß auftanken. Vor ihm an der Säule steht der Trabi. Der Daimlerfahrer geht zu dem Trabifahrer und fragt diesen nach der Maschine in seinem Trabi.
> ...


----------



## Leandros (10. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> der is besser


 
Der ist wirklich gut. 


@Matrix: Ja, dieses Bild ist die letzen Wochen durch alle Sozialen Netzwerke gewandert: https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p480x480/1013170_617498191623840_1129356928_n.jpg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juli 2013)

> Auf der BAB fährt ein Daimler. So mit ca 170. Plötzlich hinter ihm blinkt und hupt ein Trabi. Er will unbedingt vorbei. Der Mercedesfahrer drückt dezent das Gaspedal durch und beschleunigt auf 240. Der Trabi immer noch hinter ihm und
> 
> macht weiterhin Anstalten zum Überholen. Der Daimlerfahrer genervt fährt rüber auf die rechte Spur. Der Trabi zieht ohne Probleme vorbei.
> Nach 5 km Raststätte. Der Daimler muß auftanken. Vor ihm an der Säule steht der Trabi. Der Daimlerfahrer geht zu dem Trabifahrer und fragt diesen nach der Maschine in seinem Trabi.
> ...



das orginal ist mit nem porschefahrer und 6 polen

aber weil wird grade beim thema sind: warum hatten trabbis keinen motor? in der DDR ging eh alles bergab


----------



## Triniter (11. Juli 2013)

Heut mal extremflach:

Wo war man vermutlich im Urlaub wenn man mit Übergewicht zurück kommt?

Neupfundland...


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Getreide ist eigentlich nur knuspriges Bier



Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen. :'D


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

Nichts ist gruseliger als die Pixarlampe, die eiskalt das i niedertrampelt und dich dann anstarrt wie "Sag es weiter und du bist der nächste"


----------



## Jahai (17. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nichts ist gruseliger als die Pixarlampe, die eiskalt das i niedertrampelt und dich dann anstarrt wie "Sag es weiter und du bist der nächste"


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nichts ist gruseliger als die Pixarlampe, die eiskalt das i niedertrampelt und dich dann anstarrt wie "Sag es weiter und du bist der nächste"



Der wahre Horror ist wenn dein Zimmer aussieht wie ein Schützengraben und deine Mutter nichts dazu sagt.
(Nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet!)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> (Nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet!)



Wäre auch gruselig mit 42 bei seiner mutter zu wohnen...


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Juli 2013)

Letztens habe ich mich mal wieder mit meinen Freundinnen getroffen. Ich  versprach meinem Mann, dass ich um Punkt 24 h wieder zu Hause sein  würde. Aber wie das so ist, zwischen Cocktails, Tanz und Flirt vergaß  ich die Zeit. Ich kam erst um 3 Uhr morgens zu Hause an – und das  komplett betrunken! Als ich zur Tür hereinkam, fing gerade der Kuckuck  an, dreimal “Kuckuck” zu rufen. Erschrocken stellte ich fest, dass der  Kuckuck meinen Mann aufwecken könnte, also fing ich an, neun weitere  Male “Kuckuck” zu rufen. Zufrieden und stolz, in meinem Zustand noch  einen so guten Einfall gehabt zu haben, begab ich mich ins Schlafzimmer.  Ich legte mich ins Bett und war beruhigt dank meines schlauen Einfalls.  Am nächsten Morgen beim Frühstück fragte mich mein Mann, wann ich denn  letzte Nacht zu Hause angekommen sei. Ich sagte: “Um Mitternacht, wie  ich es dir versprochen hatte!” Er sagte nichts weiter und wirkte auch  nicht weiter misstrauisch “Jaaa”, dachte ich mir, “gerettet!” Aber dann  sagte er plötzlich: “Ach übrigens, ich denke, mit der Kuckucksuhr stimmt  etwas nicht!” “Ach so? Wie kommst Du drauf, mein Schatz?” Und er  antwortete: “Nun ja, gestern Nacht rief der Kuckuck dreimal “Kuckuck”,  dann – ich kann es mir gar nicht erklären – schrie er auf einmal  “*******!” und dann rief er noch viermal “Kuckuck”. Dann übergab er sich  im Flur, rief weitere dreimal “Kuckuck”, lachte sich kaputt, rief  erneut “Kuckuck”, rannte den Flur hinauf, trat dabei der Katze auf den  Schwanz, stolperte über den Couchtisch, der unter dem Gewicht zerbrach,  legte sich schließlich an meiner Seite ins Bett, und – begleitet von  einem Furz – stöhnte er den letzten “Kuckuck”.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juli 2013)

Ein altschwäbisches Ehepaar schlendert über den Wochenmarkt. Da fängt die Frau plötzlich an laut zu schimpfen. "Jetzt guck dr dees aa. Do koschdat Grombiera scho 60 Cent d'Schtück." Der Verkäufer klärt sie auf: "Das sind keine Kartoffeln, sondern Kiwi." Darauf die Frau: "Sowas hanne bei ons au no nedd gsäa, so hoorige Denger." "Naja gute Frau, die kommen auch aus Neuseeland und werden eingeführt."
Jetzt mischt sich der Ehemann ein: "Sisch de, dia werad eigführt und domma Kuah hosch se gfressa."


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juli 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder...
Drei Freunde sitzen beim Kartenspielen. Einer von ihnen durchbricht die andächtige Stille und meint: "Ach ja, ich kenne Brigitte Bardot."  "Jaja, Ackermann", meinen seine Kollegen, "die kennen wir auch".  Die drei einigen sich darauf, nach Paris zu fahren, um Brigitte Bardot zu besuchen.  Erkennt sie Ackermann, so zahlen die beiden anderen die Reise bezahlen. Wenn Bardot Ackermann nicht erkennt, findet die Reise auf seine Kosten statt.  In Paris angekommen, strebt Ackermann zielbewusst die Metro an, steigt aus, rennt in einem Haus die Treppen hoch und klopft an eine Wohnungstür.  Es öffnet Brigitte Bardot: "Ackermann, mon amour, wie geht es dir?"  Die Freunde müssen zur Kasse greifen. Einige Wochen vergehen und bei einem erneuten Treffen zum Kartenspielen meint Ackermann: "Ach ja, ich kenne den Bill Clinton" - "Aber sicher Ackermann, das glauben wir dir!"  Wieder schließen die drei Freunde die selbe Wette ab und fahren diesmal nach Washington.  Als die drei vor dem Weißen Haus stehen, schaut Bill Clinton gerade zum Fenster heraus: "Ackermann, old fellow, come in, let's have a drink!"  Staunen allein genügt den beiden Freunden Ackermanns nicht, sie müssen wieder die Reisespesen bezahlen.  Es vergehen einige Wochen und die Freunde treffen sich wieder zum Kartenspielen.  Ackermann meint: "Ach ja, ich kenne den Papst." - "Ja logisch, den kennen wir auch - dass du die Bardot und den Clinton kennst, haben wir kaum glauben können, aber den Papst - nein, das kaufen wir dir nicht ab!"  Wieder wurde die selbe Wette abgeschlossen: Die drei fahren nach Rom, wo der Papst eine Messe liest. Erkennt der Papst Ackermann, müssen die beiden Freunde für die Fahrtspesen aufkommen. Die Messe hat schon begonnen, als sich die drei in die letzte Reihe stellen.  Der Papst ist gerade bei der Predigt, als er aufblick und schreit: "Ackermann, du hier? Komm her!". Die Menschenmenge öffnet sich, Ackermann begibt sich in Richtung Altar. Papst und Ackermann umarmen sich, essen gemeinsam einige Hostien, trinken Messwein und pallavern, winken noch dem Volk zu und verabschieden sich, weil der heilige Vater das Volk nicht warten lassen will.  Ackermann geht zurück zu seinen Freunden - die liegen in Ohnmacht. Als die beiden wieder zu Bewusstsein kommen, fragt Ackermann, was denn passiert sei.  Antworten die beiden: "Dass du Brigitte Bardot und Bill Clinton kennst, war ja schon ein kleines Wunder. Dass du den Papst auch noch kennst - naja - man sieht, es ist möglich!  Aber am meisten hat uns geschockt, als du vorhin mit dem Papst vom Altar heruntergewunken hast. Da kamen zwei Japaner vorbei, fotografierten und einer fragte den anderen: 'Weißt du, wer der alte Mann mit dem komischen Hut dort neben dem Ackermann ist...?'"


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

Ich lasse nach dem Mastrubieren den Porno weiterlaufen, damit die NSA denkt, ich habe so viel ausdauer!

Lachflash! :'D


----------



## tils (16. August 2013)

Kommt ein Pferd in eine Bar. Meint der Barkeeper "Was machstn son langes Gesicht?
danach kommt ein Schornsteinfeger in die Bar. Meint der Barkeeper "Der geht aufs Haus"


----------



## okeanos7 (16. August 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich lasse nach dem Mastrubieren den Porno weiterlaufen, damit die NSA denkt, ich habe so viel ausdauer!
> 
> Lachflash! :'D



  

Der ist einfach klasse :d


----------



## Trochaeus (16. August 2013)

So, wer von euch hat die Lustige Witze App?


----------



## hbf878 (16. August 2013)

was sagt eine mecklenburg-vorpommersche mutter, wenn sie nach ihrem sohn schauen will?


Spoiler



ich geh mal nach dem rechten sehen


----------



## Leandros (16. August 2013)

Warum dürfen Männer nicht heiß baden? 

Nach 5 Minuten sind die Eier hart und nach 10 Platzt das Würstchen auf.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2013)

PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> So, wer von euch hat die Lustige Witze App?



Bessere Frage: Wer hat sie nicht? 
Einfach genial die App.


----------



## Leandros (16. August 2013)

Ich.


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> was sagt eine mecklenburg-vorpommersche mutter, wenn sie nach ihrem sohn schauen will?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 




> Ich lasse nach dem Mastrubieren den Porno weiterlaufen, damit die NSA denkt, ich habe so viel ausdauer!


----------



## okeanos7 (17. August 2013)

PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> So, wer von euch hat die Lustige Witze App?



Ich auch


----------



## guna7 (17. August 2013)

Kommt der Ehemann früher von der Arbeit heim und erwischt seine Frau mit drei Italienern.
"Was geht hier vor?", brüllt er.
Dreht sich der letzte um und meint: "Nix vor! Erst Luigi, dann Giovanni, dann ich und dann erst du."


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2013)

Warum klaut der Russe in Deutschland zwei Autos?

-> Weil er bei der Heimfahrt durch Polen muss.

Woran erkennt man, dass die Polen schon im Weltall waren? 

-> Daran, dass am Großen Wagen die Räder fehlen

Wie viele Menschen waren auf der Loveparade in Duisburg?

-> 1,4 Million und ein paar ...nö, den kann ich in 'nem öffentlichen Forum nicht bringen.


----------



## PC GAMER (17. August 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> -> 1,4 Million und ein paar ...nö, den kann ich in 'nem öffentlichen Forum nicht bringen.


 
Ich mag schwarzen Humor 

Wie viele Menschen waren auf der Loveparade in Duisburg?
-> 1,4 Million und ein paar zerquetschte


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

> Warum sollten zwei Arschbacken nicht heiraten?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> "Mami Mami, gibt's heut wieder die rote Suppe?"
> "Nein, die gibt's nur einmal im Monat"





> Wie heißt ein Mexikaner ohne Auto?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> Was essen buddistische Mönche am liebsten zum Frühstück?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "Mami Mami, darf ich die Schüssel auslecken?"
> "Nein! Du benutzt die Spühlung wie alle anderen auch!"





> Was ist besser? Menstruation oder Revolution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Zwei Kannibalen fressen einen Clown.Meint einer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Beine hoch flachwitze!


----------



## jamie (17. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das orginal ist mit nem porschefahrer und 6 polen
> 
> aber weil wird grade beim thema sind: warum hatten trabbis keinen motor? in der DDR ging eh alles bergab


 
Es gibt jetzt den Trabbi Sport ... mit Turnschuhen im Kofferraum 

Ich habe vorhin 6 Stunden gegoogelt was wohl Brathering bedeutet bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass das deutsch ist. 

@Rocat:
Wie heißt ein türkischer Metzger? Machmett
Was heißt Glatze auf türkisch? Dawarmahaar.


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt den Trabbi Sport ... mit Turnschuhen im Kofferraum
> 
> Ich habe vorhin 6 Stunden gegoogelt was wohl Brathering bedeutet bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass das deutsch ist.
> 
> ...


 den machmett kannte ich leider schon


----------



## heldarious (18. August 2013)

Sitzen  zwei Elefanten auf einem Baum und einer fliegt runter. 
Sagt der andere: Mir kann dass nicht passiern. Mein Vater hat ein Kiosk 


Was ist weis und stört beim essen?
Eine Lawine!

Was ist gross, grün und tut weh wenn man es ins Auge kriegt?
Eim Billiardtisch!


----------



## okeanos7 (18. August 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> @Rocat:
> Wie heißt ein türkischer Metzger? Machmett
> Was heißt Glatze auf türkisch? Dawarmahaar.



Wie heist eon arabisches freibad? Challabadohnedach (die ch so arabisch gesprochen xd)

Wie heist der chinesisch verkehrsminister? Um-lei-tung

Wie heist eine türkische windel? Gülle-hülle


----------



## ЯoCaT (18. August 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> Wie heist eon arabisches freibad? Challabadohnedach (die ch so arabisch gesprochen xd)
> 
> Wie heist der chinesisch verkehrsminister? Um-lei-tung
> 
> Wie heist eine türkische windel? Gülle-hülle


----------



## KingArthur5610 (21. August 2013)

Sohn : "Papa, warum essen wir keine Affen?"
Vater : "Sie waren unsere Vorfahren, wir haben Respekt vor ihnen!"

Sohn : "Achso, deswegen essen Türken keine Schweine!"

-----------------------------------------

Bei leichten Depressionen hilft ein Bad mit Schaum.

  Bei schweren
- eins mit Föhn.


----------



## okeanos7 (22. August 2013)

KingArthur5610 schrieb:


> Sohn : "Papa, warum essen wir keine Affen?"
> Vater : "Sie waren unsere Vorfahren, wir haben Respekt vor ihnen!"
> 
> Sohn : "Achso, deswegen essen Türken keine Schweine!"
> ...




Böse, böse


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2013)

Fernbedienung an Zentralverriegelung:
 "AUFMACHEN!"

 Zentralverriegelung an Blinker:
 "Ich mach auf, Blinker, tut mal kurz was!"

 Schlüssel an Wegfahrsperre:
 "Hallöle, na wie läufts?"

 Wegfahrsperre an Schlüssel:
 "Ach ja, läuft ganz gut. Hier, dein neuer Code
 für morgen."

 Wegfahrsperre an Anlasser und Motorsteuerung:
 "He Jungs, aufwachen, es gibt Arbeit!"

 Anlasser:
 "Da muss ich erst mal bei Batterie nachfragen. He Batterie, schieb mal 70 Ampere rüber!"

 Batterie:
 "Hab nur noch 40, der Hirni hat gestern wieder das Licht brennen lassen  und der Warnsummer war wieder eingepennt. Wart ma, ich schieb dir
 ma die 40 Ampere!"

 Anlasser:
 "Ich kann so nicht arbeiten, verdammter Saftladen hier! Und kalt ist es auch noch!!!"

 Motorelektronik an Anlasser:
 "Nu zick hier nicht rum, tu was!"

 Anlasser:
 "Ja schon gut. Zündelektronik soll sich bereithalten!"

 Zündelektronik:
 "Ich bin ready, warte nur auf dich"

 Anlasser:
 "*keuch schnauf würg*"

 Motorelektronik:
 "Motor läuft bis auf Zylinder 4, wasn da los???!!"

 Zylinder 4:
 "Hab heute keinen Bock, macht ma allene!"

 Motorelektronik an Zylinder 4:
 "Befehl: sofort zünden, sonst mach ich den
 ganzen Laden hier dicht und dann kommst du als erster raus. Protokoll ist
 schon in den Fehlerspeicher geschrieben"

 Zylinder 4:
 "Ok ok, bin ja schon bei der Arbeit..."

 Motorelektronik:
 "Na also. *Eintrag ins Protokoll: Zylinder 4, die faule Sau, hat heute schon wieder gestreikt*"

 Ölpumpe an alle:
 "Krieg ich auch mal was zu saufen hier???"

 Kupplung an alle:
 "Zur Info, es geht los, für genauere Angaben bitte Tacho fragen"

 Motorelektronik an Tacho:
 "He was geht ab?"

 Tacho an Motorelektronik:
 "Unterhalte mich gerade mit ESP über weiteres
 Vorgehen"

 Ölpumpe an alle:
 "Hallo!!! Ich sitz auf dem Trockenen!!!"

 Motorelektronik an Einspritzung:
 "Gebt mal mehr Dampf, damit es hier schneller etwas warm wird, ist sau kalt heute!"

 Einspritzung:
 "Mehr geht nicht! Der Typ ist eh schon wieder am Anschlag vom Gaspedal!"

 Drehzahlbegrenzer an alle:
 "ALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!!!!!"

 Motorelektronik an Tacho:
 "Dass der Begrenzer immer so einen Radau machen
 muss..."

 Zylinder 4 an Motorelektronik:
 "Ja und ihr wundert euch, wenn ich mal
 keinen Bock habe im kalten Zustand Schwerstarbeit zu leisten - ich verabschiede mich, kommt noch wer mit?"

 Ventile an Zylinder 4:
 "Jo, wir sind dabei!!"

 Motorelektronik an alle:
 "Schalte Notlaufprogramm ein, bitte alles nur
 noch auf halber Leistung arbeiten!"

 Blinker:
 "Wir auch?"

 Motorenelektronik:
 "Ne, ihr könnt nachher ca. ne halbe Stunde arbeiten"

 Hinterachse:
 "Ich klink mich auch aus, ciao!"

 Motorelektronik:
 "He, wer hat gesagt, dass du gehen kannst?"

 Hinterachse:
 "War ja die letzten drei Monate auch nicht da, also spielts eh keine Rolle, ESP macht das schon."

 ESP:
 "Bin ich jetzt für jeden ******* zuständig??"

 Alle:
 "JA!!"

 ESP:
 "Macht doch was ihr wollt, ich tu hier ab sofort nix mehr!"

 Motorelektronik:
 "Wie im Kindergarten hier. Wenn nicht sofort Ruhe herrscht, dreh ich euch allen den Saft ab!!"

 Zündelektronik:
 "Traust dich eh nicht!"

 ABS:
 "He, ich hätt was zu tun, soll ich?"

 Motorelektronik:
 "Halt dich da raus!"

 ABS:
 "Na dann eben nicht. Airbags, haltet euch bereit, Gurtstraffer ebenfalls"

 Airbags:
 "we are ready for take of!"

 Gurtstraffer:
 "ready"

 Motorelektronik:
 "hä???"

 Airbags:
 "3...2...1...ignition!!"

 Gurtstraffer:
 *klack*

 paar Sekunden später:

 ESP:
 "Nänänänänä!! Da seht ihr, was ihr davon habt - ohne mich seid ihr verloren!!!!"

 Motorelektronik:
 "Halt den Rand, du bemerkst ja nicht mal, wenn Kollege Hinterachse auf der faulen Haut liegt!"

 ESP:
 "Das musst du mir sagen. Du würdest nicht mal was merken, wenn alle Räder in der Luft hängen!"

 Drehzahlbegrenzer:
 ""ALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!"

 Motorelektronik:
 "Schon gut, der Wagen ist eh hin."

 Wegfahrsperre an Schlüssel:
 "Den Code für morgen kannste wegschmeißen."

 Batterie an alle:
 "Mir reichts, ich knipps jetzt alles aus!"


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2013)

Man sagt jetzt nicht mehr Nutte, sondern: Vaginalfachberkäuferin! 

------------------------

*Der Großvater geht mit seinem Enkel angeln. Der Enkel fragt ihn, ob er auch mal die Angel halten darf.

 Großvater: "Ist dein ***** lang genug, um dein Arschloch zu erreichen?"

 Enkel: "Nein."

 Großvater: "Dann musst du noch warten,
 bis du selbst angeln darfst."

 Mürrisch dreht sich der Enkel weg.
 Nach dem Angeln gehen sie jagen.

 Enkel: "Großvater, darf ich auch mal schießen?"

 Großvater: "Ist dein ***** mittlerweile lang genug,
 um dein Arschloch zu erreichen?"

 Enkel: "Nein ..."

 Großvater: "Dann darfst du noch nicht."

 Um den Enkel nach diesen Enttäuschungen etwas aufzumuntern, gehen sie  Lotto spielen. Der Enkel darf den Schein ausfüllen und das Geld, welches  er gewinnt, behalten. Eine Woche darauf kommen sie wieder in die  Lottoannahmestelle und erfahren, der Enkel hat den Jackpot geknackt.

 Großvater: "Das ist ja wunderbar, mein Junge! Sag, wirst du deinem Opa ein bisschen von dem Geld abgeben?
 Ich hab dir schließlich den Lottoschein spendiert ..."

 Enkel: "Opa, ist dein ***** lang genug, um dein Arschloch zu erreichen?"

 Großvater: "Ja, ist er!"

 Enkel: "Dann **** dich!"*


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. August 2013)

A: ich glaube in meinem haus spukt es...
B: warum?
A: meine frau ist da...


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

In ferner Zukunft...:

Sohn: "Papa, was ist Frauenlogik!?"

Ich: "Geh in dein Zimmer, du hast Hausarrest!

Sohn: "Aber warum!?

Ich: "Wurstsalat"


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. September 2013)

Ich glaube milhouse ist el barto


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2013)

Nein ich bin nicht krank! 

Ich bin objektsexuell 

Wer hat Galileo Big pictures noch gesehen?!


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

Sohn...: "Dad, ich hab ein Mädchen kennen gelernt und möchte sie treffen!"
Vater..: "Toll, wer!?"
Sohn..: "Es ist Laura, die Nachbarstochter"
Vater..: "Ach Sohn wie soll ich dir das nur sagen? Versprich nix davon deiner Mutter zu sagen, aber Laura ist deine Schwester."
Sohn..: "Dad, ich hab mich in eine andere verliebt, die ist noch viel besser!"
Vater..: "Toll, wer ist sie?"
Sohn..: "Die Nachbarstochter Mia."
Vater..: "Oh Sohn das ist ebenfalls deine Schwester."
Eines Tages..:
Sohn..: "Mum, ich hasse Dad. Ich habe mich in 6 verschiedene Mädchen verliebt, kann mich aber mit keiner treffen, da sie meine Schwestern sind."
Mutter..: "Ohh, emm wie soll ich sagen!?...Triff dich mit welcher du willst. Er ist gar nicht dein Vater.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. September 2013)

Ein Junge steht in einer Zoohandlung vor einem Aquarium und malt mit seinem Finger immer eine Acht auf die Scheibe. Die Fische schwimmen den Finger auch immer hinterher.
Fragt ihn ein Mantafahrer:"Toll wie machst du das denn?" Antwortet der Junge:"Ganz einfach, die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der Niedrigeren ihren Willen auf!" 
Nach fünf Minuten sieht er den Mantafahrer vor einem Aquarium stehend, den Mund immer auf- und zumachend...


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2013)

Radarkontrolle
Pol. : Sie sind viel zu schnell gewesen.
Fahrer : Ja, ich habs sehr eilig, muss zur Arbeit, ganz dringend.
P.: Was arbeiten sie denn ?
F.: Ich bin Analdehner
P.: Und was machen sie da ?
F.: Nun, erst den Finger reinstecken, dann den zweiten, bis die Hand reinpasst. Schließlich auch die zweite Hand und ....dann schön auseinander ziehen.
P.: Was machen sie dann mit so einem großen Ar***loch ?




Spoiler



F.: Das stellen wir hinter ein Gebüsch und drücken ihm eine Radarpistole in die Hand.


----------



## ЯoCaT (10. September 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Radarkontrolle
> Pol. : Sie sind viel zu schnell gewesen.
> Fahrer : Ja, ich habs sehr eilig, muss zur Arbeit, ganz dringend.
> P.: Was arbeiten sie denn ?
> ...



Der wird bei der nächsten Kontrolle gebracht


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. September 2013)

Ein Informatiker ist auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, da springt ein Frosch aus dem Gebüsch und sagt "Ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, küss mich, damit ich meine wahre Gestalt zurückerlange!", der Informatiker nimmt den Frosch in die Hand, steckt ihn sich in die Tasche und geht weiter. Der Frosch fängt an, sich zu beschweren': "Hey, warum küsst du mich denn nicht? Willst du keine Prinzessin zur Frau?", darauf der Informatiker: "Pfff, was will ich denn mit einer Frau? Ein sprechender Frosch ist doch viel cooler!"


Ist zwar kein Witz, aber ich musste trotzdem sehr lachen... meint mein Informatik-Dozent zum Thema "Langlebigkeit von Software":
"Im Jahr 2000 hatte man teilweise noch Software, die aus den 60ern stammte, denn Software nutzt sich nicht ab... außer Windows."


----------



## clown44 (16. September 2013)

Fragt der Arzt seinen Patienten: “Was macht eigentlich Ihr altes Leiden?”
 Darauf sagt der Patient: “Keine Ahnung, Herr Doktor, wir sind seit einem halben Jahr geschieden!”


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2013)

Was haben BECK'S und die FDP gemeinsam ?



Spoiler



Alles Flaschen!


 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der FDP und einem Motorrad ?



Spoiler



Das Motorrad hat mehr Sitze.


----------



## jamie (24. September 2013)

War zu erwarten. 

Was haben belgisches Bier und die FDP gemeinsam? 4,7%.


----------



## wievieluhr (24. September 2013)

was ist grün und stinkt nach Fisch?




Spoiler



Jürgen Tritin


----------



## computertod (24. September 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Smart und der FDP?



Spoiler



Der Smart hat 2 Sitze


----------



## ACDSee (24. September 2013)

FDP - Fast drei Prozent


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2013)

Der beliebteste männliche polnische Vorname ?



Spoiler



Klaus


----------



## ACDSee (24. September 2013)

Der beliebteste weibliche polnische Vorname ?



Spoiler



Clau die, ja!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

Frauen sind wie Schrotflinten: man kann sie umknicken und von hinten laden.


----------



## Scalon (25. September 2013)

ich weiß nicht ob man es als "Witz" zählen kann, aber ich muss zugeben ich habe geschmunzelt als ich es gelesen habe:
FAQ Steam OS/Steam Machines:
"Kann ich dieses System hacken? Eine anderes  Betriebssystem benutzen? Hardware austauschen? Eigene Software  installieren? Damit einen Roboter basteln? 				Aber sicher."
Steam Machines


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Gefällt mir!
Valve macht echt alles richtig. Kann man z.B schön RAM aufrüsten oder ein Media Center mit XBMC draus machen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2013)

Fritzchen sticht seinem kleinen Burder beim Spielen aus versehen ein  Auge aus. Darauf der Bruder. 
Wenn Du das nochmal machst, schaue ich  dich nie wieder an!


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. September 2013)

Der Arzt zu Chantal:Nein! Sie sind nicht schwanger, sie sollen die Tampons wechseln und nicht nachschieben!


----------



## Festplatte (26. September 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man es als "Witz" zählen kann, aber ich muss zugeben ich habe geschmunzelt als ich es gelesen habe:
> FAQ Steam OS/Steam Machines:
> "Kann ich dieses System hacken? Eine anderes  Betriebssystem benutzen? Hardware austauschen? Eigene Software  installieren? Damit einen Roboter basteln? Aber sicher."
> Steam Machines


 
Oder beim Abeichen-Level 2, "Akzeptieren sie das rechtliche Dingensda".  Deswegen mag ich Valve.


----------



## coroc (30. September 2013)

Kann man nicht zwingend als Witz werten, aber ich fands trotzdem lustig 

Auf jeden Fall wurde ich auf Skype angeschrieben...



> [23.09.2013 22:46:59]
> 
> <<< weist du ich hab das schonma erzält das ich das nicht mag wen leute online sind und dann wen ich sie anscheieb das ich dann keine andwort bekomme wo zu sei ihr dan online es gibt such was so man sich als abwesen oder als beschöftigt ein stelt, ich hab die leute in skype dammit ich mit den zocken kan und nich als nuslose person usw. du hast doch so wie so kein bock mehr mit mir zu zocken dan sag es ich mag so was nicht wen leute nicht mit mir zocken wolten und dann sagense ich zock was anderes oder heute nicht wie auch immer, wir haben schon über 1 monat nicht weimal gezock zusamen (auseer bischen PS aber das wahr nix) von da her sag es und nicht verheilichen wen kein bock mehr hast dann sag es und Lösch mich von der fn gans eifach. und das wahr mein letztes wort. Wen es noch mal so sein solde z.B. das wir 2 wochen nichts mehr machen dann mach ichs so was wahrs jetzt DEINE ENSCHEIDUNG.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. September 2013)

Sollen wir zusammenlegen oder zahlt er den Deutschkurs allein?


----------



## Asus4ever (30. September 2013)

Schon klar, dass man im Internet nicht immer 100% auf Rechtschreibung etc achtet, aber so ein Minimum sollte man schon benutzen 

Alibi:


----------



## coroc (1. Oktober 2013)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass man im Internet nicht immer 100% auf Rechtschreibung etc achtet, aber so ein Minimum sollte man schon benutzen


 Der  ist nicht nur im Intenet so.

Ich glaub, ich find noch mehr texte 



> gut ist ok ich gehe kein bock mehr auf euren geschichten ihr mach über mich lustig naja macht weiter KEIN BOCK MEHR AUF NICHT WIEDERSEHEN.



Bei ihm ists halt immer so. 2 Fehler auf 1 Wort...


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2013)

Haha


----------



## jamie (11. Oktober 2013)

> Bei ihm ists halt immer so. 2 Fehler auf 1 Wort...


Klingt wie ein Spiel von LOTUM.


----------



## clown44 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ein Einbrecher steigt nachts in ein Haus ein. Vorsichtig setzt er seinen Fuß in die Wohnung, und schon hört er eine Stimme sagen: „Ich sehe dich, und Jesus sieht dich auch.“ 
Erschrocken starrt der Einbrecher in die Dunkelheit, kann jedoch nichts entdecken. Als er wieder einen Schritt nach vorn wagt, ertönt sofort wieder die Stimme: „Ich sehe dich, und Jesus sieht dich auch.“
Nun, denkt er sich, da sie dich eh schon gesehen haben, kann ich ja auch die Taschenlampe einschalten. Im Lichtkegel taucht ein Papageienkäfig auf, und der Papagei kräht sofort: „Ich sehe dich, und Jesus sieht dich auch.“
„Mann, hast du mich erschreckt“, sagt der Einbrecher. „Wie heißt du blödes Vieh überhaupt?“
Darauf der Papagei: „Fritz.“
„Fritz ist aber ein saudummer Name für einen Papagei.“
„Stimmt – aber Jesus ist auch ein saudummer Name für einen Rottweiler.“


----------



## Rico-3000 (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Oktober 2013)

http://youtu.be/UUEeL5d8i2s


----------



## Festplatte (16. Oktober 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/UUEeL5d8i2s


 
Haha, wie episch!


----------



## jamie (16. Oktober 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Deutsche vs Polnische Handwerker - YouTube


 
Geil!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2013)

Sehr genial, nur bei uns in der schule nicht zutreffend...


----------



## Yassen (18. Oktober 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Deutsche vs Polnische Handwerker - YouTube


 
kennt ihr das nciht. das ist die reinste Wahrheit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2013)

Schluchzt die Glühbirne: "Ich bin fassungslos!"

Edit: Etwas lang, deshalb im Spoiler:


Spoiler



DAS IST EIN BEITRAG AUS EINEM INTERNETFORUM FÜR HAUSTECHNIK AUS DEUTSCHLAND ! *KEIN WITZ !*
 Wir sind momentan am Bad renovieren und wollen in diesem Zuge auch alle Sanitärobjekte erneuern. Als ich
 mich jetzt nach einem neuen WC umschaute, fiel mir auf, dass die meisten neuen WC's zwar alle sehr schön
 aussehen, aber vom Durchflussquerschnitt sehr eng bemessen sind. Ich sehe darin ein Problem, weil wir in
 unserer Familie alle ziemlich große Haufen machen. Unser altes WC, ein Flachspüler von Villeroy&Boch hatte
 eine wesentlich größere Abflussöffnung, und selbst da gab es manchmal Probleme, dass die Haufen vernünftig
 durchrutschten.
 Bei welchen WC Herstellern ist die Durchflussöffnung besonders groß ausgeführt? Bzw. welchen Hersteller/Typ
 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
 Gruß Stefan
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Nachfolgend - aus einer Flut von Antworten darauf - eine kleinere Auswahl:
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Sorry wenn ich Fehler tippe aber ich hab noch Tränen in den Augen.
 Um Dich zu beruhigen, sämtliche Toiletten namhafter Hersteller sind bauartgeprüft und müssen den
 sogenannten "Normschiss" (ja den gibt es wirklich) durchlassen... ( 2. Lachanfall).
 Die Größe des Durchlasses hat nicht unbedingt mit der Spülleistung zu tun, diese kann sogar besser sein wenn
 die Dimension etwas geringer ist. Erklärung dauert zu lang, glaub es einfach. Es sei denn? Ja es sei denn, deine
 großen Haufen wären von einer so massiven Konsistenz, dass nee, nee, nee ... (finaler Lachanfall) Kann nicht
 mehr, sorry, gacker kreisch ...
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Wenn ich's mir recht überlege und den Innendurchmesser des WC-Abgangs bedenke, so dicke Haufen (7 - 8cm
 im Durchmesser!) ... Da ging ich schon mal zum Arzt! Da ist die Sitzung auf'm Klo bei euch wohl eher eine
 "Geburt"?
 Mfg. me. S. Hohwiller, DÜW
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Alles was durch eine 1 Zoll Rosette passt, das passt bestimmt auch durch ein 3 Zoll Rohr. Hab noch niemals
 einen Topf gesehen, der nur durch einen Haufen verstopft wurde. Dazu muss schon was anderes rein.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Nur zum besseren Verständnis: Es geht nicht um den Durchmesser der Haufen, sondern eher um
 deren Volumen/Masse. Einlagen von 2 - 3 Kg sind bei uns keine Seltenheit! Mir ist das schon klar, dass man
 Würste mit 8 cm nicht durch den Schließmuskel bekommt. Zudem sollte mein Beitrag nicht der allgemeinen
 Belustigung dienen, sondern war durchaus ernstgemeint.
 Stefan E.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 AUFHÖREN! BITTE! WIR KÖNNEN NICHT MEHR!
 Hier liegt schon 'ne ganze Abteilung flach! Gröhl!
 An den Fragesteller:
 Bitte mehrmals in der Woche abdrücken und nix ansammeln oder eine Güllepumpe kaufen!
 R. Bogner
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 3 Kilo? Das sind um es mal zu veranschaulichen 6 Pfund Hackfleisch. Die lass dir mal abpacken und guck Dir den
 Haufen an!!! Ich würde mir keine Gedanken um den Abfluss sondern um das Fassungsvermögen der Schüssel
 machen. Ich weiß nicht welche Traditionen bei euch gepflegt werden, aber vielleicht sollte man den
 monatlichen Klogang ja auf viele einzelne Sitzungen verteilen. Es gibt Leute die gehen sogar jeden Tag. Nee,
 mal ehrlich, kein gesunder Mensch kackt 3 Kilo. Und dann gleich die ganze Familie? Oder wart mal, geht Ihr
 nacheinander und spült zum Schluss?
 Sorry wenn das ganze zur Lachnummer wird. Bin eigentlich immer bemüht vernünftig zu antworten und auch
 für allen Scheiß zu haben aber (Lachkrampf) hier gehen einige Angaben etwas an der Realität vorbei.
 Gruß Max
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Bei den Gewichten wohl eher ne Betonpumpe.
 Gruß Benita (der mittlerweile Schmerzmittel nimmt)
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 @Benita: Gewogen hab ich noch keinen Haufen, eher rechnerisch ermittelt. Hab mich vorher auf die
 Waage gestellt.
 Stolze 115,4 kg, nach dem Geschäft waren es noch 113,6 kg. Das macht, wenn man mal vernachlässigt was ich
 in den 20 min rausgeschwitzt hab, nach Adam Riese 1,8 Kilo. Ja okay, 2 - 3 Kilo sind etwas übertrieben gewesen,
 ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, das die Haufen wirklich groß sind!
 Stefan E.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Also bei der Dichte würde ich mal auf irgendwas in der Nähe von 1 tippen, ist doch bei fast allem so was mit
 Tieren und Menschen zu tun hat. Stefan Herzbube, was zeigt die Waage bei drei kurz hintereinander
 durchgeführten Wägungen an? (ohne Schiss zwischendurch, Zeitabstand nur ein paar Sekunden) – Thema
 'Nachvollziehbarkeit der Messung' Falls dieses 1. Experiment ermutigend verläuft, könntest du noch ermitteln
 wie viel du in 20 min verschwitzt. Hab mal was von Biogas-Brennheizkraftwerken gelesen, ausgezeichnete CO2-
 Bilanz, vielleicht wäre das was, wenn Ihr gerade renoviert ...
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Dichte = 1, mal sehen: 3000g entsprechen 3000qcm.
 1 Zoll-Rohr r*r*Pi * h = 3000 r = 1,27 h = 600cm (?)
 Eine 6-Meter-Wurst? Oder habe ich mich verrechnet?
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Also durch wiegen herausgefunden? Mhm deine Berechnung mit dem vorher - nachher wiegen würde natürlich
 voraussetzen, dass du während des Geschäftes auch keinen Tropfen Pipi verloren hast. Meistens geht das aber
 zusammen ab. So dass bei 1,8 Kilo Gewichtsverlust durchaus 800 Gramm Flüssigkeit dabei gewesen sein
 können. Dann bliebe noch immer ein stolzer Zweipfünder als Häufchen. Mir machen mittlerweile andere Dinge
 sorgen. Wenn du wie du sagtest einen Flachspüler von V&B hast, stelle ich mir gerade vor wie das Wasser beim
 Spülen gegen diesen Fels brandet. Da heißt es aber Deckel zu und zurücktreten.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Hallo Max, nicht den Deckel zumachen. Der haut dir ein Loch in die Decke.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Oh Mann, der Tag ist gerettet ... 3 Kg im Flachspüler, das kann man doch nur in Etappen 'machen'
 mit Zwischenspülungen.
 Nehmen wir mal an, das seien 3 Liter, bei einem W-Durchmesser von ca. 4 cm, bekommt man eine W-Länge
 von 238,7 cm – unfassbar!
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Man könnte die Version aus Verkehrsflugzeugen nutzen. Allerdings müssten dann auch die Druckverhältnisse
 und die Geschwindigkeit stímmen. Die Kurvenlage eines in einem normalen Badezimmer 10.000 km/h
 beschleunigten Villeroy & Boch Flachspülers mit einem 115 Kilo Fahrgast oben drauf würde mich aber eher
 beunruhigen. (Endgültiger Nervenzusammenbruch, mitlesende Kundendienstmonteure bewegungsunfähig
 zusammengebrochen)
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Hört auf, ich kann nicht mehr. (Bauchvorlachenhalt)


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Edit: Etwas lang, deshalb im Spoiler:


Spoiler



DAS IST EIN BEITRAG AUS EINEM INTERNETFORUM FÜR HAUSTECHNIK AUS DEUTSCHLAND ! *KEIN WITZ !*
 Wir sind momentan am Bad renovieren und wollen in diesem Zuge auch alle Sanitärobjekte erneuern. Als ich
 mich jetzt nach einem neuen WC umschaute, fiel mir auf, dass die meisten neuen WC's zwar alle sehr schön
 aussehen, aber vom Durchflussquerschnitt sehr eng bemessen sind. Ich sehe darin ein Problem, weil wir in
 unserer Familie alle ziemlich große Haufen machen. Unser altes WC, ein Flachspüler von Villeroy&Boch hatte
 eine wesentlich größere Abflussöffnung, und selbst da gab es manchmal Probleme, dass die Haufen vernünftig
 durchrutschten.
 Bei welchen WC Herstellern ist die Durchflussöffnung besonders groß ausgeführt? Bzw. welchen Hersteller/Typ
 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
 Gruß Stefan
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Nachfolgend - aus einer Flut von Antworten darauf - eine kleinere Auswahl:
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Sorry wenn ich Fehler tippe aber ich hab noch Tränen in den Augen.
 Um Dich zu beruhigen, sämtliche Toiletten namhafter Hersteller sind bauartgeprüft und müssen den
 sogenannten "Normschiss" (ja den gibt es wirklich) durchlassen... ( 2. Lachanfall).
 Die Größe des Durchlasses hat nicht unbedingt mit der Spülleistung zu tun, diese kann sogar besser sein wenn
 die Dimension etwas geringer ist. Erklärung dauert zu lang, glaub es einfach. Es sei denn? Ja es sei denn, deine
 großen Haufen wären von einer so massiven Konsistenz, dass nee, nee, nee ... (finaler Lachanfall) Kann nicht
 mehr, sorry, gacker kreisch ...
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Wenn ich's mir recht überlege und den Innendurchmesser des WC-Abgangs bedenke, so dicke Haufen (7 - 8cm
 im Durchmesser!) ... Da ging ich schon mal zum Arzt! Da ist die Sitzung auf'm Klo bei euch wohl eher eine
 "Geburt"?
 Mfg. me. S. Hohwiller, DÜW
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Alles was durch eine 1 Zoll Rosette passt, das passt bestimmt auch durch ein 3 Zoll Rohr. Hab noch niemals
 einen Topf gesehen, der nur durch einen Haufen verstopft wurde. Dazu muss schon was anderes rein.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Nur zum besseren Verständnis: Es geht nicht um den Durchmesser der Haufen, sondern eher um
 deren Volumen/Masse. Einlagen von 2 - 3 Kg sind bei uns keine Seltenheit! Mir ist das schon klar, dass man
 Würste mit 8 cm nicht durch den Schließmuskel bekommt. Zudem sollte mein Beitrag nicht der allgemeinen
 Belustigung dienen, sondern war durchaus ernstgemeint.
 Stefan E.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 AUFHÖREN! BITTE! WIR KÖNNEN NICHT MEHR!
 Hier liegt schon 'ne ganze Abteilung flach! Gröhl!
 An den Fragesteller:
 Bitte mehrmals in der Woche abdrücken und nix ansammeln oder eine Güllepumpe kaufen!
 R. Bogner
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 3 Kilo? Das sind um es mal zu veranschaulichen 6 Pfund Hackfleisch. Die lass dir mal abpacken und guck Dir den
 Haufen an!!! Ich würde mir keine Gedanken um den Abfluss sondern um das Fassungsvermögen der Schüssel
 machen. Ich weiß nicht welche Traditionen bei euch gepflegt werden, aber vielleicht sollte man den
 monatlichen Klogang ja auf viele einzelne Sitzungen verteilen. Es gibt Leute die gehen sogar jeden Tag. Nee,
 mal ehrlich, kein gesunder Mensch kackt 3 Kilo. Und dann gleich die ganze Familie? Oder wart mal, geht Ihr
 nacheinander und spült zum Schluss?
 Sorry wenn das ganze zur Lachnummer wird. Bin eigentlich immer bemüht vernünftig zu antworten und auch
 für allen Scheiß zu haben aber (Lachkrampf) hier gehen einige Angaben etwas an der Realität vorbei.
 Gruß Max
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Bei den Gewichten wohl eher ne Betonpumpe.
 Gruß Benita (der mittlerweile Schmerzmittel nimmt)
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 @Benita: Gewogen hab ich noch keinen Haufen, eher rechnerisch ermittelt. Hab mich vorher auf die
 Waage gestellt.
 Stolze 115,4 kg, nach dem Geschäft waren es noch 113,6 kg. Das macht, wenn man mal vernachlässigt was ich
 in den 20 min rausgeschwitzt hab, nach Adam Riese 1,8 Kilo. Ja okay, 2 - 3 Kilo sind etwas übertrieben gewesen,
 ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, das die Haufen wirklich groß sind!
 Stefan E.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -----------—
 Also bei der Dichte würde ich mal auf irgendwas in der Nähe von 1 tippen, ist doch bei fast allem so was mit
 Tieren und Menschen zu tun hat. Stefan Herzbube, was zeigt die Waage bei drei kurz hintereinander
 durchgeführten Wägungen an? (ohne Schiss zwischendurch, Zeitabstand nur ein paar Sekunden) – Thema
 'Nachvollziehbarkeit der Messung' Falls dieses 1. Experiment ermutigend verläuft, könntest du noch ermitteln
 wie viel du in 20 min verschwitzt. Hab mal was von Biogas-Brennheizkraftwerken gelesen, ausgezeichnete CO2-
 Bilanz, vielleicht wäre das was, wenn Ihr gerade renoviert ...
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Dichte = 1, mal sehen: 3000g entsprechen 3000qcm.
 1 Zoll-Rohr r*r*Pi * h = 3000 r = 1,27 h = 600cm (?)
 Eine 6-Meter-Wurst? Oder habe ich mich verrechnet?
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Also durch wiegen herausgefunden? Mhm deine Berechnung mit dem vorher - nachher wiegen würde natürlich
 voraussetzen, dass du während des Geschäftes auch keinen Tropfen Pipi verloren hast. Meistens geht das aber
 zusammen ab. So dass bei 1,8 Kilo Gewichtsverlust durchaus 800 Gramm Flüssigkeit dabei gewesen sein
 können. Dann bliebe noch immer ein stolzer Zweipfünder als Häufchen. Mir machen mittlerweile andere Dinge
 sorgen. Wenn du wie du sagtest einen Flachspüler von V&B hast, stelle ich mir gerade vor wie das Wasser beim
 Spülen gegen diesen Fels brandet. Da heißt es aber Deckel zu und zurücktreten.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Hallo Max, nicht den Deckel zumachen. Der haut dir ein Loch in die Decke.
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Oh Mann, der Tag ist gerettet ... 3 Kg im Flachspüler, das kann man doch nur in Etappen 'machen'
 mit Zwischenspülungen.
 Nehmen wir mal an, das seien 3 Liter, bei einem W-Durchmesser von ca. 4 cm, bekommt man eine W-Länge
 von 238,7 cm – unfassbar!
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Man könnte die Version aus Verkehrsflugzeugen nutzen. Allerdings müssten dann auch die Druckverhältnisse
 und die Geschwindigkeit stímmen. Die Kurvenlage eines in einem normalen Badezimmer 10.000 km/h
 beschleunigten Villeroy & Boch Flachspülers mit einem 115 Kilo Fahrgast oben drauf würde mich aber eher
 beunruhigen. (Endgültiger Nervenzusammenbruch, mitlesende Kundendienstmonteure bewegungsunfähig
 zusammengebrochen)
 -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------—  -------------------------------------— -------------------------—
 Hört auf, ich kann nicht mehr. (Bauchvorlachenhalt)


[/QUOTE]

Hör auf, ich kann nicht mehr! 

Für den Kunden war das wohl ein Tag der Sorrte "verschissen 2.0"


----------



## ich111 (22. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Türken fahren über die bayerische Grenze. Ein Polizist fragt: "Kehrts es zamm?"
Daraufhin einer der Türken: 



Spoiler



"Er kehrt zamm, ich Lastwagen fahren"



Die Österreicher rufen in Bayern an: "Ihr Bayern macht euch ständig über uns lustig, wir wollen uns jetzt endlich auch mal über euch lustig machen. Baut bitte eine Brücke, die keinen Fluss oder eine Staße überspannt in eine Wiese." Nach langem Grübeln willigt Bayern ein. Nachdem die Brücke steht strömen die Österreicher über die Grenze und lachen sich über die Brücke kaputt. Nach einer Weile kommt wieder ein Anruf aus Österreich: "Ihr könnt die Brücke jetzt abreißen, wir haben genug gelacht." 



Spoiler



"Das geht nicht, es sitzen zwei Österreicher drauf und Angeln."



PS: Ich hab übrigens nichts gegen Österreich, ich muss da unbedingt mindestens ein mal im Jahr zum Skifahren hin


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie heisst ein Spanier ohne Auto?
-Carlos

*badummtsch*


----------



## jamie (23. Oktober 2013)

@Teutonnen: Das ging so über mehrere Seiten. Ich lag auch unter'm Tisch als ich das das erste Mal gelesen habe.


----------



## mmayr (23. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schluchzt die Glühbirne: "Ich bin fassungslos!"  Edit: Etwas lang, deshalb im Spoiler: * SPOILER *


Hast du den Link?


----------



## jamie (23. Oktober 2013)

Große Haufen - HaustechnikDialog


----------



## crae (24. Oktober 2013)

King u made my day, mein Bruder kriegt schon die Kriese weil ich ihm den ganzen Film "verlache", selten so einen lachflash gehabt.

mfg, crae


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Oktober 2013)

Wo sind die fiesen Witze hin ?


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Oktober 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo sind die fiesen Witze hin ?


 

was ist der unterschied zwischen gemein und makaber?
- gemein ist es 5 kinder in eine Mülltonne zu stecken, Makaber ein kind in 5 mülltonnen.

wie viele Baby's braucht man um eine 5x5 meter Wand rot anzustreichen?
- kommt drauf an wie fest man wirft



fies genug? ^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Oktober 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem LKW voller Reis und einem LKW voller Babys?





- Den LKW voller Reis kann man nicht mit einer Mistgabel ausladen


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Oktober 2013)

Was fieses? Bitte sehr:

Was ist das schlimme daran, ein kleines Kind zu überfahren?
- Es hinterher wieder aus dem Profil zu kratzen

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Trampolin und einem Sack voll toter Babys?
- Bevor man auf dem Trampolin rumspringt zieht man die Schuhe aus.

Was ist klein, braun und klopft an die  Scheibe?
- Ein Baby im Backofen.        

Was ist blau und müllt über den Boden? 
- Baby im  Plastik-Sack.       

Was ist blau und orange und  liegt am Boden des Swimmingpools?
- Kleinkind mit geplatzten Schwimmflügeln.

        Was ist rot, sitzt vor einem Spiegel  und wird kleiner und kleiner? 
- Ein Baby, das sein Haar mit einem  Kartoffelschäler kämmt.

Was ist rot und weiß und schreit?
- Ein  fertig geschältes Baby in einem Sack Salz.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Oktober 2013)

Warum mögen Kannibalen schwangere Mütter besonders gerne?


Spoiler



-Wegen der Kinderüberraschung und der Extraportion Milch




Steht ein Kannibale an einer Bushaltestelle. Kommt ein zweiter Kannibale mit einem Baguette daher. 
Fragt der erste "Du, warum hast du als Kannibale denn Brot dabei?"
Sagt der Zweite "Ach weisst du, mein Nachbar hat Lepra und ich geh dippen"



Was ist rot, violett und grün, isst Orangen und Melonen gleichzeitig und singt dabei im Handstand die österreichische Nationalhymne rückwärts?


Spoiler



-Keine Ahnung, aber auf RTL könnte der Typ verdammt reich werden...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Was ist schwarz und schaut aus dem Fenster?
-Ein Baby im Backofen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt ein Ballon zum Psychiater ?



Spoiler



Ich habe Platzangst


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Oktober 2013)

waren nicht auf der Seite 215 fiese Franzosen Witze ?

woher kennt ihr die ganzen WItze


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

Franzosenwitze? Immer!
Wie breit ist Frankreich? 72 Panzerstunden
Warum haben französische Komando-Marineschiffe jetzt Glasböden? Damit sie den Rest der Flotte im Auge behalten können.
Was lernt ein französischer Soldat bei der Grundausbildung als Erstes? In 12 Sprachen zu kapitulieren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2013)

Wer war der Gewinner der ersten Tour de France? Das 74.ste Panzerregiment!

Was steht über Hitlers Haustür?
Je größer der Jude, desto wärmer die Bude!

Was fährt Hitler fürn Auto?
Opel K Z mit Hackenkreuzschaltung und Vierfachvergaser!

Onkel Adolf, wo ist der Vergaser?
Den Gang runter, 4.te Tür rechts.


Was ist blau und mäht den Rasen?
Ich darf meinen N*ger anmalen wie ich will!

Nicht falsch verstehen ich hab nichts gegen Juden etc. Ich steh nur auf schwarzen Humor.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2013)

Warum essen Kannibalen so gerne Politiker? 

Viel Sitzfleisch und wenig Rückgrat!


----------



## Monsjo (26. Oktober 2013)

A world without woman would be pain in the ass.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2013)

> Wie breit ist Frankreich? 72 Panzerstunden


Aber nur wenn du nen Französischen Panzer vorwärts fährst.
Im 3. Rückwärtsgang schafft man es auch in knapp 27h.


----------



## nick9999 (27. Oktober 2013)

Warum ist der Eiffelturm so hoch?


Damit man die weiße Fahne bis nach Berlin sieht. 



Warum haben französische Panzer Rückspiegel?


Damit sie die Front auch mal sehen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Oktober 2013)

diese vorstellung, wie schrödinger im supermarkt steht und nicht weiß, ob er katzenfutter mitnehmen soll oder nicht...


----------



## Affliction (27. Oktober 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Fernbedienung an Zentralverriegelung:
> "AUFMACHEN!"...



Das ist ja wohl das geilste wat ich je gelesen hab!!!!
Voll geil!!!


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> diese vorstellung, wie schrödinger im supermarkt steht und nicht weiß, ob er katzenfutter mitnehmen soll oder nicht...


 
Beides.


----------



## hempsmoker (28. Oktober 2013)

Gestern hat mich meine Frau dabei erwischt wie ich mit unser Tochter sex hatte. Ich weiß nicht was sie mehr verstört hat, der Verkehr an sich, oder dass das Krankenhaus mir die Fehlgeburt überlassen hat. 

*duckundweg*


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Oktober 2013)

Immer wieder gerne genommen:

Im Supermarkt fallen zwei Tafeln Vollmilch-Nuss-Schokolade aus dem Regal.

Klagt die eine: "Boahr, ich glaub ich hab mir eine Rippe gebrochen"
Antwortet die Andere: "Hast du es gut! Ich bin voll auf meine Nüsse geflogen"



Und die Kammeraden mit den Franzosenwitzen sollten sich wirklich schämen! Ich wäre gerade fast gestorben vor lachen


----------



## nick9999 (28. Oktober 2013)

Heute in der Schule gehört:

Aus was bauen Polen Autos?

Aus Diebstahl


Wer hat Triathlon erfunden?

Die Polen. Zu Fuß zum Schwimmbad, dann schwimmen gehen und mit dem Farad wieder zurück.


----------



## Monsjo (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte einen Witz erzählen, aber ein Pole hat ihn mir geklaut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein Mann geht in eine Bar. Er ist Alkoholiker und zerstört seine Familie.

Klopf! Klopf!
-Komm rein!

Was ist rot und schmeckt nach blauer Farbe?
-Rote Farbe

Was ist grün und hat Räder?
-Gras, ich hab bei den Rädern gelogen.

Wie tötet man eine Blondine?
-Es gibt viele Wege, aber alle sind illegal.

Wie nennt man einen schwarzen, der ein Flugzeug fliegt?
-Pilot


----------



## okeanos7 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein Mann geht in eine Bar. Er ist Alkoholiker und zerstört seine Familie.
> 
> Klopf! Klopf!
> -Komm rein!
> ...



Den ersten und letzten check ich ned   ^^


----------



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> Den ersten und letzten check ich ned   ^^



Weil dich das persönlich betrifft?!?


----------



## mmayr (29. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was fieses? Bitte sehr:  Was ist das schlimme daran, ein kleines Kind zu überfahren? - Es hinterher wieder aus dem Profil zu kratzen  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Trampolin und einem Sack voll toter Babys? - Bevor man auf dem Trampolin rumspringt zieht man die Schuhe aus.  Was ist klein, braun und klopft an die  Scheibe? - Ein Baby im Backofen.  Was ist blau und müllt über den Boden? - Baby im  Plastik-Sack.  Was ist blau und orange und  liegt am Boden des Swimmingpools? - Kleinkind mit geplatzten Schwimmflügeln.  Was ist rot, sitzt vor einem Spiegel  und wird kleiner und kleiner? - Ein Baby, das sein Haar mit einem  Kartoffelschäler kämmt.  Was ist rot und weiß und schreit? - Ein  fertig geschältes Baby in einem Sack Salz.


Tut mir Leid, aber das ist nicht witzig.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Oktober 2013)

Solltest du nicht sagen, nur weil es für dich nicht witzig ist, kann es trotzdem für andere witzig sein. Ich fand alle ziemlich gut.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Oktober 2013)

Das ist wohl einfach so eine Sache die sich ändert, wenn man selbst Kinder hat. Ich hätte mir das auch nicht träumen lassen und gelte allgemein als eher wenig einfühlsam. Trotzdem kann ich sowas nicht mehr haben, seit ich selbst Kinder habe. Das ändert einen einfach so gravierend (unterbewusst), dass fasst man garnicht. Im ersten Moment als ich das mit dem Schäler gelesen hatte, wollte ich das mit dem Schreiber machen und dass, obwohl ich es ihm eigentlich nicht übel nehme und weiß, dass  es nur Spaß ist.  Ist einfach so.
-------------------------------------------------

Ein Einwohner aus Stockholm fährt zur Entenjagd aufs Land. Als er eine  Ente sieht, zielt er und schießt. Doch der Vogel fällt auf den Hof eines  Bauern, und der rückt die Beute nicht heraus. "Das ist mein Vogel",  besteht der Städter auf seinem Recht. Der Bauer schlägt vor, den Streit,  wie auf dem Land üblich, mit einem Tritt in den Unterleib beizulegen.  "Wer weniger schreit, kriegt den Vogel." Der Städter ist einverstanden.  Der Bauer holt aus und landet einen gewaltigen Tritt in den Weichteilen  des Mannes. Der bricht zusammen und bleibt 20 Minuten am Boden liegen.  Als er wieder aufstehen kann, keucht er: "Okay, jetzt bin ich dran."  "Nee", sagt der Bauer im Weggehen. "Hier, nehmen Sie die Ente."


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Oktober 2013)

Hahaha, nice 
Müsste man mal in echt machen


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist nicht witzig.


 Er wollte was fieses, er hat was fieses bekommen. 
Außerdem heißt es hier ja: "unlogische, dumme und lustige Witze" Der Content hier muss also nicht unbedingt witzig sein.

Ich finde die ehrlich gesagt auch nicht alle sooo witzig. (einige aber schon) 
Vor allem aber kann  man damit gut andere Menschen ärgern und wenn dann Moralapostel anfangen rumzuposteln  dann ist das meistens richtig witzig. (will hier niemanden als Moralapostel beleidigen)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Oktober 2013)

Wieviele Gänge hat ein französischer Panzer?
3 rückwärts, einen vorwärts für Paraden.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt ein Polizist, wenn 2 Audi zusammenkrachen?
-Det woa wohl der Herr der Ringe, ne du?

Was sagt ein Polizist, wenn 2 Benz zusammenkrachen?
-Da hat wohl wer Krieg der Sterne gespielt, ne?

Was sagt ein Polizist, wenn 2 Smart zusammenkrachen?
-Schon wieder ne Tupperware-Party...


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. Oktober 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist wohl einfach so eine Sache die sich ändert, wenn man selbst ein Kind hat. Ich hätte mir das auch nicht trämen lassen und gelte allgemein als eher wenig einfühlsam. Trotzdem kann ich sowas nicht mehr haben, seit ich selbst Kinder habe. Das ändert einen einfach so gravieren (unterbewusst), dass fasst man garnicht. Im ersten Moment als ich das mit dem Schäler gelesen hatte, wollte ich das mit dem Schreiber machen und dass, obwohl ich es ihm eigentlich nicht übel nehme und weiß, dass  es nur Spaß ist.  Ist einfach so bei manchen............



Das sehe ich ganz genau so... wenn man kinder hat sieht man solche ""witze"" etwas anders...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist Schwarz und hat acht Arme??? 

Keine ahnung aber es kann verdammt schnell Baumwolle pflücken...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. November 2013)

Liebe Damen, wenn man euch Frühstück ans Bett bringt, wär ein einfaches "Danke" schon schön. Ich kann das "Wie kommen Sie in meine Wohnung?" echt nicht mehr hören!


----------



## drebbin (5. November 2013)

Die letzten beiden waren geil


----------



## MiToKo (6. November 2013)

Ist noch λ?
Ne das φ ist noch ρ.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. November 2013)

Was?Wann? Wo? Hat hier jemand Half Life erwähnt?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Ist noch λ?
> Ne das φ ist noch ρ.


 
Der Gefällt mir. 

Für die Unwissenden:

Ist noch Lamm da (Lambda)?
Ne das Vieh (Phi) ist noch Roh (Rho).

In Klammern die Namen der Formelzeichen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. November 2013)

Wie viele Machos braucht man um die Glühbirne in der Küche zu wechseln?

Keinen, soll die Schla*pe doch im dunkeln kochen!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2013)

@MiToKo: Top Geek Witz!


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. November 2013)

Wie nennt man altes Koks? 



Spoiler



Schnee von gestern


----------



## debalz (15. November 2013)

Warum haben Frauen mehr Gehirnwindungen als Pferde?



damit sie beim Putzen nicht aus dem Eimer trinken


----------



## okeanos7 (15. November 2013)

warum haben frauen kleinere füße?

damit sie näher am spülbecken stehen können.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. November 2013)

Warum kommen Frauen so schwer aus der Küche heraus?  

Wegen der Herdanziehungskraft.


----------



## ACDSee (15. November 2013)

Was macht eine Frau auf einer Eisscholle?



Spoiler



Abtreiben.


----------



## pepelepew (18. November 2013)

ich hab letzte woche meinen job in der orangensaftfabrik verloren.... wegen konzentrationsschwäche.


----------



## Noctai (19. November 2013)

Ich breche mehr Kiefer als ein Holzfäller


----------



## nick9999 (21. November 2013)

Was bestellt ein Informatiker, wenn er 8 Bitburger haben will?
.
.
.
Ein Byte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. November 2013)

Kommt Obama zur Hellseherin und fragt:
- Sagen Sie mir bitte, wie wird die Zukunft Amerikas in 10 Jahren aussehen?
- In 10 Jahren werden die USA einen Krieg gegen Russland führen.
- Ach, das ist doch uninteressant. Und wie viel wird in 20 Jahren ein Hotdog in New York kosten? 
- 15 Rubel


----------



## T-Drive (4. Dezember 2013)

Ein Brite im Pariser Bahnhof am Fahrkartenschalter : two to Toulouse, please.

Der Franzose : tää täteräää


----------



## type_o (5. Dezember 2013)

Sex is wie Grillen, 
man sollte das Stück auch mal wenden!


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Klarostorix (5. Dezember 2013)

type_o schrieb:


> Sex is wie Grillen,
> man sollte das Stück auch mal wenden!


 
Geil


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mal was neues oder altes:

Jeder kennt das Lied : "Lebt den der alte Holzmichel noch"

*Original:*

"Lebt den der alte Holzmichel noch , Holzmichel noch, Holzmichel noch.
Lebt den der alte Holzmichel noch , Holzmiicheell noch.
Jaa er lebt noch , er lebt noch, er lebt noch 
Jaa er lebt noch , er lebt noch, stirbt nicht"

*Bitte mitsingen :*
*
Man verändere nur ein paar Vokale und ändere ein Wenig:*

"Liebt den der alte Holzmichel nicht , Holzmichel nicht, Holzmichel nicht.
Liebt den der alte Holzmichel nicht , Holzmiicheell nicht.
Joo er liebt nicht , er liebt nicht, er liebt nicht 
Joo er liebt nicht , er liebt nicht, stirbt nicht"




*Jetzt mal nur die Vokale:*

*Nur mit "a"*

"Labt dan dar alta Halzmachal nach , Halzmachal nach, Halzmachal nach.
Labt dan dar alta Halzmachal nach , Halzmaachaall nach.
Jaa ar labt nach , ar labt nach, ar labt nach 
Jaa ar labt nach , ar labt nach, starbt nacht"


*Nur mit "i"*

"Libt din dir ilti Hilzmichil nich , Hilzmichil nich, Hilzmichil nich.
Libt din dir ilti Hilzmichil nich , Hilzmiichiill nich.
Jii ir libt nich , ir libt nich, ir libt nich 
Jii ir libt nich , ir libt nich, stirbt nicht"

*Nur mit "e"*

"Lebt den der elte Helzmechel nech , Helzmechel nech, Helzmechel nech.
Lebt den der elte Helzmechel nech , Helzmeecheell nech.
Jee er lebt nech , er lebt nech, er lebt nech 
Jee er lebt nech , er lebt nech, sterbt necht"


*Nur mit "o"*

"Lobt don dor olto Holzmochol noch , Holzmochol noch, Holzmochol noch.
Lobt don dor olto Holzmochol noch , Holzmoochooll noch.
Joo or lobt noch , or lobt noch, or lobt noch 
Joo or lobt noch , or lobt noch, storbt nocht"


*Nur mit "u"*

"Lubt dun dur ultu Hulzmuchul nuch , Hulzmuchul nuch, Hulzmuchul nuch.
Lubt dun dur ultu Hulzmuchul nuch , Hulzmuuchuull nuch.
Juu ur lubt nuch , ur lubt nuch, ur lubt nuch 
Juu ur lubt nuch , ur lubt nuch, sturbt nucht"

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## IqpI (15. Dezember 2013)

Übrigens sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich musste erst mal ins Hotel fahren, um kräftig zu scheißen!
Auf dem Weg dorthin hatte ich schon einse Dauer-Gänsehaut.
Als ich dann endlich in meinem Zimmer war und meinen Porzellan-Thron bestiegen hatte, war die Kacke schon so stark verdichtet, dass man damit hätte Diamanten schleifen können.
Aber mein austrainierter Schließmuskel ließ mich ein weiteres Mal nicht im Stich und ist zu Höchstform aufgelaufen.

Das Abseilen der Verdauungsbombe hat so lange gedauert, dass ich zwischendurch mehrmals aufstehen musste, um meine Beine wieder mit frischem Blut zu versorgen.
Ein Hängetrauma ist Nonnenhockey dagegen!

Nach den ersten knüppelharten 20 cm wurde ich nicht nur mit einer cremigen Konsistenz, sondern auch mit einen kernigen Aroma belohnt.
Die entweichenden Gase haben nicht nur den Badspiegel beschlagen lassen.
Der Geruch wäre für einen untrainierten Kack-Athleten nicht auszuhalten gewesen.
Der Gestank war so bestialisch, dass sich die Lamellen von dem Abluftgebläse verbogen haben und der Lüftermotor weinend seinen Dienst quittierte.

Stichwort Weinen: Ich selbst saß voller Stolz über meinem Meisterwerk und hatte Tränen in den Augen.
Tränen der Rührung und der Anteilnahme.
Denn ich wusste, dass die Zeit mit meinem braunen Freund, der jetzt leblos unter mir in seinem feuchten Grab lag und der mir so unvergessliche Momente beschert hatte, bald zu einem Ende kommen musste.
Um diesen schmerzhaften Augenblick noch etwas hinauszuzögern beendete ich noch schnell drei weitere Level des Spiels auf meinem Huawei, das passenderweise „Fireball“ heißt und deshalb für derartige Events ideal geeignet ist.
Dadurch gab ich auch dem Kondenswasser, welches sich auf meinen Arschbacken gebildet hatte, Gelegenheit in Ruhe zu verdampfen.
Jetzt war die Zeit gekommen, den Papierkram zu erledigen.
Mit flinker Hand reinigte ich meinen Zimtstern und begrub meine anbetungswürdige Kreation unter einem Berg von kontaminiertem Papier.
Nun blieb nichts mehr zu tun, als Abschied zu nehmen.
Den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zögerte ich, den Spülknopf zu betätigen und damit das Todesurteil für meine ****-Anakonda zu vollstrecken.
Aber Besondere Umstände fordern besondere Maßnahmen.
Also drückte ich ab.
Für einen Augenblick schien es, als würde sich die Drei-Pfund-Einlage gegen ihr Schicksal aufbäumen und aus der Schüssel springen.
Doch die Sogwirkung war stärker als der Überlebenswille meiner Po-Python.
Im Strudel des nachströmenden Wassers rotierte mein Bolzen seiner Bestimmung entgegen und verschwand schweigend im Abfluß.
Ich hatte Haltung angenommen und stand salutierend vor dem Keramiksessel, während eine Träne über meine Wange glitt.

Leise murmelte ich: Adieu, kleiner Kamerad !


----------



## Silverfang (15. Dezember 2013)

Fliegt ein U-Boot durch die Wüste und prallt gegen eine Laterne.
Dabei fallen alle Räder ab. Jetzt die Frage: "Wieviel Eier hast du im Kühlschrank" 

(Antwort abwarten und egal was geantwortet wird) 

Mensch bist du doof, Joghurt hat doch keine Gräten


----------



## blautemple (15. Dezember 2013)

@igpl ******* Alter ich habe echt tränen in den Augen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2013)

@IqpI  Ich glaube du hast vielen aus dem Herz gesprochen


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Dezember 2013)

Wieviele amerikanische Polizisten braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

Gar keine. Sie verprügeln einfach den Raum weil der schwarz ist...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Dezember 2013)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Wieviele amerikanische Polizisten braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
> 
> Gar keine. Sie verprügeln einfach den Raum weil der schwarz ist...



=D Made My Day


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Dezember 2013)

Flachste Flachwitze:

Wieso dind Frauen besser in der Küche aufgehoben?
-Herdanziehungskraft

A: Was ist gelb und kann schießen?
B: Eine Banone.
A: Was ist pink und behindert?
B: Ein Flamongo
A: Und was ist grün, rechteckig und tut weh, wenn man es in die Fresse bekommt?
B: Keine Ahnung.
A: Ein Billiardtisch.

Kommt ein kleiner Junge zu *ehem. deutscher Diktator 1944*.
?: Wo sind meine Eltern?
H.: Oh, ich vergaß, ich vergaß.

A: Meine Frau ist eine Granate im Bett.
B: Die einen sagen so, die anderen so.

Bestellt ein Mann ein Bier in einer Bar.
Kellner: Der geht aufs Haus.
Der Mann verlässt die Bar und kommt kurze Zeit später wieder zum Kellner.
Mann: Stimmt doch gar nicht.


----------



## Festplatte (22. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kommt ein kleiner Junge zu *ehem. deutscher Diktator 1944*.
> ?: Wo sind meine Eltern?
> H.: Oh, ich vergaß, ich vergaß.



Ohhh, wie böse.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Dezember 2013)

Polen-Witze können mir gestohlen bleiben!
Blindenwitze will ich nicht sehen.
Taubenwitze will ich erst recht nicht hören.
Von Stummenwitze will ich gar nicht sprechen..
Judenwitze vergaß ich
Viagrawitze finde ich übertrieben hart
Bulemiewitze finde ich zum kotzen
Bei Afrikanerwitze sehe ich schwarz
Blondinenwitze sind mir zu dumm
Analphabetenwitze will ich nicht lesen
Griechenwitze werden immer billiger
Und von Drogenwitzen habe ich die Nase gestrichen voll.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Dezember 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> diese vorstellung, wie schrödinger im supermarkt steht und nicht weiß, ob er katzenfutter mitnehmen soll oder nicht...


 
Auch wenns schon echt lange her ist - als ich den Witz eben gelesen habe musste ich echt lachen.
Zum glück bin ich alleine im Büro - geil


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> diese vorstellung, wie schrödinger im supermarkt steht und nicht weiß, ob er katzenfutter mitnehmen soll oder nicht...


 Beides natürlich.


@OT:
Wo hat sich Brigitte vor der Bombe versteckt?


Spoiler



Überall im Umkreis von 50 Metern.




Treffen sich zwei Elektriker, sagt der eine: "Heute wird's spannend"



Kind: Papa, kannst du mir die Logik der Frauen erklären?
Vater: Geh auf dein Zimmer, du hast Hausarrest!
Kind: Aber Papa, warum denn?
Vater: Wurstsalat!


φ ist in der Regel um ein h grösser als π.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Dezember 2013)

A: Kann man mit einem Tampon schreiben?
B: In der Regel schon.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Dezember 2013)

In der regel läuft's


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Nationalsoziaisten in der Besprechung:

(Ich bin kein Rassist, oder ähnliches!)

Hotler*: Was machen wir mit den Jedun*?
Mengole*: Ich kümmere mich um sie.
Hotler*: Nein, nein, sonst SS-kaliert das ganze. 
Mengole*: Ein paar wurden schon erhängt.
Hotler*: Wehrmacht denn sowas? 
(* = umgeschrieben/verändert)


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2013)

Kommt ein Kerl in einen Laden und fragt: Was ist denn das? Antwortet der Verkäufer: Das sind Wassermelonen. Davon hätte ich gern 10 Stück, aber einzeln verpackt. Geht der Kunde weiter :Was ist denn das?  Das sind Orangen. Davon hätte ich gern 25 Stück, aber einzeln verpackt. Geht der Kunde weiter :Was ist denn dass? Das ist Mohn, aber der steht nicht zum Verkauf du Idiot!


----------



## Hartz4former (28. Dezember 2013)

Wie viel Juden passen in einen Eimer?

3Löffel Asche.


----------



## maxmueller92 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte der geht so: Wie viele Juden passen in ein Auto?
4 auf die Sitze, 20 in Aschenbecher.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2013)

Frau: Rauchst du?
 Mann: Ja, ich rauche.
 Frau: Wie viele Packungen am Tag?
 Mann: 3 Packungen.
 Frau: Wie viel € pro Packung?
 Mann: 5.00€ pro Packung.
 Frau: Und wie lange rauchst du schon?
 Mann: Seit 15 Jahren
 Frau: Also kostet eine Schachtel Zigaretten 5.00€ und du rauchst 3  Packungen pro Tag, was dann 450€ pro Monat und 5400€ im Jahr entspricht?
 Mann: Richtig.
 Frau: Wenn es 5.400€ im Jahr macht und du seit 15 Jahren rauchst ergibt das dann 81.000€!
 Mann: Korrekt.
 Frau: Wusstest du, dass du mit dem Geld das du seit 15 Jahren für Zigaretten ausgegeben hast einen Ferrari kaufen könntest?
 Mann: Mh. Rauchst du?
 Frau: Nein.
 Mann: Wo ist dann dein verdammter Ferrari?


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mann: Wo ist dann dein verdammter Ferrari?


Frau: Steht im begehbaren Schuhschrank.


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Frau: Rauchst du?
> Mann: Ja, ich rauche.
> Frau: Wie viele Packungen am Tag?
> Mann: 3 Packungen.
> ...


 
Haha, nice


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Was ist ein keks unter einem Baum? 

Schattiges Plätzchen 

der hat zwar so nen bart aber naja


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2014)

Auf einem Bauernhof leben ein Pferd und ein Hase.
 Die beiden sind dicke Freunde.
 Eines Tages machen die beiden einen
 Spaziergang im nahen Moor.
 Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum
 Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht mehr
 alleine befreien.
 Der Hase will seinen Freund natürlich retten, ist aber
 selbst viel zu schwach dazu.
 Also rennt der Hase zurück
 zum Bauernhof, um den Bauern zu holen,
 kann ihn aber nicht
 finden, da dieser mit dem Traktor auf dem Feld ist.

 In seiner Not klaut der Hase die Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des Bauern, einen 5er-BMW.
 Der Hase fährt mit dem 5er-BMW
 ins Moor, parkt neben dem Sumpfloch, in dem
 das Pferd steckt,
 befestigt am Auto das Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende dem Pferd um den Hals.
 So wird das Pferd gerettet und es
 verspricht dem Hasen, sich bei passender
 Gelegenheit zu revanchieren.

 Bald darauf plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe
 Wasserpfütze und kommt nicht mehr
 von alleine heraus.
 In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd, um ihm zu helfen.
 Das Pferd möchte nun auch den 5-er-BMW holen, um den Hasen zu retten.
 Leider ist das Pferd viel zu groß und schafft es nicht, in
 das Auto einzusteigen.

 Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee.

 Es geht zurück zur Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach
 darüber und fährt seine
 ganze Männlichkeit aus,
 bis sich der Hase daran festhalten kann.
 So zieht das Pferd den Hasen aus
 dem Wasser.
 Und die Moral von der Geschichte:
 Wenn man ein ordentliches Ding hat, braucht man keinen 5-er-BMW,
 um einen Hasen an Land zu ziehen....


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Januar 2014)

Why does the chicken cross the road?



Spoiler



potato




http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Uranus_1f1d55_2101553.jpg


EDIT: Warum kann ich das nicht als Bild einbinden?


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

höhö


----------



## nyso (5. Januar 2014)

Da wird so lange gefahren bis das Auto schrott ist


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

Oder etwas mehr verrutscht ist.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Januar 2014)

Passwort : (p)enis_

Fehler Ihr Passwort ist zu lang


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2014)

http://cdn.funnie.st/wp-content/upl...without-having-a-WTF-moment_1360683092591.jpg


----------



## type_o (6. Januar 2014)

Treffen sich der kleine Ohrenschmalz, die kleine Karries und der kleine Scheidenpilz.
Klein Ohrenschmalz: 'zu mir kommt immer so ein Wattebausch und will mich holen. Da versteck ich mich hinter dem Amboß und er kriegt mich nicht.' 
Klein Karries: 'Ha bei mir kommt jeden Tag so ein Borstentier. Einfach in eine Zahnlücke und ich kann bleiben.' 
Darauf der kleine Pilz: ' Bei mir kommt sehr oft so ein Klatzkopf rein. Der weiß aber nicht ob er rein oder raus soll und das macht der solange, bis er mir die ganze Bude vollkotzt!' 
Da springt klein Karries auf und sagt: 'Den Sche.ßkerl kenn ich auch!'


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Januar 2014)

type_o schrieb:


> Treffen sich der kleine Ohrenschmalz, die kleine Karries und der kleine Scheidenpilz.
> Klein Ohrenschmalz: 'zu mir kommt immer so ein Wattebausch und will mich holen. Da versteck ich mich hinter dem Amboß und er kriegt mich nicht.'
> Klein Karries: 'Ha bei mir kommt jeden Tag so ein Borstentier. Einfach in eine Zahnlücke und ich kann bleiben.'
> Darauf der kleine Pilz: ' Bei mir kommt sehr oft so ein Klatzkopf rein. Der weiß aber nicht ob er rein oder raus soll und das macht der solange, bis er mir die ganze Bude vollkotzt!'
> Da springt klein Karries auf und sagt: 'Den Sche.ßkerl kenn ich auch!'


 
 Das beste, was ich seit langem gelesen habe


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Januar 2014)

type_o schrieb:


> Treffen sich der kleine Ohrenschmalz, die kleine Karries und der kleine Scheidenpilz.
> Klein Ohrenschmalz: 'zu mir kommt immer so ein Wattebausch und will mich holen. Da versteck ich mich hinter dem Amboß und er kriegt mich nicht.'
> Klein Karries: 'Ha bei mir kommt jeden Tag so ein Borstentier. Einfach in eine Zahnlücke und ich kann bleiben.'
> Darauf der kleine Pilz: ' Bei mir kommt sehr oft so ein Klatzkopf rein. Der weiß aber nicht ob er rein oder raus soll und das macht der solange, bis er mir die ganze Bude vollkotzt!'
> Da springt klein Karries auf und sagt: 'Den Sche.ßkerl kenn ich auch!'


 
Sehr geil


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2014)

was ist blau und steht am straßenrand?

eine Frostituierte


----------



## Vadirus (10. Januar 2014)

Sagt ne Kuh "Muh", sagt die andere "Wollt ich auch grad sagen".


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

Definition eines Nokia 3310:

Technisch auf dem neuesten Stand, mit diesem Gerät kann man problemlos SMS schreiben und telefonieren.

Als  ob das nicht genug wäre, kann das Nokia 3310 dank des starken Akkus und  zwei passenden Löchern am unteren Rand auch als mobile Steckdose  genutzt werden.
Ein Navigationssystem, Snake in Full HD, FIFA 13 und natürlich auch ein Nacktscanner sind vorinstalliert.
In  Verbindung mit Beats Kopfhörern klingen die polyphonen Klingeltöne, als  würde Mozart höchstpersönlich im selben Raum komponieren.

Das  anmutige und elegante Backsteindesign veredelt dieses Gerät, das durch  seine 15 quadrialcore Prozessoren in der Lage ist, dank  Panoramabildschirm, bei Google Earth die ganze Erde gleichzeitig  anzuzeigen und zeitgleich alle Bundesligaspiele auf einem zweiten sich  auf der Rückseite befindlichem Bildschirm.

Dank seines geschmeidigen Gewichts von 12kg kann es als Türstopper oder Boxsackgewicht genutzt werden.

Doch  es sei Vorsicht geboten, zwar kann ein starker Vibrationsalarm helfen,  etwas Wichtiges nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen, birgt aber  auch gefahren, wenn das Gerät sich versehentlich in der Hosentasche  befindet. So geschah es letzen Sommer, dass ich mir bei einem Anruf  einen glatten Bruch im Oberschenkelknochen zuzog. Selbst Schuld, aber  bekanntlich lernt man nur aus Fehlern.

Da die Vorteile klar auf der Hand liegen und deutlich überwiegen, kann ich das Handy nur empfehlen.


----------



## kine (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Redet ein Blinder mit einem taubstummen ... 

ein Elefant sitzt auf einem Baum wie kommt er wieder runter? ... er setzt sich auf ein blaut und watet auf den Herbst

steht ein Manta vor der uni

was fehlt bei allen drei ..... DER WITZ
.


----------



## Niza (17. Januar 2014)

Kommt ein betrunkener Mann in die Bar,

und sagt: "2 Bier!"

Darauf der Ober : Warum den 2 ?"

Darauf der Mann " Damit ich 1 Kriege"

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## marvinj (17. Januar 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Sehr geil


 Find ich auch


----------



## STRiKEtech (17. Januar 2014)

Treffen sich 2 Bäume, fällt einer um.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger, beide tot.


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

Frag ich so einen Arzt:'' Hatten Sie schon mal 6 mit einer Patientin?'' 
Da schaut er mich empört an und klatscht mir eine! 
Tja, keinen Humor diese Gerichtsmediziner!!!


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Alle schaun aufs brennende Haus, nur der Klaus, der guckt raus.


----------



## clown44 (18. Januar 2014)

Sitzen sich ein Stotterer und ein Glatzkopf im Zug gegenüber. Will der Stotternde frech werden: „S-sag m-m-mal, w-w-w-was k-k-k-kost-t-t-et bei d-d-dir d-d-der Fris-s-s-seur?“ Antwortet der Glatzköpfige: „Nicht so viel wie bei dir ein Ortsgespräch . . . .“

----

Auf St. Pauli wurde ein Sarg gefunden. Man hat versucht, ihn zu öffnen. Ging nicht. Es war ein Zuhälter drin.

----

Ein Autofahrer wird von der Polizei angehalten. Der Polizist sagt: „Guten Tag, ich habe Sie gerade mit 170 km/h gemessen, obwohl nur 120 erlaubt sind!“ Der Fahrer erwidert: „Herr Wachtmeister, das kann gar nicht sein, ich hatte den Tempomaten die ganze Zeit auf 120 km/h eingestellt. Vielleicht muss Ihr Radargerät neu kalibriert werden!?“ Die Frau auf dem Beifahrersitz blickt von ihrer Zeitung auf und sagt: „Schatz, wie soll das denn gehen? Unser Auto hat doch gar keinen Tempomaten.“ Der Polizist schreibt den Strafzettel, der Mann blickt zu seiner Frau und murmelt: „Kannst du nicht einmal deinen Mund halten?“ Sie blickt ihn nur vorwurfsvoll an und meint: „Du solltest dankbar sein, dass dein Radarwarner dich wenigstens ein bisschen runtergebremst hat, bevor du gemessen wurdest!“ Der Polizist schreibt den zweiten Strafzettel wegen Besitz eines nicht erlaubten Radarwarngeräts. Als er dem Fahrer die beiden Strafzettel in die Hand drückt, bemerkt er noch: „Ach, und ich sehe gerade, dass Sie auch nicht angeschnallt sind. Das macht dann noch mal 40 Euro Bußgeld!“ Der Fahrer entschuldigt sich: „Herr Wachtmeister, ich habe mich, nachdem Sie mich angehalten haben, abgeschnallt, um meinen Führerschein aus der Gesäßtasche zu holen.“ Schon wieder unterbricht ihn die Frau und sagt: „Schatz, lüg doch den Polizisten nicht immer an, du bist beim Fahren nie angeschnallt!“ Während der Polizist das dritte Knöllchen schreibt, brüllt der Fahrer seine Frau an: „Herrgott, halt endlich deine Klappe!“ Der Polizist schaut die Frau an und fragt: „Redet Ihr Mann immer so mit Ihnen?“ Die Frau lächelt nur und sagt: „Nein, nur wenn er so richtig viel getrunken hat.“


----------



## Niza (18. Januar 2014)

Wird ein Auto an der Grenze angehalten.

Der Polizist : "Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere bitte"
Darauf die Frau vom Beifahrersitz :"Mensch, Den Führerschein bist de doch schon seit 6 Monaten los"
Darauf die Oma vom Rücksitz :" Ich habs doch gewusst , mit der geklauten karre komm wir net weit"
Darauf eine Stimme aus dem Kofferraum : "Sind wir schon da?"


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## guna7 (19. Januar 2014)

Er: "Magst du Süßes?"
Sie: "Ja, mag ich."
Er: "Dann bla* mir einen, ich hab Zucker."


----------



## Roundy (21. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Die 15 jährige Tochter gesteht ihrer mutter, dass sie mit ihrer Periode bereits das zweite mal überfällig ist.
> Die besorgte Mutter macht sich natürlich sofort auf zur Apotheke um einen Schwangerschaftstest zu kaufen,
> welcher dann auch prompt positiv ausfällt.
> "Wer war dieses...!!" wll die Mutter wissen. "Dein Vater wird ausrasten!"
> ...


Nice... einfach nice


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nice... einfach nice


 Da fällt mir beim ersten auf:

Er kommt mim Ferrari, also >18, sie ist 15. 
Das schreit ja gerade zu nach Erpressung.


----------



## Roundy (21. Januar 2014)

Naja der erste war ja gut... Aber der zweite ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## okeanos7 (21. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=712131"/>



Hehe


----------



## marvinj (22. Januar 2014)

clown44 schrieb:


> Auf St. Pauli wurde ein Sarg gefunden. Man hat versucht, ihn zu öffnen. Ging nicht. Es war ein Zuhälter drin.



HAHAHAHAHA   



clown44 schrieb:


> Ein Autofahrer wird von der Polizei angehalten. Der Polizist sagt: „Guten Tag, ich habe Sie gerade mit 170 km/h gemessen, obwohl nur 120 erlaubt sind!“ Der Fahrer erwidert: „Herr Wachtmeister, das kann gar nicht sein, ich hatte den Tempomaten die ganze Zeit auf 120 km/h eingestellt. Vielleicht muss Ihr Radargerät neu kalibriert werden!?“ Die Frau auf dem Beifahrersitz blickt von ihrer Zeitung auf und sagt: „Schatz, wie soll das denn gehen? Unser Auto hat doch gar keinen Tempomaten.“ Der Polizist schreibt den Strafzettel, der Mann blickt zu seiner Frau und murmelt: „Kannst du nicht einmal deinen Mund halten?“ Sie blickt ihn nur vorwurfsvoll an und meint: „Du solltest dankbar sein, dass dein Radarwarner dich wenigstens ein bisschen runtergebremst hat, bevor du gemessen wurdest!“ Der Polizist schreibt den zweiten Strafzettel wegen Besitz eines nicht erlaubten Radarwarngeräts. Als er dem Fahrer die beiden Strafzettel in die Hand drückt, bemerkt er noch: „Ach, und ich sehe gerade, dass Sie auch nicht angeschnallt sind. Das macht dann noch mal 40 Euro Bußgeld!“ Der Fahrer entschuldigt sich: „Herr Wachtmeister, ich habe mich, nachdem Sie mich angehalten haben, abgeschnallt, um meinen Führerschein aus der Gesäßtasche zu holen.“ Schon wieder unterbricht ihn die Frau und sagt: „Schatz, lüg doch den Polizisten nicht immer an, du bist beim Fahren nie angeschnallt!“ Während der Polizist das dritte Knöllchen schreibt, brüllt der Fahrer seine Frau an: „Herrgott, halt endlich deine Klappe!“ Der Polizist schaut die Frau an und fragt: „Redet Ihr Mann immer so mit Ihnen?“ Die Frau lächelt nur und sagt: „Nein, nur wenn er so richtig viel getrunken hat.“



Die Frau wäre jetzt nichtmehr meine Frau


----------



## marvinj (22. Januar 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nice... einfach nice


 AWESOME


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

Hier noch nen richtig trockenen: Treffen sich 2 kommt einer nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Hier noch nen richtig trockenen: Treffen sich 2 kommt einer nicht.


 
Treffen sich zwei, beide tot


----------



## Abufaso (23. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei, beide tot



Ich kenn den so: Treffen sich zwei Jäger, beide tot.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich kenn den so: Treffen sich zwei Jäger, beide tot.


 
Werbung eines Schützenvereins:

Lernen Sie schießen. Treffen sie neue Freunde!


----------



## Abufaso (23. Januar 2014)

Machen Sie Urlaub in Polen, Ihr Auto ist schon da 

Oder Urlaub in Griechenland, ihr Geld ist schon da.


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

In einer lauschigen Sommernacht seufzt Sie: “Hör mal Schatz, die Grillen.”
Er: “Ich rieche nichts!”


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Januar 2014)

Warum sind in Polen die Kreisverkehre so groß? 

Damit man auch mit Lenkradschloss rumkommt.


----------



## Krankenbruder86 (23. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das beste, was ich seit langem gelesen habe



Das ist der beste den ich je gehört habe... Geil


----------



## IqpI (23. Januar 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nice... einfach nice



Der 2. Ist geil


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Januar 2014)

Der FX 8320 ist besser als der Xeon 1230v3.


Spoiler



Unlogische und dumme Witze...


----------



## andy91xx (24. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der FX 8320 ist besser als der Xeon 1230v3. * SPOILER *



mhhh......Grün.


----------



## nick9999 (24. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der FX 8320 ist besser als der Xeon 1230v3.
> * SPOILER *



Und Combat Power sind super Netzteile, besonders für Multi GPU.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2014)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Und Combat Power sind super Netzteile, besonders für Multi GPU.


 Klar, beim Einschalten des PCs knallts und rauchts wie bei einem echten Feuergefecht.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. Januar 2014)

Die Tastatur steht still und einsam da, weil der Vater in der Mother board


----------



## clown44 (25. Januar 2014)

Ein Busfahrer und ein Pfarrer kommen in den Himmel. Petrus lässt den Busfahrer eintreten, der Pfarrer muss draußen warten. „Wieso wird der Fahrer bevorzugt?“, fragt der Pfarrer. Petrus erklärt: „Bei deinen Predigten haben die Leute geschlafen, aber bei seinen Fahrten haben alle im Bus gebetet.“,


Kommen zwei Liliputaner in die Bar und sagen: „Zwei Halbe!“ Antwortet der Wirt: „Das sehe ich. Was wollt ihr trinken?“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2014)

Letzte Woche sind meine Frau und ich ins Bett gegangen. Wir fingen an,  uns unter der Decke anzufassen, zu streicheln, zu küssen… Ich war sehr  heiß und ich dachte das es auf  Gegenseitigkeit beruht, da die ganze Sache eindeutig sexuell orientiert  war. Aber genau in dem Moment sagte sie mir: “Hör zu, ich hab jetzt  keine Lust Liebe zu machen, ich hab nur Lust, dass du mich fest in deine  Arme nimmst.”  Ich antwortete: “WAAAAS?”  Sie sagte mir dann die Zauberworte: “Du kannst einfach nicht mit den  emotionellen Bedürfnissen einer Frau umgehen”. Am Ende habe ich  kapituliert und resigniert. Ich hatte in dieser Nacht keinen Sex und so  bin ich eingeschlafen.  Am nächsten Tag gingen meine Frau und ich in einem Einkaufszentrum  bummeln. Dort probierte sie 3 schöne aber sehr teure Kleider an. Da sie  sich nicht entscheiden konnte, sagte ich ihr, sie soll alle 3 nehmen.  Sie konnte ihren eigenen Ohren nicht trauen und sagte, dass sie aufgrund  der neuen Kleider natürlich auch neue Schuhe brauchen würde. Ich  stimmte zu! Danach sind wir an einem Juwelierstand vorbei gekommen. Ich  spendierte ihr eine Diamantenkette. Wenn Ihr sie gesehen hättet - sie  war total begeistert! Sie glaubte wahrscheinlich, ich wäre verrückt  geworden...  In diesem Moment sagte sie mit ihrem schönsten Lächeln: “Komm, gehen wir  zur Kasse, bezahlen!”  "Nein Schatz", sagte ich, "ich glaub, ich habe jetzt keine Lust, die  ganzen Sachen zu bezahlen.”  Ihr Gesicht wurde kreidebleich, und noch mehr, als ich weiter sagte:  ”Ich hab jetzt nur Lust, dass du mich umarmst...”   Als sie vor Wut platzte, kam natürlich das letzte Meisterstück: ”Du  kannst mit den finanziellen Bedürfnissen eines Mannes einfach nicht  umgehen... also wirklich, mein Schatz!”  Ich glaube, ich werde bis 2050 keinen Sex mehr haben - aber das war es  wert!


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Januar 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> ”Du  kannst mit den finanziellen Bedürfnissen eines Mannes einfach nicht  umgehen... also wirklich, mein Schatz!”  Ich glaube, ich werde bis 2050 keinen Sex mehr haben - aber das war es  wert!





Sowas in der Richtung hab ich auch mal gemacht (in etwas anderem Umfeld) und mir hat's ne Schelle eingebracht.


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Januar 2014)

@Matrix: Wohaaa der ist heftig, aber geil!


----------



## Lexx (30. Januar 2014)

Hartzlich Willkommen.

Deutsches Fleisch auf ZDFneo.

Ich brech ab vor lachen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Januar 2014)

> Drei Lehrer beim Kartenspielen
> Ein Gymnasiallehrer, ein Hauptschullehrer, ein Sonderschullehrer.
> 
> Während ihres Spiels vernichten sie unzählige Flaschen Bier. Auf einmal  fällt ihnen auf, dass die Biervorräte langsam dem Ende zu gehen.
> ...


----------



## ACDSee (31. Januar 2014)

Rotkäppchen geht durch den Wald und trifft hinter einem Gebüsch den  bösen Wolf. 
Rotkäppchen fragt: "Du Wolf, warum hast du denn so große  Augen?" 
Darauf der Wolf: "Nicht mal in Ruhe scheißen kann man hier."


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte gerade einen Witz über Russland machen, aber jemand Stalingrad -.-

Ich  hab neulich nen besoffenen Russen aufgeholfen! 
Dann wusste ich nicht  was ich mit ihm machen sollte, da hab ich mir gedacht ich  Lenin einfach irgendwo an


----------



## clown44 (1. Februar 2014)

Wie viele russische Präsidenten braucht man, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln?
Man weiß es nicht: Russische Präsidenten halten nicht so lange wie Glühlampen.


Die Post und Telekom haben beschlossen, wieder zusammenzuarbeiten.
Name des neuen Unternehmens: Kompost.


----------



## ich111 (1. Februar 2014)

Der Tankstellenverband hat beschlossen ein -isten hinten dran zu hängen: Aralisten, Shellisten... nur BP ist nicht einverstanden


----------



## MasterofScinence-not (3. Februar 2014)

Kein Witz aber dennoch amüsant..

Man tausche die Marke Ford durch **** und hänge die jeweilige Modellbezeichnung hinten an

Bsp.: A~*l Focus

MfG MoS-not


----------



## nick9999 (3. Februar 2014)

Beine hoch der Witz kommt flach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Februar 2014)

Was ist Schwart-Gelb und schmeckt gut zu Pommes?



Spoiler



Die Biene Mayo!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2014)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer Kartoffel und einem belgischen Kind?


Spoiler



die Kartoffel ist erst unter der Erde und dann im Keller, während es bei dem Kind genau andersherum ist.



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Ösis?


Spoiler



Deutsche gehen nur zum lachen in den Keller.



edit:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Akne und einem Priester?


Spoiler



Akne kommt nicht in das Gesicht eines Zehnjährigen.


----------



## PMueller1 (9. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## cupnb (11. Februar 2014)

Was ist Gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?


Ein Bagger.
Warum kann er das nicht?


Weil er nur einen Arm hat.
Was macht man dagegen?


Man baut Baggerseen


----------



## ACDSee (11. Februar 2014)

Er liegt im Krankenhaus, seine Freundin sitzt neben ihm.

Er: "Damals, als mich meine Eltern rausgeworfen haben, warst du für mich da. Auch als  ich meinen Job verlor und das Haus niedergebrannt ist, warst du  an meiner Seite. Als ich dann alkohol- und drogenabhängig wurde hast du mich  wieder aufgebaut. Und auch jetzt, nach meinem dritten Schlaganfall bist du immer noch bei mir. Weißt du, was ich glaube?"

Sie (den Tränen nah, mit zittriger Stimme): "Was denn, Liebling?"

Er: "ich glaub, du ******** bringst mir Pech!"


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer Kartoffel und einem belgischen Kind? * SPOILER *  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Ösis? * SPOILER *  edit: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Akne und einem Priester? * SPOILER *



Sehr sehr hart


----------



## ACDSee (11. Februar 2014)

Drei Schwangere beim stricken.

A: "Ich nehme jetzt ganz viele Vitamin C-Tabletten, das ist gut für mein Kind."
B: "Ich esse ganz viele Karotten, das ist gut für mein Kind."
C: "Ich schlucke Contergan, ich kann nämlich keine Ärmel stricken."


Tja... da Conter-gan-ix für.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2014)

Was ist grün und blau und hat keine Lust auf Sex?


Spoiler



Die neue im Frauenhaus. 




PS: https://ngb.to/threads/1433-schwarzer-humor


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Warum ist Müller Milchreis nicht für Afrika geeignet?



Spoiler



Hilft nur gegen den kleinen Hunger.




Was haben Essen und schwarzer Humor gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Hat nicht jeder 



Edit: Wie mache ich den die "Spoiler"?


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Edit: Wie mache ich den die "Spoiler"?



[ spoiler ]Antwort[ /spoiler ]
einfach die Leerzeichen entfernen

edit:
Wie sucht ein Belgier seine Kinder?


Spoiler



Mit dem Bagger!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Das auch nice



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banane5 (12. Februar 2014)

Bitte hört auf mit den spoilern, so kann man die Witze aufm Handy gar nicht lesen :/


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Banane5 schrieb:


> Bitte hört auf mit den spoilern, so kann man die Witze aufm Handy gar nicht lesen :/



Hä? Aber gut, hier nochmal der letzte Post ohne Spoiler:


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2014)

Was heißt hier "hä?" ? 
Die PCGHX-app kann das nicht. Da steht dann nur spoiler und sonst geht nichts.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2014)

Banane5 schrieb:


> Bitte hört auf mit den spoilern, so kann man die Witze aufm Handy gar nicht lesen :/


 ok... 


Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer Kartoffel und einem belgischen Kind?

A: die Kartoffel ist erst unter der Erde und dann im Keller, während es bei  dem Kind genau andersherum ist.                         


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Ösis?

A: Deutsche gehen nur zum lachen in den Keller. 


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Akne und einem Priester?

A: Akne kommt nicht in das Gesicht eines Zehnjährigen. 


Was ist grün und blau und hat keine Lust auf Sex?
A: Die neue im Frauenhaus. 


Wie sucht ein Belgier seine Kinder?

A: Mit dem Bagger!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "hä?" ?
> Die PCGHX-app kann das nicht. Da steht dann nur spoiler und sonst geht nichts.



Tschuldige, wusste nicht das das bei euch nicht geht. Immer sachte 

So sieht es auf iOS aus:


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "hä?" ?
> Die PCGHX-app kann das nicht. Da steht dann nur spoiler und sonst geht nichts.


 Tapatalk


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "hä?" ?
> Die PCGHX-app kann das nicht. Da steht dann nur spoiler und sonst geht nichts.



Die hat seit der Tapatalk Free Version auch keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.


----------



## Banane5 (12. Februar 2014)

Jap spoiler kann man bei Android leider nicht anschauen. 
Aber danke fürs erneute Posten der Witze, schwarzer humor


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Februar 2014)

Achtung Füsse hoch der Witz kommt flach:

Geht ein Zuhälter in den Baumarkt und sagt : Duschlampe


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2014)

Wie nennt man abgetriebene Kinder noch?

Entfernte Verwandte! 


Was bekommt man, wenn man eine Blondine mit einem Husky kreuzt?

Entweder ein totalen blöden Hund, oder ne winterfeste Nutte!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Februar 2014)

Was ist blau, zittert und steht an der Strasse ?

Eine Frostituierte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2014)

Warum müssen die armen Studenten um 7 Uhr aufstehen?


Um 8 machen die Geschäfte zu!


----------



## Festplatte (15. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "hä?" ?
> Die PCGHX-app kann das nicht. Da steht dann nur spoiler und sonst geht nichts.



Einmal auf den Post tippen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Februar 2014)

Witz des Tages = Ich Zock Titanfall Beta


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Februar 2014)

Was steht auf dem Grab einer Putzfrau?


Die kehrt nie wieder!


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

zu fuß isses weiter als über den berg


----------



## N00bler (17. Februar 2014)

Kommt schon, ein Flachwitz geht noch.
Kommt en Ball um die Ecke und kippt um.


----------



## nick9999 (17. Februar 2014)

Fährt ein Bus um die Ecke. Was fehlt?



Der Witz.


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2014)

Moin moin,

ich hab mich hier ja die letzten Tage und Wochen schon ordentlich weggeschmissen vor Lachen, sind teils echt Hammer Witze dabei 

Heute Morgen hab ich bei uns in der Tageszeitung keinen richtigen Witz, aber eine Geschichte aus dem wahren Leben gelesen und mich wieder weggeschmissen, hoffe ihr findet die auch so lustig:

"Marie will kuscheln

Die Kita-Kinder basteln emsig, nur Marie muss zwischendurch mal kuscheln. Dann klettert sie auf den Schoß der recht vollbusigen Erzieherin Sonja. Als die mit einer dicken Erkältung fehlt, übernimmt die gertenschlanke Kathi aus der Igelgruppe ihre Vertretung. Marie möchte natürlich nicht auf ihre Kuscheleinheiten verzichten. Doch so sehr sie sich auf Kathis Schoß wendet, das Gefühlt des molligen Beieinanders will sich nicht einstellen. Da setzt sich die Vierjährige kerzengerade auf und fragt: "Hast du keine Brust?" - "Aber natürlich, die hat doch jede erwachsene Frau." Daraufhin Marie erwartungsvoll: "Kannst du die morgen mal mitbringen?" 

 Manchmal ist es doch echt herrlich, wenn die Kinder so gerade heraus ehrlich sind!

MfG


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Februar 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab mich hier ja die letzten Tage und Wochen schon ordentlich weggeschmissen vor Lachen, sind teils echt Hammer Witze dabei
> 
> ...



This!  Was ist das denn für ne Tageszeitung? Die bei uns würde sowas nicht mal Drucken ^^


----------



## type_o (17. Februar 2014)

@ killer89:  
Kindermund hat eben Gold im Mund!


----------



## RubySoho (17. Februar 2014)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm das sie über das Wlan-Kabel stolpert......


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> This!  Was ist das denn für ne Tageszeitung? Die bei uns würde sowas nicht mal Drucken ^^


 


type_o schrieb:


> @ killer89:
> Kindermund hat eben Gold im Mund!


 Danke!

Das war auf der linken Seite ein Kommentar. Ich weiß gar nicht, was die für ne Auflage hat. Ist die Rotenburger Kreiszeitung - komme aus dem Kreis ROW ^^

Auch n lustiger Spruch auf dem Rücken eines Motorradfahrers:

"Wenn Sie das lesen können, dann hab ich meine Alte verloren" 

MfG


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Das auch nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Autsch, der ist ja mindestens so böse wie das ehemalige Wahlplakat der NPD mit der Aufschrift "Gas geben!" vor dem Haus der Wannseekonferenz, wo die Endlösung der Judenfrage beschlossen wurde.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Februar 2014)

Hitlers Lieblingslied? Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß!  (von Nena)

Schumis Lieblingsband? Rammstein! 

Man hat Chernobyl ein Lied als Hymne gewidmet: Radioactive, Radioactive! (von Imagine Dragons)


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hitlers Lieblingslied? Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß!  (von Nena)


Ist von Markus, nicht von Nena.


Schwimmen macht schlank. Was mach Wale falsch?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2014)

von Markus und Nena


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> von Markus und Nena


 
Nö nur der Film, das Lied hat Markus und eine Andrea gesungen und nicht Nena 

BTW die "Hymne" für Chernobyl ist die neuauflage von Kraftwerk - Radioaktivität, dort wird in der tat nämlich auch Chernobyl erwähnt *klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. Februar 2014)

Die Polizei jagt einen Raser mit 120 Sachen durch die Stadt. Es geht querfeldein.

Nach 2 Stunden haben die Polizisten den Raser endlich gestellt.
Einer der Polizisten geht zu dem Fahrzeug und sagt:

"Mann, das war eine Verfolgungsjagd erster Klasse. Wenn Du jetzt noch eine gute Ausrede hast, lass ich Dich Straffrei laufen."

Da entgegnet der Mann: "Weißt Du, meine Freundin ist gestern mit einem Polizisten durchgebrannt und nun hab ich gedacht, das sie mir einer zurückbringen will."


----------



## type_o (22. Februar 2014)

@ acidburn1811:


----------



## PC GAMER (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2014)

Aus dem IT-Support oder mit was für Anfragen sich Admins täglich herumschlagen müssen:

User: Meine Tastatur reagiert nicht oder nur verzögert!!?!
Admin: Hmm... haben Sie schonmal die Batterien getauscht?
User: Batterien? 
Admin: Ja, Ihre Tastatur benötigt Batterien für den Betrieb... (kabellos halt und das nicht zum ersten Mal angemerkt)
User: Oh, nein... das habe ich nicht bedacht. Das könnte es sein!

Tatsächlich waren es die Batterien! Und ich rede hier nicht von einem User, der hin und wieder mal an einem PC arbeitet oder wo man meinen könnte der IQ tendiert gen 0, nein, ich rede hier von einem User, der Abteilungsleiter ist und derzeit an einem Doktortitel arbeitet... armes Deutschland 

MfG


----------



## dekay55 (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist noch garnix, ich hock hier in nem ziemlich großen IT Laden wo nur IT´ler sitzen von Weltführenden Konzernen.
Und die bekommen es nichtmal hin nen Beamer in einem unserer Konferenzräume einzuschalten, oder ich bekomm meldungen der Beamer wär kaputt, dabei schaffen die es nur nicht von DVI auf HDMI umzuschalten  Und das sind teilweise Directoren, Vice Präsidenten, Projektmanager .....


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Februar 2014)

Man sollte meinen, jemand mit einem Titel wie Dipl.Ing oder Master sollte in der Lage sein, einen Beamer zu bedienen.
Bei mir gabs sogar mal einen, der den Polylux nicht so richtig bedienen konnte:
Da war so eine Folie davor, zum draufschreiben und nach unten Scrollen(oben und unten jeweils eine Rolle zum auf/abwickeln,siehe Bild). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die aktuelle Seite war beschrieben, statt aber einfach weiter zu scrollen oder den Aufsatz abzunehmen hat er nach langem hin und her die Folie mit ziemlicher Gewalt ein Stück herausgezogen und zur Seite geknüllt, und dann seine Folie aufgelegt.


----------



## Krankenbruder86 (27. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hitlers Lieblingslied? Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß!  (von Nena)
> 
> Schumis Lieblingsband? Rammstein!
> 
> Man hat Chernobyl ein Lied als Hymne gewidmet: Radioactive, Radioactive! (von Imagine Dragons)


 
Die waren voll unnötig....


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, genau wie dein Beitrag!

Wir haben diese Diskussion schon etliche male hier geführt. Sogar die Forenadministration wurde deshalb schon hinzugezogen.  Hättest du den gesamten thread gelesen, wüsstest du es.

Jeder versteht Humor anders. Das ist abhängig von Glauben, Herkunft, Erziehung, Vorgeschichte, Laune, persönlicher Situation, usw.

Da wird man sich nie einig. Ich fand den mit dem Gas zwar auch nicht gut, aber ich leg dir mal ein Wort anz Herz... Toleranz!
Das hat damals gefehlt und war ein Auslöser für das was passiert ist. Du zeigst selbige auch nicht und verhältst dich damit keinen deut besser.

Der Titel oben wurde wirklich nicht ohne Grund so gewählt!


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stimmt, genau wie dein Beitrag!
> 
> Wir haben diese Diskussion schon etliche male hier geführt. Sogar die Forenadministration wurde deshalb schon hinzugezogen.  Hättest du den gesamten thread gelesen, wüsstest du es.
> 
> ...



Der war mal richtig gut!


----------



## drebbin (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin frisch gewordener Vater, konnte früher schon nicht über geschmacklose Witze über Babys lachen uns bin natürlich jetzt noch rigoroser gegen sowas.
Aber eben nicht hier, regeln sind nunmal so. Und Toleranz sehe ich ebenfalls weit oben

Mfg Drebbin


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. März 2014)

Es ist schwarzer Humor - ich finde Sachen, wo über Krebs gelacht wird auch blöd, da ich Krebs-Todesfälle in der Familie hatte, aber 2. Weltkriegswitze sind classic ...


----------



## Bambusbar (1. März 2014)

Was hat vier Beine und einen Arm? 


N Pitbull aufn Kinderspielplatz.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

Makabere E.ON Werbung


----------



## seppo1887 (1. März 2014)

Schlechtester Witz überhaupt :Bremen gewinnt heute und Ich bin noch nüchtern xd


----------



## MatzeLP (5. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt alle 3300 Witze gelesen.
Mindestens 100 mal kam "Treffen sich 2 Jäger" dran.


----------



## Qahnaarin (5. März 2014)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt alle 3300 Witze gelesen.
> Mindestens 100 mal kam "Treffen sich 2 Jäger" dran.


macht 200 tote Jäger ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. März 2014)

Qahnaarin schrieb:


> macht 200 tote Jäger ^^



Und mindestens 400 Kugeln ...

Weiß nicht, ob das unter "Witze" fällt:

Charlie sits in the school. The subject is Math. It's very boring so he cooks Chrystal Meth.



(Deutsch Charlie sitzt in der Schule. Das Fach ist Mathematik. Es ist sehr langweilig, also kocht er Chrystal Meth.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Ist zwar kein Witz, aber lustig und dumm ist es allemal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MytfhzcSF-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (6. März 2014)

Ein Klassiker


----------



## S754 (11. März 2014)

Produziert ein Kraftwerk eigentlich Gleichstrom oder erst später?


----------



## DocVersillia (11. März 2014)

Ein Finnischer Holzhacker geht nach Kanada, um dort nach Arbeit zu suchen.
Er findet einen Holzfällerbetrieb, der Arbeiter sucht.
Der Chef will ihn erst einmal testen und sagt ihm:
"Geh und fälle hundert Bäume bis heute Abend, dann bist du gut!"
Der Finne geht, kommt völlig fertig an und hat nur 80 Bäume gefällt.
Der Chef gibt ihm am nächsten Tag eine weitere Chance.
Der Finne geht, kommt noch viel kaputter an und hat mit Müh und Not 85 Bäume gefällt.
Der Chef wird langsam muffelig, lässt ihm aber noch eine dritte Chance, immerhin braucht er die Arbeitskraft.
Der Finne geht, hat 90 Bäume gefällt und fällt fast um vor Müdigkeit.
Der Chef fängt nun wirklich an sich zu wundern, nimmt die Motorsäge in  die Hand, prüft sie, zieht an der Schnur und der Motor läuft.
Da sagt der Finne: "Was ist das für ein Geräusch?"


Neulich, als ich im Restaurant saß,
merkte ich, dass mich heftige Blähungen quälten...
Was tun?
Nun, die Musik war wirklich, wirklich laut.
Also dachte ich, das beste wäre, immer im Takt einen fahren zu lassen.
Also drückte ich bei jedem Bassschlag so richtig schön auf die Tube.
Als es mir endlich besser ging, bemerkte ich, dass mich alle im Lokal anstarrten.
Da fiel mir ein, dass ich noch meinen MP3-Player auf hatte...			



Nachdem der Frauenarzt die junge Dame gründlich untersucht hat, sagt er:
"Nun, gnädige Frau, wenn Sie heute Abend Ihren Mann sehen ..." "Ich bin nicht verheiratet, Herr Doktor!"
"Nun also, wenn Sie dann eben Ihren Verlobten sehen ..." "Ich bin auch nicht verlobt."
"Auch gut, dann eröffnen Sie eben Ihrem Freund ..." "Ich habe keinen  Freund, Herr Doktor und überhaupt habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch  nie etwas mit einem Mann zu tun gehabt!"
Da steht der Arzt nachdenklich auf, geht zum Fenster und schaut hinaus,  bis die Patientin fragt: "Herr Doktor, warum schauen Sie denn so  angespannt aus dem Fenster?" 
Sagt der Arzt: "Ich warte. Das letzte Mal, als so etwas passierte, ging ein Stern im Osten auf."



Nach dem Stierkampf betritt der Tourist ein Restaurant und verlangt etwas Ortstypisches.
"Dann nehmen Cojones!" sagt der Kellner und kehrt mit einem Teller  zurück, auf dem zwei dampfende, kokosnussartige Gebilde liegen.
"Was ist das?" fragt der Tourist.
"Nun", antwortet der Kellner, "wenn der Stier verlieren Kampf, werden seine Hoden erstem Gast serviert!"
Zuerst ekelt der sich, stellt dann aber fest, dass es ausgezeichnet schmeckt.
Eine Woche später ist er wieder da und bestellt weltmännisch Cojones.
"Hören Sie mal", mäkelt er, als der Kellner den Teller bringt, "letztes Mal waren die aber viel größer!"
"Na ja", sagt der Kellner, "die Stier verlieren nicht immer!"


Die Kinder sollen als Hausaufgabe einen Vogel malen. Kai hat es ganz  ordentlich hinbekommen, nur ist sein Bild nicht ganz vollständig.
"Warum hat denn dein Vogel keine Beine und keinen Schwanz?", fragt die Lehrerin.
Kai fängt zu heulen an: "Als ich meine Mama fragte, wo man bei Vögeln  die Beine hinmacht, hat sie mir eine geknallt. Da wollte ich nach dem  Schwanz gar nicht erst fragen."        


Dr. Dave hatte heute Sex mit einer seiner Patientinnen. Er fühlte sich  den ganzen Tag mies und schuldig. Egal was er tat, er konnte es einfach  nicht vergessen. Doch er sagte sich selbst: "Dave, du bist nicht der  erste Artzt der mit einer Patientin Sex hatte, und die bist auch nicht  der letzte. Du bist ausserdem Single, also geniess es einfach dass du  mal wieder erstklassigen Sex hattest."
Er fühlte sich schon besser, als in der nächste Gedanke wieder auf den  Boden brachte. Und der war: "Du bist Tierartzt, du krankes Arschloch!"         



Der Malermeister im Arbeitsamt: 
"Ich brauche dringend eine Arbeitskraft, habt ihr jemanden für mich?"
"Tut uns leid, aber Maler sind zurzeit sehr rar. Wir hätten da aber noch einen arbeitslosen Gynäkologen."
Nach einigem Hin und Her stimmt der Malermeister zu: 
"Für ein oder zwei Wochen wird's schon gehen."
Nach vier Wochen ruft das Arbeitsamt an und fragt: 
"Wie läuft's denn mit dem Gynäkologen? Wir hätten jetzt nämlich einen Maler, der einen Job sucht."
Darauf der Malermeister: 
"Kommt nicht in Frage, das ist mein bester Mann. Letzte Woche kamen wir  zu einer Wohnung, da waren die Leute nicht zu Hause. Und da hat er den  ganzen Flur durch den Briefschlitz tapeziert!"


----------



## Softy (11. März 2014)

@DocVersillia

Sehr geil  Dazu kann ich nur sagen : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyTJYI-JpHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nyso (11. März 2014)

Was fürn Schrott


----------



## Softy (11. März 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Was fürn Schrott



Das is jetzt schon KULT


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Was fürn Schrott


 Also ich finds supergeil. 
Der Typ sieht auch noch so ähnlich aus wie mein Schulleiter.


----------



## jamie (11. März 2014)

Friedrich Lichtenstein ist einfach ein super Typ. Super geil.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-x0KRfF_Is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxSuFpDoZUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Leute sind einfach abartig witzig


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

Treffen sich 2 Päpste.

Sitzen 2 im Stehcafe.

Sie wollten Zelten gehen, doch es kam Anders (Breivik)


----------



## wievieluhr (14. März 2014)

man sollte an die Bundestagswahl zurückdenken: 

> was ist grün und stinkt nach Fisch? - Richtig Jürgen Tritin


----------



## ACDSee (14. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byfyh5zWbgw


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

Ein schwäbisches Kind fragt seinen Vater, ob es nicht 20€ für Süssigkeiten haben könne.

Darauf antwortet der Vater: 15€? Ich hab keine 10€ und überhaupt wofür brauchst du 5€?!


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2014)

"Let's fetz!" sagte der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer


----------



## EnergyCross (18. März 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> "Let's fetz!" sagte der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer


 

Was ist Grün, wenn man auf  den Knopf drückt wirds Rot?

- Ein Frosch, im Mixer.

Was ist Grün, wenn man auf den bleibt es Grün?

- Ein Frosch, der um sein Leben rennt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

Wurde heute mit dem Wort "Brathering" konfrontiert (in schriftlicher Form), und hab erstmal ewig gebraucht bis ich gecheckt hab was das bedeuten soll.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass das ja Deutsch ist und nicht Englisch.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Was entsteht wenn man eine Blondine mit einem husky kreuzt?


Eine winterfeste Nutte


----------



## BertB (18. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wurde heute mit dem Wort "Brathering" konfrontiert (in schriftlicher Form), und hab erstmal ewig gebraucht bis ich gecheckt hab was das bedeuten soll.
> Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass das ja Deutsch ist und nicht Englisch.


bei mir gibts am ersten mai ein dorffest im wald, da haben früher immer alle den mund voll bier genommen und das dann ausgespuckt, während sie "brathering" sagen, als obs ein engliches wort wär...
(ernsthaft, sauffest, was drei bis fünf tage dauert, je nachdem, wie der 1.mai zum wochenende liegt. manche gehen zwischendurch nicht nach hause und fangen morgens schon an zu trinken)


----------



## hann96 (18. März 2014)

Alle stehen vor dem brennenden Haus. Nur nicht Klaus, der schaut raus. 




Was ist blau und steht am Straßenrand? Eine Frostituierte.


----------



## Monsjo (26. März 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Alle stehen vor dem brennenden Haus. Nur nicht Klaus, der schaut raus.



Alle Kinder rennen aus dem brennenden Kino, außer Abdul der hängt im Klappstuhl.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Kind: Papi, kannst du mir erklären, wie Frauen denken?
Vater: Geh auf dein Zimmer, du hast Hausarrest!
Kind: Ja aber wieso denn?
Vater: WURSTSALAT!


----------



## Monsjo (26. März 2014)

Wir sind die einzigen drei, die zu zweit, alles alleine schaffen.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> ...


 und niemand hat was davon.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. März 2014)

Warum scheint in Afrika immer die Sonne?
-Weil dort alle ihre Teller leer essen xP


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

There once was a very ugly barnacle. It was so ugly that everyone died. 
The end.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. März 2014)

Cristiano Ronaldo hat aufgehört, seine Wohnung aufzuräumen. Warum?
-Er will Messi werden


----------



## Obilankenobi (26. März 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Cristiano Ronaldo hat aufgehört, seine Wohnung aufzuräumen. Warum?
> -Er will Messi werden


 
haha wie Geil^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. März 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Cristiano Ronaldo hat aufgehört, seine Wohnung aufzuräumen. Warum?
> -Er will Messi werden


----------



## Monsjo (26. März 2014)

Was haben Schwule und Zahnstocher gemeinsam? 
Beide haben Dreck am Stecken.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. März 2014)

Diskussion in der Familie:

"Papa, darf ich das? "

"Nein!"

"Warum Darth Vader dann?"


 Flachwitzkommando meldet sich zum Dienst


----------



## Monsjo (26. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Flachwitzkommando meldet sich zum Dienst


 
Hier bin ich. 


Was ist gelb und immer bekifft?
Ein Bong-Frites
Was ist viereckig, hat Noppen und einen Sprachfehler?
Ein Legosteniker
Was macht "Muh" und hilft beim Anziehen?
Ein Kuhlöffel
Was ist braun, sehr zäh und fliegt umher?
Eine Ledermaus


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Was ist grün und rennt durch die Türkei?

Hülk



Was ist klein grün und dreieckig?

Das kleine grüne Dreieck


----------



## Monsjo (26. März 2014)

Was ist schwarz und dreieckig?
Der Schatten vom kleinen grünen Dreieck


----------



## Abufaso (26. März 2014)

Warum ist Müller Milchreis nichts für Afrika? 
Der ist nur was für den kleinen Hunger


----------



## Ahrtos (27. März 2014)

Laut einer Studie sind 20% aller Studien falsch. Also kann es sein, dass diese Studie auch falsch ist - falls sie stimmt


----------



## -sori- (27. März 2014)

@Ahrtos: Woher kenn ich den bloss? *am rechten Ohr kratz* 


Ein Vater zu seinem Sohn: "Ich will Dir heute die Begriffe höflich und unhöflich erklären. Hol mal das Telefonbuch. Und jetzt such irgendeine Nummer heraus."
Der Vater wählt die Nummer eines Heribert Bornstein: "Hier Schneider. Ich hätte gerne ihren Sohn Erasmus gesprochen."
"Ich habe keinen Sohn. Sie haben sich sicherlich verwählt."
Das Gespräch ist beendet. "Siehst du mein Sohn. Das war höflich." Der Vater wählt noch mal die selbe Nummer: "Ich hätte gerne ihren Sohn Erasmus gesprochen." "Ich habe keinen Sohn. Das habe ich ihnen doch schon mal gesagt. Sind sie dämlich?" Der Hörer wird am anderen Ende auf die Gabel geknallt. "Siehst Du, mein Sohn, das war unhöflich." Sagt der Sohn: "Und jetzt zeige ich Dir was nachdenklich macht." Der Junge wählt die Nummer. "Bornstein!" "Hallo Vati, hier ist Erasmus, hat jemand für mich angerufen?..."


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. März 2014)

Erinnert mich daran







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

Woalran erkennt man das ein Somalier die ganze Nacht lang durchgekotzt hat??? - Ab dem Reiskorn im Klo.

Wieso hänken die Somalier immer ne Schnurr auf??? - Damit ihre Kinder im Schatten spielen können.


----------



## jamie (29. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höhö.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

The Duke approves


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2014)

Medizin-Wunder in Polen: Ronaldo-Tor weckte Jungen aus dem Koma - Fussball - Bild.de


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2014)

Geht ein Mann zum Urulogen. Sagt der zu ihm :" SIe müssen aufhören zu onanieren!" Der Mann :" Ja warum denn?" Der Uruloge: "Sonst kann ich sie nicht untersuchen!!!"

Oder geht ein Mann zum Psychiater und behauptet er können hellsehen. Da fragt der Psychiater:" Seit wann haben sie das denn?" Der Mann:" Nächsten Donnerstag!"

Bei mir haben gestern eine Stunde lang Jehovas Zeugen an der Tür geklopft! Aber ich habe sie nicht rausgelassen...

"Hey, was kackst du in meinen DVD-Brenner?" "Wieso? Du hast doch gesagt ich soll den KOT eingeben!"

"Was macht der Mann mit Kamel in meinen Zimmer?" "Du hast gesagt ich soll nen Treiber besorgen..."


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. April 2014)

Haben sie etwas gegen unsere Politiker?
-Nein, nur Maschinenpistolen.


----------



## -sori- (6. April 2014)

Nein, ich meine wie sie Sie finden.
- GPS, Satelliten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. April 2014)

Politiker sollten wie alte Telefone sein:
-Aufhängen, neu wählen!


----------



## Monsjo (6. April 2014)

Warum können 50% aller verheirateten Männer nachdem Sex nicht einschlafen?
Weil sie nach Hause müssen.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2014)

Was macht eine Inuit Frau auf einer Eisscholle? 
Abtreiben


----------



## nyso (7. April 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Politiker sollten wie alte Telefone sein:
> -Aufhängen, neu wählen!


 
Schade das es hier keinen "Gefällt mir"-Button gibt, der Spruch hätte einen verdient


----------



## Captn (7. April 2014)

Politiker und Windeln müssen irgendwann einmal gewechselt werden und das sogar  aus dem selben Grund.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. April 2014)

Hier mal ein böser Witz 

10:00 Uhr in Polen:
"Mmh, leckeres Knoppers!"
10:00 Uhr in Deutschland:
"WO IST MEIN KNOPPERS?!"



*nicht rassistisch*


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

Ok, wenn wir schon bei Polenwitzen sind:

Was ist der beliebteste Name in Polen?
Klaus

Warum stiehlt eine polnische Bande immer gleich 2 Autos?
Sie müssen doch selber wieder durch Polen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Senat der Vereinigten Staaten wurde darüber  diskutiert, ob denn nicht zu viele Generäle  beschäftigt wären und man kam zu dem Schluss,  eine Vorruhestandsregelung der folgenden Art  einzuführen: Jeder General, der sich bereit erklärt, in den  Vorruhestand zu gehen bekommt eine anständige  Pension und zusätzlich eine einmalige Zahlung,  deren Höhe in der Weise bestimmt wird: Der  Abstand in Zentimetern von zwei beliebigen  Punkten des Körpers wird mit $1.000  multipliziert und ausbezahlt. Zwei Wochen später  gehen drei Generäle zur zuständigen Stelle um  ihren Vorruhestand zu beantragen. Der erste  lässt sich vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle messen,  kommt auf 1 Meter 90 und staubt $190.000 ab. Der  zweite General stellt sich auf die Zehenspitzen  und streckt die Arme aus, wodurch er auf 2 Meter  30 kommt und $230.000 mit nach Hause nimmt. Als  der dritte General gefragt wird, zwischen  welchen Punkten gemessen werden soll, da  antwortet er kurz und knapp: "Von der Spitze  meines Gliedes bis direkt unter meine Hoden." Schickt ihn der Sachbearbeiter in die  medizinische Abteilung, um die Messung vornehmen  zu lassen. Dort wird er aufgefordert, sich  auszuziehen. Er lässt die Hosen runter und der  Arzt staunt: "Mein Gott, wo sind ihre Hoden?" Antwortet der General: "In Vietnam..."			


Ein Europäer und ein Japaner streiten sich. Nach  einiger Zeit eskaliert der Streit und beide  werden handgreiflich - zack, auf einmal liegt  der Europäer auf dem Boden. "Was war denn das?", fragt er seinen Gegner. "Das kommt aus meiner Heimat, das war Karate." Sie raufen weiter, nach ein paar Sekunden liegt  der Europäer wieder auf dem Boden. "Das kommt auch aus meiner Heimat, das war  Judo", sagt der Japaner. Sie raufen weiter, auf einmal liegt der Japaner  auf dem Boden. "Was war denn das?", fragt dieser erstaunt. "Das kommt auch aus deiner Heimat", antwortet  der Europäer, "das war ein Wagenheber von  Toyota..."			

Wie nennt man es, wenn man einem Holländer ins  Auto fährt? Hausfriedensbruch!			

Wie wurde das Jodeln erfunden? Zwei Japaner waren auf einer Bergtour. Plötzlich fällt ihr Radio in eine Schlucht. Sagt der eine Japaner: "Holidiladio odel  Holdudiladio?"			

Ein schwäbisches Ehepaar wandert durch die Alpen  und fällt in eine Gletscherspalte. Am nächsten Tag hören sie eine Stimme von oben  rufen: "Hallo, hier ist das Rote Kreuz!" Darauf ruft der Schwabe zurück: "Mir gäbet nix!


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

GIF Sound Mashups


----------



## Aldrearic (13. April 2014)

Eine Frau will endlich ein Kind und will sich beim S** deshalb viel Mühe geben. Im Bett geht  sie deshalb mit ihrem Mann so richtig zur Sache. Der Mann aber wollte kein Kind und streifte sich heimlich ein Kondom über. Nach dem S** fragt sie ihren Mann, ,,Du, wie wollen wir unser Kind den nennen?''. Der Mann zog das Kondom ab und hielt es hoch und sagte trocken, ,,Wenn der Bengel da raus kommt, David Copperfield.''


----------



## Placebo (14. April 2014)

A world without women would be a pain in the ass


----------



## Aldrearic (14. April 2014)

In der Biebel steht geschrieben: ,,bündle das Gras und brenn es nieder.''


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was ist grün und rennt durch die Türkei?
> 
> Hülk



Sehr geil!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. April 2014)

Beide liegen nach dem S3X im Bett.
Sie: Willst du eigentlich mal ein Kind mit mir kriegen?
Er: Vielleicht.
Sie: Und was ist mit heiraten?
Er: Das sehen wir bald.
Sie: Liebst du mich eigentlich?
Er: Ja.
Sie: Ich dich auch. *schaut auf die Uhr* Schau mal, schon 23:30 Uhr. So lange haben wir noch nie gebraucht.
Er: WAS? HALB 12? MEINE EHEFRAU WARTET!

Ich fand den persönlich nicht so gut, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. ^^


----------



## ACDSee (16. April 2014)

Kumpel zum Kumpel: "hast du es mit deiner Frau schon mal mit dem anderen Loch probiert?"

Darauf der andere:"spinnst du, nachher wird die noch schwanger! "


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2014)

Hahaha!  der ist ja mal richtig cool! 

PS: wer traut sich, den seiner Frau vorzulesen?


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2014)

Sie hat gelacht und meinte,  der sei schlecht


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2014)

Was bedeutet 11880?


Spoiler



11 Bayern haben 88% Ballbesitz und schießen 0 Tore...


----------



## -sori- (24. April 2014)

Nein: 11 Spieler, 88 Millionen und 0 Tore


----------



## Aldrearic (24. April 2014)

Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 Millionen Griechen bekommen 88 Milliarden und zahlen 0 Zinsen zurück  

Ich weis der war nicht nett^^


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wie merkt man sich die 11880? 11 Millionen Griechen bekommen 88 Milliarden und zahlen 0 Zinsen zurück   Ich weis der war nicht nett^^


Aber wahr...

Rollen 2 Tomaten den Berg hinunter. Was fehlt?

Genau: der Witz!


MfG


----------



## BertB (24. April 2014)

und die 88 milliarden genausowenig

aber die entscheiden das ja alles nicht selber


----------



## Aldrearic (24. April 2014)

Mal schwarzer Humor bis unter die Gürtellinie.

Wolkenkratzer unterhalten sich. Da schreit plötzlich der eine ,,Schau ein Flugzeug.''

Sätze die im Altersheim nicht so gut ankommen. ,,Und nach dem Essen alle bitte den Löffel abgeben.''

,,Mammi, Hilfe da ist ein SKinhead in unserem Bad.'' (mr. Proper)

Wenn du einmal traurig bist im Leben, denke immer daran. Bäume wachsen 25 Jahre um danach als Justin Bieber Poster zu enden.

Wenn ich mein Ohr auf die heisse Herdplatte lege, kann ich riechen wie blöd ich bin.

Frau: ,,Wolltest du nicht Bügeln?'' Mann: ,,Gibt keine App dafür''

,,Signore Cappitano, Shettino, ihre Pizza.'' ,,Moment ich fahre mal näher ran.''

Rettet die Erde, sie ist der einzige planet auf dem es Bier gibt.

,,Und dann ist er einfach ohne mich zu warnen in meine Faust gelaufen.''

Etwas aktuelles. Neuer Kinofilm, ab April im Kino. ,,Finding Flight MH370''

,,Ich starre den dummen Fisch an und er mich. Er liegt im Ofen und ich nicht.''

Ironie ist, wenn ein Nazi in einer Rechtskurve stirbt, weil er zu viel Gas gegeben hat.

,,Hast's gesehen?'' ,,Ne, was denn?'' ,,Wie's mir am A*sch vorbei ging.''

Ist das Fleisch von glücklichen Tieren? ,,Ja wir haben sie unter Drogen gesetzt und dann beim fi**en erschossen.''

Wenn das Handy nass wird, leg es über Nacht in eine Schale mit Reiskörner. Dies wird Asiaten anlocken die es dann reparieren.

Ikeawerbung. Störbe ,,Wohnst du schon oder lebst du noch?''

Italians, it's in their Blood. ,,Michael Fabrizio'' ,,Valentino Rossi'' ,,Max biaggi'' ,,Francesco Schettino''

Eine Kalorientabelle im Mc Donalds ist genau so sinnlos, wie eine Liste mit Geschlechtskrankheiten im Puff

,,Alle 60 Sekunden vergeht in Afrika eine Minute. Bitte spende jetzt oder drücke ,,Gefällt mir'',, wenn du Kartoffelsalat magst.''

Sie: ,,Du Schatz, ich mag meine kleinen Büste nicht.'' Er: ,,Nimm Klopapier und reibe es zwischen denen.'' Sie: ,,Was, das Hilft?'' Er: ,,klar, bei deinem A*sch hats ja auch funktioniert.''

,,Dieser komische Moment.. Wenn du ein Loch gräbst um ne Leiche zu verstecken und dabei eine Leiche findest.''

Weswegen hat der Bundestag eine Kuppel? Schon mal nen Zirkus mit Flachdach gesehen?


So genug für Heute. Habe nichts gegen irgendjemand ist halt nur schwarzer Humor.


----------



## -sori- (24. April 2014)

Oder: Wenn ich mein Ohr an meinen Bauch lege, höre ich, wie meine Wirbelsäule bricht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Habe ganz viele Witze leider suf polnisch 

Na gut einer 

Wieso heißen die neuen Boeings "Dreamliner"? Weil man von Fliegen nur träumen kann.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. April 2014)

Wie war die Stimmung in der DDR, Herbert?
-Die hielt sich in Grenzen.

Was ist grau und kann nicht fliegen?
-Ein Parkplatz.

Wird ein Schwarzer von einem Krokodil gegessen. Sein Kopf hängt aus dem Maul des Reptils, als ein Touristenboot vorbei fährt. Ruft einer der Touristen:
"Ja ja, kein Geld für Essen und Trinken, aber in La Coste-Schlafsäcken pennen!"


----------



## nyso (25. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wie merkt man sich die 11880?
> 11 Millionen Griechen bekommen 88 Milliarden und zahlen 0 Zinsen zurück
> 
> Ich weis der war nicht nett^^



Das mag jetzt kein Witz sein, sondern Fakt. Allein im letzten Jahr haben die Griechen 4.3 Milliarden Euro Zinsen an Deutschland gezahlt, nur für die Hilfsgelder. Zu finden in der deutschen Haushaltsplanung.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

Was riecht so spät durch Nacht und Wind? 
Die Windel ists, vom Findelkind.
Du hälst es fest, du hälst es warm,
doch es riecht das Gott erbarm.
Von Kopf bis Fuss mit Kot beschmiert,
das wär mit Pämpers nie passiert


----------



## Teutonnen (29. April 2014)

Der ist geil


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal traurig bist im Leben, denke immer daran. Bäume wachsen 25 Jahre um danach als Justin Bieber Poster zu enden.
> 
> ,,Dieser komische Moment.. Wenn du ein Loch gräbst um ne Leiche zu verstecken und dabei eine Leiche findest.''
> 
> Weswegen hat der Bundestag eine Kuppel? Schon mal nen Zirkus mit Flachdach gesehen?



Die besten


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

Lebensmotto von 11ern auf See: Alles was sich bewegt wird gegrüßt, alles andere grau gepönt oder poliert.

"Was rennt so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
Es ist der 76er mit seinem Spint.
Hat er den Bock noch unterm Arm,
dann war mal wieder Nachtalarm."

Wo kein Schnee liegt darf gelaufen werden.
Definition von laufen: Arme und Beine bilden rotierende Scheiben und berühren den Boden nur zu Richtungsänderungen.

2m vor erreichen des (Baum) Wipfels hört der Soldat selbstständig auf zu klettern.

Bei 1,5m Wassertiefe fängt der Soldat selbstständig an zu schwimmen.

Eine Hand im Bunker (Hosentasche) ist zulässig, zwei Hände im Bunker zu lässig.

Haben wir heute Geburtstag, dass wir beide Hände an der Kerze (in der Hosentasche) haben?


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2014)

Der einachsige Dreiseitenkipper ist die Schubkarre der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Yassen (29. April 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Der einachsige Dreiseitenkipper ist die Schubkarre der Bundeswehr.


 
Einer der besten Witze (meiner meinung) in diesem Thread


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. April 2014)

Muss man beim Bund gewesen sein, um den besonders lustig zu finden?^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. April 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Das mag jetzt kein Witz sein, sondern Fakt. Allein im letzten Jahr haben die Griechen 4.3 Milliarden Euro Zinsen an Deutschland gezahlt, nur für die Hilfsgelder. Zu finden in der deutschen Haushaltsplanung.


 
Selten so einen guten Witz gelesen.


----------



## Abufaso (29. April 2014)

Yassen schrieb:


> Einer der besten Witze (meiner meinung) in diesem Thread


 
Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht..


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2014)

Der Witz ist, dass es kein Witz ist. Einfach nur Wort für Wort lesen.

Gibt beim Bund und im Beamtentum allgemein mehrere solcher Dinge.

"Der Tod stellt die stärkste Form der Dienstunfähigkeit dar."


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. April 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass es kein Witz ist. Einfach nur Wort für Wort lesen.
> 
> Gibt beim Bund und im Beamtentum allgemein mehrere solcher Dinge.
> 
> "Der Tod stellt die stärkste Form der Dienstunfähigkeit dar."



Achso, Muss einem ja mal gesagt werden


----------



## ACDSee (30. April 2014)

Mami, Mami, warum darf ich nicht mit Opa schaukeln?
-Lass den in Ruhe hängen, die Polizei kommt eh bald.

Papa, papa, warum bin ich schwarz und du weiß? 
-War ne krasse Orgie damals. Sei froh, dass du nicht bellst.

Wie nennt man einen Lüneburger, der aus der Kirche ausgetreten ist?
- Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## nyso (30. April 2014)

Der Lüneburger ist echt geil


----------



## Aldrearic (30. April 2014)

Was ist fies? Einer Schlange Viagra geben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

Was kommt dabei heraus, wenn man einem Glühwürmchen Viagra gibt?  -  Eine Stehlampe.

Was kommt dabei heraus, wenn man einen Adler mit einem Stinktier kreuzt?  -  Etwas das zum Himmel stinkt.

Wohin fliegt ein schwuler Adler?  -  Zu seinem Horst natürlich.


----------



## AMD4EVA (1. Mai 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Was ist fies? Einer Schlange Viagra geben.


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Mai 2014)

Was sitzt in der Ecke und klappert??? 

Pinocchio beim Wichsen.... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Sohn: “Papa, warum bin ich schwarz obwohl Mama und Du weiß seid?” Vater: “Tja Sohn, das war damals eine ziemlich wilde Orgie. Sei froh, dass Du nicht bellst!”
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fragt der Urologe: “Brennt’s beim Wasserlassen?” Antwort: “Angezündet hab ich’s noch nicht.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was legt sich eine Blondine hinter die Ohren, damit sie attraktiver wirkt? – Ihre Füße


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Warum sitzt eine Blondine nackt mit gespreizten Beinen vor der Heizung?

Weil der Installateur sagte, dass die Heizung lecken würde.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2014)

Kann ne Blondine aus einem Mann einen Milionär machen? Natürlic wenn er schon vorher ein Milionär war.


----------



## -sori- (2. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Kann ne Blondine aus einem Mann einen Milionär machen? Natürlic wenn er schon vorher ein Milionär Milliardär war.


 
Jetzt stimmts.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

"Geil sind große Brüste und/oder von hinten - alles andere ist maximal faszinierend."

Wieder so ein Sinnlosspruch aus der BW.


----------



## DocVersillia (3. Mai 2014)

Ein BW Klassiker: Falle klapp, Kleintier grau....Bezeichnung für ne Mazsefalle...


@Paule: Keiner der nicht bei der Marine gewesen ist, weiss was ein 11er oder ein 76er gewesen ist    apropos: 76, nix im Anker, nix im Kopp....
Gruss ein 43er....


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Mai 2014)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Ein BW Klassiker: Falle klapp, Kleintier grau....Bezeichnung für ne Mazsefalle...


 
Er ist kein Mensch, er ist kein Tier, er ist ein Panzergrenadier


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. Mai 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Er ist kein Mensch, er ist kein Tier, er ist ein Panzergrenadier



Ich bin weder Mensch noch Tier, ich bin deutscher Unteroffizier.

So kenn' ich das.


----------



## worco (4. Mai 2014)

Grüne Litzen, Heldenblut
Edelweiss und deutscher Mut,
Alles Geben bis zum letzten
Deutsche Jäger sind die Besten.

Etwas holprig und ich war GebJg, aber stand trotzdem auf jedem Klo.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

Deutsch LK am Strand:

Lehrer zur Klasse: So ich stecke mir jetzt einen Korken in den Allerwertesten - reimt sich zwar nicht aber es dichtet so schön.

@DocVersillia: stimmt auch wieder. Dann mal einen Gruß an den "Schwarzfuß/Heizer" vom 24er (Blitz im Anker - Geisteskranker).


----------



## DocVersillia (5. Mai 2014)

Mein Name ist *****(männliches Geschlecht) und ich beantrage hiermit eine Gehaltserhöhung. Dies
aus folgenden Gründen:

...
Ich arbeite körperlich.
Ich arbeite in großen Tiefen.
Ich stürze mich, Kopf zuerst, in meine Arbeit.
Ich habe Wochenende und Feiertage nicht frei.
Ich arbeite in einer feuchten Umgebung.
Überstunden werden nicht bezahlt.
Ich arbeite an einem dunklen Arbeitsplatz, der kaum belüftet wird.
Ich arbeite bei hohen Temperaturen.
Meine Arbeit setzt mich der Ansteckungsgefahr von Krankheiten aus.

Ich bitte um wohlwollende Prüfung meines Antrages.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*****(männliches Geschlecht)


Ihr Gesuch um Gehaltserhöhung

Lieber *****,(männliches Geschlecht)

Ihrem Antrag haben wir eingehend geprüft. Nach langen Diskussionen und
Prüfungen Ihres Antrages ist die Verwaltung zu dem Entschluss gekommen, Ihr
Antrag sei aus folgenden Gründen abzulehnen:

Sie arbeiten keine 8 Stunden durch.
Sie schlafen nach kurzer Arbeitszeit ein.
Sie folgen nicht immer den Anweisungen des Managements.
Sie arbeiten nicht immer dort wo sie angewiesen wurden, sondern halten sich öfter in anderen Gegenden auf.
Sie ergreifen nicht die Initiative, sondern müssen unter Druck gesetzt und
freundlich behandelt werden, bevor Sie überhaupt anfangen zu arbeiten.
Sie hinterlassen ihren Arbeitsplatz ziemlich dreckig wenn Sie ihn verlassen.
Sie halten sich nicht immer an die Sicherheitsanweisungen, z. B. das Tragen von Schutzkleidung.
Sie gehen lange vor 65 in Rente.
Sie können keine Doppelschichten übernehmen.
Sie verlassen manchmal den Ihnen zugewiesenen Arbeitsplatz, ohne mit der Arbeit fertig zu sein.
Hinzu kommt auch noch -als ob das Aufgeführte noch nicht genug wäre-
Man sieht sie ständig den Arbeitsplatz mit zwei sehr verdächtig aussehenden Säcken verlassen!

Tut uns leid, dass wir Ihnen keinen anderen Bescheid geben können.

Wir verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüßen


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Der liebe Gott ist seit 6 Tagen nicht mehr gesehen worden.
Am 7. Tag findet Petrus Gott und fragt: "Wo warst du denn in der letzten Woche?" Gott
zeigt nach unten durch die Wolken und sagt stolz:
"Schau mal was ich gemacht habe!"
Petrus guckt nach unten und frag: "Was ist das?"
Gott antwortet: "Es ist ein Planet und ich habe Leben drauf gesetzt.
Ich werde es Erde nennen und es wird ein Ort unheimlichen Gleichgewichts sein."
"Gleichgewicht?" fragt Petrus.
Gott erklärt, während er auf unterschiedliche Stellen der Erde zeigt: "Zum Beispiel:
-Nordamerika wird sehr wohlhabend, aber Südamerika sehr arm sein.
-Dort habe ich ein Kontinent mit weißen Leuten, hier mit Schwarzen.
-Manche Länder werden sehr warm und trocken, andere werden mit dickem Eis bedeckt
sein."
Petrus ist von Gottes Arbeit sehr beeindruckt. Er guckt sich die Erde genauer an und
fragt: "Und was ist das hier?"
"Das", sagt Gott stolz, "ist das Paderborner Land!
Die schönste Stelle auf der ganzen Erde. Da werden nette Leute, traumhafte Seen und
Wälder, idyllische Landschaften und gemütliche Biergärten sein und es wird ein Zentrum
der Kultur und Geselligkeit werden.
Die Leute im Paderborner Land werden nicht nur schöner, sie werden intelligenter,
humorvoller und geschickter sein. Sie werden sehr gesellig, fleißig, leistungsfähig sein."
Petrus ist zutiefst beeindruckt, fragt Gott jedoch: "Aber was ist mit dem Gleichgewicht?
Du hast doch gesagt, überall wird Gleichgewicht sein!"
"Mach die keine Sorgen", sagt Gott,"... in der Nähe ist Bielefeld..."


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Mai 2014)

Längere Witze gab es nicht?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Mai 2014)

Den zweiten kenne ich mit Nürnberg und Fürth 

Sind aber beide gut.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Mai 2014)

Finde beide gut


----------



## Rico-3000 (7. Mai 2014)

Wer suchet der findet, wer drauf tritt verschwindet. 

Mienensucher...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Mai 2014)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Wer suchet der findet, wer drauf tritt verschwindet.
> 
> Mienensucher...



Ich kenn den mit

"Was spielen kleine Kinder in Afghanistan?"


----------



## Ebrithil (7. Mai 2014)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger - Beide tot !


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Mai 2014)

Warum hält eine Blondine den Speicher ihres Notebooks und ihres Handys stets leer?
Damit die Dinger nicht so schwer sind.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Mai 2014)

Motto des örtlichen Schützenvereins:

"Lernen sie schießen und treffen sie täglich neue Freunde."


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kenn den so: "Lerne Schießen, treffe Freunde"


----------



## clown44 (7. Mai 2014)

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt und sagt: Herr Doktor, ich habe Durchfall, kann man damit Baden?
Sagt der Arzt: Ja klar, wenn Sie die Wanne damit voll kriegen!!!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Mai 2014)

clown44 schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt und sagt: Herr Doktor, ich habe Durchfall, kann man damit Baden?
> Sagt der Arzt: Ja klar, wenn Sie die Wanne damit voll kriegen!!!


 Kenne ich anders:

Frau bei Arzt: Herr Doktor kann ich in der Regel baden? Er: Natürlich, wenn sie die Wanne voll bekommen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin deine Mutter du Hur*ensohn !


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Mai 2014)

1. Wie nennt man einen freundlichen Autofahrer auch?

-Geisterfahrer, denn sie sind immer so entgegen kommend

2. Das miese beim Arbeitsamt ist, wenn du dort arbeitest und gekündigt wirst, musst du am nächsten Tag wieder hin.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2014)

Sie zu Ihm :
Wenn du mein Mann wärst, würde ich dir Gift ins Essen tun!

Er zurück :
Wenn du meine Frau wärst, würde ich es essen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Mai 2014)

Zwei Verrückte im Schwimmbad. Sagt der eine zum anderen: Trink aus ich will gehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

Das frische Paar hat zum ersten Mal Sex. Stundenlang, geil und voller Ekstase.
Als sie fertig sind, legt sie sich auf seinen Brustkorb und streichelt sein Ding.

Das geht eine ganze STunde so, dann fragt er: Du es ist ja nicht so das mir das nicht gefällt, aber warum machst du das die ganze Zeit?

Sie: Ach am Schwanz rumspielen fehlt mir am meisten, seit ich keinen mehr habe.


----------



## Young (13. Mai 2014)

Was hängt an der Wand und gibt jedem die Hand ?
















Handtuch DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich werd dich noch viel leeren (lehren?) müssen - sagte der Müllmann zur Mülltonne.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Mai 2014)

Hier ein paar Franzosenwitze 

3 Topthemen einer Französischen Militärzeitschrift:
1. 5 tägliche Übungen um 15 min. länger die Hände hochzuhalten!
2. 100 Französische Gewehre im Falltest mit "sehr gut" bewertet!
3. Die "Weiße Flagge"; Eine Technologie, die ihr Leben retten kann.

Wie viel Mann braucht man, um Paris zu verteidigen?
Antwort: keine Ahnung, hat noch keiner Probiert...

Warum haben die Franzosen Angst dass Deutschland Russland angreift?
- Weil sie immer Anlauf in Frankreich nehmen.

Wie breit ist Frankreich?
25 Panzerstunden.

Wäre am 11. September der Eiffelturm zerstört worden, wäre Frankreichs neue Regierung jetzt dabei, jemanden zu suchen, dem sie sich ergeben könnte.

Mit Frankreich in den Krieg ziehen ist wie Jagen mit einem Accordion.

Wie bringt man einen französischen Panzer dazu, nach vorne zu fahren?
Greif ihn von hinten an.

Was ist das erste, das die französischen Soldaten während ihrer Grundausbildung lernen?
– In 10 Sprachen zu kapitulieren.

Wie ist Frankreich enstanden?
- Es hat sich einfach so ergeben...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Mai 2014)

Haha


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2014)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Franzosenwitze   3 Topthemen einer Französischen Militärzeitschrift: 1. 5 tägliche Übungen um 15 min. länger die Hände hochzuhalten! 2. 100 Französische Gewehre im Falltest mit "sehr gut" bewertet! 3. Die "Weiße Flagge"; Eine Technologie, die ihr Leben retten kann.  Wie viel Mann braucht man, um Paris zu verteidigen? Antwort: keine Ahnung, hat noch keiner Probiert...  Warum haben die Franzosen Angst dass Deutschland Russland angreift? - Weil sie immer Anlauf in Frankreich nehmen.  Wie breit ist Frankreich? 25 Panzerstunden.  Wäre am 11. September der Eiffelturm zerstört worden, wäre Frankreichs neue Regierung jetzt dabei, jemanden zu suchen, dem sie sich ergeben könnte.  Mit Frankreich in den Krieg ziehen ist wie Jagen mit einem Accordion.  Wie bringt man einen französischen Panzer dazu, nach vorne zu fahren? Greif ihn von hinten an.  Was ist das erste, das die französischen Soldaten während ihrer Grundausbildung lernen? – In 10 Sprachen zu kapitulieren.  Wie ist Frankreich enstanden? - Es hat sich einfach so ergeben...


Göttlich!!! 

Aus aktuellem Anlass: was hat Bayern und Dortmund nicht?

Den DFB-Pokal 

MfG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Mai 2014)

Wieso hat Barca den Titel nicht geholt? Weil der Schiedsrichter für Madrit arbeiten


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Mai 2014)

Warum gibt es in Frankreich so viele Alleen? 


Der deutsche Soldat steht gern im Schatten


----------



## DocVersillia (18. Mai 2014)

Wieviel Gänge hat ein französischer Panzer??? 
5 Rückwärtsgänge für die Schlacht und einen Vorwärtsgang für Paraden


Warum haben französische Schiffe Glasböden???
Damit sie den Rest ihrer Flotte auch mal sehen können...


----------



## Captn (18. Mai 2014)

Warum haben französische Panzer einen Rückspiegel? Damit sie auch mal was vom Gefecht zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## BertB (18. Mai 2014)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Warum haben französische Schiffe Glasböden???
> Damit sie den Rest ihrer Flotte auch mal sehen können...



hier müssten die dann damit rumfahren
Operation Catapult


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

Hat mir eben einer in nem anderen Forum erzählt:



> Was ist ein Italiener am Dach?
> 
> 
> Ein Pizzableiter


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Mai 2014)

Warum beschaffen russische Auftrags-Autoknacker, die einen Golf GTI besorgen sollen immer 2 gleiche davon?

Weil sie auf dem Rückweg noch durch Polen müssen ...

Warum gibt es die meisten UFO-Sichtungen in der Schweiz?

Weil in dr Schwitz alles was mehrr als drissig Stundenkilometrrr mocht - das ischt eiin UFOOO ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Mai 2014)

Wie machen Polen einen Triathlon?

Ganz einfach: Zu Fuß ins Freibad und mit dem Rad wieder nach Hause.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wie machen Polen einen Triathlon?
> 
> Ganz einfach: Zu Fuß ins Freibad und mit dem Rad wieder nach Hause.



Hab das net verstanden


----------



## Captn (18. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hab das net verstanden



Was?! Das gehört jetzt aber in die Fail-Ecke


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Mai 2014)

-Polnische Apple-Werbung:

"iPhone? My phone!"

-"Ich mag Polen nicht. Die können mir gestohlen bleiben."

-Hast du ein Taschentuch für mich? Ich habe Pol(l)enallergie!"


----------



## Memphys (19. Mai 2014)

Wer hat die erste Tour de France gewonnen? 

Die 7. Deutsche Panzerdivision


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Mai 2014)

Beliebtester Vorname für Jungen in Polen?

- Klaus


Was haben Windows und ein Uboot gemeinsam?

- Wenn man ein Fenster öffnet, fangen die Probleme an


Wie nennt man eine Blondine mit AIDS?

- Verteilerdose


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Mai 2014)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Warum gibt es die meisten UFO-Sichtungen in der Schweiz?
> 
> Weil in dr Schwitz alles was mehrr als drissig Stundenkilometrrr mocht - das ischt eiin UFOOO ...



Wir schweizer send nume so langsam, damit die Nachbarländer noch gerade so nachkommen 

-

Ein Schwein läuft an einer Steckdosevorbei und erschreckt. ,,Was? Haben die dich eingebuchtet?''


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

Warum sind die Fahrbahnmarkierungen auf den österreichischen Straßen gelb?

- Weil die Ösis sonst im Sommer versuchen würden, den Schnee von der Straße zu schieben.


Warum dürfen Ösis nicht in die Sauna?

- Nach 4 Minuten sind die Eier hart und nach 7 min platzt das Würstchen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Warum sind die Fahrbahnmarkierungen auf den österreichischen Straßen gelb?
> 
> - Weil die Ösis sonst im Sommer versuchen würden, den Schnee von der Straße zu schieben.
> 
> ...


 Der zweite....


----------



## ebastler (21. Mai 2014)

Also die Fahrbahnmarkierungen sind hier weiß wie überall sonst auch 
Der zweite hat mir nen Lachflash beschert (in der Vorlesung, mit lauter Ösis rund um mich herum xD)


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

In der Schweiz sind sie Gelb...


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Mai 2014)

Neulich wurde von der Polizei im Kanal ein Sarg gefunden. Allerdings bekamen sie diesen nicht auf.

Jetzt vermutet man, dass ein Zuhälter drin liegt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also die Fahrbahnmarkierungen sind hier weiß wie überall sonst auch


 
Verdammt. Wann wurde das geändert?

Tempokontrolle in Österreich: Der Polizeibeamte versteckt sich mit dem Kollegen hinter einem Busch und zusammen warten sie auf Raser. Kurze Zeit später fällt ihnen einer auf und sie winken ihn raus:

- Sie sind zu schnell gefahren!
- Echt?
- Ja. Es hätte nur wrumm machen dürfen aber es hat WRUUUUUUMMMMMM gemacht.

Immer diese Sparzwänge im öffentlichen Dienst.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

Gelsenkirchen,  Einschulung 1. Klasse

Die Lehrerin will sich gleich am 1. Schultag  beliebt machen und sagt voller Stolz, dass sie Schalke Fan ist und  fragt die Klasse, wer sonst noch Schalke Fan ist. 
Alle Hände gehen  nach oben, nur ein kleines Mädchen meldet sich nicht. 
Die Lehrerin  fragt: "Warum meldest du dich denn nicht?" 
"Weil ich kein Schalke Fan  bin!" 
"Ja so was. Zu welchem Verein hältst  du denn dann?" 
"Ich bin FC Bayern Fan und stolz darauf!' 
"FC  Bayern??, ja um Himmels willen, warum denn ausgerechnet der FC Bayern?"
"Weil mein Vater aus München kommt, bei der Allianz arbeitet und als  Jugendlicher bei den Bayern Amateuren gespielt hat und 
meine Mutter auch  aus München kommt und Wiesn Bedienung bei Paulaner ist. 
Beide sind  natürlich FC Bayern Fans, also bin ich es auch!" 
"Aber mein Kind, du  musst doch deinen Eltern nicht alles nachmachen! 
Stell dir doch nur mal  vor, deine Mutter wäre eine Prostituierte und dein Vater ein  alkoholabhängiger Arbeitsloser, was wäre denn dann??!" 
"Ja gut, dann  wäre ich wohl auch Schalke Fan..."


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Mai 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> "Ja gut, dann  wäre ich wohl auch Schalke Fan..."


 
THIS. 




-sori- schrieb:


> In der Schweiz sind sie Gelb...


 
Nicht überall, das Meiste ist weiss. AFAIK sind nur Fahrrad- Bus- und Alternativsignale (z.B: auf Baustellen) gelb/orange.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Mai 2014)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## BertB (24. Mai 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> "Ja gut, dann  wäre ich wohl auch Schalke Fan..."



muss ich meinem vater zeigen, lol
der ist schwer für schalke


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. Mai 2014)

<User1> lol ham gerade nen alten intel und nen Amd ausm dritten stock in container geworfen xD
<User2> und?
<User1> der amd war tatsächlich schneller xD

Ich fand den so Geil


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

@Pcghgs den Witz kenn ich als Video nur mit Dortmund statt schalke.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> <User1> lol ham gerade nen alten intel und nen Amd ausm dritten stock in container geworfen xD
> <User2> und?
> <User1> der amd war tatsächlich schneller xD
> 
> Ich fand den so Geil



Der ist großartig.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> <User1> lol ham gerade nen alten intel und nen Amd ausm dritten stock in container geworfen xD
> <User2> und?
> <User1> der amd war tatsächlich schneller xD


 Genial.

Was steht auf dem Rollstuhl eines Muslims? ISLAM


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Mai 2014)

Was ruft man einem laufendem Wald hinter her?
-Lauf Forest ... LAUF!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Google ist wie eine alte Ehefrau: Will deine Sätze vollenden aber sobald was mit Sex oder Schimpfwörtern losgeht schlägt sie nix mehr vor xD


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Mai 2014)

"Die dunkle Seite das ist!"


"Halt die Schnauze Yoda und Iss dein Toast."


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

Kommt eine Kugel um die Ecke und kippt um ,.... nah nah


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Mai 2014)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> was kriegt ein Pole zu Weihnachten?
> Ein Nummernschild.


Wohl eher deinen iPod ^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. Mai 2014)

Zwei Farmer unterhalten sich:

- Sag mal, rauchen deine Kühe?
- Nein, warum?
- Dann brennt dein Stall.


----------



## MatzeLP (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch 2

Während der WM:
A: Wie findest Du es, dass immer noch der Lahm die Kapitänsbinde hat?
B: ziemlich blöd, die sollte mal ein (Manuel) Neuer bekommen.


Im Matheunterricht:
Berechnen Sie das Volumen einer Pizza mit dem Radius z und der Höhe a.
Lösung:


Spoiler



Pi*z^2*a
Pi zz a


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2014)

Fakt ist ...Schwarze  sind nicht die hellsten


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Mai 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Fakt ist ...Schwarze  sind nicht die hellsten



 Der is genial


----------



## kevin123 (31. Mai 2014)

Was ist grün und hat 4 Beine und sitzt auf nem Baum?





NAH, Nah wisst ihr es schon!!






Es ist ein Billardtisch


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2014)

Was hat 6 Beine, kurze grüne Haare und wenns vom Baum auf dich runterfällt bist du tot? 

Ein Billardtisch. 
So kenn ich ihn


----------



## clown44 (31. Mai 2014)

Beim Tierarzt läutet das Telefon: „Gleich kommt meine Frau mit unserer Katze zu Ihnen. Bitte geben Sie ihr eine Spritze, damit sie friedlich einschläft . . .“ „Gern“, sagt der Tierarzt, „aber findet Ihre Katze allein nach Hause?“



Was ist Beamtenjogging? 
100 Meter in 25 Dienstjahren.



Warum ist auf den Beamtentoiletten immer dreilagiges Klopapier? 
Weil sie von jedem Scheiß zwei Durchschläge brauchen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (31. Mai 2014)

- Störts dich wenn ich rauche?

- Es würde mich nichtmal stören wenn du lichterloh brennst.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Mai 2014)

Kannst du tanzen?

- Ja.

Dann tanz ab!


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2014)

Warum haben sich Jamaika und Kolumbien nicht für die letzten WM  qualifiziert? 
Ganz einfach, die einen haben beim Training immer das Gras  geraucht, die anderen die Linien aufgeschnüffelt...


----------



## Roundy (5. Juni 2014)

Was is blau und klebt an der wand?
Ne fliege in jeans 
Gruß


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juni 2014)

Was ist Hochleistung?



Wenn´s im Schlafzimmer nach verbranntem Gummi riecht!


----------



## CosmoCortney (9. Juni 2014)

Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?
Ein Bagger! Und warum?!
Weil er nur einen Arm hat.


Was ist rot und fliegt durch die Luft?
Die Bindemaja.


Rumkugeln tun rum kugeln...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

Wie heißt der Chef von MC Donalds in der Türkei?

Ismir Übel.


Was sitzt im Baum und winkt?

Ein Huhu.


Wie heißt der japanische Verkehrsminister?

Umlei Tung


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Kennt ihr die vier besten chinesischen Piloten?
-Sum Ting Wong
-Wi Tu Lo
-Hoo Lee Fuu
-Bam Ding Ow


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die vier besten chinesischen Piloten? -Sum Ting Wong -Wi Tu Lo -Hoo Lee Fuu -Bam Ding Ow



Ist das nicht aus den US Nachrichten, da sollen das doch die Namen der Piloten eines abgestürzten Flugzeugs gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

Aus dem Funkverkehr mit einer italienischen Maschine:

Pilot: Tower wir haben Ausfälle bei den Instrumenten
Tower: Welche denn?
Pilot: Es wird nichts mehr angezeigt. Keine Höhe, keine Geschwindigkeit, keine Horizont alles ist tot.
Mischt sich ein anderer Pilot ein: Eh Kollege ich will landen. Halt die Klappe und stirb wie ein Mann.


Pilot zum Tower: Ich stehe hier auf Rollbahn 5 und brauche noch Sprit.
Tower: Wie groß sind sie und wo genau sind sie?
Pilot: Ich bin 1,84 und sitze vorne links im Cockpit.


----------



## killer89 (9. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ist das nicht aus den US Nachrichten, da sollen das doch die Namen der Piloten eines abgestürzten Flugzeugs gewesen sein ^^


Jap, das wars, war aber Ho Li Fuug oder so


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

killer89 schrieb:


> Jap, das wars, war aber Ho Li Fuug oder so


 
Jo, war von ABC News, soweit ich mich erinnere als Aprilscherz.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/image/4822462-3x2-940x627.jpg

Jedenfalls wurden daraufhin ein paar Leute gefeuert:
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...ers-fired-over-Asiana-pilots-fake-4685627.php


----------



## kevin123 (10. Juni 2014)

so einen "Scherz" gab es auch beim 11.september in den nachrichten


----------



## Fiftdey (10. Juni 2014)

“Die geplatzten Kondome liegen ja immer noch auf dem Sofa!”
“Georg, könntest du unsere Kinder bitte beim Namen nennen?”


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2014)

Was haben die Christus-Statue in Rio de Janeiro und die FIFA gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Beide halten gerne die Hand auf.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2014)

Woran erkennt man, dass ein Mantafahrer ins Parkhaus gefahren ist?

Entweder an den Blutspuren an den Wänden oder aber am blutigen linken Ellenbogen des Fahrers.


Kennt ihr den kürzesten Mantawitz?

Steht ein Manta vor der UNI.


----------



## Magogan (17. Juni 2014)

Was sitzt im Baum und sieht aus wie ein Eichhörnchen?
Ein Eichhörnchen!


----------



## Festplatte (19. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mal eben anlässlich des Sales gemacht. xD


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Juni 2014)

Bei den Soldaten im Hintergrund hättest du noch ein paar Publisher draufmachen können, dann wär's perfekt 

Ansonsten: LOL, appreciated.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

"Mama, Mama, darf ich Bungee-Jumping?"

"Nein, Dein Leben hat schon mit einem kaputten Gummi begonnen, es soll nicht auch noch so enden!"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juni 2014)

Der ist gemein


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Tut mir leid aber bei so einem Niveau muss der auch noch kommen :
Was sagt ein Jude zum Taxifahrer ?




Gib Gas....


----------



## informatrixx (26. Juni 2014)

Django steht an der Bushaltestelle: (Django ist ein Revolverheld (Wilder Westen), (jeder Schuss, ein Treffer).
Der Bus kommt. "Django" steigt ein.
Der Busfahrer: "3.40 DM bitte."
Django sagt dem Busfahrer: "Django zahlt heute nicht."
Busfahrer: "Aber..." (der Busfahrer kennt "Django", lässt ihn durch, weil er "Schiss" hat.)
Nächster Tag, selbes Spiel. Busfahrer vorsichtig: "3.40 DM bitte."
Django: "Django zahlt heute nicht."
Busfahrer: "Aber, aber..."
Am dritten Tag nimmt der Busfahrer allen Mut zusammen und sagt mit fester Stimme: "3.40 DM!"
Django: "Django zahlt heute nicht."
Busfahrer: "Aber, aber.... warum zahlt den Django nicht?"
Django: "Django hat eine Monatskarte!!!"


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte was von wegen Schwarzfahren erwartet.


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Juni 2014)

Sagt die Lehrerin zu Fritzchen: >>Was ist die erotischste Zahl?<<
Meint Fritzchen: >>21693<<.
Daraufhin die Lehrerin: >>Was?! Kannst Du das auch erklären?<<
Fritzchen: >>Na, wenn *zwei* sich *eins* sind, *Sex[chs]* haben zu wollen, sind sie nach *neun* Monaten zu *dritt*.<<


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Juni 2014)

Unterhalten sich ein Schwabe und ein Bayer.
Sagt der Bayer: Du sag mal, wir hatten doch mal diesen Gammelfleisch-Fall... Was würdet ihr denn machen, wenn das in BW passieren würde?
Antwortet der Schwabe: Na s'Gleiche wie suscht o.
Darauf der Bayer ganz erstaunt: Was, ihr hattet das schon öfters?
Der Schwabe ganz ruhig: Klar, aber des kama kaschiern.
Der Bayer wird neugierig: Na wie denn?
Der Schwabe: Na mir mache a Maultasch drum rum.


----------



## BertB (26. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hätte was von wegen Schwarzfahren erwartet.


den witz gibts schon länger als den schwarzen django


----------



## Magogan (26. Juni 2014)

Was hat man, wenn man einen Kellner in eine Kanone steckt?

Ein Obergeschoss!


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was hat man, wenn man einen Kellner in eine Kanone steckt?
> 
> Ein Obergeschoss!


 
Der war gut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juni 2014)

Biep, Biep, Biep ………………

Dein Computer hat dich nicht lieb.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Unterhalten sich ein Schwabe und ein Bayer.
> Sagt der Bayer: Du sag mal, wir hatten doch mal diesen Gammelfleisch-Fall... Was würdet ihr denn machen, wenn das in BW passieren würde?
> Antwortet der Schwabe: Na s'Gleiche wie suscht o.
> Darauf der Bayer ganz erstaunt: Was, ihr hattet das schon öfters?
> ...




Sry, aber das muss sein 

Na´s Gleiche wie soscht o.

Na mir mached a Maultasch drum rum. ;D



Noch ein fieser:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen nem Juden und Harry Potter?



Spoiler



Harry Potter hat die Kammer des Schreckens lebend verlassen.



Btw, waren heute mit der Klasse ihn Dachau, und da hatte echt einer nen Shirt mit Vollgas aufm Rücken an


----------



## Obilankenobi (26. Juni 2014)

Gehen ein Junge und ein Mädchen durch den Wald, sagt Sie zu Ihm: Ich hab das gefühl das du mit mir schlafen willst.
Sagt Er: Nein sowas würd ich NIE machen.
Sagt Sie: Machs Trotzdem damit das dumme Gefühl weg geht.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Juni 2014)

Geht ein Kinderschänder mit einem Kind durch den Wald.
Sagt das Kind: "Ich hab Angst"
Sagt der Kinderschänder: "Du hast Angst? Hast du auch mal an mich gedacht? Ich muss nachher allein zurück."


----------



## -sori- (27. Juni 2014)

(Kinder im Winter)

Peter: ,,Anna, Anna, holst du mir bitte einen runter?"
Marie: ,,Ich auch, ich will einen langen, dicken!" 
Sophie: ,,Guck mal, der dort tropft sogar schon!" 
Anna: ,,NEIN VERDAMMT ICH PFLÜCK EUCH KEINE EISZAPFEN!!!"


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich musste gerade schmunzeln


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juni 2014)

Holy fuq


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Dieses Gefühl, wenn du an nem Alpabzug dabei bist und irgendwo hörst du wen sagen "so this is where milk comes from?"


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2014)

In Schwaben heißts Almabtrieb 

Was steht über Hitlers Haustür?



Spoiler



Je größer der Jude, desto wärmer die Bude


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Bin ich Schwabe? *Schauder*


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juni 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schalke 04 und einer Banane?
Jede Banane hat eine Schale.


----------



## Best11163 (29. Juni 2014)

Zwei Männer sitzen am Tresen.
Der erste: “Alle Dortmunder-Spieler sind Arschlöcher!”
Der zweite springt empört auf und brüllt: “Das nehmen Sie sofort zurück!”
Darauf der erste: “Wieso, sind Sie Dortmund-Fan?”
Die Antwort: “Nein, ich bin ein Arschloch.”


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

Eine  Blondine in einem Sportwagen hält an einem Verkehrsschild an. 
Ein  Obdachloser klopft an ihre Windschutzscheibe und fragt nach einer  Zigarette. Sie gibt ihm eine und fährt weiter. 
 Als sie wieder  bei einem Verkehrsschild anhält, klopft der Obdachlose wieder an ihre  Windschutzscheibe und fragt nach Feuer. Sie gibt ihm Feuer und fährt  los. 
Als sie erneut an einem Verkehrsschild anhält, klopft auch hier der  Obdachlose an ihre Windschutzscheibe. 

 Sie fragt ihn  verwundert : Sag mal, wie machst du das, dass du immer, wenn ich  anhalte, neben meinem Wagen stehst? Der Obdachlose grinst und  antwortet : Gib mir 20 Euro und ich helfe Dir aus dem Kreisverkehr


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juli 2014)

Neulich beim Windows einrichten:

Bitte geben Sie ihr gewünschtes Passwort ein.
-Pen1s ( Musste das Wort ein wenig ändern.)
Ihr Passwort ist zu kurz.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Juli 2014)

Solange es standhaft ist.


----------



## target2804 (3. Juli 2014)

Was ist weiß und stört beim Essen?


Spoiler



Eine Lawine



Was ist rot und schmerzt im Auge?


Spoiler



Eine Dachziegel



Was sitzt im Baum und winkt?


Spoiler



Ein Huhu



Was sitzt im Baum und handelt mit Öl?


Spoiler



Ein Scheichhörnchen


----------



## informatrixx (3. Juli 2014)

Was passiert, wenn man Cola und Bier zusammen trinkt?


Spoiler



Man kollabiert



Was macht man mit einem Hund ohne Beine?


Spoiler



Um die Häuser ziehen


----------



## duke999 (3. Juli 2014)

wahrscheinlich vielen bekannt... aber egal.

ein mann kommt zum fleischer. er sagt: "ich hätte gern was von der groben und fetten". der fleischemeister darauf: "tut mir leid, die ist heute in der berufsschule".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

Eine Frau kommt in die Küche und sieht ihren Mann mit einer Fliegenklatsche.
 Was machst du?
 Er antwortet: Fliegen töten …
 Und, hast du welche erwischt?

 Ja, 3 Männchen und 2 Weibchen.
 Stutzig fragt sie Ihn:
 Wie erkennst du den Unterschied zwischen Männchen und Weibchen?

 3 saßen auf dem Bierglas, 2 auf dem Telefonhörer.


----------



## wievieluhr (4. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Eine Frau kommt in die Küche und sieht ihren Mann mit einer Fliegenklatsche.
> Was machst du?
> Er antwortet: Fliegen töten …
> Und, hast du welche erwischt?
> ...


 
der is cool


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

Wie nennt man eine Blondine mit Aids?


Verteilerdose


----------



## ivko (4. Juli 2014)

Zwei Schisshaufen rauchen einen Joint. 

Kommt ein Durchfallhaufen vorbei und fragt: kann ich mitrauchen ?

Sagen die Scheisshaufen: Nein das ist nur was für Harte! 😂


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2014)

Iiiiiiiigitt!!! Musste das zum Mittag sein?


----------



## Pikus (4. Juli 2014)

Ich fand ihn gut


----------



## ebastler (4. Juli 2014)

Wie war die Stimmung in der DDR?
Sie hielt sich in Grenzen.


Ich wollte eben einen Witz über Russland machen, aber jemand Stalingrad.


----------



## MatzeLP (4. Juli 2014)

Als ich nach Hause kam, lag ein Russe vor meiner Haustür; da dacht ich mir, ich Leningrad an die Hauswand.


----------



## duke999 (4. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie war die Stimmung in der DDR?
> Sie hielt sich in Grenzen.


 
beine hoch, der witz kommt flach.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juli 2014)

Was passiert, wenn der Sozialismus in der Wüste eingeführt wird?


20 Jahre lang gar nichts und dann wir der Sand knapp.

Quelle: ehemaliger Ethiklehrer


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> beine hoch, der witz kommt flach.



Da ist er nicht der Einzige


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Okappa (8. Juli 2014)

ich hoffe das wurde noch nit gepostet:

Was ist ein Keks unter nem Baum?


Spoiler



ein schattiges Plätzchen!


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2014)

Warum geht der Sarg nich auf? 


Spoiler



weil'n Zuhälter drin liegt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

Zwei Blondinen stehen auf einer Wiese und werfen sich Strohballen zu. Warum tun sie das?



Spoiler



Gedankenaustausch!




Blondine und Brünette spielen Schach. Fragt die Brünette: "Hast du die Regeln im Kopf?" Darauf die Blondine: "Warum blute ich aus der Nase?"


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juli 2014)

Was war die Lieblingssportart In der DDR?



Spoiler



Bobfahren. Links und Rechts ne Mauer und dann steil bergab


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juli 2014)

Kenn ich mit Seifenkisten


----------



## duke999 (8. Juli 2014)

"Warum braucht man im Westen 13 Jahre fürs Abitur? Weil 1 Jahr davon Schauspielunterricht ist... "


Leider war. Ich erlebe es jeden Tag.


----------



## Best11163 (9. Juli 2014)

Den versteh ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## BertB (9. Juli 2014)

soll heißen: die wessis sind alle falsch und tragen ne antrainierte maske

find ich nicht gut


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juli 2014)

Was machen Holländer, nachdem sie die WM gewonnen haben?



Spoiler



Den PC bzw. die Konsole aus und traurig ins Bett gehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Der ist genial ^^


----------



## Best11163 (9. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> soll heißen: die wessis sind alle falsch und tragen ne antrainierte maske  find ich nicht gut



Ok dann hab ich's anscheinend doch richtig verstanden, aber ich find das weder witzig noch "war".


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich's anscheinend doch richtig  verstanden, aber ich find das weder witzig noch "war".


 

Fällt wohl unter die Kategorie "unlogische" und/oder "dumme" Witze  Und das ist hier ja erlaubt 

Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und  sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du  wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Der ist echt nice 

Wieso gewinnt Kolumbien und Jamajka die WM nicht ? Die einem schnüffeln die Linien, die andere rauchem Grass.


----------



## duke999 (9. Juli 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich's anscheinend doch richtig verstanden, aber ich find das weder witzig noch "war".


 
Das ging gegen die Ossi-Witze-Erzähler. Diese sind genauso wenig witzig. Mir geht das Thema nur gewaltig auf den Nerv. Das ist alles.

Aber solange Ossi-Witze kommen, geb ich meinen Senf dazu


----------



## ACDSee (9. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema: Wessi vs. Ossi

Wie rettest du einen Wessi vor dem Ertrinken?
- Du nimmst den Fuß vom Kopf.

Der Fuchs ist schlau und stellt sich dumm..
.. beim Wessi ist es andresrum.

Wie nennt man einen Wessi in einem Fass Salzsäure?
- Ein gelöstes Problem.

und heute Abend?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (9. Juli 2014)

hab eigentlich auf den letzten paar seiten nur ddr witze gesehen,
keine ossi witze,
ist ein unterschied, wie ich finde,

der zusatz: "leider wahr"
machts auch nicht witziger,

wessi witze an sich sind mir egal


----------



## ACDSee (9. Juli 2014)

Honni ist tot - und kommt natürlich in die Hölle. Dort wird er vom  Teufel gefragt: - "Willst Du in die Ost- oder in die Westhölle?" - "Kann  ich mir erst mal die Westhölle anschauen?" - "Klar, kein Problem..."  Der Teufel führt ihn in die Westhölle. Dort werden die Verdammten ans  Kreuz genagelt, mit Benzin übergossen und angezündet. Honni meint: -  Mensch, das ist ja grausam. Da schau ich mir doch lieber die Osthölle  an. Dort hocken die Leute überall in den Ecken rum und machen garnix.  Honni fragt einen: - Sag mal, in der Westhölle ist ja der Teufel los.  Dort foltern sie die Leute mit Kreuzen und zünden sie an. Und hier? Nix?  Darauf der Verdammte: 

- Ja, Genosse, Du weißt ja, wie das ist. Mal  fehlts am Holz, mal am Benzin, mal an den Streichhölzern...


Geht ein Schwuler zur Tankstelle und steckt sich den Zapfhahn in den Arsch.
Kommt der Tankwart und sagt: "Das ist doch nicht normal"; Antwortet der Schwule: "Nein, das ist Super!"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Der erste war nicht sooo lustig aber trotzdem 

Der 2te ist einfach


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juli 2014)

Ein Homosexueller stirbt und gelangt ans Himmelstor. Petrus sagt zu ihm, daß er gerne in den Himmel dürfe aber nur mit Leuten Sex haben darf, die das auch wollen. Leider war der Homosexuelle der erste seiner Art im Himmel und war von daher sehr unbefriedigt. Es dauerte ein paar Jahre und er verging sich an einem männlichen Engel, der sich grade bückte. Petrus war erzürnt und ermahnte ihn. Das ging noch ein paar Jahre gut, bis sich der nächste Engel bückte. Wieder gab´s eine Ermahnung. 100 Jahre später konnte sich der arme Tropf zum dritten Mal nicht beherrschen und schnappte sich wieder eine Engel. Petrus schickte ihn daraufhin hinab in die Hölle.
Kurze Zeit später wurde es im Himmel lausig kalt. Petrus fuhr in die Hölle: alle saßen auf ihren Hintern und es brannte kein Feuer. So fragte er den teufel, was denn los sei und bekam als Antwort: "Bück dich doch hier mal nach nem Stück Holz."


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLZUKqpXYzU


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLZUKqpXYzU">YouTube Link</a>



Genial  

Dazu noch

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jxVcgDMBU94


----------



## Offset (9. Juli 2014)

Das gehört eher in die Fail-ecke^^

@Topic: Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 brötchen!" Sagt die Verkäuferin: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"


----------



## skyscraper (9. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Genial
> 
> Dazu noch
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jxVcgDMBU94


 
Das ist Supergeil!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. Juli 2014)

Hier mal einer, der aber auch wahr ist:

Ein Mann kommt zum Bäcker: "Hallo, ich hätte gerne 10 Brötchen."
Die Verkäuferin: "Normale?"
Der Mann: "Nein, 2 mit Krücken, 2 aus Granit, 3 glühende und 3 verdorbene. Danke!"


----------



## Zureh (10. Juli 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Das gehört eher in die Fail-ecke^^
> 
> @Topic: Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt: "Ich hätte gern 10 brötchen!" Sagt die Verkäuferin: "Nehmen sie doch nur neun, dann haben sie 25cent übrig und können sich noch eins kaufen!"


 
Haha  Hab da noch paar Bäcker-Witze (Sorry, falls die schonmal gepostet wurden):

"Ich hätte gerne 50 Brötchen." 
"Was, 50 Brötchen? Da wird ihnen doch die Hälfte schlecht!"
"Na dann nehme ich 100!"

und

"Ich hätte gerne 90 Brötchen."
"Nehmen Sie doch 100 dann platzt die Tüte."


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

Sitzen zwei im Stehcafe.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juli 2014)

Treffen sich zwei - einer kommt nicht.


----------



## ivko (10. Juli 2014)

2 leichen au der Mauer,
eine fällt runter. 
Beide Tot


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2014)

Ein Mann kommt (schon wieder ) in eine Bäckerei und verlangt 98 Brötchen. 
Verkaüferin: "Nehmen Se doch gleich 100, - da ham wer ´ne glatte Zahl."
Mann: "Wer soll die denn alle essen?"


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

Rennen zwei Tote um ihr Leben.

Was ist grün und hüpft von Ast zu Ast?

Ein Rudel Gurken.

Was ist daran falsch?

Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ja den Witz über den Sozialismus. Ich lebe in Sachsen-Anhalt und mein Ethiklehrer hat selbst in der DDR gelebt. Wollte niemanden in seiner Ehre verletzen.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich bin selbst Magdeburger. Jede Minderheit hat ein Recht auf Diskreminierung, aber wenn, dann bitte gegen alle, alles und jeden. Man muss auch über sich selbst lachen können und auch mal einen derben Witz gegen die eigene Minderheit vertragen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqOOM4GEh40


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2014)

Noch ein Magdeburger


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. Juli 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Noch ein Magdeburger



Ich bin aus dem Harzvorland.


----------



## duke999 (10. Juli 2014)

was hat vier beine und kann fliegen?


zwei vögel.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Juli 2014)

Was ist rot und liegt auf dem Feldweg?
- Eine alte Bauernregel.


----------



## rumor (11. Juli 2014)

Weis nicht ob der irgendwo in der Mitte mal aufgetaucht ist, deshalb hier :

Wie kam das tote Baby überhaupt auf die Straße?
- Weil es jemand auf ein Huhn getackert hat !

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem LKW voller Bowlingkugeln und einem LKW voller toter Eichhörnchen?
- die Bowlingkugeln kann man nicht mit ner Mistgabel abladen!

Was ist groß, grün und liegt am Meeresgrund?
- Moby Rotz !

Wahrscheinlich fällt dem einen oder anderen auf wo die 3 her sind...

Gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2014)

MD'ler?
lasst uns ein Treffen machen 

Wo wir grade bei Diskriminierung sind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi127JuA-eA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

Was macht eine Blondine mit einer Scheibe Toast im Bad? 
Sie füttert die WC - Ente


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Juli 2014)

Harmlos:

Warum klettern Ostfriesen bei Gewitter aufs Dach?


Spoiler



weil sie glauben Gott fotografiert sie



Gemein:

Was kriegt ein Taubstummes Kind zu Weihnachten?


Spoiler



Krebs



Woran hält man sich beim Sex mit ner 7 Jährigen fest?


Spoiler



Schulranzen



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen belgischen Kartoffeln und Belgischen Kindern?


Spoiler



Die einen sind erst unter der Erde und dann im Keller


----------



## Rico-3000 (11. Juli 2014)

Fee: "Du hast einen Wunsch frei..."
Mann: "Ich möchte Unsterblich sein..."
Fee: "Den Wunsch kann ich dir leider nicht erfüllen..."
Mann: "Gut dann möchte ich erst sterben wenn Holland Weltmeister im Fußball wird..."
Fee: "Du kleines Arschloch..."


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Juli 2014)

Genial


----------



## DeYoshi (12. Juli 2014)

Schmuggelt eine Blondiene Gras nach Holland


----------



## ebastler (13. Juli 2014)

Ist eine Blondiene eine versklavte Blondine? 

Sorry, konnte mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen


----------



## Fiftdey (14. Juli 2014)

Warum wird Messi Fußballer des Turniers? Weil er jeden scheiß sammelt [emoji23]


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Juli 2014)

Ausser Tore in der Endrunde^^


----------



## informatrixx (14. Juli 2014)

Der Lehrer bittet Fritzchen zu schätzen, wie hoch die Schule ist. "1,30 m", antwortet Fritzchen. 
"Und wie kommst du darauf?", fragt der Lehrer.

"Ich bin 1,50 m und die Schule steht mir bis zum Hals."

Der Lehrer ist verärgert und bringt ihn zum Direktor. Dieser soll Fritzchen auch testen: "Wie alt bin ich?", fragt der Direktor.

"44!", sagt Fritz.

"Stimmt genau, aber wie kommst du darauf?"

"In meiner Straße wohnt ein Halbidiot und der ist 22!"


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Fitzchen (ca. 12) geht mit seinem Dad spazieren und sie kommen dummerweise auch am örtlichen Puff vorbei. Fragt fritz, was das denn für ein Haus sei. Der Vater wird rot und erklärt dann, daß es ein Freudenhaus sei und man sich dort Freude kaufen könne.
Neugierig wie Fritz nunmal ist, spart er sein Taschengeld und geht Wochen später mit 40€ ins Freudenhaus, legt das Geld auf den Tisch und sagt zur Puffmutter, daß er dafür möglichst viel Freude haben will. Die überlegt kurz, steckt dann das Geld ein und führt Fritz in die Küche, wo sie ihm einen riesigen Berg Marmeladenbrote vorsetzt und sagt, er dürfe sie alle essen. Fritz ist glücklich und als er abends wieder zu Hause ist, sagt er seinen Eltern wo er war. Beide sind schockiert und der Vater fragt, was er da gemacht hätte. Fritz antwortet, daß er die ersten 20 noch vernascht hätte, dann aber nicht mehr konnte und den Rest nur noch geleckt hat.


----------



## ACDSee (14. Juli 2014)

RTL ist wie Fukushima. Strahlt und strahlt, bis alle behindert sind.


----------



## nick9999 (14. Juli 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> RTL ist wie Fukushima. Strahlt und strahlt, bis alle behindert sind.


 
Der ist genial


----------



## GamerKing_33 (14. Juli 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> RTL ist wie Fukushima. Strahlt und strahlt, bis alle behindert sind.


Der ist Genial


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Morgens möchte ich ihn spüren, mit den Lippen zart berühren, zum blasen an den Mund ihn führen. Heiß läuft es dann in mich hinein



Spoiler



ja so ein Kaffee, der ist fein!


----------



## Offset (14. Juli 2014)

Der ist genial


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Juli 2014)

Paule deine Witze sind herrlich


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Der ist echt gemein ^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Danke, danke, danke 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen b u m s e n und blasen?



Spoiler



Schonmal b u m s e n an den Füßen gehabt?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht die Kriegsflagge der Schweiz aus:




Spoiler



Weißes Kreuz auf weißem Grund


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

@Frozen genial


----------



## coroc (14. Juli 2014)

Frankreich heißt das, wenn ich bitten darf 

Frankreich Witze sind toll.


----------



## ACDSee (14. Juli 2014)

Was sind 300.000 erhobene Arme?
– Die französiche Armee.

Neulich in Frankreich angerufen ... Es war mal wieder besetzt.


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Frankreich Witze sind toll.



Kann'se haben :

Warum haben französische Panzer einen Rückspiegel? Damit die Fahrer auch mal die Front sehen!

Die Franzosen sollten nur bei einem Ereigniss Gastgeber sein … bei einer Invasion!

Warum haben die französischen Kriegsschiffe Glasböden?  Um den Rest Ihrer Flotte zu sehen.

Warum haben die Franzosen Angst dass Deutschland Russland angreift? - Weil sie immer Anlauf aus Paris nehmen.

Wie merkt man, ob ein Franzose im Vorgarten war? - Die Mülltonne ist weg und der Hund ist schwanger.

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Franzose werden zum Tod durch  Erschießen verurteilt. Da sagt der Deutsche zum Schweizer und zum  Franzosen: "Ich hab gehört, dass die Leute von der Exekution sehr  leichtgläubig sind! Wenn wir clever sind, können wir es schaffen, zu  entkommen." Der Deutsche wird zur Exekution im Freien gebeten.
  Der Exekutionskommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"
  Da schreit der Deutsche: "Erdbeben!"
  Die Leute glauben ihm und laufen weg und der Deutsche entkommt!
  Der Schweizer denkt: "Das schaff ich auch!" Er wird zur Exekution gebeten.
  Der Kommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"
  Der Schweizer schreit: "Sturmflut!"
  Die Leute glauben auch ihm und laufen weg. Der Schweizer ist frei.
  Da denkt sich der Franzose: "Das schaffe ich auch." Der Franzose wird zur Exekution freigegeben.
  Der Kommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"
  Der Franzose schreit: "Feuer!"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Der letzte ist einfach genial


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Juli 2014)

Warum gibt es in Frankreich so viele Alleen?

Der deutsche Soldat steht gerne im Schatten.


Wer gewann die erste Tour de France? 

Das 55. Deutsche Panzerregiment. 


@Softy den letzten kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## ACDSee (14. Juli 2014)

Biete französisches Gewehr an.. 
Zustand: wie neu, ungebraucht, nur einmal fallen gelassen.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Juli 2014)

Was verstehen die Franzosen unter Kriegsführung?
-Wie ergebe ich mich am effizientesten...

Warum heisst das französische Standardgewehr (Famas) umgangssprachlich auch "Clairon"?
-Franzosen blasen halt gerne.

Warum spielt "Asterix und Obelix" in Frankreich?
-Die wollen sich halt auch mal einer Invasion erfolgreich widersetzen.

Sepp wird zu einem UNO-Einsatz geschickt. Nach zwei Wochen schreibt er seiner Mutter einen Brief:
"Liebe Mutter, uns geht es hier einigermassen gut. Wir sind in unserer Baracke 15 Leute - 10 Deutsche und 5 Franzosen."
Eine Woche später kommt der Brief von der Mutter zurück:
"Lieber Sepp - ich bin erstaunt, dass ihr jetzt schon Gefangene gemacht habt!"



Spoiler



Drei Männer der US-Marines werden nach ihrem letzten Auftrag zum Kommandeur beordert. 
 "Soldaten, aufgrund Ihrer hervorragenden Leistungen hat der Präsident  der Vereinigten Staaten veranlasst, dass Ihnen eine besondere Belohnung  zuteil wird! Sie sollen vermessen werden und erhalten für jeden  gemessenen Zentimeter 1000 Dollar!"
 Er tritt vor den ersten Soldaten und fragt: "Soldat, wie soll ich Sie vermessen?"
 Dieser steht stramm und antwortet: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Haarspitzen, Sir!"
 Gesagt, getan. Der Kommandeur misst 185cm und überreicht dem Soldaten 185'000 Dollar. 
 Der zweite beobachtet das ganze und denkt sich: 'Wenn wir schon gefragt  werden, wie man uns vermessen soll, dann lässt sich das vorherige doch  noch toppen!'
 Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, steht er stramm, reckt den linken Arm zum  Himmel und sagt: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Fingerspitzen,  Sir!"
 Wieder misst der Kommandeur wie gewünscht und überreicht dem Soldaten 235'000 Dollar. 
 Der dritte ist ein alter, schwarzer Sergeant aus dem Mississippi- Delta, der wohl schon viele Schlachtfelder gesehen hat. 
 Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, antwortet er: "Sir, von der Penispitze bis zu den Eiern, Sir!"
 Kommandeur: "Sind Sie sicher, Sergeant?"
 Sergeant: "Yes, Sir!"
 Kommandeur: "Nun, dann packen Sie mal aus!"
 Der Sergeant öffnet die Hose, zieht sein bestes Stück heraus und der  Kommandeur fängt an zu messen... plötzlich stutzt er und fragt:  "Sergeant, wo sind Ihre Eier???"
 "Sir, in VIETNAM, Sir!"






Spoiler



In der Kaserne schrillt das Telefon. Schroffe Stimme: "Was haben Sie an  Fahrzeugen da?" - "Momentan nur den alten Jeep, mit dem der General  seinen fetten Hintern spazierenfährt." - "Wissen Sie, wer hier spricht?"  - "Nein!" - "Hier spricht der General, und es ist mein Jeep, von dem  Sie reden, Soldat. Melden Sie sich bei mir!" - "Wissen Sie, wer hier  spricht?" - "Nein!" - "Na, dann schleich dich, Fettwanst!"


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2014)

Warum haben die Franzosen den WM Sieg 1998 so überschwänglich gefeiert?

Es war der erste französische Sieg ohne amerikanische Hilfe.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (15. Juli 2014)

Wie viel Gänge hat ein französischer Panzer? 

Sieben, 6 Rückwärtsgänge und einen Vorwärtsgang für Paraden.


Wie breit ist Frankreich?

 25 Panzerstunden.


Wie viel Mann braucht man, um Paris zu verteidigen?

keine Ahnung, hat noch keiner Probiert...


Was hat Aspirin mir Frankreich gemeinsam?
Beides kann leicht eingenommen werden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juli 2014)

In der Kompanie des Schützen Meier geht der Anruf ein, daß seine Mutter gestorben ist. Der Spieß läßt antreten und der UVD soll die Nachricht überbringen:
- Schütze Meier vortreten. Bedauere ihnen mitteilen zu mü+ssen, daß ihre Mutter gestorben ist. Eintreten.
Der Spieß ist sauer und sagt dem UVD, daß er da nicht sehr taktvoll war. Der gelobt Besserung. Ein paar Wochen später kommt die Nachricht, daß auch der Vater vom Schützen Meier gestorben ist. Der Spieß sagt zum UVD, daß er jetzt die Gelegenheit hat, um es besser zu machen. Der läßt antreten, stellt sich vor die truppe und sagt:
- Vollwaisen vortreten!
Keiner bewegt sich.
- Na komm schon Meier.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2014)

Herr General wir sind umzingelt.

Wunderbar, dass bedeutet wir können in alle Richtungen angreifen.

Rückzug? Was heißt hier Rückzug? Die Welt ist rund, wir greifen von hinten an.


----------



## BertB (15. Juli 2014)

stehen zwei nutten in mainz

sagt die eine:
mainz ist echt ein ekliges drecksloch

sagt die andere:
meins auch


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juli 2014)

Wieso ist der Eifelturm so hoch? Damit man die weiße Flagge bis nach Berlin sehen kann!



Spoiler



Ein Großvater sorgt sich um seinen Enkel, der inzwischen 18 ist, aber nie das Haus verläßt weil er ständig vor dem PC rumsitzt.
Eines Tages spricht ihn der Grossvater an:
"Weisst du, was ich in deinem Alter getan habe?"
"Ne was denn?"
"Wir sind nach Paris ins Moulin Rouge gefahren, haben gefressen,gesoffen, haben den Weibern an den Titten rumgespielt, haben dem Barmann an die Theke gepisst und sind ohne zu zahlen gegangen."
Dem Enkel scheint diese Vorstellung zu gefallen, nicht nur das, nein sie lässt ihn nicht mehr los, also entscheidet er sich das selbe zu tun.
Inzwischen sind 2 Wochen vergangen und der Grossvater kommt wieder zu Besuch. Da sieht er seinen Enkel komplett eingegipst und nur noch mit der Hälfte seiner Zähne.
"Mein Gott was ist mit dir passiert?"
"Tja Grossvater. Wir sind nach Paris ins Moulin Rouge gefahren, haben gefressen, gesoffen, den Weibern an den Titten rumgespielt, haben dem Barmann an die Theke gepisst und wollten ohne zu zahlen gehen. Da haben sie uns voll vertrimmt."
Fragt der Grossvater: "Mit wem wart ihr denn da?"
"Mit der Tui!"
"Hmh, ja", brummt der Grossvater, "das war der Fehler!"
"Warum, mit wem warst du denn da?"
"Mit der Wehrmacht"!!!



Wie brichst du einem Franzosen des Genick?
Hau' die Klobrille runter, wenn er trinkt.

Was ist das erste was ein französischer Soldat lernt?
In 24 Sprachen zu kapitulieren!

Wieso versteht sich Nike mit dem französischen Militär so gut?
In Kriegszeiten ist die französische Armee der größte Abnehmer von Laufschuhen.

Wie bringt man einen französischen Panzer dazu, nach vorne zu fahren?
Greif ihn von hinten an.

Das Leben ist wie Frankreich - Da müssen wir durch!

Tja die Österreicher, auch genannt Rest Jugoslawien Nord!

Ein deutscher Bauer geht auf den zugefrorenen Bodensee und bringt Mist dort aus. Warum? – Morgen kommen Österreicher, die wollen Land kaufen.

Was steht über Hitlers Haustür? Je größer der Jude, desto wärmer die Bude!

Wer war der schlechteste Golfer aller Zeiten?

Adolf Hitler. Der ist nie mehr aus dem Bunker rausgekommen.



Spoiler



George Bush, Tony Blair und Gerhard Schröder an der Nordsee.

Auf einmal sagt Blair: "Wir haben ein U-Boot, das 10 Tage ohne zu tanken unter Wasser bleiben kann."

Sagt Bush: "Das ist doch gar nichts! Wir können 30 Tage, ohne zu tanken, unter Wasser bleiben."

Schröder guckt schon ganz beschämt und schweigt. Plötzlich taucht ein U-Boot auf, die Luke geht auf und ein Mann schaut heraus: "Heil Hitler! Wir brauchen Diesel!"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Juli 2014)

@Pommes Sehr nice ^^… ich kenne keine Franzusen Witze  nur über Russen


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2014)

Drei Piloten, ein Amerikaner, ein Deutscher und ein Russe, sitzen in der Kneipe und unterhalten sich über die Grösse von Flugzeugen.

Der Russe sagt: Also wir haben ein Flugzeug, mit dem können wir drei Fussballmanschaften und 1000 Mann Publikum transportieren.

Da prahlt der Ami: Well, very good, wir haben ein Flugzeug, mit dem können wir fünf Fussballmannschaften und 2000 Mann Publikum transportieren.

Da meint der Amerikaner lächelnd: Sie in Deutschland haben nicht so grosse Flugzeuge?

Da sagt dieser: Doch, doch, aber ich weiss die genauen Grössen nicht. Ich erzäle Ihnen einfach mal von meinem letzten Flug. Also ich flieg da über den Atlantik und höre plötzlich ein Geräusch. Ich sage also zu meinen Bordingenieur Anton:

Anton, schnapp Dir mal den Porsche und schau hinten nach, was das sein könnte...

Anton kommt nach vier Stunden zurück, grinst wie ein Scheunentor und sagt: Es ist unwahrscheinlich, was Du für ein Gehör hast. Da hat doch tatsächlich so ein Idiot das Klofenster offengelassen. Jetzt ist eine Boeing reingekommen und fliegt dauernd um die Lampe und findet nicht wieder raus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Juli 2014)

Der ist ja richtig geil


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juli 2014)

Merkel, Obama und Putin sitzen zusammen im Flugzeug. Obama sagt, daß wenn er jetzt einen 1000-Dollarschein aus dem Flieger werfen würde, würde er einen Menschen sehr glücklich machen. Darauf entgegnet Putin, daß wenn er jetzt 10 100 Dollarscheine rauswerfen würde dann wären 10 Menschen sehr glücklich. Daraufhin sagt Merkel, daß wenn sie 1000 Ein-Euromünzen rauswerfen würde würde, wären immerhin 1000 Menschen glücklich. Da meldet sich der Pilot und sagt, daß wenn er jetzt 3 Menschen ohne Fallschirme rauswerfen würde, wären weltweit viele Millionen Menschen glücklich.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn den anders 

Sitzen Obama, Merkel und Sarkozy im Flugzeug. 
Wirft der Sarkozy eine Weinflasche raus und sagt "So, jetzt ist ein Franzose glücklich".
Wirft der Obama eine Rolle 100$-Scheine raus und sagt "Now one family is glucklish".
Kommt der Pilot nach hinten und wirft die Merkel raus, dreht sich zu den anderen beiden um, grinst und sagt "Jetzt sind 80 Millionen Deutsche glücklich".


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

Die sind zwar lustig aber


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juli 2014)

Warum  ? Die sind


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

Joa die sind lustig ^^…

Ich dachte wenn Merkel Geld weg schmeißt werden alle Griechen glücklich


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Joa die sind lustig ^^…
> 
> Ich dachte wenn Merkel Geld weg schmeißt werden alle Griechen glücklich



Schmeißt Merkel nicht eh Geld weg?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Treffen sich ein Ösi, ein Deutscher und ein Ami in den Alpen. Sie wollen das tolle Echo dort testen. Der Deutsche schreit in die Schlucht: "Deutschland" - Land, land, land, land. Danach der Ösi: "Österreich" - reich, reich, reich, reich. Zuletzt der Ami: "United States" - aids, aids, aids, aids.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Juli 2014)

Boah Paule ^_^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Carrera-Bahnen und Brüsten?


Spoiler



Es gibt keinen. Beide sind für Kinder gedacht und Männer spielen damit.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Juli 2014)

Alter Paule  nix anderes zu tun


----------



## killer89 (18. Juli 2014)

Was macht ein Beamter, wenn er auf die Nase gefallen ist?


Spoiler



Er nimmt die Hände aus der Tasche


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

Können Katzen bellen?



Spoiler



Ja. Benzin drüber, anzünden und schon macht die Katze "WUFF"!


----------



## Exception (18. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Können Katzen bellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, aber Hunde können auch miauen. 
Hund in die Tiefkühltruhe, warten bis er gefroren ist und dann ab durch die Kreissäge.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

^ Nice.

Was ist Hochleistung?



Spoiler



Wenn´s im Schlafzimmer nach verbranntem Gummi stinkt.


----------



## duke999 (18. Juli 2014)

rolf xD


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

Was kommt raus, wenn man einen Adler mit einem Stinktier kreuzt?



Spoiler



Etwas, das zum Himmel stinkt.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Ok, hier kommen ein paar geschmacklose (und ein Bisschen rassistische) Witze^^


Was ist schwarz, hat 8 Arme, vier Beine und kann sprechen?


Spoiler



Keine Ahnung, aber es kann verdammt schnell Baumwolle pflücken



Was ist blau und mäht den Rasen?


Spoiler



Ich kann meinen ***** anmalen, wie ich will



Was ist grün und mäht den Rasen?


Spoiler



Ich kann den Typen immer noch anmalen, wie ich will




Was ist rot und stört beim Denken?


Spoiler



Ne Kugel im Kopf





Ein Heeresoffizier besucht seinen ersten Sohn im Krankenhaus. Als er ins Zimmer tritt, hört er seinen Sohn gerade sagen "Bei einem rechtwinkligen Dreieck entspricht die Summe der Kathetenquadrate dem Hypotenusenquadrat". 
Der Vater ist besorgt und spricht einen Arzt an: "Du sach mal, das Kind ist doch viel zu intelligent - kann man da nicht was machen?" Der Arzt schlägt daraufhin vor, dem Kind das halbe Gehirn zu entfernen. Gesagt, getan.
Zwei Wochen später kommt der Vater wieder ins Krankenhaus, besucht seinen Sohn und als er ins Zimmer tritt, hört er ihn sagen "vierunddreissig, fünfunddreissig, sechsunddreissig..." - da spricht er den Arzt noch einmal darauf an und der meint, man könne dem Kind die andere Hälfte auch entfernen. Gesagt, getan.
Drei Wochen später kommt der Vater wieder ins Krankenhaus, macht die Tür zum Zimmer auf, sein Sohn sieht ihn und schreit "KOMPANIE STILLGESTANDEN!"


....Alle Offiziere der Bundeswehr riechen nach Wasser. Die Heeresoffiziere nach Grundwasser, die Marineoffiziere nach Meerwasser und die Flieger nach Rasierwasser.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Alle Offiziere der Bundeswehr riechen nach Wasser. Die Heeresoffiziere nach Grundwasser, die Marineoffiziere nach Meerwasser und die Flieger nach Rasierwasser.


 Nice.

Zwei Bauarbeiter treten sich gegenseitig in ihre empfindlichste Stelle. Ein Passant fragt die beiden, ob denn das nicht weh tun würde. Darauf antworten sie dem Passant: "Wir haben Stahlkappen in den Schuhen..."


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juli 2014)

Was hat vier Beine und einen Arm?

- ein Pitbull auf dem Kinderspielplatz


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Zwei Bauarbeiter treten sich gegenseitig in ihre empfindlichste Stelle. Ein Passant fragt die beiden, ob denn das nicht weh tun würde. Darauf antworten sie dem Passant: "Wir haben Stahlkappen in den Schuhen..."



Balls of steel würde ich mal sagen^^

Musterung in der Lüneburger Heide. Splitternackt steht der Bauernsohn  vor dem Stabsarzt und erklärt, er leide an einer unheilbaren  Sehschwäche. Der Arzt ballt die Hand zu einer Faust und fragt "Was sehen  Sie?""Nichts" antwortet der Bauernsohn. Wortlos ruft der Arzt eine  Schwester herbei, knöpft ihr die Bluse auf und massiert ihr ausgiebig  die Brüste. "Was sehen Sie?" "Nur verschwommene Umrisse, Herr  Stabsarzt!" "Mein Lieber, Ihre Augen sind ja möglicherweise im Eimer,  aber Ihre Nudel zeigt stramm in Richtung Kaserne."						

Ein junger Offizier soll in die Schreibstube versetzt werden. Bei der  Vorstellung fragt ihn sein Kommandeur: "Wie viele Anschläge schaffen Sie  in der Minute?" Der Soldat runzelt die Stirn: "Brauchen Sie einen  Mitarbeiter oder einen Terroristen?"						

Im Manöver ist eine Brücke gesperrt. Sie trägt ein Schild mit der  Aufschrift" Gesprengt!". Der General sieht völlig fassungslos, wie eine  ganze Kompanie gemütlich über die Brücke schlendert. Der letzte Soldat  hat ein Schild auf dem Rücken. Der General reißt den Feldstecher hoch  und liest: "Wir schwimmen!"						


Beim Waffenunterricht. Feldwebel:"...und einem Flüchtenden darf nur in  die Beine geschossen werden. Also Brustbein, Schambein, Stirnbein,  Jochbein und so weiter."
-> So einen hatten wir echt in der Ausbildung... Keine Ahnung vom Gewehr, die Sicherheitsvorschriften vermutlich nie gelesen und getroffen hat er auch nichts =/


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juli 2014)

Zwei Polizisten fischen einen Toten aus der Donau. Er hat einen Knebel im Mund, mehrere massive Eisenketten um den Körper geschlungen und  die Füße sind in einem Zementblock eingeschlossen. 
- Sagt der eine Polizist zum anderen: "Immer diese polnischen Metalldiebe... Die sollten einfach nicht mehr klauen, als sie tragen können..."

Zwei Cops finden einen toten Schwarzen am Wegesrand. Augen verbunden, mehrere Einschusslöcher, ein Messer steckt im Rücken.
- Die Cops sind sich schnell einig: Das Messer hat er geklaut und er erregt durch seinen besonders grausamen Selbstmord ein öffentliches Ärgenisses.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Zwei Cops finden einen toten Schwarzen am Wegesrand. Augen verbunden, mehrere Einschusslöcher, ein Messer steckt im Rücken.
> - Die Cops sind sich schnell einig: Das Messer hat er geklaut und er erregt durch seinen besonders grausamen Selbstmord ein öffentliches Ärgenisses.


 

't is 'Murika!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Juli 2014)

Wie buchstabiert man "Mann"?

mmmmmhhhhh, aaaahhhhhhh, nnnnhhhhhhhhh

Und wie buchstabiert man "Frau"?

ffff, rrrr, au!


----------



## Bene11660 (22. Juli 2014)

Dating für PC Gamer: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Juli 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Orkan und einer Frau?



Spoiler



Es gibt kein. Beides fängt mit leichtem blasen an und danach ist das Haus weg.


----------



## -sori- (27. Juli 2014)

Der Typ, der mich damals in der Schule gemobbt hat, nimmt mir bis zum heutigen Tag das Essensgeld.
Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man aber sagen: Er macht verdammt gute Cheeseburger!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

Ein alter Indianer erzählt seinem Enkel:
 In meiner Brust wohnen und  kämpfen zwei Wölfe. Einer davon ist der Wolf der Dunkelheit, des Neides,  der Verzweiflung, der Angst, und des Misstrauens. Der andere ist der  Wolf des Lichtes, der Liebe, der Lust und der Lebensfreude.
 Fragt der Enkel: Und welcher der Beiden wird gewinnen?
 Der alte Indianer antwortet daraufhin: Der, den ich füttere.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. August 2014)

Das ist aber kein Witz 
Eher ne Lebensweisheit.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. August 2014)

Heute in CSGO gegen wen gespielt - "League of Legends is besser".


----------



## Captn (5. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heute in CSGO gegen wen gespielt - "League of Legends is besser".



 Wahrscheinlich kann der einfach nix


----------



## duke999 (6. August 2014)

Auch eine Lebensweisheit:

Umso höher die Absätze, desto kürzer die Hauptsätze.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. August 2014)

Es gibt zwei Arten von Schiffen: Uboote und Ziele.

Weniger eine Lebensweisheit denn das Leitmotto so ziemlich aller Ubootfahrer.


Es gibt 10 Arten von Menschen:

Diejenigen, die das binäre System kennen und die anderen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Arten von Schiffen: Uboote und Ziele.


 
Es gibt 2 Arten von Menschen auf der Welt: Artilleristen und Ziele.


----------



## ACDSee (6. August 2014)

Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt, wer nicht vögelt, bekommt kein Kind.


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Mitarbeiter vom Jugendamt und einem Rottweiler? 


Beim Rottweiler hat man zumindest eine kleine Chance, sein Kind zurückzubekommen.


----------



## ebastler (6. August 2014)

Kein Witz, aber eine der genialsten Russen-Compilations XD
Ich hab mich bei einigen der Bilder halb tot gelacht^^

http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/08/06/6a6bbceeaa911199.jpg


----------



## wievieluhr (7. August 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kein Witz, aber eine der genialsten Russen-Compilations XD
> Ich hab mich bei einigen der Bilder halb tot gelacht^^
> 
> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/08/06/6a6bbceeaa911199.jpg


 
Pr0gramm <3.....

leider gibts kein Gore mehr   unterscheidet sich nurnoch geringfügig von 9fag...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. August 2014)

- Mami Mami ich will nicht mehr im Kreis laufen.

- Sei ruhig oder ich nagel den zweiten Fuß auch fest!


----------



## MatzeLP (7. August 2014)

-Mami Mami, ich mag Opa nicht.
-Sei still und iss!


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Pr0gramm <3.....
> 
> leider gibts kein Gore mehr   unterscheidet sich nurnoch geringfügig von 9fag...


 
Man redet nicht über das pr0gramm... Jeder muss seinen weg selber finden.


----------



## jonas1212 (7. August 2014)

Was ist Hitler auf einem Motorroller?
2. Vergaser
Was ist ein schwarzer in einem Loch?
Ein negativ


----------



## wievieluhr (7. August 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Man redet nicht über das pr0gramm... Jeder muss seinen weg selber finden.


----------



## DocVersillia (8. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Arten von Schiffen: Uboote und Ziele.
> 
> Weniger eine Lebensweisheit denn das Leitmotto so ziemlich aller Ubootfahrer.


 

sehr richtig......  Gruß Ex- Emi U22/U30....später S-Pützfahrer


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. August 2014)

Was ist das wichtigste Körperteil an einer Frau?



Spoiler



Der Damm. Sonst ist die (M)Uschi im Gesäß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Was ist das wichtigste Körperteil an einer Frau?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne die Antwort anders, aber werde es hier nicht schreiben 
[SIZE=+1]_Tim und Tom liegen morgens noch lange im Bett.Plötzlich meint _[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]_Tim ganz leise zu Tom du, ich glaube, wenn Mutti uns nicht bald_[/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1]weckt, dann kommen wir noch zu spät in die Schule.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. August 2014)

Der Kaffeetassen Halter ist abgebrochen. - Der was bitte? - Der Tassenhalter, bis jetzt funktionierte er tadellos, nur ist er für grosse Tassen zu schwach. - Ähh - was steht auf diesem Tassenhalter ? - Mitsumi 8x....


----------



## GamerKing_33 (19. August 2014)

Ich habe ein Brötchen angerufen.. es war belegt!

Was macht ein Emo? Er empfängt dich mit offenen Armen  (Nein, ich habe nichts gegen Emos)


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. August 2014)

Ich hatte in Frankreich angerufen - War aber besetzt...
Danach habe noch der NSA auf dem Anrufbeantworter eine Nachricht hinterlassen - wurde abgehört...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. August 2014)

Habe bei Weight Watchers angerufen aber es hat keiner abgenommen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2014)

Ich steuer auch mal einen bei

Letztens habe ich mit meiner Frau eine lange Unterhaltung über unser Leben geführt. Da kamen wir auch auf das Thema Sterbehilfe zu sprechen.
Da sagte ich zu meiner Frau: "Wenn ich jemals in so einem Zustand geraten sollte, abhängig von Maschinen und einer Flüssigkeit aus einer Falsche, dann bitte schalte die Geräte ab und lass mich sterben."
Da stand sie wortlos auf, machte den Fernseher und Computer aus und schüttete mein Bier weg, die blöde Kuh!


----------



## ACDSee (26. August 2014)

Wie empfängt man am besten RTL?

- mit einem Hartz-IV-Empfänger.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob er der schon mal gebracht wurde, aber hier mal was von mir:

Fragt ein Angestellter seinen Chef: "Und, haben Sie schon mal mit meiner Frau geschlafen?"

Chef: "Was?! Nein.

Der Angestellte: "Sollten sie aber, ist nämlich besser als mit ihrer."


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Durchweg geistiger Dünnschiss.



Hahaha....der war aber auch nicht schlecht!  

Jetzt mal im Ernst - wenn du dich 70 Jahre später noch dafür verantwortlich fühlst, ist dir echt nicht mehr zu helfen...



B2t:
Wo hat sich Anna während des Selbstmordanschlages versteckt?
Na teilweise dort, teilweise da...


Wie heisst der koreanische Verkehrsminister?
"Um Lei Tung"


Warum sind Priester in der Regel schlecht gelaunt? Na was würdest du machen, wenn dein Chef dir befiehlt, zur Arbeit einen Rock zu tragen...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> B2t:
> Wo hat sich Anna während dem Selbstmordanschlag versteckt?
> Na teilweise dort, teilweise da...



"Des Selbstmordanschlages"[emoji121] 


Der ist


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Du kommst mir jetzt nicht wirklich mit Grammatik... Morgens um drei? XD

Habs ja schon verbessert


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du kommst mir jetzt nicht wirklich mit Grammatik... Morgens um drei? XD
> 
> Habs ja schon verbessert


Ein Soldat muss immer volle Leistungsfähigkeit zeigen [emoji121] 

Wärmequelle im Haus auf Chinesisch:

Hei-Zung


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Ich bin bei den Sanis, das alleine würde schon ausreichend für unlogische und dumme Witze qualifizieren. 


Die drei bekanntesten Piloten aus Korea
Sum ting wong
Wei so lo
Hoo lee fuk


----------



## Captn (28. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die drei bekanntesten Piloten aus Korea
> Sum ting wong
> Wei so lo
> Hoo lee fuk



Haha, genial


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. August 2014)

Wie heißt der Chef vom türkischen Mc Donalds?



Spoiler



Is mir übel



Wie heißt der japanische Sexminister?



Spoiler



Schwing dein Ding


----------



## ebastler (28. August 2014)

Ich liebe das Zeug...^^

http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/08/27/615c33d00f6db92f.png


----------



## Captn (28. August 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Zeug...^^
> 
> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/08/27/615c33d00f6db92f.png



 Einfach nur herrlich


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was waren Susis letzte Worte während des Flugzeugabsturzes?


Spoiler



ALLAHU AKBAR!


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Was ist weiß und steht hinterm Baum?

Ne schüchterne Milch...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. August 2014)

ZWei Jungs und zwei Mädels treffen sich und stellen sich vor. Das eine Mädel sagt, daß sie so heiße wie das Körperteil zwischen ihren Beinen - nur ohne den ersten Buchstaben. Darauf der eine Junge: "Du heißt echt Otze?"


----------



## Captn (29. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> ZWei Jungs und zwei Mädels treffen sich und stellen sich vor. Das eine Mädel sagt, daß sie so heiße wie das Körperteil zwischen ihren Beinen - nur ohne den ersten Buchstaben. Darauf der eine Junge: "Du heißt echt Otze?"



Ich dachte schon bei Körperteil es läuft auf einen Ladyboy hinaus


----------



## Teutonnen (31. August 2014)

Warum spielen Juden nicht gerne CSGO?


Spoiler



Skin-Neid.


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Warum hat sich der Toyota MR-2 in Frankreich so schlecht verkauft?

Ganz einfach sprich mal MR-2 in französisch aus .


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2014)

Mit Erklärung für die, die keine Franzmannsprache können?^^


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Es wird dann "M R Deux" ausgesprochen, was dann in etwa so viel wie "merde" klingt, also Schei** .


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2014)

Ah 
Der ist gut ^^ Mir fehlte die 2 auf Französisch


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Als mir das nen Kollege letzte Woche erzählt hat, hab ich auch erst überlegen müssen und das nach 4 Jahren Französisch  .


----------



## Xcravier (31. August 2014)

War ja klar, dass unser CaptainStuhlgang mit so einem Witz ankommt


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass unser CaptainStuhlgang mit so einem Witz ankommt



 ich werd nich mehr


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

Ich habe meinem Wecker auf unmissverständliche Art mitgeteilt, dass ich ihn nicht leiden kann...
Jetzt ist er am Boden zerstört.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2014)

Wenn Chuck Norris wirklich so hart wäre, würde er jetzt zu mir kommen und meinen Kopf auf die Tastatur haujfjdbxhdjdbc


----------



## Trab (1. September 2014)

Gehen Obama, Putin und Merkel am Strand der Nordsee entlang. Obama sagt:„ Unsere U-boote können 3 Wochen, ohne aufzutanken, Unterwasser bleibt.“ Darauf hin erwidert Putin:„ Das ist gar nichts unsere U-boote können 3 Monate Unterwasser bleiben.“ Angela guck beschämt weg. Ein U-Boot taucht auf und ein Mann schreit aus dem U-Boot:„ Heil Hitler, wir brauchen mehr Diesel.“


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

Trab schrieb:


> Gehen Obama, Putin und Merkel am Strand der Nordsee entlang. Obama sagt: Unsere U-boote können 3 Wochen, ohne aufzutanken, Unterwasser bleibt. Darauf hin erwidert Putin: Das ist gar nichts unsere U-boote können 3 Monate Unterwasser bleiben. Angela guck beschämt weg. Ein U-Boot taucht auf und ein Mann schreit aus dem U-Boot: Heil Hitler, wir brauchen mehr Diesel.



 Das hat aber schon recht lange Unterwasser bleiben können.

"Mutti, Mutti darf ich noch ein Geleebonbon haben?"
"Dummes Balg, du weißt genau das Oma nur zwei Augen hat."

"Mutti, Mutti wann darf ich wieder im Sandkasten spielen?"
"Wenn wir einen anderen Platz für Papa gefunden haben."


----------



## m0bbed (3. September 2014)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger...
Beide tot!


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

Fritzchen und Hänschen spielen Cowboy und Indianer. Fritzchen schiesst mit seinem Bogen auf Hänschen und schiesst ihm ein Auge aus. Hänschen rennt daraufhin nach Hause.
Am nächsten Tag treffen sie sich wieder, Hänschen hat jetzt eine Augenklappe. 

Da sagt Hänschen: "Schau mal Fritzchen, jetzt bin ich ein Pirat - aber wir dürfen kein "Cowboy und Indianer" mehr spielen - Mama hat gesagt, wenn du mir noch einmal ein Auge ausschiesst, würde ich dich nie wiedersehen".


----------



## Stryke7 (4. September 2014)

Schrödingers cat walks into a bar and doesn't.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. September 2014)

Den hab ich sogar verstanden


----------



## Ironics (7. September 2014)

Wie viele Liegestütze schafft Chuck Norris?

...

Alle!


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2014)

Fragt die 6jährige: Papa, hast du gestern Abend eine Weißwurst gegessen? Nein, wieso? Und warum liegt dann die Haut noch auf dem Nachttisch...

Gruß


----------



## ragon000 (7. September 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Fragt die 6jährige: Papa, hast du gestern Abend eine Weißwurst gegessen? Nein, wieso? Und warum liegt dann die Haut noch auf dem Nachttisch...  Guß




Der ist mies


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2014)

ragon000 schrieb:


> Der ist mies


Och, da gibts miesere Jetzt wärst du dran, meckern kann jeder...

Zwei Betrunkene auf einem Bahngleis: "Die Treppe nimmt ja kein Ende!" -  "Und ich kriegs schon im Rücken - das Geländer ist zu tief!" - "Na  endlich, da kommt ja ein Fahrstuhl!"

Gruß


----------



## Captn (7. September 2014)

Wofür steht VW Golf GTI

Völlig wertloser Gegenstand ohne logische Funktion (mit) geistig toten Insassen

An alle die besagtes Auto fahren, nehmt mir das bitte nicht übel  

Dafür noch was anderes:

Geht eine korpulente Frau in eine Bäckerei und sagt: "Ich möchte Rumkugeln".
Daraufhin der Bäcker: "Aber bitte nicht hier".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2014)

Seat: Sehen, Einsteigen, aufsteigen, Totlachen
FIAT: Ferrari in auffälliger Tarnung


----------



## duke999 (7. September 2014)

Was wird eigentlich in Autofahrerforen besprochen?"

Lamborghini Forum:

Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht weiter!


Audi A8 Forum:

Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?


Fiat Forum:

Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?


Mercedes C-Klasse Forum:

Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen nass geworden - Was tun?


MX-5 Forum:

So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW Touareg ist mir übers Auto gefahren.


VW Touareg Forum:

Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus?


Renault-Forum:

Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.


Bentley Forum:

Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich ihn?


Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:

Verbrauch unter 40L/100km - Motorschaden?


Smart Forum:

Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr Leistung!


Camaro Forum:

Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und seiner Frau geschlafen.
Wie kann ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und gehe keinesfalls
wieder zurück in den Knast!


Mustang Forum:

So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.


Civic Forum:

So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.


Opel Forum:

Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema gelöscht von Admin).


Mazda MX-5 Forum:

Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?


BMW M3 Forum:

Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3-Außenspiegel her?


Viper-Forum:

Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da wieder raus?


Ford Fiesta-Forum:

Hilfe - ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der Haube!


Seat Marbella Forum:

Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!


Honda-Forum:

Mein Integra dreht nur bis 9000 Touren - Motorschaden?


Honda CRX Forum:

Hilfe, der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuff.
Kann ich den Motor starten?


BMW 3er E36-Forum:

Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?


Hummer Forum:

Hab’ mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 Verletzte, 10 Tote.
Muss ich den schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen??
Er sitzt 25 Kilometer entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!


MB 190D Forum:

Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand Kisuaheli?


----------



## Klarostorix (7. September 2014)

Die Sammlung ist älter als der erste Golf


----------



## Softy (7. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (8. September 2014)

Schon gehört, der Papst ist gestorben!  - Ja, warum auch nicht, wenn er sich beruflich verbessern kann?


----------



## ACDSee (15. September 2014)

Was sagt ein Hollywoodschauspieler wenn er dir sagen möchte, dass er am nächten Tag nicht zur Arbeit muss?

- Morgen free man!


Da sagte der große Stift zum kleinen Stift: Wachs mal Stift!


----------



## jamie (15. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schrödingers cat walks into a bar and doesn't.





Two scientists walk into a bar. First one says: "I'll take a glas of H2O". Second one says: "'ll take a glas of H2O, too." Second one dies.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2014)

Musste erstmal googlen was h2o2 ist, der ist richtig gut


----------



## lg36 (16. September 2014)

Warum haben Frauen ihre Tage ?




 Antwort:  Weil sie es vierdient haben


----------



## Captn (16. September 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Two scientists walk into a bar. First one says: "I'll take a glas of H2O". Second one says: "'ll take a glas of H2O, too." Second one dies.


Der ist klasse


----------



## jamie (16. September 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der ist klasse


 
Jap, hat nur den kleinen Schönheitsfehler, dass pures H20 ,also destilliertes Wasser, auch nicht so gut zum Trinken geeignet ist.


----------



## drebbin (16. September 2014)

Im zweifelsfalle immer noch vorzuziehen :p


----------



## Captn (16. September 2014)

Was macht man mit nem Hund der keine Beine hat?



Um die Häuser ziehen.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. September 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Jap, hat nur den kleinen Schönheitsfehler, dass pures H20 ,also destilliertes Wasser, auch nicht so gut zum Trinken geeignet ist.


 
Gesünder als Wasserstoffperoxid ist es trotzdem. 


B2T:
Warum sind Leprakranke vom DFB ausgeschlossen? 
Na die lassen doch ständig das Bein stehen...


----------



## Klarostorix (18. September 2014)

Oder: Die sind die ganze Zeit am Faulen.


----------



## ACDSee (19. September 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Moped und der FDP? 

- Das Moped hat zumindest einen Sitz.


----------



## duke999 (19. September 2014)

ka wohin sonst damit:

Dutch Sauna Peter Butterman (real farts) - YouTube


----------



## ACDSee (19. September 2014)

Achtung, sehr Böse:
Ebola-Challenge: Datei:Ebola.jpg


----------



## Captn (19. September 2014)

ist das böse


----------



## ACDSee (19. September 2014)

Stupedia ist eine tolle Quelle der Inspiration. Sehr gelungen: HSV-Paradoxon
und natürlich die Lope


----------



## TheWitcher79 (19. September 2014)

Nachts ist es weiterhin kälter als draußen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. September 2014)

http://youtu.be/wGPGSyCreJA


----------



## T-Drive (20. September 2014)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Captn (20. September 2014)

konsequente Fehlerlösung


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

Wieso ist eine Frau immer in der Küche? Wegen der Herdanziehungskraft DD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. September 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Achtung, sehr Böse:
> Ebola-Challenge: Datei:Ebola.jpg



Zu geil ^^

In einem Schwimmbad findet ein Tauchwettbewerb statt, es kommt ein starker Mann und sagt " Ich schoff logger 30 Minoten unter Wosser", dann kam ein Kampfschwimmer und sagt " Ich schaff locker 3 Stunden", ein Junge hat sich auch angemeldet und sprach "Viell. schaff ich 5 Min unter Wasser, naja mal sehen". Sie  tauchten ein, der starke Mann kam nach 10 Minuten hoch "Heute warsch net moin Tog", nach 1 Stunde kommt der Kampfschwimmer "Heute war das nix", alle warten und warten der Junge ist immer noch unter Wasser, nach 5 Stunden kam und er hoch und sagte " Diese beschi*** Badehose, die sind an irgendetwas stecken geblieben, so ne Schei**".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. September 2014)

Hasst ihr es auch so, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt und dann selbst beantwortet? Ich auch!


----------



## Klarostorix (25. September 2014)

Wer findet es noch schlimmer, wenn jemand eine rhetorische Frage stellt, und dann laut selbst beantwortet? Ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Wie muss der Stoff in einem Nissan Skyline sein? 
Reisfest


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. September 2014)

Hitler schreibt 1942 einen Brief an Österreich in dem er um Panzerunterstützung bittet, nach 2 Wochen kommt die Antwort: " Wollt ihr einen Panzer oder gleich alle zwei?"


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hitler schreibt 1942 einen Brief an Österreich in dem er um Panzerunterstützung bittet, nach 2 Wochen kommt die Antwort: " Wollt ihr einen Panzer oder gleich alle zwei?"


Hab den mit einer UN-Mission statt Hitler schonmal gehört, aber so find ich den noch besser


----------



## T-Drive (26. September 2014)

Warum hat die katholische Kirche ein Kupferdach und die evangelische Kirche ein Schieferdach ?





Spoiler



damits nicht reinregnet


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. September 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Warum hat die katholische Kirche ein Kupferdach und die evangelische Kirche ein Schieferdach ?
> 
> * SPOILER *



Der ist bescheuert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. September 2014)

Habt ein Herz für die PXGH-App-User und hört mit den Spoilern auf  haha


----------



## EnergyCross (30. September 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habt ein Herz für die PXGH-App-User und hört mit den Spoilern auf  haha


 

Tapatalk ftw  

Topic:

Wohin gehen Berge, wenn sie alt werden?

- ins Alpenheim


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Oktober 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Tapatalk ftw


 
Zieht zu viel, wenn man gerade kein WLAN zur Hand hat. Die PCGHX-App verbraucht pro 20 Minuten ca. 1,5MB.

@Topic:

"Mama! Wieso finde ich keine Freundin?"
"Kennst du den Satz "Zu jedem Topf passt ein Deckel."? Du bist 'ne Pfanne, Kevin!"


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2014)

Hat ein Freund von mir mal gebracht, trocken, mitten in nem normalen Gespräch über einen etwas abgedrehten Kumpel, der Kevin heißt: "Kevin ist kein Name, Kevin ist eine Diagnose"

(sorry an alle Kevins hier)


----------



## Captn (5. Oktober 2014)

Hat mir gestern ein Kumpel erzählt (Achtung könnte Moralapostel hervorlocken):

Was haben eine Rosine und Schwarzer gemeinsam?
.........................................................
Sie gehören beide in den Stollen.


----------



## thoast3 (5. Oktober 2014)

Der ist fies


----------



## Captn (5. Oktober 2014)

Er meinte, dass ihm das einer bei Siemens erzählt hätte


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat ein Freund von mir mal gebracht, trocken, mitten in nem normalen Gespräch über einen etwas abgedrehten Kumpel, der Kevin heißt: "Kevin ist kein Name, Kevin ist eine Diagnose"
> 
> (sorry an alle Kevins hier)


 
genial!


----------



## dragonlort (21. Oktober 2014)

"Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich eine Muschel auf die Innenseite ihrer Schenkel tätowieren lassen"

"Echt?"

"Ja, echt. Neulich bin ich mit dem Gesicht ganz nah ran gegangen und konnte das Meer riechen^^


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar kein Witz im eigentlichen Sinne...Aber eben doch ein Witz - und lustig noch dazu 
20 Minuten - Gamer, werdet erwachsen! - Games


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Oktober 2014)

Wer macht mit ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wer macht mit ?
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=779870"/>



Kein schlechter Stundenlohn.  Dann könnte ich mir bei 3 Stunden einen Koreaner, 2x290/970 kaufen,  ein Ds 6....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snipa (22. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr schon die Skandalhochzeit des Jahres mitbekommen?

Die Russin Anna Bolika heiratet den Chinesen Do Ping.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

Wie heisst der chinesische Verkehrsminister?
Um Lai Tung


----------



## Xcravier (22. Oktober 2014)

Wie heißt ein Chinesischer Polizist? 

Lang Fing Fang


----------



## Rarek (22. Oktober 2014)

und der Hund?

lang fing fang wau


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Oktober 2014)

... und die Polizeipistole? - Lang Fing Fang Peng


----------



## 04_alex_4 (22. Oktober 2014)

"warum ist Spermaspende teurer ist als Blutspende?"

"weil es Handarbeit ist"


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

Dachte die Pistole wäre Click Click Click... Weil eben Made in China


----------



## Simita (23. Oktober 2014)

Was ist lila bunt kartiert und segelt um's haus?
Mein lila bunt karierter haus umsegler


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2014)

? Was heißt auf Chinesisch "Mutter"? -> Zang

? ... und Schwiegermutter? -> Kniff Zang


----------



## Knäcke (23. Oktober 2014)

"Let's fetz" sprach der Frosch und sprang in den Mixer!


----------



## lg36 (23. Oktober 2014)

04_alex_4 schrieb:


> "warum ist Spermaspende teurer ist als Blutspende?"
> 
> "weil es Handarbeit ist"


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar nicht lustig aber ein Witz ganz sicher: Ich hab meine Mionix Avior in der RMA - DOA, der RMB-Switch war hinüber. Seit fünf Wochen, angegeben waren 15 Werktage... 

Bekam gerade eine Mail vom Händler, nachdem ich schriftlich eine Frist von 10 Werktagen gesetzt hatte (finde ich zumindest ok, wenn das Ding auf der Website als "sofort lieferbar" angegeben wird...) jaa geht nicht so schnell, musst bissl warten usw. - *wenn's schnell gehen soll, kostet das extra weil porto.*

 ->  -> 
Is klar.


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

Was hüpft über die Wiese und raucht?



Spoiler



Ein Kaminchen


----------



## hebo89 (24. Oktober 2014)

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?



Spoiler



faxen


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Oktober 2014)

Letzten hat mich ein kleiner junge "Dreckiger Na**" genannt...

Was für eine frechheit! Dabei Wasche ich meine SS-Uniform doch jeden Tag.


----------



## Captn (24. Oktober 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Letzten hat mich ein kleiner junge "Dreckiger Na**" genannt...
> 
> Was für eine frechheit! Dabei Wasche ich meine SS-Uniform doch jeden Tag.


 der ist gut


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Oktober 2014)

I dig, you dig, he digs, she digs, we dig....

It's not a Poem but it's very deep.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

EDIT: Fail, sollte in den Netzteilthread. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (26. Oktober 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Was ist lila bunt kartiert und segelt um's haus?
> Mein lila bunt karierter haus umsegler


 
Warum liegt ein Mann vor dem Haus ?



Er ist mit dem Lilabuntkariertem Hausumsegler zusammengestossen


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2014)

Flight Delayed After Passengers Find 'Al-Qaeda' Wi-Fi Hotspot - Business Insider

Ich pack's nicht mehr.  Der Name..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Oktober 2014)

Pamela Anderson ist zur Audienz beim Papst. Als sie sich gerade vor ihn hinkniet, passiert das Malheur, der Träger ihres BH's reißt und und gibt einen tiefen Einblick frei.
Der Papst murmelt ganz brüskiert: Oh Gott Oh Gott.
Kommt eine Stimme von oben: Na endlich rufst Du mich mal, wenn es was zu gucken gibt


----------



## DjangOC (28. Oktober 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Pamela Anderson ist zur Audienz beim Papst. Als sie sich gerade vor ihn hinkniet, passiert das Malheur, der Träger ihres BH's reißt und und gibt einen tiefen Einblick frei.
> Der Papst murmelt ganz brüskiert: Oh Gott Oh Gott.
> Kommt eine Stimme von oben: Na endlich rufst Du mich mal, wenn es was zu gucken gibt


 
genial!!!


----------



## nick9999 (28. Oktober 2014)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Oktober 2014)

Eine Indertat ist in der Tat eine Tat, die in der Tat ein Inder tat.


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Eine Indertat ist in der Tat eine Tat, die in der Tat ein Inder tat.



Sagen sie einen Satz, der nur aus den Wörtern  "Der" und "in"  besteht:

"Der Inder in der Inderin."


----------



## jajo3998 (30. Oktober 2014)

Was ist groß, grün und tut weh wenn man es auf den Fuß bekommt?



Ein Billiardtisch!


----------



## AeroX (30. Oktober 2014)

Jobcenter Mitarbeiter: Schatz wir hatten heute einen sehr Anstrengenden Tag.
Sie: Warum was los ?
Er: Heute sind die Computer ausgefallen, wir mussten selber Denken.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Oktober 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sagen sie einen Satz, der nur aus den Wörtern  "Der" und "in"  besteht:
> 
> "Der Inder in der Inderin."


Ist aber kein Satz, da fehlt das Verb 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das muss man unbedingt bei nem Date sagen


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2014)

Was machen drei Schwule, wenn sie nachts mit einer Frau in den Wald gehen?
Zwei halten sie fest, einer macht ihr die Frisur.



Es gibt zwei Dinge, die ich hasse:
1. Rassismus.
2. Neben einem Schwarzen im Bus zu sitzen.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Oktober 2014)

Was würde Wall E sagen wenn er schwul wäre? Steeeevvvvvvve
Frauen sind wie Kondome, sie verbringen zu viel Zeit in deinem Geldbeutel und zu wenig Zeit auf deinem *****.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Oktober 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Dinge, die ich hasse:
> 1. Rassismus.
> 2. Neben einem Schwarzen im Bus zu sitzen.



Einer der Besten 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Eine alte Dame am Strand frägt den kleinen Max: "Werden hier viele Wracks angeschwämmt?" - "Nein, sie sind das erste!" 
Was rauchen die Kassiererinnen bei Aldi?
-Nen Kassenbong


----------



## MrCaedo (31. Oktober 2014)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen Arnold Schwarzenegger und Jesus? Jesus hat das breitere Kreuz


----------



## Jackyy_BaDitO2 (3. November 2014)

sämtliche WoW witze

aus verständnisgründen sag ich die im englischen orginal, außerdem sind unter umständen klassische oder TBC erfahrung nötig um manche zu verstehen :p

"yo momma is so fat, when she entered the black temple, it became the sunken temple"

"who is a better car driver? a retri pala or a woman?" - "the retri since he deals no damage"

"yo momma is so fat, it takes 5 warlocks to summon her"

"yo momma is so ugly, on weekends she works as endboss of mauradon"

"yo momma is so fat, the worldmap is a pitcture of her"

"what have rogues and noobs in common?" - " they both pick locks"

gott könnt so noch den ganzen tag weiter machen, kenn fast alle auswenig

*el edito*
der witz musste noch dabei sein xD

"Yo momma is so ugly even Illidan wasn't prepared."

"Yo momma is so fat that she is still lvl 60! She couldn't get through the dark portal in tbc!"

"Yo momma so ugly she's the reason Kil'Jaeden went back through his portal"

"Yo momma's so fat that she hasn't raided since 2007, because only a 40-man raid was large enough to hold her."


----------



## Durty7 (3. November 2014)

Koch gesteht seltsame Leidenschaft - "Penne in Tomatensoße."


----------



## Teutonnen (4. November 2014)

Neue Definition eines "Marines":
My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment Sir

Neue Definition von "Navy":
Never Again Volunteer Yourself...


Was sagt der Sani zum Infanteristen? "Bis bald..."


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Ist der Bus da ist der Mann nicht da, ist der Mann da ist der Bus nicht da. Kommt noch ein Mann und hat auch 5€ dabei.


----------



## ebastler (4. November 2014)

PepperID schrieb:


> Ist der Bus da ist der Mann nicht da, ist der Mann da ist der Bus nicht da. Kommt noch ein Mann und hat auch 5€ dabei.


Hä? Ich sitz grad auf der Leitung, kann mir den wer erklären?^^


----------



## lg36 (4. November 2014)

Der Thread heißt :  Unlogische, dumme & lustige witze. Und ich glaube das ist eben einer der unlogischen !


----------



## ebastler (4. November 2014)

Ah, okay 
Ich hab da verzweifelt nach einem Sinn gesucht^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

In einem Zugabteil sitzen ein Chinese, ein Amerikaner, ein Türke und ein Deutscher.

Plötzlich steht der Chinese auf, öffnet das Fenster und wirft eine Handvoll Reis hinaus. Auf die Frage, was dies soll, entgegenet der Chinese: "Wil habben sovill Leis in China, da machen das bissel Leis nix aus."

Dann wirft der Amerikaner ein Bündel Dollarnoten hinaus und sagt: "Wir aben sou vail Dollar in USA, sou that's Peanuts."

Da schaut der Türke den Deutschen ängstlich an und sagt: "Du jetz nix kommen auf krasse Idee?!"


----------



## lg36 (5. November 2014)

Was steht auf den Grabstein einer alten Jungfrau?




Spoiler



Ungeöffnet zurück.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2014)

Einige der "Witze" hier wurden ausgeblendet. Bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir hier uns immer noch im öffentlichen (deutschen) Raum bewegen.



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die rechtswidrig sind oder als obszön, pornografisch oder anderweitig anstößig empfunden werden.



In Zukunft bitte unterlassen. Ebenso bitte vermeiden: Beiträge bestehend ausschließlich aus Smileys.

*B2T*


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2014)

Was heißt Gefängniswärter auf griechisch? 

Arrest-toteles


----------



## -sori- (5. November 2014)

Drei männliche Automobilmanager waren auf der Toilette und standen an den Urinalen. der erste Manager ist fertig und geht rüber zum Waschbecken um sich die Hände zu waschen. anschließend trocknet er seine Hände sehr sorgfältig ab. er benutzt ein papiertuch nach dem anderen und achtet darauf, dass jeder kleinste Wasserfleck auf seiner Hand abgetrocknet ist. er dreht sich zu den anderen zwei um und sagt: "bei Mercedes lernen wir extrem gründlich zu sein." der zweite Manager beendet sein Geschäft und wäscht sich danach die Hände. er benutzt ein einziges Papierhandtuch und geht sicher, dass er seine Hände abtrocknet, indem er jeden verfügbaren Fetzen von dem Papier benutzt. er dreht sich um und sagt:" bei Volkswagen wird uns nicht nur beigebracht extrem gründlich zu sein, sondern wir lernen auch, extrem effizient zu sein."  der dritte Manager ist fertig, geht geradeaus auf die Tür zu und sagt im vorbeigehen lächelnd zu den anderen:" bei BMW pissen wir uns nicht auf die Hände."


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

^ den kenn ich mit Intel, Nvidia und AMD.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> ^ den kenn ich mit Intel, Nvidia und AMD.


Dem gibt's mit allen möglichen Firmen.  Mit Facebook und Microsoft oder so glaube ailuch


----------



## Teutonnen (6. November 2014)

Ja ja, die Deutschen. 

Hier mal eine Twitter-Statistik zu nem Fussballspiel (war AFAIK D gegen USA):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. November 2014)

Ist Mazda? Ich nehm' ihn Mitsubishi. Daihatsu. 

(Ist Maz da? Ich nehm' ihn mit zu Bishi. Dai hat zu.)


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Kommt eine Frau zu einem Mann und fragt ob sie einen Keks für ihn hat


----------



## XyZaaH (6. November 2014)

Gehen ein Elefant und eine Maus eine Straße entlang.
Fällt die Maus in ein tiefes Loch.
Frägt die Maus den Elefanten ob er ihr helfen kann, dieser denkt nach, stellt sich über das Loch, fährt seinen P*nis aus, die Maus klettert hoch und ist befreit.
Gehen die beiden weiter, fällt der Elefant in ein Loch. Die Maus überlegt wie sie ihm helfen kann, kommt dann mit einer roten Corvette, der Elefant hängt sich an die Corvette und die Maus zieht ihn hoch.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Hast du einen großen P*nis brauchst du keine rote Corvette


----------



## Teutonnen (7. November 2014)

^Und wenn du einen Funken Selbstachtung hast, würdest du nie ne Corvette kaufen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2014)

Was habt ihre gegen ne gepflegte Stingray?


----------



## nyso (7. November 2014)

Seitdem ich mit meinem 90 PS Auto ne Corvette Cr6 auf der Autobahn überholt habe ist mir jeglicher Respekt für Fahrer dieses Autos verloren gegangen


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2014)

Deswegen sind die Autos nicht schlecht, ich hab auch schon Porsche Fahrer mit 80 auf der Landstraße gesehen


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Seitdem ich mit meinem 90 PS Auto ne Corvette Cr6 auf der Autobahn überholt habe ist mir jeglicher Respekt für Fahrer dieses Autos verloren gegangen



Wenn man nicht Gas gibt, kann auch nix kommen nei ner Corvette. Du hast wahrscheinlich im Gegensatz zur Corvette volle Möhre gegeben  

B2T

Was denkt ein Pole bei BMW?
Bald mein Wagen 
^^


----------



## Teutonnen (8. November 2014)

Warum klauen _*Russen*_ gleich zwei Mercedes? 
-> Die müssen auf dem Heimweg auch noch durch Polen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2014)

Du meinst Russen


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. November 2014)

Er hat das schbell geändert nachdem er seinen Fail bemerkt hat, das geht also schon klar


----------



## Teutonnen (8. November 2014)

Jop, wollte eigentlich was in den gefällt-mir-Thread posten und hatte nen Brainfart. Aber ok. Russen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Warum klauen Russen gleich zwei Mercedes?
> -> Die müssen auf dem Heimweg auch noch durch Polen.



Der sollte eigentlich so gehen, 

Warum klauen Rumänen gleich zwei Mercedes ?
-> In Polen warten andere Rumänen auf sie.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2014)

Eine neue Hure im Bordell wird von der Chefin eingewiesen. 
Kommt der erste Kunde, äußert seinen Wunsch. 

Sie fragt ihre Chefin: ''Chefin, der will´s französisch, aber ich weiß nicht, was das ist.'' 
Sagt die Chefin: ''Ganz einfach. Du spitz den Mund und sagst: Honululu! Alles andere macht er selbst.''
Sie geht ins Zimmer zurück, auf einmal ein lauter Schrei. 
Die Chefin stürzt hinein: "Was ist denn passiert?" 
Antwortet das Mädchen: "Es tut mir leid, aber ich habe die Insel verwechselt und Gran Cannaria gesagt..."


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. November 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Eine neue Hure im Bordell wird von der Chefin eingewiesen.
> Kommt der erste Kunde, äußert seinen Wunsch.
> 
> Sie fragt ihre Chefin: ''Chefin, der will´s französisch, aber ich weiß nicht, was das ist.''
> ...



 Gefällt mir :daumen;


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2014)

Nicht kapiert ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (9. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nicht kapiert ^^


 

sprich mal Honululu und Gran Canaria aus und achte auf deine Mundbewegungen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. November 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es auch gecheckt. Nice


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. November 2014)

Ich versteh nicht, was an gran canaria weh tut


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2014)

Der Abstand der Zähne! Was sagt uns das jetzt über dich?


----------



## ebastler (11. November 2014)

Also ich hab die Zähne bei Honolulu gleich nahe beisammen wie bei allen Buchstaben von Gran Canaria außer dem A, da sogar weiter offen^^


----------



## Softy (11. November 2014)

Ich auch. Schmerzhaft wird es erst bei Inseln wie Lanzarote


----------



## ACDSee (11. November 2014)

Ich kenn den mit "Fitschi", richtig schön mit "PF" wie Pfui gesprochen.

Ein junger und ein alter Beamter sitzen in einem Büro, wer arbeitet?
- der Ventilator.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2014)

Was machen drei Schwule, wenn sie nachts mit einer Frau in den Wald gehen?


Spoiler



Zwei halten sie fest, einer macht ihr die Frisur.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2014)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? 

...No idea but it's heading straight for the World Trade Center.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2014)

Wie unterscheidet man islamistische Terroristen von irakischen Schulkindern?  

Keine Ahnung, ich fliege nur die Drone.


----------



## Rarek (12. November 2014)

böse


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den USA und Joghurt?


Spoiler



Wenn man Joghurt 200 Jahre lang in Ruhe lässt, bildet sich eine Kultur.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt "im Joghurt gibt's ne Kultur" gesagt, aber der ist auch gut. 

(Das ist genau genommen kein Witz, den hatte ich wirklich so im TS, es ging ursprünglich um die Wehrpflicht und wir sind dann zunehmend in Richtung mittlerer Osten abgedriftet)
Amerikaner: Wir haben halt das Problem, dass uns alle wegen unserer Freiheiten hassen und weil wir alles haben.
Franzose: Die hassen euch nicht wegen eurer Freiheiten, sondern weil ihr keine Gelegenheit auslasst, euren Nachbarn in den Garten zu scheissen - und dann auch noch stolz eure Flagge reinsteckt, damit der Nachbar auch ganz sicher weiss, wer's war.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. November 2014)

Welche sozial-demokratische, südeuropäsiche Partei ist international bekannt? 
.
.
.
.
Die Türk-linke


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. November 2014)

Allen steht das Wasser bis zum Hals, außer Rainer, der is kleiner...

Alle spielen auf der Betonplatte außer Gunther, der sitzt drunter

Alle haben schöne Haut, außer Thorsten, der hat Borsten

Alle kinder sitzen im Zug außer Regine, die liegt auf der Schiene

Gott sprach, es werde Licht, doch Petrus fand den Schalter nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2014)

Alle Kinder kochen schön nur nicht Susanne die hauen sie in die Pfanne


----------



## Exolot (15. November 2014)

Alle gucken aufs brennende Haus, außer Klaus der guckt heraus.

Alle pissen in die Rinne außer Inge die liegt drinne.

Alle stehn vorm Abgrund außer Peter der geht noch nen Meter.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCGamer (15. November 2014)

Hmm was fällt mir denn so ein xD:

- Egal wie gut du fährst, ein Zug fährt Güter

- Wer andren eine Bratwurst brät, hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. November 2014)

Ich letztens zu nem Freund "Wenn es Idiotensteuer gebe wärst du schon längst pleite". 

Der hats natürlich verstanden dass es nicht böse gemeint war .


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. November 2014)

Gothic 3 is gar nicht verbuggt

half life 3 kommt nächstes jahr

das nächste call of duty wird KOMPLETT NEU!

ea wird keine dlcs mehr raus bringen, sondern den ganzen inhalt sofort freischalten

bis 10 zählen a`la microsoft: 95; 98; 2000; ME; XP; Vista; 7; 8; 8.1; 10.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2014)

Glückliche Kinder in Japan:
Früher lachten sie, heute Strahlen sie.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. November 2014)

Egal wie gut du Parkst, Peter war Parker


----------



## GamerKing_33 (16. November 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Egal wie gut du Parkst, Peter war Parker


 
Da kenne ich auch welche:

Egal wie Gut du fährst, Züge fahren Güter.

Egal wie Dicht du bist, Göthe war Dichter.

Egal wie Jung deine Freunde sind, Jesus Freunde waren Jünger.

Egal wie Still du bist, Ben ist Stiller


----------



## Memphys (16. November 2014)

Echte Piraten weinen nicht, sie heulen Rum


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2014)

Geht ein Luftballon zum Arzt: Herr Doktor, ich habe Platzangst!


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2014)

Geht ein Frosch zum Bäcker:
"10 Brötchen du Arschloch"


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2014)

Oh nein bitte nicht GamerKing


----------



## Rarek (17. November 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> Allen steht das Wasser bis zum Hals, außer Rainer, der is kleiner...
> 
> [...]
> Gott sprach, es werde Licht, doch Petrus fand den Schalter nicht


 
und als er den Schalter fand war die Birne durchgebrannt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. November 2014)

Alter Schwede, manche sollten per Suchfunktion erst mal gucken, ob es den Witz nicht schon gibt. Manche Witze liest man hier 5x auf einer Seite xD


----------



## thoast3 (18. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. November 2014)

Habt ihr schon mal Stevie Wonders Kinder gesehen?

Nein? Er auch nicht  hahaha


----------



## lg36 (20. November 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal Stevie Wonders Kind er gesehen?
> 
> Nein? Er auch nicht  hahaha






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas605 (20. November 2014)

Was ist weiss und fliegt nach oben?

Eine behinderte Schneeflocke! 
xD


----------



## MOD6699 (20. November 2014)

Ein junges Rehkitz geht auf seine erste Erkundungstour durch den Wald. Plötzlich sieht es ein seltsames Tier und fragt "was bist du denn?". Das Tier antwortet: "Ich bin ein Wolfshund!". Das Kitz fragt wie das denn gehe. Da antwortet das Tier: "Na mein Vater war ein Wolf und meine Mutter ein Hund!". Aha denkt sich das Kitz und geht weiter. Kommt es an einen Weiher und sieht darin einen Fisch schwimmen. Neugierig fragt es: "Was bist du denn?". Das Tier antwortet: "Ich bin eine Lachsforelle! Mein Vater war ein Lachs und meine Mutter eine Forelle!". Das Kitz geht weiter und trifft wieder ein seltsames Tier und fragt: "Was bist du denn?" Das Tier antwortet: "Ich bin ein Armeisenbär!" Das Kitz: "Nanana!"


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. November 2014)

Ich hab so gut geschlafen wie ein Maler ! 

Mit Pinsel in der Hand und Farbe auf dem Bauch


----------



## bitbowl (20. November 2014)

Treffen sich zwei Päpste


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2014)

Geht momentan sogar...


----------



## Thomas605 (21. November 2014)

Was ist schwarzweiss und sitzt auf ner Schaukel?

Ein Schwinguin!


----------



## Teutonnen (21. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. November 2014)

Das Ding gehört in die Fail Ecke, polnische Flage ist weiß rot und nicht rot weiß.


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2014)

Das ist bei Polandball aber generell so, der ist immer falsch rum. Keine Ahnung, warum.

Beispiel: http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/11/07/05814ed5a67c6930.png


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. November 2014)

Weiße Augen auf weißem Grund wäre doof, wa?


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2014)

Vor ner Weile habe ich mal einen Comic gesehen, wo sich Polandball als Monaco geoutet hat, der sich seit Jahren nur als Poland ausgibt


----------



## Offset (21. November 2014)

Was haben Roller und Kondome gemeinsam? 

Beide behindern dem Verkehr.


----------



## torkol (21. November 2014)

Was hat Monopoly und Inzucht gemeinsam?

Beides sind Familienspiele


----------



## Pikus (21. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Vor ner Weile habe ich mal einen Comic gesehen, wo sich Polandball als Monaco geoutet hat, der sich seit Jahren nur als Poland ausgibt


 
Es ist genau andersrum, Polandball gibt sich als Monaco aus um sein Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern 
Scherz beiseite, laut knowyourmeme.com hat die Website mit dem Klee die Farben vertauscht um eine Differenzierung des OC vom Chan und anderen Seiten zu schaffen, auf denen man Polandball finden konnte/kann.
*newfag :p*

@T: 


Spoiler




Ein Ehepaar beschließt dem Winter in Deutschland zu entfliehen und  bucht eine Woche Südsee. Leider kann die Frau aus beruflichen Gründen  erst einen Tag später als ihr Mann fliegen. Der Ehemann fährt wie  geplant. Dort angekommen bezieht er sein Hotelzimmer und schickt seiner  Frau per Laptop sogleich eine Mail. Blöderweise hat er sich beim  Eingeben der E-Mail-Adresse vertippt und einen Buchstaben vertauscht. So  landet die E-Mail bei einer Witwe, die gerade von der Beerdigung ihres  Mannes kommt und die Beileidsbekundungen per E-Mail abruft. Als ihr Sohn  das Zimmer betritt, sieht er seine Mutter bewußtlos zusammensinken.  Sein Blick fällt auf den Bildschirm, auf dem zu lesen steht:

 AN: meine zurückgebliebene Frau
VON: Deinem vorgereisten Gatten
BETREFF: Bin gut angekommen.

 Liebste, bin soeben angekommen. Habe mich hier bereits eingelebt und  sehe, dass für Deine Ankunft alles schon vorbereitet ist. Wünsche Dir  eine gute Reise und erwarte Dich morgen. In Liebe, Dein Mann.
 PS: Verdammt heiß hier unten!


----------



## Stryke7 (21. November 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Was haben Roller und Kondome gemeinsam?
> 
> Beide behindern dem Verkehr.


 
Den Satz sollte man auf Autos umformen ...   In der Innenstadt sind die eindeutig die größte Behinderung  (aus der Sicht eines Alltagsfahrradfahrers und Freizeitautofahrers )


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. November 2014)

Liegen zwei Leichen auf dem dach, fällt eine runter - beide tot

Was ist der belibteste polnische name? - na, Klaus!

Treffen sich zwei Berge: der eine zum anderen: du bist aber spitz 

Drei Dinge die den Türken geklaut wurde: Die Pizza von den Italienern, das Croissant von den Franzosen und der Mond von der NASA 

Kommt ein Russe zu einer Schießerei - mit einem Messer

Was macht ein Idiot mit einem Messer am Meer? - in See stechen


----------



## Teutonnen (23. November 2014)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Kommt ein Russe zu einer Schießerei - mit einem Messer


 

Ich kenn den so:

Kommt ein Russe zu einer Schiesserei - cyka cyka blyaaaaaaargh...


----------



## Amon (23. November 2014)

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt


----------



## HappyApple (23. November 2014)

Wie kasstriert man einen Kühlschrank ?

Tür auf Eier rausnehmen Tür zu fertig.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. November 2014)

Was ist gross, schwer und macht hundert Millionen Japaner traurig?

Ne Atombombe.


----------



## ACDSee (27. November 2014)

Sinnfreie Wortkreationen:
- IS-Frauenbeauftragter
- NS-Integrationsbeirat
- FIFA-Ethikkommission


Er:
Du warst in jeder schweren Stunde bei mir,
damals, als meine Mutter starb,
und auch als ich im Casino mein Erbe verzockte,
und jetzt, wo mir die Ärzte sagen, ich habe Krebs...

Sie:
Was möchtest du mir sagen, mein Schatz?

Er:
Verpiss dich alte, du bringst mir Pech.


----------



## bitbowl (27. November 2014)

Nachts ist es kälter als draussen, da muss man aufpassen dass man nicht gegessen wird!


----------



## ACDSee (27. November 2014)

Boa alle labern immer diese blöden Chuck-Norris-Witze runter. Wenn es diesen Chuck wirklich geben würde, stände er jetzt  				hinter mir und würde mir bestimmt meinen Kopf auf die Tastatur  				schhhaahrhcsrhöoah yxcvd vfyvysrfgysdysdsdysdfysdfbn


----------



## thoast3 (27. November 2014)

Deine Mudda ist so blöd, die bestellt Ubisoft-Spiele vor


----------



## Thomas605 (28. November 2014)

Es gibt genau 10 arten von Menschen
Die, die das Dualsystem können und die, die es nicht können
xD


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (28. November 2014)

Thomas605 schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 10 arten von Menschen
> Die, die das Dualsystem können und die, die es nicht können
> xD



Ich liebe ihn 

Die Frau liegt im Krankenhaus und gebärt ihr Kind. Der Mann (Logiker) steht daneben.
Kind ist geboren, der Mann hält es voller Freude im Arm. Fragt die Frau ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen sei, da sagt der Mann "Ja.".

Eigentlich total unlustig aber ich mag ihn


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Eine absolute korrekte Antwort!


----------



## Captn (30. November 2014)

Schnabulator1337 schrieb:


> Ich liebe ihn
> 
> Die Frau liegt im Krankenhaus und gebärt ihr Kind. Der Mann (Logiker) steht daneben.
> Kind ist geboren, der Mann hält es voller Freude im Arm. Fragt die Frau ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen sei, da sagt der Mann "Ja.".
> ...


Was ist daran bitte nicht lustig?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Dezember 2014)

Sitzt eine Frau in einem vollen Bus. Neben ihr steht ihr Reisekoffer. Kommt ein Junge und fragt, ob er sich darauf setzen kann. Sagt die Frau: "Ja, aber Vorsicht - Eier!"
Der Junge: "Sind da Eier drin?"
Die Frau: "Nein, Stacheldraht."



Eigentlich total unlustig, aber passt ja hier rein ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Dezember 2014)

Das unlogischste daran ist wohl:  Wieso transportiert jemand Stacheldraht in einem Koffer im Zug?


----------



## Mayday1980 (4. Dezember 2014)

Warum kommen die Profis vom BVB momentan mit dem Fahrrad zum Training?




Spoiler



Damit Sie schonmal das Absteigen üben können


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....Braucht es da noch Worte?^^


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Dezember 2014)

Das hab ich mir bei mir gerade auch gedacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2014)

Bin mittlerweile bei 1'248


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2014)

Was friert und steht am Straßenrand? 
Eine Frostituierte. 

Was ist gelb  und steht am Straßenrand? 
Eine Postituierte. 

Was ist grün und steht am  Straßenrand? 
Eine Froschtituierte. 

Was ist weiß und steht am  Straßenrand? 
Natürlich das Schneeflittchen.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2014)

Was ist rosa und hinter einer Glasscheibe?
- Ein Baby im Backofen

Was ist rot und klopft ans Glas?
- Das Baby nach 5 Minuten

Was ist schwarz und war mal rot?
- Du idiot solltest doch die Eieruhr einschalten...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Dezember 2014)

Heute per WA zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (17. Dezember 2014)

Geht ein Mann mit zwei linken Füßen ins Schuhgeschäft: "Ich hätte gerne zwei Flip Flips."


----------



## thoast3 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wie lauten die beliebtesten Männervornamen in Polen?

1. Klaus
2. Dietrich


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2014)

Sie: Dieses Jahr kümmerst Du dich aber um die Gans.

Er: Wieso? 
Das ist doch deine Mutter!


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (21. Dezember 2014)

Frau:"Kann das sein, dass du eines unserer Kinder mobbst?" 
Er: "Sophie, Christian oder das fette?"

Kind zu Präsident Obama: "Mein Vater sagt, dass sie spionieren" Obama: "Das stimmt nicht! Apropo, er ist nicht dein richtiger Vater."


----------



## JJup82 (4. Januar 2015)

Haha


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torkol (7. Januar 2015)

Was haben Monopoly und Inzest gemeinsam?

Beides sind Familienspiele


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Der beste Anmachspruch - klappt garantiert immer!

Hey, riecht dieses Tuch für dich auch nach Chloroform?


----------



## Speicherpapst (12. Januar 2015)

3 Maenner sind in einem Keller eingesperrt, sagt der Entfuehrer: hier sind wuerfel, wer eine 6 wuerfelt bekommt eine Ueberraschung, wer keine 6 wuerfelt wird erschossen.

der Erste wuerfelt, eine 2, tot.
der zweite wuerfelt, eine 4 der Entfuehrer erschiesst auch ihn.
der Dritte wuerfelt eine 6 und fragt, was ist meine Ueberraschung???

Du darfst nochmal wuerfeln.


----------



## ACDSee (12. Januar 2015)

Der Newsticker vom Postillon ist auch immer wieder Gold wert:

++++ Damm gerissen: Starke Strömung verursacht Komplikationen bei Bibergeburt ++++

Edit:
++++ Sollte auf A4 zeichnen: Fünftklässler bei Kreuz Köln-Süd von Lkw überfahren ++++


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Januar 2015)

"Herr Neuer. Christiano Ronaldo ist Weltfußballer des Jahres geworden. 
Was halten Sie davon?"

"Ich halte ziemlich viel von ihm. Fast alles."


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2015)

Mein Sohn hat mich gefragt, was Steuern sind. Ich habe ihm 45% seiner Milchschnitte weggegessen. Jetzt weint er. Aber ich glaube, er hat's  verstanden!


----------



## Affliction (15. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat mich gefragt, was Steuern sind. Ich habe ihm 45% seiner Milchschnitte weggegessen. Jetzt weint er. Aber ich glaube, er hat's  verstanden!



[emoji23] super und auch traurig.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Egal wie Albern du bist er ist Albaner


----------



## StefanStg (17. Januar 2015)

In der JVA Berlin ist ein Neuling angekommen. Nach dem er den ersten Tag  überstanden hat, geht er gemeinsam mit seinen Mitgefangenen in den  Duschraum.
Sie gehen unter die Duschen, er seift sich ein, kneift die Augen  zusammen und spült den Schaum ab. Als er seine Augen wieder aufmacht,  ist der gesamte Raum leer.
Einige Sekunden später, kommt ein glatzköpfiger, stark tätowierter und muskelbepackter Mann in die Dusche.
“Du bist also der Neue, das Frischfleisch?”, fragt der Mann.
“…ja, äh also ja, ich bin neu hier.” antwortet der Neuling.
“Na dann weißt du ja, dass du jetzt dran bist, oder?”
Der Neuling ist sich der Lage bewusst und tritt seinem Schicksal gefasst  entgegen. “Dann sollen so sein. Ich bin bereit!” sagt er.
Der Muskelprotz tritt einen Schritt vor,” Du hast als Neuling die Wahl: Mit, oder ohne Spucke?”
Der Neuling überlegt nicht lange und sagt: ” Na dann mit Spucke, das sollte doch zumindest ein wenig die Schmerzen lindern!”
“Okay”, antwortet der Muskelberg, schwenkt seinen Kopf in Richtung Tür und ruft:” EY SPUCKE, KOMM HER! DER WILL NEN DREIER!!”


----------



## DeepXtreme (17. Januar 2015)

AMD FX-CPUs sind wie Fritten-Buden, heiss und ohne Nährwert.


----------



## torkol (18. Januar 2015)

StefanStg schrieb:


> In der JVA Berlin ist ein Neuling angekommen. Nach dem er den ersten Tag  überstanden hat, geht er gemeinsam mit seinen Mitgefangenen in den  Duschraum.
> Sie gehen unter die Duschen, er seift sich ein, kneift die Augen  zusammen und spült den Schaum ab. Als er seine Augen wieder aufmacht,  ist der gesamte Raum leer.
> Einige Sekunden später, kommt ein glatzköpfiger, stark tätowierter und muskelbepackter Mann in die Dusche.
> “Du bist also der Neue, das Frischfleisch?”, fragt der Mann.
> ...


Der ist ja genial


----------



## Affliction (18. Januar 2015)

StefanStg schrieb:


> In der JVA Berlin ist ein Neuling angekommen. Nach dem er den ersten Tag  überstanden hat, geht er gemeinsam mit seinen Mitgefangenen in den  Duschraum.
> Sie gehen unter die Duschen, er seift sich ein, kneift die Augen  zusammen und spült den Schaum ab. Als er seine Augen wieder aufmacht,  ist der gesamte Raum leer.
> Einige Sekunden später, kommt ein glatzköpfiger, stark tätowierter und muskelbepackter Mann in die Dusche.
> “Du bist also der Neue, das Frischfleisch?”, fragt der Mann.
> ...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ACDSee (20. Januar 2015)

Für Sie legen wir noch einen oben drauf. Nutzen Sie die kostenlosen Sonderangebote Ihres Bestatters.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Für Sie legen wir noch einen oben drauf. Nutzen Sie die kostenlosen Sonderangebote Ihres Bestatters.


Sehr geil


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2015)

Ehemann bei der Polizei: "Ich möchte eine Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben. Meine
Frau ist gestern zum Shopping in die Stadt gefahren und nicht wieder nach
Hause gekommen."

Polizeibeamter: "Wir brauchen eine Personenbeschreibung. Wie groß ist Ihre
Frau?"

Ehemann: "Weiß ich nicht. Habe nie nachgemessen..."

Polizist: "Schlank? Vollschlank? Korpulent?"

Ehemann: "Hmm - schlank, nee eher vollschlank, oder doch fast schon
korpulent...? Ich weiß nicht recht!"

Polizist: "Augenfarbe?"

Ehemann: "Habe ich nie drauf geachtet..."

Polizist: "Haarfarbe?"

Ehemann: "Wechselt ständig..."

Polizist: "Welche Kleidung trug Ihre Frau, als Sie sie zuletzt gesehen haben?"

Ehemann: "Hmm, ich meine ein Kleid... Oder die Jeans und Pulli? Ich kann es
beim besten Willen nicht sagen!"

Polizist: "Ist sie mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder mit dem PKW in die
Stadt gefahren?"

Ehemann: "Mit meinem metallic schwarzen Audi A8 mit 3.0 ltr. V6 Motor, 333
PS, 8 Stufen Tiptronic Automatikgetriebe, LED Xenonlicht, 20 Zoll Alufelgen
im Propeller-Design und 275er Breitreifen, Panorama Schiebedach, Navi,
Alcantara Ledersitze und hat an der Fahrertür einen klitzekleinen Kratzer..."

Plötzlich muss der Mann ganz bitterlich weinen.

Polizist: "Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen - wir finden Ihr Auto..."


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2015)

Haha, sehr geil


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2015)

Draußen ist es kälter als Nachts.


----------



## ACDSee (20. Januar 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied vom Krokodil?
- je grüner, desto schwimmt es!

Können Polizisten schwimmen?
- Ja, aber zumeist nicht sehr lange. Einerseits sind sie zwar innen hohl und treiben oben, adererseits sind sie aber häufig nicht ganz dicht und lassen sich gern voll laufen. Also.. "Schnapp". Jetzt das Krokodil hat entschieden, er kann nicht schwimmen.


Sitzt ein Eigelb vor dem Spiegel und kämmt sich, kommt ein Fisch vorbei und Fragt: "Kann ich mal deinen Kamm haben?"
Sagt das Eigelb: "Nee, du hast Schuppen."


----------



## skyscraper (20. Januar 2015)

"Hallo, mein Name ist Umberto. Ich bin hier um ihre Tochter zu f****."
"UM WAS?!"
"Umberto!"


----------



## Affliction (20. Januar 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> "Hallo, mein Name ist Umberto. Ich bin hier um ihre Tochter zu f****."
> "UM WAS?!"
> "Umberto!"



Haha. [emoji28]
Das ist der einzige witz den meine frau auswendig kann.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

Junge zu seiner Schwester: Wieso glättest du deine Haare?
Sie: Weil sie dann länger werden.
Später in der Notaufnahme fragt der Arzt: Wie hat sich der Junge nochmal den ***** verbrannt?


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Januar 2015)

Gabs hier bestimmt schonmal, ist aber einfach zu geil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCM4We5ins4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



am besten nicht den Titel lesen, sonst geht der Spass verloren  Es ist nur Audio.


----------



## drebbin (30. Januar 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Gabs hier bestimmt schonmal, ist aber einfach zu geil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahaha


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2015)

Ein Gespräch zwischen Paul und Ali ...
Paul: Ali, sag mal "Klettergerüst"!
Ali: Klettergerüst.
Paul: Du hast 'ne nackte Frau geküsst!
Ali: Paul, sag mal "Gurke"!
Paul: Gurke.
Ali: Du H*rensohn!


----------



## Muetze (2. Februar 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ein Gespräch zwischen Paul und Ali ...
> Paul: Ali, sag mal "Klettergerüst"!
> Ali: Klettergerüst.
> Paul: Du hast 'ne nackte Frau geküsst!
> ...



5 mal gelesen und leider nicht verstanden.


Was ist Grün und trägt Kopftuch?

Eine Gürkin.


----------



## ACDSee (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:  Der Postillon


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

orginal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Photoshop
Artikel: Der Postillon: Imperium will Todesstern aus deutscher Produktion kaufen


grad weiter gelesen : Der Postillon: Stiftung Warentest benotet Planeten Erde mit "Mangelhaft"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Februar 2015)

Muetze schrieb:


> 5 mal gelesen und leider nicht verstanden.



Fällt unter "dummer Witz" ^^ Sollte einfach nur ein Klischee bedienen 

Ali wurde ver*rscht und fand das halt nicht lustig.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

Frau : Heute Abend habe ich etwas ganz besonderes für dich Schatz.
Mann: Ja, was denn?
Frau: Es fängt mit S an und hört mit x auf, du kannst dir ja sicher schon denken was ich meine.
Mann: Was zur Hölle willst du mit einer STEINflex?
Frau:...

Hat unser Berufs schul Lehrer mal erzählt, fehlt halt der richtige Kontext dazu, aber an sich wirklich geil. Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren, die Nacht in der Hundehütte gibts dann gratis dazu


----------



## lg36 (9. Februar 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial


----------



## kero81 (9. Februar 2015)

Die gabs bestimmt auch schon hier:

Zwei Bomben sitzen im Keller. Die eine zur anderen: Mir ist Langweilig, komm lass uns mal hoch gehen.

Fragt die eine Kerze die andere: Meinste das is gefährlich wenns so windig ist? Sagt die andere: Kannste von ausgehen.

Zitzt n Mann im Stehcafe.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (19. Februar 2015)

Hab eben mal bei weight watchers angerufen ... hat aber keiner abgenommen.

Ich find den so genial, Ka ob den schon jemand Gepostet hat ^^


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2015)

Telefonwitze gibt es noch ein paar mehr  (geklaut):

Ich hab versucht SpiderMan anzurufen - aber der hatte kein Netz!
Ich hab auch letztens versucht bei diesem einen Typen anzurufen, der Suizid begehen wollte, aber war nix, einfach aufgehängt
Wollte den Mann aufm Klo anrufen - war aber besetzt.
Ich habe neulich beim Brötchen angerufen: War belegt
Dann habe ich es beim DJ versucht... Hat aufgelegt
ich hab in der kirche angerufen - hat aber nur geläutet
Also ich hab beim Bestatter angerufen - Leitung war tot
Bei  mir hat jemand angerufen, der wollte eigentlich die [SPD / CDU / FDP /  Linke / Grünen / NPD / etc. ] - hat sich leider verwählt...
Wollte bei Lotto anrufen,hab mich vertippt
hab im krankenhaus angerufen - wurde falsch verbunden!
Mich haben neulich Minderheiten angerufen, aber ich konnte sie nicht sehen, sie waren unterdrückt...
Hab im Hotel angerufen, doch die hatten keinen Empfang.
Ich hab beim Schlachter geklingelt, aber es hat kein Schwein aufgemacht...
Hab im Irak angerufen, leider die ganze Zeit besetzt...
Ich hab neulich bei der Fischerei angerufen, hatte aber kein Netz
Ich hab neulich bei der Bäckerei angerufen, kam aber nur in die Mehlbox
Ich hab bei Lufthansa angerufen, haben aber nicht abgehoben
Gestern bei der deutschen Bahn angerufen, wie immer kein Anschluss.
hab bei nem emo angerufen, lief wie geritzt
Mich  haben derletzt Studenten angerufen, hab aber kein Wort verstanden, die  Verbindung war so schlecht.. (da braucht man schon ein bisschen Wissen  über Studentenverbindungen für ^^)
Mich hat letztens die Deutsche- Lepra- Stiftung angerufen, hab nichts verstanden, nur Wort-fetzen...
...als ich dann zurueckrief, hatte man aber ein ohr fuer mich.
Hab letztens beim Bundestag angerufen, hab aber nur Pfeifen gehört.
Ich rief neulich im Swingerclub an - keiner ging ran.
mich hat letztens eine mumie angerufen-die war falsch verbunden
hab bei Saddam Hussein angerufen.... aufgehängt
hab ich letztens in Irak angerufen, war bomben Stimmung.
hab letztens im Leichenschauhaus angerufen, war Totenstille..
hab letztens im Klärwerk angerufen, die waren total stinkig...
Ich habs gestern bei der Klofrau probiert - lief beschissen..
Ich habe beim Zimmermann angerufen, hatte aber nur noch einen Balken.
hab bei GAZProm angerufen, die hatten aber ne lange Leitung...
Habe bei der Verdi angerufen, aber die Leitung streikte!
Hab gestern einem Bauern eine SMS geschrieben. Kam aber nicht an. Speicher voll.
Ein Freund hats bei ner Sexhotline probiert - bekam leider keine ans Rohr..
hab neulich bei nem gehbehinderten angerufen - ist aber nicht rangegangen
ich hab mal bei der feuerwehr angerufen, aber die haben direkt meine nummer gelöscht..
Wollt ich eben in der Reinigung was bestellen - haben die mich total abgebügelt.
Und gestern hab ich beim Imker angeklingelt, wollte Honig kaufen. Hat der mir doch tatsächlich n Korb gegeben!


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Gestern bei der deutschen Bahn angerufen, wie immer kein Anschluss.



kennt man ja...


----------



## thoast3 (20. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanto (20. März 2015)

Was ist Grau und kann nicht fliegen? 

-Ein Parkplatz     

(Ja der war schlecht)


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

Sitzt ein Deutscher, ein Holländer, eine hübsche Blondine und eine Nonne im Zug.
Als der Zug durch einen Tunnel fährt und es kurzzeitig dunkel wird hört man es auf einmal "Klatsch" und als der Zug wieder aus dem Tunnel fährt sieht man den Holländer mit stark wunden Wange dasitzen.
Die Nonne denkt: Dieser Schuft wollte der armen jungen Frau an den Busen gehen und hat dafür eine gewischt bekommen - ich hoffe das war ihm eine Lehre.
Die Blondine denkt: Der Arsch wollte mir bestimmt an die Hupen gehen - das hat die Nonne mitbekommen und ihm eine gescheuert...danke.
Der Holländer denkt: Na großartig...da ist bestimmt der Deutsche der Blondine an die Hupen gegangen und ich hab dafür eine gescheuert bekommen...
Der Deutsche denkt: Geil, hoffentlich kommt gleich noch ein Tunnel, da scheuer ich dem dem Holländer gleich noch eine


----------



## A3000T (21. März 2015)

Ein langsamer AMD, ein billiger Intel und ein konkurrenzfähiger VIA laufen um die Wette. Wer gewinnt? 

Der AMD, die anderen beiden gibt es nicht.


----------



## thoast3 (21. März 2015)

Billiger Intel? Der Celeron kostet doch nur 30€ 

Ich würde ihn anders erzählen:
Ein stromsparender FX, ein schneller Intel und ein konkurrenzfähiger VIA laufen um die Wette.
Wer gewinnt?
Der Intel, die anderen beiden gibt es nicht.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. März 2015)

Die ganzen Manuel Neuer Witze findet sogar der Phillip Lahm


----------



## MrLoL1 (21. März 2015)

Was haben Tiefkühlpizza und Eltern gemeinsam?

Wenn sie schwarz sind hast du nichts zu  esssen!



Warum gibt es in Afrika keine Müller Milchreis?


Nur für den kleinen Hunger!


----------



## A3000T (21. März 2015)

> Was haben Tiefkühlpizza und Eltern gemeinsam?
> 
> Wenn sie schwarz sind hast du nichts zu  esssen!
> 
> ...



Cool, präpubertärer Nazihumor. Na ja, als meine Kinder erschossen wurden, habe ich mehr gelacht. 



			
				thoast3 schrieb:
			
		

> Billiger Intel? Der Celeron kostet doch nur 30€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schrieb "billig", nicht preiswert.


----------



## MrLoL1 (21. März 2015)

A3000T schrieb:


> Cool, präpubertärer Nazihumor. Na ja, als meine Kinder erschossen wurden, habe ich mehr gelacht.



Klar , war auch nicht rassistisch gemeint!
Habe nichts gegen andersfarbige!


----------



## nyso (23. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Die ganzen Manuel Neuer Witze findet sogar der Phillip Lahm



Hihi, ist der doof


----------



## Salanto (23. März 2015)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Klar , war auch nicht rassistisch gemeint!
> Habe nichts gegen andersfarbige!



Das heißt Maximalpigmentiert


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2015)

People of color


----------



## ACDSee (25. März 2015)

Wie nennt man den Nachwuchs von Amöben?

-Einzellkinder


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2015)

Unterhalten sich zwei Anwälte, meint der eine "Ich hab gestern einem Hundebiss-Opfer 200€ gegeben, damit er auf eine Anzeige gegen mich verzichtet", da meint der andere Anwalt "Aber, Du hast doch gar keinen Hund...?", da meint der erste "Ja, aber man weiß ja nie, wie die Gerichte entscheiden..."


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

Eigentlich kein Witz, aber trotzdem super: "SR-71 Blackbird Communication to Tower"
Lest es durch^^


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. März 2015)

*unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Sohn: Papa, Papa ,darf ich Banjee-Jumpen?
Vater: Nein, was durch gerissenen Gummi die Erde betreten hat, soll sie nicht auch noch mit gerissenem Gummi wieder verlassen!


Der ist doch geil


----------



## A3000T (26. März 2015)

Ja, wenn mir noch einer erklärt, was zum Teufel ein Banji-jump ist.


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. März 2015)

Facepalm an mich selbst! .....


----------



## Captn (26. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein Witz, aber trotzdem super: "SR-71 Blackbird Communication to Tower"
> Lest es durch^^


Einfach großartig


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2015)

Gehen drei Igel hintereinander die Straße entlang.
Sagt der erste Igel: Es gehen zwei Igel hinter mir.
Sagt der zweite Igel: Es geht jeweils ein Igel vor und einer hinter mir.
Sagt der dritte Igel: Es gehen zwei Igel vor mir und ein Igel hinter mir.
Wie ist das möglich???

Der dritte Igel lügt


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Sohn: Paps? Was ist ein Kondom?
Vater: Das ist dafür da um solche Fragen zu verhindern.


----------



## MrLoL1 (30. März 2015)

Wenn Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testen würde, wäre befriedigend dann besser als gut ?


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2015)

Was ist ein Leuchtkäfer, der Viagra frisst?


Spoiler



Eine Stehlampe!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2015)

Ein entflohener Sträfling bricht nachts in das Haus eines jungen  Ehepaares ein. SIE fesselt er ans Bett, IHN auf einen Stuhl daneben.
  Er beugt sich über die junge Frau und es sieht aus, als würde er sie am  Hals küssen. Daraufhin verschwindet der Ausbrecher im Bad. Der Mann  hüpft mit dem Stuhl näher zu seiner Frau hin und sagt:
 "Schatz,  dieser Mann hat seit Jahren keine Frau mehr gesehen. Ich habe gesehen,  wie er dich geküsst hat. Was immer er von dir will; bring ihn nicht in Rage und tu es. Sei stark, ich liebe dich!"
 Darauf entgegnet die Frau:
 "Ich finde es toll, dass du so darüber denkst. Er hat mich nämlich  nicht geküsst, sondern mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass er dich ganz süß  findet, und ob ich die Vaseline im Bad aufbewahre. Sei stark, ich liebe  dich!"


----------



## StefanStg (1. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ein entflohener Sträfling bricht nachts in das Haus eines jungen  Ehepaares ein. SIE fesselt er ans Bett, IHN auf einen Stuhl daneben.
> Er beugt sich über die junge Frau und es sieht aus, als würde er sie am  Hals küssen. Daraufhin verschwindet der Ausbrecher im Bad. Der Mann  hüpft mit dem Stuhl näher zu seiner Frau hin und sagt:
> "Schatz,  dieser Mann hat seit Jahren keine Frau mehr gesehen. Ich habe gesehen,  wie er dich geküsst hat. Was immer er von dir will; bring ihn nicht in Rage und tu es. Sei stark, ich liebe dich!"
> Darauf entgegnet die Frau:
> "Ich finde es toll, dass du so darüber denkst. Er hat mich nämlich  nicht geküsst, sondern mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass er dich ganz süß  findet, und ob ich die Vaseline im Bad aufbewahre. Sei stark, ich liebe  dich!"



 der ist gut der ist gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

Zwei Opas gehen in ein Freudenhaus.
 Als die Chefin sie  reinkommen sieht, sagt sie einer Mitarbeiterin: "Leg mal in zwei der  Zimmer jeweils eine Gummipuppe ins Bett. Die Opas sind so alt und so  voll, die merken den Unterschied sowieso nicht – wir können auch noch  unsere Mädels schonen."
 Die Opas gehen auf die Zimmer, erledigen  ihr Geschäft und unterhalten sich danach: "Ich glaube, meine war tot.  Nichts gesagt, nicht bewegt - ich denke, tot." Da meint der zweite Opa:  "Und ich denke, meine war eine HEXE!"
 "Ach komm - wie das?" "
  "Naja - beim Vorspiel habe ich ihr leicht in den Hintern gebissen. Sie  hat mir zunächst ins Gesicht gefurzt, dann flog sie zweimal um die Lampe  und anschließend zum Fenster hinaus."


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Was ist tierquälerei ?




Wenn man einer Schlange viagra gibt [emoji16]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Von meiner Mutter :
Was ist der Beste Kleber? 



Sper4ma , oder schon mal gesehen das Kinder auseinander fliegen


----------



## GamerKing_33 (15. Mai 2015)

Schwarzer Humor ist wie Trinkwasser. Manche habens und manche nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Mai 2015)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> Schwarzer Humor ist wie Trinkwasser. Manche habens und manche nicht.




Mein Humor ist so schwarz, der Pflückt die Baumwolle am schnellsten.


----------



## Damir (15. Mai 2015)

Chuck Norris wird von einer extrem giftigen Schlange gebissen
Nach 3 Tagen....
STIRBT DIE SCHLANGE!


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Mai 2015)

*unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Mein Humor ist so schwarz, der Pflückt die Baumwolle am schnellsten.



Genial 

Chuck Norris ext den Wasserhahn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2015)

Zwei  Männer sind am FKK-Strand und langweilen sich fürchterlich. Nur um die  Zeit totzuschlagen, verbuddeln sie sich im Sand und lassen ihr bestes  Stück oben aus dem Sand herausgucken.

Kommen zwei Frauen vorbei. Meint die eine: Das ist doch zu blöd! Da  heiratet man extra wegen der Dinger und hier wachsen die wie Spargel!


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2015)

Sie: "Schatz, mir geht es heute nicht so gut...!"

Er: "Echt?! Schade, ich wollte gerade mit Dir shoppen gehen."

Sie: "Hey, ich habe gerade nur Spaß gemacht!"

Er: "Ich auch."


----------



## thoast3 (10. Juni 2015)

Es wurde festgestellt, dass trotz der Einmal-Mundstücke die Alkotester unhygienisch sind. Daher wird mit 1.1.2016 ein neuer Alkotest eingeführt: Wer den folgenden Text fehlerfrei lesen kann, darf seinen Führerschein behalten.

In einem kleinen Dorf wohnte einst ein Mädchen mit dem Namen Barbara. Barbara war in der ganzen Gegend für Ihren ausgezeichneten Rhabarberkuchen bekannt. Weil jeder so gerne Barbaras Rhabarberkuchen aß, nannte man sie Rhabarberbarbara. Rhabarberbarbara merkte bald, dass sie mit ihrem Rhabarberkuchen Geld verdienen könnte. Daher eröffnete sie eine Bar: Die Rhabarberbarbarabar.
Natürlich gab es in der Rhabarberbarbarabar bald Stammkunden. Die bekanntesten unter Ihnen, drei Barbaren, kamen so oft in die Rhabarberbarbarabar um von Rhabarberbarbaras Rhabarberkuchen zu essen, dass man sie kurz die Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren nannte. Die Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren hatten wunderschöne dichte Bärte. Wenn die Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren ihren Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbart pflegten, gingen sie zum Barbier.
Der einzige Barbier, der einen Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbart bearbeiten konnte, wollte diese Fähigkeit natürlich betonen und nannte sich von nun an Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbier. Nach dem Stutzen des Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbarts geht der Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbier meist mit den Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren in die Rhabarberbarbarabar, um mit den Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren von Rhabarberbarbaras herrlichem Rhabarberkuchen zu essen.


----------



## Mottekus (10. Juni 2015)

alter xD


----------



## Gripschi (10. Juni 2015)

Dafuq


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Haaaaaammmmmer! Volle Punktzahl und noch mehr. 

Hm... ob mir wohl auch so ein Rhabarberbarberabarbarbarenbart steht?


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> In einem kleinen Dorf wohnte...﻿







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcMT395UvWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

Zwei Männer unterhalten sich über Sex.
Sagt der eine: "Das Beste ist die Rodeo-Stellung."
"Nie gehört", staunt der andere.
"Paß  auf: Du platzierst deine Frau auf alle Vieren vor dir und nimmst sie  von hinten. Dann greifst du langsam nach vorne und packst ihre Brüste."
"Und was hat das mit Rodeo zu tun?"
"Dann  raunst du ihr ins Ohr: `Deine Brüste liegen genauso gut in der Hand,  wie die deiner Schwester.` Und dann versuch mal, länger als acht  Sekunden auf ihr zu bleiben."


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

Ein Mann sucht bei einem Holzfällerbetrieb nach Arbeit.
Der Chef stellt ihn ein, unter der Voraussetzung, dass er als Probe an einem Tag 50 Bäume fällen muss.
Der Mann bekommt eine Kettensäge und geht in den Wald.
Als er nach einem Tag völlig erschöpft wieder kommt, hat er nur 25 Bäume geschafft.
Der Chef ist verwundert und schickt den Mann für weite 50 Bäume und einen Tag Zeit in den Wald.
Der Mann kommt einen Tag später und noch erschöpfter wieder.
Er hat diesmal 30 Bäume geschafft.
Der Chef ist jetzt wütend, weil ein Tag Zeit und 50 Bäume fällen schnell und einfach zu erledigen sind.
Er braucht Arbeitskräfte, also gibt er dem Mann eine dritte Chance.
Beim dritten Mal kommt der Mann zurück und hat 47 Bäume geschafft. Er ist sehr erschöpft und kann kaum noch stehen.
Der Chef ist jetzt nahezu aggressiv und zerrt den Mann in den Wald.
Er nimmt die Kettensäge, füllt Benzin nach, zieht an der Schnur, bis der Motor rattert und die Kettensäge läuft.
Daraufhin fragt der Mann: "Was ist das für ein Geräusch?"


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Zwei Männer unterhalten sich über Sex.
> Sagt der eine: "Das Beste ist die Rodeo-Stellung."
> "Nie gehört", staunt der andere.
> "Paß  auf: Du platzierst deine Frau auf alle Vieren vor dir und nimmst sie  von hinten. Dann greifst du langsam nach vorne und packst ihre Brüste."
> ...


Habe ich grad meiner Dame erzählt. Sie findet ihn noch lustiger als ich. 
Toll, niemals Rodeo mit ihr...
Wenn man nachher erzählt, dass es n Witz war, käme es wohl nicht so gut.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2015)

Reus geht nicht nach Real. Er kauft lieber bei Rewe.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (14. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

Sprach Tim Wiese neulich zu Sven Ulreich: So habe ich das mit dem Bankdrücken aber nicht gemeint!


----------



## slater0803 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*

Wieviele deutsche braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
Nur einen! Wir Deutschen sind effizient und verstehen kein Spaß....XD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2015)

Ist der Finger oben, wird man dich loben, hebst du die Hand, regierst du Deutschland.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2015)

Hier bietet ein Herr nach der Scheidung von seiner Frau ganz viele Geräte an. Leider wurden alle halbiert. Die Aktion ist mal echt erwähnenswert, wobei ich nicht so ganz weiß, ob es wirklich lustig ist:

der.juli | eBay

Auf jeden Fall die Artikelbeschreibungen lesen!


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hier bietet ein Herr nach der Scheidung von seiner Frau ganz viele Geräte an. Leider wurden alle halbiert. Die Aktion ist mal echt erwähnenswert, wobei ich nicht so ganz weiß, ob es wirklich lustig ist:
> 
> der.juli | eBay
> 
> Auf jeden Fall die Artikelbeschreibungen lesen!





Hab mir tatsächlich alle Artikel Beschreibungen durch gelesen, fands herrlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Alle Frauenrechtler mal weghören :
Fragt eine Feministin einen Jungen Mann : " Wie sehen Sie lesbische Ehen? " 
Der junge Herr : " In HD!"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Ein etwas neuerer Führerschein Fragebogen


----------



## skyscraper (25. Juni 2015)

Welche Schritte sollten Sie anwenden, wenn es in ihrer Wohnung brennt?



Spoiler



Sehr große Schritte!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

hast du Minimax im Haus bricht so schnell kein Feuer aus. Steht Minimax im Keller brennt es oben etwas heller


----------



## ACDSee (25. Juni 2015)

Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller.
Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen.


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen.



Und liegen alle tot im Eck'
gibt's 'nen Cheater, so ein Dreck!


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

jamie/ACDSee schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt der Camper tot im Keller, war der Rusher wieder schneller.
> Liegt der Rusher tot daneben, hat der Camper nen Kollegen
> Und liegen alle tot im Eck', gibt's 'nen Cheater, so ein Dreck!


Ist selbst der Cheater nicht mehr da, so wars der Server, na wunderbar!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2015)

Tochter: Mama, Mama! Was ist eine Abtreibung?
Mutter: Frag deine Schwester.
Tochter: Aber ich habe doch keine Schwester.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Juni 2015)

"Papa, Papa, was ist ein Transvestit?"
"Frag Mama, der weiß das!"

"Mama, Mama, ich mag Oma nicht."
"Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt."

"Mama, Mama, wie weit ist es noch nach Amerika!"
"Halt's Maul und schwimm weiter"


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2015)

link

Die Kommentare sind auch lesenswert^^


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2015)

Er: Die EU-Justizminister haben sich auf ein "Recht auf vergessen" geeignet.

Sie: Wir haben heute trotzdem Hochzeitstag!


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Moralapostel bitte kurz wegsehen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Alle Moralapostel bitte kurz wegsehen


Und die Juden wurden damals im ** von (Eva) Braun-Rasierer rasiert. ^^


----------



## Bene11660 (4. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind auch lesenswert^^


Regel Nr. 1 beachten.


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand mal wieder ne dumme Frage stellt 
Hilft gidl :
Google ist dein Freund



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2015)

Der Postillon: Bundespräsident Gauck legt Kranz für brasilianische Opfer des 8. Juli 2014 nieder


----------



## Exolot (9. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich grad in einem Saturn-Werbekatalog gefunden


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2015)

Geil  Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Intel und AMD jetzt ein Joint Venture machen


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Quatsch, da ist ne xbox/ps4 zusätzlich eingebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2015)

Endlich PS4 Grafik auch auf dem PC.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*



Softy schrieb:


> Geil [emoji38] Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Intel und AMD jetzt ein Joint Venture machen


Da hat Saturn streng geheime Infos ausgeplaudert! In Wahrheit ist der i7 gar kein Haswell sondern ein Jaguar. Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß der zuständige Mitarbeiter mit Betonschuhen im Rhein aufwacht


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bin jetzt in einem Alter, in dem "vorglühen" nicht mehr zwei Flaschen Kurzen vor der Party bedeutet, sondern einen Liter Kaffee, um beim Elternabend nicht einzuschlafen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juli 2015)

Also bei uns am Bodensee gibt es nur Krücken als Gehilfen.... Deswegen wurde ja auch die Mafia verhaftet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (10. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juli 2015)

Ein junge Schülerin zur Lehrerin:

Schülerin: Ich habe heute morgen erfahren, dass mein Opa in Auschwitz starb.
Lehrerin: Das tut mir leid. Wie ist es denn passiert? Wurde er vergast oder verhungerte oder verdurstete er?
Schülerin: Nein, er fiel aus dem Wachturm als er auf die Juden schoss.

++ Bitte keine Moralaposteln, wie bei meinen letzten Witzen. In diesem Thread dürfen auch dumme Witze gepostet werden  ++


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2015)

Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen "dumm" und "geschmacklos". Und dieser "Witz" zählt zu letzterem.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juli 2015)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen "dumm" und "geschmacklos". Und dieser "Witz" zählt zu letzterem.


Jeder hat einen anderen Humor.
Zum Beispiel machen andere Menschen Witze über Krebs. Ich nicht - wegen einem Todesfall aus der Familie.
Dafür kann ich aber über Juden-Witze lachen, andere vielleicht nicht.
Das ist mMn schwarzer Humor und je nach Auslegung ist diese Art von Humor dumm. ^^

Und ich finde nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen dumm und geschmacklos gibt.

"Der Witz ist dumm."
"Der Witz ist geschmacklos."
Läuft aus gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Juli 2015)

Schwarzer Humor ist wie Essen, nicht jeder hat ihn.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juli 2015)

Kenne den Witz in einer etwas anderen Form, fand ihn aber auch nie besonders witzig.

Mein Beitrag:
Meine Freundin nach etwas Zoff zu mir: "Weißt du, was mir überhaupt nicht passt?"
Meine  Antwort: "Kleidergröße 36."
Wenig später hatte ich ne dicke Backe. 

Habe mir den Spruch nicht augedacht, aber in dem Moment wars einfach extrem lustig.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Juli 2015)

Das original geht etwas anders.

Wenn die Frau oder Freundin fragt: Weist du was mir garnicht passt? 

Dann ist: Ja, Kleidergröße 36, die falsche Antwort.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juli 2015)

Hö, verstehe ich jetzt nicht. War doch alles richtig!?


----------



## Placebo (20. Juli 2015)

Das Studentenleben ist hart: man muss schon um 7 Uhr aufstehen, damit man es noch vor Ladenschluss zum Supermarkt schafft.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2015)

Mainboard unter Terrorverdacht - Zoll zerstört Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2015)

Was ist blau und stört beim essen? - ein Tsunami


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juli 2015)

Was hat GTA mit dem Dritten Reich gemeinsam?

Sobald man einen Stern hat, wird man verfolgt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Juli 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Was hat GTA mit dem Dritten Reich gemeinsam?
> 
> Sobald man einen Stern hat, wird man verfolgt


Warum man sich nicht freut, wenn man bei CSGO Gold Nova 1 ist?
Weil man sich früher auch nicht freute, wenn man einen Stern hatte.  

A: Lass uns heute mal griechisch grillen.
B: Okay, und wie soll das gehen?
A: Ohne Kohle!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2015)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Was hat GTA mit dem Dritten Reich gemeinsam?
> 
> Sobald man einen Stern hat, wird man verfolgt



Wie hat sich das 3. Reich finanziert? 
Per Krautfounding


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2015)

Kommt eine Frau zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor ich habnen Knoten in der Brust." 

"Darauf der Arzt: Wer macht denn sowas?"



Arzt zum Patienten: "Es tut mir leid, aber ich habe eine äußerst schlechte Nachricht für Sie: Sie sind HIV-positiv!"

Patient: "Was ist das bloß für eine Welt, in der man nicht einmal mehr seinen eigenen Kindern trauen kann..."


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn ich die Videos sehr ungerne gucke von den Herren, finde ich dieses Video sehr zum lachen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKeWx-iR5Ys


----------



## HappyApple (24. Juli 2015)

Wie nennt man einen Mann ohne Frau ? Ledig

Und wie nennt man einen Mann mit Frau ? Erledigt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Juli 2015)

Kurdische Form von "Verschwinde!"?
- "Mach, dass du Land gewinnst!"


----------



## thoast3 (26. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Ursache von Hüftspeck gefunden!

Übergewicht kommt nicht vom Essen. 
Heute morgen unter der Dusche fand ich die Lösung: Die Gefahr lauert im Shampoo.
Beim Haare-Waschen rinnt der Schaum vom Shampoo über meinen Körper.
Bisher habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. 

Aber heute morgen habe ich gelesen, was auf der Flasche steht: 
"Für mehr Volumen und Fülle"!

Verdammt. Kein Wunder, dass ich ständig zunehme!

Ich werde ab sofort nur noch Spülmittel nehmen, denn da steht auf der Flasche: "Entfernt auch hartnäckiges Fett". 

Und nun entschuldigt mich - geh jetzt in den Aldi und hol mir ein paar Flaschen Spüli.


----------



## Placebo (1. August 2015)

If rule 34 dictated the feat of television shows then My Little Pony would have been cancelled a long time ago


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2015)

Ich habe eben ein Snickers gegessen. Ich habe es durchgebrochen ... Habe ich also ein Knickers gegessen?


Spoiler



Oder war es etwa doch Manuel Neuer?


----------



## Placebo (27. August 2015)

Ein Mann war auf dem Weg zur Bar, als ihm unterwegs am Bahnhof eine an die Gleise gefesselte Frau auffiel. Er zögerte nicht lange, befreite sie und wenig später kam es zwischen den beiden zum Geschlechtsverkehr. Als er nach diesem Zwischenfall endlich in der Bar ankam fragten seine Freunde, was ihn denn aufgehalten hätte. Er erzählte ihnen die Story in allen Details. Seine Freunde gratulierten ihm und hakten nach, ob sie ihm denn auch einen geblasen hätte. Er sah zu Boden und meinte nur "Nein, egal wo ich gesucht habe, den Kopf konnte ich einfach nicht finden".


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmMXuBOCYYI#t=1m14s
Ich pack's nicht mehr


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. September 2015)

Wie heißt ein russischer Baum: 
Dimitree

Fliegen ein Russe, ein Deutscher und ein Islamist mit dem Flugzeug. Fragt die Stewardess den Deutschen was er trinken will, antwortet er: "Ich hätte gerne ein schönes kaltes Bier."
Fragt sie danach den Russen nach seinem Getränkewunsch, er bestellt Vodka. Als letztes fragt sie den Islamisten, ob er denn etwas haben möchte, antwortet dieser:
 "Nein danke, ich trinke nichts, ich muss noch ans Steuer."


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2015)

Es erscheint einem Mann eine gute Fee und teilt Ihm mit er hätte einen  Wunsch frei. 

Mann: "Ich will Ewig leben"

Fee: "Das geht nicht... zu  heftig"

Mann: "Dann will ich so lange leben, bis Schalke Deutscher  Meister wird!"


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2015)

Warum essen Kannibalen so gerne Politiker?



Spoiler



Viel Sitzfleisch und wenig Rückgrat



Und warum essen Kannibalen so gerne schwangere Frauen?



Spoiler



Wegen der Kinderüberraschung und der Extraportion Milch


----------



## LSchmiddie (3. September 2015)

Was haben Schulpflichtige und Vergewaltigungsopfer gemeinsam?

Sie kommen nicht freiwillig


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. September 2015)

Stefan Hentschels Moment, den wohl niemand mehr vergisst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=84cPIHrjaEI
Und dazu noch die Erklärung von ihm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=qckKlCk_eOY


----------



## MatzeLP (9. September 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme witze*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Willst wissen, ob du Mann oder Frau bist??
> Na, dann schau einfach unten.
> [...]
> Bei dir unten du Honk!!



Der ist ja mal mega geil. 

Ups, der war auf Seite 5.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=_QApTZRKo9w#t=3m49s
Ab 3 Minuten und 49 Sekunden.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2015)

Fragen, die 2015 geklärt werden sollten:

Ist ein Raumschiff, das ausschließlich mit Frauen besetzt ist, eigentlich unbemannt?

Sind nymphomane Hündinnen zwangsläufig?

Wie lange muss eine Katze trainieren, um einen Muskelkater zu bekommen?

Gibt es in einer Teefabrik Kaffeepausen?

Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann 'befriedigend' besser als 'gut'?

Wenn ein Schäfer seine Schafe verhaut, ist er dann ein Mähdrescher?

Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben?

Welche Farbe bekommen Schlümpfe, wenn man sie würgt?

Warum werden Rundschreiben in einem eckigen Umschlag verschickt?

Ist eine Gesichtscreme, die 20 Jahre jünger macht, lebensgefährlich, wenn man erst 19 Jahre alt ist?

Darf sich jemand, der sich im Ruhestand befindet, nachts hinlegen?

Warum ist ein Kreiskrankenhaus nicht rund?

Darf man eine Tagesdecke auch nachts benutzen?

Geht der Meeresspiegel kaputt, wenn man in See sticht?

Wie lange kriegt man für einen Wintereinbruch, oder gibt es darauf Bewährung?

Darf man in einem Schaltjahr auch Automatik fahren?

Wenn Katholiken auf eine Demonstration gehen, sind sie dann Protestanten?

Ist Lattenrost eine Geschlechtskrankheit?

Warum muss ich auf Start drücken, um Windows zu beenden ????

Wenn jetzt Jemand in Lüneburg aus der Kirche austritt, ist er dann ein Lüneburger Heide?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

Fortsetzung:

Braucht es für das Segel setzen eine Sitzgelegenheit?

Liebten wirklich alle Piraten Kapern?

Ab welchem Alter hat man einen Senioren Stift?

Ist ein Kirchenschiff auch Hochseetauglich?

Warum nimmt ein Blinder keinen Seehund?

Warum ist Marmorkuchen nicht aus Stein?

Muss jemand mit einer Brücke im Mund regelmäßig zum Statiker?

Wenn ein Storch auf seinem Horst sitzt ist er dann schwul?

Lebt August wirklich nur 31 Tage?

Ist die Dreifaltigkeit eine Origamitechnik?

Kann ein Frosch im Hals auch laichen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. September 2015)

Thermoskanne hält im Winter den kaffee warm und im Sommer die Limo kühl. Woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und Winter ist?

Wenn nichts an Teflon haftet, wie bleibt das Zeugs in der Pfanne?

Wenn schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Wale falsch?

Treffen sich zwei - einer kommt nicht.

Was sagt ein Mensch, der nicht bis drei zählen kann, wenn er eine Dreiergruppe sieht? - Da kommen zwei und die bringen noch einen mit.

Kürzester Mantawitz? - Steht ein Manta vor der Uni.

Das schlimmste im Leben eines Mantafahrers? - Das achte/neunte Jahr auf der Grundschule.

Was machen 17 Mantafahrer vorm Kino? - Warten auf den Kollegen, weil der Film ab 18 ist.

Wie entstanden Ebbe und Flut? - Der erste Ostfriese ging an Strand, das Meer hat sich erschreckt und kommt seitdem zweimal täglich kontrollieren, ob die Ostfriesen noch da sind.


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2015)

A: Sterb!
B: Du Idiot, das ist ein Imperativ mit "I".


Spoiler



A: Sterbi!


----------



## Placebo (14. September 2015)

Eine Mutter hat drei Kinder: Kleine Schneeflocke, Kleiner Wassertropfen und Kleiner Backstein. Kleine Schneeflocke fragt "Mama, woher habe ich eigentlich meinen Namen". Die Mutter antwortet, "Als du geboren wurdest, flog eine der ersten Schneeflocken des Winters auf dein Gesicht. Deshalb bist du meine kleine Schneeflocke". Drauf hin Kleiner Wassertropfen: "Und wie kam ich zu meinem Namen?". "Als du auf die Welt kamst, ist ein kleiner Wassertropfen vom Tau des frühen morgens auf deine Wange gefallen. Deshalb bist du mein kleiner Wassertropfen". Jetzt will es auch Kleiner Backstein wissen und fragt "hhhlllwwwgghst?"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrH0CyY5nUk#t=0m59s

Der Bürger der für Recht und Ordnung sorgt und alte Damen in die Knie zwingt. 
Das hier gehört wohl in die Ecke "dumme Witze", da es in den sozialen Netzwerken sehr populär und auf Comedy-Seiten oft vertreten ist.


----------



## jamie (16. September 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrH0CyY5nUk#t=0m59s
> 
> Der Bürger der für Recht und Ordnung sorgt und alte Damen in die Knie zwingt.
> Das hier gehört wohl in die Ecke "dumme Witze", da es in den sozialen Netzwerken sehr populär und auf Comedy-Seiten oft vertreten ist.



Wieso ist es seine Schuld, wenn die Alte so doof ist, auf der falschen Straßenseite zu fahren, dann noch unachtsam in die Fahrbahnverengung reinzufahren, die sie nicht einsehen kann, und sich dann noch beim Ausweichen hinpackt?


----------



## Cleriker (16. September 2015)

Entschuldigt bitte das offtopic, aber ich fahre selbst viel zu gern Rad um das unkommentiert zu lassen. Diese alte Frau, so leid es mir auch tut wenn sie sich weh getan hat, hats verdient! Die ist nicht nur auf der falschen Seite unterwegs, nein die ist auch noch zu dumm zu bremsen. Wenn man sein Gefährt, welcher Klasse auch immer, nicht mal anzuhalten weiß, dann soll man zu Fuß gehen. Eine meiner Töchter ist gerade vier geworden und die hat das innerhalb eines Tages gelernt, entweder den Rücktritt zu benutzen, oder die Handbremse. Nicht jedoch mit den Füßen auf den Boden zu setzen. Einmal probiert, hingelegt, gelernt. Diese Frau da ist wie alt? Unglaublich. 
Ich hätte ihr zwar direkt aufgeholfen, weil ich einfach so erzogen bin, aber dann hätte ich überlegt, ihr Rad über die Brüstung zu werfen...

Dieses Video ist in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise lustig!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. September 2015)

Kommt auf die Betrachtungsweise an, aber bei manchen Radfahrern und vorallem die Erklärungen wieso,weshalb,warum der Radweg entstanden ist und wie er noch genutzt wird 


mal wieder was aus der Rubrik "lustige Witze"

*Ein Leitfaden für Techniker, Monteure, Installateure, Ingenieure und alle die es werden wollen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2015)

Sehr cool und vor allem so wahr! Aber vorsicht. Vorgesetzte merken sich derartige Bilder sehr genau.

-------------------------------
Fragt die Tante:
„Hilfst Du auch immer schön Deiner Mutter?“
 Sagt der Kleine:
„Klar. Ich muß immer die Silberlöffel zählen, wenn Du gegangen bist…!“

------------------------------
Personalführung ist die Kunst, den Mitarbeiter so schnell über den Tisch  zu ziehen, daß er die Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfindet!

------------------------------
3 nuns died. They were on their way to heaven. At heavens door Petrus stopped them and said:
„Hello my three nuns, before you are allowed to pass through heavens  door into paradise, each one of you has to answer a question.
 Here is the first one for you: ‚Who was the first human being on earth?'“
 „Oh, it’s an easy one, it was Adam.“
 „That’s right, come in.“
 „Now here is the second one for you. ‚Who was the second human being on earth?'“
 „Oh, it’s an easy one, it was Eve.“
 „That’s right, come in.“
 „Here is the third one for you. What did Eve say to Adam, when she met him first time?“
 „Oh, Ohhhh, OHHHHH, it’s a hard one.“
 „That’s right, come in.“

------------------------------
Neulich beim Hausarzt:
„Herr Doktor, ich habe da ein Ziehen im Körper. Es fängt am rechten Ohr  an, geht über die rechte Schulter, mittig über den Bauch, die Leiste  entlang, weiter in den linken Oberschenkel und endet in der linken  Wade!“
 Mitfühlend beginnt der Arzt eine äußerst aufwendige Behandlung.
 Da alles ohne Erfolg war, entschied der Patient auf Anraten mehrerer Ärzte, sich von seiner Männlichkeit zu trennen.
 Und siehe da – das Ziehen war sofort weg.
 Um nun wenigstens wie ein richtiger Mann gekleidet zu sein, läßt er sich beim Schneider einen feinen Maßanzug anfertigen.
 Als dieser alle Maße notiert hat fragt er noch leise ob der Herr wohl Rechts- oder Linksträger ist.
 Da er mit dieser Frage nichts anfangen konnte, klärt ihn der Schneider über die Folgen einer falsch Genähten Hose auf:
„Da bekommen Sie ein Ziehen. Es fängt am rechten Ohr an, geht über die  rechte Schulter, mittig über den Bauch, die Leiste entlang, weiter in  den linken Oberschenkel und endet in der linken Wade…“

------------------------------
Ein Bauer will sich eine Schafherde aufbauen und kauft dazu 8 Schafe  und einen Schafbock. Aber leider werden die Schafe nicht schwanger und  der Bauer bringt seinen Schafbock zum Tierarzt. Der stellt kurzerhand  Impotenz beim Bock fest und empfiehlt statt dessen künstliche  Befruchtung. Der Bauer nickt und meint es wäre alles klar. In Wahrheit  hat er natürlich gar nix verstanden, aber er will vorm Tierarzt auch  nicht als Blödmann dastehen. Zu Hause denkt er dann die ganze Nacht  darüber nach, was der Tierarzt denn mit „künstlicher Befruchtung“,   meint. Schließlich meint er, er selbst müsse die Schafe befruchten. Am  nächsten Morgen nimmt er all seine Schafe, lädt sie auf seinen Lastwagen  und fährt mit ihnen in den Wald. Nun nimmt er sich jedes Schaf einzeln  vor und fährt danach erschöpft mit den Schafen nach Hause. Er ruft noch  beim Tierarzt an, dass er die Schafe befruchtet hat, und fragt, woran er  denn sehen könne, dass die Schafe schwanger sind. Als Antwort bekommt  er zu hören, dass die Schafe dann nicht mehr einzeln auf der Wiese  stehen, sondern zusammengekuschelt in einer Gruppe liegen. Am nächsten  morgen schaut er aus dem Fenster, sieht das alle Schafe einzeln auf der  Wiese stehen und verzweifelt. Also packt er wieder alle seine Schafe auf  den LKW und fährt wieder in den Wald. Jetzt besorgt er es jedem Schaf  zweimal und fährt mit den Schafen wieder nach Hause. Völlig erschöpft  fällt er ins Bett und schläft ein. Was er am nächsten morgen als erstes  macht, ist aus dem Fenster schauen… er sieht, dass alle Schafe wieder  einzeln auf der Wiese stehen. Was macht er also? Er packt seine Schafe  wieder auf den LKW, fährt in den Wald und besorgt es jedem Schaf drei  mal! Völlig erschöpft kommt er danach zuhause an und fällt ins Bett. Am  nächsten Morgen ist er sogar zu schwach aufzustehen. Er fragt seine  Frau, um nachzusehen, was die Schafe machen.
 „Du, irgendwas stimmt mit den Schafen nicht“,  meint sie.
“Wieso, liegen sie zusammengekuschelt auf der Wiese?“

 „Nein, sie sitzen alle im LKW, und eins drückt auf die Hupe!“


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. September 2015)

Absolut genial @cleriker [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sehr cool und vor allem so wahr! Aber vorsicht. Vorgesetzte merken sich derartige Bilder sehr genau.



Das beste ist, einen Dozenten zu haben, der das richtig schön betonen kann. Es ging schon n´ leises Kichern durch die Reihen als die Folie an die Wand geworfen wurde, aber nach seinem Vortrag zum "Leitfaden" konnte keiner mehr an sich halten. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein Bauer will sich eine Schafherde aufbauen und kauft dazu 8 Schafe   und einen Schafbock. Aber leider werden die Schafe nicht schwanger und   der Bauer bringt seinen Schafbock zum Tierarzt. Der stellt kurzerhand   Impotenz beim Bock fest und empfiehlt statt dessen künstliche   Befruchtung. Der Bauer nickt und meint es wäre alles klar. In Wahrheit   hat er natürlich gar nix verstanden, aber er will vorm Tierarzt auch   nicht als Blödmann dastehen. Zu Hause denkt er dann die ganze Nacht   darüber nach, was der Tierarzt denn mit „künstlicher Befruchtung“,    meint. Schließlich meint er, er selbst müsse die Schafe befruchten. Am   nächsten Morgen nimmt er all seine Schafe, lädt sie auf seinen Lastwagen   und fährt mit ihnen in den Wald. Nun nimmt er sich jedes Schaf einzeln   vor und fährt danach erschöpft mit den Schafen nach Hause. Er ruft  noch  beim Tierarzt an, dass er die Schafe befruchtet hat, und fragt,  woran er  denn sehen könne, dass die Schafe schwanger sind. Als Antwort  bekommt  er zu hören, dass die Schafe dann nicht mehr einzeln auf der  Wiese  stehen, sondern zusammengekuschelt in einer Gruppe liegen. Am  nächsten  morgen schaut er aus dem Fenster, sieht das alle Schafe  einzeln auf der  Wiese stehen und verzweifelt. Also packt er wieder alle  seine Schafe auf  den LKW und fährt wieder in den Wald. Jetzt besorgt  er es jedem Schaf  zweimal und fährt mit den Schafen wieder nach Hause.  Völlig erschöpft  fällt er ins Bett und schläft ein. Was er am nächsten  morgen als erstes  macht, ist aus dem Fenster schauen… er sieht, dass  alle Schafe wieder  einzeln auf der Wiese stehen. Was macht er also? Er  packt seine Schafe  wieder auf den LKW, fährt in den Wald und besorgt es  jedem Schaf drei  mal! Völlig erschöpft kommt er danach zuhause an und  fällt ins Bett. Am  nächsten Morgen ist er sogar zu schwach aufzustehen.  Er fragt seine  Frau, um nachzusehen, was die Schafe machen.
> „Du, irgendwas stimmt mit den Schafen nicht“,  meint sie.
> “Wieso, liegen sie zusammengekuschelt auf der Wiese?“
> 
> „Nein, sie sitzen alle im LKW, und eins drückt auf die Hupe!“



Der letzte ist der Brüller, genial


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2015)

Habe letztens ein geiles Video gesehen,  wo ein alter Herr folgendes sagt:

"Saufst du, stirbst du. Saufst du net', stirbst du auch ... Also sauf!"


----------



## Softy (23. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Was ist Weiß und fliegt nach oben? ..... eine Schneeflocke


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

2 Äpfel liegen auf dem Fensterbrett. Einer fällt runter, der andere heißt Klaus.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

was ist Braun, Klebrig und läuft durch die Wüste?..... ein Karamel.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

VanBudd schrieb:


> 2 Äpfel liegen auf dem Fensterbrett. Einer fällt runter, der andere heißt Klaus.


Ich checke den selbst nach 7x lesen nicht. 

Kleiner Tipp: Du kannst Beiträge editieren und dort einen neuen Text reinschreiben.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

das ist ein antiwitz xD


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Sitzen 2 Kühlschränke auf´m Baum. Fliegt n´ Pferd vorbei, sagt der eine zum anderen: "Sachen gibts"


----------



## ACDSee (28. September 2015)

Sitzen 2 U-Boote im Keller und spielen Skat. 
Auf einmal Kommt ein Besen rein, rennt die Wand hoch, einmal quer über die Decke, die andere Wand runter und verschwindet durch das Kellerfenster. 
Da sagt das linke U-Boot zum rechten: "Hast du das gesehen?"
Darauf das rechte: "Ja, der grüßt nie."


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. September 2015)

Bei der Meisterabschlussprüfung zum Diplom-Techniker, stellte der Prüfungsvorsitzende folgende Frage:
"Wie lautet das Gegenteil von Analog?"

Von allen Prüflingen bestand nur einer, der Rest fiel durch. Warum?



Spoiler



Die Antwort lautet: "Anna sagte die Wahrheit"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Oktober 2015)

-Ein Geschichtsstudent zu einem Kumpel:
"Wir haben jetzt das 'Dritte Reich' komplett durch genommen ... Von A bis (K)Z!" 

-IKEA hat jetzt eine italienische Stehlampe im Sortiment: Lampe "Dusa"


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

Ist Maz da? 

Ne, der ist mit zu Bishi.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Oktober 2015)

Vorsicht, schwarzer Humor.

Was ist schwärzer als das schwarzeste Schwarz?



Spoiler



Wenn du bei Nacht auf einer Baustelle eine Schweisser Brille trägst und einem Afrikaner in den Hintern blickst.



Neu sagt man nicht mehr schwarze oder *****. Es heisst braun pigmentierte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

Maximalpigmentierte...


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Blacker than the blackest black, times infinity!


----------



## Salanto (4. Oktober 2015)

Sagt das eine Atom zum anderen : Mist ich habe ein Elektron verloren! Sagt das andere : Ist nicht so schlimm,sieh es positiv!

Ja der ist sehr flach...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Oktober 2015)

Wisst ihr, was an Lächerlichkeit grenzt?



Spoiler



Kanada


----------



## MrLoL1 (6. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was an Lächerlichkeit grenzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Geil


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2015)

Ist der nicht von Barney?


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Oktober 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist der nicht von Barney?


Kanada grenzt an die USA, also sind die USA lächerlich. Warum sollte Barney die USA dissen?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Weil er halber Kanadier ist?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. Oktober 2015)

Lustigster Witz der Welt von Psychologen ermittelt | Welt

Also ich hoffe einfach mal den Link gab es noch nicht!


----------



## DjangOC (13. Oktober 2015)

Der mit dem Soldaten ist gut, der mit dem Jäger ned. Gibts sowas auch zu schwarzem Humor?


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe bei beiden Witzen gut gelacht. Aber mein Humor ist eh tiefst schwarz


----------



## ACDSee (13. Oktober 2015)

Opa, warum hast du eigentlich keine Lebensversicherung?
- Damit Ihr alle auch wirklich traurig seid,   wenn ich sterbe.

Was macht man, wenn ein Epileptiker in den Pool fällt?
- Die Schmutzwäsche hinterherwerfen.

Was haben Witze mit schwarzem Humor und die Boots-Flüchtlinge aus Afrika gemeinsam?
Man hofft das beste, aber meisten kommen sie nicht gut an.

Was sagt man zu einer Frau, die weder Arme noch Beine hat?
- Geile Titten, baby!


----------



## Booman90 (14. Oktober 2015)

Sitzen zwei Wurstbrote auf der Mauer. Das eine fällt runter. Das andere heißt Herbert.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung (DGE) empfiehlt, nicht mehr als 300 bis 600 Gramm Fleisch und Fleischwaren pro Woche zu essen.


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung (DGE) empfiehlt, nicht mehr als 300 bis 600 Gramm Fleisch und Fleischwaren pro Woche zu essen.



Ich hoffe mal, das heißt pro Tag.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2015)

Die gesunden Gesellschaften empfehlen auch max. 25 g Zucker


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. Oktober 2015)

Was ist grün und fliegt durch den Wald?

Eine Essiggurke


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die gesunden Gesellschaften empfehlen auch max. 25 g Zucker


Je nachdem um welchen Zucker es geht, ist das gar nicht verkehrt. Schätze mal, dass Saccharose gemeint sein wird.
Auf Polysaccharide wird sich das kaum beziehen. 

on topic:
"What kind of murderer has moral fiber?" – "A cereal killer."


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die gesunden Gesellschaften empfehlen auch max. 25 g Zucker


Also nicht mehr als einen Apfel?
[emoji14]


----------



## Noname1987 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mama Mama ich will nicht immer im Kreis laufen! Sei still sonst wird der andere Fuß auch noch festgenagelt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*



ebastler schrieb:


> Also nicht mehr als einen Apfel?
> [emoji14]


Zusätzlich... Fructose zählt nicht


----------



## SolidLiquid (28. Oktober 2015)

Hey Hey 

"Um diese Uhrzeit wirkt mein Gesicht immer eindeutig gähnmanipuliert."

oder 

"Seh ich dich, dreh ich durch,
will dich lecken, dich pop*pen,
kann die Lust nicht stoppen.
Oh nein, jetzt bist du leer,
in der Dose sind keine Pringles mehr!"

Die Witze und noch ein paar mehr lustige Zweideutige Witze kann man hier auf www.witzezeitung.de/sprueche/zweideutige finden. Hab mich teilweise schlappgelacht, von den Witzen auf der Seite  Liegt aber auch daran dass ich heut einen guten Tag habe und mich über alles herrlich amüsiere.

Grüße


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal einer mit Niveau (nicht die Handcreme) für die Akademiker unter uns:

Ein angesehener Wissenschaftler wird auf eine Tagung eingeladen... mal wieder. Er hält seit Jahren den gleichen Vortrag zum gleichen Thema. An diesem Abend hat er besonders wenig Lust, als er den Vortrag ein letztes Mal in seinem Auto durchgeht, während sein Chauffeur ihn fährt. Sein Fahrer arbeitet schon ebenso lange für ihn, wie er den Vortrag hält und kennt ihn auswendig. Daher kommt der Wissenschaftler auf die grandiose Idee: Heute wird einfach sein Chauffeur die Präsentation abhalten. Etwas widerwillig, aber irgendwie auch aufgeregt nimmt der Fahrer die neue Aufgabe an.
Die Präsentation läuft tadellos und keinem fällt auf, dass Fahrer und Wissenschaftler die Rollen getauscht haben als der Akademiker mit der Chauffeursmütze in der letzten Reihe des Saales sitzt. Nach dem Vortrag werden ein paar Fragen gestellt.
Die erste Frage ist ein Klassiker, der jedes Mal gestellt wird. Der Chauffeur kennt die Antwort und meistert auch die zweite Frage, ebenfalls schon oft gestellt, meisterlich. Die dritte Frage jedoch ist etwas gänzlich Neues. Der Fahrer grübelt auf der Bühne einen kurzen Moment vor sich hin, ehe er entspannt und souverän auf seinen Arbeitgeber in der letzten Reihe zeigt und sagt "diese Frage ist so trivial, die Beantwortet Ihnen sogar mein Chauffeur".


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Der ist wirklich gut


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Weißt du was ich nicht verstehe? Chinesisch.
Weißt du was der Hammer ist? Ein Werkzeug.
Weißst du was mir nicht passt? Größe 52.


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Oktober 2015)

Zum Verständnis:

Meinst du mit Größe 52 die Standardgröße von Kondomen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Haha  nein ich meinte die Konfektionsgröße


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2015)

Für alle 11-16 Jährigen in dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (30. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Für alle 11-16 Jährigen in dem Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schick mal deinen Testbericht ... ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2015)

Wärmt gut [emoji317]


----------



## kelsior (30. Oktober 2015)

Liegt ein Kartoffelsalat im Magen. Kommt ein Ouzo dazu. Fragt der Kartoffelsalat: "Wo kommst du denn her?" Ouzo: "Mich hat der Horst spendiert." Dann kommt ein Klarer in den Magen. Fragt der Kartoffelsalat: " Wo kommst du denn her?" Der Klare: "Mich hat der Horst spendiert." Kommt ein Cognac dazu. "Und wo kommst du denn her?", fragt der Kartoffelsalat. "Mich hat der Horst spendiert." Darauf der Kartoffelsalat: "Jungs, macht mal Platz, ich will mir Horst ansehen..."


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Für alle 11-16 Jährigen in dem Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin 15 und habe mir das Teil mal bestellt. Für den Winter *zwinker* ... ist ja kalt *zwinker*


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wärmt gut [emoji317]


Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## type_o (2. November 2015)

@ kelsior: 
ich will mir den Horst mal ansehen!


----------



## Pronounta (5. November 2015)

Geht eine fette Frau in die Bäckerei.
Sagt die Frau:"Ich möchte Rumkugeln."
Antwortet der Bäcker:"Aber nicht in meinem Laden!"


----------



## type_o (5. November 2015)

Is so, wie mit de "Fettarme" Milch! 
Fett Arme!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. November 2015)

Ein Geschichtslehrer zu seinen Schülern:
"Damals war auch ich im Krieg. Ich bin ein Zeitzeuge und kann euch daher viel über den 2. Weltkrieg erzählen. Dann schauen wir uns mal an, wo gekämpft wurde."
Er holt eine Karte raus und zeigt auf Polen.
"Was liegt hier?" fragt er seine Schüler, welche anscheinend keine Antwort kennen.
Er beantwortet seine Frage selber mit: "Mein linkes Bein."


----------



## Softy (8. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

Der Preis 
Top Ausgestatteter Dual Core Gaming / Multimedia PC in Baden-Württemberg - Friedrichshafen | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. November 2015)

Respekt wie alt ist der PC? Und für den Preis. 

Das ist echt der beste Witz hier im Thread


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp;amp; lustige witze*

Basis existiert seit 2006/2007...
Ich hab ihn mal freundlich hingewiesen
Wenn er sich nicht meldet hab ich Recht XD 
zur Not melden...


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. November 2015)

Sowas findet man leider immer wieder :/


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Top Ausgestatteter Dual Core Gaming / Multimedia PC in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Friedrichshafen | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen





> Alles nur Hochwertige Teile.
> 
> Anschlüsse:
> [...]
> 1 W-lan Karte ist auch Verbaut aber keine Besondere..


This ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

Guter Witz, wa?


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. November 2015)

Hat er geantwortet weil der Preis is auf 300 runter @3rad?


----------



## skyscraper (8. November 2015)

Wie teuer war er denn vorher?


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. November 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Wie teuer war er denn vorher?


500 €


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2015)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hat er geantwortet weil der Preis is auf 300 runter @3rad?


Ne, hat nix gesagt: Mein Vorschlag waren maximal 150-200 Euro.


----------



## type_o (10. November 2015)

Wie nennt man das Stück überflüssiges Fleisch an einer Vo..ze?  

 Na, Frau!


----------



## Placebo (11. November 2015)

Spruch für Rentner ü80: Oben klar und unten dicht, mein lieber Gott mehr will ich nicht!


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2015)

Erstaunlich wie viele Leute verwirrt sind wenn ein Satz anders endet als man es Kartoffel.


----------



## Softy (16. November 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Junggesellen und einem verheirateten Mann?

Der Junggeselle geht erst zum Kühlschrank und dann ins Bett. Der Verheiratete geht erst zum Bett und dann zum Kühlschrank


----------



## type_o (16. November 2015)

@ Softy:  Wir kennen unsere Wege!


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2015)

Und der verlobte hat ein klappbett neben dem Kühlschrank[emoji1]


----------



## type_o (16. November 2015)

Ne, nen Minikühlschrank am Bett! Er muss doch noch was "nachschenken" !


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

In Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Rechnenschieber (!!!) in der Kategorie Pcs und Computer


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. November 2015)

Egal, wie viele CDs du besitzt ... Dieter Zetsche besitzt Mercedes!


----------



## type_o (17. November 2015)

Ich wollt auch mal mit Mercedes, aber sie hat mich dann nicht "rein" gelassen!


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2015)

Wenn ich nen Mercedes fahren will, ruf ich mir nen Taxi.


----------



## type_o (18. November 2015)

Ich will aber in Mercedes fahren!  
Nicht mit, das kann ja jeder!


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

Redest du jetzt hier von einer Mercedes? 
Ist ja auf der iberischen Halbinsel kein unbeliebter Frauenname


----------



## type_o (18. November 2015)

Na warum heißt denn der Daimler Benz: Mercedes?  
Das war der Name seiner Tochter!


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

Ich finde Mercedes Autos nicht sonderlich hübsch - aber wieder was gelernt ^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. November 2015)

Was ist süß, essbar und rennt durch den Wald? – eine Joggorette.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. November 2015)

Bist du eingebildet?



Spoiler



Nein, perfekt


----------



## DjangOC (26. November 2015)

Für einen Sechszilinder server mit maximal 4HE Hubraum...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (26. November 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp;amp; lustige witze*

Hier stand Quatsch


----------



## DjangOC (26. November 2015)

Sollte fürn HoPel gehn...


----------



## Cleriker (26. November 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Oh, sorry. Hatte eben gedacht du hättest das im "was habt ihr zuletzt gekauft Thread gepostet. 

Der eigentliche Gag ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. November 2015)

Why did the Console Player cross the road?

To render the building on the other side.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2015)

Ihr verdammten A****löcher, ICH KRIEGE EUCH !!!
 Ich kann nicht glauben, dass mir das so kurz vor Weihnachten passieren muss.
 Da ist man 2 Tage nicht zu Hause,
 komme nach Hause und finde alle Fenster sperrangelweit geöffnet vor.
 Die haben alles mitgenommen.
 Alles weg!
 Ich warte jetzt auf die Polizei.
 Diese verdammten, miesen Diebe.
 Was für ein kranker Mensch tut einem anderen so etwas an?
 Das ist unmenschlich!
 Ihr seid echt Abschaum!!!
 Das war mein Adventskalender und ihr hattet kein Recht,
 ihn zu öffnen und meine ganze Schokolade zu essen!!!


----------



## Kusanar (3. Dezember 2015)

A scotsman is visiting his friend in Canada. As they sit on  the front porch enjoying a whisky, a specimen of the indigenous wildlife  walks by.
  "Oooch" says the scotsman. "Wha' is thaa'?!"
"That's a moose", says the canadian.
"Oooch! Then hoo big are yer cats areund heir then?!"


(Bin schon gespannt, wer des Schottischen (Dialekts) halbwegs mächtig ist und den hier kapiert )


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem zweiten mal lesen habe ich es verstanden


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2015)

Gerade bei solchen Dingen sind lesen und hören echt nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## Hardwell (6. Dezember 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Jesus und einem Casanova???



Spoiler



Der Gesichtsausdruck beim nageln!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Jesus und einem Casanova???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha der ist heftig... Den muss ich meinem Relilehrern erzählen


----------



## joraku (6. Dezember 2015)

Für den AM2 HTPC meiner Eltern soll der 2GB RAM aufgestockt werden, gerne gebraucht und günstig.

Hat jemand von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit der Marke "sumsung" gemacht? [emoji2]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verkäufer zieht das in allen Texten der Artikelbeschreibung durch, ist also kein Tipppfehler.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2015)

Was haben die ISS und W10 gemeinsam? 

Wenn man ein Fenster öffnet hat man ein Problem.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Dezember 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Was haben die ISS und W10 gemeinsam?
> 
> Wenn man ein Fenster öffnet hat man ein Problem.


Stimmt der ist unlogisch. Hätte da XP Vista oder ME gestanden hätte ich recht gut über den gelungenen Witz gelacht. Aber auf Win 10 passt es nicht


----------



## Hardwell (6. Dezember 2015)

Unterhalten sich zwei Blondinen. Sagt die eine: dieses Jahr fällt Weihnachten auf einen Freitag. Darauf antwortet die andere: hoffentlich nicht auf den 13 ten


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O38a_Bx18RU#t=0m24s
Ich finde es lustig, wie der alte Mann (hickok45) mit einer MP40 und einer Glock-17 (?) Spaß haben kann 

"Nimm das, böses mit Wasser gefülltes Fass!" 

Da gab es doch auch mal dieses Video, wo ein kräftig gebauter Mann mit einer M9 93R rumballert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfDjvhsdQoo

Am besten der Kommentar des Users "Manta: "Recoil you said? Never heard of it."


----------



## DjangOC (6. Dezember 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Stimmt der ist unlogisch. Hätte da XP Vista oder ME gestanden hätte ich recht gut über den gelungenen Witz gelacht. Aber auf Win 10 passt es nicht



Du gehörst wohl ned zu den Menschen, deren CPU und GPU zu 100% ausgelastet wird, er und ich schon, er mit F@H, ich mit SETI, da kann das schon vorkommen, das Fenster auf, Windows eingefroren. - Nur isses dann nicht geplatzt...


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Dezember 2015)

Das schafft man unter jedem OS mit einer GUI. Das ist keine Besonderheit von Windows


----------



## DjangOC (6. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Linux läuft stabiler, aber da lage ich dann...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie viele Ne*ers braucht man um eine Toilette zu putzen? 


Spoiler



Keiner, ist Frauenarbeit


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Zwei Kumpels unterhalten sich. Sagt der eine: "Wie alt ist denn nun deine neue?" Der Kumpel antwortet, sie sei 48. "48!?" Meint der eine wieder. "Die ist ja alt genug um deine Mutter zu sein." Da erwidert der Kumpel: "Ja, das stimmt. Ist ja auch deine."


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hattet ihr schon mal äthiopisches Essen? 

Nein?

Die Äthiopier auch nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2015)

How many Germans does it take to screw in a lightbulb?



Spoiler



One. Germans are very efficient and not very funny.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

Eine Freundin zur anderen: "Du dein Freund hat mir vorhin im Park ein Rotschwänzchen gezeigt." Darauf die andere: "Huch! Ich dachte mein neuer Lippenstift wäre kussecht."


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Dezember 2015)

### Wenn ich einem Neo-Nationalsozialisten die Nase breche - ist das dann ein Rechtsbruch? 

### Das erste Kind zum Vater: "Papa, wieso heiße ich eigentlich Schneeflocke?"
Vater: "Als du geboren wurdest, landete eine Schneeflocke auf deinem Kopf."

Das zweite Kind zum Vater: "Papa, wieso heiße ich Blüte?"
Vater: "Als du geboren wurdest, landete eine Blüte auf deinem Kopf."

Das dritte Kind zum Vater: "Mmpf grpf mimpf gnargh!"
Vater: "Halt die Fresse, Ziegelstein!"


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Dezember 2015)

Wie war dein Wochenende ?



Spoiler



Wie dein Schwanz - Zu kurz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

Neulich in einer Vampirkneipe wo jeder ein Glas warmes Blut bestellte und nach einiger Zeit betrat ein Vampir den Laden und orderte ein Glas heißes Wasser. Alle waren erstaunt und der Wirt fragte den Gast ob es wirklich so sein soll was der Gast mit einem ja beantwortete. Er griff in die Tasche und holte einen Tampon heraus und sagt: " Ich habe meinen Teebeutel " mit ----​Was ist es? Es trinkt Blut, hat Flügel und lebt im Dunkeln?


Spoiler



Always Ultra


----------



## drebbin (24. Dezember 2015)

Bäääh


----------



## GatoTiger (24. Dezember 2015)

Eine Frau geht zum Gynäkologen.

"Mein Gott, Sie haben die größte ******, die ich je gesehen habe."

Die Frau will sich selbst überzeugen, geht nach Hause, nimmt den Spiegel von der Wand, zieht sich aus, legt die Spiegel auf die Erde und stellt sich darüber.

Kommt der Mann nach Hause. "Was machst Du denn da?"

"Ähmm, nur ein bisschen Gymnastik!"

Sagt der Mann: "Paß bloß auf, dass Du nicht in das Loch fällst!"


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

Arzt: "Sie sind sterbenskrank und haben nur noch 10 zu leben" 

    Patient: "Wie 10? 10 Jahre? 10 Wochen? 10 Tage?

Doktor: "Neun"




Polizei      Aufmachen!!!
-
Ich will keine Eier!
-
Wir haben keine Eier!
-
    Ich weiß!!!


Wieso eigentlich kommen Frauen nicht in den Himmel?
-


Spoiler



Drachen steigen  	nicht über 2000 Meter.


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2016)

Habe heute mein Navi angebrüllt, es solle zur Hölle fahren.



Stehe jetzt vor dem Haus meiner Schwiegermutter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

Werde ich mit meiner Frau auch machen


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2016)

"Papa, wo ist das Ding zum Kartoffeln schälen?" 




"Die ist einkaufen."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2016)

Zwei sächsische Polizisten halten einen englischen Autofahrer an. Sagt  der eine Polizist zum anderen: Baul, schraib ma uff: Dor Mann hat soi  Lenkrad uff dor falschen Seide! Darauf der Engländer: What do you want  from me? Der Polizist zum Kollegen: Baul, schreib ufff: Dor Mann red  wirres Zeusch! Der Polizist geht um das Auto des Engländers herum und  sieht den Aufkleber mit "GB". Ganz aufgeregt sagt er zu seinem Kollegen:  Baul, streisch olles, dor Mann ist von dor Griminal Bolizei!


----------



## Schallrich (25. Februar 2016)

Warum ist Lisa von der Schaukel gefallen?
Weil sie keine Arme hat.
"Klopf, Klopf" wer ist da?
Bestimmt nicht Lisa.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Februar 2016)

Zitat aus "Prison Break" Staffel 4, Folge 22

Michael: "Ich will nur, dass du weißt, dass ich ein total engagierter Vater sein werde."
Sara: "Okay."
Michael: "Und wenn das Baby mitten in der Nacht sein Fläschchen braucht, werde ich deine Seite im Bett warmhalten, bis du wieder da bist."
#VaterDesJahres


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

zwei mods reisen durch die sahara auf kamelen. sie bleibn bei einer oase stehn und parken ihr kamel ganz normal aufm parkplatz.
als sie auser oase rauskommn, is der ganze parkplatz mit kamelen zugeparkt...wie sollen sie ihr kamel da finden??
da fängt der eine mod an, jedes kamel genau anzugucken...und hebt bei jedem den schwanz hoch un guckt den kamelen aufn arsch.
sagt der eine: ey, was machse da?
sagt der andre: ich weiss, wie wirs finden. als wir hergekommn sin, ham uns alle zugerufen: SCHAUT MAL, DAS KAMEL MIT DEN ZWEI ARSCHLÖCHERN!!


----------



## Pladdaah (1. April 2016)

Was hat n Mann ohne Füße?

Genau: Erdnüsse


----------



## Pladdaah (1. April 2016)

doppelpost


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

was sitzt aufm baum und schreit "gekuckt! gekuckt!"
ein mod mit sprachfehler


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2016)

Was zeigt man(n)  einer Frau, wenn sie zwei Jahre unfallfrei gefahren ist?


Spoiler



Den 2. Gang


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Warum haben Frauen kleine Füße?

Damit sie näher am Herd stehen können!


----------



## Placebo (15. April 2016)

Eines muss man Pädophilen lassen: Es sind die einzigen, die mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit am Kindergarten vorbeifahren.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

Kommt der Chef zu Ali und fragt:
„Ali, was ist los, du siehst heute so krank aus, gehts dir nicht gut?“
 Ali:
„Och Chef, ich habe sooo Kopfschmerzen…“
 Chef:
„Hey ich gib dir ein Tip. Wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe, fahre ich schnell  zu meiner Frau, mache einen Schnellen mit ihr und dann fahr ich wieder  zurück… das hilft Wunder!“
 Dann sind die Kopfschmerzen wie weggeblasen. Psst… Ali, komm verschwinde kurz, ich habe nichts gesehen…“
 Ali:
„Ohhhh danke Chef…“
 Zwei Stunden später kommt Ali wieder.
 „Und wie gehts, Ali?“
 „Prima!!! Meine Kopfschmerzen sind weg…“
 Chef:
„Na also, dann ist ja alles in Butter“
 Der Chef dreht sich um und will gehen, da ruft ihm Ali noch hinterher:
„Ach, und Chef, sie haben ein wunderschönes Haus…“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

Fragt ein Ehemann den anderen : Wohin guckst du zuerst, wenn du eine schöne Frau siehst?
  Antwortet der andere Ehemann : Ob meine guckt.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2016)

Was haben ein Schäferhund und ein kurzsichtiger Gynäkologe gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Eine feuchte Nase.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Mai 2016)

"Impfen ist BETRUG!!!!" [ARMES DEUTSCHLAND] - YouTube
Die Stelle mit der Nasen-Impfung hat mir den Tag gerettet.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2016)

Grundwissen chemische Redoxreaktionen :

Wie gewinnt man elementares Brom?

Man nimmt eine Brombeere und legt sie auf die Erde. Die Erde reagiert mit der Beere und wird zur Erdbeere. Zurück bleibt reines Brom.
Reaktionsgleichung: 2 Brombeere + 2 Erde --> Brom[SUB]2[/SUB] + 2 Erdbeere + 2 e[SUP]-


[/SUP]
Wie gewinnt man elementares Bor?

Man bohrt ein Loch in die Erde und setzt sich mit dem Arsch darauf. Das Bohrloch reagiert mit dem Arsch und wird zu Arschloch. Zurück bleibt reines Bor (das kleine h fällt hierbei dem Massendefekt zum Opfer).
Reaktionsgleichung: 2 Bohrloch + 2 Arsch --> 2 Arschloch + Bor[SUB]2[/SUB] - H[SUB]2[/SUB]


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Mai 2016)

The MOST RIDICULOUS Autobahn Drive I ever had! - YouTube Deutschlands Straßen in a nutshell.

McDonalds PRANK FAIL - ALLES BESTELLEN! - YouTube


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

Syrer will 12 Kinder und 2 Frauen nachholen

20 Kinder mit 3 Frauen ist schon ne Leistung.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2016)

Wie heißt ne Polizistin die ihre Tage hat?



Spoiler



Redbull


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

Klopf Klopf!
Wer ist da?
Reiner!
Reiner wer?
Reiner Zufall


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2016)

Andi steigt aus  seinem neuen Porsche aus. 
Sein Freund fragt ihn, wie er  dennzu diesem super Wagen gekommen  sei. 
Andi sagt:
Also da stehe ich als Anhalter an der Straße und dann stoppt diese Frau  mit dem Porsche. 
Ich steige ein, und am nächsten Rastplatz hält sie an,  zieht ihrHöschen aus und sagt: 
Du kannst jetzt von mir haben was  du willst.Dahabe ich den Porsche  genommen.
Sein Freund sagt: Hast Recht gehabt... wer weiß ob dir das Höschenüberhaupt gepasst  hätte!​


----------



## The_Veggie (25. Juni 2016)

Traffen sich 2 Jäger.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Trafen sich zwei Päpste. 
Trafen sich zwei Freunde, einer kam nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

Das Erste ist kein Witz mehr.

Kommt nen Würstchen um die Ecke und kämmt.
2 Verrückte gehen über eine Brücke.
Sagt der Eine:"Lass mich auch mal in die Mitte."


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juni 2016)

Sehen sich zwei blinde


----------



## JDMartti (26. Juni 2016)

Was ist braun und geht unter wenn man es ins Wasser wirft? ein U-Brot


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp;amp; lustige witze*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> muss das sein?


Es gibt natürlich auch andere Hotelsuchmaschinen, darüber geht es auch.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2016)

Fragt der Deutsche den Italiener: Gegen wen spielt ihr als nächstes?

Italiener: Gegen Spanien... 

Deutscher: Wir auch!


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2016)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Fragt der Deutsche den Italiener: Gegen wen spielt ihr als nächstes?
> 
> Italiener: Gegen Spanien...
> 
> Deutscher: Wir auch!


Leider nicht so eigetreten


----------



## drebbin (3. Juli 2016)

Wird nicht möglich sein, dazu gibt es gefühlt alle 2Monate "Streit".
Der thread ist halt offen für jeden Humor, wenn sowas halt von jemandem als lustig empfunden wird muss es toleriert werden.
Vom Groß des Forums wird es aber deswegen noch lange nicht akzeptiert ( ist ein feiner Unterschied) und deswegen gibt es immer wieder Streit....


----------



## drebbin (3. Juli 2016)

Wie brauchen die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker von Spaß nicht diskutieren. Das wurde ausufernd längst getan.
Der Geschmack ist subjektiv und damit sollte Schluss sein.

Uber Randgruppen lachen? Darf er das? - Chris Tall bei TV total - YouTube

Anschauen, lachen, nachdenken

Gn8


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juli 2016)

Treffen sich zwei Unterhosen in der Waschmaschine. 

Fragt die eine: Sag mal, warst du im Urlaub? 

Sagt die andere: Nein, wieso? 

Na, du bist so schön braun.


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

Kommt ein Mann vom Arzt nach Hause, fragt seine Frau: Und wie wars beim Doc? Daraufhin er: Ich soll morgen eine Stuhlprobe,Urinprobe und Spermaprobe vorbei bringen.
Sagt seine Frau ganz trocken: Du, dann nimm doch deine Unterhose von gestern mit, da ist alles drin.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Juli 2016)

Best of Bad Drivers of Berlin: Year One - YouTube Deutschlands Straßen in einem Video ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Juli 2016)

Wie bringt man eigentlich ein Damenkränzchen zum Schweigen? Indem man einfach sagt: „Jetzt erzählt mal der Reihe nach – die Älteste beginnt.“




Kevin schwelgt in Urlaubserinnerungen: "Als ich in der kleinen Pension zu Bett gegangen war, kam die junge, hübsche Tochter der Wirtin in mein Zimmer und fragte, ob ich nicht friere und sie mich wärmen könnte." - "Na und?" - "Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich damals nicht gefroren habe."


Goldene Hochzeit. Schließlich fasst er sich ein Herz und fragt: „Liebling, eine Frage brennt mir seit Jahrzehnten auf den Nägeln: Unser fünfter Sohn sieht ganz anders aus als der Rest unserer Kinder. Hat er etwa einen anderen Vater?“
Die Frau blickt verschämt zu Boden und antwortet: „Ja, den hat er wohl.“
Dem alten Herrn laufen Tränen herunter als er sagt: „Würdest du mir auch sagen, wer es ist?“
Nach einer kleinen Pause bekennt die Frau mutig: „Du.“


----------



## drebbin (20. Juli 2016)

Der letzte ist bitter


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Juli 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Der letzte ist bitter


So einen ähnlichen habe ich auch schon mal gehört. Der ging irgendwie so:

Die Eheleute streiten sich:
Er: "Wenn du das machst nehme ich alles mit! Dann ist es aus zwischen uns!"
Sie: "Was meinst du mit 'alles'?"
Er: "Alles, was meins ist."
Sie: "Dann bleiben die Kinder wohl bei mir."


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Juli 2016)

Halber Italiener bedeutet natürlich, man kommt eine halbe Stunde zu spät. 
Wieso habe ich darauf vertraut, dass sich die deutsche Pünktlichkeit zu mehr als 50% durchsetzt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. September 2016)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Stau und der AfD?



Spoiler



Ein Stau kann sich bilden


----------



## Affliction (15. September 2016)

Bück Dich Fee!
Wunsch ist Wunsch!!!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. September 2016)

Ein Mann kommt in ein Tattoo-Studio und möchte einen 500-Euro-Schein auf sein bestes Stück tätowiert haben. Im Studio ist man ungewöhnliche Wünsche gewöhnt, aber ein Fünfhunderter auf dem Peter Enis, das ist neu. Der Tätowierer möchte wissen, warum es ein Schein sein soll. Der Mann antwortet: „Erstens habe ich gern Geld in der Hand. Zweitens sehe ich gern zu, wie mein Kapital wächst, und drittens habe ich meiner Frau versprochen, sie darf jede Woche 500 Euro verblasen.“


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2016)

> Fragt mich kürzlich die Dame an der Supermarktkasse: "Sammeln Sie Punkte?"
> 
> Ich: "Nein danke - ich bin Schalker!"


----------



## type_o (26. September 2016)

Was haben ein Öttinger Bier und eine V..ze für einen Unterschied? 
KEINEN! Beide schmecken nach Pis.e! 

Wann sollten Frauen aufhören sich Porno's anzuschauen? 
Wenn sie vor dem Bannaneessen auf diese spucken!


----------



## drebbin (29. September 2016)

Was sagt ein Betrunkener auf dem Schlachtfeld?
Auf zu Rum und Ehre!


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. Oktober 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut isser xD


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Oktober 2016)

Eine Blondine macht einen Golfkurs. Der Golflehrer rät ihr, den Schläger nicht so verkrampft festzuhalten: „Versuchen Sie mal sich vorzustellen, es ist das beste Teil ihres Freundes.“
Die Blondine holt aus, trifft voll und schlägt den Ball über 180 Meter weit genau ins Loch! „Phantastisch“, meint der Lehrer, „und jetzt nehmen sie den Golfschläger aus dem Mund, und wir versuchen es noch mal mit den Händen.“


----------



## FlorianKl (4. Oktober 2016)

(Muss man eigentlich "vorspielen", aber was soll's)

Gehen drei Männer durch den Wald. Plötzlich erscheint ihnen eine Fee. Diese verspricht -wie es der Brauch will- jedem von ihnen drei Wünsche zu erfüllen.
Die drei freuen sich sichtlich und legen sofort los.

A: "Geil! Ich wünsche mir einen Sportwagen!"
Der Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, vor ihm steht ein brandneuer Sportwagen.
B: "Ich habe mir schon immer eine Yacht gewünscht!"
Auch dieser Wunsch wird sofort Realität, der zweite man sitzt in der luxuriösesten Yacht, die man sich nur vorstellen kann.
C: "Ich will, dass mein rechter Arm gelähmt ist!"
Die Fee ist zwar etwas verwundert, aber schlussendlich wird auch dieser Wunsch erfüllt.

Nun ist der zweite Wunsch an der Reihe.
A: "Jetzt, wo ich mein Traumauto habe, hätte ich auch gerne die passende Villa dazu."
Und schon sitzt er in seinem riesigen Anwesen und weiß gar nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Platz.
B: "Die Yacht ist zwar spaßig, aber auf Dauer wird mir die bestimmt langweilig. Ich will dazu noch einen Privatjet."
Auch dieser Wunsch wird unverzüglich umgesetzt, der zweite Mann ist sichtlich erfreut.
C: "Ich will, dass auch mein linker Arm gelähmt ist."
Die Fee runzelt erneut die Stirn, aber letztendlich erfüllt sie auch diesen Wunsch.

Jetzt ist der dritte und letzte Wunsch dran.
A: "Meine Güte, was fehlt mir denn jetzt noch? Wie wäre es mit meiner Traumfrau?"
Kein Problem für die Fee, der erste Mann kann sein Glück kaum fassen, als auch dieser Wunsch Realität wird.
B: "Ich habe jetzt meine Yacht und mein Flugzeug, da hätte ich gerne mein eigenes, großes Stück Land mit riesigem See und dem passenden Flughafen."
Überglücklich zieht der zweite Mann von Dannen.
C: "Ich will, dass ich die ganze Zeit mit meinem Kopf nicken muss."
Fast schon verzweifelt erfüllt die Fee dem dritten Mann auch diesen seltsamen Wunsch, dieser bietet jetzt einen wirklich ungewöhnlichen Anblick.

Nach einem Jahr treffen sich die drei wieder.
A: "Ihr glaubt nicht, was ich für ein Leben habe. Ich fahre jeden Tag mit meinem Sportwagen durch die Gegend, und wenn ich bei meinem riesigen Anwesen ankomme wartet die Frau meiner Träume auf mich!"
B: "Was soll ich erst sagen. Ich kann mich jeden Tag zwischen meiner Yacht und meinem Flugzeug kaum entscheiden!"
Der dritte Mann hat ob seines letzten Wunsches sichtlich Probleme klar zu sprechen. Schließlich bringt er doch einen Satz heraus.


Spoiler



C: "Oh man, ich hab' mir voll den Scheiß gewünscht!"


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (4. Oktober 2016)

Man erwartet was geiles und dann kommt einfach sowas xD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Oktober 2016)

Uni-Professor geht steil in Erlangen - Vorlesung wird laut (Original) "Obereber" Ersties Mathe - YouTube

Auch wenn es die BILD ist, ist es lustig,


----------



## pedi (5. Oktober 2016)

ein kumpel von mir arbeitet in einer brauerei und bekommt monatlich 10 kisten bier haustrunk.
auf meine frage, was er mit dem rest mache, meinte er, dass er sich den im supermarkt kauft.


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2016)

Nahahaha


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2016)

Welcher ist Trumps Lieblingsnetzteil- Fertiger?


Spoiler



Great Wall...


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2016)

Dafür steht auch das M beim CS550M. Alle denken das stehe für Modular, aber eigentlich steht das für Mexiko.


----------



## Kadas21 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ist zwar kein Witz aber trotzdem witzig (auf verkauf Anzahl achten )

http://i.imgur.com/c3m5Ad3.jpg


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2016)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger -> beide tot.


----------



## drebbin (6. Dezember 2016)

Deine Mutter ist so doof, sie atmet und hofft sie wird zu Pummelmuff.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2016)

Der Ostfriese Hein fährt mit seiner Familie über Land.
Plötzlich plätzt ein Reifen. Hein steigt aus, besieht sich den Schaden und stellt fest:


Spoiler



"Wir haben Glück gehabt, der Reifen ist nur unten Platt."



Eine Kundin: "Ich brauche Äpfel für meinen Mann; sind diese hier mit Gift behandelt?"

Die Verkäuferin: "Nein, das müssen Sie schon selber tun."


----------



## clown44 (17. Januar 2017)

Weshalb muss Rapunzel blond gewesen sein?
Ist doch klar - jede andere hätte den Schlüssel runtergeworfen.


Was sind 50 Millionen Blondinen vor dem lieben Gott?



Spoiler



Die größte Rückrufaktion aller Zeiten.


----------



## Schallrich (27. Januar 2017)

Ein Schwuler geht zum Tätowierer und möchte einen maßstabsgetreuen Ferrari in rot auf sein bestes Stück tätowiert haben. 
 Der Tätowierer  willigt ein, sagt aber, er macht das nur unter Betäubung, da es eine recht lange und schmerzhafte Angelegenheit ist.  
Gesagt getan. 
 Als der Schwule wieder aus der Narkose erwacht, guckt er an sich runter und sieht den Ferrari. Er ist begeistert, aber bei weiterer Betrachtung entdeckt er noch einen Deutz-Traktor auf den Hoden. Er rennt empört zum Tätowierer und fragt, was das soll. 
 Darauf der Tätowierer: "Wenn dein Ferrari mal bis zum Anschlag in der Scheixxe steckt, zieht dich der Traktor wieder raus!"


----------



## type_o (1. Februar 2017)

Warum spielt man(n) mit Frauen ab dreißig kein Versteckspiel mehr? 
Frauen ab 30 sucht Keiner mehr!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Eine Blondine fährt durch Ägypten, überschlägt sich mit ihrem Auto und landet im Nil. Plötzlich kommen Krokodile ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Da schreit die Blondine:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ja wie geil ist das denn - Rettungsboote von Lacoste [/FONT]


----------



## Gripschi (20. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2017)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer achtjährigen und einer achtzehnjährigen? 
Die achtjährige schwänzt Schule, die achtzehnhährige schult Schwänze.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ACDSee (20. März 2017)

Achtung böse:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem irakischen Schulkind und einem IS-Kämpfer?



Spoiler



Woher soll ich das wissen? Ich fliege nur die Drohne.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2017)

Drei Kumpels warten am Stammtisch auf ihren vierten Mann, endlich kommt er, das ganze Gesicht voller Blasen und völlig fertig.Was ist den mit dir los und wie siehst du denn aus ?
Hört bloß auf, sagt dieser, mir ist vielleicht ein Ding passiert. Ich fahre mit meinem Auto die Landstraße lang, da hüpft ein Frosch über die Straße. Ich wollte ihn nicht tot fahren und bin angehalten, habe ihn aufgehoben und auf der anderen Staßenseite wieder abgesezt, in dem Moment verwandelt er sich in eine hübsche Fee und sagt zu mir: Du hast mir soeben das Leben gerettet und hast einen Wunsch frei, aber ****** ist nicht. Da habe ich gefragt und wie ists mit blasen? Da sagte die schöne Fee, ja die kannst du haben !!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (12. Juni 2017)

Hab heute einen Taubstummen verprügelt. Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## clown44 (12. Juni 2017)

Bill Gates stirbt und kommt in den Vorhimmel. Dort trifft er Petrus. 
„Hallo Bill“, begrüßt er ihn, „du darfst dir aussuchen, ob du in den Himmel oder in die Hölle kommst.“
Ein Engel zeigt Bill zuerst die Hölle: Sonne, Strand, Meer und überall sexy Girls. „Wow“, sagt Bill, „wie mag’s dann erst im Himmel aussehen?“ Der Engel führt ihn hinein. Aber dort sitzen nur alte Leute auf Parkbänken und füttern Tauben. „Da will ich lieber in die Hölle!“, ruft er. Ein greller Blitz, und Bill liegt, in Ketten gefesselt, in glühend heißer Lava! „Hey, wo sind denn all die sexy Girls hingekommen?“, fragt er verwundert. „Wo ist das Meer? Der Strand?“
„Tja“, antwortet der Teufel. „Das war leider nur eine Demoversion.“


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: unlogische, dumme &amp; lustige witze*

Voller Stolz sagt der Wirt zum Gast aus Amerika: „In diesem Bett hat schon Schiller geschlafen."

„Okay", nickt der Mann, „dann lassen Sie es frisch beziehen."



Ein Deutscher reist durch die USA und kommt in eine Kleinstadt. In der Kneipe bestellt er sich einen Drink.
Während er wartet, zündet er sich eine Zigarre an, nimmt immer mal wieder einen Zug  und bläst gemütlich ein paar Rauchringe in die Luft. 

Da kommt plötzlich ein Indianer wütend auf ihn zu und sagt:
„Noch so eine Bemerkung und ich stopf dir dein großes Maul..."


----------



## OField (18. Juli 2017)

Was sagt man wen man  einen Engländer trifft? Nice to meet you. Was sagt man wenn man einen Afrikaner trifft? Rice to feed you.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

Was macht ein Zombie auf dem Fussballfeld?

"Faulen"

Hab ich gestern bei Dying Light gehört^^


----------



## daLexi (28. November 2017)

Laufen zwei Männer an einem See entlang. Auf dem Wasser ist ein Surfer unterwegs. Die beiden schauen ihm zu, als der ins Wasser fällt. 
Nachdem er nach einer Minute noch immer nicht wieder an der Oberfläche ist, reißt sich einer der beiden Läufer die Schuhe von den Füßen und das T-Shirt vom Oberkörper, sprintet ins Wasser, schwimmt zum Surfbrett und taucht. Nach einer Weile stößt er atemringend wieder an die Oberfläche, schnappt Luft, taucht erneut. 
Beim zweiten Mal zieht er den anderen Mann an Land, zerrt ihn ans Ufer und beginnt sofort mit der Mund-zu-Mund Beatmung. 
Nach dem dritten Mal setzt er ab, und schimpft "Meine Fresse, hat der vielleicht Mundgeruch!" Meint der andere: "Ich glaube, den kannst du liegen lassen, der hat ja noch seine Schlittschuhe an!".


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

Was sind n paar Nazis in ner Ecke? 

Ein rechter Winkel


----------



## ACDSee (13. Februar 2018)

Was macht eine brandenburgische Mutter im Kinderzimmer?

- Sie schaut nach dem Rechten.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2018)

Eine alte Dame trinkt zum ersten Mal Cocnac. Dann schenkt sie sich einen zweiten ein, schmeckt wieder, überlegt einen Moment und meint: 
Merkwürdig, das schmeckt genauso wie die Medizin, die mein Mann 25 Jahre einnehmen musste.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Februar 2018)

Postillon ist mal wieder goldig:  "+++ Marderpfahl: Indianer rächt sich für Motorschaden +++"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq3Uo1lreR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe vorhin aus Langeweile aufn Balkon Rauchzeichen gemacht als ich meine Zigarette rauchte.
Ne Stunde später hat ein Indianer an der Haustür geklingelt und gefragt ob ich was auf die Fresse haben will.

Geht ein Mann zum Urulogen. Sagt dieser: "Sie müssen aufhören zu onanieren!"
Fragt der Mann: "Ja warum denn?"
Der Uruloge: "Sonst kann ich Sie nicht untersuchen!"

Warum verläuft die Gesäßkimme nicht horizontal?
Damit es beim Treppe runterlaufen nicht immer klatscht.

Was passiert wenn man Florian Silbereisen und einen Eisbär zusammen in einen Raum sperrt?
Der Eisbär stirbt an einen Schock.

"Wären Adam und Eva Chinesen gewesen, hätten sie den Apfel weggeschmissen und die Schlange frittiert!" - Atze Schröder

"Blendet Sie die Sonne nicht?"
"Ich bin Hellseher!"

"Ey du Schwein was machst du mit meinen Computer?"
"Wieso? Du hast doch gesagt ich soll den Kot eingeben!"

"Was macht der Mann mit Kamel in meinem Zimmer?"
"Aber du hattest doch gesagt ich solln Treiber besorgen!


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin aus Langeweile aufn Balkon Rauchzeichen gemacht als ich meine Zigarette rauchte.
> Ne Stunde später hat ein Indianer an der Haustür geklingelt und gefragt ob ich was auf die Fresse haben will.


Ich kenn den Witz in etwas anderer Form:


PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ein Deutscher reist durch die USA und kommt in eine Kleinstadt. In der Kneipe bestellt er sich einen Drink.
> Während er wartet, zündet er sich eine Zigarre an, nimmt immer mal  wieder einen Zug  und bläst gemütlich ein paar Rauchringe in die Luft.
> 
> Da kommt plötzlich ein Indianer wütend auf ihn zu und sagt:
> „Noch so eine Bemerkung und ich stopf dir dein großes Maul..."


----------



## Ziedma (30. Mai 2018)

Kommt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um.


----------



## P2063 (30. Mai 2018)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, Thanos musste ein zweites mal schnipsen!


----------



## type_o (21. Juli 2018)

"Wie findest Du diese Frau? Ist die etwa hässlich?" 
"Schade um den schönen Arsch!"


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2018)

Dichter ist nur Horst Lichter


----------



## DARPA (5. August 2018)

Geht ein Mann in die Apotheke und sagt: "Bitte geben Sie mir eine Packung Strychnin"
Da sagt der Apotheker: "Tut mir leid, das darf ich Ihnen nicht verkaufen."
Daraufhin kramt der Mann ein Foto seiner Frau raus und zeigt es dem Apotheker.
"Achso, Entschuldigung. Ich wusste nicht, dass Sie ein Rezept haben."


----------



## RtZk (5. August 2018)

Achtung sehr böse Witze:



Spoiler



"Dieser Moment, wenn man im Auto sitzen bleibt, um ein Lied fertig zu hören."
Dennis, 29, Notarzt

"Nachdem ich den Besserwisser in der Klasse verprügelt habe, ging ich nach vorne und macht meinen Unterricht."

"Meine Familie ist sehr musikalisch. 
Mein Schwester zum Beispiel ging schon bei der Geburt flöten".




Das waren jetzt nur die harmloseren, die anderen sind denke ich mal nichts für ein Forum^^.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2018)

Ein Mann, der sich auf einer Abenteuerreise befindet, wird plötzlich von einigen Indianern überfallen und gefangen genommen. Gefesselt wird er vor den Häuptling gebracht, der mit verschränkten Armen, breitbeinig und grimmig schauend im dunklen Licht des Lagerfeuers steht und ihn drohend fragt
Was willst Du: Tod oder Gulu-Gulu?
Der Mann denkt sich
nun gut, bevor ich sterbe, wähle ich lieber Gulu-Gulu, was auch immer das sein mag, vielleicht lassen sie mich dann frei.
Er sagt also: Ich wähle Gulu-Gulu
Der Häuptling deutet ein Nicken an, und der Mann wird sofort in ein Zelt gebracht und dort - stundenlang in den hintern ge*****.
Am nächsten Morgen erwacht er mit schmerzendem Anus und sieht Blutflecken, wo er gelegen hat.
Dennoch wählt er erneut Gulu-Gulu, sein Leben ist ihm noch wichtiger als sein hintern.
Am dritten Tag jedoch hält er es nicht mehr aus, er kann nur noch mühsam kriechen, und sein Schließmuskel ist irreparabel kaputt.
also stößt er, wieder vor dem Häuptling kniend, mit schwacher, flehender Stimme hervor TOD!!!
Der Häuptling nickt und verkündet mit lauter Stimme:

Tod durch Gulu-Gulu!!


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2018)

Wir machten mit unserem Enkel Keven eine Fahrrad Tour. Zum Schluss hielten wir 
am Ratskeller Biergarten an, um unseren Durst zu löschen. Als wir wieder starten wollten, fehlte der Opa. 
Ich schickte meine Enkel zurück, um den Opa zu suchen. 
Nach kurzer Zeit kehrte Keven zurück mit folgender Aussage: Opa hat gesagt, er vögelt noch einen, dann kommt er hinterer. 
Als mein fassungsloses Gesicht sah, überlegte er noch mal und sprach: Oder er zwitschert noch einen und kommt nach.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

Sagt ein Mistkäfer zum anderen "Hey Manni! Hau doch nicht immer so auf die Kacke!"


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2019)

Fragt der Richter ein Kind: Möchtest du bei deinem Vater leben?


Spoiler



Nein. Der schlägt mich!


Möchtest du bei deiner Mutter leben?


Spoiler



”Nein. Die schlägt mich auch!“


 Wo möchtest du denn leben?


Spoiler



Bei Schalke. Die schlagen niemanden!


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2019)

Warum sind Frauen so gut in Schach? 


Spoiler



Weil das Schachbrett aussieht wie der Küchenboden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2019)

Nein der war ********. Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (17. August 2019)

Ein Ehepaar, beide jenseits der 80, wollen nochmal Sex haben. Nachdem sie eine ganze Weile zugange sind, fasst der Mann dich an die Brust, fängt an zu keuchen und zu japsen und bekommt große Augen.
Fragt Sie besorgt:"Schatz, was ist mit dir?"
Japst Er:"Ich weiß nicht genau. Entweder ich komme ... oder ich gehe..."




Gehen 2 Männer durch den Wald. Sagt der eine:"Guck mal, da steht ein Pilz." Sagt der Pilz:"Na und?"

Gehen 2 Männer durch den Wald. Sagt der eine:"Guck mal da steht ein Pilz." Sagt der Pilz:" Na und, da drüben steht ein Baum."

Gehen 2 Männer durch den Wald. Sagt der eine:"Guck mal, da steht ein Pilz." Sagt der andere:"Na und, da drüben steht ein Baum." Sagt der Pilz:"Und was soll ich jetzt sagen?"




Trump, Putin und Merkel fahren mit dem Schiff über den Atlantik und unterhalten sich über ihre Kriegstechnik. 
Trump:"Unsere U-Boote können bis zu 6 Monate unter Wasser bleiben, ohne auch nur einmal auftauchen zu müssen."
Putin:"Unsere U-Boote können fast ein ganzes Jahr unter Wasser bleiben, ohne auch nur einmal auftauchen zu müssen."
Da Merkel nichts sagt, hakt Trump nach:"Na, Angie, wie sieht es denn mit eurer vielgelobten deutschen Wertarbeit aus?"
Betreten sagt Merkel:"Na ja, mehr als 2 Monate schaffen unsere einfach nicht..."
Da taucht neben ihrem Schiff ein VCII-Boot auf. Die Luke geht auf, der Kommandant erscheint im Turm und sagt:"Heil H*****! Ist der Krieg schon vorbei?"


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit längerer Zeit mit Kurvendiskussionen.
Das macht mir viel Spaß.
So Playboy, Hustler...

Ich ziehe auch gerne Wurzeln.

Karotten, Rüben... auf Wunsch auch Zahnwurzeln (ohne Betäubung).


----------



## FlorianKl (2. September 2019)

Im Club.
Sie: "Ganz schön laut hier."
Er:



Spoiler



"Dann halt doch einfach die Fresse."


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

Treffen sich zwei Ärzte auf dem Krankenhausflur.
Sagt der eine zum anderen :" Du der Simulant von Zimmer 140 ist letzte Nacht gestorben."
Darauf der zweite: "Jetzt übertreibt er es aber!"


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

Welcher bekannte TV-Moderator ist auch Vogel-Experte?


Spoiler



Hans Meiser.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2020)

Unterschied zwischen Schalke und Kartoffeln?  


Spoiler



Kartoffeln haben eine Schale


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Was ist jemand der Nachts über Folding@Home betreibt?



Spoiler



Ein Nachtfalter


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ein altes Ehepaar möchte nochmal etwas Spaß im Bett haben. Die Frau sagt, bevor es zur Sache geht, "pass aber bitte auf, ich habs im Rücken". 

Daraufhin er:


Spoiler



"Gut dass du es sagst, ich hätte es noch an der alten Stelle gesucht"


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

"Ich habe mir als Einlauf Musik ,Eye of the Tiger, ausgesucht!"
"Wieso? Hast du einen Boxkampf?"
"Nein, eine Darmspiegelung."


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2022)

Letztens erzählte mir einer meiner Schüler:
"Was darf man nicht zu Corona sagen?"


Spoiler



IMPFwörter [./spoiler]


----------



## chill_eule (11. Februar 2022)

Kein Witz im eigentlichen Sinne, aber für uns Nerds ein sehr witziger Artikel:









						Mutter erschießt Sohn in Fortnite, damit er zum Essen kommt
					

Anders hört er ja nicht: Eine Mutter aus Freiburg hat sich heute in eine Schlacht des Spiels "Fortnite: Battle Royale" eingeklinkt und ihren Sohn (17) virtuell per Kopfschuss zur Strecke gebracht, um ihm mitzuteilen, dass das Mittagessen bereits fertig auf dem Tisch steht.




					www.der-postillon.com
				




Vor allem folgendes Zitat


> Umso schockierter zeigte sich der junge Mann, als er herausfand, dass es sich *bei dem User "N00bSlayer66" um seine eigene Mutter handelte*. "Ich bin dann natürlich sofort zum Essen.* Seit ich weiß, dass sie mich so krass ownen kann*, hab ich voll Respekt vor ihr. Und auch ein bisschen Angst."



hat mich voll umgehauen


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

"Ich hatte schon immer einen besonderen Bezug zu Tieren." - Jörg, 36. Schlachter.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1606410041388670986

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (25. Dezember 2022)

Wie nennt man eine genervte Schlange? Boah.

(Hoffe, er war noch nicht hier)


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2022)

Name einer (talentlosen) Gesangs-Selbsthilfegruppe:

Wir sing! 

Welche gebrochen Deutsch spricht.


----------

